# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Klinik /  Stex / M2 (5.-10. Sem.) >  Hex meets Ex  Mixed Bag F 2014

## abi07

So, jetzt ist es also dann doch soweit - unsere Vorgnger haben den schriftlichen Teil hinter sich, rocken jetzt das Mndliche und knnten demnchst schon unsere Examenswehwehchen behandeln. 

Die Examensthreads haben eine lange Tradition hier im Forum. Trotzdem feiern wir hier eine Premiere und befinden uns in der seltenen Situation, einen doppelten Examensjahrgang zu haben. Es wird das vorletzte "richtige" Hex und das erste neue Examen vor dem PJ, daher der Threadtitel. Ich hoffe, wir werden hier trotzdem oder gerade deshalb eine gut funktionierende Leidensgemeinschaft bilden zum Austausch, gemeinsamen Jammern, Ablenken, Erfinden abgedrehter Eselsbrcken, Beschimpfen des IMPP und zum gemeinsamen Feiern ganz am Ende (zumindest virtuell). Ich freue mich schon fast drauf - verrckt, aber wahr!

Also, lasset die Spiele beginnen - mge das IMPP besiegt werden!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nepoprawim

Jaaaa, bin auch dabei  :Smilie:  Kann es kaum glauben...

Erstmal eine Frage-fr die Leute die ein normales Semester vor dem Examen haben und erst danach ins PJ gehen, wir haben z.B. hier  nur 80 Tage, wie realistisch ist es, dass man sich da gut vorbereitet? Oder eher frage an die alten Hexlern  :Smilie:

----------


## Ava83

Hallo,

ich bin auch dabei! Oh man wie spannend!
Ich lese hier im Forum schon seit Ewigkeiten still und leise immer mit. Jetzt ist allerdings ein toller Moment um auch aktiv zu werden  :Smilie: 

Ich freue mich auf eine tolle Vorbereitungszeit mit euch, auf das wir uns gegenseitig motivieren und Mut zu sprechen. Gemeinsam gegen das IMPP!! :Jump:  :Jump:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Oh wie schn!  :Grinnnss!:  Dann schau ich auch mal eben mal hier rein in unser h.. neues, virtuelles "Wohnzimmer" 

Und ja, abi, so verrckt es klingt, ich freu mich auch schon fast ein wenig... fragt sich nur wie lang die Freunde anhlt..  :Grins: 

Danke brigens, fr deine Finde-den-ultimativen-Titel-SuchAktion.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei! Oh man wie spannend!
> Ich lese hier im Forum schon seit Ewigkeiten still und leise immer mit. Jetzt ist allerdings ein toller Moment um auch aktiv zu werden 
> 
> Ich freue mich auf eine tolle Vorbereitungszeit mit euch, auf das wir uns gegenseitig motivieren und Mut zu sprechen. Gemeinsam gegen das IMPP!!


 :Top:  Super! Find ich gut.  Willkommen!

----------


## tiw28

Hi in die Runde  :Smilie: 

Frage zu Amboss - MiaMed:
Mir ist heute zu Ohren gekommen, es gbe fr Medilearn Mitglieder einen vergnstigen 1Monats Tarif (7 statt 15EURO)!? Ist da was dran?

----------


## tortet

Hallo Zusammen, 

mir ist da heute eine sonderbare Mail reingeflattert mit dem folgenden Link...

http://www.rexmedicus.com/blog/rexmedicus/

Wollte das mal zur Diskussion stellen  :Grinnnss!: 




> Pr-PJler


Echsen? Nextler?

----------


## Laelya

Ich wette da bekommt Einer Geld von kenhub  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Ich weiss nicht mal, was das ist...  :Oh nee...: 

Aber Amboss schneidet viel zu schlecht ab, finde ich...

----------


## Laelya

ist meines erachtens auch nicht wirklich objektiv

----------


## Brownie

seit wann ist es mit thieme online mangelhaft mglich sich aufs mndliche vorzubereiten? htte da nicht auch n.m. stehen mssen? was hat das denn fr einen Sinn, ein Kreuzprogramm nach seiner Potenz frs Mndliche zu bewerten? Das ist doch als wrde ich bemngeln, dass man im Schwimmbad so schlecht rennen kann....

----------


## abi07

Ich finde auch, dass die bestehenden Programme insgesamt viel zu schlecht wegkommen. Ich kann das zwar noch nicht umfassend beurteilen, aber bisher hatte ich auch bei Thieme nicht das Gefhl, dass die Kommentare total unbrauchbar sind und man stndig googeln muss. Verbessern kann man immer (siehe Amboss), aber insgesamt finde ich die Bewertungen zu negativ.

Und der Sinn, ein reines Anatomieprogramm oder auch einen Kurs mit Anwesenheit und "Unterricht" mit Examenskreuzprogrammen zu vergleichen, erschliet sich mir auch nicht unbedingt.

----------


## tiw28

> Frage zu Amboss - MiaMed-Zugang:
> Mir ist heute zu Ohren gekommen, es gbe fr Medilearn Club Mitglieder einen vergnstigen 1Monats Tarif (7 statt 15EURO)!? Ist da was dran?


wei jemand was nheres? Hat wer nen Link fr mich?
Danke!!

----------


## Black Mamba

Hallo, seit Jahren eher stille Mitleserin, bin ich nun auch mit dabei. Als noch alt-HEX'lerin steck ich mitten im PJ (was z.Z. qulend langsam voranschreitet). Ich zhle schon die Tage bis zum PJ-Ende und freue mic richtigh, so bescheuert es auch klingt, auf die Lernphase. Endlich wieder ausschlafen und den Tagesverlauf selbst gestalten knnen (auch wenn's vornehmlich kreuzen sein wird)...

----------


## Ava83

@ Black Mamba, ich kann dich soooo verstehen. Ich habe auch schon mal Tage gezhlt, aber es dann lieber wieder gelassen weil es noch so viele waren  :Smilie: 

Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines 6 Monats-Zugang fr Amboss und habe in meinem Nachtdienst ( arbeite auch noch als Krankenschwester) mal just for fun ein bisserl gekreuzt. Das hat richtig Spa gemacht  :Smilie: 

Aber sagt mal, wie werdet ihr es dann machen? Werdet ihr nach dem Lesen nur die Themen kreuzen, mit denen ihr euch bereits beschftigt habt oder dann einfach alles kreuzen egal ob schon gelesen/gelernt oder nicht?

----------


## wischmopp

Hallo zusammen,
da schlie ich mich doch auch gleich an!
Bin aktuell auch noch im PJ, voraussichtlich bis Mitte Dezember.
Danach werde ich aber einen hnlichen Lernplan wie abi07 verfolgen mssen, Wochenenden frei und eher kurze Tage :-/. 
Ich hoffe es klappt trotzdem !

LG

----------


## flk52

sry  ::-oopss:

----------


## flk52

> wei jemand was nheres? Hat wer nen Link fr mich?
> Danke!!


hey tiw28,

ich hab diesbezglich schon mal beim amboss-team nachgefragt. folgende antwort kam zurck:

------------------------------------
vielen Dank fr dein Interesse, gerne knnen wir auch dir das Spar-Abo anbieten. 

Die Konditionen sind recht simpel: fr 6,99€ monatlich kannst du bis zu 1000 Fragen im Monat kreuzen und hast unlimitierten Zugriff auf die Lernkarten. Es gibt keine Mindestlaufzeit und du kannst jederzeit kndigen, eine kurze E-Mail an uns gengt.﻿

Allerdings musst du dir im Klaren darber sein, dass du mit dem Spar-Abo nicht unbeschrnkt kreuzen kannst: und zwar hast du bei dem Abo die Mglichkeit maximal 1.000 Fragen im Monat zu kreuzen; bei den regulren 1-,6- oder 12-Monats-Zugngen hingegen ist die Anzahl unbegrenzt (daher auch der preisliche Unterschied). Das Spar-Abo ist also optimal geeignet um dich auf Klausuren whrend des klinischen Studiums vorzubereiten. Wenn du aber in Krze dein Examen machst, reichen 1.000 Fragen im Monat zur Vorbereitung in der Regel nicht aus - dann wrde ich dir den Erwerb eines normalen Zugangs empfehlen.
﻿
Wenn du das Spar-Abo jetzt haben mchtest, richten wir es dir gerne ein, du musst mir nur eine kurze Antwortmail als Besttigung mit deiner Bankverbindung - fr den monatlichen Einzug von 6,99 € per Lastschrift - und deiner Postadresse schicken.
Das Spar-Abo ist jederzeit kndbar, eine kurze E-Mail an uns gengt.

Hoffe dir hiermit geholfen zu haben und freue mich ber deine Rckmeldung!
--------------------------------------------------

scheinbar wird aber auch gruppenrabatt gewhrt... hat da jemand zugeschlagen und kann die konditionen darlegen?

und meine frage ist auch noch nicht beantwortet..  :Smilie:  pr- und post-pjler werden das gleiche examen schreiben, richtig?

danke!  :Smilie: 

bis bald.. ;)

----------


## Ava83

@flk52  also ich glaube schon dass wir alle das gleiche examen schreiben. wir haben ja auch denselben termin und ich bezweifle, dass die sich noch mehr arbeit machen und noch ein extra-examen fr euch schustern. die sind wahrscheinlich froh, wenn sie die mehr arbeit durch mehr schreiber einigermaen ber die bhne bringen

----------


## flk52

> @flk52  also ich glaube schon dass wir alle das gleiche examen schreiben. wir haben ja auch denselben termin und ich bezweifle, dass die sich noch mehr arbeit machen und noch ein extra-examen fr euch schustern. die sind wahrscheinlich froh, wenn sie die mehr arbeit durch mehr schreiber einigermaen ber die bhne bringen


danke! das denke ich auch! ich bin nur etwas ins zweifeln geraten, als ich gegoogelt habe... 

wir knnten hier doch auch eine umfrage bezglich vorbereitung starten!? wer kreuzt mit examen online, mediscript, amboss? und wer lernt mit allex, mediscript star, exaplan?  :Smilie: 

nur so ne idee..  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

> Aber sagt mal, wie werdet ihr es dann machen? Werdet ihr nach dem Lesen nur die Themen kreuzen, mit denen ihr euch bereits beschftigt habt oder dann einfach alles kreuzen egal ob schon gelesen/gelernt oder nicht?


Ich werde immer erst lesen und dann das Entsprechende kreuzen. Hat mir so in der Vergangenheit am meisten gebracht, deswegen werde ich vermutlich dabei bleiben. 

@flk52: Was hast du denn beim Googlen gefunden? 
Bzgl. Umfrage: Es gibt da auch einen extra Thread hier im Klinikbereich dazu, wo auerdem viele der HEX'ler Tipps gegeben haben: http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=80232
Oder wolltest du eine Umfrage, die auf die Leute aus diesem Thread beschrnkt ist?

----------


## zyna

Hallo an alle Mitstreiter,
ich bin auch schon seit dem 1. Semester registriert, habe aber bisher meistens nur mitgelesen. Da es nun auf das Hex zugeht (gehre auch noch zu den Post-PJ-Schreibern) dachte ich mir, ich versuche mal ein bisschen hier mitzumischen.
Momentan luft seit 2 Wochen das letzte Tertial bei mir und dank Fehltagen kann ich hoffentlich vor Weihnachten Schluss machen. Das sind dann auch nicht ganz 100 Tage glaube ich. Wird schon klappen, hoffe ich. 
Tja, mit was Lernen...? Die Frage stelle ich mir schon eine ganze Weile. Amboss ist wirklich toll, das hatte ich ein paar Tage getestet. Das gedruckte Lernkarten-Skript mit den 50 wichtigsten Themen habe ich mir schon gekauft, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefhl, dass ich noch ein weiteres Buch brauche. Nur mit Amboss lernen will ich deswegen nicht, weil ich nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzen mag. Hab auch schon in den Allex und Star reingelesen, konnte mich aber noch nicht endgltig entschlieen. 

Ich hoffe auf eine tolle Lernzeit mit euch und hoffe, dass wir uns hier super gegenseitig motivieren knnen!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hallo an alle bisher-stillen-Mitleser,
finde ich super, dass ihr jetzt auch mitmischen wollt!
Auf eine nette, gemeinsame Examensvorbereitung!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

> Ich hoffe auf eine tolle Lernzeit mit euch und hoffe, dass wir uns hier super gegenseitig motivieren knnen!!!


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## soleil13

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auch mit von der Partie der "alten Hexler" und schon gespannt auf eine motivierende gemeinsame Vorbereitung! Falls jemand noch oder schon ( alles Definitionssache  :hmmm...: ) Interesse an einer Lerngruppe in Berlin hat, meldet Euch! ( Habe schon einen eigenen Thread dafr erstellt).

Bis dahin viele Gre!

----------


## Salerno

:Party: 


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin auch mit von der Partie der "alten Hexler" und schon gespannt auf eine motivierende gemeinsame Vorbereitung! Falls jemand noch oder schon ( alles Definitionssache ) Interesse an einer Lerngruppe in Berlin hat, meldet Euch! ( Habe schon einen eigenen Thread dafr erstellt).
> 
> Bis dahin viele Gre!


Falls jemandemm Interesse an lerngruppe in Kln hat,melde dich!!!

----------


## Milana

Kinners, ich hab das Gefhl, ich vergesse alles. Mache ja Chirurgie grade im Moment und hatte heute einen Patienten mit (nebenbefundlicher) Hypertonie. Ich hatte gefhlt von den Medikamenten noch nie was gehrt und keinen blassen Schimmer, was man geben knnte  :Big Grin:  Innere komplett aus dem Hirnspeicher gelscht, wie unvorteilhaft! Frage ist nur, ob es besser ist so bald wie mglich Examen zu machen um nicht auch noch alle Chirurgie zu vergessen oder so spt wie mglich um es nochmal gescheit zu lernen : :Grinnnss!:

----------


## zyna

> Kinners, ich hab das Gefhl, ich vergesse alles.


Das ging mir in letzter Zeit total oft so. Da wird dir irgendeine Frage gestellt, du weit es nicht und dann bei der Auflsung denkst du, ach ja stimmt... Hab ich vor gefhlt 100 Jahren mal gelesen, in der entsprechenden Klausur vielleicht gewusst und danach direkt wieder gelscht. Furchtbar... 
Ich glaube lieber schnell Augen zu und durch. Unterm Strich lernt man wahrscheinlich eh nicht intensiver, wenn man noch ein Semster zum Lernen zwischen schiebt. Ich kenne mich da ziemlich genau. Mit Druck gehts leichter.

----------


## Frieke

Hey Leute,

Ich bin auch mit dabei!!  :Smilie:  Bin Pr-PJ'lerin und freue mich auf gegenseitige Untersttzung vorm Examen!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Mera1412

Ich finde es ziemlich lustig, ein paar bekannte Namen aus dem Physikum F11 zu lesen  :Big Grin:  Hallo Leute ^^

Bisher hab ich bei vielen mitbekommen, dass sie AllEx zum Lernen nehmen werde. Ich mag auch nicht gerne am PC lernen, da geht gefhlt nichts in die Birne. 
Ich bin seit Juli scheinfrei, knnte mich rein theoretisch jetzt schon zum Lernen motivieren, habe aber Angst, alles wieder zu vergessen, werde mich also Anfang Dez dran setzen. Aber seit der Klinik habe ich fr kein einziges Fach aus einem Buch gelernt, immer fleiig die Themen aus Altfragen gelst und zusammengeschustert aus Wiki und google, um alles am Ende der Klausur zu vergessen. Fhlt sich jemand in einem hnlichen Zustand?

----------


## abi07

> Aber seit der Klinik habe ich fr kein einziges Fach aus einem Buch gelernt, immer fleiig die Themen aus Altfragen gelst und zusammengeschustert aus Wiki und google, um alles am Ende der Klausur zu vergessen. Fhlt sich jemand in einem hnlichen Zustand?


*meld*
Absolut! Diese Stze knnten von mir stammen!

----------


## Salerno

Lernt Ihr Zuhause oder im bibliotek!..frage ich nur so... :Slap: .

----------


## Milana

> *meld*
> Absolut! Diese Stze knnten von mir stammen!


Schliee mich auch an. In der Vorklinik habe ich mich super vorbereitet gefhlt auf das Staatsexamen und jetzt.... kann ich Hypertonie gefhlt nichtmal buchstabieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## vsslauer

geht mir genau so habe wahnsinnige Angst davor

----------


## Arielle-HEX14

Hey!!
Ich bin neu im Forum u hab im Frhjahr das Hammerexamen vor mir...  :Traurig: 
Irgendwie verfllt ich total in Panik, wenn ich von meinen Leuten hre, dass sie den Herold lernen. Ich bin halt scheinbar ein viel zu langsamer Lerner u werde mir wohl nicht mal alles aus dem Allex merken knnen...
Meint ihr der reicht auch frs Mndliche??
Werde nchste Woche mal anangen... Aber auf alle Flle die Wochenenden immer frei nehmen. Wann gehts bei euch los?
So u jetzt ab in die Stadt  :Smilie:

----------


## Arielle-HEX14

Entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler. Tablets sind halt da nicht so geeignet.  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

> Lernt Ihr Zuhause oder im bibliotek!..frage ich nur so....


Ich bin bis zum Examen nicht am Uniort und habe hier keine Bib - also stellt sich die Frage gar nicht.  :hmmm...:  
Ich wrde aber auch sonst zu Hause lernen - brauche dazu einfach meinen Kaffee, im Winter Couch, Decke und auch mal die Badewanne usw.  :Grinnnss!: 

@Arielle: Bzgl. Mndliches: Wenn du mal in den aktuellen Hex-Thread schaust, siehst du, wie die es alle machen - da ist das Mndliche gerade voll im Gange. Die meisten bereiten sich v.a. mit den Protokollen und mit Frage-Antwort-/Fallbchern vor. Den Herold komplett haben da wohl die wenigsten gelesen - eher zum Nachlesen spezieller Prferlieblingsthemen. Warte mal ab, ob deine Leute den Herold wirklich ganz lesen oder ob das nur ein hehres Wunschdenken ist...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hey!!
> Ich bin neu im Forum u hab im Frhjahr das Hammerexamen vor mir...


Na das ist doch kein grund zum Heulen  :hmmm...:  also das Thema Lernstrategien frs Hex knnte mittlerweile selbst ganze Bcher fllen,
Es gibt einfach viele Wege die zum Ziel fhren, also entspannt bleiben, es gibt Leute die schwren auf Buch XXX andere auf nur kreuzen und andere arbeiten einfach ihre Bcher durch die sie schin haben..... Ich persnlich wrde das nchste Mal Hex nur mit Amboss und Lernkarten kreuzen und fr die mndliche Basics durcharbeiten....aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer  :hmmm...:

----------


## CYP21B

Ich kenne durchaus Leute die mit dem Herold frs HEX gelernt haben, dass waren aber entweder Leute die extra nen Freisemester eingelegt haben oder aber auch ohnehin schon auf 1er-Kurs waren (Sprich den Herold schon im 10. Semester durchgeackert). Frs Schriftliche reichen die gngigen Repetitorien plus Kreuzen wirklich dicke. Das sind bei den 100 Tagen im Schnitt um die 30 Seiten plus Kreuzen. Wie man den ganzen Stoff in der Zeit mit Bchern a la Herold bewltigen kann mchte ich bitte wirklich sehen. 
Frs Mndliche reichen dann die In Frage und Antwort o.. plus punktuell beliebte Themen aus den Protokollen nachlesen.

----------


## Brownie

und dann kommt noch ganz stark dazu: es gibt ne groe diskrepanz zwischen dem, was man vorhat und dem was man tatshclich tut.
ich wollte den gesamten Allex lesen. letztlich hab ich sicher 30 lerntage weggelassen und nicht gelesen... 
frs mndliche hab ich jetzt tatschlich herold und mller rausgekramt und die lieblingsthemen der prfer nochmal tiefer durchgelesen. als nachschlagewerk oder fr bestimmte fragestellungen haben die werke sicher daseinsberechtigung, aber zum wirklich draus lernen...ich wei nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

> und dann kommt noch ganz stark dazu: es gibt ne groe diskrepanz zwischen dem, was man vorhat und dem was man tatshclich tut.
> ich wollte den gesamten Allex lesen. letztlich hab ich sicher 30 lerntage weggelassen und nicht gelesen...


Ich sag's ja: hehres Wunschdenken... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

> oh gott, das check ich jetzt erst


Oh mein Gott ich habs auch jetzt erst gecheckt  :Wand:  :Blush:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

> Ich bin bis zum Examen nicht am Uniort und habe hier keine Bib - also stellt sich die Frage gar nicht.  
> Ich wrde aber auch sonst zu Hause lernen - brauche dazu einfach meinen Kaffee, im Winter Couch, Decke und auch mal die Badewanne usw. 
> 
> @Arielle: Bzgl. Mndliches: Wenn du mal in den aktuellen Hex-Thread schaust, siehst du, wie die es alle machen - da ist das Mndliche gerade voll im Gange. Die meisten bereiten sich v.a. mit den Protokollen und mit Frage-Antwort-/Fallbchern vor. Den Herold komplett haben da wohl die wenigsten gelesen - eher zum Nachlesen spezieller Prferlieblingsthemen. Warte mal ab, ob deine Leute den Herold wirklich ganz lesen oder ob das nur ein hehres Wunschdenken ist...


Hi, ich bin eine von den "aktuellen" HEXlern und ich kombiniere das immer. Herold allein finde ich viel zu viel, Innere in Frage und Antwort wiederum zu wenig. Hab dann noch die Checkliste und Allex und lese die Themen in allen Bchern und fasse mir dann ein Mind Map zusammen. Kommt ja auch immer drauf an was die Prfer so wollen....
Ach ja und frs schriftliche nur Amboss mit Lernkarten aus Zeitnot. Der Allex lag eigentlich nur dekorativ auf dem Tisch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JohnnyC

> Aber dann wre Amboss nicht mehr lustig? 
> Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass der Name bald wieder verschwinden wird. Das Physikum heit ja auch schon ewig nicht mehr "Physikum" und trotzdem sagt keiner M1 oder 1 rztl. Prfung oder so..


Physikum ist auch eher ein "Fachbegriff" das strt mich nicht.
"hammer"examen - mal abgesehen von den Knochenbrechern - hat ein Hammer wenig mit Medizin zu tun. Und ich find den begriff einfach nur uncool, so der "Hammer" war das Examen nicht, meine Meinung.

----------


## Ava83

juhu, zurck aus dem Kurzurlaub ( habe den 1. Geburtstag meines Patenkindes mitgefeiert) und ihr habt soviel geschrieben.

Ich habe jetzt noch genau 32 Tage PJ vor mir und bin die nchsten zwei Wochen ohne Assistenzarzt, nur mit dem Chef allein auf Station zustndig. Herzlichen Glckwunsch... Chirurgie ist ja nicht so mein Fall, ob das gut geht???

Den Herold vollstndig lesen?? Ja ne schon klar.... das wre bei mir eine never ending story  :Smilie:

----------


## Filea

bin gerade verwundert, habe gerade Tag 9 nach Amboss gekreuzt, wieso sind Innere da nur 48 Fragen? Dachte es wre vielleicht wieder geteilt in 2 Sitzungen, scheint aber nicht so zu sein...normalerweise sind die Fragen in Innere pro Examen doch um die 80 oder lieg ich jetzt ganz falsch?

----------


## histohasser

Mir is auch schon aufgefallen dass es total schwankt! manchmal sinds voll wenig Fragen, mal voll viele, kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, was sie zufllig zu Innere gerechnet haben und was nicht? Wei nicht :Hh?:

----------


## Filea

das kann sein...

habe nochmal eine andere Frage zu Amboss, ich bin wohl etwas begriffstutzig  :hmmm...:  Nach dem man gekreuzt hat kommt ja immer die Auswertung mit Lernempfehlungen fr Fcher bzw. Lernkarten, dahinter stehen dann so Prozente, was sagen die Prozente mir?

----------


## histohasser

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sagen die aus, wie viel Zeit du von der Lernzeit, die du zustzlich zu deinem normalen Lernplan noch brig hast, fr die einzelnen karten /Fcher verwenden solltest... Also zb wenn bei Diabetes 30 % steht und du noch 3h Zeit zustzlich httest( sehr wahrscheinlich , ich wei ;) ) dann solltest du 1 h lang fr Diabetes verwenden...

----------


## appendix_vermiformis

hey leute-weiss nicht, ob ihr es wusstet- ich zumindest nicht...habe eben erfahren, dass man im examen eine liste mit alles laborreferenzwerten bekommt. wollte dies nur mal mitteilen...

viel erfolg weiterhin!

----------


## Calaysa

Super, vielen Dank. Hab's zwar vermutet oder gehofft - bei medi Learn gibts ja die Laborreferenzliste aber bin sicherheitshalber erstmal davon ausgegangen dass es keine gibt. Wenn doch erleichtert es natrlich einiges  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## vsslauer

Hey Monika bei mir ist es das gleiche meine will das ich ins Labor komme 2 Tage die Woche was soll das bitte. Aber wir bekommen das hin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

Hey,
sagt mal, gibt es einen Trick, wie ich in Amboss eine Lernkarte ausdrucken kann? Ich kopiere es bisher immer in Word, aber da fehlen dann ja die Tabellen und so....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Tja, jetzt soll ich noch was fr die DA erledigen, weil der Doktorvater mir email geschrieben hat...., dann noch fr Klausur Innere-Mitte Februar und Amboss noch... shit


Mein Dr. Vater kam auch auf die tolle Idee, dass ich im Januar noch einen Vortrag halten soll ber meine Arbeit. Habe ihm geschrieben, dass ich erst ab Mai wieder zur Verfgung stehe, fr alles, was mit der Dr Arbeit zu tun hat. Seit dem kam keine Antwort mehr...  :Nixweiss:  :Keks:  Naja, soll er halt beleidigt sein. Wenn er nicht versteht, dass das Examen Prioritt hat, kann ich auch nix machen...

----------


## histohasser

Es soll auch noch Leute geben, die noch nicht mit dem PJ fertig sind, hab ich gehrt  :Grinnnss!:  Aber wir grigen das alle hin! Da bin ich mir sicher  :Smilie:

----------


## monika87

Also heute war ich bei Geburtstag und seit 5 Stunden mache ich Auswertung zur Doktorarbeit( muss noch viel), das heisst heute kreuze ich nix... und morgen soll ich kurz vorbeigehen und noch was kurz schreiben,.... ich schreibe es morgen und sag ihm, dass er von mir 3 monate nix mehr hren wird... ich kann nicht alles gleichzeitig...  :Frown:

----------


## LillithSophie

Oh mann,klingt ja bloed..hier kind krank,kiga dienstag gestrichen,gut dass ich nicht eh schon hinterher bin..

----------


## vsslauer

ich schau auch schon wo man 2 Tage in einem packen kann man man man

----------


## monika87

Ich auch  :Frown:  Vielleicht morgen... Oder wenn wieder 2 tage mal 50 fragen gibt, dann lese ich halt die 2 tage und kreuze...

----------


## vsslauer

Hab heute so spt angefangen zu Lesen das ich erst jetzt anfange zu Kreuzen da hilft nur Beten

----------


## zyna

Ich hatte zum Ausgleich heute tatschlich mal ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis: 
Trotz einem Leukumie-Fall (die kann ich immer berhaupt nicht) glatte 60% gekreuzt. Es geht aufwrts.

----------


## Autolyse

> Ich les mir wenn Flle kommen auch erstmal die Frage durch und versuche sie so zu beantworten und schau mir nur den Fall an wenns nicht mglich ist (dann beginnt allerdings eine blde Sucherei )


Ich berfliege den Fall meistens nur. Erstaunlicherweise ist sehr vieles ja irrelevant fr die Beantwortung der Fragen und der Fall nur Aufhnger. War zumindest in den paar Fllen so die ich bislang gekreuzt habe. Wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass meine Kreuzergebnisse in den Fllen deutlich besser sind als bei den Einzelfragen. Durch die Geschichte drum herum trete ich weniger in die aufgestellten Fallen...

----------


## Filea

so..frisch ans Werk...wnsche euch allen einen schnen guten Morgen, erfolgreichen Lerntag und erstmal einen schnen, heien Kaffee zum wach werden  :hmmm...:

----------


## soleil13

Hallo zusammen!

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: wei jemand, welche Flle im letzten HEX im Herbst abgefragt wurden???
...bzw. welche potentiellen Flle im Frhjahr rankommen knnten??? (Da gab es im Netz Listen, allerdings habe ich auf die Schnelle gerade nichts gefunden...auch wenn es dann natrlich nicht immer zutrifft, wrde es mich interessieren). 

Liebe Gre an alle!

----------


## Cassy

Im Examen Herbst 2013 kamen folgende Flle dran:

Tag 1: - M. Addison 
          -TBVT, LAE
          - Tendinosis calcarea
Tag 2: - Reanimation bei Vorderwandinfarkt
          - Depression (8 Fragen)
          - Schizophrenie (7 Fragen)
          - Pankreas-Ca
          - Pneumocystis jirovecii-Pneumonie bei HIV
Tag 3: - hypotrophes Neugeborenes mit VSD, Pierre-Robin-Syndrom
          - Nierentransplantation
          - Hypopharynx-Ca
          - Herpes-simplex-Enzephalitis

Bei uns kamen -soweit ich mich erinnern kann- 2 oder 3 der potentiellen Flle dran.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Urgs, so viele Psychiatrie-Fragen wrde ich ja tzend finden... vor allem, wenn sie Pharmaka-lastig sind..  :Keks:

----------


## Kackbratze

Das war das letzte Examen, solche Stunts bleiben fr die nchsten 2 Jahre erstmal aus  :hmmm...:

----------


## Salerno

Innere 66 Prozent .. Man man langsam geht bergauf ...gelbe Farbe  :Grinnnss!:  ich glaube werde lebenslang keine Rosa farba mgen .. :Grins:  :bhh:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Das war das letzte Examen, solche Stunts bleiben fr die nchsten 2 Jahre erstmal aus


Ja, das hab ich mir auch gedacht.  :hmmm...:  Wobei man  nie wei zu welchen Scherzen das IMPP aufgelegt ist. Gab es schonmal nen Fall zum Nonne-Milroy-Meige Syndrom?? *duck-und-weg*

----------


## Meuli

Laurence-Moon-Biedl-Bardet^^

----------


## LillithSophie

Wie sieht man denn aus denen die drankamen,welches unsre potentiellen werden?

----------


## monika87

Ein Tipp von mir, weil ich kein Bock mehr auf "Mit Hand abschreiben und zusammenfassen" habe.... Deswegen probiere ich seit einigen Tagen anstatt mit Hand, die wichtigste Sachen in Word einzugeben und mein Hand tut es nicht so weh.... Wenn  die Seiten mehr werden, werde ich beim Copyshop alle drcken. Dann kann ich auch kurz vor der Prfung drin schauen und das wesentliche parat haben  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

Ich gehrte bisher auch zu denen, die viel rausgeschrieben haben (ganze Karteikartenberge werden der ratlosen Nachwelt irgendwann hinterlassen werden). :Keks: 

 Habe ich mir abgewhnt - mir reichts, wenn ich die Ambosslernkarten halbwegs kann (was hoffentlich irgendwann durch hufiges Wiederholen der Fall sein darf). Kostet mir alles zuviel Zeit. Mut zur Lcke! :Meine Meinung: 

Schade, dass Schizophrenie fr die nchsten Examina abgefrhstckt ist... Wre fr mich eine Steilvorlage gewesen.

----------


## abi07

@wischmopp: Ah, cool, dann leiden wir gar nicht sooo weit voneinander entfernt...

Zum alten HEX-Thread: Ja, der ist lang - ich habe damals schon mitgelesen. Whrend der Physikumslernerei habe ich auch gerne alte Physikumsthreads gelesen - immer mal 5 Seiten zwischendurch nehmen ja nicht wirklich Zeit weg und irgendwie fhlt man sich besser, wenn man wei, dass es denen genauso ging und sie es trotzdem geschafft haben.

Soooo, mein grter Vorsatz fr 2014: positiv denken!!! Also, das klappt schon alles!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja*

Hey Leute! 
Juhuuuu, weiter geht's!
Habe langsam keine Lust mehr auf Innere  :Big Grin:  Ich glaube, danach werde ich Pharma machen. Mit den Medikamenten und so wiederholt man auch nochmal gut wichtige Sachen aus der Inneren. ODer haltet ihr euch an die Reihenfolge von Allex/Amboss?

Das mit den potentiellen Fllen finde ich auch interessant. Habe es von einer Freundin gehrt bzw. auf ihrem Stick eine Datei damit gefunden, allerdings frage ich mich, WER darber entscheidet, was die potentiellen F#lle sind!?
Das IMPP selbst wird uns das ja wohl kaum verraten!?  :Big Grin:  
Ist zwar ganz nett und ich wrde mich auch sehr freuen, vorher sowas zu wissen, aber glaube nicht, dass man sich daruf verlassen kann...!?

----------


## tortet

> ...irgendwie fhlt man sich besser, wenn man wei, dass es denen genauso ging und sie es trotzdem geschafft haben.


 :Love:  :Top: 

So, der Tag startete eigentlich ganz gut... habe die Kreuzsession kurz frs Joggen unterbrochen, da sich heute mal fr ein Stndchen ein seltener Gast am Himmel gezeigt hat. Danach sind die Kreuzergebnisse sowas von abgestrzt.... da sag noch einer, Sport sei gut fr die Konzentration! :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## abi07

Ich bin heute extrem mde. Habe schon den zweiten Liter Kaffee in Bearbeitung. Noch 100 Fragen Gyn und diverse Lernkarten zu lesen...naja, hilft ja nix.

----------


## vsslauer

Man das Kreuzen macht mich gerade echt mde und Heimweh hab ich auch  :schnarch...:

----------


## monika87

Yuhuu, Gyn  :Smilie:  du bist aber weit!Full  Respect!

----------


## histohasser

So, los gehts, ich kanns kaum erwarten  :Smilie:  Hoffe ihr habt/hattet alle einen halbwegs erfolgreichen Lerntag!   :Party:

----------


## Ava83

Puh, also ich habe heute mein absolutes Kreuz-Tief. Es gibt in der Auswertung aber auch nur dunkelgrn oder ganz ganz rosa.

----------


## Filea

Du bist schon bei Gyn???? Oh jeh ich Hng noch mitten In innere...

----------


## histohasser

@Ava83: Mach dir keine Sorgen! ich denk es is ganz normal, dass man wenn man jeden Tag lernt gute und schlechte Tage hat. Manchmal ist die Konzentration halt einfach hinber und nach der Pause, oder morgen is es wieder besser!Geht mir jedenfalls so (was nicht heit, dass ich mich genauso rger wenns nicht luft ;)
Kopf hoch! :Keks:

----------


## Ava83

@histohasser Danke. Ja ich wei das ja eigentlich auch, aber es nervt!!!
Naja was solls, morgen ist ein neuer Tag und zum Glck geht es nachher noch zum Tanzen, da werfe ich das alles dann ab und bin morgen frh optimistisch  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:

----------


## abi07

> Du bist schon bei Gyn???? Oh jeh ich Hng noch mitten In innere...


Macht euch mal keine Sorgen, ich habe auch einen eigenen Lernplan mit anderer Reihenfolge...und mit heute sind es bei mir nur noch 45 effektive Lerntage. Also keine Panik!  :Grinnnss!: 

Noch 75 Fragen und zig Lernkarten...mag nicht mehr, obwohl mir Gyn schon immer ganz gut lag. Kreuze auch gut, obwohl das Fach nicht zu meinen Lieblingen zhlt. 

@Ava: Augen zu und durch - erst das Ergebnis im Examen zhlt und bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit fr Verbesserungen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## vsslauer

man bin ich fertig fr heute das reicht erstmal. Jetzt was essen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LillithSophie

Ja,ich versuche mir auch immer zu denken,dass ich in schlechten kreuzsessions viel mehr gelernt hab als in guten(wegen dem kommentare lesen,nachdenken usw)das hebt die stimmung etwas  :Smilie:  viel spass beim tanzen!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, ich bin heute im Eimer. Das wird echt hardcore die nchsten Monate...  hab jetzt schon wieder das Gefhl ich vergesse das, was ich am Anfang (vor ein paar Wochen) gelernt habe...  :Keks:  :kotzen:

----------


## Nilani

Was die potentiellen Flle angeht ... glaub, eine kam von Medilearn und eine von diesem Doctopia, was hier letztens schon erwhnt wurde. Hatte mir beide Listen notiert, einiges hat sich berschnitten. Aber von dem, was alles htte drankommen knnen und sollen (ich war echt davon berzeugt, es kommt mal ein BroCa dran und ein Auge-Fall), kamen nur 2 Sachen oder so dran. Dass man 15 Fragen zur Kalkschulter oder Herpes-Encephalitis stellen kann und second line Therapie der Pneumocystis-Dingsda-Pneumonie bei HIV abfragt ... glaub, mit sowas hat keiner von uns gerechnet. Und trotzdem haben aus unserem Thread vom letzten Mal alle bestanden ;)

----------


## abi07

> Und trotzdem haben aus unserem Thread vom letzten Mal alle bestanden ;)


 :Top:  ::-dance:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Calaysa

Das mit dem Gefhl die am Anfang gelernten Sachen wieder vergessen zu haben kenn ich zu gut  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Grins: 
Aber ich hoffe auf den Wiedererkennungswert im Examen und dass durch Wiederholung doch noch mehr hngen bleibt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## histohasser

Mal ne ziemlcih blde Frage, wie wiederholt ihr eigentlich? Also nur durch kreuzen oder wirklich amboss nochmal lesen und so? ich hab auch das gefhl mich an nichts mehr zu erinnern was ich vor 3 wochen gelernt habe...

----------


## monika87

Jetzt kreuze ich Tag 5... Meine F.... Die Flle... Ich hab das Gefhl ich kann nix....  :Frown: (( Bei 9. Frage und bis jetzt hab ich vielleicht nur 3-4 richtige  :Frown:

----------


## vsslauer

Hallo meine Lieben das ist ganz normal mit dem Kreuzen am Anfang das haben alle das Problem. Nein histohasser  Amboss ist viel zu viel zum wiederholen einfach Stichpunkte und Sachen die man sich raus schreibt aber auch nicht viel. Das wichtigste ist echt Kreuzen Kreuzen Kreuzen

----------


## vsslauer

Monika mir geht es genau so ich denk mir auch das wird nix mit dem examen es ist so fern und unerreichbar ah Gott :Traurig:

----------


## monika87

Ein Fall... Jemand kommt, der hatte Zecke vor einem Jahr und 3-4 Zeilen drum rum und am Ende ist die richtige Antwort : Wir biopsieren A- temporalis... Ich bin fassungslos  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So eben noch schn 100 Fragen kreuz und quer gekreuzt (F2006) mit zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis. Schn, wenn man zumindest ein wenig den Eindruck hat, das was hngen bleibt beim Lernen  :Grinnnss!: 
Gute Nacht allerseits!

PS- Kreuzt jemand von euch eigentlich auch schon ganze Examina "nebenbei" oder kreuzt ihr alle strikt die Fcher, die ihr gerade lernt? Ich finde das zustzliche examensweise Kreuzen ganz hilfreich, weil man erstens das Gefhl hat auch fr andere Fcher schon ein bisschen was zu machen und auerdem ist es ein netter Wiederholungseffekt fr das bereits Gelernte..

----------


## tortet

@Moni: Na komm, die Frage stinkt 10 km gegen den Wind nach polymyalgia rheumatica! :hmmm...: 

@miss: ich versuche es zumindest... Heute hab ich Herbst 2009 angefangen, da kamen dann aber ein paar abgedrehte Neurofragen und ich hab's dann erstmal aufgegeben. Ich stimme Dir aber vllig zu, dass es Sinn macht, ab und zu mal ein komplettes Examen zu kreuzen. Dafr werde ich dann wahrscheinlich die Generalproben weglassen zum Schluss.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, das mit der Zecke war sicher nur Verwirrungstaktik (Borrelien machen doch auch Arthralgien ...) und es stand im Text ne Menge drin ber Schmerzen im Schultergrtel und Kiefergelenk..usw...   :bhh:

----------


## epeline

> Du bist schon bei Gyn???? Oh jeh ich Hng noch mitten In innere...


Nicht fertig machen!
Ich hing zwischendurch auch mal tageweise den anderen hinterher.
Du wirst sehen, vieles kannst du raffen. Gerade in den kleinen Fchern wirst du merken, dass kreuzen viel mehr bringt als das alles durchzuackern.
Da lohnt es sich, erstmal eine Runde alte Fragen zu kreuzen, um einschtzen zu knnen, wie viel Aufwand tatschlich von Nten ist. Zb habe ich mit Auge und HNO jeweils nur einen Nachmittag verbracht  :bhh: 

Und im Auto noch die HNO-Medipods gehrt  :hmmm...: 

Achja, und immer ans Wiederholen denken.
Ich hab meistens abends vorm schafen noch mal so 100-200 Fragen gekreuzt, die ich schon kannte (deshalb auch die hohe Zahl, bei neuen Fragen war ich doch langsamer).
Hufiges zu wiederholen erscheint mir wichtiger, als sich bei Dingen aufzuhalten, die bisher nur einmal gefragt worden sind. 
Sprich: Diabetes vor Brugada-Syndrom  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Filea, vielleicht beruhigt es dich zu hren, dass ich noch nicht mal "mitten in Innere hnge", sonder eher am Anfang ..  :Woow:  ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

HNO Medipods? Hast Du einen Link? (Liebschau)

----------


## zyna

Zum Thema Wiederholen:
Ich schreibe mir parallel zu den Lernkarten immer das raus, was ich so spontan nicht wei bzw. htte reproduzieren knnen (ist erschreckend viel...)
Das schreibe ich mir immer parallel in ein Word-Dokument, das klappt ganz gut, wenn man diese Funktion nutzt, dass der Bildschirm geteilt ist, dann muss man nicht immer zwischen den Fenstern wechseln. 
Diese Mitschriften drucke ich mir aus oder ziehe sie auf meinen Kindle und lese das dann wenn ich unterwegs bin oder auch mal gerne noch vor dem Einschlafen oder morgens wenn man noch nicht aufstehen mag. 
Aber ich plane dafr keine konkrete Zeit am Tag ein, sondern nehme das eher als sinnvollen Zeitvertreib wenn man mal nichts zu tun hat.

Was fr mich ganz sinnvoll ist beim Wiederholen: Ich lese nicht nur einfach meine Stichpunkte durch, sondern versuche das fr mich in einen erzhlbaren Kontext zu bringen, als ob ich ber das Thema referieren wrde. Durch das aktive Stze-Bilden merke ich mir das irgendwie besser.

----------


## epeline

> HNO Medipods? Hast Du einen Link? (Liebschau)


guckst du hier

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Moin zusammen,

ich starte jetzt dann gleich. Noch einen  :Kaffee:  machen und dann  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Allen einen guten Lerntag!

----------


## wischmopp

Guten Morgen,

heute kann ich auch endlich wieder loslegen, Sohn gerade in den Kindergarten verfrachtet. Muss zwar gleich noch kurz zum Tierarzt, aber dann geht's wirklich los!!!

Einen erfolgreichen Lerntag uns allen!

----------


## Siratel

Viel Erfolg heute!

----------


## soleil13

@Cassy: vielen Dank fr die Auflistung der letzten Flle!!!

@Maja: wrdest Du die Liste der potentiellen Flle mal posten, die Du von der Datei Deiner Freundin hast???

Vielen Dank und allen einen erfolgreichen Tag!

----------


## Ava83

Guten Morgen, wow ich bewundere euch Frhaufsteher. Ich bin ja schon stolz, dass ich heute immerhin schon um 9 in der Bib sitze und nicht erst um 10.30 Uhr  :Smilie:

----------


## Salerno

> Guten Morgen, wow ich bewundere euch Frhaufsteher. Ich bin ja schon stolz, dass ich heute immerhin schon um 9 in der Bib sitze und nicht erst um 10.30 Uhr


Hihi,wie ich .mal schauen wie lange ich heute aushalten kann :hmmm...:  :Grins:

----------


## abi07

So, Lesepensum im Allex fr den heutigen Tag ist erledigt! Insofern lohnt sich das frhe Aufstehen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

ich bewundere die schnell-Leser! brauche immer ewig! aber ich hab dafr meine heutige Wiederholung schon beendet  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

Hab eben die gesamt Wert fr was ich bis jetzt gemacht hatte angeguckt ...war 58 Prozent .( hab nur innere gemacht)..immer noch unter bestehende Grenze  :Blush:  :Mad: 
Hoffe nur das es in dieser zeit besser wird..

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ich wrde mich nicht als Schnellleser bezeichnen - schaffe ca. 8 Seiten AllEx pro Stunde. 

@Salerno: Das wird bestimmt besser - ist doch erst der Anfang! Und viele Innere-Fragen kann man dann auch besser beantworten, wenn man die anderen Fcher gelernt hat.

----------


## Filea

uaah, ich kann mich null konzentrieren.... wisst ihr warum?  jetzt nicht lachen!! Ich muss um halb eins zum zahnarzt und hab tierische Angst vorm zahnarzt... fragt mich nicht warum, bisher war noch nichtmal irgendwann was schlimmes, immer nur hallo und tschss, trotzdem schwitze ich hier schon vor Angst...bibber

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- 8 Seiten pro Stunde finde ich recht viel. ich schaffe hchstens 5, eher 3-4 je nach flle an Infos.

----------


## Salerno

Ihr werdet lachen ..ich mache 7 fragen pro Std..bin sehr langsam geworden..bei Physikum hab ich mindestens 25 bis 30 frage in einer Std gemacht...entweder ist dieser innere Angst .( inner Schwein ) :Grinnnss!: .oder hab ich einer Depression  bekommen  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss: .keiner Ahnung

----------


## abi07

@Filea: Oh, da wnsche ich dir, dass alles okay ist - wird bestimmt nicht so schlimm! Vielleicht kannst du dann ja jetzt den Vormittag ber irgendwas eher "Mechanisches" machen (alte AO kreuzen oder so...). 

@Miss: Okay, ich muss aber dazusagen, dass ich da wirklich nur lese, so wie ich auch einen Roman lese. Also ich wiederhole nichts (auch nicht im Geiste), sondern lese jeden Satz nur einmal und dann gleich weiter und weiter...
Dafr brauche ich beim Kreuzen Ewigkeiten, weil ich da Notizen mache.

----------


## Ava83

@Miss: Okay, ich muss aber dazusagen, dass ich da wirklich nur lese, so wie ich auch einen Roman lese. Also ich wiederhole nichts (auch nicht im Geiste), sondern lese jeden Satz nur einmal und dann gleich weiter und weiter...[/QUOTE]

Das beruhigt mich gerade abi, weil bei mir luft es hnlich. Ich mache nebenbei nur noch mal mehr mal weniger Notizen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

ok bei mir ist es anders rum. ich wiederhole beim Lernen sehr viel und bin dafr aber beim kreuzen schnell da ich nichts oder wenig ausschreiben dabei und nur das nachlese,  was ich gar nicht wusste.hab aber auch fr Klausuren schon so gelernt..

----------


## monika87

Hab Tag 5 heute gekreuzt( gestern die Karten gelesen).. Immernch 54%... Ab Tag 5 beginnen die Flle. 2 davon mit KHK,TVT und so fand ich super, M.Wegener am ende hatte ich Ahnung 0...  Wegener hab ich zuletzt sommer 2011 gelernt und alles ist weg...

----------


## Maja*

Ich wei nicht, ob das hier schon mal gepostet wurde, aber da wir ja hier mal anch der Fcherverteilung gefragt wurde: 
http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/attac...1&d=1349983323
Hab es gerade im alten Forum gefunden.

Ich werde nochmal nach dieser Liste suchen und sie posten, wenn ich sie finde.

@Monika: es wird wirklich besser. Dieser Tag mit Wegener war bei mir der schlechteste, ich konnte das GAR NICHT und war danach sehr frustriert (hab das auch irgendwann mal hier gepostet).
Gestern hatte ich aber z.B. ein Erfolgserlebnis mit 82%, es geht also bergauf.

----------


## Ava83

Na endlich....auch bei mir mal ein Lichtblick. Nachdem ich gestern ganz besonders grottige 52% gekreuzt habe, sind es heute dann mal berraschend 66% gewesen  :Smilie: 

Wie schnell man doch mit so Kleinigkeiten glcklich wird  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## LillithSophie

wahnsinn,wie sich das immer unterscheidet mit den fchern !!!

----------


## wischmopp

Fr mich heute auch ein guter Tag  :Grinnnss!: 

Es macht doch gleich einen Unterschied von 10% beim Kreuzen, wenn einem pltzlich kein 6-jhriger mehr permanent dazwischenquasselt *freu*

Jetzt hol ich ihn dann aber schon bald wieder vom Kindergarten, dann kann ich erst wieder um ca. 20 Uhr weitermachen... und dann wird mich vermutlich auch schon bald wieder die Mdigkeit besiegen.

Trotzdem fr mich ein positiver Lerntag!

----------


## abi07

Na, heute hrt sich das doch bei den meisten viel besser an!  :Top: 

Bei mir nun Z.n. 1 Stunde Laufen und 40 min Krafttraining. Und es sind noch 80 Fragen fr heute - frisch ans Werk!  ::-stud:

----------


## Ava83

Ui, was fr ein Fitnessprogramm. Respekt.
Ich gebe fr heute erstmal auf. Mein Kopf schwirrt und ich kann einfach absolut nicht mehr denken.

----------


## abi07

@Ava: Das war eher ein leichtes Training heute... :hmmm...:  
Ist auch kein Fitnessprogramm im eigentlich Sinne, sondern ein ausgewachsener Trainingsplan fr mein zweites groes "Event" nach dem Examen... :Love:

----------


## medicus14

Hallo Leute! Ich schreibe auch das Hammerexamen F14 mit und ich fange erst morgen mit dem Lernen! Mit welchem Buch lernt ihr? Ich habe Amboss und wollte noch Allex dazu. Ist das vielleicht zu viel? Lg

----------


## abi07

@medicus: Die Kombi haben ja viele, aber mittlerweile beschrnken sich doch dann die meisten auf Amboss, weil die Lernkarten dort locker ein Kompendium ersetzen knnen. Ich persnlich lese trotzdem alles einmal kurz und schnell im Allex, damit ich was Zusammenhngendes habe und auch nicht den ganzen Tag am PC sitze. Willst du denn Allex und Amboss-Lernkarten machen? Das wird dann zeitlich echt schwierig, wenn du nicht gerade ein superschneller Lerner bist.

----------


## vsslauer

Ich Lerne mit Amboss und finde es einfach super. Wenn ich dann doch was nicht verstehe dann einfach Herold nach schlagen.

----------


## medicus14

Danke fr die Info!

----------


## histohasser

Heute hab ich den absoluten kreuz Tiefpunkt und berhaupt keine Lust mehr. So ein Dreck! Naja, morgen gehts hoffentlich wieder besser...

----------


## tortet

So, mein Lerntag fiel heute aus, weil der Geburtstagsbrunch doch lnger gedauert hat.  :Keks: .  Mit dem Kreuzen bin ich bei Tag 7, mit dem Lernen/Lesen allerdings einen Tag hinterher.  :grrrr....: 
Aber fr Hmatologie werde ich wohl ausnahmsweise mal den Herold auspacken, sonst krieg ich das nie in den Schdel.

----------


## wischmopp

> Ist auch kein Fitnessprogramm im eigentlich Sinne, sondern ein ausgewachsener Trainingsplan fr mein zweites groes "Event" nach dem Examen...


Will ja nicht neugierig sein, aber.............. na gut, ich BIN neugierig  :Grinnnss!: 
Welches Event? Also, wenn ich fragen darf  :hmmm...:

----------


## Salerno

> Will ja nicht neugierig sein, aber.............. na gut, ich BIN neugierig 
> Welches Event? Also, wenn ich fragen darf


Hihi...Hochzeit vielleicht  :Love:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

> Aber fr Hmatologie werde ich wohl ausnahmsweise mal den Herold auspacken, sonst krieg ich das nie in den Schdel.


Ah, bist du verrckt?  :hmmm...:  Hmatologie im Herold ist so ziemlich das Schlimmste, was ich mir vorstellen kann...

@wischmopp: Mache im Juli eine Triathlon-Langdistanz (in Roth).  :Love: 
Deswegen mssen zum Lernen 4 Tage die Woche reichen und auch an diesen 4 Tagen wird ausfhrlich trainiert.  :Grinnnss!: 
Dementsprechend habe ich aber auch frher mit dem Lernen angefangen als die meisten hier - also nicht mehr ber meinen etwas anderen Lernplan wundern!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@torte- ich fand Hma im Allex gut, auch die Neoplasien sind gut erklrt und beschrnken sich auf das Wichtigste...  :Grinnnss!:   Herold fnd ich auch unmglich dafr..  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

@abi: ist Dir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass ich einen an der Waffel habe?  :Grinnnss!: 
Oha, mit dem Triathlon hast Du Dir ja was spannendes vorgenommen. Bin neidisch, ich htte gern Deine Kondition.... 

@Miss: Nur hab ich ja leider den Allex nicht und mir den fr ein einziges Kapitel anschaffen, naja.... 

Gut, Alternative dazu wre das Basics... da hab ich aber wieder Bedenken wegen mglicher Fehler.

----------


## vsslauer

Ist gerade Amboss abgestrzt

----------


## marie_e

Guten Abend. Lese auch schon sehr lang in den Foren mjt, und nun ist es soweit....Examen im Frhjahr....bei mir geht auch grad nix mit Amboss!

----------


## wischmopp

Bin auch gerade aus Amboss rausgeflogen!

@abi: Wow, Respekt! Neid! Gleich zwei grosse Ziele dieses Jahr, echt cool!

----------


## Maja*

Wollte auch schon fragen: Amboss??? 
Hoffe, das geht bald wieder...  :Embarrassment:  Hatte jetzt den halben Tag Pause und war gerade soooo motiviert  :Big Grin:

----------


## wischmopp

Amboss geht wieder...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ihr seid ja fleissig!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich mag heute nimmer...

----------


## wischmopp

Wieder abgestrzt.... jetzt geht ich schlafen!

Gute Nacht allerseits  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## vsslauer

oh man echt nicht  :grrrr....:

----------


## marie_e

So ein Mist. Hat jemand von euch die Printversion der Lernkarten?

----------


## marie_e

Ist noch jemand aus Erlangen hier im Forum?

----------


## vsslauer

ne leider nicht kreuze gerade bei Thieme man ist das bld dort wenn man von Amboss kommt

----------


## Calaysa

Komm Grad auch nicht bei Amboss rein, kreuz deshalb mediscript online aber irgendwie bin ich da immer schlechter  :Hh?:

----------


## marie_e

Na htte ja sein knnen...

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## marie_e

Muss der Allex herhalten zur berbrckung bis Amboss wieder geht....

----------


## Maja*

Geht seit 5 Min. wieder :Smilie: 

Ich frage mich, wann endlich eine Ablage fr Lernkarten kommt?
Habe bei den Anregungen gelesen, das sei in Bearbeitung. Ist aber schon lange so, fnd das echt mega praktisch

----------


## Calaysa

So konnte endlich Tag 10 beenden  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Siratel

Habe die das erste Buch der Printausgabe 2.0 . Eigentlich berflssig, da ich die Lernkarten trotzdem online lese, mit dem ein und ausklappen macht das hppchenweise lernen mehr Spass. Vielleicht nutze ich das mal als Abendlektre, aber selbst da werde ich wahrscheinlich das Tablet nutzen... so far

cheers

----------


## Nilani

> Ein Fall... Jemand kommt, der hatte Zecke vor einem Jahr und 3-4 Zeilen drum rum und am Ende ist die richtige Antwort : Wir biopsieren A- temporalis... Ich bin fassungslos )))


wenn dich das am Anfang so durcheinanderbringt, benutz doch die Markier-Hilfe bei Amboss. Die macht alles wichtige gelb, wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich machmal eher was anderes gemarkert htte. Aber ist am Anfang sicher hilfreich, mit der Zeit lernt man dann wirklich, auf welche Schlagworte man zu achten hat ;)

----------


## vsslauer

so erst jetzt fertig geworden  :Grinnnss!:  bis morgen meine Lieben mit Stexler

----------


## tortet

> wenn dich das am Anfang so durcheinanderbringt, benutz doch die Markier-Hilfe bei Amboss. Die macht alles wichtige gelb, wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich machmal eher was anderes gemarkert htte. Aber ist am Anfang sicher hilfreich, mit der Zeit lernt man dann wirklich, auf welche Schlagworte man zu achten hat ;)


Also quasi-konditionierung anhand powlowscher schlsselterminini.....ach, ich halt meine schnauze :bhh:  sry, hab gerade einen durchhnger

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter,

ich starte jetzt frisch in den Tag. Erstaunlich wie lange ihr lernt. Bei mir ist sptestens um 19 Uhr Schluss. Will ja auch noch was haben vom Abend.

Allen einen guten Lerntag!
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Ava83

Guten Morgen, ich habe es heute tatschlich noch eine halbe Stunde eher in die Bib geschafft  :Smilie:  Ich steigere mich also.

@ Miss Verstndnis  bei mir ist momentan auch eher zwischen 18-19 Uhr Schlu, zu mal mir dann abends der Kopf so schwirrt, dass weiter machen keinen Sinn htte

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Huhu,

will mich auch kurz vorstellen. Lese schon von Anfang an mit und hab jetzt selber mal eine Frage.
Also ich mach auch Frhjahr s Examen und danach PJ.
@Monika:  ::-winky:  Ich habe auch ein Kind- einen Sohn 14 Monate- geht in die kinderkrippe...

Ich glaube, ich muss meinen Lerplan noch modifizieren. Vielleicht knnt ihr helfen?
Ich wiederhole frh  mit Amboss falsche Fragen von einem Lerntag, kreuze danach den aktuelle Tag, dabei lese ich ziemlich viel in den Lernkarten. Das beides dauert bei mir von 8.30 bis 15.30 Uhr.  :Nixweiss: 
Dann ist mein Sohn an der Reihe. Abends lese ich von 20- 22 Uhr noch Lernkarten bei Amboss, die ich tagsber nicht geschafft habe, aber in den Fragen immer wieder dran kamen.

Naja und so schaffe i den Lernkarten 100 Tages Plan nicht. Allex liegt auch hier rum- keine Zeit.
Was meint ihr, wie sollte ich mich strukturieren um mich nicht zu verzettlen und alles wichtige abzudecken?

Viele Gre

----------


## Autolyse

Manchmal ist das mit der Verteilung der Fragen und den Themengebieten echt ne Last. Ich habe gestern mit Orthopdie angefangen und dann die Fragen zum ersten Orthotag gekreuzt und bin mal satte 20% unter meinem bisherigen Durchschnitt geblieben nachdem die kaum Bezug zu den gelernten Themen hatten. Das ist schon arg demotivierend, wenn die Farbe auf einmal wieder rot ist...

----------


## Siratel

> Huhu,
> 
> will mich auch kurz vorstellen. Lese schon von Anfang an mit und hab jetzt selber mal eine Frage.
> Also ich mach auch Frhjahr s Examen und danach PJ.
> @Monika:  Ich habe auch ein Kind- einen Sohn 14 Monate- geht in die kinderkrippe...
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss meinen Lerplan noch modifizieren. Vielleicht knnt ihr helfen?
> Ich wiederhole frh  mit Amboss falsche Fragen von einem Lerntag, kreuze danach den aktuelle Tag, dabei lese ich ziemlich viel in den Lernkarten. Das beides dauert bei mir von 8.30 bis 15.30 Uhr. 
> Dann ist mein Sohn an der Reihe. Abends lese ich von 20- 22 Uhr noch Lernkarten bei Amboss, die ich tagsber nicht geschafft habe, aber in den Fragen immer wieder dran kamen.
> ...


Ich wrde es an deiner Stelle so machen:

Morgens die falschen vom Vortag kreuzen, denn das geht schnell. Dann wie es auch Amboss vorschlgt ,die Lernkarten zum passenden Tag lesen ,dann eine Mittagspause, Nachmittags die Fragen kreuzen. Das geht meistens so schnell, dass du Abends noch Zeit httest  (wie du sagst 20-22 Uhr) punktuell Themen zu lesen bei denen du Lcken hast, oder die Amboss dir vorschlgt.
Ich rate dir die Lernkarten nach dem 100 Tage Amboss-Plan zu lesen, und dann die passenden Fragen zu kreuzen. Allex mit Kindern knnte schwer werden, da zeitaufwndiger. Wrde ich auch liegen lassen, und habe nicht mal Kinder  :Grinnnss!: 

Das wird schon. Morgens falsche kreuzen, danach bis mittags bei Amboss lesen (geht relativ schnell),Nachmittags kreuzen.Abends punktuell wiederholen.

cheers

----------


## monika87

Heute, morgen und am Freitag hat jemand Klausuren ! Ich hab es nicht vergessen und drcke fest die Daumen!!!!

----------


## Gruebelwolke

@Siratel
Danke fr deine Antwort  :Grinnnss!: 
Also du meinst, die Lernkarten fr den jeweiligen Tag lesen (Bibliothek-100 tage Lernplan- Tag 1) und nachmittags dann Tag 1 Kreuzen?
Oder wrdest du nur die Fragen kreuzen, die zu den Lernkarten von diesem Tag passen?

Und denkst dudas die Zeit, die ich zum lernen eingeplant habe, reichen msste? Oder sollte ich das abends dringend noch erweitern?

----------


## wischmopp

@Gruebelwolke:

Ich wrde es so machen, wie Du gerade geschrieben hast.
Ich finde, anders ist es nicht aussagekrftig. Also, wenn man erst die Lernkarten liest und danach gleich die Fragen dazu kreuzt, hat man doch Vieles richtig. Freut einen natrlich, aber eine Woche spter wrde das Ergebnis vermutlich schon wieder ganz anders aussehen...

Also, ich lese morgens einen Tag in Amboss und kreuze danach die Fragen zum selben Tag.
Und ich lerne ungefhr genauso lange wie Du, Nachmittags ist Zeit fr Sohnemann angesagt. Das muss reichen, finde ich! Und abends schaffe ich es nicht tglich, mich nochmal hinzusetzen...

Viel Erfolg  :Grinnnss!:  !

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Vielen Dank Wischmopp.
Was machst du mit den themen, ber die du beim kreuzen stolperst? Gleich nachlesen, aufschreiben und spter lesen oder warten bis sie bei den lernkarten irgendwann auftreten?
Wie alt ist dein kind?

@ monika: War ich jetztfalsch und du hast gar kein Kind? Dann sorry  ::-oopss:

----------


## wischmopp

Ich lese beim Kreuzen die Lernkarten, die mir wichtig erscheinen  :Grinnnss!: 

Alle anderen ignoriere ich und verschiebe sie auf spter, bis ihre Zeit gekommen ist  :Grinnnss!: 

Mein Sohn ist 6, bis 16 Uhr im Kindergarten und mitten in den schnsten Flegeljahren. Wenn er (mit viel Glck) um 20 Uhr schlft, falle ich kurz drauf oft auch nur noch ins Bett. Aber so hab ich es mir halt ausgesucht, also Schlu mit Jammern, alles ist gut !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marie_e

Hm, ok. Ich hatte halt wg der Printausgabe berlegt, da ich nich den ganzen Tag auf den PC starren kann.

----------


## Calaysa

@wishmopp: das mit den Flegeljahren kenn ich, wobei ich finde dass es ab 6 besser wird, der 3jhrige ist da viel schlimmer und was die Beiden zusammen anrichten knnen davon will ich gar nicht reden  :bhh:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mit dem Abends nicht mehr schaffen kenn ich nur zu gut, ging mir frher genauso. Erstaunlicherweise wird's aber besser je mehr ich ins lernen reinkomme. Das schaffen wir schon alle  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

Ich hab kein kind und trotzdem kann ich nicht Abend lernen :bhh:  :bhh:  gestern war bei mir um  16 Uhr schon Feierabend.

Also Muttis kein Panik ...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Eben ne kurze Mittagspause gemacht und jetzt gehts weiter mit Pulmo. Geht heute ganz gut voran. 

 :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## abi07

So, Gyn fertig gekreuzt, Ergebnis erwartungsgem gut. Ich wei gar nicht, warum mir das Fach beim Kreuzen so gut liegt. War schon damals in der Klausur so. Dabei habe ich da auch nie famuliert oder mich sonderlich interessiert gezeigt...naja, so rum ist es mir lieber als wenn es nun mein Lieblingsfach wre und ich aber bem Kreuzen total schlecht wre...!  :Grinnnss!: 

@tortet: Naja, die Kondition muss ich ja erst noch unter Beweis stellen... :hmmm...: 

Weiter geht es mit Genetik-Kreuzerei (hmm... :Keks: ) und Chirurgie im AllEx.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hngt Amboss wieder oder spinnt mein PC??

----------


## Maja*

Ich habe die Liste der potentiellen Flle gefunden. Hatte sie vorher noch nicht richtig angeguckt, aber ist ja eigentlich recht interessant. Jedenfalls sollte man diese Krankheiten eh kennen.
 :Gefllt mir!:  :Gefllt mir!: 
Ich lerne heute Immunologie und finde das zusammen mit Niere seeeehr tzend. Die ganzen Glomerulonephritiden und Antikrpermangelsyndrome kann ich mir 0,0 merken.
Versucht ihr, euch sowas zu merken? :Hh?: 
Ich habe das einfach durchgelesen und es ist schon weider aus meinem Gedchtnis verschwunden... :schnarch...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, also amboss nervt mich. Wenn das jetzt schon dauernd hngt, kann es ja richtig heiter werden.. :Wand:

----------


## DocOZ

Jap, Amboss hngt...

----------


## marie_e

jup......tzend :Hh?:

----------


## abi07

Oh, na da bin ich froh, dass ich mit Amboss heute schon durch bin... :Keks:

----------


## marie_e

ich kreuz jetz mal mediskript....is anfangs total ungewohnt durch die andere optik

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich hab gerade examenonline da..  :Hh?:

----------


## Lizard

Nutzt doch die Pause fr nen Kaffe oder so, anstatt gleich zu dekompensieren ;)

----------


## histohasser

Sooo, los gehts ;) und WEHE amboss geht nicht!  :Slap:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Nutzt doch die Pause fr nen Kaffe oder so, anstatt gleich zu dekompensieren ;)


Ich glaub ich hatte heute schon zu viel Kaffee..  :bhh:

----------


## histohasser

ich hasse Niere  :Traurig:

----------


## zyna

Oh man, das mit Amboss nervt total... In einem Moment, wo es mal kurz funktioniert hat, hab ich wenigstens alle Lernkarten vom Tag in mehreren Tabs geffnet. Aber kreuzen geht nicht  :grrrr....:

----------


## tortet

Bad Gateway ist wieder da :schnarch...: .... Bitte keine Updates zur besten Lernzeit *grummel*

----------


## Maja*

Ich bin sowas von genervt von Amboss!!!
Das kann ja wohl nicht sein!!!

----------


## Lizard

OK, dann mach ich mal Feierabend fr heute. :Party:

----------


## Siratel

Immer cool bleiben. Probleme kann es immer geben. 

@Gruebelwolke
Mach einfach den normalen Amboss-100-Tageplan, den du fr jeden Tag online bei Amboss einsehen kannst. Ich finde es auch besser ,dass man direkt ganze Examina kreuzt wie man es dort macht, dann lernt man nebenbei die anderen Sachen, und hat eben nicht immer alles richtig was man eben gelernt hat. Finde ich nicht sehr effektiv.

cheers

----------


## Siratel

Zitat Amboss:

Update: Der Fehler ist laut Rechenzentrumbetreiber behoben. 

Wir haben die Information bekommen, dass deren internes Netzwerk einem Flooding-Angriff (DDoS) ausgesetzt war. 

AMBOSS und unsere eigentlichen Server (wir betreiben zur Leistungs- und Ausfallsicherheit 3 parallel) sind auch unter der weiter ansteigenden Last (Doppeljahrgang & zunehmende Verbreitung von AMBOSS) sehr stabil. 

Das Thema Stabilitt hat bei uns insgesamt hchste Prioritt. Wir werden die Situation im Rechenzentrum analysieren und etwaige Konsequenzen ziehen. 

Nochmals Entschuldigung!

----------


## tortet

Wie zu den besten Zeiten bei WOW.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## monika87

bei mir gehts wieder nicht und bei euch? Das nervt langsam... Natrlich kann  ich fr Innere Klausur lernen.. Aber heute hab ich endlich geschafft Theorie von 2 Tage in einem zu machen und jetzt wollte ich die 2 Tage kreuzen und seit 2 Stunden geht nicht und ich lerne Innerevorlesungsfolien...  :Frown:

----------


## marie_e

Bei mir geht auch nix....seit Stunden

----------


## Ava83

Oh ok, ich dachte gerade schon es liegt mal wieder an meinem Rechner. Nagut, dann halt heute abend nicht mehr kreuzen und morgen frher aufstehen.
Zwangspause: mit dem Kater auf der Couch liegen, Arztserien schauen und vielleicht ein bisserl Schoki :Keks:

----------


## Calaysa

> Wie zu den besten Zeiten bei WOW....


  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Calaysa

Aber ich hoffe auch dass sie es in nchster Zeit in den Griff bekommen, jeden Tag nervt schon...

----------


## histohasser

Vielleicht will Niere einfach nciht von mir gelernt werden  :Big Grin:  dann gibts jetzt mal ein bisserl Mediscript Star ( keine lust..)

----------


## monika87

Wenn die es nicht in griff bekommen, sollen sie das Programm auf cd ( wie damals beim Physikum) schicken und egal ob man Internet hat oder nicht, immer dran kommen kann....  Das ist wirklich bld... Vor allem, wenn man ein bisschen mit dem Plan hinten ist und zustlich auch Klausur vorm Examen schreiben muss...

----------


## tortet

Jetzt haben sie die Lernkarten zerschossen...Tag 7 jedenfalls, da Hnge ich seit Montag fest.....
Mal was anderes : wei jemand, wie man diese nervige Autokorrektur im Safari ausschaltet?

----------


## Calaysa

Also falls du autokorrektur vom IPad meinst: unter Einstellung --> Allgemein--> Tastatur... Falls nicht wei ich auch nicht wie

----------


## LillithSophie

Mann,das kotzt mich so an,ich kann nur abends lernen(wenn kinder schlafen)und jetzt ist schon das 2.mal amboss im a...langsam kommt es mir eh vor als waere es ein utopisches unterfangen mit kind stex zu machen,buhuuu

----------


## monika87

Amboss geht wieder, ich hab Band 1 und 2 bestellt  :Smilie:  Ich freue mich drauf!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich hab mein Pensum heute mit examenonline gekreuzt. Ging auch..  :Grinnnss!:  Schont Nerven..

Einen schnen Abend euch und bis morgen!

----------


## LillithSophie

Ach,gute idee!wie kreuzt du dadann? Oder machst du nicht den amboss lernplan?ich hab keine ahnung,welche innere fragen zB tag7 sein sollen
Macht ihr eigentlich alle am naechsten tag eine"berichtigung"?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Auf dem Amboss Lernplan kann man doch sehen welches Examen man an welchem Tag kreuzt. Tag 7 ist z.b. H2007 soweit ich wei. 
http://www.medi-learn.de/humanmedizi...lan_Amboss.pdf

Ich mach nicht am nchsten Tag eine Berichtigung sondern ich kreuze dann spter ( in einer anderen Woche) das Examen einfach nochmal und dann wiederholen sich ja eh die Fragen. Mal sehen ob ich das durchhalte, aber es werden auch ab der neuen AO weniger Fragen sein pro Examen.

----------


## LillithSophie

Ah,danke fuer den link!ich dachte man koennte es nur auf amboss sehen(was im dem fall ja sinnlos waere)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

:Grinnnss!:  Gern!

----------


## tortet

@calaysa: super, danke!

Bei Tag 8 steigt er jetzt bei Frage 42 aus und macht einfach nicht weiter..... Naja, hoffentlich luft es dann Morgen wieder.

----------


## zyna

Zum Glck gehts jetzt wieder...
Der Amboss-Lernplan von mediscript ist aber nicht ganz korrekt, oder? Ich habs jetzt nur grob berflogen, aber z.B. kreuzt man laut dem 100-Tage-Plan von Amboss Innere bis zum Tag 22. Bei dem Amboss-Plan von mediscript geht das nur bis zum Tag 18, dann fngt Infektio und Hygiene schon an. Komisch...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mm, kann sein. Ich kreuze Infektio und Hygiene eh gleich schon immer mit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ah, jetzt isses mir auch aufgefallen. Hier ist der korrekte Plan (oder?)

http://www.medi-learn.de/humanmedizi...Amboss-F14.pdf

----------


## zyna

Nee, die sind irgendwie alle falsch. Bei dem stimmen die Themen nicht mit den Tagen berein. 
Das war mir ganz zu Anfang irgendwann schonmal aufgefallen, hab dann einfach Amboss mal die ersten 20 Tagen durchgeklickt und mir die Themen grob notiert.
Aber ist schon seltsam, dass die Plne alle durcheinander sind.

----------


## zyna

sorry, Doppel-post

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Das wichtigste ist, dass man am Ende alles mal durchgelernt und durchgekreuzt hat. Da isses vermutlich egal, welchen Plan man verwendet hat. 
Ich lerne einfach die Themen im Allex und kreuze dann z.b. fr Tag 7 H2007 Innere + Infektio/Hygiene

----------


## tortet

So, ich mach fr heute Schluss... dafr, dass ich erst um 17.00 Uhr gestartet bin, ging es... Morgen kommt mein "Lieblingsthema" Gerinnung, findet Ihr das auch so gruselig? Ich konnte mir diese ganzen Faktoren schon in der Vorklinik nicht merken :Nixweiss:  :peng:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, ich finde Gerinnung echt auch nicht schn. Hab ich vorgestern gemacht.... knnt ich auch direkt schon nochmal wiederholen.  :Keks: 
Ich hab jetzt auch noch 90 Fragen gekreuzt,.und gehe jetzt ins Bett :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

seeeeeehr cool! Du bist ja fleissig...

Habe heute angefangen, bisher falsch beantwortete Fragen zu kreuzen. Ich denke, ich sammle die Wochen-weise, dann ist die Gefahr des sich-selbst-besch... nicht so hoch.

----------


## monika87

Tag 6 gekreut, Karten fr Tag 7 und 8 gemacht und morgen frh kreuze ich die auch.. 56,6% Tag 6... 3 lange Flle... wobei der auf ersten Blick "leicht" erscheinenden letzten Reflux-Fall viele komische Fragen hatte...

----------


## tortet

Ergebis abhaken, morgen neues Spiel, neues Glck. Mach Dir nicht soviel Stress.

----------


## vsslauer

an alle eine kleine Frage wie viele Student Lernt ihr  pro Tag  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

> Ah, jetzt isses mir auch aufgefallen. Hier ist der korrekte Plan (oder?)
> 
> http://www.medi-learn.de/humanmedizi...Amboss-F14.pdf


Hi,
Hab mein frage und zwar kann sein das diese plan nicht richtig ist ?? Bei mir wenn ich die amboss am Tag 18 kreutze hab ich die innere frage von F/2011 aber nach diese plan hat man bei Tag 18 F/2012 stimmt das?????

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ja, das haben wir schon festgestellt, dass sich die 100-Tage Plne unterscheiden  :Grinnnss!:  Mit dem hier ist man halt dann am Ende schneller mit dem Kreuzen. Ich kreuze nicht mit dem 100 Tage Amboss Plan, der online ist, habe aber gestern mal geschaut und gesehen, dass man da ja immer nur ca 50 Fragen kreuzt pro Sitzung, was ich recht wenig finde. Und ein ganzes Examen enthlt ja ca 100 Innere Fragen inkl. Infektio. ( Infektio ist fr mich Innere  :Grinnnss!:  Daher ist man auch dann bei Tag 18 eher weiter mit dem Kreuzen, wenn man pro Tag mehr kreuzt als Amboss vorschlgt  :hmmm...: 

@vsslauer- ich lerne schon so ca 10 Stunden pro Tag; bin aber auch ein Ultra-Langsam-Lerner  :peng:

----------


## Salerno

> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ja, das haben wir schon festgestellt, dass sich die 100-Tage Plne unterscheiden  Mit dem hier ist man halt dann am Ende schneller mit dem Kreuzen. Ich kreuze nicht mit dem 100 Tage Amboss Plan, der online ist, habe aber gestern mal geschaut und gesehen, dass man da ja immer nur ca 50 Fragen kreuzt pro Sitzung, was ich recht wenig finde. Und ein ganzes Examen enthlt ja ca 100 Innere Fragen inkl. Infektio. ( Infektio ist fr mich Innere  Daher ist man auch dann bei Tag 18 eher weiter mit dem Kreuzen, wenn man pro Tag mehr kreuzt als Amboss vorschlgt 
> 
> @vsslauer- ich lerne schon so ca 10 Stunden pro Tag; bin aber auch ein Ultra-Langsam-Lerner


Danke :hmmm...:

----------


## tiw28

Geht Amboss bei euch????

----------


## Lizard

Nein!!!!!1elf

----------


## tiw28

""""
Vielen Dank fr deine Nachricht! Wir melden uns sobald wie mglich bei dir!

**Aus aktuellem Anlass am 8. Januar 2014: Wir registrieren seit heute 16 Uhr das AMBOSS nicht durchgehend erreichbar ist. Der Fehler liegt bei unserem Server-Dienstleister. Deren Techniker arbeiten daran das Problem zu beheben. Parallel arbeiten unsere Programmierer heute Nacht daran in einem 2.Rechenzentrum Ersatzserver in Betrieb zu nehmen. Wir entschuldigen uns fr die aktuelle Situation - uns ist bewusst, dass alle gerne weiterarbeiten mchten. Wir bemhen uns darum, dass es bald weitergeht!
""""

----------


## tiw28

""""
Wir wechseln aus aktuellem Anlass (Ausfallzeiten gestern und heute seit 8 Uhr schon wieder) in diesen Stunden das Rechenzentrum. Die Server sind bereits eingerichtet nur die Datenbestnde werden jetzt noch bertragen. Dabei werden die seit heute morgen 5 Uhr gemachten Kreuze wahrscheinlich nicht dauerhaft erhalten bleiben. Ihr knnt Amboss soweit verfgbar trotzdem weiter nutzen, beachtet bitte nur diese Einschrnkung fr die nchsten Morgenstunden.

--> Wir melden auch an dieser Stelle wenn die neue Infrastruktur in Betrieb ist. Voraussichtlich im Laufe des Vormittages!


""""

----------


## tortet

@vsslauer: ca. 3-4h. Ausnahmen besttigen die Regel... (z. B. gestern Hmato-Onko 6 h). Ich bin als Post-PJler aber auch verhltnismig fit in Innerer und kreuze meist schon recht gut. Wird sich in den anderen Fchern sicher noch ndern.

----------


## abi07

Oh, ganz schne Aufregung um Amboss - habe es zuletzt gestern Vormittag genutzt, auch heute brauche ich es zum Glck erst spter. Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man "mehrgleisig" fhrt...

Zum Lernplan: Ich habe mir das nicht genau angeschaut, weil ich ja sowohl meinen eigenen Lern- als auch Kreuzplan habe, aber ich habe bei Amboss gesehen, dass man zwischen einem Plan "Herbst 2013" und einem Plan "Frhjahr 2014" whlen kann. In der "Lernkarte" zum Lernplan steht drin, dass man auch von einem auf den anderen Plan wechseln kann, aber dann wohl beim Wechsel von alt auf neu ein bisschen voraus wre, weil im neuen Plan Innere mehr Tage einnimmt. Vielleicht erklrt das die Unterschiede (18 vs. 22 Tage Innere)?

Ich habe heute schon etwas wiederholt, ein viertel des Allex-Pensums (Chirurgie) gelesen und 1/8 des Kreuzpensums (Genetik) erledigt. Jetzt geht es nach einer schnen Frhstckspause wieder frisch ans Werk. Heute Mittag stehen 1:45 h Laufen an.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

hab eben auch meine Wiederholung fr heute beendet und ein wenig Pharma gemacht. jetzt geht's weiter mit Lunge.  
bin auch gespannt wann amboss wieder stabil ist. ich komme aber mit examenonline auch gut klar.

----------


## wischmopp

Mann, jetzt geht schon wieder nichts mehr bei Amboss. Ich lerne ja mittlerweile nur noch damit.
Und jedes Neuen-Plan-berlegen kostet mich wieder extra Zeit. Von der ich sowieso zu wenig hab.

Ich hoffe, die haben es jetzt bald, echt... :kotzen:

----------


## Filea

hey ihr lieben, habe nochmal eine Frage, wie macht ihr das mit dem Wiederholen? Ich lerne nach dem Allex Lernplan und bin halt noch mitten in Innere, bisher habe ich kaum wiederholt und das Gefhl, man vergisst so viel..habt ihr da irgendwie ein Konzept oder macht ihr das irgendwie mit dem Wiederholen? Wre dankbar fr Tipps!

Liebe Gre  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tiw28

Jetzt sind die lernkarten weg oder wie?!

----------


## tortet

> habt ihr da irgendwie ein Konzept oder macht ihr das irgendwie mit dem Wiederholen? Wre dankbar fr Tipps!


Theoretisch gbe es dafr ja die Top100 Lernkarten bei Amboss (wenn es denn mal luft :dumdiddeldum...: ). Ich bin aber noch nicht in der Phase, in der ich mir merke, was auf den Karten steht, sondern noch beim oberflchlichen Durchlesen.

Ich habe meine Falschfragen gesammelt und kreuze abends 50 Stck, geht ja recht schnell. Bringt mir mehr als die Leserei.
Dann habe ich mir einen Wiedervorlageordner angelegt, um Wichtiges/Interessantes regelmig wiederholen zu knnen. Der kommt ins Spiel, wenn ein Fach abgeschlossen ist (also frhestens Ende nchster Woche).

Sperriges lese ich (wirklich nur auszugsweise!) mit Basics oder Herold und dann erst einen Tag spter die Lernkarte. Dann schreibe ich mir die Lernkarten auf, die ich spter nochmal besonders hufig wiederholen will.

----------


## Salerno

Amboss luft gerade.... :Grinnnss!:  ganze Vormittag hatte ich Termine .dann muss ich keine schlechten gewissen habe  :Grinnnss!:  :Blush:

----------


## tortet

So?

XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: unerwarteter Parser-Status Adresse: jar:file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Mozilla%20Firefox/omni.ja!/chrome/toolkit/content/global/netError.xhtml Zeile Nr. 304, Spalte 68: <div id="ed_connectionFailure">&connectionFailure.longD  esc;</div>

Hm... ist das noch zu retten?

----------


## Lizard

Bei mir gehts  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Salerno

> Oh, ganz schne Aufregung um Amboss - habe es zuletzt gestern Vormittag genutzt, auch heute brauche ich es zum Glck erst spter. Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man "mehrgleisig" fhrt...
> 
> Zum Lernplan: Ich habe mir das nicht genau angeschaut, weil ich ja sowohl meinen eigenen Lern- als auch Kreuzplan habe, aber ich habe bei Amboss gesehen, dass man zwischen einem Plan "Herbst 2013" und einem Plan "Frhjahr 2014" whlen kann. In der "Lernkarte" zum Lernplan steht drin, dass man auch von einem auf den anderen Plan wechseln kann, aber dann wohl beim Wechsel von alt auf neu ein bisschen voraus wre, weil im neuen Plan Innere mehr Tage einnimmt. Vielleicht erklrt das die Unterschiede (18 vs. 22 Tage Innere)?
> 
> Ich habe heute schon etwas wiederholt, ein viertel des Allex-Pensums (Chirurgie) gelesen und 1/8 des Kreuzpensums (Genetik) erledigt. Jetzt geht es nach einer schnen Frhstckspause wieder frisch ans Werk. Heute Mittag stehen 1:45 h Laufen an.


@abi ,die haben auch mehr Tage fr pdiatrie genommen ...obwohldie gesamte Zahl die selber ist..86 Tage bis zu Wiederholung ..aber was soll's ...lerne einfach mit dem neue..2014 ( hab auch erste Tag mit 2013 angefangen dann hab ich sofort gecheckt ) :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Hm, auf dem Pad lufts, auf dem Rechner aber nicht... komme nicht auf die Login-Seite (weil angeblich Cookies deaktiviert, sind sie aber). Jemand Tipps?

----------


## Salerno

Dieser zytostatika ...eingfach Alptraum ...muss man echt knnen?jedesmal mit neue Name.. :kotzen:

----------


## Lizard

> Hm, auf dem Pad lufts, auf dem Rechner aber nicht... komme nicht auf die Login-Seite (weil angeblich Cookies deaktiviert, sind sie aber). Jemand Tipps?


Aus Facebook:
"MiamedFalls ihr noch Probleme habt, probiert bitte folgendes: Cache lschen/leeren (meist unter den Einstellungen eures Browsers zu finden) und den Browser neustarten. Luft es dann?"

----------


## abi07

@Filea: Ich mache mir beim Kreuzen Notizen (kreuze fcherweise, wobei ich aber jedes Innere-Teilgebiet auch als einzelnen Fach betrachte) und habe dann am Ende je nach Umfang des Faches und ob ich viel oder wenig wusste, einige Seiten an stichpunktmigen Notizen von wichtigen, tatschlich gefragten Dingen pro Fach. Das nehme ich als Wiederholungsgrundlage - denn Allex oder Amboss wre da viel zu viel. Wenn ich dabei dann feststelle, dass mir irgendwas berhaupt nichts sagt, kann ich ja immer noch nachlesen. Ganz abstruse Dinge (Syndrome, von denen ich noch nie was gehrt habe usw.) schreibe ich mir noch zustzlich auf Karteikarten. 

Mittagspause war toll, aber jetzt muss es weitergehen. Chirurgie ist soooo zh zu lesen, normalerweise mache ich das Lesen immer gleich morgens, aber bei Chirurgie schaffe ich nicht mehr als eine Stunde am Stck...

Ich bin gerade extrem beunruhigt: Bis 15. mssen wir fr das PJ angemeldet sein und ich habe meinen Antrag am Dienstag per Einschreiben losgeschickt. Eigentlich htte er schon gestern ankommen mssen, aber er ist bis heute immer noch nicht dort. Ich kriege die Krise.

----------


## Maja*

@Abi07: Aber wenn du es per Einschreiben geschickt hast, hast du ja einen Beweis, den du ihnen zeigen kannst, falls es wirklich nicht ankommen sollte. Und bis zum 15. ist ja noch was Zeit. Auerdem dauert das beim Lpa (jedenfalls bei uns) immer etwas, da man es an ein Postfach schickt.

Meine Besttigung zur Aufnahme des PJs ist brigens NIE bei mir angekommen, obwohl sie es per Einschreiben abgeschickt haben. Ich war dann schon eine Woche vor PJ-Beginn im Ausland und war beunruhigt, dass irgendwas schief gelaufen ist. Die meinten immer nur, das wrde schon noch ankommen, dabei hatten sie es 2 Wochen vorher abgeschickt. Ist letztendlich nie gekommen, war auch nicht schlimm. Die waren ganz nett.

Wie ist eigentlich Humangenetik? Du hast das doch schon gekreuzt, oder? Finde das sehr gruselig. Und Gyn war ok???

----------


## tortet

> Aus Facebook:
> "MiamedFalls ihr noch Probleme habt, probiert bitte folgendes: Cache lschen/leeren (meist unter den Einstellungen eures Browsers zu finden) und den Browser neustarten. Luft es dann?"


Nach Rechnerneustart ging es dann. Kriegen wir die beiden Tage eigentlich vergtet - z. B. in Form einer Verlngerung? Aus Kulanz wre das angebracht, finde ich... :Grinnnss!:  Vielleicht fragen wir alle in den nchsten Tagen mal nach :Big Grin:  - Aufruf zum Shitstorm!!!! :Friedenstaube:

----------


## tiw28

- Tag 21: innere 92,9%

Na das kann sich doch sehen lassen... Aber ob sich das bis zum Examen halten wird?!?!
Ich schliee morgen jedenfalls dann (letztendlich doch) ENDLICH Innere ab...

----------


## tiw28

> ...Kriegen wir die beiden Tage eigentlich vergtet - z. B. in Form einer Verlngerung? Aus Kulanz wre das angebracht, finde ich... Vielleicht fragen wir alle in den nchsten Tagen mal nach - Aufruf zum Shitstorm!!!!


Mein Zugang luft eh bis einen. Monat nach dem Examen... wrde dir das was bringen?

----------


## Filea

krass....davon bin ich Lichtjahre entfernt.... :Traurig:   ich versuche mich damit zu trsten, dass ich erst bei Tag 13 bin  ::-stud:

----------


## tiw28

> krass....davon bin ich Lichtjahre entfernt....  ich versuche mich damit zu trsten, dass ich erst bei Tag 13 bin


Ja mach mal  :bhh: 
Aber Innere lief bei mir von Beginn an topp... Aber ich hab schon richtig Bammel vor den andren Fchern (da ich schon von Beginn an Internist werden wollte habe ich immer nur Dinge mit Relevanz zur inneren gelernt und bei allem was nichts mit innere zu Zutun hat habe ich auf Durchzug gestellt... Mal sehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## LillithSophie

Tiw ich versuche nicht anzufangen zu heulen ;)

----------


## wischmopp

@abi07: Das kommt sicher noch rechtzeitig an, nur keine Panik!

Das ist ja immer so eine Sache mit den Einschreiben. Als wir unsere Wohnung gekndigt haben, haben wir es auch per Einschreiben verschickt. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass mein Mann das ganze nochmal ausgedruckt hat und persnlich hingebracht hat, weil es ganze 6 (!) Tage unterwegs war, da wren wir nicht mehr fristgerecht gewesen. 

Aber so knapp ist es ja bei Dir nicht, das passt bestimmt alles.

Bei uns ist morgen Anmeldeschluss, hab gestern erst die endgltige PJ-Bescheinigung weggeschickt (dafr htte ich aber sogar noch bis zum 10.2. Zeit, die normale Anmeldung haben sie ja schon). Habe sie per normalem Brief verschickt, wird schon gut gehen...

Wann erfahrt ihr eigentlich alle Eure mndlichen Termine?

Wir (glaub ich) so ca. Ende Januar, also nur die vorlufigen Termine ohne 4. Fach und Prfer und so. Zufllig jemand aus Mnchen hier, der das besttigen kann? Oder ist das ein Gercht?

----------


## Filea

wir erfahren mndlich (sowohl Termin und 4.Fach) erst am 12. Mrz...und bei uns werden auch mndliche Prfungen vor den schriftlichen sein :-/

----------


## monika87

Tiw, ich bekomme langsam akute Depression, die in chronische bergehen kann  :Smilie: )) Boah, Respekt!

----------


## tortet

@Tiw: Gratulation zum Fall der 90er Marke  :Grinnnss!: . Ich hoffe, bei mir kommt noch etwas Stabilitt in die Ergebnisse  - aber krass, wie weit Du schon bist. Ich bin erst bei Tag 9 (mit Lesen bei 8).

Ich habe jetzt erstmal einen Monat gelst.... ein halbes Jahr ist mir zulang. Aber wenn ich immer nach 30 Tagen zwei lernfreie Tage einschiebe, reichts bis zum April. Damit spare ich dann 15 Euro fr einen Zugang, den ich sowieso nicht genutzt htte.  :Meine Meinung: 

So, Lernpause. Gerinnung mache ich heute Abend nochmal etwas vertieft im Herold, die Falschfragen sind fr heute schon fertig gekreuzt. Geht es Euch auch so, dass Ihr bei manchen Themen therapieresistent immer wieder dieselben Fehler macht?  :Keks:

----------


## tiw28

.... Habe schon ein paar Tage vor den 100 angefangen um den ein oder anderen Sonntag komplett frei zu machen  :Smilie: 

So weiterhin frohes schaffen!

----------


## wischmopp

Das mit den immer gleichen Fehlern kenn ich, ja!

Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass ich dabei richtig liege und nicht das IMPP  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

> Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass ich dabei richtig liege und nicht das IMPP


 :Gefllt mir!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Rock:

----------


## LilleLotta

Hallo liebe mithexen!

Ich bin hier vor 7 jahren mal unterwegs gewesen, zu pflegepraktikumzeiten... und melde mich nach lngerem passiven mitlesen auch mal zu wort. lese hier immer beim lernen zwischendurch mal rein, motivierend und beruhigend zugleich ;)
Ich bin auch eher so ein gemischt-lerner, halte mich nicht akribisch an die reihenfolge... habe mit pharma angefangen (soll ja gut sein frh chinesich zu lernen  :hmmm...:  ,ein paar tage innere hinter mir und gnne mir heute die rechtsmedizin. da kann man einige fragen (auer den paragraphenkram  ::-oopss: ) mit wissen aus tatort beantworten - kanns zur entspannung sehr empfehlen.

Wiederholungszwang bei fehlern kenne ich nur zu gut  :Woow: 

beste gre
lotta

----------


## zyna

So, ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg zum LPA um meine ganzen Unterlagen fr die Hex-Anmeldung abzugeben. 
Per Post schicken war mir irgendwie zu heikel. Selbst wenn ich den Nachweis hab, dass es abgeschickt ist, bekomme ich die Scheine trotzdem nicht wieder wenn was verloren geht. Und dann fngt die ganze Rennerei wieder von vorne an. War mir irgendwie zu heikel. 
Und ein bisschen aufgeregt bin ich auch schon, das wird dann irgendwie so endgltig, die Anmeldung...  :Woow:

----------


## tortet

@LilleLotta: willkommen im Club! Dann werde ich mir mal den Tatort auf DVD zur Vorbereitung holen.... :Grinnnss!: 

@wischmopp: Ihr seid aber frh mit den mndlichen Terminen! Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wird mir bei dem Gedanken daran k....tzbel... Schriftliches geht ja noch, aber das Mndliche.... *grausen*grausen*grausen*
Ich glaube, wir erfahren unsere im Mrz/April oder so.

Mein zuknftiger Arbeitgeber hat schon nachgefragt, wann ich denn fertig bin  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> @LilleLotta: willkommen im Club! Dann werde ich mir mal den Tatort auf DVD zur Vorbereitung holen.....


 :Gefllt mir!:  ::-winky:  Dann oute ich mich auch mal als Tatort-Victim  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: Ach ja- heute um 20:15 Uhr auf WDR  :hmmm...:

----------


## vsslauer

Ich bin voll fertig hnge voll hinterher fang erst nchste Woche so richtig an zu Lernen muss dann aber echt gas geben hab jetzt schon so ein schlechtes gewissen

----------


## wischmopp

@tortet: Du hast schon einen zuknftigen Arbeitgeber? Cool! Wo fngst Du denn an *neugierigfrag* ?
Dein PJ-Haus?


@vsslauer: Ich glaube, es haben viele noch nicht wirklich angefangen. Wenn man hier liest, wirkt es so, als wre man hinterher, geht mir auch oft so. Aber ja nur, weil die, die noch nicht lernen, auch noch nicht hier mitschreiben. Keine Angst, das wird bestimmt!!

----------


## monika87

Boah, aber wenn ich jetzt sehe Physikum Herbst 2013 von ber 7000 Kandidaten ungefhr 1000 Misserfolge.... bei 2. Staatsexamen auch Herbst 2013 von ber 5000 Kandidaten nur 100 Misserfolge... Wahnsinn! Das sind gute Nachrichten  :Smilie:

----------


## Maja*

Ich habe nun auch Tag 21 in Amboss abgeschlossen und somit Innere kreuztechnisch beendet und das mit 91,2%!!! So gut war ich noch nie,ich glaube, F 2012 war recht einfach im Vergleich zu den anderen Examina. 
Tag 22 lasse ich brigens raus, da ich H 2012 noch zum Wiederholen am Ende nutzen mchte.

jetzt muss ich nur noch lesen, da hnge ich ein paar Tage hinterher...

----------


## LillithSophie

wow,wahnsinn!!wie schafft ihr das??

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Finds auch krass. Lauter Freaks hier!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich werde mir brigens auch die letzten 3 Examen aufheben zur Generalprobe. Wobei ich gar nicht so sicher bin ob das ntig ist, bzw. wofr.

----------


## tortet

@wischmopp: verrate ich nicht  :hmmm...: . 

Gerinnungskapitel im Herold fertig...fragt sich, was hngenbleibt.... Wnsche eine gute N8

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich hasse Psychopharmaka!  :Keks:  :kotzen:

----------


## Calaysa

> Ich hasse Psychopharmaka!


Oh ja die kann ich auch nicht leiden, ich hab's wirklich versucht sie mir zu merken aber schon nach kurzer Zeit bekomm ochse nicht mehr zusortiert  :Wand:

----------


## tiw28

> ?...
> Tag 22 lasse ich brigens raus, da ich H 2012 noch zum Wiederholen am Ende nutzen


Oh gut dass dus sagst....  Ich dachte eigentlich die letzten beiden Examina wren automatisch ausgeschlossen wenn man streng dem Amboss Plan folgt!?!? Aber scheinbar ist das ja nicht der Fall deshalb noch mal: gut das du es sagst, danke!!

----------


## Filea

Doch, die letzten 2 sind automatisch draussen, das sind ja F 2013 und H 2013, wenn man 3 aufheben will muss man zustzlich noch H2010 rauslassen...

----------


## tiw28

> Doch, die letzten 2 sind automatisch draussen, das sind ja F 2013 und H 2013, wenn man 3 aufheben will muss man zustzlich noch H2010 rauslassen...


H12 ist wohl gemeint ;)

Ansonsten hast du ja recht!!

Aber H13 gibt's noch nicht bei Amboss... Wann kam das letzte Examen denn im letzten Turnus??

----------


## melba_

ich lege jetzt auch langsam los, bin bei hmatologie und brauche ewig allein frs lesen und kreuze in innere auch gerne mal unter 50 prozent.  :Grinnnss!:  msste laut 100-tage-plan ja eigentlich auch mehrere tage an einem machen und htte trotzdem keine freien tage mehr! wenn da keine freude aufkommt...

----------


## monika87

Amboss ist extrem langsam... Und wenn ich was kreuze speichert er das nicht....  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen,
bin eben erst aufgestanden und hab jetzt schon Kopfschmerzen. Kann ja heiter werden..  :Keks:  
Aber das Wetter hier ist supersonnig, wie im Frhling.  :Grinnnss!:  

Wnsche euch einen erfolgreichen Lerntag! ::-winky:

----------


## Filea

Kann man amboss eigentlich auch ohne Internet irgendwie nutzen, also offline?

----------


## monika87

Kann mir jemand erklren wie ich den Fluss(L pro sekunde) ablesen kann? Ist das z.B so, wenn ich bei 6 Liter bin und nach rechts gehe ( wo maximal ausgeatmet wird sind dann zu diesem Zeitpunkt 9 Liter pro sekunde oder wie? irgendwie verstehe ich nicht ..  :Frown:

----------


## tortet

Puh... jetzt hab ich fr das Kapitel Tbc fast genausolang gebraucht, wie fr den Rest von Tag 9.... Gleich noch Tag 10 hinterherlesen, dann bin ich endlich wieder im Plan. Aber jetzt erstmal Pause.... :schnarch...:

----------


## monika87

Tortet genau jetzt hab ich TBc zu ende gelesen und jetzt mache ich das letzte Thema vom Tag 9 plus tag 10 genau wie du :Smilie: ))))))))) Schn !

----------


## Salerno

Dieser Antibiotika .....Horror ... :kotzen:

----------


## LillithSophie

ich werd mir nur 1 examen aufheben..will gar nicht soviele "generalproben"  :Smilie:

----------


## histohasser

hello again! schnes wochenende an alle mitleidende  :Smilie:  ich bin auch am berlegen,wieviele generalproben ich mir aufheben soll. aber ich glaub mir reichen 2. Vorm physikum hab ich kein einziges am stck gekreuzt;)

----------


## histohasser

> Dieser Antibiotika .....Horror ...


oh gott ja, da freu ich mich auch schon drauf..... eines der allerschlimmsten Themen berhaupt :kotzen:

----------


## Nilani

da gabs hier im Forum irgendwo ne Liste, auf alle Flle im Hex-Fred, aber hier gabs doch auch einen mit Lernhilfen fr Examen oder so .... sie fragen immer die gleichen Antibiotika ab, das ging sogar in mein Hirn irgendwann rein. Was gar nicht geht/ging, ist dieser Psychopharmaka-Kram .... den fragt das IMPP leider zu gern, jedes Mal ne neue Gruppe und anderes Medikament .... hat mich auch wieder wertvolle Punkte gekostet, von daher wrde ich da mehr fr tun, als fr die AB  (ist aber beides doof)

Hier der Link zum Thread: glaub, es war die AB-Listen gleich auf der 1. Seite, ansonsten lohnt sich durchstbern. Sehr toll fand ich auch das Cytostatika-Mnnchen (was vllig ausreichend war frs Stex)

----------


## linus van de meer

Nilani,
Danke fr den link  :Top: 
Mein Gedchtnis macht mir wirklich Sorgen...ich habe diese Woche wieder begonnen mit dem Lernen (nach 14 Tage Weihnachts-und Silvesterpause) und,boah, meine Gte, fast wieder alles vergessen. Richtig bel. Wieder schn mit 54% eingestiegen ,Gr Dich!, zum kotzen einfach. Auch die Gewhnung an diesen Kreutzereistil verlernt man anscheinend in 0,Nichts. Also, ich jedenfalls. Naja, jetzt hab ich mich diese Woche wieder rangekmpft.
Das Ziel ist den Hintern ber die Latte zu kriegen, alles andere ist Zubrot. Das muss doch schaffbar sein  :Slap:

----------


## zyna

Danke Nilani fr den Tipp!
Wo findet sich denn das Zytostatika-Mnnchen? Hab mir schon eine Menge angeschaut, aber das war bisher noch nicht dabei

----------


## Salerno

Nach dem das ich wieder so eine schlechte kreutz ergebniss hate (dunkel rot) mach ich mir schne relaxe Abend ..zum wohl  :Party:  :Party:  :Beamen:  hoffentlich werde ich nicht  bis zum Schluss Alkoholikerin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, eben Tag 9 gekreuzt. Wie fandet ihr den??

----------


## Nilani

hat ne Weile gedauert, aber ich habs gefunden  :Grinnnss!: 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_GykIMGc-s-...mo-tox-man.jpg

----------


## tortet

Hilfe... also diese Pleuramesotheliomfragen hatten es ganz schn in  sich... Trotzdem werden die Ergebnisse konstanter und zuverlssiger -  wenn ich bei der Prozentzahl bleibe, bin ich zufrieden  :hmmm...: . 
Einen schnen Abend Euch allen!

@nilani: das Ding ist ja wohl der Oberhammer! Vielen Dank dafr. Habs mir ausgedruckt und an die Wand gepinnt...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

@missverstndnis: Tag 9 fand ich ganz fair eigentlich.... aber ich habe eh meine Lieblingsthemen - Lunge, Endokrinologie und vor allem Rheumatologie  :Love: .

----------


## zyna

Danke Nilani!  :Knuddel:  Das Mnnchen ist wirklich cool!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@tortet- ja, fand es auch sehr gut machbar.. obwohl es eigentlich nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsthemengebiete waren... aber, wenn Innere bei uns auch so wird, dann freu ich mich..  :Love:

----------


## tortet

> wenn Innere bei uns auch so wird, dann freu ich mich..


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Dann lass uns mal die Daumen drcken.... Ich hoffe, nur, dass Tbc nicht drankommt - konnte mir von dem Kram heut kaum was merken

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mmm, TBC fnd ich auch nicht soo schlecht.. Infektio mag ich insgesamt  :hmmm...:  Wobei TBC insofern ein "gefhrliches Thema" ist, weil man irgendwie denkt "Das kann ich eh,... kam schon 100 mal berall dran.." und dann berfliegt man es nur und kann doch die Hlfte nicht..  :dagegen:

----------


## tiw28

> hat ne Weile gedauert, aber ich habs gefunden 
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_GykIMGc-s-...mo-tox-man.jpg



 :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Ava83

Das Mnnchen ist ja super  :Gefllt mir!: 

So, gehre heute auch zu den Nacht-Lernen. Sitze im Nachtdienst und wenn nachher alle schlafen, kann ich hoffentlich ganz in Ruhe die Endokrinologie endlich hinter mir lassen  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Oh, wo machst du denn Nachtdienst und wie oft??

----------


## Ava83

Ich arbeite als Nachtwache in der Kinder- und Jugendpsychiatrie. Im Moment mache ich so 4-5 Nchte im Monat. Whrend des PJ war es natrlich weniger und vorher im Studium mal mehr mal weniger

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ah, cool.  Da war ich auch ein paar Nchte eingesetzt. Ich bin aber hauptschlich auf der Palliativstation.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@miss-verstndnis: ich weiss nicht, diese ganzen Eigennamen (Cord-Faktor, Assmann-Frhinfiltrat, Landouzy-Sepsis....  :was ist das...?: )  sind mir irgendwie zuviel, dazu noch die verschiedenen  Manifestationsformen.... kannst Du mir einen Buchtipp geben? (ausser  Allex... :hmmm...: )

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Also ich hab das schon in mehreren Bchern gelesen. Herold ist halt wie immer mega-ausfhrlich. Ich fand es ganz gut und recht knapp zusammengefasst im Intensivkurs Pdiatrie. Hoffe mal das reicht. Bisher ist mir noch keine TBC-Frage begegnet, bei der so spezielle Sachen gefragt werden.. aber vielleicht kommt das nocht  ::-oopss: 

Finde brigens merkwrdig, dass das IMPP so intensiv und mit groer Vorliebe auf Thypus herumreitet. Beinahe tglich hab ich eine Frage dazu gehabt bisher...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ava83

Oh cool auf Palliativ habe ich ein bisserl im PJ gearbeitet. Ist aber ganz bestimmt viel arbeitsintensiver nachts als hier bei mir.

Wenn hier alle im Bett sind ( was in 45 Minuten soweit ist ) dann habe ich hier die ganze Nacht eigentlich recht wenig zu tun.

----------


## abi07

Ahhh, was fr ein cooler Tag: lange geschlafen, 1 h Chirurgie im Allex gelesen, Orgakram gemacht (PJ-Anmeldung ist angekommen!, Betriebsarzttermin usw.), 1 h Lauftraining, Mittagessen, Nachhilfe gegeben, 1,5 h Schwimmtraining, Feierabend.  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 

@Nilani: Danke nochmal fr die Links - ich hatte die ja alle schon abgespeichert, als ich immer bei euch mitgelesen habe, aber wenn ich gewusst htte, dass ein Ex-Hex-Engel regelmig seine Tipps hier verbreiten wrde... :Grinnnss!:   :Love: 

EDIT: Habe mir gerade einen Spa gemacht und den Trainingsplan fr die Examenswoche angeschaut: 

Di, 08.04.2014: 1:20 h Laufen + 1:30 h Rad
Mi, 09.04.2014: 3:00 h Rad + 1:00 Laufen als Koppellauf
Do, 10.04.2014: 1:30 h Schwimmen + 45 min Krafttraining

Hmm, ich sehe schon, da muss ich EVENTUELL etwas umorganisieren... :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Oh, abi, gut dass dus sagst- einen Termin beim Betriebsarzt brauch ich auch noch. Reicht das eigentlich auch Anfang Mai?

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Keine Ahnung, wollte ich auch zuerst drum bitten, weil ich ja 300 km entfernt wohne und so ein ganzer Lerntag flten geht, aber ich habe jetzt einen Termin Anfang Februar bekommen und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Im Mai mache ich ein Radtrainingslager, da kann ich mir keinen Ausfalltag leisten. Da lass ich doch lieber einen Lerntag sausen... :bhh: 
Sind nun allerdings schon zwei Mittwochslerntage in zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Wochen, weil ich ja auch zu der blden Rntgenbelehrung muss.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Aber deswegen ist ja auch nicht  gleich an ganzer Lerntag weg oder?

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich starte jetzt und wnsche euch einen erfolgreichen Tag! Hoffe ich kann heute endlich Atmung abschlieen!

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## monika87

" PJ anmeldung ist gekommen?" Meinst du von der Uni oder was... ?  :Smilie:

----------


## monika87

Ich wnsche euch auch einen erfolgvollen Tag. Heute mache ich Tag 11 und 12 ( sind Themen, die ich schon fr Innere Klausur die ich nchsten Monat schreibe gelernt und hab gesehen sind jewels weniger als 50 Fragen. Das schaffe ich locker( hoffe ich)... Und ich muss wieder was fr Innere Klsusur heute lernen- alle Hormone und Schilddrse..  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

So, ich fange heute spter an... musste mal was anderes sehen als immer nur den Schreibtisch -  Wochenendeinkufe knnen sehr entspannend sein. :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 
Das Ziel ist, auf jeden Fall morgen einen lernfreien Tag zu haben. Entweder ich schaffe heut Tag 12 zustzlich, wenn nicht, ists aber auch nicht so tragisch. Und morgen dann einfach mal nix tun. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Maja*

So, ich fange auch jetzt erst an. Habe gar keine Lust heute. Ich glaube, der 1. Tiefpunkt kommt bald. Dafr habe ich ja schon etwas frher angefangen, damit ich bald nochmal den Urlaub genieen kann. Und morgen werde ich auch kein Buch aufschlagen. Darauf freue ich mich. Hatte Langeweile und habe mal gezhlt. Noch 87 Tage bis zum Examen.... Irgendwie geht das alles recht schnell :Woow: 

Viel Erfolg euch noch! Ich vergnge mich nun mit den Neoplasien - nervt mich total, dass das im Allex ein eigenes Kapitel ist

----------


## monika87

Ich hab Amboss Band 1 und 2 am Mittwoch bestellt und es ist immernoch nich gekommen....  :Frown:

----------


## zyna

Ich kann mich heute auch irgendwie so gar nicht wirklich motivieren, obwohl die Kreuzergebnisse jetzt wirklich merklich nach oben gehen... 
Hab jetzt fr eine Lernkarte bestimmt 2 Stunden gebraucht, aber nur, weil ich zwischendurch immer gesurft habe.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Viel Erfolg euch noch! Ich vergnge mich nun mit den Neoplasien - nervt mich total, dass das im Allex ein eigenes Kapitel ist


Ich lerne die Neoplasien zu den entsprechenden Kapiteln gleich mit.  :peng:

----------


## abi07

> " PJ anmeldung ist gekommen?" Meinst du von der Uni oder was... ?


Ich hatte die Anmeldung per Einschreiben ans Dekanat geschickt, weil bald Meldeschluss ist und war ein bisschen besorgt, weil es ewig nicht ankam. Jetzt habe ich aber mit denen telefoniert und sie haben die Unterlagen jetzt.  :Grinnnss!: 

@Miss: Naja, an dem Tag mit dem Betriebsarzttermin muss ich um 8.45 Uhr zu Hause los, abends wird es je nach Wartezeit und Untersuchungsdauer beim Betriebsarzt wohl zwischen 20.00 und 21.00 Uhr bis ich wieder zu Hause bin. Da geht dann auch nicht mehr viel, denke ich... :Nixweiss: 

Heute ist ein ganz besch*** Tag. Habe ein Probeexamen gekreuzt und bin jetzt so was vom down...2% schlechter als in dem Probeexamen, dass ich VOR dem Lernbeginn im Herbst gekreuzt habe. Die vielen Lernwochen htte ich mir sparen knnen...und es war auch kein Examen, das besonders schlecht ausgefallen ist, im Gegenteil. Vor allem Innere, eigentlich mein Lieblingsfach, fr das ich mir beim Lernen wirklich lange Zeit genommen habe, liegt nun bei 58%, wo ich es doch schon komplett durchgelernt habe und gerade mit dem Wiederholen angefangen habe. Das finde ich niederschmetternd.  :Traurig:

----------


## Salerno

> Ich hatte die Anmeldung per Einschreiben ans Dekanat geschickt, weil bald Meldeschluss ist und war ein bisschen besorgt, weil es ewig nicht ankam. Jetzt habe ich aber mit denen telefoniert und sie haben die Unterlagen jetzt. 
> 
> @Miss: Naja, an dem Tag mit dem Betriebsarzttermin muss ich um 8.45 Uhr zu Hause los, abends wird es je nach Wartezeit und Untersuchungsdauer beim Betriebsarzt wohl zwischen 20.00 und 21.00 Uhr bis ich wieder zu Hause bin. Da geht dann auch nicht mehr viel, denke ich...
> 
> Heute ist ein ganz besch*** Tag. Habe ein Probeexamen gekreuzt und bin jetzt so was vom down...2% schlechter als in dem Probeexamen, dass ich VOR dem Lernbeginn im Herbst gekreuzt habe. Die vielen Lernwochen htte ich mir sparen knnen...und es war auch kein Examen, das besonders schlecht ausgefallen ist, im Gegenteil. Vor allem Innere, eigentlich mein Lieblingsfach, fr das ich mir beim Lernen wirklich lange Zeit genommen habe, liegt nun bei 58%, wo ich es doch schon komplett durchgelernt habe und gerade mit dem Wiederholen angefangen habe. Das finde ich niederschmetternd.


Genauso ging mir gestern...ich hate 2 Prozent schlechter als ich vorher schon gemacht hatte.(..bezogen auf innere nur)...deswegen ging mir genauso schlecht ..irgendwie denke ich was diese Wiederholung bringen soll ...hab noch 3 Probe ...mal schauen wie bei denen abluft .. :Hh?:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Salerno

Bis jetzt ist 65 Prozent mal gucken...

----------


## tortet

> Das finde ich niederschmetternd.


 :Troest:  Also daraus aber bitte jetzt keinen falschen Schlsse ziehen... Woran, meinst Du, kann es denn gelegen haben? Manches ist ja auch einfach Konzentrationssache - bei den Fllen kann man auch Glck oder Pech haben  :Nixweiss: 

Draussen ist Photoalarm.... genialer Sonnenuntergang, ich glaube, ich schnapp mir grad Turnschuhe und Taschenlampe und dann ab in den Wald...

----------


## vsslauer

So alle Prfungen vorbei jetzt geht es ab Morgen ausgeschlafen weiter mit Lernplan und mit euch coolen Leuten aus dem forum hab euch vermisst alle  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## flk52

melde mich auch mal wieder... ;) stecke noch im endspurt des semesters... kreuze aber schon fleiig..  :Smilie:  und momentan nur das, wobei ich auch sehr lange brauche, da ich mir die antworten immer genau unter die lupe nehme... 

nun berlege ich sogar, nur zu kreuzen... und bei den unsicheren krankheitsbildern die lernkarten bei der jeweiligen frage durchzulesen... zieht das sonst noch jemand so durch??  :Smilie:  

muss aber zugeben, dass ich auch ein schwacher leser bin...  :Smilie:  ich knnte wegschnarchen... selbst bei den lernkarten..  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

Gratuliere Vsslauer! Dann bist Du jetzt scheinfrei?

----------


## tiw28

Gibt es irgendwo die fragenverteilung der letzten Examen?

----------


## tortet

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung, ob man sich jetzt zum Sommersemester nochmal rckmelden muss? ::-oopss:   (doofe Frage, oder?)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- oh , das tut mir total leid. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das ein bldes Gefhl ist. Aber ich denke das geht fast jedem von uns im Laufe der Vorbereitung mal so. Also Kopf hoch!  :Knuddel:

----------


## tiw28

> Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung, ob man sich jetzt zum Sommersemester nochmal rckmelden muss?  (doofe Frage, oder?)


Ja denke schon... kannst den Beitrag nach offiziellem Abschluss aber zurckfordern....

----------


## Maja*

Man kann es sich (bei uns zumindest) aussuchen, wenn man es aber nicht macht, hat man keine Fahrkarte - und das wre mehr als Scheie...

----------


## monika87

So,heute Tag 11 und Tag 12 absolviert, wobei Tag 11 mit 52 % und Tag 12 mit 73%( erste examen, dass ich bestehe und wie  :Smilie: ))) Ich hoffe wenn ich Rheuma und Niere hinter mir habe, wird dann alles besser... bis jetzt waren immer sehr viele Nieren und Rheumafragen, wo ich im prinzip nicht so gut bin... weil ich es seit lange nicht mehr hatte... aber ich bin mal froh, dass bei mir endlich grn leuchtet!  :Smilie: )))) yupieeee  ::-angel:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## vsslauer

super Monika es geht voran  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## monika87

Tortet, und morgen machen wir Tag 13 + 14, weil die Themen nicht so schwer sind und wieder jewels um die 50 Fragen sind!  :Smilie:

----------


## vsslauer

Monika und Torte ich bin auch dabei Morgen  :Grinnnss!:  mit den 2 Tagen yuhu

----------


## monika87

> Monika und Torte ich bin auch dabei Morgen  mit den 2 Tagen yuhu


You wellcome!  :Kuss:  Ich muss ja bis ich kann 2 Tage fr 1 machen... weil ich 10 Tage im Anfang Februar vor meine Innere Klausur nur damit mich beschftigen will, weil ich unbedingt bestehen muss... Jetzt mache ich die Vorlesungen nebenbei morgens....

----------


## tortet

@moni: Du wirst sehen, dass die Prozentzahlen jetzt immer besser werden. Willkommen im Grnen!

So, ich habe Tag 12 nicht mehr geschafft...kein Nerv heute auf CEDs  :Top:  Morgen ist lernfrei und ich werde was Schnes unternehmen. Bis Montag dann!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Args! Diese Rechtsmedizin-Fragen nerven mit ihren ewiglangen Texten... :Keks:  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## vsslauer

Monika so ging es mir auch hab die letzte Woche auch komplett nichts machen knnen wegen den Klausuren was mich echt voll genervt aber nach dem Prfungen kann man voll durchstarten

----------


## LillithSophie

super monika!!  :Smilie:  ich mach morgen tag 12,grad sehr ausfhrlich&detailliert das wimmelbuch  :Smilie:

----------


## Lizard

> Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung, ob man sich jetzt zum Sommersemester nochmal rckmelden muss?  (doofe Frage, oder?)


Unser Dekanat sagte, dass man so lange immatrikuliert sein muss bis man die Einladung vom LPA frs Stex hat.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Irgendwie fllt mir auf, dass die Anzeige, wenn man sich bei Amboss ausloggt " Auf wiedersehen, du hast soundsoviel gekreuzt", nie richtig ist. Eben habe ich nur kurz was nachgesehen bei Amboss ohne zu kreuzen, dann stand da dass ich 56 Fragen gekreuzt und 2 Lernkarten gelesen habe.. :Grinnnss!:  ::-oopss:  Komisch!

Wnsche allen, die heute auch was tun, einen guten Lerntag! Ich starte jetzt mit etwas Versptung!

----------


## abi07

Danke fr euren Zuspruch - ich muss es noch genau durchschauen, aber der Hauptfaktor war wirklich Innere und auch Pdiatrie. Zwei Fcher, die ich sehr ausfhrlich gelernt hatte. In Ortho und anderen Spen, die ich noch gar nicht gelernt habe, sind die Prozente hher...total paradox. In Innere und Pd waren sie es VOR dem Lernen auch. Vielleicht sollte ich es lassen und das Examen einfach ohne Lernen machen... :Keks: 

@Miss: Das bei Amboss bezieht sich auf den ganzen Tag - hast du vielleicht heute Morgen oder gestern nach Mitternacht noch was gekreuzt?

@tortet: Wnsche dir einen schnen freien Tag!

Bei mir wird heute auch nicht mehr viel mit Lernen sein: Gleich breche ich zu einem 2-stndigen Lauf auf, nachmittags/abends geht es dann noch 3 Stunden auf's Rad. Da bin ich wenigstens ausgelastet... :bhh:

----------


## Salerno

Hi,

Ist der amboss bei euch auch so langsam.?? Dauert ewig hier .. :grrrr....:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ah,jetzt verstehe ich das mit amboss! hab heute Nacht noch f2006 fertig gekreuzt! das letzte ganze Examen nach alter ao zum Glck. ber 500 Fragen sind schon recht viel finde ich!

----------


## Filea

> @abi- ah,jetzt verstehe ich das mit amboss! hab heute Nacht noch f2006 fertig gekreuzt! das letzte ganze Examen nach alter ao zum Glck. ber 500 Fragen sind schon recht viel finde ich!


kreuzt ihr gar nicht nach dem Amboss-Plan? Also whrend man Innere lernt eben die Innere-Examensfragen etc.? habe den Eindruck hier machen einige bereits komplette Examen?

----------


## tiw28

> Hi,
> 
> Ist der amboss bei euch auch so langsam.?? Dauert ewig hier ..


N, den ganzen Tag problemlos

----------


## tiw28

> kreuzt ihr gar nicht nach dem Amboss-Plan? Also whrend man Innere lernt eben die Innere-Examensfragen etc.? habe den Eindruck hier machen einige bereits komplette Examen?


Ich glaube die sind so fleiig, dass sie das zustzlich tun ;)

----------


## Salerno

> N, den ganzen Tag problemlos


Danke ,dann liegt an Internet hier.(bib)..dein Ticker gefllt  mir.(die Schlange )ohne Kalender ..bekommt man kein Panik  :bhh:

----------


## Filea

> Ich glaube die sind so fleiig, dass sie das zustzlich tun ;)



ach herrjeh... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## tortet

Nur als Wiederholung  :Stick Out Tongue:  Gibt eben Leute, die lernen schlechter und mssen mehr ben als andere (mich definitiv eingeschlossen)... Was bringt es bitte, wenn man ein Thema liest und es dann gleich darauf kreuzt und sich einen auf das tolle Ergebnis r...lt???? :Woow:

----------


## zyna

Oh Gott, ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz durch, aber heute ist bei mir das Horror-Examen dran. Nur Flle die ich nicht mag/ noch nicht gerlernt hab... Niere, Cushing... Ich glaub ich hab fast alle Fragen in den Fllen falsch  :Traurig:

----------


## appendix_vermiformis

ich habe heut auch Niere!!! :Kaffee:   :keule:  :keule:  :keule:  :keule:  Debr-de-Toni-Fanconi-Syndrom :keule:  :keule:  :keule:  :keule:  :keule:  :keule:

----------


## Salerno

> Nur als Wiederholung  Gibt eben Leute, die lernen schlechter und mssen mehr ben als andere (mich definitiv eingeschlossen)... Was bringt es bitte, wenn man ein Thema liest und es dann gleich darauf kreuzt und sich einen auf das tolle Ergebnis r...lt????


Das ist eher Konzentration Problem...wenn ich mich richtig konzentrie habe gute Leistung aber das hlt nur kurz :Blush:

----------


## Lizard

> Debr-de-Toni-Fanconi-Syndrom


Haha ja, das habe ich heute auch gelesen, gelacht und den ganzen Schmu berflogen  :Big Grin:

----------


## zyna

Wie demotivierend... Bin heute am Tiefpunkt des Kreuzenz (51%) angekommen, obwohl die letzten Tage immer locker ber 70% lagen. Manchmal ist es aber auch verhext, ich knnte schwren, dass ich bei allen Fragen, wo ich zwischen zwei ANtworten geschwankt habe, zielsicher immer die falsche gewhlt habe.

----------


## Lizard

Selektive Wahrnehmung ;)

----------


## tiw28

Bei mir umgekehrt.... Ich hab heute bei 50:50 immer(!) das richtig gewhlt... Nur leider kann ich mir darauf nix einbilden :\

----------


## tortet

> Das ist eher Konzentration Problem...wenn ich mich richtig konzentrie habe gute Leistung aber das hlt nur kurz


DAS kommt auch noch dazu... 

So, wegen Nebels und ungemtlichen Wetters heute doch Tag 12 gemacht. Morgen gibts nach Tag 13 zur Belohnung ne Runde Fensterputzen....

----------


## wischmopp

> Morgen gibts nach Tag 13 zur Belohnung ne Runde Fensterputzen....


DAS nenn ich mal echte Selbstmotivation ! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Nicht wahr?  :bhh:  Ich tanz schon vor lauter Vorfreude....yippieh!

Aber irgendwie hat Hausarbeit auch was entspannendes - man luft auf Autopilot und kann auch noch sagen, man htte in der Lernpause was sinnvolles gemacht...

edit: sry, ich wollte auch gern so einen Ticker haben...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

> DAS nenn ich mal echte Selbstmotivation !


Hihi ..dein Ticker ist mit eine Schnecke ...das beruhigt ..mein Tempo  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## monika87

Also Tag 13 und Tag 14 absolviet... Super mde aber endlich happy, Tag 13     (65,9%), tag 14 (66,7%)... Jetzt kurze Pause und dann muss ich Innere Vorlesungen machen  :Frown:  Grade hab ich das Gefhl  die Welt ist nur Online und nur bei Amboss... Mir passiert nix seit Silvester  :Smilie:  Gott sei Dank hat sich mein Freund fr Weihnachten Playstation 4 gekauft und am Wochenende oder abends nachdem er von der Arbeit kommt, spielt er die ganze Zeit mit Kopfhhrer  :Smilie: )) Das finde ich gut, ich brauch auch meine Ruhe die paar Monate :P

----------


## LillithSophie

manno ich will endlich mal einen innere tag ber 60 kommen,es frustriert mich so.immer zwischen 52 und 57,neeerv!!!!!
wie oft nehmt ihr eigentlich die hilfe-kommentare?

----------


## LillithSophie

@abi07: lernst du auch manchmal beim sport?hat meine freundin gemacht,sie meinte,es ging sogar besser als am schreibtisch..

----------


## flk52

> melde mich auch mal wieder... ;) stecke noch im endspurt des semesters... kreuze aber schon fleiig..  und momentan nur das, wobei ich auch sehr lange brauche, da ich mir die antworten immer genau unter die lupe nehme... 
> 
> nun berlege ich sogar, nur zu kreuzen... und bei den unsicheren krankheitsbildern die lernkarten bei der jeweiligen frage durchzulesen... zieht das sonst noch jemand so durch??  
> 
> muss aber zugeben, dass ich auch ein schwacher leser bin...  ich knnte wegschnarchen... selbst bei den lernkarten..


mag mir keiner antworten?  :Frown:  monika, schaffst du die lernkarten auch, wenn du zwei tage kreuzt? ich verzweifel ein bichen.. ich komm irgendwie nur zum kreuzen.. macht aber auch mehr spa..  :Smilie:

----------


## LillithSophie

"nun berlege ich sogar, nur zu kreuzen... und bei den unsicheren krankheitsbildern die lernkarten bei der jeweiligen frage durchzulesen... "

genauso mach ichs auch ..sonst wrde ich nie fertig!!

----------


## flk52

litithsophie, liest du sonst auch nichts? also weder allex noch mediscript?

----------


## tortet

Je nachdem.... mittlerweile zwinge ich mich doch, zuerst die Lernkarten des Tages durchzuarbeiten, ggf. mit Herold/Basics. Zu Beginn habe ich nur gekreuzt. 

Der Erfolg ist allerdings recht mau... halte mich seit Tag 1 ungefhr auf demselben Niveau. Also muss ich wohl doch mehr lesen.... :dagegen: 

Achso: und die Hilfekommentare lese ich garnicht mehr. Meist ist die Hilfe weniger wert, als pauschal durch die Hilfe Prozente abgezogen zu kriegen...

----------


## LillithSophie

nee,ich lese gar nichts.ich hab zwar mediscript star hier rumliegen,aber das lenkt mich dann nur ab.ich wrde aber lesen,wenn ich genug zeit htte.

----------


## flk52

puh, danke... vielleicht werde ich ja noch flotter mit dem kreuzen und habe dann zeit zum nachlesen.. ;) 

die oberarztkommentare nutze ich auch nicht mehr im voraus... da werden mir auch zu viele punkte abgezogen.. ;)

----------


## tiw28

> nee,ich lese gar nichts.ich hab zwar mediscript star hier rumliegen,aber das lenkt mich dann nur ab.ich wrde aber lesen,wenn ich genug zeit htte.





> und momentan nur das, wobei ich auch sehr lange brauche, da ich mir die antworten immer genau unter die lupe nehme... 
> 
> nun berlege ich sogar, nur zu kreuzen...


!?!?!
ich wei gar nicht was ihr habt.... ich lese vormittags max. 2-2,5h die vorgesehenen Lernkarten (von Amboss) und kreuze dann die 50-80 Fragen des tags... und dann ist gerade mal mittag..... 
--> groe(!!) Pause und dann nochmal wiederholen oder vertiefen

so laufen bisher meine 24 Tage....

Gru.
D

----------


## tortet

Da halte ich mich jetzt mal raus... habe aber eine Theorie dazu.

----------


## flk52

> !?!?!
> ich wei gar nicht was ihr habt.... ich lese vormittags max. 2-2,5h die vorgesehenen Lernkarten (von Amboss) und kreuze dann die 50-80 Fragen des tags... und dann ist gerade mal mittag..... 
> --> groe(!!) Pause und dann nochmal wiederholen oder vertiefen
> 
> so laufen bisher meine 24 Tage....
> 
> Gru.
> D


ja, mensch... ich wei auch nicht, warum ich so langsam bin... mich stressen aber auch noch die letzten scheine... hab vormittags noch kurse bis ende januar... das ist eventuell ein grund... vielleicht sollte ich die lernkarten einfach flotter lesen.. ;)

lass uns deine theorie mal wissen, tortet... vielleicht hilft sie mir effizienter zu werden..  :Smilie:  .. das wr nice.  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Also bei mir wrde nichts hngen bleiben, wenn ich den Stoff des ganzen Tages in 2 Stunden durchbrettern wrde. Ich brauche ewig zum lernen und verinnerlichen.. Kreuzen geht dann meist schneller. 
Aber muss ja auch Genies geben, die das alles superschnell durchziehen  :hmmm...: 

OT- der Polizeiruf war ja gerade krass. Hat den jemand von euch geschaut?  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## tiw28

> Aber muss ja auch Genies geben, die das alles superschnell durchziehen


ganz sicher nicht ;)

aber die die kreuzergebinsse reichen bisher aus...

----------


## tortet

Es hat keine praktische Konsequenz... daher also  :Nixweiss:

----------


## LillithSophie

ich kann nur hchstens 3 std insgesamt am tag lernen,deshalb

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Macht euch nicht verrckt, Leute  :Grinnnss!:  Jeder lernt anders. Ich hab fr die Klausuren schon immer ewig gelernt und mache das jetzt  nicht anders...  :hmmm...:  Ist altbewhrt, auch wenns mich manchmal nervt, dass ich nicht fertig werde mit dem Zeug.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

tortet, dein Ticker mit den 2 Monaten vorne dran macht mich gerade nervs... ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

Das ist noch sooooooolaaaaange hin... Ohne das Ding kriege ich meinen Hintern nicht ans Lernen :grrrr....:

----------


## wischmopp

Guten Morgen!

Ich brach den Ticker auch, um es mir stndig vor Augen zu fhren :-/

Aber eigentlich ist es wirklich noch ziemlich lang hin. Da brauchen wir uns noch nicht verrckt zu machen. Also theoretisch  :Grinnnss!: 

Lernt schn, Ihr alle!

Edit: Ich frag mich nur, wieso Tortet noch 2 Monate, 3 Wochen und 5 Tage hat und ich noch 2 MOnate, 3 Wochen und 6 Tage??? Wir schreiben doch ab dem 8.4., oder??? *grbelgrbel*

----------


## LilleLotta

Ich wnsche Euch allen trotz grauem Wetter einen schnen produktiven Tag, an dem viel von dem Gelesenen hngenbleibt (das wnsche ich mir selbst natrlich auch... im Moment noch:  :schnarch...:  )
Sich nicht verrckt zu machen und nicht unter Druck zu setzen (auch wenn andere schneller lesen, mehr Zeit haben...) ist meiner Meinung nach das Wichtigste (in theory ;). Man schafft das, was man unter seinen Umstnden schafft - darber sich freuen. Was man nicht schafft, noch nicht kann, wird _immer_ mehr sein. Damit man sich nicht so viele Gedanken machen muss, was als nchstes kommt - dafr ist es schn den Plan zu haben.
Letzten Endes geht es doch auch darum, die Zeit ber die Nerven zu behalten - und drum herum noch "ein paar" ;) Fakten  :Meine Meinung: 
Vielleicht knnen wir dazu auch mal sammeln, was hilft euch, Nerven und Motivation zu behalten?
Bei mir sind das auf jeden Fall die Klassiker Schlaf, gutes Essen, Bewegung ... und mein freier Sonntag, den ich bewusst nichts mache. Da freu ich mich die ganze Woche drauf.
Leider ist heute Montag ;)

Liebe Gre an Euch da drauen, bei mir ist heute Tag 7 von der Inneren dran.

Lotta

@ Miss-Verstaendnis (glaube ich): die Texte von Rechtsmedizin haben mich auch wahnsinnig gemacht, habe da z.T. den OA-Kommentar genutzt, nur um nicht alles lesen zu mssen. Da tanzen einem ja die Worte vor den Augen...

----------


## Salerno

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich brach den Ticker auch, um es mir stndig vor Augen zu fhren :-/
> 
> Aber eigentlich ist es wirklich noch ziemlich lang hin. Da brauchen wir uns noch nicht verrckt zu machen. Also theoretisch 
> 
> Lernt schn, Ihr alle!
> 
> Edit: Ich frag mich nur, wieso Tortet noch 2 Monate, 3 Wochen und 5 Tage hat und ich noch 2 MOnate, 3 Wochen und 6 Tage??? Wir schreiben doch ab dem 8.4., oder??? *grbelgrbel*


Nein die Hlfte schreibt am 9 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Blauchlicht:

----------


## Ava83

Guten Morgen  :Kaffee: 

also ich wei ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich fand meinen gestrigen lernfreien Tag so schn und entspannt.Ich habe aber auch gar nicht ans lernen gedacht. Herrlich
Jetzt sitze ich schon hochmotiviert und gut erholt seit 1 Stunde in der Bib  :Smilie: 
Habt alle einen erfolgreichen Tag

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen  :Grinnnss!: 
Also ich komme seit ein paar Tagen nicht aus dem Bett...   :Keks:  Keine Ahnung woran das liegt.

Naja, jetzt gehts jedenfalls los!

Euch auch einen guten Tag!

----------


## tortet

@: Lillelotta: dem stimme ich voll zu! 

Was beim Lernen hilft? Ab und zu mal eine Luftvernderung, Sport, gengend Pausen und vor allem SICH NICHT VERRCKT MACHEN LASSEN! Und meine Katze, die jetzt gerade wieder vor mir auf dem Schreibtisch sitzt  :hmmm...: 

k. a., warum mein Ticker anders tickt  :hmmm...: .... Habe einfach Datum und Zeitzone eingegeben und nicht weiter darber nachgedacht. Ich finde das Bild so passend... Lat ihn mir doch bitte noch eine Weile  :Blush: 

@MissVerstndnis: mein Tag-und-Nacht-Rythmus hat sich mittlerweile auch total umgedreht... Ist anscheinend normal :was ist das...?:  :Hh?:

----------


## Salerno

Innere fragen sind zum Teil zum :kotzen:  und langweilig .. Gut das ich chirugie spter mache.. :Blush:

----------


## Maja*

Guten Morgen! :Smilie: 
Gestern der lernfreie Gammel- und Katertag war super, das brauche ich eindeutig hufiger. 
Heute bin ich wieder frisch motiviert und begebe mich nun an die letzten eiten der Neoplasien, um Innere endlich abschlieen zu knnen. Danach gehts weiter mit Infektio und Hygiene.
Das ist schrecklich, oder? Hat das scho jemand gemacht?

Wichtige Fakten (v.a. der Lymphome und Dinge, die ich mir noch nie merken konnte) schreibe ich in Karteikarten in Anki.Habe das im alten Forum bei jemandem gelesen und mal ausprobiert. Ist super, so kann ich das alles immer mal wieder wiederholen. Brauche dann zum Lesen zwar geringfgig lnger, aber luft bisher ganz gut.

Einen erfolgreichen Lerntag an alle :Smilie:

----------


## LilleLotta

Danke Maja, fr diesen wunderbaren Tip... da kann man ja auch von Amboss direkt mit copy/paste sich Karteikarten basteln zu den Sachen, die einfach gar nicht ins Hirn wollen  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## wischmopp

Ich bin grade am 2. Tag von Hygiene und finde es ganz schrecklich!

Wobei ich gar nicht so schlecht kreuze, wie befrchtet...

Bin trotzdem froh, wenn es vorbei ist. Und Flle sind ab heute auch wieder dabei, der 1. Tag war Fall-frei...

----------


## Maja*

Liest du dazu dann das Infektio-Kapitel im Allex? Hygiene und Infektio sind ja als Fragen irgendwie zusammen, oder? Und Hygiene wollte ich gar nicht lesen, habe Band C sowieso nicht hier. Lese evtl. Karten bei Amboss und versuche ansonsten, es so zu kreuzen.

Liest eigentlich jemand irgendwas im Band C? Sowas wie diese Leitsymptome? Habe dieses Buch noch keinmal aufgeschlagen...

----------


## wischmopp

Ich lese mittlerweile gar nichts mehr im Allex.

Versuche aber, die vorgesehenen Infektio-Lernkarten pro Tag zu lesen.

----------


## LillithSophie

mann,tag 12 war bis jetzt bei mir der allerschlechteste,es nervt!!!!ich muss doch mehr lernen,dieses reine gekreuze bringt bei mir anscheinend nix!!

----------


## Salerno

> mann,tag 12 war bis jetzt bei mir der allerschlechteste,es nervt!!!!ich muss doch mehr lernen,dieses reine gekreuze bringt bei mir anscheinend nix!!


Mach dich nicht verrckt ..ich glaube bei jedem war so..war sehr schwierig  ::-oopss:

----------


## vsslauer

Man ich bin heute so unkonzentriert. Irgendwie gehen mir 100 andere Sachen durch den Kopf. Ich hasse Probleme

----------


## Filea

ich bin heute auch vollkommen unproduktiv  :Hh?:

----------


## acetylcholin19

ist ja lustig...mir geht's gerade heut genauso...dabei htt ich heut echt mal Zeit zum Lernen...

----------


## Calaysa

Ich reihe mich da mal ein: bin heute dermaen unmotiviert und unkonzentriert... Naja kann nur besser werden

----------


## tortet

So, bin durch fr heute - aber mde.... mein Rythmus ist derzeit total aus dem Ruder. Tag 13 brachte Glck: Timber!

----------


## monika87

Heute bin ich auch unproduktiv... Bis jetzt nur 1 Innere Vorlesung gemacht ... wollte noch 3 machen und dann Tag 14... ach mann und probleme hasse ich auch! Mein Freund hat seit gestern geschwolltenen Leberfleck... Das vorher ganz normal auf dem Hautniveau war und jetzt geschwollen... Zum Glck einfarbig unf scharf begrenzt aber trotzdem muss ich mit ihm am Do zum Dermatologe...

----------


## Filea

> Heute bin ich auch unproduktiv... Bis jetzt nur 1 Innere Vorlesung gemacht ... wollte noch 3 machen und dann Tag 14... ach mann und probleme hasse ich auch! Mein Freund hat seit gestern geschwolltenen Leberfleck... Das vorher ganz normal auf dem Hautniveau war und jetzt geschwollen... Zum Glck einfarbig unf scharf begrenzt aber trotzdem muss ich mit ihm am Do zum Dermatologe...


hm,wieso kann dein Freund denn nicht alleine zum Arzt gehen?  :hmmm...:  Hoffe es kommt nix dramatisches bei raus! bestimmt nicht!

----------


## monika87

:Smilie: ))) Weil er noch nicht so gut Deutsch kann :PP

----------


## Filea

ach sooooo, jetzt versteh ich das  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SamLavelle

Aaah. Jetzt hab ich den Thread gefunden.  :Smilie:  Hallo, Leidensgenossen!

Ich bin heute ein wenig am Verzweifeln. Rheuma hat mir beim Kreuzen immer den Schnitt fies nach unten gedrckt. Heute war Rheuma und Vaskulitiden im AllEx dran. Ich hab Rheuma jetzt geschafft (wobei ich um 9 angefangen habe. dafr grndlich gelesen und zusammengefasst, weil ich das noch nie so wirklich gut gelernt hatte) und geh jetzt erstmal Sport machen. Danach noch Vaskulitiden und Kreuzen. -.- Man muss sich echt bei jedem Thema fragen, wie wichtig einem ist, das im AllEx auch zu lesen..

----------


## Maja*

@Miss_Verstndnis: ich habe gesehen, dass du auch in dem alten Examensforum von F2013 mitgelesen hast. hast du zufllig dieses Passwort fr die Dateien aus Tbingen, von denen die dort reden?

http://fachschaftmedizin.de/index.ph...498&Itemid=268

Oder ist hier jemand aus Tbingen, der das PW kennt?
Scheint ja recht hilfreich zu sein...

----------


## Autolyse

> Also bei mir wrde nichts hngen bleiben, wenn ich den Stoff des ganzen Tages in 2 Stunden durchbrettern wrde. Ich brauche ewig zum lernen und verinnerlichen.. Kreuzen geht dann meist schneller. 
> Aber muss ja auch Genies geben, die das alles superschnell durchziehen 
> [...]


Ich brauche pro Thementag ca. 1,5h und mache dann 2-3 Lerntage pro Tag + Nachmittags/Abends kreuzen. Meine Idee dahinter ist, dass alles was Hngen bleibt dann peripher gewusst wird(aktiv kann ich das nicht wiedergeben, aber ich habe ein Gefhl was richtig sein knnte) reicht das aus. Ich werde dann intensiv das wiederholen was mir Probleme bereitet. Und nach ein paar Wochen werde ich mir immer wieder auschnittsweise Themen vornehmen, die ich mal gewusst habe und berprfen ob ich die Fragen mit Abstand zu den Lernkarten immer noch beantworten kann. Vom Zeitaufwand wird sich das letztlich gleichkommen, es ist nur eine andere Strategie.

----------


## Lizard

Klingt nach (m)einer vetrauten und jahrelang bewhrten Taktik  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LillithSophie

Dann war fuer uns alle heute ein mieser tag,morgen wirds besser!!glaubt ihr es lohnt sich tage mehrmals zu kreuzen oder falsch gekreuztes zu wiederholen?

----------


## melba_

ja klar lohnt es sich, falsch gekreuztes zu wiederholen. vielleicht mit etwas zeitlichem abstand, aber das wrde ich auf jeden fall machen. ich hoffe echt, dass ich in den anderen fchern etwas komfortabler ber die bestehensgrenze komme als in innere... ich wei zwar noch nicht, welche fcher das sein sollen, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  ::-oopss:

----------


## LillithSophie

Danke.merkwuerdigerweise sind das faecher die man gar nicht auf dem schirm hatte..also ich kenne mich wirklich meiner meinung nach null in derma aus,hab jetzt 2mal probiert und hatte 85 und 87 prozent.verrueckt!aber hab ich nix gegen  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass verdammt wenig Ansthesie gefragt wird, oder tusche ich mich da?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@tortet-ja, den Eindruck habe ich auch. Zum Glck  :bhh:

----------


## Maja*

Ich war heute schon etwas schneller mit der Inneren durch und habe mal so ein bisschen Infektio gekreuzt. Das ist ja grausam!!! Ich habe jedenfalls 0 Erinnerung aus Mibi, das war ja im 1. Klinischen...  :Big Grin: 

@Miss_Verstndnis: Hast du meine Frage zu diesen Sachen aus Tbingen gelesen?

Schnen Abend euch noch!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@maja- ja, hab das gelesen. Sorry, hab vergessen zu antworten. Kann dir da aber leider nicht weiterhelfen. Frag doch vielleicht mal im alten Thread nach?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lizard

Ich bin zwar in Tbingen, habe aber das PW auch nicht. Soweit ich aber auf der Seite gelesen habe, kann man die Fachschaft einfach anschreiben und nach dem PW fragen (auch als Studi einer anderen Uni). :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

> @abi07: lernst du auch manchmal beim sport?hat meine freundin gemacht,sie meinte,es ging sogar besser als am schreibtisch..


Naja, ich mache ja Triathlon, also besteht das Training hauptschlich aus Schwimmen, Radfahren und Laufen. Beim Schwimmen lernt es sich logischerweise nicht so gut und wenn ich mit dem Rad oder laufenderweise drauen unterwegs bin, ebenfalls nicht.  :hmmm...:  Es funktioniert nur ganz gut, wenn ich die Rolle (da kann man sein Rad einspannen und dann stationr in der Wohnung fahren) traktiere - da habe ich schon mal einen Notenstnder mit dem Allex drauf vor mir aufgestellt. Schaffe da etwa 1/2 bis 3/4 von meinem blichen Pensum pro Stunde. Aber die ruhigeren, langen Fahrten sind derzeit nur sonntags und da habe ich eigentlich lernfrei und dann meistens keine Lust - schaue dann lieber was im TV, das lenkt besser von der Anstrengung ab... :bhh:  Und die anderen Radeinheiten, die ich zur Zeit mache, eignen sich nicht - das ist so eine Art Intervalltraining, da kann ich nebenbei nicht mal fernsehen, sondern brauche meine volle Konzentration.  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber grundstzlich ist das schon cool mit der vermehrten Hirndurchblutung und Sauerstoffzufuhr, deswegen mache ich meine Laufeinheiten gerne mittags als "Pause" - danach luft das Lernen dann oft wie am Schnrchen, wenn es nicht gerade eine sehr erschpfende Einheit war (morgen stehen z.B. Bergsprints an, das ist weniger entspannend...).

Ich habe heute grandiose 7 Seiten im Allex geschafft und gerade mal 15 Fragen gekreuzt. Und das, obwohl es eigentlich als voller Lerntag eingeplant war...aber es waren tausend andere Dinge zu tun von PJ-Bewerbung ber Nachhilfe bis hin zum Schwimmtraining mit 25 km Anfahrt...
Naja, da muss ich morgen einiges aufholen - deswegen geht es dann auch jetzt erstmal ins Bett. Gute Nacht allerseits!  ::-winky:

----------


## wischmopp

Guten Morgen!

Ran an den Tag  :Grinnnss!: 

Sagt mal, wieso genau wisst ihr alle, ob z.B. in Ansthesie viel oder wenig Frage drankommen oder wie ihr in Derma kreuzt oder so?
Ihr kreuzt also nicht nur nach Plan, also erst Innere, dann Infektio etc...?

Ihr kreuzt auch ganze Examen und andere Reihenfolgen? Ist das dann ein persnlicher Lernplan oder habe ich da was bersehen?

Sprich: 
Sollte ich, wenn ich grad bei Tag 25 im Amboss-Lernplan bin, auch schon andere Fcher gekreuzt haben auer Innere und Infektio? Nicht dass ich sie vermissen wrde, bin nur grad verwirrt und hoffe, ich unterschlage nicht grad die Hlfte vom Pensum oder so....

Viel Spa heute!

----------


## tortet

Moin zusammen!

Ich wnsche allen einen schnen Tag!

Wie macht Ihr das eigentlich mit Patho? Habe gestern mit Entsetzen gesehen, dass Patho garnicht so selten gefragt wird (ber 1100 Fragen bezogen auf die kreuzbaren Examina). Ich erkenne auf den hbschen roten Bildchen meistens garnix - also versuche ich, die Pathologien stumpf auswendig zu lernen. Aber das ist irgendwie unbefriedigend :Hh?: 

@wischmopp: Morgen  :Grinnnss!: . Die Gegenberstellung der Fragenanzahlen habe ich in der Lehrbuchbersicht von Amboss entdeckt. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es sich lohnt, sowas wie Reha zu lernen... (anscheinend nicht).
Also, ich halte mich schon an den Plan, aber eben nicht sklavisch. Ich bin meistens nach 2h mit Lernkartenlesen durch, dann nochmal ca. eine halbe bis eine Stunde kreuzen. Danach kreuze ich komplette Examina oder einfach die Fragen zu einer Lernkarte auszugsweise, oder meinen Falschfragenstapel.

----------


## Filea

das mit Patho wrde mich auch mal interessieren..lese das im Allex immer so mit, das ist ja da so mit dabei, aber merken kann ich mir das alles eh nicht.. :was ist das...?: 

ich wnsch euch einen erfolgreichen Tag, gestern liefs bei mir nicht so gut, heute muss ich erstmal gleich zum tierarzt, na ich hoffe es wird heute wieder besser laufen. Haut rein ihr lieben!

----------


## Filea

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ran an den Tag 
> 
> Sagt mal, wieso genau wisst ihr alle, ob z.B. in Ansthesie viel oder wenig Frage drankommen oder wie ihr in Derma kreuzt oder so?
> Ihr kreuzt also nicht nur nach Plan, also erst Innere, dann Infektio etc...?
> 
> Ihr kreuzt auch ganze Examen und andere Reihenfolgen? Ist das dann ein persnlicher Lernplan oder habe ich da was bersehen?
> 
> ...


Habe mich darber auch schon gewundert...ich mache es wie du, kreuze nach dem Amboss Plan, das heit whrend Innere dran ist nur komplette Examina von Innere. Habe andere Fcher auch noch nicht gekreuzt und komplette examina schon gar nicht.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen ihr alle  :Grinnnss!: 

@wischmopp- ich kreuze Innere und die anderen Fcher ganz normal fachweise nach Plan und aber auch ganze Examen ab 2004, die kreuze ich nebenbei abends. Ich finde das erstens gut sich schon whrend man zb Innere lernt auch mit anderen Fragen zu beschftigen, auerdem beruhigt es, wenn man merkt, dasss man schon bestehen wrde am Anfang. Wenn man dann mal ein paar Fcher durch hat ist es eine gute Wiederholung immer mal noch Fragen dazu zu kreuzen. Und auerdem kreuze ich dadurch automatisch jede Frage zwei mal, wodurch sich die Frage, wann man die Falschen nochmal kreuzen sollte erbrigt. Finde das ganz so ganz gut fr mich. Nur jeweils fcherweise zu kreuzen wrde mich, vor allem gegen Ende hin, nervs machen.
Ach und Innere kreuze ich mit Infektio und Hygiene zusammen, weil Infektio fr mich einfach zu Innere gehrt.  :Grinnnss!: 

edit:Ja, Patho ist auch so ein Ding, finde ich. Das einzige was ich erkenne sind Auer-Stbchen und Gumprechtsche Kernschatten  :Grinnnss!:  Eine Freundin von  mir hat letzens das Patho Kapitel im Allex durchgeackert und dann gekreuzt und konnte kaum was beantworten.. Von daher-ich wei auch nicht recht wie ich es machne soll. Einfach hoffen, dass nicht viele Bilder drankommen. Wobei ich finde, dass die Patho Fragen von frher (alte AO) deutlich schwerer und vorklinik-lastiger waren.

----------


## wischmopp

Ich glaube, ich brauche noch keine ganzen Examen zu kreuzen. Den positiven Effekt - zu sehen, dass ich jetzt schon bestehen wrde - htte ich nmlich ziemlich sicher nicht. Ich denke, mich wrde es eher deprimieren :-/.

Aber jetzt wei ich wenigstens, wie ihr das macht  :Grinnnss!: 

Und Patho... :kotzen: ... ich schau mir die Bilder an und lese die Untertitel dazu, mehr mach ich dazu nicht. Und bete dann vielleicht noch, dass ich es nicht als 4. Fach bekomme...

----------


## monika87

Endlich sind Bundle 1 und 2 da... nach ne Woche Wartezeit....Ich soll noch 4 Innere Vorlesungen heute machen und dann gehts weiter mit Amboss( die Themen wiederholen sich gerade mit meinen Vorlesungen( Hormone, Diabetes, ) und ich werde froh sein, wenn ich heute Tag 15 und 16 zusammen mache,..

----------


## Ava83

Hey ihr alle,

ich versuche mich seit heute morgen schon durch diese gruselige Immunologie und Rheuma durch zukmpfen.  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :Gefllt mir nicht!: 

Ich habe auch noch kein ganzes Examen gekreuzt, aber momentan bin ich meist auch froh, wenn ich mein Tagespensum berhaupt schaffe. Ich muss nochmal an meiner Taktitk arbeiten.

----------


## zyna

Ich bin auch gerade bei Rheuma... ich leide mit dir Ava.

----------


## Ava83

@ zyna   :Knuddel:  :Keks: 
und wenn wir durch damit sind  :Party:

----------


## tortet

Kardio und ich werden keine Freunde  :grrrr....:  das zieht einem ja den ganzen Schnitt runter.... Was habt Ihr eigentlich gegen Rheuma? Zumindest sind die Fragen immer auf die wenigen Schlsselbegriffe ausgelegt....

----------


## vsslauer

Was mich nervt ist die Hmatologie CML,CLL usw ahhhh

----------


## tortet

Hm... das steht jetzt nochmal zur Wiederholung an... ::-oopss:  Habs schon wieder vergessen.

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet  ich glaube ich hab mir gerade eine polymyositis diagnostiziert. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag auf diesen schrecklichen Sthlen in der Bib gesessen habe, dann habe ich beim Aufstehen auch immer Muskelschwche und -schmerzen im Schulter und Beckengrtel

----------


## tortet

@Ava: neeee, da fehlt jetzt was Entscheidendes....  :hmmm...:  WIE heist das Zauberwort? *duckweg*

Aber okay, ich denke, man mags entweder oder man hasst es. 

Bei Kardio dagegen schmeisse ich immer die Ca-Antagonisten durcheinder...

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet  ich bin zu jung dafr und raynaud hab ich auch nicht
ok dann liegt es wohl doch an den sthlen ;)

----------


## zyna

kann gar nicht verstehen, was du gegen kardio hast.  :Love:  das rettet mir immer den schnitt 
so richtig das kotzen bekomme ich bei den kollagenosen und vaskulitiden. ich hab immer das gefhl, dass bei jeder krankheit einfach alles passieren kann. da kann man nicht so schn in schubladen unterteilen.
vor hmatologie graut es mir auch schon, das steht mir dann im anschluss bevor

----------


## vsslauer

Tag 20 Kreuzen nicht gut echt nicht  :grrrr....:

----------


## appendix_vermiformis

+ stark beschleunigte BSG: wrde eher an Polymyalgia rheumatisch denken :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Salerno

> Tag 20 Kreuzen nicht gut echt nicht


Hab morgen die Ehre  :Grins:  nach deinem Satz hab ich richtige Motivation  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

@Ava: Raynaud bei Polymyositis? Interessant....  :hmmm...:  

So, hab keinen Bock mehr und die Sonne lacht... raus gehts

----------


## vsslauer

Mir kommt es vor als wrde ich schon langsam alles vergessen. Was war noch einmal Tag 1-14 Hilfe

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

ja das Problem mit dem vergessen hab ich auch... tzend! aber zum wiederholen bleibt wohl nicht viel Zeit?!  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Wenn ihr alle von Innere redet, kriege ich auch die Krise - das habe ich im Oktober/November gelernt und natrlich schon grtenteils vergessen. Und zum Wiederholen komme ich kaum... :Keks: 

Momentan qule ich mich durch die Chirurgie. Das ist grausam - ich wei nicht, ob es an mir oder am Fach oder an der Kombi aus beidem liegt, aber ich komme da kaum voran. Bei den anderen Fchern bin ich morgens aufgestanden und habe in einem Zug mein Tagespensum im Allex gelesen, aber bei Chirurgie gehen kaum mehr als 5 Seiten am Stck...

----------


## tortet

@abi: davor grauts mir auch, bin aber noch lange nicht soweit... 

Egal, komme gerade vom Walken und es war geniales Wetter draussen.  :Grinnnss!:  Der Tag war ansonsten heute recht mau... ich starte heut mal mit einer Wiederholungsrunde - Tag 1-12(?) sind lerntechnisch schon wieder weg. Weiss noch nicht recht, wie ... 

Hat jemand schon Patho im Allex gelesen? Kann man das durchhalten? ::-oopss: 

edit: @MissVerstndnis: Wenn ich hier so lese, da viele schon deutlich ber Tag 20 sind, klappt das schon mit dem Wiederholen :Meine Meinung: .

----------


## Maja*

Hey Leute! 
Heute habe ich hochmotiviert angefangen, das Infektio-Kapitel zu lesen und fand es gar nicht mal so schlimm. Diese ganzen erreger nerven mich zwar schon jetzt, die Fragen sind aber wider Erwarten seit der neuen AO ganz nett, sodass ich mich mal eben um 25% verbessert habe.

@tortet: wie machst du das genau mit dem Wiederholen? Anhand der Fragen oder nochm durch Buch blttern?
Ich wollte Innere nochmal kreuzen und dann gezielt das nachlesen,was ich dann noch falsch mache.

----------


## monika87

Boah, Hormone bei Amboss finde ich schlimmer als Vorlesung Innere... Ich komme komplett durcheinander mit Regelkreisen, Supresions-und Stimulationstests... Boah, das hasse ich!

----------


## tortet

@maja: ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so genau... 

Fr den Anfang: ich habe mir die Lernkarten notiert, die mir Probleme machen. Diese werde ich gezielt lesen und dazu die Fragen kreuzen.

----------


## zyna

Was mir noch komisch vorkam: Ich hab jetzt bei Amboss Tag 20-22 durchgelesen und da kam nirgendwo Sjgren-Syndrom vor. Es gibt aber theoretisch eine extra Karte dazu. Wei einer von euch, an welchem Tag oder bei welchem Themen-Gebiet die eingeordnet ist?

----------


## appendix_vermiformis

ich bin zwar noch net bei derma, aber auf der suche nach nen lupusbild bin ich auf diese tolle Seite gestoen- vielleicht hilft es ja den einen oder anderen :

http://www.google.de/imgres?client=s...d=0CJ8BEK0DMBU

----------


## fusili

Hallo Zyna,
sjgren-syndrom kommt erst bei hno und da in Zusammenhang mit speicheldrsenerkrankungen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> edit: @MissVerstndnis: Wenn ich hier so lese, da viele schon deutlich ber Tag 20 sind, klappt das schon mit dem Wiederholen.



 ::-oopss:  Ich bin noch deutlich entfernt von Tag 20  :bhh: ...

----------


## monika87

Grad eben mit meinem alten Opa telefoniert, der nicht in De wohnt... Hatte Toxoplasmose gehabt und Tableten bekommen.... Dazu hat die rztin vergessen Folsure zu geben und jetzt ist er blass und ihm geht es schlecht, hat Hb unter 100 und Vit B12 weiter runter als bei Gesunden.... Jetzt muss er substituieren... So bld  :Frown:  Ich hoffe bald ist er wieder gesund!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Gute Besserung fr deinen Opa, Monika!

----------


## tortet

> Ich bin noch deutlich entfernt von Tag 20 ...


upppppsss...Habe ich dann wohl falsch verstanden, weil Du von Hygiene geschrieben hast...sry

@moni: von mir auch gute Besserung!

----------


## monika87

Vielen Dank! Heute hab ich nicht so gut gelernt... Tag 15 50% ... viele Nierefragen, die ich noch nicht gelernt habe und noch nie so richtig konnte... Jetzt kreuze ich 16... und freue mich auf morgen... Vielleicht kommt mehr Motivation und Power...

----------


## zyna

Ich bin eigentlich auch noch nicht bei Tag 22. Ich habe die Themen ein bisschen getauscht und mir an Tagen wo ich etwas weniger Zeit hatte Sachen vorgenommen, wo ich schon ein bisschen mehr zu wusste. Effektiv bin ich auch erst bei Tag 17

@Monika
Tag 15 war auch mein schlechtester. 52% nur... Auch wegen Niere und ich glaube Leukmie, war auch noch dabei. Horror-Kombi (wie geht eigentlich der kotzende Smiley? Finde den in der Liste nicht)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> upppppsss...Habe ich dann wohl falsch verstanden, weil Du von Hygiene geschrieben hast...sry
> 
> @moni: von mir auch gute Besserung!


Nene, ich kreuze Infektio und Hygiene gleich mit Innere mit, bin aber effektiv vielleicht bei Tag 14, hchstens.. 

Jetzt eben noch 80 Fragen gekreuzt und nun geh ich schlafen.

Euch eine gute Nacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Autolyse

Ich habe ja nach Derma gedacht, dass es nicht mehr schlimmer geht nachdem ich da noch weniger Licht sehe als in Auge, aber Gyn ist echt die Krnung. Ich komme bei diesen ganzen Lage-, Stellungs- und wei der Geier was fr Sachen vllig durcheinander. Und es ist mir noch viel egaler als die ganzen Effloreszenzen...

----------


## abi07

Also Gyn habe ich neben Psychiatrie ja am besten gekreuzt - und das ohne wirklichen Aufwand. Ganz ehrlich, das ist doch immer das Gleiche... :hmmm...: 
Hast du schon gekreuzt, Autolyse? 

Heute muss ich aufholen - gestern lief es nicht so dolle. Chirurgie nervt einfach nur.

----------


## LillithSophie

tag 15 ist sch.... habt ihr mal irgendwo eine gute zusammenfassung von den wichtigen hormonen gefunden ?was sie machen,produktion,releasing hormone etc? finde sowas nirgends..

----------


## Salerno

@abi sehr schne Ticker ..voll motiviert  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich mde heute- schon der 2. Kaffee. Bin gespannt wie es heute wird. 

Wnsche euch einen guten Tag!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tiw28

Eine Frage: wie macht ihr das mit Medikamenten? Zum Beispiel bei den Psychopharmaka, dort gibt es gefhlte 1000 Namen von Medikamenten in den Amboss lernkarten die ich noch nie gehrt habe… lernt ihr die stur auswendig?

----------


## tortet

N...  :Big Grin: 

Hm.... heute ist Tag 15 dran und ich stelle grad fest, dass ich das alte staubige Physiobuch rausholen muss....  ::-oopss:  Vermutlich muss der Herold heute ran. *will nicht*

Wnsche allen einen erfolgreichen Lerntag!

----------


## Ava83

Guten Morgen,

jetzt ist also passiert was ich unbedingt vermeiden wollte. Ich bin krank.
Die ganze Nacht Kopfschmerzen und Halsschmerzen gehabt und nu auch noch verrotzt. Lernen in der Bib fllt damit erstmal aus. 
Mal sehen was ich heute hier zu Hause schaffe. Ich hasse Erkltungen. :grrrr....:  :Heul:

----------


## tortet

Oh, verdammt. Ich wnsche gute Besserung!  :Frown:  Schon Dich und lass den Lerntag im Zweifelsfall Lerntag sein!

----------


## Ava83

Danke. Frei machen ist doof weil ich gestern Kopfschmerzbedingt schon nur die Hlfte geschafft habe.
Ich habe mich also jetzt in eine Wolldecke gewickelt, die Heizung angeschmissen, ein paar Vitaminpillen und Aspirin eingeschmissen und neben mir steht eine sehr groe Kanne Tee--> so muss das irgendwie auch zuhause am Schreibtisch gehen  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

gute Besserung ava! total bld wenn man krank lernen muss. aber besser jetzt als im April!

----------


## wischmopp

Gute Besserung, Ava!

Muss grad noch meine Freude teilen: Soeben Lerntag 26 mit grnem Ergebnis abgeschlossen  ::-dance:  , so schnell war ich noch nie mit einem Tag durch... Bringt doch was, wenn man sich mal richtig konzentriert....

Jetzt geh ich eine Runde mit Musik in der Sonne laufen  :Micro: , dann geht es weiter mit Tag 27  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: . Ich hoffe, ich kann heute noch Infektio abschlieen!!!

----------


## LilleLotta

Hallo ihr lieben Produktiven,

ich habe heute mit Pulmo angefangen und wollte euch teilhaben lassen an einer Website mit Tutorials und Fllen.
http://courses.washington.edu/med610/abg/index.html
Besonders spter in Bezug auf die Mndliche bestimmt hilfreich. Ich habe so gerade zum ersten Mal LuFu richtig verstanden.
Gibt Flle und ausfhrliche Antworten zu BGA-Analyse, LuFu-Interpretation, verschiedene Beatmungsformen (vielleicht fr die interessant, die wie ich auch AN/Intensiv als Wahlfach hatten), Pleuraerguss DD und Rntgen-Thorax-Befundung.

Aj, sowas macht doch gleich viel mehr Spass als das olle IMPP mit seinen konstruierten Fllen  :bhh: 

Einen guten Tag Euch!

Lotta*

----------


## tortet

So, Tag 15 und 16 Lernkarten fertig, lsst sich prima kombinieren. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

bermorgen ist das PJ offiziell beendet....  :Jump:  wer htte gedacht, dass es so schnell geht...

edit: @Lillelotta: danke fr den Link! :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## LillithSophie

am tag 15 frage 44: da ist ja der FEV1 erniedrigt,warum ist es dann keine obstruktive ventilationsstrung??

----------


## Calaysa

Ist denn der Tiffeneau Index auch erniedrigt gewesen (also FeV1 in % der VC)? Das ist glaub ich das einzig wirklich aussagekrftige dabei - wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege.

brigens reihe ich mich mal in die Erkltungskranken ein: mich hat's auch voll erwischt, kann mich heute so gar nicht konzentrieren - hoffe mal dass es morgen besser wird, hab gestern auch schon fast nichts geschafft

----------


## Salerno

Vor mir in der bib sitzt bildhbsche Type  :bhh:  es lenkt voll ab..ob ich die grausame Bilder  in innere gucke oder seinem Gesicht  :bhh:

----------


## Filea

> Ist denn der Tiffeneau Index auch erniedrigt gewesen (also FeV1 in % der VC)? Das ist glaub ich das einzig wirklich aussagekrftige dabei - wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege.
> 
> brigens reihe ich mich mal in die Erkltungskranken ein: mich hat's auch voll erwischt, kann mich heute so gar nicht konzentrieren - hoffe mal dass es morgen besser wird, hab gestern auch schon fast nichts geschafft


genau so ist es! Die reine FEV1 hat keine groe Aussagekraft, sondern der Tiffenau Index, also FEV1 im Verhltnis zur Vitalkapazitt, und der war in dem Fall in Ordnung. Ausserdem spricht ja schon die ganze Fallgeschichte fr eine restriktive Erkrankung, so dass man es sich auch herleiten kann.

----------


## monika87

> Vor mir in der bib sitzt bildhbsche Type  es lenkt voll ab..ob ich die grausame Bilder  in innere gucke oder seinem Gesicht


 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :keule:  :keule:  :keule:  :keule:  Die Typen knnen ja ruhig bis 11.04.2014 warten, wann du die ansprichst!  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## LillithSophie

> Ausserdem spricht ja schon die ganze Fallgeschichte fr eine restriktive Erkrankung, so dass man es sich auch herleiten kann.


ja,deswegen habe ich mich eben ber den FEV gewundert.Aber danke!

----------


## wischmopp

@Salerno: Sofort (!) nach Hause mit Dir, so wird das nichts!!!  :hmmm...:   ::-angel:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

> Die Typen knnen ja ruhig bis 11.04.2014 warten, wann du die ansprichst! )))))))))))))))))))))))))))


 :bhh:  :bhh:  :bhh:  so verpasst man Chance seines leben wegen so ein Schei Exam.  :Grinnnss!: 
@wischmopp der guckt auch zwischendurch und lchert  :Grinnnss!: ..Mano man auf sowas muss ich verzichten und auf lupus konzentrieren :Heul:  :Heul:

----------


## tortet

Lernen in der Bib macht unglcklich!  :Grinnnss!: 

Auch heute wieder: Timber!

----------


## Maja*

hey Leute!
uuuaaaaaaah Das Infektio-Kapitel zieht sich ja mittlerweile wie Kaugummi...
Und jetzt kommt meine Lieblingstabelle: Antituberkulotika :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?: 
Ich htte gerne einen gutaussehenden Typen vor mir sitzen, dann wre ich von diesem Kram hier abgelenkt;)

geht es euch auch so, dass ihr euch manchmal fragt, ob ihr die Krankheiten nicht auch habt?? Allgemeinsymptome wie Mdigkeit bestehen bei mir hufig schon nach dem Aufstehen  :Big Grin: 

Und ach ja, ab wann ist eigentlich ein Lymphknoten geschwollen? Ich hab am Hals 2 kleine, die mal irgendwann gekommen sind und die sind nie wieder ganz verschwunden (aber halt klein tastbar)  :Hh?: 
Ich werd zum Hypochonder  :Big Grin:

----------


## tortet

Stimmt.... ich bin mir sicher, ich hab ein normokalmisches Conn-Syndrom  :Grinnnss!:  :Top:

----------


## Ava83

Gestern habt ihr noch ber mich gelacht als ich meinte ich htte Polymyositis  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

Geht es Dir besser?

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet  Ach was heit schon besser...mein Schreibtischstuhl ist deutlich bequemer und zuhause ist es ja deutlich einfacher zwischendurch mal die Position zu wechseln ohne das man gleich bse angeschaut wird, weil man zuviel Lrm macht.

Ich verbuche das mal als Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen im Rahmen meines viralen Infektes. 
 :Smilie:  aber danke der bestimmt 3-4 Liter Tee, die ich mittlerweile intus habe, muss ich mich nicht um meine Niere sorgen  :Party:

----------


## Filea

und ich hab ne Hypothyreose, eindeutig! diese Mdigkeit ist nicht normal und stndig ist mir kalt... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Autolyse

> Also Gyn habe ich neben Psychiatrie ja am besten gekreuzt - und das ohne wirklichen Aufwand. Ganz ehrlich, das ist doch immer das Gleiche...
> Hast du schon gekreuzt, Autolyse? 
> 
> Heute muss ich aufholen - gestern lief es nicht so dolle. Chirurgie nervt einfach nur.


Ja, meine Ergebnisse schwanken je nach Tag. Im Maximum bis 40% Unterschied. Je weniger Geburtshilfe drankommt desto besser fr mich. 

Psychiatrie lief extrem gut, genau wie Ansthesie, Rechtsmedizin und HNO, denn in HNO wird echt nur das Gleiche gefragt.

----------


## Ava83

@ filea  das wrde ich auch unterschreiben  :Smilie: 

Sagt mal iwe habt ihr infektio gelernt, habt ihr das nur gekreuzt oder tatschlich alle lernkarten gelesen? Ich hab bei Tag 23 irgendwie das Gefhl diese Dinge schon tausend mal gelesen zu haben und wirklich einprgen tut sich das meiste wahrscheinlich eh nur beim Kreuzen, oder?

----------


## abi07

Den beiden Kranken wnsche ich erstmal gute Besserung! Ich habe ja ein sicheres Rezept, mit dem man jede Erkltung nach sptestens 1-2 Tagen los ist, aber das will in einem Medizinerforum wahrscheinlich keiner hren... :hmmm...:  
Naja, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt alle auf mich einprgeln: 
Initial 3-5 g Vitamin C (ja, Gramm!), dann jede Stunde 1 g Vitamin C (nachts darf pausiert werden... :hmmm...: ). Dazu schadet Zink nicht. Hilft immer. (Tipp: Ascorbinsuredschen aus der Apo holen (2-3 Euro), dazu die Vit C + Zink + Selen + Vit D Kapseln vom Aldi, sonst kriegt man Magenschmerzen, wenn man die hohen Dosen nicht gewohnt ist). 
Ansonsten kann ich nur die prventive Einnahme empfehlen - Erkltungen gibt es bei mir nicht mehr. 1-3 g pro Tag mssen auf jeden Fall sein.

----------


## tortet

> Erkltungen gibt es bei mir nicht mehr. 1-3 g pro Tag mssen auf jeden Fall sein.


Was imho nicht zuletzt ein positiver Effekt Deiner ausgedehnten Outdoor-Sportaktivitten sein drfte... :Meine Meinung:  

Ich mach Schluss fr heut - werde zu mde. Immerhin fast zwei Tage heute geschafft. Endokrinologie geht aus irgendeinem Grund bei mir ganz gut - dafr graut es mir jetzt schon vor Gyn und Pdi....

Gute Besserung und gute Nacht!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ich schwre auch auf Ascorbinsure und auf Ingwerwasser!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

Gute Besserung und  gutenacht.

----------


## Ava83

Bei mir gibts jetzt erstmal ne Portion McDreamy... da muss man nicht soviel bei denken  :Smilie:

----------


## monika87

> und ich hab ne Hypothyreose, eindeutig! diese Mdigkeit ist nicht normal und stndig ist mir kalt...


Ach ne Hypothyreose ist nix, ich hatte alles was im Buch steht und bin immernoch alive hahahaha  :Smilie: )) Also Kopf hoch und weiter gehts... :P  :Guinness:

----------


## Lizard

> Den beiden Kranken wnsche ich erstmal gute Besserung! Ich habe ja ein sicheres Rezept, mit dem man jede Erkltung nach sptestens 1-2 Tagen los ist, aber das will in einem Medizinerforum wahrscheinlich keiner hren... 
> Naja, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt alle auf mich einprgeln: 
> Initial 3-5 g Vitamin C (ja, Gramm!), dann jede Stunde 1 g Vitamin C (nachts darf pausiert werden...). Dazu schadet Zink nicht. Hilft immer. (Tipp: Ascorbinsuredschen aus der Apo holen (2-3 Euro), dazu die Vit C + Zink + Selen + Vit D Kapseln vom Aldi, sonst kriegt man Magenschmerzen, wenn man die hohen Dosen nicht gewohnt ist). 
> Ansonsten kann ich nur die prventive Einnahme empfehlen - Erkltungen gibt es bei mir nicht mehr. 1-3 g pro Tag mssen auf jeden Fall sein.


http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1....pub4/abstract ;)

Ich esse ja viel zu wenig Obst und Gemse und Vitaminpillen nehm ich schon gar nicht. Erkltungen habe ich trotzdem extrem selten.
Das mit dem hochdosierten Vitamin C hatte ich vor Jahren mal ausprobiert mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein GI-Trakt mir das auf vielfltige Weise bel nahm  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Das mit dem hochdosierten Vitamin C hatte ich vor Jahren mal ausprobiert mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein GI-Trakt mir das auf vielfltige Weise bel nahm


Jaja, da muss man sich erst langsam dran gewhnen..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

Gut morgen,
Bin auch erkltet ..Ihr habt mich hier angesteckt :was ist das...?:  :Blush:

----------


## abi07

> Was imho nicht zuletzt ein positiver Effekt Deiner ausgedehnten Outdoor-Sportaktivitten sein drfte...


Nein, bei so viel Sport ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Meine Sportlerkollegen sind stndig von Infekten geplagt und die Post-Marathon-Erkltung gehrt ja schon fast zum guten Ton. 
Bei mir persnlich war es so, dass ich vor 3 Jahren stndig und wochenlang krank war - kaum hatte ich eine Erkltung berstanden, kam schon die nchste; der Husten hat dazwischen gar nicht mehr aufgehrt. War dann beim Arzt, der nur die Schultern gezuckt hat. Dann habe ich angefangen, mich sehr kohlenhydratarm und eiweireich zu ernhren und eben hohe Dosen Vitamin C zu nehmen, nach einiger Zeit dann auch andere Nahrungsergnzungsmittel. Der Husten ist sofort verschwunden und seitdem hatte ich nie wieder einen. Einmal habe ich ber mehrere Wochen mit den NEMs geschlampert, da habe ich dann die typischen Erkltungssymptome bekommen, Schnupfen, Kopfweh, Mdigkeit - mit oben genanntem Rezept waren die aber nach 1 Tag wieder weg. 
Sorry fr's OT - will ja hier auch niemanden bekehren, war nur ein Tipp.  :hmmm...: 

@Lizard: Ich sage ja, anfangs und bei extrem hohen Dosen (wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist, was bei entsprechender Prophylaxe nicht passiert) lieber zu Kapseln greifen. 
In Studien funktioniert das mit den NEMs selten, weil die niemals die erforderlichen Mengen nehmen. Ich nehme das 10-30-fach der empfohlenen Tagesdosis an JEDEM NORMALEN TAG, bei Erkltungssysmptomen JEDE STUNDE... :hmmm...: 

Back to topic: Ich hinke meinem Plan diese Woche ordentlich hinterher (bin noch beim Stoff vom Dienstag). Heute ist auch noch langer Lauf angesagt, da wird es wieder knapp. Naja, ist ja immerhin mein letzter offizieller Lerntag diese Woche.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen,

ich hinke auch ganz schn hinterher momentan. Und habe heute auch noch Termine. Naja, mal sehen wie ich es schaffe.

Einen guten Tag euch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Siratel

Auch ich habe die letzte Zeit etwas gehinkt und mehr frei gemacht als geplant. Aber naja, so geht es wohl auch allgemein, wie zu erwarten war  :Grinnnss!: 

Guten Lerntag allen!!

 :Grinnnss!:  ( Ich liebe diesen Smiley, der ist so lustig anzusehen  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Muriel

Noch mal der Hinweis auf diesen Thread hier fr Lernhilfen: http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=78083
Dort sind solche Dokumente besser aufgehoben. Irgendwer hatte heute noch irgendwelche Listen eingestellt hier, die sollten auch besser dort untergebracht werden.

----------


## acetylcholin19

bei den Nachbarn versumpft...das kann ich auch nicht empfehlen ;)

Obwohl es echt lustig war...mensch, ich merk wie ich einfach keine Lust mehr hab...ich bin doch sehr froh, wenn es endlich rum ist...

Mein System: querbeet alle Fcher nochmal kreuzen - berall immer ein paar fragen + morgens 1 Stunde Lernkarten (rot aus Top 100, Medi-learn potentielle Flle/doctopia)

----------


## Nilani

> HILFE! leute was soll ich machen ich bin im lernplan bei tag 88! Und obwohl ich ja alle lernkarten gelesen hab und auch etwas wiederholt habe und die fragen ja eigentlich schonmal gekreuzt hab und bei den jeweils falschen die Kommentare gelesen habe kreuze ich so um die 80%. Wenn es wenigstens neue Fragen wren fnde ich es super, aber bei den alten Fragen die man schon kennt und eigentlich gelernt hat :S jetzt hab ich wirklich Panik vorm Durchfallen, wie kreuzt ihr denn im Schnitt?


Du warst doch vor 3 Tagen oder so schon bei Tag 88??? Wenn du ber 80% bei den alten kreuzt, wirds Zeit damit, die neuen Examina probezukreuzen. Davor drcken bringt dir gar nix, brings einfach hinter dich. Danach kannst du immer noch Panik schieben (hast aber genug Zeit, wieder runterzukommen)  :Top: 




> Andererseits fllt mir beim Examenkreuzen immer wieder auf, dass ich den oder den Fall gerne gehabt htte und das Thema nun schon "weg" ist und ich hab den Eindruck dass so "normale" Fallthemen, die man vielleicht auch daher einigermaen knnte alle schon vergeben sind...sowas wie Herzinfakrt, Lungenembolie, TVT, all sowas eben... :-/


hm, wir hatten letztes Jahr TVT und Lungenembolie und whrend mein Herz noch Luftsprnge machte, als ich das als Fall berflogen hab, ist mir bei den Fragen einfach nur noch schlecht geworden. Wenn sowas rankommt, wirds nmlich so im Detail abgeprft, dass man die Fragen nicht beantworten kann, obwohl man so ne ganze Menge ber das Thema erzhlen knnte  ::-oopss: 

Schn, dass der Kindergarten wieder geschlossen hat und ihr euch wieder auf das konzentriert, was wichtig ist  :Top:

----------


## marie_e

Man hat sich ja nur kurz Sorgen gemacht....

Den TVT Fall fand ich nich so leicht im letztennExamen....dann doch lieber was neues wo die Grundlagen abgefragt werden....

Nun gut, nach Beruhigung der Gemter allen eine gute Nacht und viel Kraft weiterhin.
Ich kreuz zur Zeit die gesamten Examen ab 2010 nochmal durch und lese in dennTop 100.....ma gucken.....

----------


## rirateme

Muss Nachtschicht machen, ist jemand dabei ?  :Keks: 

Ich wrde die Sache jetzt aber auch nicht andauernd als Kindergarten oder hnliches bezeichnen, ehrlich gesagt, denn wenn was ist finde ich es grundstzlich besser es zu auszusprechen als es in sich hineinzugrummeln. Das Problem vorhin war ja, dass es nur angedeutet wurde, aber nicht richtig erklrt - weswegen keine Lsung mglich war  :Nixweiss: . Dass die Nerven vor einer wichtigen Prfung einfach blank liegen ist ja auch nichts Neues, hoffentlich gibts jetzt aber keinen Streit mehr bis zum HEX, denn das Forum sollte aufbauen nicht runterziehen !!! Gibt schon genug schlechte Stimmung in der Offline-Welt gerade....  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## marie_e

Seh ich genauso....

Heut keine Nachtschicht.....Raumschiff Enterprise ruft... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## luce

Guten Morgen alle zusammen  :Smilie: )))
und es geht los mit Tag 2 F2013  :Smilie: 
hoffentlich wird's besser wie Tag 1!
noch 2 Wochen durchhalten, es wird schon!

----------


## esa7

Guten Morgen!
Bei mir steht heute Pharma-WDH an (Lernempfehlung nach Fchern fr Pharma 25%). H2013 hebe ich mir fr nchste Woche auf, mal schauen ob das Wiederholen bis dahin noch Verbesserung bringt.
Allen einen erfolgreichen Tag und mehr Motivation und Durchhaltevermgen, als ich noch habe...

----------


## monika87

Ich denke auch ist jetzt besser ein paar Tage nur zu Wiederholen und erst nchste Woche wieder ungekreuzte plus auch alte ganze Examina zu kreuzen. Ich hab seit Dienstag geschafft die 12 ersten Innere-Tage nochmal zu wiederholen( mit meinen Zusammenfassungen (hat wahnsinnig viel gebracht! - vor allem nochmal Gerinnung,Leukmien... jetzt gehts weiter mit Lunge,Hepatogastro-hab ich auch in der Klausur im Februar geschrieben und 100 mal gelernt, von dem her gehts jetzt sehr schnell;wenn ich fertig bin mache ich ortho,neuro,pdi und abends auch kleine fcher ( bestimmt hab ich schon die ansthesiemedis vergessen- wer was macht usw...  :Smilie:  also alles kurzfristig im Gedchtnis bringen und nchste Woche kreuzen plus Kommentare lesen..Muss irgendwie klappen!

----------


## Estrella_83

Huhu guten Morgen,
ich glaube ich hab es endlich hinbekommen meinen Namen zu ndern und als registrierter User hier zu sein  :Grinnnss!: 
Wnsch euch allen einen erfolgreichen Lerntag!

----------


## Jean-Luc

Hab gestern den halben Tag kein Internet gehabt.  :Heul:  :Heul: 
Musste meinen Betreiber gestern 4mal anrufen bis die das Problem einegermaen lsen konnten. 
Heute habe ich gemerkt, dass alles freezt, wenn ich in Yahoo meine Emails lese. Und das kurz vorm Examen.
Hat jemand ne Idee, wo das Problem heute sein knnte?
Bin dankbar fr jede Antwort!

----------


## acetylcholin19

oh nein...wegen des internets kann ich dir nur einen surfstick fr alle flle mit tages/monatsflat empfehlen...das internet ist dann nicht super, aber es geht.

Das mit Yahoo...sorry  :Frown:  keine Ahnung...

----------


## luce

Oh nein Jean-Luc... Ich hatte das Problem letzte Woche dass ich gar kein internet mehr hatte bzw. dass nicht mehr mal das Google oder Internet-Zeichen auf mein Computer zu finden war... Ich habe das Problem ersmals so gelst, dass ich eine Wiederherstellung des System zu einem frheren Zeitpunkt durchgefhrt habe...
Bin fertig mit Tag 2 F2012, diesmal 71%, ist schon mal besser!

----------


## Estrella_83

Was ist denn schon wieder mit Amboss los?  :Frown:

----------


## rosenrot27

Hat Amboss bei euch auch irgendwie Probleme Verbindung zum Server zu bekommen?
Bei mir ist es total lahm oder zeigt an, dass keine Verbindung hergestellt werden konnte, obwohl mein Internet ganz normal luft und andere Seiten auch kein Problem sind.

----------


## LillithSophie

hier gehts auch nicht

----------


## wischmopp

Bei mir geht auch nix....

----------


## luce

Bei mir geht gradgar keine Verbindung zu Amboss  :Frown:

----------


## abi07

Ja, bei mir heit es auch: "Es gab ein Problem mit der Kommunikation mit unserem Server. Bitte probiere es noch einmal oder wende dich an unseren Support." 
So ein Mist, das kommt jetzt wirklich zu einem schlechten Zeitpunkt.

----------


## luce

Ja, es geht gar nicht  :Frown:

----------


## marie_e

Oh neeeiiiiiinnnnnnnn......was n das jetz fr n Schrott....

----------


## rosenrot27

Naja, dann halt Printversion 1+2. Gut dass es die altmodische Papierausgabe auch noch gibt ;)

----------


## marie_e

Hab ich auch...puuuh. macht sich nur mit dem kreuzen bissi doof :bhh:

----------


## Gerri-S

Falls ihr en VPN - Client habt, probiert mal aus ob es damit geht, das funktioniert bei mir dann wieder. Die Amboss Server sollen angeblich ja stabil laufen, also bei mir klappte dann auch wieder...

----------


## monika87

Miamed
2 mins  
Wir bitten euch um einen kurzen Augenblick Geduld. AMBOSS ist aktuell nicht regulr erreichbar - unsere Techniker arbeiten bereits mit Hochdruck an dem Problem. In Krze sollte AMBOSS wieder funktionsfhig sein.
Bitten entschuldigt das! Wir halten euch natrlich ber alles weitere auf dem Laufenden.

----------


## wischmopp

Habe es auch gerade mit VPN-Client probiert... bei mir geht's nicht....

----------


## Gerri-S

Ja ging auch nur 5min, ist anscheinend diesmal wirklich Amboss, sry  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Bei mir gehts wieder.

----------


## rosenrot27

ja bei mir luft es auch einwandfrei!

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Wie merkt ihr euch die Vitien? Also die Herzgerusche dazu?

Und kann mir jemand F13 Frage 82 erklren? TSH und fT4 T3 erniedrigt- sekundre hypothyreose...ich stehe auf dem Schlauch

----------


## acetylcholin19

welcher Tag?

----------


## acetylcholin19

ah! ich habs - Tag 2

ich wrd das so sehen - du hast ja TSH UND die T3, T4 vermindert

bei einer primren Hypothyreose httest du veminderte T3, T4 - Werte und dadurch eine verminderte Hemmung der TSH-Sekretion. 

Aber da hier ja auch TSH erniedrigt ist, muss es eine sekundre Strung sein, also von der Hypophyse in diesem Fall ausgehend

Richtig?

----------


## wischmopp

> ah! ich habs - Tag 2
> 
> ich wrd das so sehen - du hast ja TSH UND die T3, T4 vermindert
> 
> bei einer primren Hypothyreose httest du veminderte T3, T4 - Werte und dadurch eine verminderte Hemmung der TSH-Sekretion. 
> 
> Aber da hier ja auch TSH erniedrigt ist, muss es eine sekundre Strung sein, also von der Hypophyse in diesem Fall ausgehend
> 
> Richtig?


So wrde ich das auch sagen... 

Und einen Tipp, sich die Vitien zu merken, htte ich auch gerne  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Die normalen Vitien (also Aortenstenose usw.) ? Keine Ahnung, die kann ich mir einfach merken, weil ich sie schon so oft gelernt habe. Die Pest sind dagegen die angeborenen/kindlichen Herzfehler...das habe ich noch nie in den Kopf bekommen.

EDIT @wischmopp: Ich hatte noch gar nicht auf deine Anmerkung von neulich geantwortet - ist ja super, dass dein Sohn luft! Frh bt sich... :Grinnnss!:  Wie alt ist er nochmal?

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Alle, erst mal vielen Dank fr Eure Vorschlge und lieben Worte bezglich mein Internetdilemma! Ihr seid wirklich super!  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt, kommt noch ne schlimme Nachricht, ich hoffe Ihr sitz alle! Habe heute mein 4. Fach erfahren. Es ist Mund-, Kiefer- und Gesichtschirurgie! Ich wre beinahe gestorben als das erfahren habe! Wir hatten dieses Fach berhaupt nie! Aber anscheinend kann man das als neuestes als Wahlfach in selektiven Kliniken whlen und wenn man Pech hat wie ich z.B. als 4. Wach bekommen. SO EIN MIST!!!!  :Heul:  :Heul:  :Heul:  :Heul:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig: 
Naja, Kopf hoch, da muss ich jetzt durch...
Den Prfer kann ich noch nicht anrufen, da er noch unbekannt ist.
Hat jemand von Euch auch MKG als 4. Fach oder sogar als Wahlfach und kann mir sagen, welches Buch bzw. Unterlagen ich mir besorgen soll oder auf was es dort ankommt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Unterlagen, die er/sie mir per Email schicken knnte? Ich wre Euch wirklich sehr dankbar!!!

@Grbelwolke, eine sekundre Hypothyreose entsteht aufgrund einer Synthesestrung bzw. Strung der Freisetzung von TSH wodurch sich wiederum eine erniedrigte Produktion der SD-Hormone ergibt.

Ich wei, die ganzen SD-Erkrankungen sind sehr verwirrend. Hab mir auch noch keine Merkstze dazu bilden knnen. Vielleicht knnen wir ja alle zusammen daran arbeiten und es hier zusammentragen, inklusive der Vitien.

----------


## tiw28

Tag 1 h13 lsst hoffen.... Wie liefs bei euch?

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich fand H2013 schon ein klitzekleinwenig besser als F2013...was verstehst du denn unter "lsst hoffen"?

----------


## tiw28

*Na, von na ganz knappen 2 auf ne sicherere 2* 
(nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht klugscheien; aber ich hatte vor der ganzen Lernphase schon mal ein Probeexamen gekreuzt und hatte da 78 % und jetzt f13 gerade mal 3% mehr. 
Da da freut es mich, wenn H13 Tag1 85% liefert ;) und man wenigstens nen Lernerfolg erahnen kann... Mal sehen ob ichs werd halten knnen... Aber H13 ist tendenziell leichter als F13!? Oder?)
((f13 Tag eins war in diesem Sinne der Horror fr mich: 71%)

----------


## Muntermacher Mili

Mili fragt sich, warum Herbstexamen besser ausfallen aus Frhjahrsexamen ?

Und was die Leute hier denken, wie das bei dem neuen Examen sein wird ?

----------


## Lizard

Kannst du dich auch normal ausdrcken ?

----------


## Nilaaa

hey ihr lieben ich bin leider nicht so weit wie ihr ich bin im offiziellen plan also wiederhole seid 4 tagen. Zu den fragen lese ich die Top 100 Lernkarten. Bin jetzt erst bei der 15. Lernkarte  :Frown:  Ich versteh nicht warum ich sooo langsam bin! Klar sind die ersten Karten lnger aber trotzdem 15 Karten in 4 Tagen ist schon bitter...wieviel schafft ihr so? Ich wollte gerne alle 100 nochmal durchgehen

----------


## BetterCallSaul

4. Fach Urologie

Schonmal einen Kampf gewonnen  :Big Grin: 

ber mir: Alle 100?

Auf gar keinen Fall. Lerne einfach was mir wichtig erscheint und wo meine grten Lcken sind, das krieg ich doch nie sinnvoll mehr durch. Ansonsten die Fallprognosen von Doctopia / Medi-Learn nochma durchgucken.

Ich baller gerade alle falsch-fragen im Amboss durch, gestern angefangen. Sind ja nur 1470  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilaaa

ich muss leider meine quote jemals ist 70,5%

----------


## Nilaaa

fr mich ist das ganze der absolute horror ich hab grad ma die klinik fertig hatte kaum 100 Tage zeit zu lernen und hab die klinik nur mit altklausuren lernen geschafft...das meiste lerne ich ,,neu" und pj mach ich danach erst

----------


## Mera1412

> Die normalen Vitien (also Aortenstenose usw.) ? Keine Ahnung, die kann ich mir einfach merken, weil ich sie schon so oft gelernt habe. Die Pest sind dagegen die angeborenen/kindlichen Herzfehler...das habe ich noch nie in den Kopf bekommen.


Ich kann mir sowas nicht merken, wenn ich sie nur auswendig lernen wrde. Ich geh es funktionell an. Immer wenn eine Vitienfrage kommt, deck ich alles erstmal ab. Danach geh ich den Blutfluss im Herzen nochmal durch, zeichne das Herz mit den 4 Klappen auf und berlege mir, welche Klappen wann Gerusche machen mssten. Stenosen verursachen immer einen Widerstand, ffnen also nach dem regulren Ton, bei Insuffizienzen fliet das Blut zurck.

Blut fliet ins Herz (Diastole) - Trikuspidal- und Mitralklappen mssten ffnen. Falls Gerusch vorhanden, ffnet eins von denen zu spt: Diastolikum.
bzw. jetzt sollten Pulmonal- oder Aortenklappe geschlossen sein. Falls sie Gerusche machen, sind sie insuffizient.

Und das gleiche, wenn umgekehrt in der Systole. Das Blut sollte nur Richtung groen oder kleinen Blutkreislauf (also durch Aortenklappe- oder Pulmonalklappe). falls es ein Gerusch gibt, ffnen diese zu spt: Systolikum.
Segelklappen sollten in diesem Vorgang geschlossen sein, falls insuffizienz, ebenso ein Systolikum vorhanden.

So, fr die Unterscheidung der ganzen Stenosen oder Insuffizienzen wre sicher so ein Detail wie bandfrmig, oder crescendo/decrescendo wichtig, aber da guck ich eher, wo sich das p.m. befindet.

Und das reicht bei mir meistens vollkommen aus. 

Auerdem gibt es ja noch "nebensymptome" wie Synkopen, oder Dyspnoe. Und die kann man gut zuordnen, wenn man die Mechanismen erst verstanden hat ^^

Ich mag das Herz. Nur nicht meins. Ich sterb irgendwann an einer Tako-Tsubo Kardiomyopathie, ganz sicher.


E
@Nilaa: Bei mir ist es ganz hnlich. In der Klinik hab ich nur larifari nur Altklausuren gekreuzt und alles immer knapp bestanden. Ein richtiges Verstndnis habe ich immernoch nicht in der Gesamtheit und gerade so in Fchern wie in Neuro reaktiviere ich viel ZNS Wissen aus der Vorklinik.

----------


## Gerri-S

Ich merk mir das auch so hnlich wie Lorenor  :hmmm...:   Mera 

Das Herz pumpt das Blut in der Systole raus, also mssen die Aorten oder die Pulmonalklappe offen sein, wenn da also ein Gerusch ist, also in der Systole muss eine von denen stenosiert sein, weil sie nicht richtig ffnen oder es ist eine Insuffizienz von einer der Vorhofklappen, die ja geschlossen sein sollten. Welche davon kommt auf das p.m. an.
In der Diastole sind die Vorhofklappen offen, wenn also ein Diastolikum zu hren ist, sind diese entweder stenosiert oder aber eine der Taschenklappen ist insuffizient, kommt dann wieder auf das p.m. an.

----------


## wischmopp

Mera, danke fr Deine Zuammenfassung der Vitien! Schn auf den Punkt gebracht!

Jean-Luc: Oh nein, MKG, das wre auch mein absoluter Horror! Buchtipp kann ich Dir leider keinen geben, kenn mich da gar nicht aus.  Aber bei uns wre das Fach auch mglich, ich erfahr mein 4. aber erst ca. Mitte April....

----------


## Mera1412

> Ich merk mir das auch so hnlich wie Lorenor   Mera


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  (kleine OP Fans hier :P )

Du hast das alles so schn ausformuliert. Das war schon immer meine Schwche, so viel drumrum zu reden :P

@ jean luc
Und wegen MKG: Echt doof, aber das schaffst du. Die Prfer wissen schlielich auch, dass das alles neu ist und ohne Protokolle etc. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein basics Heft.
Auerdem hat mir jemand einen Tipp fr das MEX gegeben, was auf alle Fcher zutreffen soll: Lerne die Notflle! Ich hatte selbst berhaupt gar keinen MKG Unterricht gehabt und kann auch gar nichts dazu sagen -> das zeugt aber gleichzeitig davon, dass die Prfer auch davon ausgehen werden, dass man nicht alles wissen kann.

Nchster Tipp: Mach dir mal ein Brainstorming, was wichtig fr dieses Fach sein kann und welches Patientenklientel die MKG aufsucht. Ein paar Kinder, wegen Gesichtsanomalien, ein paar SHT-Patienten aus der Neuro, dann noch einige aus der Fraktion Knochentumore im Kopfbereich usw. Zumindest wren das die, auf die ich spontan komme. Das wird, nur keine Panik  :Smilie:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Wischmopp und @Mera, ach Ihr zwei seid wirklich s! Vielen Dank! Und Danke Mera fr die Tipps! 
Hoffe ich erfahre nicht erst 2 Wochen vorher wer mich da prft. Wrde schon voher gerne wissen, ob man die Themen eingrenzen kann. Sobald ich mehr erfahre, werde ich es hier posten, damit auch die anderen davon profitieren, die ggfs. auch MKG als 4. Fach haben.

Ist hier jemand von der* Uni Gttingen*? Hab gesehen, dort gibts es *Skripte fr Mund-, Kiefer und Gesichtchirurgie*, doch man braucht ein Passwort dafr. Kann mir jemand bitte das *Passwort* sagen? Knnt es mir auch ber ne private Nachricht schicken, wenn Ihr es hier nicht posten mchtet! Vielen Dank!

Wer hat denn sonst noch *MKG als 4. Fach* oder sogar als *Wahlfach*? Wrde mich sehr freuen von Euch zu hren!

P.S. *Darf denn MKG als 4. Fach geprft werden, da wir doch nie ne Vorlesung oder nie ne Prfung darin hatten? Steht auch nicht im Gegenstandskatalog.* Muss zugeben kommt mir alles sehr komisch vor.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> P.S. *Darf denn MKG als 4. Fach geprft werden, da wir doch nie ne Vorlesung oder nie ne Prfung darin hatten? Steht auch nicht im Gegenstandskatalog.* Muss zugeben kommt mir alles sehr komisch vor.


Meinst du die Frage wirklich ernst? Da ldt dich das Prfungsamt vor und schreibt es dir, wird wohl schon so stimmen... An den meisten Unis kann man JEDES Wahlfach zugelost bekommen, da sind dann auch mal Exoten bei....

----------


## wischmopp

Jean-Luc, ich wrde mir da mal gar nicht so grosse Sorgen machen. Wie Mera schon sagt, die Prfer wissen das auch, dass wir das nie hatten und wir das auch fr spter in der Regel nicht anstreben. Deshalb denke ich wirklich, die wollen nur absolute Basics, die uns als Nicht-MKG-Arzt spter auch mal unterkommen knnen, es drfte vermutlich sogar einfacher sein wie ein Fach wie Pd oder so, wo ja im Prinzip alles drankommen kann.

Du packst das sicher!

----------


## Cupcake*

Jean-Luc, ich kann verstehen, dass das jetzt stressig ist, so ein neues Fach als 4. zu haben- aber stell dir mal vor es ist Pharma oder Patho, das ist dann auch nicht viel besser und vom Lernaufwand sicher hnlich. MKG ist wenigstens begrenzt! Konzentrier dich doch jetzt auf das schriftliche, und kmmer dich um die mndliche in Ruhe danach! Das wird schon!

----------


## wischmopp

Wann hast Du denn mndlich, Jean-Luc?

----------


## abi07

hm, dass man das mal verstanden hat mit den Vitien ist ja schn und gut, aber berlegt ihr euch das echt jedesmal neu? Man muss sich doch eigentlich nur eine einzige Sache merken, dann ergibt sich alles andere. Aortenstenose kommt dauernd vor, da brauche ich nicht mehr drber nachdenken, das ist das Systolikum im 2. ICR rechts. Insuffizienz ist dann logischerweise das andere und die Mitralvitien sind genau umgekehrt (Stenose macht Diastolikum, Insuffizienz macht Systolikum), die Pulmonalvitien parallel, die Trikuspidalvitien kommen praktisch nicht vor, wren aber auch umgekehrt. Dass man die Auskultationspunkte kennt, setze ich jetzt mal voraus...

So, das war jetzt eine Einblick in meine diffuse Gedankenwelt...*duck und weg*

@Jean-Luc: Kann verstehen, dass das erstmal ein Schock ist, ein "unbekanntes" Fach zu bekommen. Aber mein erster Gedanke dazu war, dass das doch eigentlich ganz cool ist - total eingrenzbar, nicht wie die schon erwhnten Patho oder Pharma, die als Grundlagenfcher ja jedes Fach irgendwie aufgreifen knnen...mit MKG ist zumindest die Krperregion stark eingegrenzt... :hmmm...:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Wischmopp, habe bisher keinen Termin, keinen Namen des Prfers. Mir wurde nur das 4. Fach genannt.

@Cupcake, mir wre Pharma oder Patho lieber, da ich darin ganz gut bin. Aber Danke fr Deine lieben Worte!

@Coxy-Baby, Deinen spitzfindigen Kommentar httest Du Dir auch sparen knnen! Wir haben kein Platz fr sowas hier! Zudem war es nur eine Frage, die berechtigt ist, wennn man das Fach nie im Unterricht bzw. Prfung hatte oder auch nicht im Gegenstandskatalog steht.
Zudem wurde es nicht vom LPA ausgewhlt.

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Abi, ja mal schaun. Du hast Recht, es war erst einmal ein Schock, muss ich zugeben! Wnscht man wirklich keinen. Versuch auf jeden Fall das Beste daraus zu machen. Danke Dir!

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Vielen Dank fr eure Erklrungen...Herz ist einer meiner groen Schwachpunkte...neben Patho, Pharma, Neuro...
Werde mir das morgen nochmal aufmalen.

Jean Luc- wir hatten MKG und ich mag das Fach. Es ist nicht gro, bersichtlich, logisch. Bei uns wurde wert auf die Frakturen, Gnathien und Notflle gelegt. Zahnzeug kam fast gar nicht. Es gab viele Bilder- echt krass was so eine "kleine" Op aus einem Menschen macht! Vllig anderes Bild.
Du schaffst das!!!!

----------


## Estrella_83

Wer sagt denn auch, dass du im 4.Fach geprft wirst? Ich hab leider auch das Pech, dass der Professor vom 4.Fach ( Pdiatrie ) auch noch den Vorsitz hat und unser Studiendekan ist. Von daher, sehr korrekt und natrlich prft er.
Aber ich kenne ganz viele andere die ihr Fach gar nicht prfen wenn es das 4.Fach ist. Nur bei denen die es als Wahlfach hatten.
Ist ja auch gar keine Pflicht. 45-60min. kann die Prfung gehen, das 4.Fach muss nicht geprft werden.
Und bei MKG knnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der Prof/Dozent sagt, dass er es nicht prft!

----------


## Inchen

ist bei uns auch so an der uni...4 fach maximal 1-2 fragen v.a. komische kleine fcher ;D ...die machen fast nichts an der note....gibts da ein basic heftchen?

----------


## Inchen

habe gerade 2 stunden sport gemacht das tat so gut den kopf frei zu machen nur musik und rennen :dumdiddeldum...: ....kein dummes kreuzen mehr :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Nilani

Naja, vielleicht war MKG irgendwo integriert? Bei uns gabs im Rahmen der Chirurgie-VL was dazu, die ich halt nie besucht hatte. Ich htte das definitiv lieber gehabt, als Derma, was ich hatte  ::-oopss:  Wrde das aber auch erstmal beiseite schieben und mich auf die schriftliche Prfung konzentrieren. Bei uns kann man auch alles bekommen; das 4. Fach wurde bei uns auch immer geprft, bei meiner Prfung sogar im gleichen Rahmen wie die anderen 3 Fcher. Ist aber sicher von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich und jetzt wurde da der Passus ja eh nochmal gendert, so dass vielleicht wirklich nicht viel oder gar nix zu dem Fach gefragt wird. Guck doch mal, ob du bei ML irgendwo Altprotokolle findest, egal, welcher Prfer. Einfach nur, um ein Gefhl zu bekommen fr das Fach.

Edit: Abi, ich seh das mit den Vitien genauso, wie du. Htte das auch nicht so "kompliziert" gemacht  :Top:  Wichtig ist AK-Stenose, auerdem hatte ich das Gefhl, sie fragen immer die beiden wichtigsten ab (AKS und MKI)

----------


## Na123

@Nilaaa, kann mich erinnern, dass du mal nach 'Handygebrauch auf der Toilette' gefragt hattest.
Ein lieb gemeinter Rat von mir: Lass es lieber bleiben. Unser LPA hat uns alle so einen Extrawisch mit der Prfungszulassung geschickt, dass der Handygebrauch durch geeignte technische Manahmen berwacht wird. Denke mal, dass Du es nicht riskieren willst. Du schaffst das auch ohne Handy!!! 
Hier noch ein Artikel, den ich gefunden habe. Anscheinend knnen die das wirklich orten.
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/unispi...-15981697.html

----------


## Inchen

aber handy darf man schon mitnehmen oder?also ausgeschaltet bei den jacken separat ;P?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Darf nichtmal mitgefhrt werden bei uns, steht im Extraschreiben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

----------


## Nilaaa

oh mein gott ich hab grad deinen Link gelesen...Ich bin grad irgendwie richtig geschockt...ja eigentlich wusste ich ja dass es schwachsinnig ist...ich htte mich wohl auch eh nicht getraut aber das sie das mit nem piiieepppp kontrollieren finde ich ja super krass...danke frs warnen ich lasse es definitiv bleiben wre ja uerst peinlich piepend aus der Toilette geholt zu werden und vor allen anderen rausgeworfen zu werden....loooooooooooooool

----------


## LillithSophie

schaut ihr eigentlich eure ergebnisse abends schon nach?ich glaub ich werds nicht tun...

----------


## Estrella_83

ich glaub, das lass ich dieses Mal auch bleiben.....sonst krieg ich nur Panik.
Nur, wenn ich ein richtig gutes Gefhl habe, dann vielleicht.
Aber so wie ich kreuze, wird daraus sicher nichts  :Frown:

----------


## rosenrot27

Ich glaube dass ich wieder viel zu neugierig bin und deshalb nachgucken werde!

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich sehe es wir ihr zwei @Lillith und Estrella_83 - aber bei mir wird wohl auch eher dasselbe passieren wie bei rosenrot...

Wobei ich mich frs Physikum irgendwie (zumindest im Nachhinein ;)) besser vorbereitet gefhlt hatte...kann aber auch einfach daran liegen, dass es jetzt schon 3 Jahre her ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## esa7

Auch wenn es eigentlich besser wre erst an Ende zu gucken, drei Tage warten halte ich ich sicher nicht aus.

----------


## LillithSophie

vielleicht guck ich am 2.abend oder wenns ganz gut war (also nicht)andererseits wenn es superschlecht war,knnte man sich noch krankschreiben am 2. oder 3.tag  :Frown:

----------


## acetylcholin19

bringt das was??

also ich meine - zhlt das dann nicht trotzdem noch als Fehlversuch?

----------


## LillithSophie

nein,nicht wenn der amtsarzt dich krankschreibt

----------


## Lizard

Solche Geschichten knnen auch mal ganz schnell schief gehen. Das ist keine echte Alternative.

----------


## LillithSophie

hm,wenn du sicher bist dass du durchgefallen bist hast du sowieso nicht mehr besonders viele alternativen

----------


## Dokra

Nee, wirklich nicht. Hatte am Tag des schriftlichen Physikums den Notarzt bei mir, der sogar schriftlich besttigt hat, dass ich niht mal zur Prfung htte kriechen knnen. Der Amtsarzt meinte nur "Das lasse ich ihnen aber nur einmal durchgehen." :grrrr....:  Hinzukommt, dass das LPA nicht verpflichtet ist, das Attest anzuerkennen!!!

----------


## LillithSophie

ich kenne 2 leute bei denen es kein problem war.und niemanden ,bei dem es nicht funktioniert hat.wie gesagt,man kann es VERSUCHEN,wenn man mchte

----------


## acetylcholin19

ahhh ich werd hier noch wahnsinnig...es gibt echt so ein paar Sachen - die hab ich mir 10000x Mal angeschaut - und ich mach sie trotzdem JEDES mal falsch...

Meine persnliche Hass-Liste:
1) Weber/Rinne! hat jemand irgendnen guten Tip?? 
2) Hyper-/Hypoparathyreoidismus (ahhhhh!!!)
3) Geburtsmgliche/-unmgliche Lagen und insgesamt Lage/Einstellung/...

und sie wird noch lnger werden...

----------


## Estrella_83

Angenommen ich schaue doch nach und hab am ersten Tag nur 55% oder so....
was bringt mir ein Amtsarztattest? Kostet nur Geld und immerhin hat man 3 Versuche und beim nchsten Mal sollte es dann doch auf jeden Fall klappen ( die Durchfallquoten sind ja nun wirklich ziiiiiemlich gering! ).
Hatte frs mndliche Physikum auch ein Amtsarztattest, aber da war die Angst, dann am Ende beim 3.Versuch anzukommen, eben doch viel hher und das Risiko ja auch.
Man kreuzt ja manchmal sooooo unterschiedlich, also zB 10% Unterschied von einem zum nchsten Tag- je nach Fall.
Von daher finde ich sollte man auf jeden Fall alle 3 Tage hingehn. 60% muss doch irgendwie zu schaffen sein und vielleicht luft es an nem anderen Tag viel besser  :Smilie:

----------


## esa7

Das die Durchfallquoten ziemlich gering sind, ntzt demjenigen, dem die MC-Fragen absolut nicht liegen ja auch nichts. Persnlich kenne ich nur jemanden der zweimal durchgefallen ist, aber mndlich und praktisch echt gut war und auch schon vor der Prfung einen Job sicher hatte. Hab auch mal kurz gegoogelt und fr 2007, 2010 und 2012 threads gefunden, in denen jemand dreimal durchgefallen war. Insofern kann es schon Sinn machen, sich mit unter 50% am ersten Tag und bisher eher knappen Ergebnissen bei den Probeexamen fr den zweiten Tag krank schreiben zu lassen. Ob einen MC-Fragen liegen, ist halt echt ne Typfrage und sagt nicht so viel ber das rztliche Knnen aus.

----------


## Estrella_83

Dass MC-Fragen mit rztlichem Knnen absolut nichts zu tun haben, das ist ja denke ich mal jedem klar ;)
Muss man eben fr sich entscheiden, ob man sich ein Attest holt.
Ich persnlich wrde es eben versuchen. Meine Meinung, aber die muss ja nicht jeder vertreten.

----------


## Lizard

Beim nchsten Examen kommen dann ja auch wieder MC Fragen, ob sie einem liegen oder nicht.
Ich wrde es auch versuchen durchzuziehen. 60% sind doch wirklich machbar.

----------


## LillithSophie

fr dich machbar(was ja prima ist!),fr andere (mit anderen umstnden )vielleicht nicht.bis zum nchsten examen ist aber dann nochmal zeit zum lernen.wenn ich am 1.tag sehen wrde ich htte 30% ,wrde ich mir persnlich ein attest holen.

----------


## Mera1412

Ich glaube, hier wird niemand der Beteiligten pltzlich 30% kreuzen. Auch jene Leute, die nichts getan haben sollten, werden mehr als diese Prozentzahl wissen. 

Ich fr meinen Teil habe mir vorgenommen, dass ich jeden Tag meine Antworten hier eintragen werde, und danach werden einem die Ergebnisse ja auch bermittelt. (Bei Clubmitgliedschaft sogar per sms). Wsste auch nicht, was es mir schaden soll.
Wenn es ganz schlecht gelaufen sein sollte, dann wrde ich die Antworten ohnehin selbst googlen wollen, bei solchen Dingen bin ich sehr neugierig.

----------


## Nilaaa

sehr schn gesagt esa

----------


## LillithSophie

vielleicht bin ich zu pessimistisch.. irgendwie zerrt dieses doofe examen an meinen nerven!!

----------


## tachykard

Guten Morgen miteinander,
das wird schon, macht Euch nicht verrckt. Wrde es jetzt auch durchziehen, komme was wolle. Auch wenn der erste Tag schlecht lief (luft ja gefhlt immer schlecht), auf jeden Fall alle Tage machen. Aber klar, das  muss jeder fr sich entscheiden. Trotzdem glaub ich, wir packen das!!!! 
Hab grad ein Hoch, hab den ersten Tag F2013 gekreuzt - gefhlt ne Katastrophe, aber stolze 81 %. Bin grad durch die Wohnung getanzt. 
Also Kopf hoch! Und ich wrde am ersten und zweiten Tag nicht nachschauen, sonst mach ich mich noch verrckt!
Einen schnen Tag Euch. Und denkt immer dran (klar das ist leicht gesagt): Das ist nur ne Prfung. Gerade wir mit Kindern wissen doch, wenn was Schlimmes mit den Kindern ist, dann ist alles andere nachrangig. 
Wir schaffen das schon alle!!!  :Top:

----------


## Mera1412

> Hab grad ein Hoch, hab den ersten Tag F2013 gekreuzt - gefhlt ne Katastrophe, aber stolze 81 %. Bin grad durch die Wohnung getanzt.


Wow, glckwunsch. Ich hab gestern bei Frage 10 aufgehrt, es war wirklich eine Katastrophe bis dahin gewesen, weil ich zwischenzeitlich auf "Auswertung" geklickt hatte und nur rosa sah  :Frown: 
Ich versuche, das komplette F13 heute zu kreuzen. Mal sehn, ich mchte ja blo auf meine sicheren 65% oder so  :Frown:

----------


## LillithSophie

du hast recht,tachykard!!glckwunsch!!
mera,die ersten fragen da fand ich auch am bldesten und am ende hatte ich 65%!du wirst wahrscheinlich auch mindests soviel haben..
an die mit den kids :Embarrassment: ff topic: nervt es euch auch so,wenn ihr quasi manchmal die "blden"seid??ich knnte grad ausflippen,
gestern (nachdem kind 1 die ganze nacht mit  neuen backenzaehnen an mir genuckelt hat)ewige diskussion warum man nur ein spielzeug in den kiga mitnehmen darf (ist so vorgeschrieben,blabla)mann sagt nach 10 min"son quatsch,kind 2 kann auch 3 mitnehmen",bringt kind in kiga ,sagt "er hat heute 3 spielsachen dabei,das passt schon!!"geht raus und fliegt nach stockholm zum arbeiten. beim abholen werde ich natrlich total angemotzt von den kindergrtnerinnen und heute morgen riesendrama wegen spielsachen (aber papa sagt..) sowas passiert hier echt in letzter zeit dauernd!!!!

----------


## esa7

@ mera
Ich wrde F2013 lieber auf 2 tage aufteilen, dann sind Konzentration und somit wahrscheinlich auch Ergebniss besser. Das knnte sonst negative Auswirkungen auf die Motivation haben... Und wenn dir das zu wenig Fragen pro tag sind, kannst du ja nachmittags noch was anderes Wiederholen.

----------


## esa7

@Lillith
Unsere Erzieherinnen sind so lieb, die wrden nie wegen irgendwas motzen. Aber das Spielzeugproblem haben wir nicht so, die Kinder wollen nur selten und dann auch nur eins mitnehmen.

----------


## LennysMum

@Lillith: Oh nein, wie tzend, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Hab hier hnliche Probleme. Mein Sohn ist 8 Monate und geht noch nicht in die KITA. Und die letzten Wochen und Monate wars ja fr mich schon schwierig zu lernen bern Tag (hab hat gelernt wenn er geschlafen hat und noch 1-2 Stunden nachts). 
Jetzt hat sich mein Mann "extra" Urlaub genommen die letzten 2 Wochen und was ist??? Ich komm noch weniger zum lernen als vorher!!!! Irgendwie ist jetzt alles durcheinander und mir kommts so vor als meint hier jeder, es ist ja Urlaub, da braucht man ja nix machen...so nervig. Und wenn er den Kleinen hat ist der Kleine nur am Motzen und Schimpfen, so dass ich mich auch nicht konzentrieren kann. "Ich wei ja auch nicht was ich flasch mache...:" Echt zum Kotzen. Bin froh wenn diese Prfung rum ist!!!!

----------


## Estrella_83

Fahr doch in die Bib, da hast du Ruhe und kannst bis abends bleiben.....gerade jetzt die letzten 2 Wochen finde ich nochmal sehr wichtig.
Zuhause kann ich auch nicht lernen, wenn mein Freund und Sohn da sind. Dann kommt er stndig ins Zimmer rein oder ich hr ihn beim Spielen/Schreien/Singen....wie auch immer. Unsere Wohnung ist einfach zu klein und ich nutze die Zeit dann in der Bib

----------


## wischmopp

Das Spielzeugproblem ist bei uns im Kindergarten klar gelst - es gibt alle paar Wochen mal einen Spielzeugtag, da darf jedes Kind 1 (!) Spielzeug mitbringen, sonst gar nicht. Auer die Schlafenskinder, die drfen ein Kuscheltier haben, aber eben nur zum schlafen. Funktioniert eigentlich gut. Ansonsten redet mir mein Mann bei sowas aber auch nicht dagegen, das ist ja echt anstrengend dann....

Mein Grund zum jammern ist eher dieser blde Streik!! Wir hatten ja schon 2 Tage, wie es jetzt aussieht (noch nicht offiziell), wird es nchste Woche wieder 2 Streiktage geben. Einen auch noch ganz spontan, so dass man morgens vor verschlossener Tr steht... echt zum k....en! Ich hab ja durchaus bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Verstndnis, aber was bringt dieses Superspontane??? Auer rger fr die Eltern doch gar nichts, oder?

Ich hab brigens bei Kreuzen jetzt mal meinen Ergebnisse vor en Fllen aufgeschrieben und dann nach jedem Fall einzeln. Ich bin bei Einzelfragen um einiges besser, je nach Fall schwankt es dann so um 3% hin oder her. Das heit, bei 5 Fllen, in denen ich wenig Ahnung habe, falle ich dann eben um 15% ab.... Wie soll ich mich aber darauf vorbereiten?? Es ist dann einfach nur noch fallabhngig, wie ich kreuze. Da kann ich dann ja nur auch nette Flle hoffen, oder? 

@abi: Mein Kleiner ist 6, in seiner Altersklasse laufen sie 800 Meter. Und das ganze zugunsten eines Kinderhospizes. Da ist jetzt der Ehrgeiz gro, den armen Kindern helfen zu knnen. Aber er sagt, extra drauf trainieren mu er nicht. "Mama, ich wei doch, wie rennen geht!" Na dann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mera1412

> @ mera
> Ich wrde F2013 lieber auf 2 tage aufteilen, dann sind Konzentration und somit wahrscheinlich auch Ergebniss besser. Das knnte sonst negative Auswirkungen auf die Motivation haben... Und wenn dir das zu wenig Fragen pro tag sind, kannst du ja nachmittags noch was anderes Wiederholen.


Ich lieg so im Verzug wegen der letzten leeren Tage. Ich muss das einfach einmal durch haben, wahrscheinlich werd ichs ohnehin nicht schaffen.

Ich fhl mich total ausgelaugt, ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr  :Traurig:

----------


## Jean-Luc

Ich qule mich schon wieder hier durch.  :Frown:  Hab absolut keine Lust mehr. Komischerweise fiehl F13 bei mir ziemlich gut aus. Fand es gefhlsmig auch einfacher als H13. Wrde mich freuen, wenn wir so hnliche Fragen bekommen wrden. 
Ist Euch aufgefallen, dass im H13 Sachen gefragt wurden, die auch nicht in den Lernkarten drin stehen? Standen auch nicht im Herold, d.h. absolutes Spezialwissen mal wieder. Das macht mir schon ein bisschen Angst.  :Frown: 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Top 100 wirklich so ntzlich sind, vielleicht sollte man nur die lesen, die rot bzw. gelb sind. Alles andere ist sonst Zeitverschwendung. 
Will wirklich nur bestehen, natrlich wr ne gute Note schn, muss aber nicht sein. Will den Mist nur nicht nochmal machen mssen!!!!

----------


## Calaysa

Ich glaube bei fast allen von uns ist die Luft raus, ich mach grad auch von Tag zu Tag weniger weil ich berhaupt keine Lust mehr habe.

Ich hab mir fest vorgenommen erst am Donnerstag nachmittag nachzuschauen weil ich mich sonst egal wie das Ergebnis ist verrckt machen werde. Ich hoffe ich halt es durch.

Und @Kinder: ja wir haben bei uns auch die 1-2 Spielzeuge drfen mitgenommen werden Regel und die Erzieherinnen motzen einen auch mal fr das ein oder andere an -auch fr Sachen die der Papa gemacht hat, dann geb ich das einfach weiter  :Grinnnss!: . Was das mitnehmen von Sachen angeht gibts da Grad mit dem Kleinen einige Kmpfe, allerdings sind mein Mann und ich uns da zumindest einig sodass man gemeinsam steht, was es einfacher macht - ein wenig zumindest (wer ein bockiges dreijhriges Kind erlebt hat wei was ich meine :-P). 

So nun muss ich aber fr heute endlich noch ein wenig was machen, heute nachmittag wird gepackt und morgen fahren die Kinder zur Oma.

----------


## Inchen

so kreuze heute das letzte examen (neu)..h12....ach du meine gte was ist denn das fr ein mist! meiner meinung nach das bldeste und schwerste examen :Keks:  knnte heulen

----------


## Inchen

htte ich mir nur 2 aufgehoben, htte ich glaube ich ein besseres gefhl...aber h12 ;///

----------


## Filea

bin gerade auch bei h12, hatte dies aber nach 50 tagen schonmal gekreuzt und kreuze es nur deshalb jetzt einigermaen, aber immer noch finde ich h12 auch sehr schwer und auch gerade die flle nicht so dankbar... also so ganz kann ich bisher nicht sagen,dass mir aufgefallen wre dass die frhjahrsexamen immer schwerer waren..

----------


## Mera1412

Wow. Warum sind einige Menschen so egoistisch. Gerade hat mich meine Mutter angerufen, um mir zu sagen, dass eine Verwandte aus DDorf auf dem Weg zu uns ist. Sie hat sich einfach selbst fr mehrere Tage eingeladen. Statt mal vorher zu fragen, ob es gelegen kommt  :keule: 

Ich habe die Bib bisher gemieden, aber ab heute kann ich mir einen festen Platz reservieren  :Beamen: 

Fr alle, die sich wundern: trkische Dorfmentalitt  :keule:   :keule:   :keule:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Tachykard, willkommen im Club der 81er Tag 1 F13  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jean-Luc

Hab so nen Flyer erhalten, wo man 10 Euro Rabatt auf Schuhe bekommt.
Ich brauch nichts aber vielleicht einer von Euch.
Der Code lautet: RS-03-2014 bei www.roland-schuhe.de. Kann jeder von Euch einmal benutzen.
Ist gltig bis 04.05.2014, Minimumbestellwert 29,95.
Vielleicht brauchen ja die sen Kiddis neue Schuhe oder Ihr selbst. Viel Spass!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kcr33

Unangekndigter Besuch nervt wirklich, vor allem in unserer jetzigen Situation ;) Jeder hat so sein "Pckchen" neben dem Examensstress, das gehrt (leider) dazu und geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid  :Smilie:  Bewundere alle Mtter hier so sehr, ich komme mit mir alleine manchmal gar nicht mehr mit der Zeitplanung klar.

Ich brauche dringend Euren Rat! Mir fehlen noch 584 Fragen bis ich dann bis einschlielich H2012 alle Fragen durch habe (grtenteils so nervfcher wie epi, arbeitsmed, etc).
Danach beginnt das theoretische Wiederholen und das Generalkreuzen der F2013 und H2013.
Ich versuche bis morgen Abend die 584 Fragen durchzujagen, aber soll ich einfach kreuzen kreuzen oder nach dem Rhythmus wie bisher erst LK/Skripte und dann Kreuzen?
Ich liege so weit zurck, menno.
Ist es ok wenn ich am MO mit F2013 beginne???? Versuche ein ganzes Examen in zwei Tagen zu kreuzen und den Rest des Tages den Inhalt nachzuarbeiten.

Die Zeit rennt so sehr  :Frown:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@kcr33, hast Du die 584 Fragen noch nicht gekreuzt oder sind es Falschfragen. Wenn Du sie noch nie gekreuzt hast, wrde ich denen auf jeden Fall den Vortritt geben. Danach H13 und F13. Mit LK meintest Du die Top 100 oder die LK nach 100 Tagelernplan?
Also von den Top 100 bin ich nicht so nen Freund von, da das meiste bei mir grn ist und teilweise auch dort inhaltliche Sachen fehlen, was mir besonders bei H13 aufgefallen ist. Waren aber auch spezielle Fragen. Wenn Du jeden Tag so 146 Fragen von den 584 kreuzt bist Du in 4 Tagen durch, dann hast Du noch locker 6 Tage Zeit fr H13 und F13. Du schaffst das!!! Ganz sicher!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

Absturz, Absturz, Absturz !!!! Hab heute das Examen F13 komplett gekreuzt. Wollte ja eigtl. damit warten bis kurz vor Schluss aber war dann doch neugierig ber den aktuellen Stand.
Tag 1 - 76,9%
Tag 2 - 72,9%
Tag 3 - 80%
=> insgesamt 76,6%

Bevor ihr jetzt sagt Hauptsache bestanden, natrlich wre das bestanden aber fr mich ist das grad ein ganz groer Schock da ich mich frage was das ganze Lernen in den letzten Wochen gebracht hat (anscheinend so gut wie nichts, jedenfalls was die Prozente betrifft fast keine Verbesserung!!!), ich bei nahezu keiner Frage sicher war (!!) und jetzt die Zeit viel zu knapp ist um noch gro was zu ndern, befrchte ich !  :Traurig:   :Traurig: 

Was ich daraus mitgenommen habe: 
1. Wenn mich einer von diesen Fllen auf dem falschen Fu erwischt, sind gleich mal mind. 10-12/15 Fragen hintereinander futsch! 
2. es kann nicht gengend Psychiatrie drankommen...
(3. es gibt Leute die heien Fokko und Hinnerk  :hmmm...:  ernsthaft, hatte diese namen noch nie zuvor gehrt)

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps ? Muss noch alle groen Fcher wiederholen, F13 nacharbeiten und H13 kreuzen + nacharbeiten, die potentiellen Flle intensiv lernen, also Zeit ist wirklich knapp...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Rira, bewege mich genauso in diesem %-Feld wie Du. Bei F13 hatte ich sogar einmal 88,3%. Werde ich aber niemals im Examen kreuzen, bin ich mir sicher. Ich glaube um ne gut 2 oder besser zu erhalten htte man wie Esa schon im August/Sept anfangen mssen zu lernen. Aber nicht traurig sein, vielleicht kommen ja nicht so schwere Fragen, da Pr und Post-PJler zusammen schreiben und wir so viele sind. Wird bestimmt ganz voll in den Stadthallen. 
Mein Rat: Wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholen...weiss hrt sich schrecklich an. Hab auch keine Lust mehr....aber leider kommen wir nicht drum rum.....Wir schaffen das! Fr mich gilt aber wirklich momentan, nur bestehen! Will den Mist nie wieder machen mssen!

----------


## Cupcake*

Jaa- Psychiatrie  :Love:  

Ich glaub auch , Hauptsache man wiederholt, egal wie man es macht. Wir haben das doch jetzt schon bestanden. Und welche Note es dann wird, ist glaub ich Glckssache- ob einem die Flle liegen oder nicht, oder ob man dann ein gutes Hndchen zum Raten hat- und dafr muss man vor allem ausgeschlafen und einigermaen ruhig sein! Ich hab F2013 Tag 2 jetzt auch richtig gut gekreuzt, obwohl mir die Flle gar nicht lagen. Ich lern jetzt die Top 100, kreuz die aber nur sporadisch, weil sie eh grn sind, und wiederhol dann die roten/gelben Karten fachweise und fachweise die Falschfragen. Vor allem aber hr ich heute mal frher auf und leg mich auf die Couch und mach gar nichts.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kcr33

Danke Dir Jean-Luc!!!!! Ich mache DREI KREUZE (oder besser: NIE mehr kreuze) wenn ich das Examen bestehe!!!!!!

----------


## Inchen

ich bin gerade voll down...h12 hats in sich bin gerade tag2 und insgesamt nur 68% bis jetzt...und das obwohl ich echt auch schon lange lerne...habe eher das gefhl ich kreuze immer schlechter...hmpf

----------


## Inchen

habe immer von einer 2 getrumt hmpf jetzt ist es eher die 3 :Keks:

----------


## Filea

Inchen genau das dachte ich auch, ich kreuze manche Sachen mittlerweile falsch die ich anfangs richtig gekreuzt habe, nur weil ich jetzt teilweise die abgefahrenen anderen antwortmglichketen vom namen her kenne und denke och knnte auch sein und anfangs hatte ich die nie gehrt, daher das naheliegendste angekreuzt und es war richtig... ich denke galube ich mittlerweile fast zu kompliziert und kreuze zu wenig intuitiv..daher werde ich am Sonntag mal richtig Pause machen, an den strand fahren, wetter soll ja toll werden und hoffen mein kopf erholt sich dann ein wenig.. ist vielleicht das falsche so kurz vor dem examen, aber naja..

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Wird am Ende bestimmt weniger schlimm als wir die ganze Zeit dachten  :Big Grin:

----------


## rirateme

So, hab mich jetzt endlich um die Parkinsonmedis gekmmert, war gewnscht von abi07 ! Sorry fr die Versptung...mir ist echt nichts eingefallen, hab jetzt diese verrckte Story zusammengebastelt, direkt aus der Amboss Tabelle:

Tour de Parkinson: Will man ber 70 fahren, muss man definitiv l-dopen !! Aber Achtung davon kann einem bel werden. Will man unter 70 fahren, ist die 1.Wahl viel RARP-fahren, und als 2. Wahl auf dem Ergometer Lisas Pergament im Cab bromoten. Zumindest bis Amanda von der NMDA in ihrer Ente angefahren Comt und wieder alle Fahrer auf Halluzinationen, Impulsstrungen und Schlafattacken checkt. Frs chinesische Team selegtiert Mao rasant die anticholinesischen Buddies aus der Biple's Republic.

@Wischmopp: Sry fr unfallchirurgie ist mir nixhts weiteres eingefallen bis auf die Sache mit Monte und Monteggia, aber werde mich melden wenn mir was einfllt...

@Glaukommedis, falls es jemanden interessiert: aus einem engl Forum kommt der Spruch EAT, PAL ! Sind die Anfangsbuchstaben,  echt praktisch finde ich !

----------


## Gerri-S

Wre auch zu schn vom IMPP, wenn die jetzt das erste Examen, wo Pr- und Post-PJler zusammenschreiben super schwer machen. Die Pr-PJler hatten um die 65 Tage teilweise freie Lernzeit nach dem Semester, wenn die jetzt alle rausfliegen, htten die sich die neue Approbationsordnung auch sparen knnen...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Die Pr-PJs konnten ihr letztes Semester theoretisch auch einfach direktden IMPP Stuff mitlernen knnen, das wren ja 5-6 Fcher die das (bei uns) zumindest waren. Theoretisch..

Ohne jetzt Hass auf mich zu lenken. Traue dem IMPP alles zu, hoffe aber das es einfacher wird.

----------


## Gerri-S

Fr die Galeazzi Fraktur kann man sich brigens merken, dass Marco Galeazzi ein RAD-Fahrer ist, also der Radius gebrochen ist, oder das wo ein a am Anfang im Wort ist, ist GAleazzi, wie in RAdius...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Ratzi Fatzi (Fraktur) Galeazzi

----------


## Nilani

> Was ich daraus mitgenommen habe: 
> 1. Wenn mich einer von diesen Fllen auf dem falschen Fu erwischt, sind gleich mal mind. 10-12/15 Fragen hintereinander futsch! 
> 2. es kann nicht gengend Psychiatrie drankommen...
> (3. es gibt Leute die heien Fokko und Hinnerk  ernsthaft, hatte diese namen noch nie zuvor gehrt)
> 
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps ? Muss noch alle groen Fcher wiederholen, F13 nacharbeiten und H13 kreuzen + nacharbeiten, die potentiellen Flle intensiv lernen, also Zeit ist wirklich knapp...


Bei den Fllen ist es in jedem Examen so, dass ein paar davon total doof sind, extrem ins Detail gehn und man nur noch den Kopf gegen die Wand hauen mchte und dann gibts welche, die total einfach sind und wo einem die Punkte geschenkt werden (bei uns letztes Jahr Notfallmedizin mit Rea-Fragen). Die meisten bewegen sich, bis auf paar Einzelfragen, in der Mitte dazwischen und sind gut machbar. Irgendwie mssen ja die Einser/Zweier und Durchfaller zustande kommen  :hmmm...: 

Ich hab im Herbst brigens - so gaaaaanz grob - 80-70-60 % gekreuzt und wre es umgekehrt gewesen, wr ich auch am 2. Tag wieder hingegangen. Es kommen unterschiedliche Themen dran, ein Tag luft gut, ein anderer weniger. Am Ende zhlt das Gesamtergebnis. Wenn ihr jetzt ber 60% seid, seid ihr das im Examen mit groer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch. Und es ist auch normal, dass ihr jetzt so gar keinen Bock mehr habt und Sachen falsch kreuzt, weil keinen Bock, keine Konzentration, zu kompliziert gedacht. Wenn ihr das Heft vor euch habt, macht ihr paar Kritzeleien dran, geht konzentriert ans Werk und alles wird gut  :Top:   :Knuddel:

----------


## Cupcake*

Nilani, vielen Dank fr deine aufmunternden und beruhigenden Worte !  :Jump: 

Ich glaub Galeazzi vergisst jetzt hier keiner mehr  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Mit Latexallergie geht das Gummi nicht mehr ber die Banane..

IMPP, ich hasse dich wirklich.

----------


## Nilaaa

Ich glaub ja nicht dass die fragen wegen uns einfacher werden aber ich rechne sehr stark mit einer greren durchfallquote :S

----------


## wischmopp

@rira: Super, Deine Parkinson-Medikamente! Danke!!

Und allen Danke fr die Radiusfraktur! Vergesse ich jetzt wirklich nicht mehr....  :Grinnnss!: 

@Nilani: Dir auch Danke fr Deine lieben Worte, das tut echt gut, so kurz vor Ende. Bin auch so platt mittlerweile, ich kann mich auch kaum noch konzentrieren... Ich mag einfach nicht mehr... Menno
Fngst Du eigentlich nchste Woche an zu arbeiten, Nilani? Hab ich das richtig in Erinnerung? Spannend....

----------


## Gerri-S

Wieviel Fragen schafft ihr eigentlich so pro Tag, wenn ihr nur kreuzt und keine Lk lest? Hier hat einer Mal geschrieben er wrde so um die 400 - 600 pro Tag machen und das hat mich leicht nervs gemacht, ist das auch normal fr euch?

----------


## Nilaaa

hm NEIN!!!! 600 fragen am tag?! der kann mir ja nicht erzhlen dass er die fragen wirklich liest sondern einfach anklickt weil ers wieder erkennt und dann schnell durch klickt, da ist der lerneffekt auch nicht so gro wenn man nicht richtig mitliest und mitdenkt...

----------


## wischmopp

Ich schaff ehrlich gesagt selten mehr als 200-250. Ich wrde zwar gern mehr kreuzen, aber meine Konzentration lsst dann einfach nach. Ich lese allerdings auch noch LKs, nur kreuzen knnte ich eh nicht...

----------


## Nilani

> @Nilani: Dir auch Danke fr Deine lieben Worte, das tut echt gut, so kurz vor Ende. Bin auch so platt mittlerweile, ich kann mich auch kaum noch konzentrieren... Ich mag einfach nicht mehr... Menno
> Fngst Du eigentlich nchste Woche an zu arbeiten, Nilani? Hab ich das richtig in Erinnerung? Spannend....


Durchhalten, bald ist es geschafft  :Keks: 
Ja, ich fange tatschlich am Dienstag an mit arbeiten, fahre aber morgen schon in meine neue Heimat, da ich Mo. noch einiges vor hab. Eigentlich sollte ich packen, aber mir fllt es echt schwer, hier die Zelte abzubrechen  :Nixweiss: . Naja, leg ich wohl nochmal ne Nachtschicht ein, ab nchste Woche hat sich das wohl erledigt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mera1412

> hm NEIN!!!! 600 fragen am tag?! der kann mir ja nicht erzhlen dass er die fragen wirklich liest sondern einfach anklickt weil ers wieder erkennt und dann schnell durch klickt, da ist der lerneffekt auch nicht so gro wenn man nicht richtig mitliest und mitdenkt...


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Gerade frs IMPP muss man sich doch fragenorientierend vorbereiten. Wenn man sich gut ber die Fragen vorbereitet, lernt man mehr als man denkt. Zumindest habe ich eigentlich nur ber die Fragen gelernt und nur ab und zu wenn ich motiviert genug war, ein paar Lernkarten gelesen. 
Dafr habe ich teilweise sehr viel Zeit gebraucht. An einem Kreuztag sa ich teilweise 4-5h (maximal), weil ich manchmal alleine an einer Frage 15 min sa.
Und wenn man da auf Masse kreuzt und nicht qualitativ, dann bringt die hohe Zahl nur dazu, dass andere verrckt werden. Wenn man das die ganze Zeit so gehandhabt hat wie calaysa (glaub ich), ist das vielleicht nochmal ein anderer Lerneffekt, weil viele Fragen, die sich hneln im Laufe des Kreuzen oft wiederholt haben, aber fr die letzten paar Tage wrde ich niemanden diesen Stress empfehlen.

----------


## marie_e

Hey Nilani!
Ich wnsch dir einen ganz tollen Start im thringer Lande :Grinnnss!: 
und das alles so wird wie du dir es vorstellst!

ich schaff nich mehr so viel am Tag, lese und kreuze jetzt allerdings auch ruhiger und konzentrierter....ich hoff alles wird gut...

----------


## wischmopp

Nilani, von mir auch alles alles Gute fr den Start!! Ich wnsch Dir DEN Job, den Du Dir wnschst und dass Du Dich in Deiner neuen Heimat gut einlebst, nette Kollegen, eine gute Einarbeitung, gute Arbeitsbedingungen und und und... Es wird sicher alles toll!! Ich hoffe, Du hltst uns auf dem Laufenden!  :Party:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

An richtig guten Tagen kratz ich die 415/16 (2x bislang), aber ich bin da auf jeden Fall 60-70 Sek pro Frage am kreuzen im allerschnellsten Fall. 

Wenn ich fragen gar nich kapiere sitze ich entsprechend lnger.


Dauer: 1105.67 Minuten (im Mittel 75.2 Sekunden / Frage)

883 Fragen (18h ca lol.)

ca 60% von meinen falsch beantworteten sind das die ich nochma durchgegangen bin.

ber 500 sinds noch

----------


## Calaysa

Wie viel jeder pro Tag kreuzt find ich ist auch nicht so relevant, vor allem gen Ende keine Panik machen lassen. Ich hab's damals nur geschrieben weil gefragt wurde.
Und nein ich kreuze nicht extra auf Masse oder auf besonders viel und ich lese mir die Fragen (und Lernkarten) gut durch. Natrlich kommen Fragen in hnlicher Form wieder vor oder man wei die Antwort, dann les ich mir auch nicht alles durch. Ordentlich mach ich es aber schon und nicht extra auf Masse. Ich sitze dann aber auch 10-12 Stunden insgesamt am Tag dran.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Yo seh ich auch so. Jede Frage braucht bestimmtes Ma an Zuwendung, der Schnitt dabei sagt nich so viel aus.

Dazu haben wir noch ne Whatsapp Gruppe am laufen, in der wir Fragen und Probleme besprechen, potentielle Fragen besprechen die wiederholt gefragt werden knnten und weitere Probleme der Patienten in den Fragen, die nicht explizit gefragt wurden, nebenbei Rtgenbilder durchgehen oder Fakten abfragen

Et soll einfach nur vorbei sein....


Und Fragen zum 2. und 3. mal falsch kreuzen macht voll viel Spa. Hoffe bin nich der Einzige der sich total verbldet vorkommt.

Allen vorran Naturheilkunde, Arbeitsmedizin und Auge. Danach kommen ungeordnet Zytostatika, Derma und paar Trap Fragen.

----------


## Calaysa

Oh ja das sind auch meine falsch Favoriten, besonders Naturheilkunde  :bhh:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Bald nie wieder kreuzen. Gott freu ich mich drauf.

----------


## rirateme

Noch ein paar Merkhilfen aus dem Internet: http://www.stexdose.de/2008/08/26/di...-hammerexamen/

----------


## Jean-Luc

Guten Morgen! Seid Ihr auch so mde? Bin gestern Abend auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen. Wollte eigentlich dort kreuzen, ist aber nix mehr draus geworden. Jetzt muss ich das zu meinem heutigen Tagespensum mit dran hngen...naja, ich gib mein Bestes.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich.... so langsam wird mir alles egal....wenn IMPP unmgliche Fragen stellt und ich durchfalle, dann muss ich es nochmal machen. Wr zwar rgerlich aber es gibt schlimmere Sachen im Leben!

----------


## wischmopp

Guten Morgen!

Danke, rira, da sind echt noch ein paar gute Sachen dabei!  :Grinnnss!: 

So sehe ich das mittlerweile auch, Jean-Luc! Es ist einfach der Saft raus bei mir, ich mach einfach nur noch so unmotiviert vor mich hin. Es soll einfach ganz schnell vorbei sein jetzt!!

----------


## Jean-Luc

Ach Wischmopp, schau mal wir haben und geben wirklich unser Bestes. OK wir haben nicht wie einige hier im August oder noch frher angefangen, aber wir waren echt fleiig. Wenn das nicht langt, dann hats eben nicht gelangt auch wenns bitter klingt.
Und wenns das Hex wirklich schwer sein sollte wie einige hier denken, wrden ne Menge durchfallen und dann msste das IMPP den Modus etwas runterschrauben. Kenne Leute, den geht es so schlecht momentan, dass sie PPIs und andere Sachen nehmen mssen, damit sie das durchhalten. Finde das wirklich traurig....

----------


## LennysMum

Guten Morgen!

Haha das Spielzeug von meinem Sohn singt die ganze Zeit "Hallo, hallo,* Lernen macht so viel Spa*!".... ::-oopss: 

Na wenn uns das mal nicht motivieren sollte???!!!  ::-stud:  :bhh:

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich hab heut einfach mal ausgepennt und war grad schn im englischen Garten laufen - ich hab gute Laune (wird sich vermutlich gleich ndern) - und ich hab irgendwie gerade dieses herrliche "I don't care" Gefhl - "I don't care IMPP" lalalala  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Estrella_83

so geht es mir auch gerade....bin zwar seit 6 wach weil mein Sohn sich immer die Wochenenden aussucht um extrem frh aufzustehen ( die Woche ber muss ich ihn immer wecken fr die Kita ) aber ich hab gerade so ein gutes Gefhl, obwohl ich ja so schlecht das F13 gekreuzt habe.
Irgendwie ist das Wetter so toll, ich hab sturmfrei und kann somit den ganzen Tag lernen. Vielleicht setz ich mich nachher mal raus in den Garten  :Smilie: 
Und irgendwie werden wir das schon alle schaffen! Jetzt ist es nur noch soooooooo kurz bis endlich alles rum ist und dann beginnt der Sommer.
Ach, es knnte (fast) schner gar nicht sein  :Party:

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich werde ab dem 25.4. erstmal fr mind. 10 monate in die USA gehen - endlich mal weg, auch weg aus dem ganzen Stress der letzten Monate und Wochen - parallel immer Labor, dieser Versuch jener Versuch weil Publikation - wieder Revision - irgendwann zwischendurch Kreuzen - und jetzt endlich mal raus aus dieser anstrengenden Umgebung (hier geht es primr um das Team) - ich arbeite nur noch auf den 25.4. hin....und ich bin einfach nur froh, wenn noch dazu das Examen rum ist, und der Wahnsinn wre, wenn ich es bestehen wrde, aber wenn nicht, dann wei ich auch woran es lag...und dann geh ich erstmal trotzdem weg...

----------


## Estrella_83

Wow! Und hast du schon vom 23.-25.4. Mndliche? Kann man sich alles echt gar nicht vorstellen. Ich bin auch in 4,5 Wochen auf einmal rztin wenn alles klappt  :Smilie:

----------


## acetylcholin19

nein ... gott sei Dank nicht...ich bin eine der Pr-Pjlerinnen ;) gehrt brigens auch zu den grnden warum es halt vll auch nicht klappt und dann verstndlich wre - ich hab ein Forschungsstipendium bekommen und das muss ich bis sptestens 1. Mai antreten  :Smilie:  und so eine Chance bekommt man nicht 2 Mal im Leben vermutlich  :Smilie:

----------


## acetylcholin19

@estrella: was machst du denn dann (sorry - falls es schon irgendwo stehen sollte, der thread ist schon soo lange)?

----------


## Lizard

Bin ich nur zu bld oder gibts bei Amboss nicht die Funktion "Alle falschen Fragen kreuzen"?

Edit: Habs doch gefunden  :Big Grin:

----------


## wischmopp

Ich glaube, die falschen Fragen kannst Du nur je Sitzung kreuzen....

----------


## acetylcholin19

nee ...geh einfach mal auf "neue" sitzung und klick dann unten "falsch" an und eigentlich sollte dann die Anzahl aller falschen Fragen markiert werden und dann kanns losgehen

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich? Erstmal faulenzen, bummeln, Kaffetrinken, Freunde treffen, Sonne genieen und im Juni kommt dann mein 2.Kind zur Welt und ab da wird es sowieso wieder nicht mehr langweilig  :Big Grin: 
Mein Freund hat 2 Monate Elternzeit und wir werden den Sommer hoffentlich richtig genieen knnen.
Und ab Anfang 2015 will ich gerne arbeiten. Werde mich dann direkt nach dem Examen bewerben, wenn ich alle Papiere zusammen hab.
Nur die Approbation beantrage ich erst nach dem Mndlichen, da ich ja- fr den Fall, dass doch noch was mit der Schwangerschaft ist und ich nicht teilnehme- am Ende sonst 2mal 180€ bezahlen muss.
Wenn ich keine Kinder htte, wrde ich glaube ich erstmal richtig die Welt erkunden oder zu meiner damaligen Gastfamilie nach Brasilien gehen fr mehrere Monate. Einfach mal raus aus dem Alltag hier.

----------


## wischmopp

> nee ...geh einfach mal auf "neue" sitzung und klick dann unten "falsch" an und eigentlich sollte dann die Anzahl aller falschen Fragen markiert werden und dann kanns losgehen


...wieder was dazu gelernt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Estrella_83

Und krass mit deinem Stipendium. So ne Chance kriegt man ja wirklich nicht nochmal. Wo genau gehst du dahin und was forschst du da? Bist du denn mit deiner Arbeit hier dann soweit fertig oder kannst du die Zeit dort noch dafr nutzen?

----------


## Jean-Luc

Estrella, sag mal wie luft das eigentlich mit der Approbation? Sorry hab wirklich keine Ahnung. Du meintest man kann die schon nach dem Schriftlich beantragen? Und wo beantrage ich die.... sorry hab absolut keine Ahnung.
Ach ja Brasilien, habe auch ganz viele brasilianische Freunde. Bin auch morgen zur ner groen brasilianischen Feier eingeladen, werde aber wahrscheinlich nicht hingehen knnen.
Wnsche dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute mit der Schwangerschaft! Bewundere dich, wie du das alles meisterst! Echt toll!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Estrella_83

Man kann die Approbation frhestens 3 Wochen vor der Mndlichen beantragen. Zumindest bei uns in Hessen. Musst du mal googlen. Dafr braucht man gewisse Sachen wie tabellarischen Lebenslauf, Gesundheitszeugnis, Polizeiliches Fhrungszeugnis "O" ( was auch nur 3 Wochen vorher geht und direkt dort hingeschickt wird, muss man bei Beantragung alles angeben, steht aber in den Formularen), ne beglaubigte Kopie vom Perso....ja, so in etwa. Und das geht an irgendein Ministerium fr Gesundheit, ist alles schon vorgedruckt.
Und dann dauert das wohl im Schnitt so 3 Wochen bis die Approbation nach Hause geschickt wird, mit ihr dann die Rechnung fr Portokosten und Approbation.

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Estrella, Danke Dir!  :Grinnnss!: 
Habe mal gehrt, wenn man die Approbation hat, dann ndert sich auch der Krankenversicherungstatus? Hab absolut keine Ahnung davon, sorry... weiss Du oder jemand anderes, was man da machen muss? Oder geht das automatisch?

----------


## Estrella_83

Ne, da hab ich absolut keine Ahnung von...aber bin ja noch bis Oktober als Student eingeschrieben, von daher drfte sich eigentlich erstmal nichts ndern.
Und in meinem Fall muss ich sowieso noch einiges klren wenn meine Mndliche am 30.4. rum ist  :Smilie:  Wegen Elternzeit und so....nicht, dass auf einmal Hartmannbund und wie die alle heien Geld haben wollen...

----------


## acetylcholin19

wahnsinn - Brasilien - das war sicher toll! Wie lange warst du da damals? Und Hut ab - Schwangerschaft und HEX - das ist sicher nicht einfach! Ich wnsch dir ganz viel Erfolg dass beides gut klappt und du dich dann erstmal nur auf den Nachwuchs und die Familie konzentrieren kannst!
Welche Fachrichtung willst du denn machen?

Wegen des Stipendiums - ich geh an die Uni Yale nach New Haven, das liegt zwischen NY und Boston. Wird bestimmt ne tolle Zeit!
Und mit der arbeit hier fertig...nee, wohl eher nicht. Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann bin ich eignetlich schon lange fertig. Das hier ist fr meine Diss und das Paper zur Diss ist verffentlicht und auch die Diss hab ich zumindest als Rohfassung auch komplett geschrieben (klar die Abbildungen mssen noch verschnert werden, an der Diskussion muss man noch feilen, die Form etc. - aber an sich steht alles). Und ich hatte das Glck und habe auch die Zeit investiert und ein bisschen drber hinaus gemacht und hatte genug zusammen fr ein 2. Paper und das wurde dann nach der Revision im Oktober abgelehnt... und seitdem ist es wieder woanders in Revision...ich bin mit den Versuchen soweit fertig und werde es noch vor USA wieder einreichen, aber dazu mach ich das jetzt schon lang genug mit (bin eigentlich seit 2 Jahren Vollzeit im Labor, Uni lief immer so nebenher, bin fast nur zu den Klausuren) und es wird wieder in Revision gehen oder vll auch wieder abgelehnt werden. Naja - aber ich arbeite mich da seit Ewigkeiten auf und mit dem Team ist es so anstrengend, dass es mir von der Athmosphre einfach nicht gefllt, wenige Leute machen einem da das Leben zur Hlle und jetzt hat sich schon genau diese Person in mein Projekt hineingeschmissen und wenn ich Pech hab, geht am Schluss alles an sie - aber ganz ehrlich - ich muss mich jetzt auf Wichtigeres konzentrieren - Examen und ich hab dann neue Plne und das ist gerade das Einzige woran ich versuche zu denken! Auch wenn das schwer fllt...wenn man da tglich in einem Kmmerchen ein paar Meter vom Labor entfernt sitzt und zwischen den Inkubationszeiten kreuzt...Ich wollte immer in die Forschung und ich will dem Ganzen jetzt auch nochmal ne Chance geben und das in den USA ist eine ganz neue Arbeitsgruppe, ein sehr interessantes Thema und bestimmt auch gut fr mein Englisch und meine Erfahrung/meinen Charakter - was ich dann letztendlich mache - nur Forschung wird es sicher nicht sein, viel zu riskant und frustriend - also Klinik + Forschung oder doch an der Uni bleiben und dann Lehre + Forschung...das berleg ich mir in Ruhe im PJ...Aber nach all dem Terz bin ich jetzt umso motivierter mich im PJ richtig zu engagieren und die Klinik mal richtig kennenzulernen, den das hab ich bisher total vernachlssigt und deswegen ist es jetzt wohl auch so schwierig fr mich im Examen richtig Fu zu fassen...Ich wei noch nicht mal genau welches Wahlfach ich nehmen soll...

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich war damals als ich gerade 16 geworden bin 1 Jahr da. Hab da die 11.Klasse gemacht und war seitdem auch schon mehrfach wieder da. irgendwie flieg ich jedes Mal wieder dahin wenn ich das Geld zusammen hab. Einfach ein tolles Land!
Wow. Yale!!! 
Ich glaube, die Auszeit hier tut dir auch echt ganz gut  :Smilie:  Nach all dem Stress....
Ich will Gyn machen!  :Big Grin:  Das wollte ich schon immer. Hab nach dem Abi erst ne Ausbildung als Krankenschwester gemacht da ich mir trotz NC nicht vorstellen konnte, mal zu studieren..
Aber dann wurde es nach der Ausbildung schnell langweilig und ich hab dann doch noch angefangen zu studieren.
Und Gyn steht seit Beginn fest, gibt nichts anderes fr mich. Hab auch 3 Famulaturen in der Gyn gemacht und natrlich Wahlfach und hoffe, dass ich mit dem dicken Bauch dann in der Mndlichen zur Not was zur SS gefragt werde falls ich nen Aussetzer habe  :Big Grin:  Die wollen ja bestimmt nicht, dass ich da Wehen kriege...hehe.

Wir sind zum Glck auch nur ne 2er Gruppe, sodass wir innerhalb 2 Stunden dann fertig sind mit dem Spa. Ich kann es noch gar nicht glauben und versuche jetzt, mich nochmal richtig reinzuhngen, damit das Schriftliche auf jeden Fall irgendwie klappt.
Ich glaube ja, dass die meisten irgendwie Zweifel haben. Aber wenn man dann mal bedenkt, wie niedrig eigentlich die Durchfallquoten sind, so mssten wir doch echt alle bestehen  :Big Grin: 
Werde heute mit dem 100Tage-Plan fertig ( rger mich, dass ich echt die kompletten ersten 2 Bnde im Allex gelesen hab und dann erst ab Patho oder so mit Amboss gelernt habe ). Alles was im Allex stand, hab ich glaube ich vergessen- das war viel zu viel.
Und jetzt mit den Lernkarten klappt das mit dem Kreuzen so viel besser, da steht echt alles Relevante drin.
Aber gut, jetzt ist es zu spt- leider!

WIR WERDEN BESTEHEN!!!! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Acethylcholin, erst einmal herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Stipendium! Die USA werden dir bestimmt sehr gut gefallen! War auch sehr lange dort. Ganz anderes Arbeitsklima als hier. Leute sind auch nicht so neidisch und missgnstig wie hier teillweise, im Gegenteil die freuen sich, wenn man Erfolg hat. Drben zhlt mehr Teamarbeit und dass man sich engagiert und einfach sich gut ins Team integriert. Mach dir mal keinen Sorgen, wegen dieser einen 'bekloppten' Person hier in Deutschland, das Gute siegt immer zuletzt!  :Grinnnss!:  Wie hast Du das Stipendium erhalten? Hast Du Dich direkt an der Yale beworben oder wie war das?

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Alle, hab gerade den Wetterbericht bis nchste Woche Mittwoch gesehen. Jeden Tag nur Sonne in ganz D'land und Temp. bis 23 C! Und wir mssen lernen....naja, wenigstens ab und zu mal raus gehen...

----------


## LillithSophie

heute ist ein schner tag  :Smilie:  sonne und wir haben jetzt nen brtchen service  :Smilie:  jeden morgen brtchen und croissants an der tr,yes! so kann der tag weitergehen

----------


## tiw28

Hey,

wo finde ich denn die genauen notengrenzen von den vergangenen Examina?
insbesondere f und h13? 
Wollte mal schauen wie es sich so auswirkt, wenn aus der Wertung genommene Fragen richtig gekreuzt wurden ....

thx

----------


## acetylcholin19

@Estrella - ist ja lustig, ich habs genauso gemacht...anfangs Allex bzw. Examen Klinik-Skripte neben dem Labor - und kreuzen nur mal ein paar Fragen wenn ich es irgendwo noch untergebracht hab und dann vor etwa 50 Tagen auf Amboss umgeschwenkt - eigentlich v.a. weil ich gemerkt hab, wenn ich jetzt zeitlich nicht irgendwas ndere und auch ein Programm/einen Plan finde, der zeitlich noch irgendwie stemmbar ist, dann brauch ich gar nicht mehr hingehen. Und seitdem ging es doch etwas bergauf...und heute ist auch ein gute-Laune-Tag an dem ich auch sage - jaaa wir schaffen es! 
Gyn - wow...knnte ich mir wohl eher nicht vorstellen. Ich berlege ja schon die ganze Zeit ...Neuro find ich echt spannend...aber erstens teilweise echt schwer und  zweitens irgendwie unbefriedigend...man kann den Leuten so selten direkt helfen - man diagnostiziert und kann vll Symptome lindern, aber den Rest manchen entweder andere Kollegen oder man kann halt nicht viel machen...mal sehen.

@ Jean-Luc: 1000 Dank - wenn ich das hre, dann kommt wieder Hoffnung auf! Es wre so schn, weil nach den letzten Wochen hab ich schon vieles in Frage gestellt...darf ich fragen wo du genau warst und was du da gemacht hast`?
Ich hab mich erst bei der Arbeitsgruppe direkt beworben und wollte ber die Studienstiftung (da bin ich schon lnger) einen Auslandszuschlag anfordern. Und als wir alles schon fix gemacht hatten - der Prof und ich (ursprnglich Deutscher, auch Mediziner - allerdings hab ich noch nie auch nur ein Wort deutsch mit ihm geredet^^) - erzhlte er mir noch von anderen mglichen Frderangeboten. Und dann hab ich mich erst bei Bayer und dann bei Bhringer beworben. Bayer ist nix geworden -zum Glck ;) denn daraufhin hab ich eben den Projektantrag geschrieben und mich bei Bhringer fr ein MD fellowship beworben - gerade noch kurz vor meinem 25. - und siehe da - es hat geklappt. Und das ist jetzt sogar ein richtig fettes Stipendium mit Frderung von 10-13 Monaten, also ich knnt noch 2-3 Monate dranhngen. Ich war sooo happy  :Smilie:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Acethylcholin, habe dir ne PN geschickt.

----------


## Cupcake*

Habt ihr ein System/ Merkhilfe fr die stadiengerechte Therapie des Bronchialcarcinoms? 
 :Beamen: 

Edit: aufgemalt. Wei auch nicht ob man das wissen muss. Aber es steht schon so lange im  Raum, vielleicht kriegen wir das ja danN mal als Fall.

----------


## tiw28

> Hey,
> 
> wo finde ich denn die genauen notengrenzen von den vergangenen Examina?
> insbesondere f und h13? 
> Wollte mal schauen wie es sich so auswirkt, wenn aus der Wertung genommene Fragen richtig gekreuzt wurden ....
> 
> thx


niemand? Ich dachte mich zu erinnern, dass man das vom impp(.de) bekommen hat... Da kann ich aber nix finden ;((

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Mit etwas 5. Klasse Mathematik, sollte es doch mglich sein Notengrenzen zu berechnen.... Ansonsten hier mal zum Testrechnen http://www.streeck.com/studmed/hammer.html

----------


## tiw28

*Das ist mal ne kompetente Zusammenfassung:* 
(nicht so wie der arrogante Scheixx von meinem Vorposter, sorry aber...)




> hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> wir haben dazu vor einiger Zeit einmal folgenden Text zur Erluterung verfasst (siehe Erluterung 1). Im Anschluss findet ihr noch die Darstellung auf den Seiten des IMPP.
> 
> 
> ################
> Erluterung 1
> ################
> ...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

fck fck fck

9d noch ... gefhlt muss ich alles wiederholen : D

wie is euer plan fr die restlichen tage?

----------


## rirateme

Morgen allerseits !

Mir gehts genauso, ich muss auch noch mal alles wiederholen, aber das ist ja unrealistisch.
in den groen Fchern LK lesen, Falschfragen kreuzen, dann H13 inkl. Nachbearbeiten und zuguterletzt fr potentielle Flle nochmal LK durchgehen...

----------


## Estrella_83

Hey, die Notengrenzen hab ich einfach gestern mal gegoogelt. Die findet man direkt beim IMPP auf der Seite. Ist auch genau so, dass man ab 60% ne 4, ab 70 ne 3, ab 80% ne 2 und ab 90% ne 1 hat. Die genauen Punkte dazu wei ich jetzt nicht, aber hatte es ausgerechnet und ist genau immer die Punktzahl um direkt auf den glatten 10er-Schritten anzukommen.

----------


## rirateme

Nanu, nichts los im Forum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## esa7

Guten Morgen!
Ich habe mir gestern meinen letzten geplanten lernfreien Tag gegnnt. Heute kommt leider die Quittung: die kleine Maus hat pltzlich angefangen zu spucken. Hoffentlich sind es nur Noroviren oder was anderes, was schnell wieder weg ist. Eigentlich wollte ich noch so viel wdh und morgen H2013 anfangen.

----------


## Estrella_83

Oh nein, dann mal gute Besserung! Aber NUR Noroviren wr ja das Letzte was ich mir wnschen wrde. Damit landest du selbst ja auch mal ganz schnell ber der Schssel  :Frown: 
Ich war gestern Abend seit ber nem halben Jahr mal wieder mit meinem Freund essen und im Kino. Hab dementsprechend auch erst spt angefangen zu lesen heute. Bin jetzt mit den Top100 durch aber hab dummerweise erst ab Tag 50 ca. auch angefangen, die passenden Fragen dazu nochmal zu kreuzen.
Wow, wie gut man kreuzt wenn man bei Amboss die Karten dazu gelesen hat....

Werde jetzt insgesamt nochmal ALLE Themen IMPP-relevanz kreuzen ( also die Falschfragen ).
Und hab noch so Medilearnskripte wo alles stichpunktartig zusammengefasst ist fr jedes Fach. Da sind zb bei Derma nochmal ganz viele Bilder, bei HNO/Uro und so kleinen Fchern nur je an die 10 Seiten. Das werd ich nochmal berfliegen und hoffen, dass mir das ein oder andere wieder ins Gedchtnis gerufen wird.

Hatte eben nochmal Falschfragen zu den ganzen Schdigungen von Arbeitern ( Chrom, Gase, Suren usw. ) gekreuzt und wieder alle falsch. Oh man  :Frown:  Zum Glck kommt da sicher nicht mehr als 1 Frage dran und manche lassen sich ja auch gut beantworten.

Wollte morgen dann auch mit H13 anfangen, aber auch wirklich so wie im Examen, mit original Heft und gaaaanz in Ruhe. Und dann 3 Tage hintereinander. Damit es auch wirklich aussagekrftig ist.
Hab aber doch etwas Bammel davor, weil ich jetzt immerhin schon 1 Woche wiederholt habe, seit ich das F13 schlecht gekreuzt hab. Und irgendwie hoffe ich so sehr, dass ich dann mal an die 70% schaffe um nicht wieder Panik zu kriegen.

Jetzt ist es ja zum Glck nicht mehr lange. Freu mich schon! Wnsch euch allen nen erfolgreichen Lerntag.

----------


## rirateme

rgerlich, dass man dieses Wetter nicht genieen kann. Drauen berall Leute beim Eisessen/Picknicken/Spazierengehen usw. und man selbst hat bei jeder nicht mit Lernen verbrachten Minute ein schlechtes Gewissen....  :grrrr....: 
Wetten, dass exakt ab Donnerstag 10.April nachmittags das Wetter auf mysterise Weise wieder fr die nchsten Wochen schlecht wird ? So ist es doch meistens...

----------


## loplop

Hier ist ja echt wenig los! Ich kreuz wild rum und schau Lernkarten an, die ich eh wieder vergesse. Sehr dramatisch. Aber ich bin schon sehr dankbar fr Amboss...wenn ich mir vorstelle ich htte nur den Allex.....mhhhhhh

----------


## MC Ren

Jaja so still hier. Erzhl mir doch keiner, dass hier berall wild gelernt wird. Die Zeitumstellung wird den ein oder anderen bichen verwackelt haben 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## loplop

Ja...die Zeitumstellung ist auch gaaanz sicher der Grund, weswegen das Frhjahrexamen schlechter ausfllt.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MC Ren

Schreibt euch das Leid von der Seele oh ihr Kandidaten!!

----------


## MC Ren

... oder auch nicht   :Keks:

----------


## Lizard

Du kannst dir ja erstmal die ersten 5600 Posts des Leids durchlesen  :Big Grin:

----------


## wischmopp

Hey,
bin gerade ganz begeistert wegen einer neuen Mglichkeit zu wiederholen, die ich heute bei Amboss entdeckt habe. Vielleicht ist sie fr Euch gar nicht neu, aber ich will sie Euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten  :Grinnnss!: 

Individuelle Sitzung - alle Falschfragen - IMPP relevant

Sind (bei mir) ca. 3893020000000 Fragen, aber es ist eine nette Mischung. Ich finde es gerade echt schn!!!!

----------


## rirateme

Danke fr den Tipp wischmopp, das werd ich mir falls ich Zeit finde auch mal anschauen !

----------


## MC Ren

@wischmopp. Ja das wurde hier auch mal genannt, drfte den meisten deswegen bekannt sein. Dennoch habe ich mal gelesen, dass man nicht "nur" seine Falschfragen kreuzen sollte, damit man nicht den Blick fr das wesentliche verliert und am Ende sogar "vergessene" leichte richtige Fragen falsch beantwortet. Ich wrde deswegen weiterhin ganze Examina kreuzen. Denke ich

----------


## acetylcholin19

oh man...ich hab echt das gefhl ich kreuz seit Tagen nur noch schwachsinnig durch die Gegend und werde nicht wirklich besser sondern kenne einfach die Fragen schon zu sehr...es wird echt Zeit, dass endlich Tag X kommt...

----------


## Estrella_83

Guten Morgen,

kreuzt eigentlich jemand von euch heute H13?
Ich wollte jetzt mit Tag 1 anfangen aber hab irgendwie Schiss....und auch keine Lust auf 2 Stunden dauerkonzentriert am Schreibtisch sitzen.
Nur irgendwann muss ich da ja mal ran  :Frown:  
Mit Wiederholen komm ich auch mehr schlecht als recht voran. Hab einfach keine Ahnung was wichtig ist und was nicht- also auf mich bezogen.
Und es scheint einfach kein Ende in Sicht. Diese ganzen potentiellen Flle....das ist so hammer viel!  :Frown:

----------


## rirateme

Morgen ! 

Heute ist er da, der Tag an dem man sagen kann dass das Examen "nchste Woche" ist  :EEK!:  Ohje.....

----------


## Estrella_83

Jaaaaaa! NCHSTE Woche  :Top: 
Eigentlich ja sehr erfreulich aber diese Zweifel.....ich werd glaube ich erst nchsten Mittwoch oder so etwas entspannen knnen falls ich bis dahin nachgeschaut hab und mir keine groen Sorgen machen muss.
Ansonsten bleibt die Angst und Ungewissheit echt noch 10 Tage.
Boah, je nher das Examen rckt, desto unsicherer wird man, oder? Gehts euch da auch so? Ich zweifel auf einmal an allem, dabei war ich mir die letzten Monate so sicher, dass ich auf jeden Fall bestehen werde.

----------


## Filea

mach dir wegen H2013 keine Sorgen, ist eines der leichtesten Examen, die es je gab, das hie es auch schon direkt danach im Herbst... insbesondere die Einzelfragen am Beginn sind wirklich extremst gut machbar, also keine Angst, das wird gut!






> Guten Morgen,
> 
> kreuzt eigentlich jemand von euch heute H13?
> Ich wollte jetzt mit Tag 1 anfangen aber hab irgendwie Schiss....und auch keine Lust auf 2 Stunden dauerkonzentriert am Schreibtisch sitzen.
> Nur irgendwann muss ich da ja mal ran  
> Mit Wiederholen komm ich auch mehr schlecht als recht voran. Hab einfach keine Ahnung was wichtig ist und was nicht- also auf mich bezogen.
> Und es scheint einfach kein Ende in Sicht. Diese ganzen potentiellen Flle....das ist so hammer viel!

----------


## LillithSophie

hngt amboss bei euch auch? 
bin auch ganz schn aufgeregt.. wnsch euch allen einen erfolgreichen lerntag!

----------


## LillithSophie

ich hab irgendwie das gefhl ich rate soviel!!ist dann schon oft richtig,ich weiss allerdings nicht ob das nur so ist weil ich dir fragen schon kenne...aber ich bin mir total oft zwischen 2 sachen unsicher  :Frown:

----------


## MC Ren

Macht euch wegen H2013 wirklich keine Sorgen, ich habe F2013 schlecht gekreuzt. Fand ich relativ schwierig. Herbst 2013 habe ich mit Musik (ich lerne eigentlich nie mit Musik) und im Caf gekreuzt und kam auf eine gute 3. Mir kam es wirklich um einiges leichter vor.

Und ja, die Luft ist bei allen wahrscheinlich so langsam raus, man hat alles mal durchgelernt, wartet auf "den Tag". Ich denke so geht es grade vielen. Die Menschen sind sich doch in vielen Sachen so hnlich  :Smilie: )

Naja mal schaun was jetzt im Frhjahr kommt, ich bin gespannt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

Das finde ich jetzt beruhigend, dass ihr sagt dass H13 einfacher ist als F13. Andererseits, wie wird dann wohl F14....?  :was ist das...?:  
Hattet ihr beim Kreuzen insgesamt das Gefhl dass Frhjahre schwieriger waren (abgesehen von der Statistik, aber da spielen ja noch andere Faktoren mit rein) ?

----------


## Filea

also sonst fiel mir das eigentlich nicht so auf, mir fiel nur auf, dass ich H2013 gut machbar war, zwar auch komische Flle, aber oft waren die Antworten so eindeutig formuliert, dass man wusste was man ankreuzen muss, auch wenn man eigentlich keine Ahnung hat... keine Ahnung was da los war, ich hoffe nur, sie machen es nun nicht bei uns wieder so schwer, weil das letzte Examen ja "so gut" ausfiel...

----------


## acetylcholin19

wenn wir hier jetzt noch fnfmal betonen wie SEHR leicht H2013 war, dann bin ich irgendwann wirklich niedergeschlagen. Ich kam auch deutlich besser zurecht mit H2013 im Vgl zu F2013, dennoch ist es finde ich immer noch ein Examen gewesen und ich finde es zieht vll ein paar Leute (mich z.B.) ein bisschen runter, die sich noch etwas schwerer tun. Es ndert doch eh nichts - wir gehen da hin und wir hoffen auf mglichst machbare Fragen. Und ich mchte mich jetzt eher positiv stimulieren vorher (bin eh schon aufgeregt und niedergeschlagen genug) und dann les ich sowas gar nicht gern...ich hoff ihr versteht das und ich knnte mir vorstellen, da sprech ich hier fr ein paar. Und ich wei dass es vermutlich gar nicht so gemeint war, ich mchte nur trotzdem um Verstndnis und Nachsicht bitten! DAnke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LennysMum

Das gleiche dachte ich mir auch Acetylcholin. Man bekommt ja fast das Gefhl als sei H13 ein reines Kinderspiel gewesen und jeder Fehler, den man dabei macht, total bescheuert ;)

----------


## Filea

och Leute, jetzt seid ihr aber auch ein wenig empfindlich. Natrlich macht man da auch Fehler, ich fand es nur etwas leichter als Examen bisher, was nich heit, dass man nix falsch macht und es keine schweren Fragen gab und sowieso ist das ja immer total subjektiv. Naja, ich halte mich dann mal hier raus, wollte nur ein wenig beruhigen an die, die das H13 noch kreuzen mssen...ich finde einfach, dass es gut machbar war, so, und nun widme ich mich den wichtigen Dinge und wiederhole weiter

----------


## tachykard

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben,
macht Euch nicht verrckt. Mir zum Beispiel lag das Herbstexamen 2013 gar nicht, war fast 10% unter dem Frhling- Examen. Den HIV-Fall fand ich grauenvoll. Aber das liegt einfach daran, was einem liegt. Die Einzelfragen fand ich ziemlich gleichwertig. Ist einfach ne Glckssache, worauf man sich gut vorbereitet hat. Und Basics werden ja auch immer gefragt.
Wir schaffen das schon! Fand eigentlich keinen Unterschied generell zwischen Frhling und Herbst.
Augen zu und durch!
Allen einen wunderschnen Tag!

----------


## rosenrot27

Hallo ihr Lieben, puh heute morgen bin ich schon mit so einem kribbeln wachgeworden. Jetzt ist es das erste Mal da, Aufregung! Ahh. Ich bin nervs. Warum ausgerechnet heute? Bin mit dem Stoff durch, habe beide Generalproben ber 70% gekreuzt, aber ich bin trotzdem heute mega aufgeregt! Bld. Ich fand brigens die Frhjahrsexamen insg nicht schwerer oder leichter als die Herbstexamina. Hoffe einfach dass in unserem Examen nicht so viele freakige Fragen drankommen. Wir machen das schon! Hoffe ich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Filea

genau tachy, es ist immer so subjektiv mit den Fllen...hoffen wir auf ein paar nette Einzelfragen und dann wird das schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Filea

> Hallo ihr Lieben, puh heute morgen bin ich schon mit so einem kribbeln wachgeworden. Jetzt ist es das erste Mal da, Aufregung! Ahh. Ich bin nervs. Warum ausgerechnet heute? Bin mit dem Stoff durch, habe beide Generalproben ber 70% gekreuzt, aber ich bin trotzdem heute mega aufgeregt! Bld. Ich fand brigens die Frhjahrsexamen insg nicht schwerer oder leichter als die Herbstexamina. Hoffe einfach dass in unserem Examen nicht so viele freakige Fragen drankommen. Wir machen das schon! Hoffe ich


mich wrde interessieren was du dann jetzt noch fr die letzte Woche "geplant" hast lerntechnisch? Ich bin nmlich auch so weit durch, genau wie du und frage mich, was nun noch sinnvoll wre

----------


## rosenrot27

Filea: ich schaue mir nochmal die potentiellen Flle an und Nephro u Pharma, weil ich da eine Vollgraupe bin. Und dann versuche ich irgendwie ruhig zu bleiben. Wei noch nicht was ich sonst noch mache. Was machst du in der letzten Woche noch?

----------


## rirateme

@Filea: Hab H13 auch noch nicht gekreuzt, danke frs Beruhigen wollen  :Grinnnss!: 

Was mich jetzt auch noch beruhigt ist dass ihr alle sagt dass F-Examina nicht generell schwerer sind als H-Examina...das gibt Hoffnung.
So, ich mach jetzt mal weiter, bis spter Leute  :Comuter:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Jean-Luc

Gestern habe ich fast garnichts gelernt. Bei mir hats geklingelt und da standen 4 brasilianische Freunde vor der Tr. Hatte gar kein Mitspracherecht, musste mit denen auf ein brasilianisches Fest, wo viele meiner anderen Freunde waren, es tolles Essen gab, live Samba Musik und eine Mordsstimmung war. Hab viel gelacht und einfach mal den ganzen Bldsinn vergessen. Hat wirklich gut getan. Doch jetzt schon wieder vorm Computer und kreuzen. Habe gemerkt, dass ich oft diesselben Fragen immer falsch kreuze. Viele schreiben hier, dass sie H13 so einfach fanden, finde ich persnlich nicht. Fand es schwerer als F13, da in H13 viele Sachen gefragt wurden, die noch nicht einmal in den Amboss-Lernkarten oder im Herold stehen. F13 fiel dagegen bei mir uerst gut aus. Hatte immer das Gefhl, dass ich doch irgendwie die Fragen kannte. Vielleicht waren es Altfragen oder hnlich formuliert. Naja wie Ihr seht, ist jeder anders und jeder hat seine Strken in anderen Fchern. Hoffe nur, dass wir bestehen. Wre bitter, wenn es nach dem vielen Lernen nicht klappen wrde.
Mit den Lernkarten ist das so ne Sache, bin nicht so nen Freund davon. Hab irgendwie das Gefhl, dass man sich die Sachen so schlecht da merken kann. Liegt aber glaube ich auch daran, dass es so viel ist und dann auch nicht in Papierformat, dass einem auch dann irgendwann mal die Augen weh tun.  Im Ganzen hab ich am Ende des Tages vom Kreuzen einen Drehwurm und frage mich, was ich eigentlich behalten habe und was nicht....sehr frustrierend alles!

----------


## Filea

rosenrot: ich bin ziemlich unsicher, also heute wollte ich nochmal grob die kleinen Fcher berfliegen (HNO, Uro, Derma, An) also wirklich nur die Sachen, die bei Amboss einen hohen imppact haben, einfach nur, damit ich das nochmal auffrische und dann hoffentlich vermeintlich gut beantwortbare Fragen hinkriege  :hmmm...: . Und dann wollte ich mir auch nochmal die potentiellen Flle anschauen, obwohl ich manche Dinge auf der Liste soo komisch finde (ein Fall zur funikulren Spinalerkrankung!?!).. ansonsten glaube ich, ich werde die Woche ber einfach versuchen nochmal so viel wie mglich an Lernkarten zu berfliegen, in Innere nochmal so diese Leukmien und Kollagenosen, immer gerne genommen und immer schwer, finde ich. tja und die letzten 2 Tage glaub ich einfach nochmal meine Aufzeichnungen durchgehen und versuchen, ein bisschen runterzukommen, damit das Hirn am Dienstag mglichst frisch ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## rosenrot27

Ja, funikulre Spinalerkrankung fand ich auch seltsam, aber so Sachen wir Karzinome des Gastrointestinaltrakts oder Epilepsie etc finde ich als potentielle Flle jetzt nicht so ganz unwahrscheinlich, aber manchmal sind ja auch an sich die einfachsten Flle mit den an sich einfachen Krankheitsbildern mit den unmglichsten Fragen bestckt. Naja, ich glaube man braucht ab Dienstag eine gehrige Portion Glck dass Dinge gefragt werden die einem liegen und nicht so Exoten.

----------


## acetylcholin19

@filea: ich wollt jetzt nicht so unentspannt rberkommen ;) (obwohl ich tatschlich alles andere als entspannt bin^^wie auch)

Ich seh das auch total so, dass es eben typabhngig ist und gerade deswegen versuch ich nichts als "superleicht" oder "superschwer"  zu verallgemeinern. Und ich hoff irgendwie, dass man einfach nochmal konzentrierter im Examen selbst ist - das ist auch ein groes Problem von mir. 

Naja, ich versuch jetzt eifnach die letzte Woche noch sinnvoll zu nutzen, ich hab berlegt die potentiellen Flle anhand der Lernkarten durchzugehen (wobei die z.T. leider sehr drftig diesbzgl. sind, wahrscheinlich genau weil manches eben noch nie/kaum gefragt wurde) und ich plane dann dazu immer noch alle Fragen dazu machen - findet ihr das sinnvoll? Oder ist man durch die Lernkarte dann schon so auf das Thema gepoolt, dass man eh immer die Antwort mit dem entsprechenden Thema anklickt (ging mir am Anfang so, als ich das mal ausprobiert hatte)...versteht ihr was ich mein? Irgendwie finde ich meine Formulierung selbst gerade kompliziert... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rosenrot27

Ich habe das so gemacht, dass ich zum Beispiel 5-10 Lernkarten gelesen habe (je nach Umfang der LK) und dann in einer Individuellen Sitzung die Fragen zu den Lernkarten zusammengestellt habe. Das ging ganz gut und war je nach Wichtigkeit meist um die 100 Fragen plus LK das war bei denen die ich mir schon angeschaut habe ganz gut.

----------


## rosenrot27

Oh Gott, was macht ihr gegen die Nervositt. Ich kenne das gar nicht so, war vor den Klausuren oder so nie nervs. Ich glaube das letzte Mal vor dem mndl Physikum. Aber gerade bubbert mir das Herz und mein Magen revoltiert!

----------


## Tannalein

Hej Hej,

So vor dem Examen kommt bei mir auch Nervositt und ich dachte ich schau mal, was andere so machen  :hmmm...: 
Ich hab bei euch mal einwenig quer gelesen...
Nun habe ich ne Frage, welche potentiellen Flle meint ihr denn?
Ich kenne " nur" die doctopia liste... gibt es noch eine weitere?

Besten Gru

und durchhalten... ( ich klicke mich grad durch H12... und mach dann ab Dienstag H13)

----------


## Nilaaa

Hier kommt jetzt die heie Liste Ablatio retinae, Aderhautmelanom, Iritis, sophaguskarzinom, Beckenringfraktur, Ileus, Unterschenkelfraktur, Polymyalgia rheu., Hashimoto-Thyreo., Anmie, Bronchialkarzinom, Magenkarzinom, M. meniere, Aortenaneurysma, Aortenklappenstenose, art. bluthochdruck, Endokarditis, Perikarditis, Vorhofseptumdefekt, CMV-Infektion, Scharlach, Zervixkarzinom, Akustikus neurinom, Chorea Huntington, Epiduralblutung, Epilepsie, funikulre Spinalerkrankung, Querschnitt. subduralblutung, Anpassungsstrungen, Prostatahyperplasie, Seminom/Hodentumor Soooo, das war's

----------


## Nilaaa

jemand war so nett uns das mitzuteilen, hier nochmal fr dich...Chancengleichheit fr alle  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilaaa

wobei ich mich damit auch noch garnicht auseinander gesetzt hab..:S ich hab bisher nur die top 50 gelesen bzw bin immernoch dabei

----------


## Tannalein

Oh Super Dankeschn.
Ein Bekannter hat im Herbst Examen gemacht... denen wurde aus einer "Quelle" folgendes Nahe gelegt.
kawasaki syndrom/ achalasie/ wochenbettdepressionen davon kam ja wohl nichts dran ( oder? Hab es wie gesagt noch nicht angeschaut)... er meinte mal knnte sich das ja anschauen.. nheres ber die "Quelle" hat er nichts gesagt. Fragen dazu kann ich also nicht beantworten.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Nilaaa

ja ich weiss auch nicht wieviel beachtung man diesen spekulationen schenken sollte...

----------


## Kackbratze

Keine? Bisher war diese Kaffeesatzleserei immer am Thema vorbei.

----------


## Nilaaa

ist das so??? weil ich wenn ich mit den 50 fertig bin erst mal die themen durchgehen wollte, aber ich weiss nicht wie gut die spekulationen bisher waren, bzw. ob die themen dann wirklich dran kamen

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich lad euch hier mal was hoch...die flle sind die gleichen aber anhand dieser Liste sieht man was dann letztendlich auch tatschlich immer dran kam - so schlecht ist die quote nicht...

----------


## acetylcholin19

Zusammenstellung_Flle_Hammerexamen.pdf

----------


## Estrella_83

Sooooo.
Ich hab mich jetzt aufgerafft und tatschlich ganz in Ruhe, 2 1/2 Stunden lang am Schreibtisch mit original Heft das H13-Examen Tag 1 gekreuzt. Fand es bis auf einen Fall, wo ich noch nie was von gehrt hatte, echt ganz ok. Eigentlich hab ich ein gutes Gefhl.
Werd mich jetzt mal an die Lsungen setzen und brav Haken hinter die Richtigen machen- so wie damals im Physikum.
Und dann bin ich echt mal gespannt.

Aber ich fand, dass da wenige Fragen drankamen, wo man wirklich raten musste und noch nie was von gehrt hatte so wie in sonst vielen Examen. Irgendwie komisch......denke mal, dass unseres wieder schwerer wird  :Frown:  F13 war ja Katastrophe.

Naja. Ich fang mal an und geb dann Bescheid!

----------


## rirateme

Super acetylcholin, vielen Dank fr die Liste !  :Top: 
Och menno, werde wohl keine Zeit mehr haben mich mit den pot. Fllen gengend auseinanderzusetzen...  :Traurig:  Naja vllt. am Abend des 1. und 2. Tages...

----------


## Filea

danke acetylcholin. zum Verstdnis: Bei den bisherigen Examina sind die fettgedruckten Themen welche, die auf der medi learn Liste standen vorher? oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

----------


## wischmopp

Lieben Dank fr die Liste, acetylcholin!

----------


## acetylcholin19

genau - also davon bin ich ausgegangen...ich hab das aus einer Facebook-Gruppe unserer Uni...leider ohne Infos, aber ich hab mal verglichen und die Examina hatten auch entsprechend die Flle und da es unterschiedlich viele fettgedruckte sind, sind die wohl nicht im Nachhinein zustzlich dazugekommen. Aber keine Garantie  :Smilie:

----------


## Nilaaa

danke! aber man sollte vielleicht drauf aufmerksam machen, dass die fett gedruckten themen sowieso wichtige themen sind die in den top 100 dran kommen, also wo man sich eh nicht wundert wenn die gefragt werden, von daher sehe ich da keinen Vorteil sich explizit auf die themen vorzubereiten, mit den top 100 ist man wohl besser bedient- aber das ist nur meine meinung  :Smilie:

----------


## Gerri-S

Wenn man die Liste mit der Doctopia Liste vergleicht kommen die Dinger hier doppelt raus und was ist jetzt besser? Also die Sachen wrd ich mir glaub ich aber mal angucken  :hmmm...: 

Aortenaneurysma 
Aortenklappenstenose 
arterieller Bluthochdruck
Anmie 
Bronchialkarzinom
Epilepsie
Spinalkanalstenose 
Subduralblutung

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Wie unterscheide ich n diabetischen Augenfundus von nem hhergradigem hypertonischen?

Wrd mich ber Tipps freuen!

----------


## acetylcholin19

Hm...ich tu mich da auch immer schwer. Ich frchte man muss auch gut die Anamnese dazu lesen - falls es eine dazu gibt. Immer wenn ich "Neovaskularisation" lese, dann wei ich, dass es eher um Diabetes geht. Wenn die Rede von Blutungen oder Exsudaten (oder natrlich Cotton-Wool-Herden) ist - dann eher Fundus hypertonicus. Von den Bildern allein finde ich das total schwierig...

----------


## Jean-Luc

Amboss funktioniert bei mir nur sehr langsam heute. Ist das bei Euch auch so?  :Frown:

----------


## rirateme

Hey, das aktuelle Radiologieseminar wurde gerade auf Youtube gestellt (zumindest Teil 1 bisher): 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaI...b8O8dGmM1Zawaw

----------


## MC Ren

Amboss luft normal

----------


## rirateme

Amboss ist bei mir auch normal...

Teil2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xLnKZuHEbA
So ein Mist  :Oh nee...:  "Dieses Video von 2013 ersetzt den zweiten Teil des Studentenkurses von 2014, der am 26.03.2014 stattfand. Wegen eines technischen Fehlers existiert leider von diesem Tag keine Aufzeichnung."

----------


## Muriel

> Hm...ich tu mich da auch immer schwer. Ich frchte man muss auch gut die Anamnese dazu lesen - falls es eine dazu gibt. Immer wenn ich "Neovaskularisation" lese, dann wei ich, dass es eher um Diabetes geht. Wenn die Rede von Blutungen oder Exsudaten (oder natrlich Cotton-Wool-Herden) ist - dann eher Fundus hypertonicus. Von den Bildern allein finde ich das total schwierig...


Neos sind DM, das ist richtig. Aber Blutungen und Exsudate sind absolut typisch ebenfalls dafr,  diese also dem FH zuzuschreiben per se, geht schief. Mal in der mehr oder kinder auftretenden Reihenfolge die einzelnen Dinge:
DM: intraretinale Punktblutungen, Fleckblutungen, Mikroaneurysmen, IRMAs, Cotton Wool Spots, harte kalkspritzerartige Exsudate (hufig sternfrmig "Circinata" um dembereiche herum), diffuse oder zystoide Makulademe, Neos
FH: eng gestellte Arterien und gestaute Venen, Kaliberschwankungen, Kreuzungszeichen (Vene wird an berkreuzungen von der Arterie quasi dnn gedrckt), Fleck- und Streifenblutungen, CW-Spots, als letztes Papillendem. 
Bei einem FH sollte eigentlich,  da ohne nicht vorkommend, immer ein Gefbefund dabei stehen, wobei das IMPP sinnvolle Dinge ja auch gerne mal vergisst... Da es wahrscheinlich keinen (zumindest Typ II) Diabetiker ohne Hypertonus gibt, ist die Unterscheidung aber auch manchmal schwierig  :hmmm...:

----------


## marie_e

Danke Muriel!!!

----------


## acetylcholin19

alles klar - vielen Dank auch von mir  :Smilie:  
Augenheilkunde ist eh nicht gerade meine Strke seitdem ich impp-kreuze, in den Klausuren bei uns bin ich vorher deutlich besser damit zurechtgekommen...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Thanks a lot! Das schafft etwas klarheit.

Diese groe berschneidung beider Bilder (fr n Laien) bereitet mir halt immer Probleme  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jean-Luc

> Amboss ist bei mir auch normal...
> 
> Teil2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xLnKZuHEbA
> So ein Mist  "Dieses Video von 2013 ersetzt den zweiten Teil des Studentenkurses von 2014, der am 26.03.2014 stattfand. Wegen eines technischen Fehlers existiert leider von diesem Tag keine Aufzeichnung."


Rira, erst einmal Danke fr den Link! Mach dir bitte keine Sorgen wegen dem Video von 2013. DRG hat sowieso die neuesten Rntgenbilder vom H13 nicht besprochen, da sich komischerweise Studis beschwert htten, dass sie dann nicht mehr H13 als Generalprobe kreuzen knnen (Man htte sich ja auch das Video spter anschauen knnen!) Htte gerne die Erklrungen dazu bekommen, da ich das Examen zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon probehalber gekreuzt hatte. 
Von daher muss das Video von 2013 inhaltlich gleich sein!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Estrella_83

Lohnt es sich denn das Video anzuschauen? Also frs Schriftliche? Mehr als 2-3 Rntgenbilder kommen doch meist eh nicht dran und das sind dann doch auch fast immer eindeutige Sachen, oder?
Ich hab leider wirklich keine Ahnung. Aber wei auch nicht, ob ich soviel Zeit dafr investieren soll oder lieber kreuzen/lesen...
Danke!

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Estrella, ich finde schon, aber das muss jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden. Du kannst ja mal reinschauen und wenn du das Gefhl hast, dass es nichts bringt oder dir die Zeit raubt, dann kannst du es immer noch ausschalten.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MC Ren

Es sind beide Teile von letztem Jahr online. Man muss also nicht das neueste sehen. Die Videos lohnen wenn man die Zeit hat. 

Man muss sich jetzt aber nicht dazu drngen, sind immerhin 5 Stunden.

----------


## rirateme

Danke Jean-Luc fr den Hinweis ! 
ber was man sich nicht alles beschweren kann...das geht ja noch, bei uns im Studium haben sich mehrfach Leute beschwert dass Fragen aus Altklausuren drankamen - sehr kollegial aber auch !

Nachdem mein PC dreimal abgestrzt ist beim Versuch das Video anzuschauen (bei lngeren Videos hngt er sich regelmig auf) habe ich gerade beschlossen dass 5h doch iwie zu lang sind. Werde es lassen (leider, es ist eigtl. ganz gut) und lieber Innere machen in der Zeit...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## LillithSophie

sagt mal ,stimmen eure lernempfehlungen irgendwie auch so gar nicht?ich hab ja jetzt alles durchgekreuzt und meine empfehlung fr fcher sind 1.pharma und 2.neuro. obwohl ich in beiden eigentlich ganz gut war?? Im vergleich zu anderen ..sehr merkwrdig

----------


## Jean-Luc

> Danke Jean-Luc fr den Hinweis ! 
> ber was man sich nicht alles beschweren kann...das geht ja noch, bei uns im Studium haben sich mehrfach Leute beschwert dass Fragen aus Altklausuren drankamen - sehr kollegial aber auch !


Ach Rira, so Idioten hatten wir auch! Verstehe bis heute nicht, wie man so egoistisch und unkollegial sein kann. Ist schon traurig sowas. Aber so Leute sind arme Kreaturen und fallen bestimmt mit ihrer Art auch auf ihre Nase!

----------


## qek44

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
habe heut erfahren, dass es von Medilearn eine Art "Empfehlung" gibt, welche Themen bei uns drankommen werden. Knnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich die finde? Suche schon die ganze Zeit, wahrscheinlich bin ich blind vor lauter kreuzen ;)
Liebe Gre und vielen Dank!

----------


## rirateme

@qek44: Hier:

"Hier kommt jetzt die heie Liste Ablatio retinae, Aderhautmelanom, Iritis, sophaguskarzinom, Beckenringfraktur, Ileus, Unterschenkelfraktur, Polymyalgia rheu., Hashimoto-Thyreo., Anmie, Bronchialkarzinom, Magenkarzinom, M. meniere, Aortenaneurysma, Aortenklappenstenose, art. bluthochdruck, Endokarditis, Perikarditis, Vorhofseptumdefekt, CMV-Infektion, Scharlach, Zervixkarzinom, Akustikus neurinom, Chorea Huntington, Epiduralblutung, Epilepsie, funikulre Spinalerkrankung, Querschnitt. subduralblutung, Anpassungsstrungen, Prostatahyperplasie, Seminom/Hodentumor Soooo, das war's"

und hier: http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...=1#post1718581

und auf doctopia.de gibts noch ne alternative Liste

----------


## BetterCallSaul

http://www.tellmed.ch/tellmed/Fortbi...Diagnostik.php

http://www.idr.med.uni-erlangen.de/T...ogy/indexe.htm

Rntgen mal zum ben!

----------


## BetterCallSaul

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH

das (Halb-)Wissen fllt einfach vorne und hinten raus  :Frown: ((((((((

----------


## wischmopp

Guten Morgen!

@Lillith: Bei mir auch Pharma und Neuro an erster Stelle, obwohl es definitiv andere Baustellen gibt. Vielleicht ist das irgendwie verhltnismig gemeint, weil das eben groe Fcher mit vielen Fragen dazu sind...?

----------


## MC Ren

Kein Stress , einfach nur noch kreuzen die paar Tage . Das wars.

----------


## monika87

Genau,MC Hammer  :Smilie: )) Ich bin seit 1. Woche immernoch beim Wiedeholen (so viel wie mglich)... Ich habe lngst vergessen welche Arzneimittel z.B in Ansthesie was so machen.... oder die Rheumakriterien, Tumorbenahdlungen.... alles muss nochmal ins Kurzgedchtnis... Jetzt bin ich bei Gyn und dann gehts weiter mit Chirurgie,Ortho,Neuro und Pharma und dann kreuze ich ganze examina bis zum Tag X... Wollte euch sagen nchste Woche Bleistift HB  und Radiergummi nicht vergessen! Htte ich fast vergessen... Physikum war ja 2010 bei mir  :Smilie: )

----------


## LennysMum

...und die Zulassung natrlich!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

Morgen,
immer diese Probleme mit dem Uni-Internet.  :grrrr....:  Fange erst jetzt an zu lernen....
Heute mach ich erst mal Chirurgie zuende, dann mein Problemfach Pharma  :Grinnnss!: 

Bis spter !

----------


## MC Ren

Bei uns steht nichts von Bleistift und Radiergummi mitbringen.

----------


## LillithSophie

n,kriegt man alles :Smilie:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Jo wird alles gestellt.

----------


## kcr33

Hi Leute, ich bin einfach fertig mit den Nerven.
Habe seit gestern Nacht Bauchgrummeln u Diarrhoe, sodass ich von Tee u Zwieback lebe und gar keine Kraft frs Lernen habe.
Als ich mir heute eine Wrmflasche machen wollte habe ich mir die ganze linke Hand verbrht. Eine groe Blase ist entstanden und ich kann vor Schmerz nicht klardenken...... Bitte helft mir!!!

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Wieviel % der KF sind das? Welcher Grad?

jk Eispack und Ibu, und gute Besserung!

----------


## rirateme

Ohje, kcr33 gut Besserung !  :Knuddel:  Stark sein und durchhalten, das schaffst Du !
Wegen der Diarrhoe: Bananen halfen bei mir immer sehr gut, hast du das mal probiert ?

----------


## kcr33

danke euch beiden. Verbrhung Grad 2 (Blase so gro wie ein 50 Cent stck), Ibu bereits eingeworfen, werde mit Banane versuchen, die sttigt zumindest...... typisch erster April  :Frown:

----------


## marie_e

Kcr....ach herrje....das fehlte ja noch! Auch schluckweise schwarzer Tee oder normale Cola sind in solchen Situationen ganz gut fr den Magen Darm Trakt. Hm, auf die Blase wrd ich erst was legen, wenn sie offen is. Da gibts so Fettgaze....ansonsten leider wirklich nur NSAR und bissi khlen. Des tut mir leid :Knuddel:

----------


## kcr33

danke marie...als ob ich nun nichts anderes zu tun htte nebenbei  :Frown:  kann mich so schlecht konzentrieren, hoffe bald vorbei u sptestens zum examen wieder topfit.

----------


## nickl

[QUOTE=kcr33;1718846]danke marie...als ob ich nun nichts anderes zu tun htte nebenbei  :Frown:  kann mich so schlecht konzentrieren, hoffe bald vorbei u sptestens zum examen wieder topfit.[/QUOTE


Hallo Krc,

ich schreibe auch Examen und war bisher nur stille Mitleserin, aber dir muss man ja irgendwie helfen. :Blush:  Also versuch ruhig zu bleiben. Ich bin auch der totale Stresstyp, aber ich musste mir das abgewhnen, weil meine Gesundheit darunter sonst stark leidet und ich Entzndungsschbe bekomme. Mach dir klar, dass der Tag eh kommen wird, du kannst die Zeit nicht aufhalten, sondern nutze sie effektiv! Geh in die Bib, dann machst du dich zu Hause nicht verrckt. Mein GI-Trakt ist auch sehr empfindlich. Bei Blhungen empfehle ich Sabsimplex, ansonsten ist das Japanische Minzl aus der Drogerie auch sehr toll, Panto fr den bersuerten Magen, fr den rumpelden Darm empfehle ich Heilerde und gegen das unangenehme Angstschwitzen Odaban. Anonsten kann ich die Podcasts von Meditorium sehr empfehlen, die hre ich momentan sehr oft und es ist einfacher als sich auf Texte zu konzentrieren. Versuch einfach so zu lernen wie immer und stell dir vor die Prfung ist erst in einem Monat, weil wenn du jetzt versuchst anders zu lernen, wird das Gehirn "unruhig". So, ich wnsche gute Besserung!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Estrella_83

Hey,
hab gerade Tag 2 Vom H13 gekreuzt und bin ganze 10% schlechter als gestern  :Frown:  Dabei hatte ich ein ganz gutes Gefhl. 
Ach, das is doch Mist.... Ich will doch einfach nur bestehen und diese stndigen Aufs und Abs... 
Wiederhole jetzt ein paar kleine Fcher und kreuz dann heute Abend nochmal so 100Fragen. 
Da denkt man echt, dass man mal nicht soviel geraten hat und per Ausschlussverfahren ganz viel richtig und dann sind es gerade mal 65%....knappes Ding  :Frown: 
Euch nen sonnigen Tag!

----------


## kcr33

nickl das ist superlieb von dir!!!!  :Loove:  ich versuche tapfer zu sein. die ibu wirkt prchtig, so kann ich zumindest weiterkreuzen. werde nachher ein paar mittel besorgen gehen....meditorium kenne ich, fand die kostenlose pods super aber hatte mir bisher keine gekauft. lohnt sich noch zu kaufen in der letzten woche?

----------


## vsslauer

Estrella ging mir genau so hab gerade Tag 3 Frhjahr gemacht und war viel schlechter als Tag 1 und 2 und hatte aber sehr gutes Gefhl. berlege echt wie das denn werden soll beim Examen und was das ganze Kreuzen gebracht hat ???? Weil bis auf paar hnliche fragen wars das  :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:

----------


## vsslauer

Ja das mit schmerzen kenn ich hab vom sitzen Muskel schmerzen echt schlimm  :grrrr....:

----------


## esa7

@Estrella
Hab auch grade H2013 Tag2 gekreuzt und war trotz total schlechtem Gefhl sogar 1% besser als gestern, obwohl ich gestern ein gutes Gefhl hatte. Es kommt bei mir total auf das Rateglck an. Ich fand den HIV-Fall besonders schrecklich, hab fast nur geraten und mich dann auch noch durch das Stichwort antibiotische Behandlung im Falltext falsch beeinflussen lassen...

----------


## nickl

Also ich finde, dass die Podcasts von Meditorium sich fr mich lohnen, weil ich ja noch dann das PJ vor mir habe und plane da immer reinzuhren, weil ich meist nach einem langen Tag auf Bchern keinen Bock mehr habe. Auerdem verstehe ich so viele Dinge einfach besser, z.B. Dexamethasontests, Hep B Serokonversionen, Endokarditis sind ja so teilweise meine ungeliebten Themen, die ich mir so nie htte merken knnen. Ich denke, dass man die Pods an 2 vollen Tagen komplett durchhren kann, evt. kann man ja nur die Zusammenfassungen hren. Hngt aber sicher auch vom Lerntyp ab.  :Grinnnss!: 

Fr Kopf-und Muskelschmerzen ist Tigerbalsam super. So jetzt habe ich glaube ich alle meine "Geheimtipps" verraten.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jean-Luc

Ohje, KCR33, das hrt sich ja schrecklich an!
Bei Verbrennungen bis 2. Grades hilft pulveriertes Vit. C. Hab ich selbst mal ausprobiert, wollts erst nicht glauben, hat aber innerhalb von Std. super geholfen! Kann man in jeder Apo o. Drogerie bekommen. Die Haut bisschen befeuchten und dann das Vit. C Pulver drauf. Oder du holst dir Brandsalbe aus der Apo, khlt sehr schn und nartrlich viel khlen mit Eispack so lange du kannst. Vergiss aber nicht das Eispack in ein Tuch zu hllen, ganz wichtig!

Bei Magen Darm Geschichten helfen Salzstangen und Cola....haha....ich weiss hrt sich komisch an, hilft aber sehr!
Oder schwarzer Tee und Bananen wie Rira geschrieben hat ist auch gut.
Gute Besserung, werde bald wieder gesund!  :Knuddel:

----------


## rosenrot27

Ich hre auch die Podcasts von Meditorium und finde sie sehr gut! Ist ja auch mal ganz angenehm die Augen zu und die Ohren auf zu machen  :hmmm...:

----------


## wischmopp

Oje, kcr... von mir auch Gute Besserung!!!  :Knuddel: 

Tipps hast Du ja schon viele gute bekommen, das wird sicher bald wieder! Lass Dich nicht stressen, immer schn mit der Ruhe. Alles wird gut, wir packen das!  :Troest:

----------


## nickl

Ach so und wer sich ein Bisschen entspannen will ohne schlechtes Gewissen, dem empfehle ich die Reihe "Abenteuer Diagnose", Churg-Strauss-Syndrom, M. Wilson, eosinophile sophagitis, Sarkoidose, TRAPS und weitere seltene Syndrome als perfekte IMPP Vorbereitung. Kann man in der NDR Mediathek sehen.

----------


## kcr33

danke wischmopp und danke jean-luc, danke an alle. eure worte und tipps haben mich richtig aufgebaut! nickl du hast ja spitzentipps, kannte "abenteuer diagnose" bis eben nicht, aber scheinen echt sehenswert zu sein, perfekt fr die "lernpausen" voll cool, danke!

----------


## MC Ren

Ich hatte Herbst 2013 Tag 2 sage und schreibe 17 % schlechter als den 3 Tag. Tag 2 war der schwerste fand ich. So far, dont panic. Tag 1 war auch 10 % besser als Tag 2.

Wird schon

----------


## esa7

@MC Ren
Dann kann ich ja morgen auf einen leichten Tag hoffen, das wre so schn.

----------


## rirateme

Kannte "Abenteuer Diagnose" auch noch nicht, danke fr den Hinweis ! Werde es aber sicher erst nach dem Examen schauen.
Ganz unterhaltsam ist brigens auch die Doku "Anfnger in Wei", ein paar Folgen (nicht alle leider) gibts auf Youtube.

----------


## nickl

> danke wischmopp und danke jean-luc, danke an alle. eure worte und tipps haben mich richtig aufgebaut! nickl du hast ja spitzentipps, kannte "abenteuer diagnose" bis eben nicht, aber scheinen echt sehenswert zu sein, perfekt fr die "lernpausen" voll cool, danke!


Vielen Dank! Freut mich, dass es euch so gut gefllt. Ich muss sagen diese Sendung hat echt Suchtpotential und dadurch dass jede nur ca. 20 Minuten lang ist, habe ich alle an zwei Abenden geschaut. :Grinnnss!:  Dafr vergess ich niemal das Churg Strass Syndrom und verwechsel nicht mehr M. Wilson mit Hmochromatose :Blush:  Viel Spa beim schauen. Heute kommt wieder eine neue Folge rein.  ::-stud:

----------


## rirateme

jetzt mal ne ganz blde Frage - ist ein Geodreieck im Hex erlaubt ??

----------


## Jean-Luc

> jetzt mal ne ganz blde Frage - ist ein Geodreieck im Hex erlaubt ??


Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, glaube aber eher nicht. Soweit ich weiss, drfen wir auch keine eigenen Bleistifte und Radiergummie mitbringen (stand im Schreiben), aber du kannst ja mal vorsichtshalber beim LPA anrufen.

----------


## Lizard

In BaW ist eine Anleitung dabei, damit alle (Un-)Klarheiten beseitigt werden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jean-Luc

> Ja das mit schmerzen kenn ich hab vom sitzen Muskel schmerzen echt schlimm


Hatte ich auch ganz schlimm letzte Woche. Geh mal raus spazieren, das hilft und heute Nacht beim Schlafen zieh die Beine ganz eng an den Krper so lange du kannst, hat mir sehr geholfen. Gute Besserung!

----------


## Mera1412

> Dafr vergess ich niemal das Churg Strass Syndrom und verwechsel nicht mehr M. Wilson mit Hmochromatose


Ich hab das in der Anfangszeit anders gehandhabt...ich hab stndig Scrubs geguckt und bei den echten Fllen gut aufgehorcht. 

Und da sind auch ganz viele Info, die man als Unwissender berhrt aber total pathognomonisch sind fr die jeweiligen Flle :P
M. Wilson kann ich nie vergessen...da ging es in Scrubs nmlich um ein Mrchen, wo sie einen Ring finden mussten, um die Prinzessin zu retten und am Ende sah man die Szene, wie sie den Kayser-Fleischer Kornealring im Auge der Patientin entdeckt hatten  :Big Grin:  Und vorher besprachen sie eben, dass die Patientin ganz viele unspezifische Leberparameter hatte und sie einfach nicht wussten, woran es liegen knnte :P

Oder in einer anderen Folge hatte ein Patient Krampfanflle und Bauchschmerzen und Dr. Cox kam einfach nicht auf eine Diagnose...als JD und Turk im Laufe der Folge den Urinbecher in der Sonne vergessen und wiedergefunden hatten, hatten sie "verfrbte Pisse" googlen mssen und kamen so darauf, dass es eine Akute intermittierende Porphyrie sein musste...Es gab ne Examensfrage, wo ich alleine von "verfrbte Pisse" auf die richtige Lsung mit AIP kam  :Big Grin:  (Einer der Symptome war "Urin ist verfrbt" und einer der Lsungen "AIP", da hab ich's angeklickt und es war richtig  :Big Grin:  )

Gerade in der Examensphase habe ich jeden Tag um 12 Uhr eingeschaltet, um aufmerksam zuzuhren oder mitzuraten, wenn in der Folge Visitenrunde war  :Big Grin: 
(Leider wurde die Serie jetzt mit Mike und Molly ersetzt :/ )

----------


## Inchen

kcr kopf hoch wird schon alles wieder werden .... ich denke mir zur beruhigung immer, dass ist es alles nicht wert sich verrckt zu machen...andern gehts viel schlechter und wir mssen nur fr ein paar wochen noch die arschbacken zusammenkneifen ;)
das hilft mir einbisschen relaxt zu bleiben....bloss ist bei mir mein tag-nacht rhythmus vollstndig im eimer.... ich fang um 12 an zu lernen und geh erst um 3 ins bett und verpenne den morgen dafr ;/ nicht so toll aber ich glaube die letzten tage wirds schwierig den umzustellen...muss ich dann frs mndliche auf jeden fall angehen :Slap: ....haltet durch!

----------


## zyna

> Oder in einer anderen Folge hatte ein Patient Krampfanflle und Bauchschmerzen und Dr. Cox kam einfach nicht auf eine Diagnose...als JD und Turk im Laufe der Folge den Urinbecher in der Sonne vergessen und wiedergefunden hatten, hatten sie "verfrbte Pisse" googlen mssen und kamen so darauf, dass es eine Akute intermittierende Porphyrie sein musste...Es gab ne Examensfrage, wo ich alleine von "verfrbte Pisse" auf die richtige Lsung mit AIP kam  (Einer der Symptome war "Urin ist verfrbt" und einer der Lsungen "AIP", da hab ich's angeklickt und es war richtig  )


Hihi, an die Folge habe ich mich auch erinnert, als diese Frage dran war. Und habs auch dank Scrubs richtig gemacht.

----------


## marie_e

Inchen...genauso gehts mir auch....ma gucken wie ich des mit der Umstellung von Tag und Nacht bewekstelligen kann....

----------


## Mera1412

> das hilft mir einbisschen relaxt zu bleiben....bloss ist bei mir mein tag-nacht rhythmus vollstndig im eimer.... ich fang um 12 an zu lernen und geh erst um 3 ins bett und verpenne den morgen dafr ;/ nicht so toll aber ich glaube die letzten tage wirds schwierig den umzustellen...muss ich dann frs mndliche auf jeden fall angehen....haltet durch!


Das kannst du laut sagen...Ein kaputter Schlafrhythmus ist das schlimmste kurz vor dem Examen. Aber wir schaffen das schon, da bin ich mir sicher.

----------


## Nilaaa

hi! vielleicht knnt ihr mir helfen...ich wiederhole die leukmien und es ist fruchtbar, ich weiss noch jemand hatte hier merkhilfen reingeschrieben vonwegen bei all die kleine kann nicht mehr laufen und jetzt muss auch noch der schdel bestrahlt werde...ich find grad die seite nicht:S weiss einer vielleicht so ich das nachlesen kann?

----------


## Ava83

Leukmien:
CML (Crieg mit Leid):

Philadelphia und Tirol kmpfen chronisch seit 10 Jahren gegen die Fusionierung mit groer Miliz aus 500.000 Weien und vielen Basischen. Als die Alpen schrumpfen, kommt es zur Blastenkrise. Helfen kann nur der Ima Hydroxy oder ein neuer Stamm.

(Philadelphia-Chromosom, Tyrokinase, chron. Phase lange, Splenomegalie, Leukozytose, Basophilie, ALP niedrig, Blastenkrise, Therapie Imatinib, Hydroxyurea, Stammzelltransplantation)

CLL (Cally und Knecht Gumprecht):
Whrend Rai die hufigste CD 20x spielt, kam Knecht Gumprecht zu Cally mit vielen Lymphknoten und Lymphozyten und seiner Rute.

(Binet+Rai, hufigste Leukmie, CD20, Gumprecht Kernschatten, Lymphknoten, Lymphozyten, Rituximab)


Zu den akuten hab ich nur je einen Satz, den Rest kann ich mir jetzt merken....

AML:
Aua, meine linke Milz und mein Zahnfleisch!
(Auer-Stbchen, Splenomegalie, Gingivahyperplasie)

ALL:
Anna liebt laufen nicht mehr und der Kopf ist auch ganz komisch und wird auch noch bestrahlt.
(ossre Infiltration, Meningeosis leukmica, Prophylaxe ZNS-Rezidiv)

----------


## Nilaaa

DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE so lieb von dir!!! 
und dann noch eine frage: wiederholen sich die bilder des IMPP? sei es derma oder angio/ CT bilder? 
ehrlich gesagt wollte ich am ende gern nochmal die bilder fragen kreuzen, mir ist aber nicht aufgefallen dass sich die bilder wiederholt htten, andererseits hab ich auch nicht so recht drauf geachtet...wenn nicht spar ich mir das...

----------


## Nilaaa

echt super deine sprche  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Ava83

Der ist nicht von mir  :Smilie:  habe ihn auch blo kopiert weil ich ihn so gut fand

----------


## Jean-Luc

Ich kann die Fallfragen nicht mehr sehen, die  :kotzen:  mich so an!!!! Und dann immer diese 15 Fragen dazu!!!!
Schrecklich!!! Wie kann man nur die Leute so qulen!!! Hab echt keine Lust mehr!!! Qul mich hier so durch!!!  :Frown:

----------


## rirateme

Ohje, wohl so gut wie nichts erlaubt vom LPA  :was ist das...?: 

Ich glaube die Leukmien waren von wischmopp  :hmmm...: 

Nee, Bilder haben sich nie exakt wiederholt...

JL, ja wenn einem der fall nicht liegt sind gleich mal 8-10 fragen auf einmal futsch...  :grrrr....:

----------


## acetylcholin19

geht mir genauso...ich hab verschiedene bungssitzungen (je nach Fach) offen und sobald ein Fall kommt, klick ich erstmal wieder auf bersicht und such ein anderes Fach ;) Auf Dauer leider keine Lsung...

----------


## Nilaaa

kleiner tipp zu den fall fragen: ich les sie mir auch nicht mehr durch einfach oben rechts auf die lampe klicken dann wird das wichtigste markiert. Auch wenn ihr im prfungsmoduk kreuzt knnt ihr erst auf die sanduhr obenlinks und dann auf die lampe oben rechts klicken, und dann wieder auf die sanduhr  :Big Grin:  so muss man nicht die flle lesen

----------


## acetylcholin19

das mach ich schon seit kurzem manchmal...aber man hat dann ab und an nicht die Info die man brauchst und auerdem ist es ja trotzdem ehrlicherweise ne Art "Hilfe" - auch wenn es von Amboss nicht so gewertet wird...find ich zumindest.

----------


## Ava83

@ JL  ehrlich gesagt kann ich gerade gar keine impp-fragen mehr sehen
habe den ganzen tag neurofragen gemacht, ich glaube jetzt brauch ich mal ne stunde stumpfes fernsehen

----------


## Jean-Luc

Ach ja Rira, du hast Recht! Das kommt dann noch hinzu. Aber selbst, wenn man die Fragen beantworten kann, muss man stellenweise diesen blden Fall nochmal nachlesen. Schrecklich!!! Und dann sind die immer so lang, dass total viel Zeit verloren geht! Wie kann man sich nur so einen Mist ausdenken!

Acethylcholin, hahaha...das ist ne gut Lsung, einfach wegklicken, mach ich bestimmt beim nchsten Fall.  :Grinnnss!: 

Nilaa, mach ich doch stellenweise schon, trotzdem nervst. Werde auf jeden Fall die kleine Taschenlampe im Hex vermissen!

----------


## Jean-Luc

Ava, ist ne gute Idee, hab ich eben auch gemacht, um mal wieder klar im Kopf zu werden.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

Also wenn ich mal vllig von Hex und allen Alltagssorgen abschalten will, lese ich Jugendbcher ! Gerade les ich ab und zu in einer Fantasytrilogie weiter, mit Kindern die ein Abenteuer erleben und Feen und Goblins...nicht anspruchsvoll aber man kann sich schn forttrumen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Rira...hahaha...sowas hnliches mach ich auch...ich schalte dann Kika oder den Disney Channel an und schau mir ne Kindersendung an.....hahaha.....beruhigt die Nerven ganz wunderbar! Kann ich nur empfehlen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

Hab gerade noch paar Pharma-Merksprche gefunden, teilw. ganz ntzlich, v.a. der erste Link:

https://www.thieme.de/viamedici/klin...ecken-3907.htm

http://www.nextdoc.at/groups/antibio...rkspr%C3%BCche

----------


## Brutus

Oha. Ich komme gerade aus der OA-Besprechung mit meinem Chef. Wir sollen den Fragenkatalog schnell noch einmal sichten. Die haben wohl Probleme mit dem HEX bekommen. Chef hat uns die Mail von dem Vorsitzenden der Kommission weitergeleitet:



> Institut fr medizinische und pharmazeutische Prfungsfragen
> - Rechtsfhige Anstalt des ffentlichen Rechts -
> 
> Direktor Prof. Dr. med. Schulz
> Adresse:
> 
> Groe Langgasse 8
> 55116 Mainz
> Postanschrift:
> ...


Und wer darf sich jetzt heute Abend hinsetzen und den ganzen Kram noch einmal Korrektur lesen?  :Wand:

----------


## rirateme

Aprilscherz ??

----------


## Estrella_83

H? Gilt das nur fr Mainz? Das knnen die doch so kurzfristig auch gar nicht machen....
Und bedeutet das, dass du Fragen vom Examen kennst? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof.
Htte es aber ehrlich gesagt auch gern schon Sonntag hinter mir....Naja...

----------


## Estrella_83

Ah, stimmt. Sicher ein Aprilscherz!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gerri-S

Danke fr den Herzinfarkt und dafr, dass ich jetzt die Hose wechseln darf!

----------


## wischmopp

Hiiiierrrr!!!! Iiiiich!!!!

Ich will da hin am Wochenende!!!!!

Brutus, ich helf Dir durchsichten und Du sorgst dafr, dass ich hindarf, ok? Ich sag auch nix weiter  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tiw28

> Hiiiierrrr!!!! Iiiiich!!!!
> 
> Ich will da hin am Wochenende!!!!! [..]


ich auch bitte!!!

 :Slap:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Brutus, wenn das ein Aprilscherz sein sollte---dann finde ich den garnicht lustig! Tut mir Leid...
Dafr schuldest Du uns Hinweise, was wir uns genau nochmal anschauen sollten!

P.S. Geb' Dir auch Nachhilfe, wie man gute Witze macht!

----------


## acetylcholin19

geile Idee ;) Ich bin grad auch soweit dass cih sag - ich komm da auch hin - je frher desto besser...besser werd ich eh nimmer und so ist es nur noch eine Qual...

----------


## gnuff

> @Brutus, wenn das ein Aprilscherz sein sollte---dann finde ich den garnicht lustig! Tut mir Leid...
> Dafr schuldest Du uns Hinweise, was wir uns genau nochmal anschauen sollten!
> 
> P.S. Geb' Dir auch Nachhilfe, wie man gute Witze macht!


Ich fands lustig... UND gut gemacht!

----------


## Brutus

Ein ganz heier Tipp: die sexuell bertragbaren Krankheiten sind dieses Jahr ganz weit vorne!

Vielleicht knnt Ihr Euch die Mnchner Nomenklatur III zu Dysplasien der Zervix auch noch mal ansehen.

Und zu guter Letzt knnte man sich ja noch mal das Propofolinfusionssyndrom anschauen. Wenn man dann auch noch die maligne Hyperthermie im Hinterkopf behlt knnte das von Vorteil sein.

----------


## rirateme

Haha, wie WITZIG das ganze. Auf so einen TOLLEN Aprilscherz wren wir alle ja NIE gekommen.
Jean-Luc, du hast Recht.

----------


## acetylcholin19

ach kommt - ich finds auch nicht lustig, aber nicht schlimm...sagen wir unntig. Aber ich will in der Tat einfach nur noch ein Ende fr diesen Kram hier...

----------


## Lizard

Ich finds witzig  :Grinnnss!:  Ihr geht doch nicht etwa zum Lachen in den Keller ?

----------


## wischmopp

Ich finde es eigentlich auch witzig. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich mich grundstzlich ziemlich gern ablenken lasse.
Beneide Euch ja irgendwie, dass Ihr Euch immer noch so reinhngen knnt...

----------


## gnuff

uuuuuuuuuuhhhhh... bisschen gereizte Stimmung oder was?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

everybody mad

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> Ein ganz heier Tipp: die sexuell bertragbaren Krankheiten sind dieses Jahr ganz weit vorne!
> 
> Vielleicht knnt Ihr Euch die Mnchner Nomenklatur III zu Dysplasien der Zervix auch noch mal ansehen.
> 
> Und zu guter Letzt knnte man sich ja noch mal das Propofolinfusionssyndrom anschauen. Wenn man dann auch noch die maligne Hyperthermie im Hinterkopf behlt knnte das von Vorteil sein.


Was hat sich von der IIer zur IIIer denn gendert. Hat mal jmd n Link am Start? Ich such auch mal eben... 

http://www.uni-kiel.de/path/files/M%...klatur_III.pdf

fr die groben Einteilungen hat sich doch nich viel frn Studenten gendert oder?

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Lizard, n, in den Keller gehen wir bestimmt nicht! Aber vielleicht machst Du, gnuffi und Brutus sowas!  :Grinnnss!: 

Also Brutus, hier paar Tipps, wie man besser Witze macht. Und fr alle Leute zur kleinen Aufheiterung nach dem 'brutischen Schock-Syndrom':

- Gehe zu einem Angestellten und sage mit ernster Stimme: "Wir haben Code 303 auf Station 2A" und warte, was passiert.

- Lass dir M&Ms zurcklegen.

-falls du ein Glasauge hast, tippe mit dem Fllfederhalter dagegen, wenn du mit jemandem sprichst. 

- Baue ein Zelt auf und sage den verwunderten Krankenschwestern und Assistenzrzten, dass sie nur hereinkommen drfen, wenn sie Kissen und Kekse mitbringen.

- Whrend du mit den Messern im Jagdbereich herumspielst, frage den Verkufer, wo die Anti-Depressiva stehen.

Also Brutus, wenn Du uns paar richtige Hinweise zum Hex gibst, gibst noch mehr....!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wahnsinn bei den Witzen habe ich gerade einen Zwerchfellinfarkt erlitten..... Standen die diese Woche im Bummi?

----------


## Jean-Luc

N, was ist denn Bummi?

Man muss nur nen guter Typ sein und wissen wie man richtig Witze macht!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## loplop

Also Leute, heut ist der erste April also stellt euch nicht so an mit dem Witzen. Ich fands lustig! So. 
Hier noch was unlustiges: aseptische Knochennekrosen. Vielleicht hilfts ja.
http://news.doccheck.com/de/blog/pos...in-naemelchen/

----------


## Laelya

> Wahnsinn bei den Witzen habe ich gerade einen Zwerchfellinfarkt erlitten..... Standen die diese Woche im Bummi?


 :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> N, was ist denn Bummi?
> 
> Man muss nur nen guter Typ sein und wissen wie man richtig Witze macht!


www.bummi.de

Brutus ist Gasmann da gehren Witz und Humor zur Stellenbeschreibung, dein Witzniveau wirkt da eher wie Akutdialyse oder FA fr Arbeitsmedizin.......

----------


## Jean-Luc

> Also Leute, heut ist der erste April also stellt euch nicht so an mit dem Witzen. Ich fands lustig! So. 
> Hier noch was unlustiges: aseptische Knochennekrosen. Vielleicht hilfts ja.
> http://news.doccheck.com/de/blog/pos...in-naemelchen/


Ghn! Da braucht wohl noch jemand Nachhilfe!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## gnuff

> ...Also Brutus, hier paar Tipps, wie man besser Witze macht...


Mach Dein Fenster auf, der Sauerstoff in Deinem Zimmer ist verbraucht...

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich frag mich grad echt, warum gewisse Leute, die meines Wissens ihr HEX schon hinter sich haben, unbedingt hier so rumwettern mssen - sucht euch doch nen anderen Spa, es wird wirklich gerade ziemlich lcherlich

----------


## Jean-Luc

Ach, gnuffi, wer wird dann da bse? Verstehst kein Spass?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jean-Luc

> ich frag mich grad echt, warum gewisse Leute, die meines Wissens ihr HEX schon hinter sich haben, unbedingt hier so rumwettern mssen - sucht euch doch nen anderen Spa, es wird wirklich gerade ziemlich lcherlich


Genau! Sehe ich auch so! Wer keine guten Witze erzhlen kann und nicht in der Lage ist uns aufzuheitern (und dazu noch Post-Hexler ist), und noch gnuffische miese Stimmung mitbringt, sollte drauen bleiben.... :Meine Meinung:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jean-Luc

> www.bummi.de
> 
> Brutus  dein Witzniveau wirkt da eher wie Akutdialyse oder FA fr Arbeitsmedizin.......


Coxy-Baby, der ist auch nicht schlecht! Musste ganz schn lachen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## gnuff

> ...und noch gnuffische miese Stimmung mitbringt...


Du kannst ja doch lustig sein...

----------


## tiw28

> Mach Dein Fenster auf, der Sauerstoff in Deinem Zimmer ist verbraucht...


*Best One*  :Big Grin: 
, sorry ;)

----------


## Jean-Luc

> Du kannst ja doch lustig sein...


Du aber leider nicht! Bist ja garnicht lustig!  :Frown: 
Wird Zeit fr Gnuffi ins Bettchen zu gehen!
Tsch!

----------


## rirateme

Jetzt hrt doch mal auf Leute !!! Jeden Tag irgendein Zoff hier, also wirklich...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## gnuff

> Du aber leider nicht! Bist ja garnicht lustig!...


Ich habe nicht versucht lustig zu sein...

----------


## MC Ren

Wasn hier los ey. Das ist ein Forum und kein Gerichtssaal. Lasst doch jeden Witze machen wie er will, ist doch nett.
Abgesehen davon verkommt hier immer mehr der Geschmack, wird sehr leidlastig hier. Man mag immer weniger mitlesen,ihr werdet es gemerkt haben. Wird sehr leer hier.

----------


## LillithSophie

ich fand eigentlich alle ganz lustig  :Smilie:  vielleicht auch nur sonst nix zu lachen ;) (spa!)
werd jetzt erstmal die wichtigste ttigkeit des tages hinter mich bringen und fr die osterfeier im kiga eier ausblasen  und dann versuchen zu kreuzen.
wnsch euch allen von herzen einen schnen lerntag und vielen dank fr die leukmiehilfen!!
bald ist es vorbei ..  :Smilie:  und ich wnsch mir sooo sehr es zu schaffen!!

----------


## rirateme

Morgen alle zusammen !

Wnsche euch einen erfolgreichen Tag ! Ist bei euch auch seit paar Tagen tolles warmes Wetter, fast schon wie im Sommer ? Ich finde das hebt gleich die Laune !  ::-dance:

----------


## rosenrot27

Morgen in einer Woche haben wir es hinter uns! Juhu. Total irre wenn man sich berlegt wie lange wir auf diesen Tag hingearbeitet haben.  :Party:  :Top:

----------


## kcr33

Guten Moooorgen!!! Ohjaaa morgen in einer Woche sind wir wieder zurck im normalen Leben (zumindest fr ein paar Wochen bis das Lernen frs Mndliche kommt).
Ja,das Wetter ist bei uns hier auch herrlich, Sonne, blauer Himmel, bringt gute Laune!

Heute ist mein Tag auch viel besser gestartet! Die Brandschmerzen sind verschwunden und mein Bauch gibt auch Ruhe, juhuuu dank Eurer Tipps ;) <3

Wnsche allen auch gutes Gelingen, ich fange heute mit F2013 und H2013 an.

----------


## rirateme

Cytochrom P450-Induktoren und Inhibitoren (leicht modifiziert aus dem Internet)

Induktoren: Queen Barbie Takes Phen and Refuses Greazy Carbs at St. John's.
Inhibitoren: Inhibitors Stop Cyber-Kids from Eating Grapefruit, Amen.

P450-Induktoren 	       P450-Inhibitoren
Quinidin 	               Isoniazid
Barbiturate 	               Sulfonamide
Phenytoin 	               Cimetidine
Rifampicin 	               Ketoconazole
Griseofulvin 	       Erythromycin
Carbamazepine 	       Grapefruitsaft
Johanniskraut=St.John's Wort Amiodaron

----------


## wischmopp

@rira: Danke fr Deine immer wieder neuen und tollen Tipps!  :Top: 

@kcr: Freut mich, dass es Dir wieder besser geht! Viel Spa bei den neuen Examen! Bin gerade mit dem letzten Tag H13 durch, der war richtig bel, finde ich... Das war der ersten Tag, an dem mir die Flle lieber waren als die Einzelfragen...

----------


## Estrella_83

Bin auch seit eben mit H13 durch....naja....irgendwie fehlt mir immernoch ne gewisse Sicherheit. Ich verwechsel alles, vergesse so viele banale Dinge....und wie ich wiederholen soll, wei ich einfach nicht. Lese wild irgendwelche Sachen durch und kreuze viel zu wenig  :Frown:

----------


## rosenrot27

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass es sinnvoll ist die letzte Zeit jetzt so viel wie mglich zu kreuzen und wirklich nur wenn einem etwas vollkommen unklar ist die LK zu lesen! Das IMPP wird das Rad fr dieses Examen auch nicht neur erfinden und die Themen hneln sich ja schon... somit ist es vermutlich nicht verkehrt die groen Fcher vll noch mal als indiviuelle Sitzung mit Hkchen bei "nur Fragen mit hohem IMPPact" zu kreuzen. So werde ich es nun auch machen.

----------


## Ava83

@ rosenrot ja das hast du wohl recht. Ich habe es in den letzten Tagen genau so gemacht. Einfach alle Fragen der groen Fcher nochmal gekreuzt ( die 13er Fragen allerdings ausgelassen) und nur die LK gelesen von wirklich wichtigen Themen.
Meine Generalprobe mit den 13er Examen ist ja nicht gerade ermutigend gewesen und daher werde ich ab morgen nochmal die 13er im Lernmodus kreuzen ( habe mir die FRagen hoffentlich nicht zu sehr eingeprgt)
Da wird sich dann zeigen wie sinnvoll meine Wiederholung war

----------


## rosenrot27

Wir schaffen das alle! Ich denke im Examen ist man vermutlich ein Stck konzentrierter als hier am Schreibtisch! Ich lese nicht mal die Flle. Denke im Examen werde ich das tun, hoffe ich zumindest! Noch 30 Fragen, dann fange ich erstmal an etwas schnes zu kochen!

----------


## MC Ren

Kreuzt einfach komplette alte Examina wieder und wieder. Hilft

----------


## vet54

hey.. bin ziemlich verzweifelt, kreuze immer sehr schlecht und wei gar nicht wie ich bestehen soll..... kommt ihr immer auf ausreichend Prozente? Und vielleicht eine blde Frage, aber: Was sind denn potentielle Flle? Gibt es irgendwo eine "Liste"? Oder geht ihr dafr "nur" die Top 100 Themen durch? 
Hoffe bei euch luft es besser, viel Erfolg weiterhin!!

----------


## Ava83

Die besagte Liste

Ablatio retinae, Aderhautmelanom, Iritis, sophaguskarzinom, Beckenringfraktur, Ileus, Unterschenkelfraktur, Polymyalgia rheu., Hashimoto-Thyreo., Anmie, Bronchialkarzinom, Magenkarzinom, M. meniere, Aortenaneurysma, Aortenklappenstenose, art. bluthochdruck, Endokarditis, Perikarditis, Vorhofseptumdefekt, CMV-Infektion, Scharlach, Zervixkarzinom, Akustikus neurinom, Chorea Huntington, Epiduralblutung, Epilepsie, funikulre Spinalerkrankung, Querschnitt. subduralblutung, Anpassungsstrungen, Prostatahyperplasie, Seminom/Hodentumor

----------


## Ava83

Ja ich hoffe auch dass ich im Examen deutlich konzentrierter bin. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, ich habe gestern Neuro wiederholt und hab das echt ewig vor mir hergeschoben, weil ich da echt absolut keine Ahnung von hab und dann lief es deutlich besser als erwartet.
Einfach nur weil ich mich mal wirklich konzentriert hingesetzt habe und mir ausnahmswise mal Zeit genommen habe die Fragen ordentlich zu lesen und drber nach zudenken. 
Ich mache auffllig viele Flchtigkeitsfehler, weil ich mir nicht genug Zeit nehme oder die Fragen nicht anstndig lese   :Wand:

----------


## Gerri-S

> hey.. bin ziemlich verzweifelt, kreuze immer sehr schlecht und wei gar nicht wie ich bestehen soll..... kommt ihr immer auf ausreichend Prozente? Und vielleicht eine blde Frage, aber: Was sind denn potentielle Flle? Gibt es irgendwo eine "Liste"? Oder geht ihr dafr "nur" die Top 100 Themen durch? 
> Hoffe bei euch luft es besser, viel Erfolg weiterhin!!


Ich denke es ist nicht besonders wichtig wieviel Prozent du kreuzt, das soll dir ja eigentlich nur zur Orientierung dienen. Du sollst die Fragen ja hauptschlich im Examen richtig beantworten und nicht in deinem Lernprogramm, Hauptsache du kreuzt. Ich denke, wenn man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Fragen gemacht hat und die Lernkarten gelesen hat, dann dient das schon als Grundlage um sicher zu bestehen, ich wrd mich davon nicht entmutigen lassen, auerdem merkst du dir deine falschen Fragen besser, kannst sie dann wenns drauf ankommt richtig machen  :hmmm...:

----------


## MC Ren

Lieber kreuzen als potentielle Flle aufzuarbeiten, von denen man nicht wei ob sie vorkommen. Mit kreuzen deckt man annhernd alles breitbasig ab.

----------


## acetylcholin19

@vet54: auch Mnchner/in seh ich grad - darf ich fragen Pr-PJ oder Post?
Und LMU oder TU? 

Vll kennen wir uns ja...;)

----------


## vet54

Danke!! Super nett! Wo gab es die denn?  :Blush:  
Ja, bin auch oft unkonzentriert beim Kreuzen, hoffe, dass das im Examen aber anders ist... und versuche jetzt auch mal die Fragen noch genauer zu lesen, hoffe das hilft.
Nehmt ihr eigentlich viel mit? Denke, das wichtigste ist wohl etwas zu essen, Wasser, Ausweis.. und bequeme Kleidung, oder zieht ihr euch "schick" an?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## vet54

hey @acetylcholin, TU Mnchen und Post-PJ und du pr?
Bin aber erst vor dem PJ an die TU gewechselt, aber dann kennen wir uns jetzt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

@vet54: Definitiv eher bequem als schick - ist ja nicht die mndl.Prfung, Kleidung interessiert keinen

----------


## Tannalein

@vet54 Nein, du bist nicht alleine. 
Ich komme auch nicht immer auf 60% bei jedem Examenstag und von Freunden wei ich, dass es denen hnlich geht. 
Und ich kreuze nchste Woche in Jogginghose.  :hmmm...:

----------


## acetylcholin19

Ich pr und auch TU - herzlichen Willkommen ;)

Schreibst du zuflligerweise auch im entfernten Eching?

Ich hab mich generell noch gefragt (sorry, falls diese Frage hier irgendwo schon mal aufgetaucht und beantwortet worden sein sollte) - wenn man frher gehen mchte - dann ist das kein Problem oder? (ich gehre zu den schrecklichen "Verschlimmbesser-Menschen") - das Heft darf ich vermutlich dann nicht mitnehmen. Kann ich die gegebenfalls am letzten Tag erst alle bekommen? Und drfte die gar jemand fr mich am Ende mitnehmen?

Und - ich habe mir ein tolles Maskottchen ausgeguckt  :Smilie:  Es ist aber 10 cm gro - darf man sowas mitnehmen?
Eigentlich soll man ja nichts mitnehmen, aber Essen und so geht ja auch...

----------


## Lizard

In BaW mssen Plschtiere etc. abgegeben werden. Erlaubt sind nur Bleistift,Radiergummi aus "Plastik",Anspitzer und Verpflegung.

----------


## acetylcholin19

Mist...

Ich wollte den hier mitnehmen:
http://www.closeup.de/de/kaufen/the-...oll-50272.html

----------


## Estrella_83

Bei uns kann man jederzeit gehen....aber Hefte kann man sich frhestens 30min. vor Ende ( geht das bei euch auch von 9-14Uhr?) abholen..
Da ich ja bestimmt so 2,5-3 Stunden brauche wenn ich gaaaaanz aufmerksam lese und berlege, werd ich mich mit Freunden raussetzen und dann am Ende die Hefte abholen.
Man kann sie sich aber auch am 3.Tag alle aushndigen lassen.

Bei uns darf man nicht mal Bleistift oder so mitnehmen. Kriegt man alles gestellt. Essen und Trinken halt auf den Tisch, die Tasche mit Wertsachen usw. kann man aber vorne hinlegen. ( weil ja manche auch geschrieben hatten, dass man kein Handy mitnehmen darf, bei uns geht das, nur eben in der Tasche und die ist bei den Aufsehern....)

Ooooooh, es ist so tolles Wetter! Ich hol um 4 meinen Kleinen aus der Kita und dann gehts erstmal mit nem leckren Frapp mit Sahne und Sauce in die Sonne  :Big Grin:  McDonalds ist sooooooo toll....
Oh man, ich freu mich einfach so. Ist alles so schn. Bald ist es rum und dann haben wir SOMMER!!!!

----------


## rirateme

Das mit den Plschtieren hat mich auch gergert. Ich nehms aber trotzdem mit (entweder ein Eisbr oder eine Maus, wei noch nicht) und schaue mal, vllt. sind die nicht so streng...

----------


## kcr33

> Mist...
> 
> Ich wollte den hier mitnehmen:
> http://www.closeup.de/de/kaufen/the-...oll-50272.html


GENIAL  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Den htte ich auch gerne  :Big Grin:  es lebe sheldon

@Generalproben: Braucht Ihr auch so ewig wie ich zum Kreuzen???? Schrecklich....

----------


## tiw28

> [...]
> 
> @Generalproben: Braucht Ihr auch so ewig wie ich zum Kreuzen???? Schrecklich....


Ich habe das wirklich als Generalprobe verstanden, deshalb habe ich mir richtig richtig richtig viel Zeit gelassen und war pro Tag ziemlich konstant nach 4 Stunden fertig...

----------


## Ava83

@ tiw28   :Gefllt mir!: 
so htte ich das auch mal machen sollen, vielleicht wre dann mein ergebnis auch nicht so schlecht gewesen

----------


## LillithSophie

ja...ich hab glaub ich hchstens 2 std fr die 3 tage gebraucht..

----------


## vet54

@acetylcholin: nee, schreibe in Oberschleiheim, die haben wohl alle ziemlich verteilt. 

Denke, dass viele frher gehen, aber wie das mit den Heften luft-keine Ahnung. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es irgendjemand fr dich mitnehmen darf.
Vielleicht kann man am Ende der 5 Stunden nochmal rein und das Heft mitnehmen, ansonsten vielleicht am Ende der 3 Tage.
Schnen sonnigen Lerntag euch allen!

----------


## rirateme

Ach du liebe Zeit, hab gerade einen Energy Drink getrunken (ungesund, ja ich wei, aber so kurz vorm Examen...) und mir ist jetzt ganz schwindlig und bin pltzlich so mde geworden !! Wei jemand was, mir gehts grad echt schlecht?

----------


## tiw28

> ja...ich hab glaub ich hchstens 2 std fr die 3 tage gebraucht..


Hie hie hie… Ich glaube du solltest mal ein Zeitgefhl ab checken lassen. Das halte ich nun wirklich fr unmglich! Du meinst wahrscheinlich pro Tag!? --> ja! ganz bestimmt; das musst du einfach meinen ;)





> Ach du liebe Zeit, hab gerade einen Energy Drink getrunken (ungesund, ja ich wei, aber so kurz vorm Examen...) und mir ist jetzt ganz schwindlig und bin pltzlich so mde geworden !! Wei jemand was, mir gehts grad echt schlecht?


also ich nehme auch immer mal wieder gerne sowas zu mir (also in der gesamten Lernzeit waren es bisher drei Stck). Ich fhle mich hinterher immer richtig gut… Kaffee bewirkt bei mir allerdings hufig Mdigkeit  :was ist das...?: 
Dennoch trinke ich davon selbstverstndlich gefhlte 10-20 liter pro Tag....

----------


## FossaNavicularis

So kurz vor Schluss schaut man doch mal, was hier so geht...
Sag mal Brutus, dass mit den Tips ist ein Scherz oder? 
Also deine Hinweise?
Du hast keine Aufgaben gesehen oder erstellt?

Oh und ich kreuze auch "nur" so an die 60%- Ein gutes Pferd springt eben nur so hoch es muss!

----------


## MC Ren

Natrlich war das ein Scherz

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Na irgendwo mssen sie ja sein...diese Leute, die jemanden kennen, die jemanden kennen dessen Onkel die Inneren Aufgaben erstellt... das sind ja auch alles nur Menschen mit Familie da beim IMPP  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

> Na irgendwo mssen sie ja sein...diese Leute, die jemanden kennen, die jemanden kennen dessen Onkel die Inneren Aufgaben erstellt... das sind ja auch alles nur Menschen mit Familie da beim IMPP


So ein bisschen wie damals als herauskam dass einzelne Exemplare des in einer Gefngnisdruckerei gedruckten Mathe-Abiturs vorab in Diskotheken fr mehrere Hunderte Mark verkauft wurden ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilaaa

ich hab die letzten 3 tage Frhjahr 2013 gekreuzt, vorher war ich total in panik dass ich durchfalle und hab alles gegeben. Nun hatte ich da 77% htte ich NIE gedacht..bin einerseits sehr froh und erleichtert, andererseits ist die panik so sehr verflogen dass ich jetzt garkeine lust mehr hab irgendwas zu machen, ich lern nicht auf ne bestimmte note hin will nur bestehen...ich will nicht mehr lernen und wrd am liebsten morgen schreiben...aber chillen kann man ja jetzt auch nicht mehr....dafr hab ich dann zu sehr ein schlechtes gewissen, gehts irgendwem genauso?

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Vssi, you got mail.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Hey, ich melde mich auch mal wieder aus der (Lern-)Versenkung. Ich als Perfektionist wollte eigentlich erst alles nachlesen, was ich hier so verpasst habe, bin aber seit Tagen nicht hinterhergekommen... ::-oopss: 

Ich habe am Wochenende einen Mrder-Neuro-WH-Tag hingelegt (alle Lernkarten gelesen!) und dann So/Mo/Di das letzte Examen gekreuzt. Bei mir sind die Tage extremst unterschiedlich ausgefallen (1. Tag Totalausfall, 2. Tag satte 16% besser und 3. Tag auch 8% besser als am 1. - Nilani, wie konntest du nur am 1. Tag am besten sein???  :hmmm...: ), insgesamt war ich dann zufrieden - die Einzelfragen waren echt fair. Gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass das jetzt ein Trend ist und wir auch machbare Fragen kriegen.  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt versuche ich gerade die Top100 noch irgendwie durchzuwurschteln, so viel Innere wie mglich zu wiederholen und hier und da noch was zu kreuzen. Derma wre auch ntig, aber alles geht halt nicht. Bin froh, wenn es vorbei ist - hatte gestern mehr oder minder eine kleine Krise, aber dann habe ich heute Nacht sehr gut getrumt und bin jetzt berzeugt davon, dass alles gut geht. Habe schon oft kurz vor Prfungen was getrumt - und es ist immer genauso gekommen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FossaNavicularis

> So ein bisschen wie damals als herauskam dass einzelne Exemplare des in einer Gefngnisdruckerei gedruckten Mathe-Abiturs vorab in Diskotheken fr mehrere Hunderte Mark verkauft wurden ?





> So ein bisschen wie damals als herauskam dass einzelne Exemplare des in einer Gefngnisdruckerei gedruckten Mathe-Abiturs vorab in Diskotheken fr mehrere Hunderte Mark verkauft wurden ?


Ja, genau so!

Das IMPP hat fr uns ne neue Druckerei gesucht... man knnte auch einfach da einbrechen  :hmmm...: 
Nilaaa, dir ist doch nun langweilig.... recherchiere doch mal einwenig.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

@abi07: Schn dass du wieder da bist ! Da du nicht nachlesen konntest, hier nochmal der Link zu den Parkinsonmedis die du dir gewnscht hattest, die hatte ich damals mit einiger Versptung gepostet:

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...=1#post1717913

----------


## abi07

@rira: Super, danke, du bist ein Schatz!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilaaa

worber? ich hab das gesprch nicht ganz mitbekommen..was ist mit dem impp?

----------


## rirateme

Jetzt bringt Nilaaa doch nicht auf krumme Ideen - sie wollte doch schon mal mogeln, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere  :bhh:

----------


## rirateme

Hat irgendjemand Merkhilfen fr die Herzrhythmusstrungen oder die Glomerulonephritiden/Nephropathien ?  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Nilaaa

jap wollte ich  ::-dance:  mir machts nichts aus das zuzugeben aber ich kreuze momentan jeden tag ber 70 auf bei fragen die ich bisher noch nicht gekreuzt habe, also werde ich auf keinen fall schummeln! ich htte es nur gemacht wenn ich angst htte durchzufallen, aber die ist jetzt gott sei dank verflogen und es wre viel zu dumm gepackt zu werden fr den einen oder anderen dummen punkt, ich will nur bestehen=)

----------


## Nilaaa

die neuro fragen haben es ja richtig in sich....

----------


## kcr33

ICH HABE WOHL FALSCH GELERNT!!! F2013 Tag 1 sage und schreibe 65%  :Hh?:  Das Bestehen ist bei mir leider nicht sicher.....

----------


## Nilaaa

65% ist doch nicht schlecht! jetzt versuch so viel du kannst zu wiederholen dann klappts auch da bin ich mir ganz sicher=)

----------


## Estrella_83

Da hatte ich auch 65%, am 2. Tag sogar nur 58 und am 3. dann wieder 64. Insgesamt zumindest 62 und ziemlich knapp  :Frown: 
H13 war dann aber deutlich besser und wir haben noch einige Tage in denen man noch richtig viel wiederholen und rausreien kann. Und 60 reichen ja  :Smilie:

----------


## LillithSophie

@tiw:doch ,ich hab mich SEHR beeilt...meine tochter schlaeft immer nur 2 std und das ist meine einzige lernzeit,da musste ichs durchhauen  :Smilie:

----------


## rirateme

@kcr33: F13 Tag 1 war aber auch ein relativ schwerer Tag, fand ich. Bevor du dir allzu viele Sorgen machst, kreuz erst mal die anderen Tage, denn es zhlt ja der Durchschnitt !  :Knuddel:

----------


## kcr33

Ohhhh danke ihr Lieben!!!!!  :Knuddel: 

Heute war ich den ganzen Tag ber so happy, dass es mir gesundheitlich wieder besser geht. 
Aber gerade bin ich einfach aggro, nun kann ich eure ganzen Beitrge von vor einer Woche verstehen bzgl F2013! Seit Januar lernen und am Schreibtisch gefesselt und kmpft um die 70% Grenze... ich werde nun reinhauen und so viel wie mglich "wiederholen" bzw neu aneignen, da wieder vergessen. Das Problem ist, dass sich meine Konzentration in Grenzen hlt: Viel ablenken (essen, internet, aufrumen), beim kreuzen die Flle nie lesen wollen,.... ihr wisst, was ich meine. Ich mchte das Ganze einfach hinter mich bringen.
Drauen grillen die ganzen anderen Studenten und genieen das Wetter und ich sitze in der Lernkammer mit IMPP-Fragen.

----------


## wischmopp

Jetzt bin ich schon so oft ber diese Frage gestolpert und immer wieder kreuze ich sie falsch an. Jetzt muss ich Euch doch mal fragen, wahrscheinlich vor allem die Mamas zwecks eigener Erfahrung  :Grinnnss!: 

"Die Bestimmung des Gestationsalters in der 7. Schwangerschaftswoche erfolgt am zuverlssigsten mittels...."

Richtige Antwort: Bestimmung der fetalen Scheitel-Stei-Lnge.

Schn und gut, aber in der 7. Woche???? Da sieht man doch meistens nur eine leere Fruchthhle? Mit ganz viel Glck vielleicht einen pulsierenden Punkt. Wie soll ich denn da die SSL messen? Wer wei was?

----------


## Estrella_83

Ne, ab der 7. SSW, also so ab 6+0 kann man schon das Herzchen schlagen sehen  :Smilie:  War zumindest auch in meinen beiden SS so.
Und bis zur ca. 12. SSW wachsen alle gleich, sodass man bis dahin anhand von Tabellen sehr gut das Gestationsalter bestimmen kann. Deshalb DARF man auch nur in diesen ersten 12 Wochen ( meist wird das beim 1.Screening in der 9.-12. Woche gemacht ) den ET noch ndern.
Viele Frauenrzte machen das auch viel spter noch wenn zb Kinder auf einmal ber der Norm sind...dann wird der ET vorgezogen. Das ist nicht richtig und fhrt dann in den Krankenhusern immer wieder zu Problemen/Missverstndnissen da die erste Messung beim 1.Screening bercksichtigt wird und der neue ET dann nicht mit dem Zyklus/Konzeption bereinstimmt.

Merk dir einfach, dass man in den ersten Wochen IMMER SSL misst! Ab 4+0 is ja der Test schon positiv ( bei mir sogar frher ) und ab dann geht das alles rasant und man hat bei mir bei 5+0 schon nen messbaren Punkt und bei 5+5 oder so dann schon das Herz schlagen sehen ;)
Ich hoffe, jetzt kannst du das bisschen besser nachvollziehen und im Examen richtig kreuzen.

Ich liebe diese Fragen nmlich immer und freu mich, wenn soviele Gynfragen wie nur mglich drankommen  :Smilie:

----------


## wischmopp

OK, Danke.
Ich war damals 6+0 zum Ultraschall, da war nur die leere Fruchthhle zu sehen. Meine rztin hat mich dann erst 8+0 wieder einbestellt. Bis dahin hatte ich auch noch keinen Mutterpass.
Ich denke halt, selbst wenn man schon das Herz sehen kann, ist es ja nur ein winziger Punkt. Da kann ich doch nicht wirklich was Genaues ausmessen.
Aber Du hast wahrscheinlich schon recht. Fr das IMPP immer bis zur 12. SSW die SSL messen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## esa7

Bei mir ist Noro-Woche, Sonntag die Kleine, seit gestern ich und seit heute Abend der Groe  :grrrr....:   :kotzen: 
Habe mit Mhe heute H2013 zu Ende gekreuzt, ich fand den Dritten Tag aber schwer. Insgesamt war H2013 ok, ich hatte knapp 2% mehr als F2013 und insgesamt konstante Kreuzergebnisse (H max. 2% Unterschied, F max. 6% zwischen den Tagen)
Das mit dem Wiederholen wird wohl zeitlich auch nichts mehr werden...
Allen anderen einen erfolgreichen Endspurt!

----------


## esa7

@wischmopp
bei 6+0 nur Fruchthhle ist aber spt... Bei mir war es eher so wie bei Estrella, aber vielleicht ist das auch von der Qualitt des Ultraschall-Gertes abhngig. Fr den Mutterpass ist die 8-9. Woche blich, da vorher ja auch noch einige SS vorzeitig enden.

----------


## Estrella_83

Noch was....
Da ich ja auch kaum mehr Zeit hab wie ihr alle und viele ja doch die potenziellem Flle von Medilearn noch irgendwie wiederholen wollen...
(wahrscheinlich kommt jeder auch selbst auf die Idee aber egal  :Big Grin:  )

Ich hab gerade mal alle Themen als individuelle Sitzung eingegeben. Das sind einige und erst hatte ich nur die neuesten Hammerexamina. Aber jetzt hab ich einfach seit 2005 alle Fragen zu den Medilearn-Themen ausgewhlt.

Sind gerade mal 400 Fragen. Die kann man ja zumindest mal durchklicken und sich so nochmal bisschen mit den Themen beschftigen wenn man die Kommentare dazu liest. Ist sicher besser als wenn man die Themen gar nicht nochmal liest/kreuzt. Und irgendwas bleibt da bestimmt hngen  :Smilie:

----------


## Nilaaa

sehr gute idee estrella! werd ich so machen und dafr lieber neuro und die top 100 besser lernen, wer weiss was von der liste berhaupt dran kommt..

----------


## Nilaaa

ich kreuze grade alle derma fragen und wollte sagen dass einige bilder sich schon ein 2. mal wiederholen auch wenn nicht allzu hufig. Die bilder die als ersatz genommen werden sind dann sehr hnlich, daher denke ich dass es sich schon lohnt sich die mal angucken, wenn man berhaupt noch lust auf derma hat =)

----------


## Salerno

Hi :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

Ist heute Abend jemand wach???!!! :Blush:

----------


## Nilaaa

ich bin noch etwas wach=) die anderen bestimtm auch aber die lernen

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich bin auch noch am kreuzen weil vorhin grere pause gemacht...allerdings lufts grad wieder gar nicht

----------


## acetylcholin19

aber schn, dass du wieder da bist  :Smilie:

----------


## rirateme

Bei mir lufts auch ganz schlecht gerade...keine Motivation mehr seit ein paar Stunden.
Hallo Salerno, doch wieder da ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SamLavelle

Bin auch noch wach.  :Smilie:  Wiederhol grad Diabetes und rege mich nebenbei ber F2013 Tag 1 auf. ;)

----------


## Nilaaa

ich berlege gerade wegen den kleineren fchern wie ortho das hab ich komplett vergessen meint ihr es lohnt sich die fragen nochmal zu kreuzen? ich erinnere gefhlt nix mehr davon

----------


## acetylcholin19

also ich kreuz total querbeet momentan...und gerade ortho ist ja auch nicht sooo klein...trotzdem kreuze ich gefhlt die gleichen fragen wieder falsch und das vermutlich weil ich zu schnell lese, weil ich die fragen schon kenne...ahhhh teufelskreis!! unterm strich ist mein System ineffizient und Zeitverschwendung...

----------


## Nilaaa

ganz ehrlich ich mache auch noch einfach nur IRGENDWAS...nur um mein gewissen zu beruhigen dass ich was mache :Knuddel:

----------


## SamLavelle

Ich kreuz auch noch ineffizient vor mich hin  :Big Grin:  Irgendwas wird schon hngen bleiben  :Big Grin:

----------


## SamLavelle

> ich berlege gerade wegen den kleineren fchern wie ortho das hab ich komplett vergessen meint ihr es lohnt sich die fragen nochmal zu kreuzen? ich erinnere gefhlt nix mehr davon


Bei Ortho ist mir aufgefallen, dass stdnig nach diesen Knochentumoren/Zysten gefragt wird. Das wre das einzige, was ich mir nochmal angucken wrde.

----------


## Fenestra77

Guten Abend,

ich bin grad auf Eure Seite gestoen. Mache auch jetzt Examen. Wei jemand, ob es eine Zusammenfassung der ganzen Zeichen und Tests gibt?? Das wre ne coole Sache. ...  

Beste Gre

----------


## Salerno

Gut morgen,
Sorry fr gesternnacht..knnte nicht Antworten..auf einmal hatte ich kein netzt mehr..

@rira danke ja wieder da

@acetyl danke dir :hmmm...:

----------


## LillithSophie

was ich immer noch nicht so ganz gecheckt hab.sagen wir mal man hat 192 punkte.aber 4 punkte davon bei fragen die rausgenommen werden (meist werden ja dann 4 oder 5 rausgenommen)hat mann dann nur noch 188 und ist durchgefallen?oder wie funktioniert das?

----------


## LennysMum

Nein, ich glaube das ist dann dieser Nachteilsausgleich:
Wenn du die 5 Fragen richtig gelst httest und die nehmen sie raus, dann lassen sie sie fr deine Auswertung drin (aber offiziell nehmen sie sie natrlich trotzdem raus)

Ohje ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine...

----------


## ntx91

Bei Ortho hat mich die Fragenauswahl von Amboss ein wenig verwirrt. Ich kann keinen groen Unterschied zwischen Orthofragen und Unfallchirurgiefragen erkennen und hab die dann zusammengekreuzt. zusammen macht das gut 40 Fragen pro Examen aus, ist also eigentliche eines der wichtigsten Fcher. Dazu kommt, dass viele der Radiofragen auch Unfall/Ortholastig sind. Versteht ihr was ich meine?

----------


## Filea

mhm, was ist so euer Plan fr die letzten Tage? eher kreuzen und wenn ja was? oder nochmal versuchen mglichst viele Lernkarten zu lesen/berfliegen? ich bin unentschlossen..

----------


## ntx91

Hat jemand gute Merksprche zu Zytostatika bzw. den Nebenwirkungen. Das wird immer gefragt und ich kann mir das nicht merken!

----------


## Filea

> Bei Ortho hat mich die Fragenauswahl von Amboss ein wenig verwirrt. Ich kann keinen groen Unterschied zwischen Orthofragen und Unfallchirurgiefragen erkennen und hab die dann zusammengekreuzt. zusammen macht das gut 40 Fragen pro Examen aus, ist also eigentliche eines der wichtigsten Fcher. Dazu kommt, dass viele der Radiofragen auch Unfall/Ortholastig sind. Versteht ihr was ich meine?


nein...was meinst du?  :hmmm...:  das Ortho/Unfallchirurgie einen groen Teil ausmacht oder was mchtest du sagen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ntx91

Genau Unfall/Ortho ist eine der absolut wichtigsten Themenbereiche!

----------


## MC Ren

@Filea: Ich kreuze jeden Tag nur noch und lese die Kommentare. 

Dont touch a running system: Jedes Semester wird gesagt , kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen, und 80 % wiederholen sich, so far.

Wenn man sich ganz unsicher ist, kann man ja noch die Lernkarte ffnen und punktuell lesen. Kreuze aber lieber noch ganze Examen jetzt. Zu mehr Lernplanerei reicht ehrlich gesagt auch der Kopf nicht mehr wirklich.

cheers

----------


## tiw28

> was ich immer noch nicht so ganz gecheckt hab.sagen wir mal man hat 192 punkte.aber 4 punkte davon bei fragen die rausgenommen werden (meist werden ja dann 4 oder 5 rausgenommen)hat mann dann nur noch 188 und ist durchgefallen?oder wie funktioniert das?


Sagen wir es wurden vier Fragen rausgenommen und du hast diese vier Fragen korrekt beantwortet: dann hast du deine 192 Punkte +4 Punkte von mglichen 320 und nicht von 316... Das ndert prozentual fast nichts!
Wie genau sich die Bestehensgrenze/Noten-Grenzen dadurch ndern hab ich leider auch noch nicht so genau verstanden!?

:/

----------


## tiw28

> @Filea: Ich kreuze jeden Tag nur noch und lese die Kommentare. 
> 
> Dont touch a running system: Jedes Semester wird gesagt , kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen, und 80 % wiederholen sich, so far.
> 
> [...]
> 
> cheers


Aber meint ihr wirklich das ist sinnvoll? Ich fr meinen Teil kenne den Groteil der Fragen mittlerweile auswendig…

----------


## LillithSophie

> Aber meint ihr wirklich das ist sinnvoll? Ich fr meinen Teil kenne den Groteil der Fragen mittlerweile auswendig…


ja,genauso gehts mir auch..ich lese deswegen fast nur noch lernkarten grad ...

----------


## rosenrot27

Ich kreuze kreuze kreuze jetzt noch bis Sonntag und Montag ist entspannen soweit das geht, Sachen packen etc angesagt! Ich freue mich wenns vorbei ist  :Smilie:

----------


## acetylcholin19

omg...ich hab heut wieder extreme ngste...irgendwie luft es gar nicht und die Fragen kenn ich auch schon, trotzdem mach ich immer noch so viel falsch...und das macht mich unkonzentiert und ...alles bld   :Traurig: 

sorry...muss mich mal ausheulen

----------


## Ducana

Mittlerweile kennt man echt viele Fragen auswendig... und natrlich kann man sich an die ein oder andere Antwort erinnern... aber wenn man nicht grad wild drauf los klickt, kann man noch die ein oder andere Differentialdiagnose (also die Falschantworten) beim Lernen noch mitnehmen. So verkehrt ist das Kreuzen vermutlich nicht. Das IMPP fragt teilweise doch sehr speziell -von daher sicher nochmal ein paar Punkte zu holen beim berlegten Kreuzen! Auch wenn man die Antwort kennt, kann man sich ja mal ber die Falschantworten Gedanken machen und sich berlegen, was man dazu sagen kann... (oder eben noch nicht ... *lalala)

----------


## 321vorbei

Also, wenn ihr wirklich sechseinhalbtausend Fragen bzw. die Antworten darauf auswendig knnt, dann schafft ihr das sicher locker  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich persnlich war noch nie ein Last-Minute-Lerner, deshalb lautet meine Mission aktuell ruhig bleiben und das Fragen klicken dient eher der Beschftigung. Und alle, die auch kurz vor Klausuren noch mit Zusammenfassungen dastehen, knnen jetzt sicher noch was rausreien. 
Ich fr meinen Teil, hoffe jetzt einfach auf machbare Fragen. Das wird schon!

----------


## Gerri-S

> Also, wenn ihr wirklich sechseinhalbtausend Fragen bzw. die Antworten darauf auswendig knnt, dann schafft ihr das sicher locker


Find ich aber auch krass, wenn ihr das alle jetzt schon auswendig knnt, dann muss man ja so um die 12000 Fragen gemacht haben um die mehrmals gemacht zu haben... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Estrella_83

@ntx91: Google mal CHEMOTOX MAN. Ich hab mir den ausgedruckt und finde ihn super. Das Bild lsst sich gut einprgen und damit kann man die meisten der Zytostatikafragen gut beantworten.

----------


## Ava83

@ ntx  falls du es nicht schon kennst

----------


## Estrella_83

Im INternet ist da zu dem Mnnchen noch eine Liste wo alles nochmal erklrt wird und meine zB hat noch mehr Buchstaben. Der kotzt noch und hat Durchfall udn so ;)

----------


## LillithSophie

ich kann bestimmt nicht ALLE auswendig,aber relativ viele von den groen fchern glaub ich . hab mich aber auch beim lernen hauptschlich aufs kreuzen beschrnkt .laut dieser komischen statistik hab ich ca 15.000 gekreuzt. keine ahnung ob das viel,wenig oder normal ist,ist jetzt auch schon wurscht. ist ja sowieso jeder ein anderer lerntyp  :Smilie:

----------


## MC Ren

Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich ein groer Teil der Fragen thematisch (!!!) wiederholt, macht es durchaus Sinn zu kreuzen, finde ich. Kreuzen und eben punktuell in den Lernkarten lesen, wenn erforderlich. Kommentare erklren ja auch nicht nur die Lsung,sonder gehen meist darber hinaus.

Aber so kurz vorher ist das wahrscheinlich sowieso egal  :Smilie:

----------


## rosenrot27

Hat irgendwer Merksprche fr Cephalosporine? Oder ein Bildervideo oder so was? Die kann ich mir einfach irgendwie nicht merken!

----------


## tiw28

> @ ntx  falls du es nicht schon kennst
> 
> [...]


echt klasse!!!

----------


## ntx91

Danke

----------


## LillithSophie

rosenrot,bei noahmed gibts da mehrere gute merkbilder zu!hab versucht es dir zu kopieren,geht aber irgendwie nicht,man muss sich da anmelden.lohnt sich aber,find ich

----------


## rosenrot27

Hm. Ja, ich finde die die man bei Youtube sehen kann auch echt gut, aber nochmal 10€ zu investieren nur fr ein Merkbild... hm. Aber danke fr deine Bemhungen LillithSophie!

----------


## abi07

@rosenrot: Was genau ist das Problem bei den Cephalosporinen? Die Namen? Dann kann ich ja versuchen, mir was auszudenken...

----------


## rosenrot27

Ja die Namen, die Gruppen eigtl alles. Ich werfe die immer durcheinander! Danke Abi, das ist ja lieb von dir! Dass ihr alle so kreativ seid!

----------


## acetylcholin19

hm...Leute...mir wird grad ganz angst und bange...ich hab von einer Freundin gehrt , dass ich  - falls ich jetzt bestehe - automatisch fr das kommende Hex angemeldet bin und mich NICHT abmelden kann...ist das richtig?

----------


## tiw28

> hm...Leute...mir wird grad ganz angst und bange...ich hab von einer Freundin gehrt , dass ich  - falls ich jetzt bestehe - automatisch fr das kommende Hex angemeldet bin und mich NICHT abmelden kann...ist das richtig?


*Quatsch!*

Aber was wre das Problem?

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich geh fr 10 Monate USA mit einem Stipendium zum Forschen - ich werde definitiv nicht teilnehmen knnen - selbst wenn ich hinfliegen wrde - ich kann da nicht nebenbei lernen - das mach ich nicht ein 2. mal so abends...wr ja dumm

----------


## chrissi87

Aber warum solltest du auch durchfallen? Das wird schon! Kopf hoch und noch ein paar Tage durchhalten ;)

----------


## abi07

@rosenrot: Also ich bin total unkreativ, aber ich habe es mal versucht (erstmal nur die Namen, leider): 

"Eigentlich wollte *Alex* heute in den *Zo(o)*, aber als ihn der *Fux*(chs) dort mit der (P)*Fot*(e) bedroht, springt er *fix* in ein *Taxi* und fhrt zu einem *Tria*thlon-Wettkampf, von dem er in der *TAZ* gelesen hat."

1. Cef*alex*in, Cefa*zo*lin
2. Ce*fu*ro*x*im, Ce*fot*iam
3. Ce*fix*im, Cefo*taxi*m, Cef*tria*xon, Cef*taz*idim (3b)

Die eher nicht so gelufigen Namen sind meistens die oralen...

----------


## wischmopp

@rosenrot:
Ich schreib Dir hier mal meine Gedankensttze zu den Cephalosporinen. Ist aber glaub ich ziemlich wirr, keine Ahnung, ob es Dir hilft... Ich kann es mir so gut merken, man muss sich aber vermutlich erst reindenken  :Grinnnss!: 

Also, sie fangen ja alle mit "Cef" an.

1. Generation: Geht weiter mit "a"
Ich merke mir dazu "azol, aclor". Damit ist dann Cefazolin und Cefaclor gemeint. Cephacolin endet auf "in" und wird intravens gegeben, Cefaclor endet auf "or" und wird oral gegeben.

2. Generation: Da merke ich mir "duo" fr 2 und "uro, otiam" fr Cefuroxim und Cefotiam. In Cefuroxim kommt "uro" vor und kann bei HWIs und Gonokokken gegeben werden. Auerdem bei Hmophilus infl.

3. Generation: Da merke ich mir 3 und "tri, taz, otax" fr Ceftriaxon, Ceftazidim und Cefotaxim. Da gab es ja bei Amboss die Merkhilfe mit Cef-tri- (3.Gen.)-axon (ZNS-gngig->Meningitis, Neuroborelliose). Und mit dem Taxi (Cefotaxim) fahre ich die Pseudomonalisa anschauen.

Vielleicht bringt es Dir ja was  :Grinnnss!: 

Edit: abi war schneller, doppelt gemoppelt hlt besser...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@wischmopp: Deine Merkhilfe ist viel besser, weil es da auch gleich um die Wirung/Indikation geht.  :Top: 
Ach ja, ich habe nur die genommen, die auf die Schnelle aus der Amboss-Karte ersichtlich waren... :hmmm...:

----------


## Estrella_83

BOah......ich kreuz aber auch immernoch jede Frage falsch in der es um irgendwelche Rezeptoren (NMDA, Glutamat, Gaba ), Alzheimermedikation, CHolinesterasehemmer, Anticholinergika, Parkinson und,und,und geht..... das kann doch nicht sein!
Diese ganzen Antidepressiva verwechsel ich alle, kreuze immer das falsche von 2 Optionen aus, die mir noch bleiben.
Wie macht ihr das nur?

----------


## wischmopp

@Acetylcholin: Aber Du hast doch das PJ noch vor Dir, oder? Da kannst Du doch dann gar nicht automatisch angemeldet sein... Du knntest ja z.B. das PJ in Teilzeit machen oder verlngern mssen (soll es ja auch geben) etc. Es weiss doch keiner, wann Du fertig bist? Oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch?

----------


## rosenrot27

Wow! Super! Vielen vielen Dank euch beiden! Ich werde versuchen mir alles damit zu merken! Morgen sind die nchsten 50 Pharmafragen dran, da werde ich dann schauen obs geklappt hat mit dem merken;)

----------


## abi07

Ach ja, jemand hatte "Zakoraq" als Merkwort fr die atypischen Neuroleptika gepostet. Dabei konnte ich mir trotz allem das "Z" und das eine "A" nicht merken. Meine verqueren Merkhilfen: 

Ziprasidon: Sido reitet auf einem Zipra (Zebra).  :bhh: 
Amisulprid: Der Ami sul (soll) "prid(e)" zeigen...

Total bescheuert, aber die zwei Namen wollten einfach nicht in mein Hirn... :hmmm...:

----------


## acetylcholin19

ja frs PJ muss ich mich separat anmelden...aber das kann ich ja erst mit bestandenem hex...die frage ist eben ob ich das hex gleich bei der nchsten runde wieder mitmachen MUSS bzw. welche mglichkeiten es gibt, mich abzumelden...hier im forum les ich jetzt mehrfach, dass es wohl tatschlich zumindest bisher so war, dass man gleich beim nchsten mitschreiben musste...

----------


## wischmopp

Ach so, ich dachte es geht um das mndliche....
Hab ich leider keine Ahnung, ob man da automatisch dann angemeldet wre... aber Du schaffst das ja sowieso!!

----------


## abi07

@Estrella: Die Antidepressiva gehen soweit. Meine Merksprche (teilweise geklaut... :bhh: ):

Trizyklika: 
*A*mitriptylin-Typ fr die *A*gitierten (sedierend) --> ADOT (oder DOTA/DATO) (Amitriptylin, Doxepin, Opipramol, Trimipramin)
*De*sipramin-Typ fr die *De*pressiven (antriebssteigernd) --> *De*pressive sagen zu allem "*no*" (Desipramin, Nortriptylin)
*I*mipramin-Typ wie *i*ndifferent (relativ neutral) --> Im Clo (Imipramin, Clomipramin)

SSRI --> Amboss-Spruch: Das depressive Paar zittert sehr flux (Paroxetin, Citalopram, Sertralin, Fluoxetin/Fluvoxamin)
MAO-A-Hemmer (reversibel): *Mo*clobemid klingt wie *Mo*no, also nur MAO-A und nur reversibel
MAO-A- und -B-Hemmer (irreversibel): *Tran*ylcypromin (Tranyl klingt wie *trans*, also ber beide hinweg)
Tetrazyklische: *MaMi* fttert die Kinder und wiegt sie in den Schlaf --> Maprotilin, Mianserin, Mirtazapin (Sedierung + Gewichtszunahme)

Damit hat man schon eine Menge...

----------


## LillithSophie

ja,man is automatisch angemeldet.aber du schaffst das!!

----------


## kcr33

Oh vielen Dank Leute fr die Merksprche!!!! Helfen mir oft gut weiter  :Smilie: 

Habe als kleines Dankeschn auch einen Merkspruch fr die Pseudomonas-Therapie:

"Eine Pipe in der Tatze, ein Gen in der Citrone!"
Piperacillin
Ceftazidim
Gentamicin
Ciprofloxacin

----------


## Estrella_83

@abi07: VIelen dank! Aber das is echt alles so verwirrend. Jedes Mal steht da ne neue Frage und dann werf ich wieder alles durcheinander. Gibt ja noch tausend Antibiotika, Zytostatika, dann die ganzen Antidots usw.
Beim Lernen konnte ich das alles ( htte auch nie gedacht, dass ich es jemals wieder verwechsel ), aber jetzt ist alles wie Weggeblasen und ich kreuze nur noch falsch  :Frown:

----------


## abi07

@Estrella: Bei manchen Fragen hilft es, erstmal nur die Antworten zu lesen und fr sich (oder dann auch schriftlich) zuzuordnen, z.B. XY--> atypisches Neuroleptikum, Z --> typisches Neuroleptikum, A --> Antidepressivum, und erst danach die eigentliche Frage dazu anzuschauen.
Sonst hat man nur die Fragestellung im Kopf und kann sich nicht mehr richtig auf die Antworten konzentrieren...

----------


## wischmopp

Ganz was anderes:

Das kleine Cytomegalie-Virus ist verwirrt. Obwohl es Augen wie eine Eule hat, hat es sich in der Dunkelheit verlaufen. Ist das hier der sophagus oder die Lunge oder das Gehirn? Und was soll das Netz bedeuten? Hallo!!!! Ich bin Herpes Nr. 5 , welcher Gang fhrt hier raus?

Eulenaugenzellen, sophagitis, Pneumonie, Enzephalitis, Retinits, Herpes 5, Ganciclovir

----------


## Naya2014

Ich wei immer gar nicht warum hier so wild drauf losgekreuzt wird. Ich denke eher, dass es wichtiger ist, die unklaren LK bzw. auch die TOP-100 nochmal ganz in Ruhe anzuschauen. Klar ist Kreuzen wichtig, aber man muss halt viel Zusatzwissen fr die Flle haben. Ich htte z.b. nicht die HIV-Fragen und rea-Fragen von Tag 2 H2013 alle durchs Kreuzen beantworten knnen (vielleicht gerade mal die Hlfte), aber da ich mir einen Tag vorher noch die LK durchgelesen habe, fand ich es echt einfach. 30min 2 LK lesen und hoffen, dass die Fragen dazu kommen und schon kann man locker alle Fragen dazu.....wenn man nur kreuzt wahrscheinlich nicht. => Outcome ist wesentlich besser!

----------


## MC Ren

...und wer kennt die Flle ???? 

Niemand.

Also, bis Dienstag 10 Lernkarten lesen und hoffen, dass die als Flle drankommen. Hokuspokus.

----------


## rirateme

Hallo,

wischmopp danke fr den CMV Spruch !
Zu den Cephalos hatte ich schon Merksprche gemacht, schade dass ich das jetzt erst lese. Kann noch Fluorchinolone bei Bedarf posten, falls gewnscht.
Wegen der gramneg./pos. Sache merke ich mir das so: 

CephaloSpontis, erst sind sie positiv eingestellt (bzgl,. Revolte und so  :hmmm...: ), dann im Verlauf zunehmend negativer.
Fluorchinolone: Auf dem Flur nach China (so wie bein noahmed), also auf der Reise: Vor Beginn hat die Reisende ein negatives Bild von China, dann als sie dort ist sieht sie nur positive Sachen.
Aminoglckoside sind eben NICHT glcklich => negativ

Hat jemad Merksprche fr Arrhythmien oder Nierenerkrankungen? Oder das ganze Endokrinolgische Zeug ?

----------


## Cupcake*

Jedem das Seine! Einige merken sich die Dinge halt durchs Kreuzen besser, andere durchs Lernkarten lesen  :Grinnnss!:  am wichtigsten ist doch, dass man ein System findet, das fr einen persnlich gut funktioniert und ein gutes Gefhl gibt! Sich jetzt gegenseitig zu stressen, weil andere was anders machen macht auf jeden Fall keinen Sinn.

Edit: aminoglckoside  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  hihi die mag ich.

----------


## acetylcholin19

seh ich auch so - jedem das seine!

Ich mach es so:

morgens 45-60 Minuten Lernkarten lesen (aber wirklich schneller lesen, also nicht einzeln nochmal ausarbeiten oder so)

und ab da dann kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen...ich kreuze momentan alle Fcher nochmal (hab lauter Einzelsitzungen auf und kreuze berall tglich ein bisschen weiter) und mchte baldmglichst dann daraus die falschen Fragen nochmal kreuzen

30 Minuten verwende ich noch pro Tag um je 4-5 der potentiellen Flle anhand der Lernkarten anzuschauen und danach kreuz ich dazu die Fragen (das ist nicht wahnsinnig hilfreich frchte ich, weil man ja vorher schon "wei" was vermutlich die Lsung sein wird - aber zumindest kann ich mir dann vll nochmal die "Art" der Fragen merken)...

keine Ahnung ob das ein guter Plan ist aber ich hab jetzt so angefangen und zieh das seit ein paar Tagen so durch

auch wenn ich seit vorhin (seit ich wei ich bin automatisch zum nchsten HEX wieder angemeldet im Falle eines Durchfallens) gar nicht gut drauf...das setzt mich jetzt noch mehr unter Druck...Mist

Aber vielen Dank fr die aufbauenden Worte!! Wenn ihr noch Recht haben solltet - ich geb mehrere Glser Sekt (wohl leider virtuell) aus - fr euch bzw. fr uns alle!

----------


## abi07

@acetylcholin: Hihi, da hast du jetzt aber Glck, dass ich keinen Sekt trinke (und in der Wettkampfvorbereitung schon gar nicht) - bin am 27.4. in Mnchen zum Halbmarathon... :hmmm...:

----------


## Naya2014

Stressen? Lol.  :Big Grin: 
Ich wollte nur die Leute ermutigen, die lieber die 100 LK lesen und nicht sooo viel kreuzen. Wenn ihr nach dem Amboss lernplan gegangen seid, habt ihr ja auch schon 3 ganze Examen doppelt gekreuzt (also zustzlich) und dann noch Generalproben etc. Also ne ganze Menge und das sollte doch reichen. Kenne ein paar Leute, die sehr aufs kreuzen gesetzt haben und dann viele Altfragen doch nicht konnten, weil einfach eine neue Antwortmglichkeit gegeben wurde. Kreuzen soll man ja primr, um Schwerpunkte vom IMPP zu erkennen + die Schwerpunkthilfen von Amboss und dann sollte das schon was werden.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## acetylcholin19

da bin cih schon in den USA ;) Aber - glaub mir - wenn du vorher kommst - jederzeit - es gibt auch Bier oder Saft odre sonst was^^ (ich bin hier brigens gerade im Hause unter lauter Wrzburgern^^) - Wrzburger die du sicher kennst^^

----------


## Ducana

Wie sagt man so schn: viele Wege fhren nach Rom....
Naja, aber mal ganz im Ernst... wir haben alle irgendwann mal das Physikum bestanden und da waren die Quoten tendentiell eher gegen uns, nun ist das anders! Klar, wer eine TOP Note haben will, muss ordentlich was dafr tun, aber das reine Bestehen sollte im ----Vergleich----- zum Physikum nicht mehr ganz soooo schwierig sein. Natrlich, ohne Lernen geht garnix, aber hier wird es wohl keinen geben, der die letzten Monate ausschlielich auf der faulen Haut lag.

Der eine hat mehr gekreuzt als der andere, der eine mehr Lernkarten gelesen als der andere... aber war es nicht schon whrend der Klausuren so, dass Menschen sich anders auf ein und dieselbe Prfung vorbereiten?!
Manche fahren besser mit reinem Kreuzen, andere lieben Kurzlehrbcher und wieder andere lernen nur mit dicken Wlzern.. so what.... Sollen doch die "Kreuzer" weiter kreuzen und die "Lernkarten-Leser" weiter lesen.... die Quoten liegen so, dass mindestens 95% von uns bestehen werden... darauf kommt es doch an, oder?

Da muss sich keiner besser oder schlechter fhlen... jeder macht die Vorbereitung so gut er/sie es einfach kann.
Die Flle, naja... man kann mutmaen, dass die Themen von H13 nicht mehr als Fall kommen werden -gab es bisher noch nie, dass in aufeinander folgenden Examina die gleichen Themen in den Flle drankamen... aber sag niemals nie... Wer aber diese ominse Liste abarbeiten mchte, soll dies tun -vielleicht hat derjenige ja sogar Glck damit  :Smilie: 

Gute Kandidaten in den letzten Jahren fr Flle: Onkologie, Psychiatrie, Kardiovaskulre Erkrankungen, Endokrinologie... die kamen wirklich HUFIG... aber das sagt auch nicht wirklich viel aus...
Letztlich werden wieder einige Sachen drankommen, die man auch mit zustzlichen 2 Monaten Lernen nicht hinbekommen wrde -daher einfach auf dem Boden bleiben, sich darauf besinnen, was man bisher kann und sich die nchsten Tage nicht verrckt machen. Es wird sowieso anders kommen als man denkt... von daher.... in Ruhe kreuzen, gewisse MC-Hilfen (absolute Angaben stimmen nie usw. ) beherzigen..
wir haben das Studium bisher alle geschafft -das ist doch ein gutes Zeichen... In diesem Sinne, allen: KOPF HOCH!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fenestra77

acetylcholin, du kannst dich jederzeit mit gutem Grund, den du ja hast, beim LPA abmelden. Du bist zwar automatisch angemeldet, aber kannst dich wie gesagt, auch wieder abmelden.

----------


## MC Ren

> Stressen? Lol. 
> Ich wollte nur die Leute ermutigen, die lieber die 100 LK lesen und nicht sooo viel kreuzen. Wenn ihr nach dem Amboss lernplan gegangen seid, habt ihr ja auch schon 3 ganze Examen doppelt gekreuzt (also zustzlich) und dann noch Generalproben etc. Also ne ganze Menge und das sollte doch reichen. Kenne ein paar Leute, die sehr aufs kreuzen gesetzt haben und dann viele Altfragen doch nicht konnten, weil einfach eine neue Antwortmglichkeit gegeben wurde. Kreuzen soll man ja primr, um Schwerpunkte vom IMPP zu erkennen + die Schwerpunkthilfen von Amboss und dann sollte das schon was werden.


Genau, hier stresst ja keiner irgendwen. Jeder sagt nur seine Meinung, und jeder weiss selber was am besten ist. Wie meine Mama

----------


## Nilaaa

amboss spinnt wieder...beim kreuzen hakt es dauernd

----------


## Naya2014

MC Ren: Fhl dich doch einfach nicht angesprochen!!!! Wie wre es damit?

----------


## ntx91

Ist es mglich, dass das IMPP vielleicht aktuelles aus der Zeitgeschichte aufgreift und dann als Fall verarbeitet? Ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass es einen Fall zu Schdel-Hirn Traumata drankommt, da Schumacher das gerade durchmacht. Ich wei ja nicht wie es damals mit EHEC und Schweinegrippe war. Nur so ne Idee.

----------


## Nilaaa

wie kommst du denn darauf?

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich glaub, die Fragen frs Examen stehen schon Monate im Voraus fest.

----------


## Estrella_83

Wer von euch hatte denn nochmal diese Merkhilfe zu den Antipsychotika?
HB FFF irgendwie sowas? Das kann ich gerade nicht finden, wollte ich mir aber nochmal ausdrucken. Vielleicht wei jemand was ich meine?

----------


## rosenrot27

Wir wartens einfach ab. Jegliches Spekulieren ist halt nur spekulativ  :hmmm...: 
Es wird schon funktionieren! Ich glaube wenn dann wird es ehr klinischere Schwerpunkte haben, denn in diesem Examen kommt es ja unwillkrlich zum Vergleich von Wissen vor und nach PJ. Und ich denke, dass die das PJ ja irgendwie rechtfertigen wollen und deshalb ein praktischer klinischerer Schwerpunkt gesetzt wird, denn das ist ja der Vorteil den die Post-PJler haben. Und wenn PrPJler genauso gut abschneiden wie PostPJler wird die Frage nach dem Sinn des PJs frher oder spter aufkommen. Ist nur meine Meinung und wahrscheinlich werde ich dafr hier gleich virtuell zerrissen, aber das ist mir egal!

----------


## rirateme

Ich komm gerade absolut nicht ins Amboss rein !

----------


## rirateme

Esrella: Hier war das http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...=1#post1716715 mit der nachtrgl. Korrektur dass es ZACORAQ statt zacorac heien muss

----------


## rirateme

Geht bei euch Amboss ????

----------


## rosenrot27

ja bei mir lufts.

----------


## rirateme

danke. Soeben konnte ich mich wieder einloggen. Puh Panik...

----------


## Nilaaa

ne bei mir hakts auch dauernd...wie merkt ihr euch die schenkelblcke ich kann das nicht...ich dachte bei einem linksschenkelblock hat man auch einen Linkslagetyp oder LT aber ist wohl nicht so :grrrr....:

----------


## acetylcholin19

@Fenestra77 - echt, bist du dir da sicher? also auch ohne Amtsarzt o..? 

Meine Freundin behauptet da was anderes...aber dann wre ja meine Welt wieder in Ordnung - bzw. es wre einfach ein besseres Gefhl...

----------


## Fenestra77

acetylcholin, ich musste mich zwecks Physikum mehrere Male abmelden beim LPA. Das ging problemlos. Du musst halt nur einen guten Grund haben.

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich glaub, den hab ich ja wirklich  :Smilie:  ich kann ihnen auch tausend offizielle Dinge vorlegen...you made my day!

Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

> Wir wartens einfach ab. Jegliches Spekulieren ist halt nur spekulativ 
> Es wird schon funktionieren! Ich glaube wenn dann wird es ehr klinischere Schwerpunkte haben, denn in diesem Examen kommt es ja unwillkrlich zum Vergleich von Wissen vor und nach PJ. Und ich denke, dass die das PJ ja irgendwie rechtfertigen wollen und deshalb ein praktischer klinischerer Schwerpunkt gesetzt wird, denn das ist ja der Vorteil den die Post-PJler haben. Und wenn PrPJler genauso gut abschneiden wie PostPJler wird die Frage nach dem Sinn des PJs frher oder spter aufkommen. Ist nur meine Meinung und wahrscheinlich werde ich dafr hier gleich virtuell zerrissen, aber das ist mir egal!


Interessante Theorie. Ich htte eher darauf spekuliert, dass sie die nderung rechtfertigen wollen und es deshalb leicht machen... :hmmm...:  Aber im Grunde denke ich, dass das IMPP vermutlich gar nichts rechtfertigen will oder auch nicht bewusst ein Examen "schwer" oder "leicht" macht. Also lassen wir das - es ist einfach individuell unterschiedlich, gerade wegen der Flle. 

@acetylcholin: Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, glaube ich - Wrzburger, die ich sicher kenne, bei dir in Mnchen? hm...sorry, mein Hirn ist wohl IMPP-vernebelt... ::-oopss:

----------


## acetylcholin19

nee...kannst du nicht wissen ;) ich schreib dir mal ne pm

----------


## tachykard

Was ist heut nur los mit mir? Kann mich nicht konzentrieren, kreuze grad ein Examen mit bekannten Fragen und kreuze so viel falsch. So ein Sch........ In genau einer Woche haben wir das Schriftliche hinter uns - bin so froh.
Jetzt gibts erstmal Hhnchen mit Rosmarinkartoffeln.

----------


## Estrella_83

Und ich frag mich gerade, wie die das machen, die nur noch kreuzen...
Das geht mir so auf den Zeiger. Ich kann mich viel besser konzentrieren, wenn ich Zusammenfassungen lese ( obwohl da kaum was hngenbleibt ).
Habe jetzt heute gerade mal 150 Fragen gekreuzt und bin so unruhig die ganze Zeit. Und vor allem kreuze ich alles falsch. Dachte, ich htte diese ganzen Neurosachen verstanden aber jetzt verwechsel ich stndig das Brown-Sequard-Syndrom, die A. spinalis-syndrome, alle mglichen Dystrophien mit Atrophien....bin einfach nur durcheinander und es bleiben nur noch 3 Tage an denen ich lernen kann  :Frown:

----------


## Nilaaa

ganz genauso gehts mir mit neuro auch ich konnte es und kreuze jetzt wieder alles falsch! aber ich glaube das ist bei sehr vielen so! die neuro fragen sind nochmal viel schwerer als die ganzen anderen fcher. darum  werd ich mich morgen kmmern. Ich werd morgen alle neuro fragen kreuzen um mir das ganze nochmal klar zu machen

----------


## Fenestra77

acetylcholin, ich seh grad, du bist auch Pr-PJ. Hattet ihr auch nur 6 Wochen Zeit zum Lernen, das das Semester noch bis Ende Februar lief, wie bei uns?

----------


## MC Ren

@Estrella_83 

Mir gehts genau anders  :Smilie: )

Wenn ich die Lernkarten ffne, vergeht mir direkt die Lust das alles nochmal zu lesen. Kreuzen finde ich bischen wie Film gucken, geht leichter von der Hand, fr mich. 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## soleil13

@Estrella: mach Dich nicht verrckt! Es kommt ja nicht auf die Anzahl der Fragen an, die man am Tag noch kreuzt; sondern, dass bei denen, die man wiederholt, vielleicht auch noch was hngen bleibt...(ich habe heute auch nicht mehr gekreuzt :hmmm...: )...und ich kann auch nicht immer und zu jeder Zeit kreuzen, ich muss zwischendurch auch mal wieder was lesen! Wenn man alles falsch macht, dann macht es sowieso keinen Sinn. Dann vielleicht lieber mal eine Pause einlegen...an die frische Luft gehen, mit Deinem Kind spielen...oder wie Du schon sagst, einfach mal aus Lesen umsteigen. Keine Sorge, an den drei Tagen kannst Du auch noch ein bisschen was wiederholen und fit frs Examen sein!!!
Ich habe gerade ein krankes Kind zu Hause; vielleicht kommt dadurch wieder die Gelassenheit zum richtigen Zeitpunkt :hmmm...:

----------


## Estrella_83

Gerade schon wieder vor Langeweile  :Big Grin:  , Frust und Unlust ein Magnum Mandel gegessen.....das 4. diese Woche glaub ich ;)
Hab ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, da mein Freund heute von zuhause aus gearbeitet hat, damit ich den ganzen Tag lernen kann und mich um nichts kmmern muss. Und dann war ich beim 3.Screening und der BPD ist irgendwie 4 Wochen zurck und jetzt mach ich mir die ganze Zeit Gedanken ob auch alles ok ist und nicht das Hirn unterentwickelt oder so  :Frown: 
Und die beiden Mnner sind gerade mit Freunden aufm Spielplatz und Abendmensa whrend ich hier sitze und dummes Zeug in mich reinfutter.

Eigentlich sidn 60% ja auch wirklich nicht soviel....das wird schon machbar sein.
Boah. In genau 1 Woche wissen wir alle ob wir bestanden haben  :Smilie:  Yippiiiiiiie

----------


## LennysMum

@Estrella: Du weit doch, wie ungenau die Messung im Ultraschall ist. Dann hat der Arzt nicht den grten Durchmesser erwischt-schwups- Mikrocephalus...;) Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen, hab in der Schwangerschaft mit meinem Sohn auch immer sofort alle neuen Werte im Internet verglichen etc....Und meistens war er etwas grer als die Norm, manchmal aber auch pltzlich kleiner....Am Ende hatte er bei der Geburt, die 10 Tage zu frh war absolute Durchschnittswerte  :Smilie:  hat der Arzt denn was dazu gesagt? Wenn nicht - sicher aus gutem Grund, nmlich weils schon passt. Mach dich nicht verrckt (ich wei, leichter gesagt als getan...).

----------


## Estrella_83

Sie hat gemeint, alles in Ordnung. Hab die Werte dann zuhause erst gesehn. Aber vom Rest her ist er ca. 1 Woche zurck, vom BPD ganze 4. Und mein Sohn hatte damals in der gleichen Woche einfach nen viel greren Wert. Wenn ja alles zurck wre....aber da is schon ne ordentliche Diskrepanz zwischen Kopf und Rest vom Krper.
Und dann fing sie auch noch an zu erzhlen, dass man ja sowieso erst sicher sein kann, dass die Kinder gesund sind, wenn sie auf der Welt sind usw.
Aber unabhngig von meinen Werten. Hab das erst zuhause bemerkt, dass das nicht passt  :Frown:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Estrella, ich drck dir die Dumchen, dass alles gut ist! L.Mum hat bestimmt Recht mit der ungenauen Messung. :Knuddel: 

@Rira, hab was fr dich bezglich Glomerulonephritiden:

Nephrotisches Syndrom

Beim nephrotischen Syndrom fallen symptomatisch im Gegensatz zum nephritischen Syndrom vor allem die (periokulren) deme auf

deme beim nephrOtisches Syndrom (meist um die Augen zu sehen, O wie Augenringe)

Die anderen Glomerulonephritiden kann ich mir auch schlecht merken.  :Frown:  Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne Idee? Wrde mich sehr freuen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MC Ren

Membranse Glomerulonephritiden hufigste bei Erwachsenen
Minimal-Change-Glomerulonephritis hufigste bei Kindern ( --> es wird sich noch viel ndern in der Jugend (change) )

Nierenzysten 
Autosomal-dominant - Erwachsene ( DOMINA, damit haben Kinder nichts zu tun , eher Erwachsene) (nicht mein Merkspruch)
Autosomal-rezessiv - Kinder

----------


## rirateme

Hey, hab hier gerade eine gute Seite mit meist ganz brauchbaren Merksprchen gefunden. Auch die Einteilung gram+/gram- ist ganz gut merkbar so (unter Immunologie); und in Pd gibts endlich was zu den Meilensteinen und Impfungen.

http://www.43-1.org/medim/

----------


## rirateme

Danke Jean-Luc und MC Ren !!

Zu den Nierenzysten habe ich noch wegen der Einteilung Kinder/Erw.: 
Harry Potter Band I - da gehts um Harrys Kindheit
Harry Potter Band III - da gehts um den erwachsenen Sirius Black

----------


## wischmopp

Danke fr alle Merksprche!

Immer her damit, so lerne ich am liebsten. Dann hat sich die Frage "lieber kreuzen oder lieber lesen" fr mich auch erledigt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LillithSophie

danke fr die coolen merkhilfen!
mann,grad hab ich das gefhl ich bruchte berhaupt nicht hingehen,weiss eh gar nix.bin kurz vor nem heulkrampf,hab nur angst dass eins von den minis aufwacht,will nicht,dass sie das sehen.
auf der impp seite sind brigens auch noch 3 flle. (die haben mich  auch nochmal runtergezogen)

----------


## Estrella_83

3 Flle beim IMPP? Wo?

----------


## rirateme

Meinst du die hier ? http://impp.de/IMPP2010/Index.php?gt...av=IndexNavMED Lohnt es sich wirklich da nochmal Zeit zu invesieren ?

----------


## monika87

Von mir auch ein Spruch( weil ich grad bei Neurowiedeholen bin) Atmung ok-Medula ok, Kornealreflex ok- pons ok, pupillenreflex ok-mittelhirn-ok :Smilie: )) Und bei dem Hinterstrang ( die Gracia will immer im Zentrum der Welt sein - Fasziculus gracilis medial und der andere Cuneatus bleibt dann lateral  :Smilie: )))Jetzt gehts weiter mit Neuro... Morgen mache ich Pharma und schnell Psychiatrie und dann kann ich ab morgen Abend endlich die 3 letzen examina kreuzen, die ich mir extra gelassen habe... So Seit letzten Dienstag hab ich nix mehr gekreuzt, nur alles wiederholt... Mde bin ich ,aber ich muss sagen hab ich zum ersten Mal viel in Ortho und Innere verstanden, was ich vorher als schwer fand... Ich hoffe es lohnt sich alles am Ende... Ich will nur 63-64% damit ich sicher bestehe, mehr will ich nicht! Lieber Gott hilf mir!  :Frown:

----------


## Estrella_83

Gute Nacht allerseits. Ich bin so am Ende....mir fallen gleich die Augen zu. Wnsch euch noch nen erfolgreichen Abend. Bis morgen!

----------


## wcf65

na ihr fleiigen...ich bin voll lahm bei kreuzen und hab die gks weggelassen...aber irgendwie hab ich 1803 fragen noch nie beantwortet laut amboss...ist schon arg viel oder? was meint ihr? habt ihr alles einmal gekreuzt?

----------


## Nilaaa

ja ich schon! wieviel hast du denn insgesamt gekreuzt? also bei gesamtauswertung die torte oben rechts rot und grn addiert?

----------


## Nilaaa

ich denke mir so lange du bei den probe examina gut abschneidest ist es doch total egal alles ist ja in den lernkarten drin

----------


## ntx91

@wcf65 bei den gks sind extrem viele Fragen, ist aber schon sehr lange her. Hab die gekreuzt aber beim wiederholen hab ich die weggelassen. Wird schon werden nchste Woche

----------


## wcf65

1400+4750 hab ich gekreuzt...

----------


## wcf65

danke frs mut machen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

Da hast du ja prozentual voll gut gekreuzt, wcf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wcf65

hab grad geguckt. 900 der fragen die ich nie beantwortet hab sind von den GKs.

----------


## Nilani

> na ihr fleiigen...ich bin voll lahm bei kreuzen und hab die gks weggelassen...aber irgendwie hab ich 1803 fragen noch nie beantwortet laut amboss...ist schon arg viel oder? was meint ihr? habt ihr alles einmal gekreuzt?


Das Problem hatte ich damals auch, wei aber nicht mehr genau, wie ich das gelst hatte. Glaub, das ging nur ber ne individuelle Sitzung. Ein Teil der Fragen sind welche, die aus der Wertung genommen wurden, einige gehrten aber normal dazu und waren irgendwie untergegangen, obwohl ich genau den 100-Tage-Lernplan abgearbeitet hatte  :Nixweiss: 

Job ist brigens gut, auch wenn ich mir noch bissel "doof" vorkomme. Nette Kollegen, gute Einarbeitung und pnktlich Feierabend  :Top:  Bald seid ihr auch soweit.

@Acetylcholin: man wird von Amts wegen immer sofort zur n. Prfung eingeladen. Aber ist doch ganz einfach ... wer solche Plne verfolgt, darf/wird einfach nicht durchfallen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gerri-S

Ich denke die ganze Sorgenmacherei hier ist auf ganz hohem Niveau, die meisten von uns wrden das Examen bestimmt auch so mit dem gehabten Vorwissen "bestanden" haben und das worber wir uns hier grade das Hirn zermartern ist der individuelle Sicherheitspuffer, den jeder sich selbst fr sein Gewissen erstellt. Ich glaube kaum, dass die paar Prozent, die durchfallen etwas mit zu wenig gelernt oder so zutun hatten, sondern eher mit der psychischen Komponente, die bei zart besaiteten Leuten vielleicht zu dem ein oder anderen Blackout fhren wrde. Ich will damit sagen, dass ich denke, dass wir an diesem Punkt alle relativ sicher bestehen werden und uns keine Sorgen machen mssen  :Big Grin:  
Nochmal was anderes, ich wrd gern nochmal ein paar Lernkarten wiederholen, wieviel Zeit braucht man den so dafr, ich eher einer von den "Kreuzern" also wre ich dankbar fr ein paar Tipps von unseren Leseratten  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nilaaa

oha ich merke gerade dass ich ca 15000 fragen gekreuzt hab :S

----------


## kcr33

Nilaaaa du bist aber kreuzfleiig! 15000 ist eine ganze Menge, also hast du mehrmals wiederholt beim Kreuzen. 

Ich war vorhin auf der IMPP Seite, die LilithSophie erwhnt und rira gepostet hatte bzgl der Fallbeispiele. Dort stie ich auf die Durchfallquoten der vergangenen Semester und war erst geschockt bis ich dann gepeilt hatte dass es die Physikumsdurchfallquote war  :Grinnnss!: 
Die Tabelle fr die vergangenen Hammerexamina sah auch gleich viel besser aus. Leute, wir werden alle bestehen!!!!! Zumindest alle hier im Forum ;)

@ wcf: mach dir keine gedanken. Die GK Fragen sind vom ganz anderen Stil und auch einfacher als die Hex-Fragen. Wenn du die neueren Fragen so gut kreuzt kann nichts schief gehen, inhaltlich steht ja alles in den LK.

Nachdem Tag 1 F2013 bei mir so schrecklich war gingen die anderen Tage besser (Tag 2: 74,8%  Tag 3: 81,9%)
Morgen werde ich mit H2013 anfangen, bin gespannt.

----------


## wcf65

woooow. bist ja echt fleiig.

----------


## Nilaaa

ja ich kreuze morgens nach dem aufstehen immer erst die falschen von gestern und wenn ich das gefhl habe es immer noch nicht begriffen zu haben dann mache ich nochmal ne individuelle sitzung...mir war garnicht bewusst dass ich wirklich so viel gekreuzt hab

----------


## rosenrot27

Puh auf so viele Fragen wie Nilaaa komme ich auch nicht, habe glaube ich ca 10500 gekreuzt. Aber ich denke auch, dass wir alle bestehen werden! Die Durchfallquoten sind so gering und wir haben alle so weit ich das beurteilen kann fleiig gelernt in letzter Zeit. Nur nicht den Mut verlieren! Das passt scho

----------


## rirateme

ohje, ich hab nur 6896 Fragen gekreuzt...bin halt eine absolute Lerkarten-Leseratte...

Gerri, also ich brauch fr LK durchschnittlicher Lnge so ca. 15 min, fr lange und wichtige LK auch schon mal 1-1,5 h  :hmmm...:

----------


## kcr33

Ich hoffe so sehr, dass wir genau heute in einer Woche um diese Uhrzeit voller Endorphine sind!!!!!! Bei uns wird eine Hammerexamensparty steigen  :love:   :Rock:   :Party:  
Danach wird geschlafen, geshoppt und endlich mal angegrillt. Was habt ihr so fr Plne?

----------


## Gerri-S

@Rira: Thx fr die Info, tja dann kann ich das wohl knicken^^, vielleicht guck ich mir dann nochmal die LK's der potentiellen Flle an^^

----------


## Nilaaa

ich werd erst ins nagelstudio gehen, dann frb ich mir die haare, dann werd ich mich make up kaufen gehen high heels tragen und mich mit meinen freundinnen besaufen!!! ich bin so sehr vergammelt in diesen 100 tagen ich mag garnicht in den spiegel sehen

----------


## Gerri-S

@Nilaaa: das mach ich auch alles, auer das vor dem besaufen...

----------


## rosenrot27

Ich fange auch mit dem letzten Punkt an  :Party:

----------


## rirateme

wischmopp, ich muss mich nochmal fr deine Vaskulitiden bedanken ! Die verwechsele ich sicher nie wieder, danke danke danke !!  :Love:

----------


## Nilaaa

leute hier war doch diese liste von medi learn mit dem offiziellen dokument, wisst ihr wo ich es finde

----------


## tiw28

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/attac...9&d=1396258801

----------


## Nilaaa

Herzlichen Dank

----------


## marie_e

Oh mann....ihr habt alle soooo viel gekreuzt....bin unter 7000 Fragen.....kann auch kaum noch konzentriert ne LK lesen, kreuz die letzten Examina seit 2010...ich hoff es wird gut gehen.....

----------


## acetylcholin19

mal ne andere Frage: wie schaut euer Montag aus?

----------


## acetylcholin19

@Fenestra: ja genau - eigentlich schon - ich bin nur schon lnger scheinfrei weil ich ein paar dinge vorgezogen hab...eigentlich um frs examen zu lernen aber dann kam das paper in revision...und im endeffekt steh ich noch immer im labor, jetzt gott sei dank nur vereinzelt, aber wirklich gelernt habe ich vermutlich noch weniger als 6 Wochen konstant...

----------


## rirateme

@acetylcholin: Am Montag werde ich das am Sonntag im Prfungsmodus gekreuzte H13 nachbearbeiten...
brigens schn dass hier jemand ist der sich auch intensiv mit Labor und Doktorarbeit beschftigt hat...ich war auch 2 Jahre Vollzeit im Labor !  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MC Ren

Montag ist ab Mittag lernfrei

----------


## Estrella_83

Guten morgen,
bei mir heit es ab nchsten Freitag leider gleich weiterlernen.....hab 2,5 Wochen spter ( 28.-30.4. ) schon Mndliche und als 4.Fach Pdiatrie dazubekommen und der Prof hat auch noch den Vorsitz und hat ne Liste ausgegeben, was man frs 4. Fach alles wissen soll.
Hab einige Defizite, war schon immer der "Mndlich-Schisser". Muss also nochmal 2,5 Wochen richtig Gas geben, dann ist es aber geschafft und dann hol ich auch all das nach was ich in den letzten Monaten vernachlssigt hab ;)
Nur der Alkohol muss dann leider noch ein Zeitchen warten  :Frown: 

Ich werd Montag ganz normal nochmal lernen bis nachmittags wenn ich in die Kita muss. Hab auch nur ca. 10.000 Fragen gekreuzt und davon kreuz ich selbst jetzt beim Wiederholen noch viel falsch. Kann mich also meist nicht dran erinnern, dass die Fragen irgendwann schonmal dran kamen.....

LG

----------


## acetylcholin19

@rira - ja ist auch wirklich ne tolle Sache, ich will spter auf jeden Fall auch was mit Forschung machen  :Smilie:  Welches Thema/Fach hast du denn?

Sorry dass ich nochmal frage, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher - kann ich die ersten 2 Tage frher gehen und theoretisch am 3. Tag alle 3 Heftchen erst mitnehmen? Meint ihr, das geht? Damit ich gar nicht erst in Versuchung komme...

@Estrella: einerseits natrlich stressig - aber dafr hast dus dann umso frher hinter dir! Gerade wenn man dann vll entspannt kommt man vll aus dem Trott - so wars bei mir zumindest damals beim Physikum, ich hatte auch "relativ" viel Zeit zwischen Mndlich und Schriftlich und hab die irgendwie dann total ineffizient genutzt...

Und "nur" 10.000 Fragen...ich bin etwas drber, aber ich wrd schon sagen, dass das nicht sooo wenig ist und ich kreuz echt konstant die gleichen Fragen wieder falsch^^ das liegt vermutlich echt dran, dass ich zu schnell lese, weil ich sie doch shcon irgendwie kenne aber eben doch nicht richtig - ich msste ganz klar etwas ruhiger die Kommentare lesen...aber irgendwie fehlt mir dazu...nennen wir es die "innere" Ruhe...versteht ihr was ich mein? Ich bin dann irgendwie so angespannt weil ja wieder falsch und will es durch schnelles Weitermachen kompensieren...das kann ja nur nach hinten losgehen...

----------


## acetylcholin19

@ Lillith...ich hab mir die Fragen auch angeschaut gestern nacht noch...ich fand sie echt heftig - gefhlt schwerer als die letzten

----------


## wischmopp

Guten Morgen!

@rira: Freut mich  :Love: , sehr gerne! Dir auch nochmal Danke fr all Deine Lernhilfen, die haben mir auch sehr weitergeholfen!  :Knuddel: 

@Nilani: Freut mich, dass Dir Dein Job so gut gefllt! Klingt ja wirklich alles toll! Ich kann es mir noch gar nicht vorstellen, dass wir auch bald soweit sind... 

Ich berlege gerade wieder, ob es Sinn macht, gleicht nach dem Examen in einer Praxis anzufangen, da wre gerade wieder etwas ausgeschrieben. Teilzeit, wre perfekt! Ich kann mir halt noch gar nicht vorstellen, dass ich wirklich alleine einen Patienten behandeln soll... Selbst wenn ich erkenne, was ihm fehlt, was ist die Therapie? Ich weiss ja bisher null Dosierungen oder so was. Kann doch schlecht jedesmal den Doc nach den Medis fragen, oder? Der sucht ja jemand, der ihm Arbeit abnimmt und nicht jemand, der ihn zustzlich beschftigt. 
Kennt zufllig jemand jemanden, der nach dem Examen gleich mit Praxis angefangen hat? Denkt ihr, das geht?

----------


## LennysMum

Guten Morgen!

@Wischmopp: Ich denke das kommt auch auf die Fachrichtung an. Der Hautarzt, bei dem ich Famulatur gemacht habe, wollte immer sehr gerne Anfnger ganz frisch von der Uni. Und das hat auch super funktioniert. Da ist man dann halt ein paar Wochen mitgelaufen und hat dann angefangen, selbst die Patienten zu behandeln. Du wrdest also sicher nicht von Anfang an alleine Patienten behandeln. Ich finde die Vorteile einer Praxis als Anfangsarbeitgeber sind halt ganz klar die Arbeitszeiten, die relativ ruhige Atmosphre mit wenig Notfllen und oft ja auch eine recht persnliche Betreuung durch die Chefs (anders als in Unikliniken etc.). Und wenn die nach Anfngern suchen, werden die schon wissen, worauf sie sich einlassen ;)
Vorteil ist halt, wenn du dann mal ins Krankenhaus gehst (was du ja leider nicht vermeidenkannst auf dem Weg zum Facharzt...), hast du halt schon einiges mehr drauf, als die die dort anfagen. 

Ich denke prinzipiell ist Anfangen in einer Praxis -je nach Fachrichtung- auf jeden Fall eine Option!

----------


## Estrella_83

@ wischmopp. Eine Bekannte von mir hat im Herbst direkt in einer pdiatrischen Gemeinschaftspraxis angefangen....
Ist auch ne Teilzeitstelle, sie hat auch immer einen der beiden Fachrzte vor Ort wenn sie sich unsicher ist oder ein Notfall...aber sie ist ziemlich berfordert und muss stndig alles nachlesen. Und sie will eben auch nicht ihre Chefs nerven. Ha nur jetzt schon von anderen Mttern gehrt, die bei ihr waren, dass sie sehr unsicher und verloren wirkt und dadurch alles schnell abhandelt udn so.
Fnde ich als Mutter jetzt nicht gut. Die paar Male wo man zum Kinderarzt geht zu U-Untersuchungen oder wenn das Kind wirklich mal krank ist, will man ja auch den Arzt mit der grten Kompetenz vor einem haben und sicher sein, dass er an alles denkt und Erfahrung hat.
Mir wre das zu stressig und zu riskant. Man hat so eine groe Verantwortung und ja...wir haben wirklich keinerlei Ahnung wenn wir fertig sind. Ich htte totale Lust, gleich in ner Gyn-praxis anzufangen.
Aber denke so mind. 1-2 Jahre sollte man vorher doch schonmal Routine in der Klinik bekommen. Kann ja nicht jedesmal nach dem Anamnsesegesprch den Patienten nochmal rausbitten udn dann alles nachlesen und googlen bevor ich die Therapie mit ihm bespreche.

Aber das muss jeder fr sich entscheiden. Sicherlich ne schne Sache in so ner Praxis....Aber werd ich mir wohl fr die letzten Jahre meines Facharztes aufheben

----------


## wischmopp

@LennysMum: Danke fr Deine Antwort!
Ich gab da grad mal angerufen. Es ist eine Allgemeinmedizinpraxis. Er war ganz locker drauf, hat sich gleich alle meine Daten aufgeschrieben und gefragt, wann ich anfangen knnte. Ich knnte erst Mitte Juli, weil wir vorher noch in den Urlaub fliegen, bei ihm brennt es aber und er braucht lieber heute als morgen jemanden. Er meldet sich wieder bei mir und ich soll ihm auch auf jeden Fall Bescheid geben, wenn ich etwas anderes habe. Approbation bitte auch gleich beantragen, damit es dann schnell geht. Ob ich auch Mitte Mai gleich nach dem Mndlichen anfangen knnte und dann einfach 2 Wochen Urlaub nehme? Ja, ginge prinzipiell auch....
Puh, fr eine kleine Vorab-Info vor dem Bewerbung hinschicken wollte er jetzt schon ganz schn viel wissen... Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch einen entspannten Sommer  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich glaube, es wird wirklich irgendwie bald ernst...

----------


## wischmopp

@Estrella: Dir auch Danke fr Deine Antwort! 
Alles was Du so schreibst, sind auch meine Bedenken. Wobei ich auch glaube, wie LennysMum schreibt, ein Arzt, der einen Berufsanfnger einstellt, weiss, worauf er sich einlsst. Und ich wrde einfach hoffen, doch relativ schnell Routine zu bekommen.
Ich mchte halt auf jeden Fall in Richtung Allgemeinmedizin, das heisst, ich msste vorher in die Innere. Und das ist in Mnchen nicht so super einfach, da was zu finden. Teilzeit schon gar nicht. Und einen Vollzeit-Job plus berstunden plus Dienste, da seh ich meinen Kleinen ja gar nicht mehr... Von demher wrde mich eine Praxis schon sehr reizen!

----------


## LennysMum

@ Estrelle: Ja das stimmt. Ich hasse auch, wenn Anfnger an meinem kleinenrum doktorn. Da ist man als Mama schon sehr speziell. Mein Sohn hatte nen Icterus neonatorum und musste mit seinen 5 Tagen Blut abgenommen kriegen, ich htte die Assistenzrztin fast gefressen, als sie beim 2. Mal stechen auch nicht traf und hab sie nicht weiter machen lassen ... :Smilie: 

@ Wischmopp: Ja das hrt sich doch gut an. Kennst du den Arzt oder jemanden der da als PAtient ist? Kennst du den Ruf der PRaxis?

----------


## MC Ren

Das ist ja keine Pdiatrie sondern Allgmeinmedizin. Finde das voll ok wenn du das direkt machen willst und denke auch nicht, dass das zu viel ist. Allgmein kann man gut und schnell anlernen finde ich, da es auch viele einfache Krankheitsbilder gibt .

----------


## wischmopp

Danke fr Eure Antworten, das hilft mir gerade sehr, meine Gedanken zu sortieren... 

Ich kenne den Arzt nicht und auch niemanden, der hingeht, ist nicht in meinem Stadtteil. Ich hab aber natrlich gleich gegoogelt und er hat sehr gute Bewertungen, wobei die natrlich auch gefaked sein knnen... Aber er klang sehr nett!

----------


## MC Ren

Wenn man als Student in einer Praxis im Block sogar eigene Patienten bekommt , sollte das nach dem Examen noch besser funktionieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

> Wenn man als Student in einer Praxis im Block sogar eigene Patienten bekommt , sollte das nach dem Examen noch besser funktionieren


Hab mich aber irgendwie schon sicherer gefhlt, als ich noch nicht selbst verantwortlich war  ::-oopss:

----------


## Autolyse

> @ Estrelle: Ja das stimmt. Ich hasse auch, wenn Anfnger an meinem kleinenrum doktorn. Da ist man als Mama schon sehr speziell. Mein Sohn hatte nen Icterus neonatorum und musste mit seinen 5 Tagen Blut abgenommen kriegen, ich htte die Assistenzrztin fast gefressen, als sie beim 2. Mal stechen auch nicht traf und hab sie nicht weiter machen lassen ...
> [...]


Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass die Erfolgsquote selbst in der Kinderansthesie bei ~1:2,5 ist, oder?

----------


## LennysMum

Liebe/lieber Autolyse: Wenn du 5 Tage zuvor ein Baby bekommen hast, sind dir die Quoten der Kinderansthesie oder hnliches schnurzpiepegal! Genauso wie die eigenen Anfnge der Blutentnahmen oder dein ganzes Medizinstudium. Verantwortlich dafr: Mama-Instinkt!!! (Und wahrscheinlich auch noch der Hormoncocktail, so kurz nach der Entbindung)

----------


## chrissi87

@ wischmopp: Das klingt doch nach einer super Mglichkeit in der Praxis. Vielleicht fragst du einfach mal nach ob du einen Tag nach dem schriftlichen hospitieren kannst. So zum gegenseitigen beschnuppern. Dann kannst du dir die Entscheidung vielleicht ein bisschen leichter machen ;)

----------


## LillithSophie

@lennys mum :Embarrassment: h ja...auch wenn das baby schon monate und das andere "baby" jahre alt ist,denk ich immer noch so...
@acetylcholin: das find ich sehr beruhigend,dass du sie auch eher schwieriger fandest..
@wischmopp:ich kenn mehrere die gleich in der praxis angefangen haben ,fandens alle okay!und in der klinik ist man ja auch oft ins kalte wasser geworfen,bzw OA nicht immer da oder hat keine zeit /keinen bock was zu erklren..

----------


## tiw28

> Oh mann....ihr habt alle soooo viel gekreuzt....bin unter 7000 Fragen.....kann auch kaum noch konzentriert ne LK lesen, kreuz die letzten Examina seit 2010...ich hoff es wird gut gehen.....



Wie kommt ihr ihr auf so viele Fragen? Zhlt ihr es wenn Fragen doppelt gekreuzt wurden?!
ich hab "nur" alle Amboss Fragen gemacht (du die zu ca. 50% doppelt)....

----------


## wischmopp

Danke Ihr Lieben! Das mit dem Hospitieren ist eine gute Idee, werde ich mal vorschlagen. Und Lillith, Du hast recht, in der Klinik wid man auch oft ins kalte Wasser geschmissen, vielleicht ist da die Gefahr sogar grer...

----------


## MC Ren

Ja , die zhlen das dann doppelt und dreifach, vierfach oder mehr. Es sind halt trotzdem immer die gleichen Fragen.

----------


## Jean-Luc

Rira und Wischmopp (natrlich auch an alle), ihr habt ja so gerne Merkstze.  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab noch was gefunden bezglich Niere:

SHITTT

Ursachen von Hmaturie
[S]tones, [H]ematological Disorder, [I]nfection, [T]umor, [T]uberculosis, [T]rauma

----------


## wischmopp

Danke. Jean-Luc, super!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Estrella_83

Hat noch irgendwer nen Tipp wie ich mir diese ganzen Sachen merken kann mit HInterstrngen, Pyramidenbahn, die anderen Bahnen, Vorder- Seitenhorn, Kommissuren...
Irgendwie braucht man das in Neuro ja fr fast jede zweite Frage und ich verwechsel das stndig mit den Sensibilittsstrungen, Paresen, Spastiken, Tiefensensibilitt.... Wei dann nach der Frage nie was genau der Patient jetzt haben msste ( je nach Schdigung ) oder aber wo die Schdigung ist, wenn Ausflle beschrieben sind  :Frown:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Wischmopp, ich denke Du machst Dir zu viele Sorgen. Der Arzt wird schon wissen, auf was der sich da einlsst. Ok Pd wrd ich mir auch nicht sofort zutrauen und finde es auch ein bisschen verantwortungslos, wie bereits einige hier schon geschrieben haben. Aber Innere ist meiner Meinung nach ok. Kann mich erinnern, wir mussten damals 2 Wochen ein Praktikum beim Allgemeinmedizininer machen. Die ersten Tage bin ich immer nur mitgelaufen und hab zugeschaut, durfte dann aber nach einigen Tagen nartrlich unter Aufsicht der Arztes selbst Injektionen geben, Quaddeln, EKGs auswerten, Therapievorschlge etc. machen. War alles machbar...bezglich der Medis und Dosierungen gibt es auch spezielle Programme, die die rzte auch selbst benutzen. Die wichtigsten Dosierungen kann man ja auch schnell lernen....Du schaffst das schon. Hauptsache der Typ ist nett und gibt dir ne gute Ausbildung. Hast doch garnichst zu verlieren.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

Danke Jean-Luc, ich freunde mich auch gerade immer mehr mit dem Gedanken an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rosenrot27

Wei jmd wie das bei Amboss mit dem Examensservice funktionieren soll? Da kann man ja auch so ein hkchen setzen, dass man den Examensservice nutzen mchte.
Hier bei medilearn gibt man doch einfach dann seine Lsungen an und kann dann nach und nach sehen wie so die Mehrheit gekreuzt hat und die Expertenlsungen, oder?

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Bei Amboss steht vom letzten Jahr:

"Bald ist es geschafft  das Examen nhert sich in groen Schritten! Eine Auswertung eurer Examensergebnisse werden wir in diesem Jahr in Zusammenarbeit mit Medi-Learn anbieten. Ihr erreicht den Examensservice bequem aus AMBOSS heraus oder direkt auf examen.miamed.de.

Auf Wunsch des IMPP wird AMBOSS an den Prfungstagen von 8.30 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein. Auerhalb dieser Zeit knnt ihr jedoch ganz normal mit AMBOSS lernen!

Dann bleibt uns nur noch, euch ganz viel Erfolg zu wnschen - besser als in unserem Video knnen wir es nicht ausdrcken  :hmmm...: "

----------


## rosenrot27

Ok. Danke.

----------


## wcf65

hey.
hier sind doch auch n paar die schon examen geschrieben haben oder??? hattet ihr zu eurem examen auch die Flle von medilearn gehabt? wie gro ist die wahrscheinlichkeit dass sie drankommen? ich werde am montag nochmal paar LK durchlesen. sollte ich dann lieber die Top 25 oder lieber die themen von medilearn lesen?

was meint ihr?

----------


## tachykard

Oh man; Ihr seid alle so fleiig am Wiederholen. Kann mich gar nicht mehr konzentrieren. Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch wiederholen. Aber im Moment heit es noch noch: Wissen halten, nichts vom Gelernten verlieren. Mag, dass das endlich ein Ende hat! Und irgendwie bestehen!

----------


## acetylcholin19

Zusammenstellung_Flle_Hammerexamen.pdf

@wcf65: schau mal hier - die fettgedruckten sind mit sehr groer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Flle die dann auch drankamen

----------


## wischmopp

@tachykard: Ich kann auch nicht mehr... Wie machst Du denn das, Wissen halten? So ohne wiederholen? Kann mich auch berhaupt nicht mehr konzentrieren, sitze zwar den ganzen Tag vorm Laptop, lasse mich aber stndig von irgendetwas ablenken. Effektiv ist da sicher nichts mehr von dem, was ich hier mache...

----------


## marie_e

Beruhigt mich ja das ich nich die einzige bin die so fhlt... :Knuddel:

----------


## wcf65

die 33 themenm die oben stehen? von ablatio retinae bis hodentumor? weil die sind ja alle gleich fett gedruckt...oder meinst du unten hinter jedem examen die fettgedruckten?

----------


## abi07

Schliee mich an...nebenbei schreibe ich dauernd eine Packliste fr den Montag - muss ja 300 km fahren und bernachte bei einer Freundin. Werde bis Freitag bleiben - an was man da alles denken muss! Wirklich bescheuert, aber es ist fast ein halber Umzug. Aber ich will ja dann auch nicht pltzlich feststellen, dass ich irgendwas ganz dringend bruchte und nicht habe...daran soll es schlielich nicht scheitern. 

Ich habe jetzt noch 12 Top100-LK vor mir, auerdem gehe ich gerade parallel den 3. Tag von H2013 nochmal grob durch (hatte das im Prfungsmodus gekreuzt). Hatte erst berlegt, die letzten beiden Examina nochmal schnell durchzukreuzen am WE, aber meint ihr wirklich, dass das was bringt? Ich hatte jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass sich aufeinanderfolgende Jahre thematisch hneln und glaube deswegen auch nicht, dass es arg viel bringt, obwohl es immer heit, dass die letzten paar die wichtigsten sind. Mir fallen auch noch 100 Mio Sachen ein, die ich berhaupt nicht kann und deswegen nochmal anschauen msste - langweilig wird es also sicher nicht.

----------


## acetylcholin19

oben sind die Flle und darunter siehst du die anderen Vorjahre und da stehen auch immer die von medi-learn vorgeschlagenen Flle und davon die fettgedruckten kamen dann dran

----------


## rosenrot27

@ abi: 
Ich finde die hnlichkeiten bestehen aber nur zwischen Herbstexamen und vorangegangenem Frhjahrsexamen! Leider nicht umgekehrt.

----------


## Jean-Luc

Weiss einer von Euch, ab wann man Kalium bei Ketoazidose gibt? Das Serumkalium kann ja selbst bei einen Mangel normal sein. Nach was richtet man sich da? Wusste es mal, hab aber leider vergessen wies geht! Schon mal Danke im vorraus!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wcf65

ok vielen vielen dank.
so wie ich das jez verstanden habe, kamen in den letzten jahren aus den prognostizierten fllen im durchsnitt 2-3 flle dran weil in jedem examen max 2-3 dickmarkiert sind?!?!...hehehe. hab irgendwie ne lange leitung heute.

----------


## abi07

@rosenrot: Vielleicht kommen manchen (mich eingeschlossen) deswegen die Herbstexamina etwas "einfacher" vor. Aber das wrde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass es nicht so viel bringt, jetzt nochmal das letzte Examen im Detail durchzugehen...
Ich wiederhole lieber noch die Lernkarten in den groen Fchern, die bei mir dunkelrosa sind (leider viele!), v.a. Innere und Pd. Der Tag mit den meisten Innere-Fragen war irgendwie bei mir immer 10% schlechter - da zeigt sich halt, was die Lernreihenfolge ausmacht. Innere und Derma habe ich ganz am Anfang gemacht und kann kaum noch was, die ganzen kleinen Fcher gehen wesentlich besser...

----------


## tiw28

> @ abi: 
> Ich finde die hnlichkeiten bestehen aber nur zwischen Herbstexamen und vorangegangenem Frhjahrsexamen! Leider nicht umgekehrt.


Ja so seh ich das auch

----------


## flk52

> Anhang 27154
> 
> @wcf65: schau mal hier - die fettgedruckten sind mit sehr groer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Flle die dann auch drankamen


Die ML-Listen von F2013 und H2013 sind identisch! Es wurden die gleichen Krankheitsbilder gelistet! Das ist doch kse...

----------


## acetylcholin19

?????

----------


## wischmopp

> Die ML-Listen von F2013 und H2013 sind identisch! Es wurden die gleichen Krankheitsbilder gelistet! Das ist doch kse...


Wie gelistet? Die potentiellen Flle meinst Du, oder? Naja, diejenigen die nicht dran kamen, bleiben halt weiter potentielle Flle....

----------


## flk52

zu der liste der potentiellen flle kam weder ein neues krankheitsbild hinzu noch wurde eines rausgenommen... es wurden im frhjahr und herbst die gleichen krankheitsbilder empfohlen... aber klar, das sind hufig geprfte themen... somit macht es auch sinn, die zu knnen...

----------


## flk52

zumindest scheint mir das so... hab es gerade extra nochmal verglichen... kein unterschied... somit wurde auch fr H2013 kein krankheitsbild vorhergesagt

----------


## flk52

aber vielleicht klappts ja diesmal..  :Big Grin: ... das wird schon..  :Smilie:

----------


## Salerno

Nur noch 3 Tage  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  :Heul:  :Heul:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:

----------


## acetylcholin19

ganz kurz...weil ich mich so freue... :Smilie:

----------


## tachykard

> @tachykard: Ich kann auch nicht mehr... Wie machst Du denn das, Wissen halten? So ohne wiederholen? Kann mich auch berhaupt nicht mehr konzentrieren, sitze zwar den ganzen Tag vorm Laptop, lasse mich aber stndig von irgendetwas ablenken. Effektiv ist da sicher nichts mehr von dem, was ich hier mache...


Also ich versuch noch zu kreuzen, bin aber eigentlich zu unkonzentriert. Lese  mir das ein oder andere noch durch, die wichtigsten Lernkarten hab ich jetzt nicht gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich heute abend lernen, da das aber sehr ineffektiv ist, gehe ich heute abend weg. Mein Sohn hat ne kleine Auffhrung - ist eh wichtiger, so muss der Papa da nicht alleine durch und der Kleine freut sich!
Allen einen schnen sonnigen Tag!

----------


## SamLavelle

Wir schaffen das schon! Egal, ob wir uns die potentiellen Flle noch reinziehen oder nicht. Wir haben jetzt 100 Tage gelernt, das muss reichen!

Mit dem Gedanken, spter wirklich Menschen behandeln zu mssen und in der Verantwortung zu sein, kann ich mich auch noch nicht wirklich abfinden. Sitze gerade im Garten, gucke der Natur beim Natrlichsein zu und kreuze munter vor mich hin. Wrd am liebsten mein ganzes Leben so weitermachen, aber irgendwann muss der Ernst des Lebens nun mal beginnen.
Aber bis dahin heit es: Ruhig bleiben und sich nicht verrckt machen!

Wisst ihr schon, was ihr nach dem Examen machen wollt? Erstmal Urlaub oder direkt eine Stelle antreten? Vielleicht gehts auch in die Forschung?

Ich muss leider irgendwie Geld verdienen und gleichzeitig meine Doktorarbeit zu Ende schreiben. Das heit ich werd erstmal einen Hiwi-Job machen und nebenbei Doktorarbeit schreiben. Wrde die Forschung gerne weiterfhren und htte sogar die Mglichkeit dazu. Nebenbei msste ich trotzdem am Krankenhaus arbeiten. Vermutlich ist das aber nach einem Jahr Eingewhnung im gleichen Fachbereich gar nicht mehr so schlimm. Was meint ihr?

----------


## rirateme

@Jean-Luc: Danke fr den Merkspruch !  :Grinnnss!: 

@acetylcholin: Ich hab mich in meiner Doktorarbeit mit Glioblastomzellen befasst, und du ? Wrde auch gerne in die Forschung !

----------


## monika87

Vielleicht ne blde Frage... Wenn wir gleichzeitig 2 Inhibitoren irgendeines cyp-Enzyms geben . z.B ppi plus glopidogrel... werden die dann beide erhhte Wirkung haben oder nicht???  Irgendwie bin ich total durcheinander und mde...

----------


## rirateme

Hab was Nettes fr die Tubulo-interstitielle Nephritis gebastelt  :Grinnnss!: 

Zwischen den Abwasserkanlen (tubulo-interstitiell) steht eine gedopte (medikamenteninduziert) Ratte, die Hanteln stemmt (Hantavirus, Ratten) und weil sie das ber die Schmerzgrenze betreibt, ist sie vollgepumpt mit Analgetika (Analgetika-Nephropathie). Und warum sie das macht ? Na weil sie fr das Myelom-Casting (Myelomniere = Cast-Nephropathie) trainiert ! Sie rechnet sich gute Chancen aus, weil die meisten ihrer Mitbewerber schon an Urothel-CA gestorben sind (Risiko fr Urothel-CA).

----------


## Nilani

> Sorry dass ich nochmal frage, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher - kann ich die ersten 2 Tage frher gehen und theoretisch am 3. Tag alle 3 Heftchen erst mitnehmen? Meint ihr, das geht? Damit ich gar nicht erst in Versuchung komme...


Du darfst eher gehen, aber dein Heft dann noch nicht mitnehmen. Das kannst du dir am Ende des Prfungstages abholen oder halt am Ende alle mitnehmen (oder Freund mitnehmen lassen). In den letzten 30 min durfte bei uns niemand mehr den Raum verlassen, damit dann so kurz vor Ende nicht so ne groe Unruhe reinkommt. Also wenn du gehen willst, dann lieber mehr als ne halbe Stunde vor Ende. 




> hey.
> hier sind doch auch n paar die schon examen geschrieben haben oder??? hattet ihr zu eurem examen auch die Flle von medilearn gehabt? wie gro ist die wahrscheinlichkeit dass sie drankommen? ich werde am montag nochmal paar LK durchlesen. sollte ich dann lieber die Top 25 oder lieber die themen von medilearn lesen?
> 
> was meint ihr?


Wie die anderen schon sagten, es kam nix dran. Ich erwarte nach wie vor mal ein BroCa oder Cervix-Ca, Auge-Fall kam auch nicht. Allerdings waren wir auch ziemlich berzeugt, dass es bei uns rankommen knnte und nix war. Das IMPP ist in der Beziehung echt erfinderisch und kreativ und lsst sich irgendwie jedes Mal was neues einfallen lassen (15 Fragen zur Kalkschulter und diesen Pneumocystis-Fall hatte schlielich auch niemand erwartet  :Nixweiss: ).

----------


## kcr33

@rira: Super Merkgeschichte!!!! Richtig gut, danke  :Smilie: 

@Nilani: Dieser Fall mit der Kalkschulter hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben!!!!! Hat mich richtig runtergezogen  :Frown:  und musste so oft raten.

----------


## rosenrot27

Jau. Die Flle im H13 waren echt zum Kotzen. Aber dafr waren die Einzelfragen nett fand ich persnlich. Naja. Das IMPP wird sich fr uns auch ein paar Schmankerl einfallen lassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## kcr33

wir drfen gespannt sein ;)

----------


## acetylcholin19

echt lustig - die Kalkschultersache war irgendwie voll gut bei mir^^ whrend ich in ganz anderen Fllen (v.a. F2013) echt meine Probleme hatte  - ich find die Formulierung macht schon auch oft viel aus!

@ Nilani: super danke! Mitnehmen lassen geht also auch? Das wr mir ja das allerliebste  :Smilie:

----------


## rirateme

Hat jemand einen guten Merkspruch fr Aldosteron-und ADH-Effekte, ich verwechsel das immer ??

----------


## acetylcholin19

@rira (sorry voll verpeilt^^): ist ja ein super Thema - also quasi in der Neuro? Das wrd mich auch voll interessieren...ich hab mich bei der Auswahl eher an die Methodenvielfalt etc. gehalten und bin bei Pemphigus vulgaris gelandet ;) ist aber letztendlich sogar echt ziemlich spannend geworden, seitdem hab ich sogar 2 Famulaturen in der Derma gemacht und auch mal Patienten dazu gesehen...aber jetzt in den USA werd ich in die Immunologie gehen und danach mal sehen...da ich mir Neuro gut als PJ-Wahlfach vorstellen knnte... ist auch diesbzgl. alles mglich ;) Bist du denn schon fertig mit deiner Diss?

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Bitte, bitte kein Auge -Fall... bitte bitte!

----------


## rirateme

Poststreptokokken-Glomerulonephritis:

Die Fans des PSG (Paris Saint-Germain  :hmmm...: ) stehen wegen kindischem Verhaltens (meist Kinder) unter erhhter berwachung (=Therapie) durch infiltrierende Granulozisten, nachdem sie Immunkomplexe aufs Spielfeld geworfen haben.

----------


## Jean-Luc

Stellt Euch vor, man hat sogar das IMPP ausgezeichnet!
Fr was frag ich mich da nur? 

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/955...-den-IMPP-Chef

Naja, jetzt wissen wir wenigstens, wer der Hauptbeltter dort ist und wie er aussieht. Also zu mir sollte er besser nicht kommen, da erlebt er sein blaues Wunder!  :bhh: 

@Rira, vielen Dank fr die tollen Sprche, muss noch mal die LKs durchgehen, damit ich sie richtig verstehe.
Was brauchst Du bezglich ADH und Aldosteron?

P.S. @FossaN, fr mich auch kein Auge bitte! Das wre der reinste Horror! Einer meiner Chefrzte im PJ meinte auch immer zu mir mit voll ernsthafter Miene, dass Augenrzte eigentlich keine richtigen rzte sind. Anscheinend hat der auch so seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Oje, jetzt krieg ich bestimmt wieder rger.  :Grinnnss!:  Aber von mir kam der Satz nicht...hahaha!
(Nicht bse sein...immer locker bleiben und dafr mehr lachen...auch mal ber sich selbst! Tut gut!  :Grinnnss!:    )

----------


## rirateme

@Jean-Luc: Also das ist jetzt sicher sehr basic, aber ich verwechsele immer die Effekte von ADH und Aldosteron, welche E'lyte steigen, welche fallen, wird Wasser reteniert oder nicht, hyper- und hypo usw.
Was verstehst du bzgl. der Merksprche nicht, du kannst gerne sagen was unklar war ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Rira, bei ADH musste Du Dir hauptschlich merken, dass es vermehrt Aquaporine im Sammelrohr einbaut.

Aldosteron bewirkt, dass Du eine Normo- oder Hypokalimie hast, was wiedrum zu einer metabol Alkalose fhrt, sowie weniger Renin. Den Hyperaldosteronismus nennt man Conn-Syndrom.

Wenn ich irgendwas falsch benannt habe sollte, dann bitte korrigiert mich. Danke! Merksatz habe ich leider nicht dafr.  :Frown: 

Beim letzten Merksatz meintest Du Granulozyten? 
Die anderen msste ich mir nochmal durchlesen...

----------


## rirateme

@Jean-Luc: ja genau, das Wort Granulozisten war so ein Hybrid aus Granulozyten und Polizisten, die ja im Merksatz die Fans "infiltrieren" und berwachen...
Danke fr die Erklrung. Ich berlege auch schon die ganze Zeit wegen ADH und Aldosteron. Hab mir jetzt berlegt: 

Im Aldi (Aldosteron hoch) gibt es viel Salzwasser zu kaufen (Hypernatrimie+Wasserretention), und der Kassenzettel wird einem nachgeworfen (wie "rausgeworfen", vermehrte Kaliumausscheidung, also Hypokalimie).. 

Das ist halt irgendwie was was ich immer falsch mache  :grrrr....:

----------


## Nilaaa

kann mir vielleicht einer nen rat geben wie ich rteln, masern, ebv, scharlach, ringelrteln  :Nixweiss:  auseinander halten kann?

----------


## rirateme

Aaalso hier hab ich mal die wichtigsten Stichworte aufgeschriben:

EBV: generalisierte Lymphadenopathie, Hepatosplenomegalie, grauweil. Tonsillenbelge
Ringelrteln: girlandenfrmisges Exanthem, Ohrfeigenexanthem (Wange), Arthralgie, dem Kind gehts gut
Masern: meist Impfgegner-Eltern, beginnt retroaurikulr, Konjunktivitis, Koplik-Flecken, dem Kind gehts schlecht
Scharlsch: periorale Blsse, Himbeerzunge, Exanthem stark in der Leiste
Rteln: nuchale und retroaurikulre Lymphasdenopathie,beginnt retroaurikulr, dem Kind gehts gut

----------


## Nilaaa

:Love: danke :Love:

----------


## Jean-Luc

Mein Nachbar unter mir hat doch wirklich einen Grill aufgestellt und versucht ihn verzweifelt anzuznden. Ein absolutes Disaster! Nur Rauch, der extrem stinkt und alles in meine Wohnung! Ich glaub ich muss mal hier raus. :Frown:  Dabei wollte ich heute Abend die Dschungelhelden auf Super RTL sehen, dass beruhigt so schn die Nerven...

----------


## Autolyse

> Liebe/lieber Autolyse: Wenn du 5 Tage zuvor ein Baby bekommen hast, sind dir die Quoten der Kinderansthesie oder hnliches schnurzpiepegal! Genauso wie die eigenen Anfnge der Blutentnahmen oder dein ganzes Medizinstudium. Verantwortlich dafr: Mama-Instinkt!!! (Und wahrscheinlich auch noch der Hormoncocktail, so kurz nach der Entbindung)





> 'Multiple exclamation marks', he went on, shaking his head, '[...]'.


--Trennung--
Ich empfinde H13 als deutlich schwieriger denn F13. Das htte kaum besser laufen knnen, aber H13 ist verdammt eng...

----------


## wischmopp

rira, nochmal Danke fr Deine Merksprche!!! Echt super klasse!! :Love:

----------


## rirateme

@Jean Luc: Das geht ja noch, wenn die Rauch-Belastung nur punktuell ist. Meine Nachbarin unter mir ist totale Kettenraucheerin, steht immer genau unterhalb meines Fensters und ich bekomme ALLES in die Wohung. Wenn ich zumache und nach 20 min wieder auf zum Weglften , hat sie sich oft schon die nchste Zigarette angezndet  :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....: 

@wischmopp: Danke, aber du weit ja deine sind auch toll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

Oon got... Bekomme ich langsam un...Gefhle ...wie ist das mit euch. ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  :Blush:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Rira, ich lach mich krank......ich hab genau dasselbe Problem mit meinem Nachbarn! Kettenraucher ohne Pause, auch immer direkt unter meinem Fenster und dazu noch voll laut die Streitgesprche mit seiner Freundin! Voll der Assi! Ich glaub schlimmer gehts nicht! Und jetzt noch der Grill dazu mit 3 Assi-Kumpels, die auch alle rauchen und super laut sind. Hab erst mal das Fenster geschlossen. Hilft aber nicht viel. Na, das wird ja ein toller Abend!  :Frown:

----------


## Cupcake*

Also mein Nachbar bt Saxophon! Und ist dabei sowas von unmusikalisch, das ich ihm schon seit Wochen raten will, es einfach zu lassen  :peng:  aber immerhin nicht Schlagzeug. Jetzt grad kann ich es aber echt gar nicht haben...!!! 
Und langweilig ist mir auch, ich kanns jetzt auch einfach nicht mehr sehen...mach grad die letzten Top100 und freu mich schon fast auf nchste Woche, Montag ist erstmal frei, von Dienstag bis Donnerstag auch die Nachmittage frei, und dann erstmal schlafen (und dann die mndliche aber das is ja was anderes  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## rirateme

@Salerno: Ja, das ist normal, dass man etwas panisch wird in den letzten Tagen davor. Aber nur Mut, wird schon gut gehen  :Grinnnss!: 

@Jean-Luc: Ohje, hast du in der Nhe vllt. eine Bib die noch offen hat fr den heutigen Abend ? Sowas nervt sehr. Bist du eigtl. in einem Studentenwohnheim ?

----------


## Nilaaa

so bin ich leider garnicht obwohl ich so viel vergessen habe und wiederholen msste bin ich total entspannt...aber erst seid ich in allen probe examina ber 70 bin...ganz ehrlich ich kann mich kaum noch aufraffen irgendwas zu tun es nervt nur noch...

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Rira, ich wohn privat. Ich glaub so nen Assi wie unter mir gibts nicht im Studiheim. Die E-Gitarre mit Verstrker hat er bis jetzt noch nicht ausgepackt. Ich hoffe, es bleibt auch so.

Hat einer von Euch die Frage 66 aus dem H13, Tag1 verstanden? Wie kommen die auf die Werte? C ist die richtige Antwort.

-----------
Bitte aus urheberrechtlichen Grnden keine IMPP-Originalfragen posten!
Danke, 
Rico, Mod
-----------

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Hast jetzt aber nicht wirklich ne Examensfrage 1:1 hier gepostet oder?

----------


## Cupcake*

Eingeschrnkte Abduktion heit ja, dass weniger also 180 vorliegen mssen--> b,c,d oder e. Die Adduktion ist normwertig mit 20- 40 . Damit hat man schon die Antwort. D und E wrden bedeuten, dass eine fixierte Abduktion vorliegt, der Nullwert also nicht erreicht wird, und die Schulter nur zwischen 40 und 120 (bzw.10-105) bewegt werden knnte. Edit : und bei B kann dementsprechend bis 0 und nicht weiter adduziert werden.

----------


## Jean-Luc

Vielen Dank Cupcake!  :Grinnnss!:  Habe immer nur an Painful Arc zwischen 70 und 120 gedacht. Man wird ganz durcheinander mit all den Zahlen. Lernt Ihr eigentlich die ganzen physiologischen Bewegungsmae auswendig?

----------


## Nilani

> echt lustig - die Kalkschultersache war irgendwie voll gut bei mir^^ whrend ich in ganz anderen Fllen (v.a. F2013) echt meine Probleme hatte  - ich find die Formulierung macht schon auch oft viel aus!
> 
> @ Nilani: super danke! Mitnehmen lassen geht also auch? Das wr mir ja das allerliebste


Die haben die Hefte am Ende halt immer im Foyer auf den Tisch gelegt und alle haben sich auf die Stapel gestrzt und ihr Heft gesucht. Kann also auch jmd. anderes mitnehmen. wei natrlich nicht, wie es woanders luft.

Ich fand Kalkschulter auch toll  :Grinnnss!:  (@Abi: brigens, der Grund, warum bei mir Tag 1 gut lief), allerdings bin ich ja jetzt auch in der Ortho gelandet  ::-oopss: 

@Jean-Luc: Bewegungsausmae auswendig lernen, ist Quatsch. Im Notfall kann man das auch mal kurz (im Geiste) durchbewegen, die Winkel kriegt man da ohne grere Probleme hin (muss ja nicht auf 10 genau sein)  :Top:

----------


## Nilaaa

ICH HASSE ZERVIX CA!!!! hoffentlich kommt dass nicht dran! ich weigere mich die stadien mit der jeweiligen therapie zu lernen, wobei ich das eigentlich bei so gut wie keinem tumor weiss, das nervt einfach und man verwechselt eh alles  :Frown:

----------


## Filea

> ICH HASSE ZERVIX CA!!!! hoffentlich kommt dass nicht dran! ich weigere mich die stadien mit der jeweiligen therapie zu lernen, wobei ich das eigentlich bei so gut wie keinem tumor weiss, das nervt einfach und man verwechselt eh alles


genau das ist bei mir auch so, kann mir das alles bei den Karzinomen nicht merken... auch bronchial Karzinom ist klasse mit der Therapie... :-/

----------


## wwp92

Wie ist es eigentlich, ist es jeweils nach den Tagen nachzuschauen wie man steht oder nicht? Wie macht ihr es?

----------


## Nilaaa

ich hab versucht es bei bronchial und ovar krampfhaft auswendig zu lernen hab es wieder vergessen, mitllerweile lasse ich die unterschiedlichen chemo empfehlungen und stadien und ops weg!!! was solls..wir bestehen auch ohne den mist zu lernen

----------


## Nilaaa

ich machs auf jeden fall und poste mein ergebnis hier :Big Grin:

----------


## Fenestra77

wenn man sich beim Bronchialkarzinom merkt, dass der Kleinzeller mit Polychemo und Radiatio behandelt wird, ist das m.E. vllig ausreichend!

----------


## rirateme

Zum Bronchial_Ca hab ich mir v.a. gemerkt: potentiell operabel (Lufu !) nur bis einschlielich Stadium IIIA

----------


## Fenestra77

bei Zervix-Ca:  ab 1b die Total-Op (alles weg), und ab 3 nicht mehr operabel, daher Bestrahlung. und bei 4 kommt zur Bestrahlung noch die Chemo dazu. Das sollte reichen.
Bei Ovarial Ca wird ja immer (bis auf Stad 1a) alles weggeschnitten. Also immer die Antwort mit den meisten Strukturen auswhlen. 
Und zur Chemo generell; im Zweifelsfall immer etwas mit "Platin" ankreuzen. Stimmt meist.

----------


## monika87

Mano, seit 1. Mrz bin ich 5 Kilo runter... So was... Und je mehr ich wiederhole , desto mehr sehe ich wie viel ich wieder vergessen habe....  :Frown: (( Die Woche hab ich Ortho,Neuro,HNO,Auge,Psychiatrie,Derma wiederholt und jetzt ist vielleicht hlfte von Innere,Pd Gyn wieder weg...  :Frown:  Ich hoffe das klappt irgendwie... Bei mir ist morgen und bermorgen nur kreuzen, am Montag nochmal meine Zusammenfassungen plus Bilder  und ab 20:00 ist nix mehr  :Smilie:

----------


## Nilaaa

ich hab auch sowas von abgenommen ich trau mich nicht mal zu sagen was ich wiege... hier nach jeden abend film und sigkeiten!!!

----------


## Nilaaa

lol danke fenestra!!!

----------


## Nilaaa

das geht uns doch allen so ich konnte grad den apgar score nicht mehr, gestern hab ich eine CRB-65 frage falsch beatwortet...ist nun mal so man kann nie alles behalten

----------


## Jean-Luc

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man sich die Hauptwirkmechanismen der Zytostatika merken kann? Werfe die immer durcheinander.  :Frown:

----------


## rirateme

Leider keine Idee bzgl. der Zytostatika. Was einfach zu merken ist sind allerdings Vinca-Alkaloide und Taxane, die kennt man ja vllt. noch aus dem Biounterricht/Vorklinik als Mitosehemmer. Und alles was auf -abin endet ist ein Basenantagonist (Purin oder Pyrimidin).

----------


## Nilaaa

ich glaub wenn du ein wenig zurck bltterst hat jemand eine riesige figur hin kopiert,
hat jemand ne hlfe fr die meilensteine

----------


## rirateme

Aber die Figur bezieht sich ja nur auf die NW, nicht auf die Wirkmechanismen....
Meilensteine: http://www.43-1.org/medim/paediatrie ganz nach unten scrollen

Hat jemand eine Hilfe fr die verschiedenen HRST ??

----------


## Fenestra77

nilaa, oh Du hast EINE Frage falsch gemacht  :Smilie: . Da ist das Bestehen ja in weite Ferne gerckt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Rira, Vielen Dank!

@Nilaaa, weisst du wo?

Es ist einfach alles so viel, bin bisschen gefrustet. An einem Tag hat man nen super Gefhl und am anderen Tag denkt man, man weiss garnichts mehr! 
Hab gestern teilweise Neuro wiederholt, war teilweise so schockiert, wieviel man doch vergisst, obwohl man es vorher super konnte.  :Frown:   Will wirklich nur bestehen!!!

----------


## kcr33

Jean-Luc du sprichst mir gerade aus der Seele!!! Gestern war ein guter Tag fr mich und heute kann ich nur hoffen und beten, dass ich bestehe....  :Frown:  Je mehr ich wiederhole desto dmmer und unwissender komme ich mir vor.
Wnsche euch eine erholsame Nacht  :Smilie:

----------


## Jean-Luc

kcr33, Danke fr die lieben Worte!  :Grinnnss!: 
Wie gehts denn deiner Hand? 
Ach ja, echt schlimm diese Zeit. 
Zudem schmerzt mir der Kopf schon den ganzen Tag.  :Frown:

----------


## rirateme

Ich muss leider wohl wieder ne halbe Nachtschicht einlegen, bin so langsam...

Wer ist dabei ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kcr33

Danke der Nachfrage, JL. Ich habe keine Schmerzen mehr und trage fleiig Brandsalbe auf ;) Die Blasen sind aber sehr prall, lieber nicht aufpieksen aufgrund Infektionsgefahr, richtig?

Leute, eine richtig dumme Frage (hatte es mal kapiert aber steh auf dem Schlauch) kann mir wer die Pathophysiologie von schlaffer und spastischer Lhmung erklren?

----------


## Gerri-S

Schlaffe Lhmung sind die peripheren Nerven kaputt, das heit die Muskeln werden nicht mehr erregt und sind folglich schlaff. Z.b. bei Guillain Barre oder sowas, was die peripheren Nerven angreift.
Spastische Lhmung entstehen nur, wenn die zentrale Hemmung wegfllt, Sodass der Muskel praktisch auf Dauerstrom steht, also bei irgend nem Prozess der im Rckenmark stattfindet.

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Rira, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. Werd in paar Minuten noch bisschen Sport machen und dann schau ich mal ob es mir besser geht....
Wenn ja, melde ich mich spter noch mal. Sind aber bestimmt noch einige am Lernen! Gutes Gelingen noch!

@kcr33, freu mich, dass es deiner Hand besser geht.

----------


## Salerno

Bin auch noch wach....meine Nachbarin die raucht auch...schrecklich....wie ich mich jedesmal ekele.( die raucht auch im Balkon )

..sogar so spt..ich versteh die Leute nicht... :Gefllt mir nicht!:  :kotzen: 

So wiederhole paar learnkarten  :schnarch...:

----------


## rirateme

Gue Nacht Leute....  :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:

----------


## Salerno

@rira hihi gutenacht Schlaf gut...ich bin hellwach jetzt..aber bestimmt in 1 Std schlafe auch.. :Blush:

----------


## rosenrot27

Guten Morgen! Noch 3 Tage bis zum Examen! Wir haben es fast geschafft  :Smilie:

----------


## Filea

eieeiei, guten Morgen auch von mir, was habt ihr heute noch vor?

----------


## Estrella_83

Guten morgen,
eigentlich wollten wir heute Nachmittag bei uns im Garten mit Freunden grillen.....bisschen Ablenkung. Und jetzt regnet und gewittert es  :Frown:  Fllt das wohl schonmal flach. Ein Geburtstagsbrunch fr morgen ist auch wegen Krankheit abgesagt worden.
Oh man.....
Ich fahr schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr in die Bib da mich dort alle verrckt machen weil sie so gut kreuzen. Und ich dann ganz unruhig bin und nicht vorankomme.
Hier zuhause ist es mit Freund und Kind auch nervig. Ich bin nur am Meckern hab ich das Gefhl.
Und jetzt fllt auch noch die schne Tagesplanung aus  :Frown: 

Werd jetzt H13 durchgehen und schauen, wo ich falsch gekreuzt hab und etwas Kommentare lesen. Dann will ich noch so ne Zusammenfassung fr Psychiatrie lesen und am besten auch mit Pdiatrie-Zusammenfassung nochmal anfangen. Sind 25 Seiten gedruckt....aber dann hab ich vielleicht das ein oder andere nochmal ins Gedchtnis gerufen.

Und dann werd ich noch die IMPP-relevanten Falschfragen die Tage kreuzen udn KOmmentare lesen. Das sind noch so 500 die ich vor mir habe....viel mehr werd ich dann wohl leider auch nicht mehr schaffen  :Frown:

----------


## Salerno

@filea schlaffen!!!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LennysMum

Hey Estrella, dann mach doch was anderes schnes mit deiner Familie. Wenn ihr das eh vorhattet, hattest du ja sowieso nicht vor zu lernen. Geht shoppen oder Kaffeetrinken oder was euch Spa macht. Dann ist die Laune wieder besser, das Mecker-SchlechteGewissen verschwindet und allen gehts besser  :Grinnnss!:  Werde ich heute Mittag auch machen!

----------


## Jean-Luc

> Guten Morgen! Noch 3 Tage bis zum Examen! Wir haben es fast geschafft


Guten Morgen!

Bin mir da nicht so sicher, kommt echt drauf an was fr Fragen und wie sie gestellt werden! 
Und wenn da nicht dieses Vergessen wre....  :Frown:

----------


## rosenrot27

Ach, MC-Fragen sind auch passives Wissen! Das klappt schon  ::-winky:  Wenn das IMPP nicht ein komplett anderes Fragenniveau fr uns parat hlt, dann sollte das schon laufen. Und wenn es das doch tut, dann steigt die Durchfallquote. Aber davon gehe ich nicht aus! Zhne zusammen beien und durchhalten ist meine Devise. Wir schaffen das! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## monika87

So jetzt kreuze ich H 2013 , aber nicht in Prfungsmodus, sondern schnell,ohne Komentare zu lesen , aber irgendwie zur eigener Beruhigung Grn oder Rot zu sehen  :Smilie:  Drckt mir die Daumen!

----------


## wcf65

hallo hallo... konnte jemand irgendwie eine reihenfolge erkennen, sodass man uuungefhr wei, welche fcher an welchem tag vorkommen?
kann das sein, dass psycho meistens am 2. tag drankommt? und auge und derma meistens am 3.????dann wrde ich nmlich einen tag vorher immer die fcher nochmal bisschen durchlesen.
macht ihr auch noch was am dienstag und mittwoch nachmittag?

lg

----------


## kcr33

@Gerri-S: Danke fr die kurze u einleuchtende Erklrung!!!

Habe mir heute richtiges Ausschlafen gegnnt (naja mit schlechtem Gewissen) und fange jetzt an mit H2013 Tag 2!
Heute Abend bin ich zu einem Geburtstagsessen eingeladen, war davor abzusagen aber das gnne ich mir jetzt einfach mal....
Wnsche uns gute Konzentration und gutes Wiederholen! Bald haben wir es (hoffentlich) geschafft  :Loove:

----------


## Filea

> hallo hallo... konnte jemand irgendwie eine reihenfolge erkennen, sodass man uuungefhr wei, welche fcher an welchem tag vorkommen?
> kann das sein, dass psycho meistens am 2. tag drankommt? und auge und derma meistens am 3.????dann wrde ich nmlich einen tag vorher immer die fcher nochmal bisschen durchlesen.
> macht ihr auch noch was am dienstag und mittwoch nachmittag?
> 
> lg


dass mit der Reihenfolge wrde mich auch interessieren, mir ist bisher leider nichts aufgefallen..

----------


## abi07

@wcf: Ich hatte auch ein bisschen den Eindruck, dass Psych eher selten am 1. Tag drankommt (jedenfalls als Fall), weil der 1. Tag bei mir immer der schlechteste ist... :bhh:

----------


## monika87

> dass mit der Reihenfolge wrde mich auch interessieren, mir ist bisher leider nichts aufgefallen..


Ich bin grad bei tag 1 h2013 und da gibts viel derma... also keine ahnung... dass derma nur am 3 tag kommt stimmt nicht dann  :Smilie:

----------


## tiw28

Sagen wir mal so: am Mittwoch Nachmittag kannst du relativ sicher sagen welche Fachbereiche fr Donnerstag noch fehlen ;)

(alles andere ist reiner Zufall)

----------


## abi07

Sehe ich genauso. So kleinere Fcher kann man am Dienstag und Mittwoch ja schon noch mal kurz durchgehen, wenn sie am 1. Tag noch nicht dran waren.

----------


## kcr33

So wie abi07 werde ich es auch machen. Nach dem ersten Tag kann man ja einige Fcher schonmal abhaken und dann den rest wiederholen. Am nchsten Tag lernt man die brigen (kleinen) fcher. Oder kommen Fcher auch ber die drei Tage verstreut dran???? Nee oder?

Darf man nen EKG Lineal mitnehmen? Ich werde keins brauchen aber ein Freund hatte gefragt.

----------


## tiw28

Ich glaube die Fcher kommen auch ber drei Tage verstreut Dennoch kann man wenigstens am letzten Tag -denke ich- eine Tendenz erkennen was noch fehlt. 
In die Prfung darf man mit Ausnahme von Essen und Trinken, NICHTS mitnehmen.... In die Kategorie "nichts" fllt glaube ich auch das EKG Lineal  :hmmm...:

----------


## kcr33

ok, so hatte ich das von vornherein dem Freund auch erklrt, da lag ich also richtig. danke ;)

----------


## Filea

ist das eigentlich wieder so, dass es diese medi learn ergebnisse dann erst so abends gibt? also 4 stunden spter oder so? da die das erst bearbeiten knnen wenn wir fertig sind? ja oder?
weiss ehnoch nicht ob ich nachschaue, kommt auch drauf an wie mein gefhl ist

----------


## LillithSophie

> ich hab auch sowas von abgenommen ich trau mich nicht mal zu sagen was ich wiege... hier nach jeden abend film und sigkeiten!!!


omg,so gehts mir aus.ich sehe wirklich aus wie ne leiche!!ich ess zwar superviele fettige sachen und skram,aber mengen machen mir riesenprobleme. mir wird im moment so schnell schlecht  :Frown:  hab schon sehr gehofft,dass es vielleicht nr.3 wre,aber fehlanzeige.
ich finds auch so lustig,wie sich meine stimmung ndert. gestern war ich noch ganz sicher,dass ich durchfalle und hab die termine fr oktober gegoogelt. heute dachte ich,ach ne 3 wird schon auf jedne fall drin sein. hja...ich bin auf jeden fall froh dass es bald vorbei ist..

----------


## LillithSophie

achso,wenn ich nachgucke,dann wirklich erst abends.es kommen ja immer so ein paar ergebnisse,aber dabei hab ich ein komisches gefhl,wenn ich immer nur so gestckelt ein paar sehe.

----------


## Lizard

Vielleicht bin ich langsam auch neben der Spur, aber ich kann den Examensservice frs Hex nicht finden. Es wird immer nur der Examensservice frs Physikum angezeigt.

----------


## kcr33

http://www.medi-learn.de/club/single_view.php?id=43

Das ist zwar der Link zum SMS-Service von Medi-Learn, aber du kommst sicherlich so indirekt auf den allgemeinen Examensservice

----------


## Lizard

Eben nicht. Da wird man auch zum Physikum weitergeleitet  :Nixweiss: . Naja....wahrscheinlich wirds bis sptestens Montag freigeschaltet.

----------


## kcr33

Ach tatsache! Na, die werden es dann sicherlich zeitgerecht umndern ;)

----------


## Nangala

kann man die Ergebnisse auch ohne so eine Clubmitgliedschaft finden?

----------


## Lizard

Soweit ich weiss, reicht ein Forenaccount. Nur fr den SMS Service brauchst die Clubmitgliedschaft.

----------


## Nangala

ok, danke dir

----------


## monika87

Tag 1 H 2013 67%  :Frown:  Mano mano, ist das gut, ist das schlecht.. :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:  hab ich viele blde Fehler gemacht,aber echt blde... Konnte mich nicht so gut konzentrieren und hab wirklich leichte Fragen falsch gekreuzt.. wie z.b Kribbelgefhl beim TVT ... oder noch so andere sachen, mindestens 13-14 fragen so und das ist viel Jetzt mache ich schnell weiter tag 2,3 weil ich wie gesagt letzter zeit nur alles nochmal wiederholt hab :Frown: Wie war es bei euch?

----------


## acetylcholin19

@monika: machst du H2013 das erste mal grad? ich kann dir nur empfehlen - nimm dir ausreichend zeit..ich stand auch so unter anspannung weil "neue Fragen" etc. und das macht es nur schlimmer...und wenn mglich wrde ich auf keinen Fall alle 3 Tage an einem Tag kreuzen! Und sieh es doch so - mit Puffer schon den ersten Tag bestanden ;) Kopf hoch!

----------


## Brutus

So, dann will ich auch noch mal kurz was schreiben. Auch wenn ihr das einem alten Sack, der ja hier eigentlich gar nichts zu suchen hat, nicht glauben werdet.  :hmmm...: 
Macht Euch keinen Kopp, wenn Ihr jetzt bei Euren Probeexamina nicht soooo toll abschneidet. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass es im "wirklichen" Examen viel besser luft. Macht Euch jetzt nur nicht verrckt  la "Ich kann das noch nicht" und "Ich vergesse immer alles wieder" und "Als ich das jetzt wiederholt habe, habe ich gemerkt, dass ich das alles nicht mehr wei!"
Das stimmt nmlich nicht. Wenn es drauf ankommt, ist es wieder da.
Nur macht jetzt nicht den Fehler, auf Teufel komm raus in den letzten 3 Tagen noch irgendwas in den Kopf reinprgeln zu wollen! Das macht nmlich keinen Sinn. Einfach ein bichen auskreuzen und vor Allem ablenken lassen! Geht raus, ab ins Kino, Abends mit Freunden ein Bierchen trinken. Irgendjemand wollte grillen heute! Auch wenns regnet, auf gehts! Ich werden den Grill heute auch noch anwerfen. Macht was anderes! Und hebt Euch die Konzentration fr die Examenstage auf!
Und eins solltet Ihr Euch alle merken: ALLES WIRD GUT! (C) Brutus!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und damit Ihr auch noch was zum Schmunzeln habt (und ICH fand den IMPP-Schrieb witzig...):



Denn EINS ist sicher:


In diesem Sinne:

----------


## tachykard

Vielen lieben Dank Brutus!
In diesem Sinne, muss jetzt mal wieder nach den Rippchen sehen, die ruchern wir nmlich heute, eigentlich jetzt ich, da alle anderen weg sind. 
Allen ein schnes WE! Wir packen das!

----------


## LennysMum

Danke Brutus  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## Naya2014

Vielen Dank lieber Brutus! Sehr aufbauende Worte! 

Irgendwie hat es mich heute so richtig mit der Aufregung erwischt. Ich wei gar nicht warum, die Probeexamen liefen bei mir ganz gut....habe aber auch immer zwischendurch die Analyse angeguckt, weil ich mir sehr unsicher war. Heute wollte ich noch LK machen (bin bei den letzten 23 und habe von hinten angefangen). Es geht gerade aber gar nix mehr....einfach nur noch pure PANIK! Und die Tumore finde ich auch furchtbar, ABER alle....von Leukmien bis Knochentumor bis Ovar bis Hoden....alles ein Gerate bei mir.  :Frown:  jetzt ne frage an euch. Ich habe von ner Freundin von mir ne Zusammenfassung bekommen (ca. 250s) und habe schon ein bisschen was gemacht....ganz gut um die Syndrome zu wdh., aber halt sehr oberflchlich.....wei jetzt nicht, ob ich lieber die letzten LK bei Amboss lesen soll oder noch einmal die zusammenfassung (noch 130s)??? Bin da echt am hin und her schwimmen. Wollte noch die Probeexamen nacharbeiten, aber das dauert auch immer EWIG! Die pot. Flle werde ich auch net mehr schaffen.  :Frown:  
Sorry Leute, aber ich bin halt gerade wirklich am abdrehen....  :Frown:

----------


## Lizard

Danke Brutus  :Smilie:

----------


## kcr33

Danke Brutus! Versuche es mir einzureden...das hilft einbisschen.

----------


## acetylcholin19

Danke Brutus!

Ich bin auch heute am Abdrehen - hab das Gefhl alles falsch zu machen und bei jeder falschen Frage krieg ich die Vollkrise - noch dazu hab ich das Gefhl einfach nie mit allem fertig zu werden...fertig im Sinne meiner selbst gesetzten Ziele....Hilfe!!

Aber ist wohl einfach normaler Examenskoller.

Ich werde meine Ergebnisse (im Gegensatz zum Physikum) nicht nachschauen. Weil ich merke jetzt wie sehr mich "falsche" Aufgaben allein psychisch beeinflussen, das kann nur nach hinten losgehen. Ich werde die Hefte dafr im Idealfall irgendwie dortlassen oder ner Freundin mitgeben, sonst ist die Versuchung zu gro....

----------


## Fenestra77

Naya, vergiss doch die Tumoren. Das sind doch nur ganz wenige Fragen (vielleicht 3) wo dort speziell nach Therapie und sowas gefragt wird. Das ist letztlich Facharztwissen und daher nur das Aussieben zwischen eins und zwei. Stadien und sowas braucht man berhaupt gar nicht. Du bist garantiert einer der Kandidaten, die locker ne 2 machen werden ;).

----------


## Fenestra77

Brutus, danke fr deine wirklich aufbauenden Worte. Immer gut, sowas von alten Hasen zu hren ;)

----------


## Lizard

Ich hab gestern gar nix gemacht und heute auch noch nicht  :Big Grin: 
Heute versuche ich mir nochmal Zytostatika-Nebenwirkungen etc. durchzulesen und ein bissl querbeet zu kreuzen.

----------


## Naya2014

Danke Fenestra  :Smilie:  Tumore sind damit schon einmal bei mir aussortiert.... 

Ich werde mir die Lsungen auch erst am Freitag oder Samstag angucken. Das macht mich ja so schon alles ganz kibbelig und ich will noch ein paar Tage der Freiheit genieen  :Smilie:  

Noch einmal eine gaaanz andere Frage. War gerade auf der seite von Medilearn und habe da gesehen, dass zu den relevanten Kursen bereits Wartelisten vorhanden sind. Jajajaja, ich wei, dass der Gedanke vielleicht nicht der beste ist und es noch viel zu frh ist, aber falls ich durchfallen sollte, wollte ich eigentlich so einen Kurs machen....bin jetzt voll berrascht, dass die schon angeblich voll sein sollen. Wei da jemand was darber? Ist das immer so und kommt man dann trotzdem noch rein? Wre einfach nur gut zu wissen, dass man da dann auf jeden Fall bestehen wird und noch ne gute Chance hat.....also einfach fr meine Psyche frs jetzige Examen  :Smilie:

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Danke Brutus, das baut auf. Denn mein Probeexamen waren nur 63% ...
Sagt mal Leute, auf der Medi-Learn Liste stand ja das Bronchial-Ca... Bei mir gibt es aber nen Lungen-Ca Fall laut Amboss...steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch? Wollte mir grad die Lernkarte durchlesen und bin verwundert.

----------


## wcf65

hey na. sagt mal, denkt ihr das examen wird etwas anders / einfacher, weil wir pr-pjler ja nicht ein jahr praktisch im klinikalltag lernen durften?
ich rede mir ein, dass das impp gndig sein wird, weil sie keine hheren durchfall quoten haben wollen...sonst gibts zu viel geschrei bezglich der neuen prfungsordnung....hihihi

----------


## acetylcholin19

@wcf65  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

REalitt: hm...

Aber grundstzlich wre das doch fr alle hier schn  :Smilie:

----------


## rirateme

Hallo allerseits,
ohje hab heute erst verschlafen und dann musste ich noch einkaufen gehen und tausend andere Dinge erledigen, sodass ich erst jetzt zum Lernen komme !!!!  :was ist das...?:  Mist !!  :Wand: 
Gerade in die Bib geschafft und was beginnt exakt jetzt neben dem Gebude ? Irgendein Mini-Volksfest mit lauter Musik  :grrrr....: 

Naja, wnsche euch allen einen erfolgreichen (restlichen) Lerntag !!

----------


## kcr33

Das wnsche ich dir auch rira. Naja, leider muss ich jetzt mit Lernen aufhren, da ich mich fertigmachen muss fr einen Geburtstag! Habe nun Tag2 H2013 (erstmalig) gekreuzt. Morgen dann Tag 3 und querbeet wiederholen und Eselsbrcken lernen. Ich fand den Pneumocystis-jirovecii-Pneumonie Fall von Tag2 unter aller Kanone!

----------


## wcf65

ich bin grad bei der Pneumocystis-jirovecii-Pneumonie... find ich auch totaaaal mies. und dann auch noch soo viele fragen zu der pneumonie...man kann ja dann zur abwechselung auch mal allgeim HIV fragen.... :kotzen:

----------


## Fenestra77

wcf, das denk ich nicht. als das hammerexamen damals begonnen hat, sind auch knapp 10% durchgefallen. Das ist denn eben so und interessiert das IMPP wenig. Die Frage ist ja auch, was ist gndig. Das ganze Examen ist doch subjektiv. Der eine kann das eine Thema und der andere ein anderes besser. Ich bin grad dabei, das letzte Examen zu kreuzen, und finde, dass alle das gleiche Niveau letztlich haben. Es sind mal schwerere Fragen dabei, unfaire, dann wieder bessere. Bei mir waren alle Examen maximal 3% anders. Also kein groer Unterschied. War das bei Euch viel anders?

----------


## rosenrot27

...ca 5% Unterschied zw F13 u H13. Bei den anderen kannte ich ja schon die Fragen, dementsprechend ist das nicht sonderlich aussagekrftig!

----------


## abi07

Nie war die Diskrepanz bei mir grer zwischen Lernmotivation und noch durchzuarbeitendem Stoff...ich bin eigentlich nicht gerade jemand, der stndig dieses "keinen Bock"-Feeling hat, aber heute nervt es mich so dermaen an...
Vorhin habe ich "Bonfire Heart" in der Dauerschleife neben dem Lernen gehrt. Das hat ein bisschen die Stimmung gehoben.  :hmmm...:

----------


## MC Ren

Heute einfach mal mehr chillen . Lange und intensiv gelernt, Brutus hat recht , kreuzt euch langsam aus. Wir werden die Kraft noch brauchen.

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Bei mir gab es leider nen Unterschied von 10% von F13- H13... ins negative... mir lagen die Flle letztes Examen gar nicht.

----------


## rirateme

Danke kcr33, viel Spa bei dem Geburtsagsessen, genie es !!

----------


## Fenestra77

Ich denke, es ist die Tatsache, dass man wei, dass man nicht im Ansatz den Stoff durchgearbeitet kriegt, den man eigentlich noch msste, und nicht wei, wo man berhaupt anfangen sollte. Das war ja zu den Klausuren was vllig anderes, weil irgendwie doch berschaubar.

----------


## Fenestra77

Fossa Navicularis, das sind aber nicht die zehn Prozent zwischen 50 und 60 Prozent. Von daher, alles nicht so tragisch.

----------


## Fenestra77

P.S. Und man kann ja auch nicht wirklich sagen, "weil ich die Fragen schon kannte". Von einmal kreuzen kann man sich keine 6500 Fragen merken. Vielleicht sind es pro Examen zehn, an die man sich noch erinnern kann. Alles andere ist Wissen. Es kommt einem nur so vor, weil die Fragen sich hneln. Man muss nicht fr jedes Examen neues Wissen bereit haben.

----------


## FossaNavicularis

@Fenestra77 stimmt wohl. Ein Schock war es dann trotzdem  :Big Grin: 
Sagt mal, die Flle der letzten 2 Examen muss ich ja nicht nochmal zum wiederholen kreuzen oder? Fallfragen nerven mich gerade nur noch... und kosten soviel Zeit.  Ich meine der Kalkschulter-Drops ist ja jetzt ausgelutscht oder was meint ihr?

----------


## rirateme

Sagt mal, kann mir jemand gerade kurz auf die Sprnge helfen - ich hab gerade darber nachgedacht fr welche Erkrankungen Raucher ein geringeres Risiko haben. Mir ist die exogen-allergische Alveolitis eingefallen, aber da gabs noch mehr....welche waren das noch mal ??

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Endometrium- Ca

----------


## MC Ren

Trotzdem weniger rauchen Mdels

----------


## Calaysa

Colitis Ulcerosa glaub ich auch

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Colitis ulcerosa?

----------


## rirateme

Danke allerseits, ja ! EAA, CU und Endometrium-CA waren es !

@MC Ren: Ich wollte damit doch nicht das Rauchen verteidigen ! Bin selbst strikte Nichtraucherin.

----------


## Cupcake*

Hab ich glaub ich auch so im Herold gelesen, geringeres Risiko fr CU, hheres fr M.Crohn  :Beamen: 

Edit: Endometrium-CA  :Grinnnss!:  ach ja. Da war noch was. Ich hoffe ja irgendwas, was hier so rumgeistert, kommt dann auch zufllig dran, das wr doch nett!

Edit2: bis gestern gings ja echt, aber jetzt kann ich es langsam nicht mehr sehen, bei H2013 festgestellt, dass ich die Transplantationslernkarte unterschlagen hatte, es fehlt noch die Diabetes Karte von den Top100 und die ist mir jetzt auch zu lang und kreuzen mag ich auch nicht mehr und berhaupt! Examensreif!

----------


## Estrella_83

Boah Leute....ich habe heute ganze 1,5 Stunden was wiederholt. Bei mir ist es jetzt also dann auch endlich soweit: Meine Motivation ist spazieren gegangen  :Big Grin: 
Bis gestern war noch alles gut, heute will ich einfach nichts mehr sehen. Wollte gerade kreuzen, da kam die erste lngere Frage und ich hab Amboss wieder ausgemacht.
War bis eben in der Stadt und morgen ist verkaufsoffen hier...Ich glaub ja auch nicht, dass es so nen groen Unterschied macht, ob man jetzt noch 2-3 Tage was lernt oder nicht. War beim Physikum ja auch schon so. Da geht es maximal um 1-2 Punkte mehr oder weniger.
Das meiste beantwortet man ja sowieso per Ausschlussverfahren, dazu muss man gar nicht mal so genaues Wissen haben sondern einfach schonmal von gelesen/Gehrt haben.

Aber dummerweise hab ich beide Probeexamina mit genau 69 und 70,3% bestanden. Und ich htte soooo gerne ne 3. Da geht es also wirklich um 2-3 Punkte. 
Aber wie schon jemand schrieb. Das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Im Moment will ich ja einfach nur bestehen und es hinter mich bringen.

Nur hab ich noch so nen straffen Plan und werde nicht mal ansatzweise schaffen was ich mir vorgenommen habe.
Schnen Samstag Abend noch!
Freu mich schon auf die Tage nach dem Examen, wenn wir uns hier austauschen und hoffentlich alle gegenseitig gratulieren knnen  :Smilie:

----------


## Fenestra77

Myome

----------


## rirateme

Myome auch, echt ? Das wusste ich gar nicht !

----------


## Fenestra77

das kam in einer frage dran  :Smilie: . frhjahr 2007, 1.55.... aber frs examen vllig irrelevant

----------


## tiw28

> Sagt mal, kann mir jemand gerade kurz auf die Sprnge helfen - ich hab gerade darber nachgedacht fr welche Erkrankungen Raucher ein geringeres Risiko haben. Mir ist die exogen-allergische Alveolitis eingefallen, aber da gabs noch mehr....welche waren das noch mal ??


Da war noch irgendwas aus der Ansthesie meine ich mich zu erinnern… ?!?!

----------


## Nangala

seltener PONV

----------


## rirateme

Danke! Ja, PONV auch noch. Ohje, ich wei viel zu wenig  ::-oopss:

----------


## Fenestra77

rira, auch das ist nicht examensrelevant  :Smilie:  . wir knnen unmglich ALLES wissen. Bleibt aufm Teppich  :Smilie: . Niemand wird die Vorteile des Rauchens abfragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Ren

Am Dienstag solls auch coole Gewinnspiele geben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Klar sollen wir alles wissen...

zum Thema Rauchenbin ich eben noch ber die Gestationsdiabetesfrage gestolpert... Macht hier auch nix.

----------


## rirateme

Hallo tortet, nach langer Zeit wieder hier  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LillithSophie

Au mann,ich freu mich soooo auf freitag!!und sagt mal,ihr spitzenmediziner ,was hat man denn wenn einem von normalen Portionen essen schlecht wird???mir ist das sofort zuviel und ich hab dann echt das gefuehl ich msste k...ich hab irgendwie auch null hunger/Appetit  :Frown:

----------


## tortet

Hallo Rira! Melde mich zurck  :Grinnnss!:  Vor allem, um Euch noch rechtzeitig allen viel Glck zu wnschen! Haltet durch!

Brutus,thx for cheeringup!

----------


## Estrella_83

@LillithSophie: Also ich wrde sagen, dann hat man Glck  :Big Grin:  Zumindest wrde ich das so sehen....ich ess leider zuviel  :Frown: 
Aber da du ja nicht schwanger bist....keine Ahnung! Wenn's was mit dem Magen wre, httest du ja sicher noch andere Beschwerden wie Magenschmerzen oder so.

----------


## LillithSophie

ja,vielleicht hab ich auch einfach ne zeit zuviel gegessen,weil ich krampfhaft versucht hab zuzunehmen. ich glaub ich geh nach dem examen trotzdem mal zum arzt,normal is das ja nicht! ich hab heute abend ne halbe scheibe brot gegessen (um 6)und fhl mich immer noch vollgestopft. daran ist nur das doofe examen schuld!!

----------


## rirateme

LillithSophie, das ist wirklich seltsam.bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt, ich knnte in Examenszeiten stndig was essen und vor allem Ungesundes (mache ich dann leider auch  ::-oopss: )

----------


## Estrella_83

Oh wow! Ja, das wrde ich auch mal abklren lassen....aber Examenszeit ist ja fr alle stressig und fr vieles Auslser. Die einen essen ohne Ende, andere kriegen nichts rein und haben Dauerbelkeit.
Wie gerne htte ich auch abgenommen....Na gut, ich bin in der 31.SSW, aber wenn man hier liest, wie viele so dnn geworden sind. Unglaublich! Kannte bisher nur das Gegenteil und durch die Lernerei in der Bib ( Morgens Frhstck und Kaffee, mittags Mensaessen, dann nachmittags wieder Kaffee und was Ses, abends nochmal essen, zwischendurch usw....) haben alle, mit denen ich gelernt habe, etwas zugenommen.

----------


## tortet

Kabeljau..., kabeljau,  kabeljau ..... und der labskausdurchfall!

----------


## monika87

Sooo, H2013 fertig... alle Tage um die 67%.... Hab alle 3 heute gemacht, natrlich nicht so super konzentriet und schnell wie mglich, dumme Fehler gemacht ... Ich muss sagen obwohl mein Ergebnis jetzt nicht 80% oder so ist, war die Prfung mega ok... Keine einzige Frage zu Leukmien.... Auer 1 Fall mit Nierentransplantation, fast nix zu Nieren, nix zu  Intrakranielle Blutungen, Rheuma auch fast nix....Chururgie ganz wenig, ganz viel Psychiatrie.... Im grossen und ganzen alles so tiri riri...Natrlich gibts schwere Fragen... Aber irgendwie ist das machbar... Und wenn man da pro Tag 5 Stunden hat und nicht so wie ich jetzt im Liegen Kreuze, muss da gehen oder? Morgen kreuze ich F2013... Viele haben gesagt ist schlimmer, mal sehen... Ich hoffe wir bestehen alle!

----------


## rirateme

HAHA, ja Labskaus musste ich erstmal googeln als das in der einen Frage vorkam  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber was ist mit Kabeljau ?

----------


## kcr33

Danke rira, das Essen hat sooooo gut geschmeckt!!!! Hatte Steak, Ofenkartoffeln, Rstis, und Salat und zum Nachtisch Apfelpfannkuchen mit Haselnusseis, Vanillesoe und Sahne  :Loove:  Hatte es mir so richtig gegnnt nach einer Woche komplett im Zimmer (kein Mal aus der Wohnung gewesen).
Nun bin ich wieder zu Hause und mchte noch eine Std etwas frs Gewissen lernen.

@monika: Ich persnlich fand F2013 besser als H2013 (Tag 1 und 2). Kreuze Tag 3 H2013 morgen.......

----------


## Lisbet Mller

Hallo! 

Ich husch mal kurz rein, vielleicht knnt ihr meine (zugegebenermaen etwas verpeilte Frage, nicht lachen ;)) beantworten: Gibt es bei an euren Unis beim Hex eine Garderobe, an der man Handy/Rucksack etc abgegeben kann? 

Beim Physikum hab ich meinen ganzen Kram einfach bei meiner Begleitung gelassen, nun muss ich zum Hex aber allein und hab keine Mglichkeit da irgendwo meine Sachen abzustellen oder bei jemanden zu lassen. Also ohne alles hinfahren und bei der Freundin, die mich beherbergt lassen? Aber dann darf ja nicht mal das Handy mit und der mp3-Player und ich werd doch bestimmt ganz wuselig, wenn ich mich so direkt vorher nicht mal mit Musik ablenken kann ;)... 

Ich wei, Probleme, die keine Probleme sind... Aber vielleicht wei ja jemand wie es bei euch so luft (ob das dann fr meine Uni auch gilt kann mir natrlich keiner sagen, klar).

----------


## kcr33

Wir schreiben in der Stadthalle und haben (wie beim Physikum) unsere Jacken und Ruckscke gleich unten in der Garderobe abgegeben bevor es hoch zu den Prfungssalen ging.

----------


## Jean-Luc

Bin so lahm heute beim kreuzen  :Frown: 
Dann musste ich heute noch einkaufen, aufrumen, Sachen erledigen etc., ihr wisst schon. So viel Zeit dadurch verloren!
Wnschte, wir htten noch eine Woche zum wiederholen. Irgendwie rennt mir die Zeit davon... :Frown:

----------


## Fenestra77

Lillith, du wunderst dich nicht ernsthaft 2 Tage vorm Examen, warum du nix Essen kannst  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Rira, raucht dein Nachbar unter dir auch so viel, dass manchmal der Rauch bei dir oben durch die Steckdosen kommt?
Echt kein Witz, ist wirklich so...versteh garnicht, wie der Typ berhaupt an die Wohnung gekommen ist. Ist eigentlich ne ganz schne Ecke hier, nur der Typ passt irgendwie nicht hierher...hahaha.
Vergiss nie, wie der arme Nachbar neben ihn versucht hat sich zu beschweren, hat aber anscheinend nicht viel gent, weil wie ihr seht, wohnt der immer noch hier...hahaha
Vorher hat so nette Frau da gewohnt, ganz lieb und ruhig.....

----------


## Lisbet Mller

Vielen Dank fr die Info! Bei uns ist es das Audimax, aber auch da gibt es unten eine Garderobe. Da hoff ich mal das beste  :Smilie: .

----------


## rirateme

> Dann musste ich heute noch einkaufen, aufrumen, Sachen erledigen etc., ihr wisst schon. So viel Zeit dadurch verloren! Wnschte, wir htten noch eine Woche zum wiederholen. Irgendwie rennt mir die Zeit davon...


Da sprichst du mir wirklich aus der Seele ! 

Also aus den Steckdosen kommts noch nicht, aber man selbst bei geschlossenem Fenster durch die Ritzen...und wenn die Wohung mit Rauch voll ist, muss ich ewig lften bis die Luft wieder OK ist, meistens kommt die whrenddessen schon wieder fr die nchste Zigarette raus  :Wand:  Ich will nicht am Bronchial-CA sterben!!!  :Meine Meinung: 
Sie nimmt das Risiko wohl bewusst in kauf, denn achtung das beste kommt noch, haltet euch fest: Sie ist SPORTMEDIZINERIN !!!

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Rira, Sportmedizinerin......hahaha...das war nen guter Lacher! Unglaublich, was man nicht alles so erlebt! 
Mit dem Rauch ist doch echt furchtbar! Bin manchmal hier echt verzweifelt, da wie Du schon gesagt hast, es fast unmglich ist das Zeug wieder aus der Wohnung zu kriegen! Mit dem Typen kann man auch nicht reden, der Nachbar neben ihm hats fters probiert und ich habs auchmal versucht, bringt aber garnichts! Hab schon so Abdichtungen fr die Steckdosen gekauft, bringt aber auch nicht viel, da der Rauch doch irgendwie durchkommt. Ja und dann noch das zustzliche Rauchen direkt unter meinem Fenster! Einfach schrecklich fr einen absoluten Nichtraucher....
Aber die Tante unter Dir msste das doch verstehn, wenn die auch noch rztin ist. Hast du mal versucht mit der zu reden?
Sagt mal, habt Ihr die letzten Examina auch 2mal gekreuzt?
Die Psychofragen von H13 sind stellenweise garnicht so einfach finde ich, musste da teilweise ganz schn berlegen.
PCP fand ich nicht so schlimm....
Frag mich wirklich, was fr Sachen dran kommen knnten....
Sind die Hex von Herbst auf den Frhling hnlich oder ist das nur umgekehrt so?

----------


## Fenestra77

Sportmedizin und Rauchen findest du komisch? Ich finde Mediziner und Rauchen viel komischer  :Big Grin: . Ich hab nicht 2 mal gekreuzt, will morgen aber die Fehler nochmal durch klicken.

----------


## Salerno

:bhh:  sogar waren bei uns in pj Ansthesiesten und chirugen.,die bei jeder Mglichkeit in so ein kleine Raum neben kleiderraum 

andauern  :Grinnnss!:  geraucht hatten...also gibts immer schlimmere fall

----------


## rirateme

Als ich in Frankreich zur Famulatur war, haben die rzte immer freitags eine mehrstndige Besprechung gemacht, und fast alle haben dabei geraucht - bei geschlossenen Fenstern, im Krankenhaus !  ::-oopss:  Hab regelmig Kopfweh bekommen, aber naja...

Es ist schade dass viele Mediziner sowas machen, wo man doch wei, wie sehr es schadet (wahrscheinlich um sich vor der exogen-allergischen Alveolitis zu schtzen  :hmmm...:  )

@Jean Luc: Nein, hab noch nicht mit ihr geredet, es wre aber auch schwierig da ne Lsung zu finden, denn das ist ja "ihre" Terrasse und wo soll sie denn sonst rauchen, in der Wohnung will sie ja offenbar nicht und theoretisch hat sie natrlich das Recht da zu stehen. Hab wohl Pech gehabt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Salerno

Bin noch im Bett..meine ganze schlaffrhytmus ist durcheinander..hoffentlich schlaffe ich nicht Mitte der Prfung..

Hab gestern bisschen wiederholt..zum Teil knnte ich an die fragen errinenn...naja das wird sich zeigen..ich mach mir kein Kopf 

Und fr dieser herumschtzerei  auch einfach kein Lust  :Grinnnss!: 

Muss heute auch bisschen nebenbei aufrumen ..mittags treffe ich eine Freundin zum essen( Salat und so) hab nicht so viel 

Appetit letzte zeit.. :Blush:  aber erstmal die berhmte  :Kaffee:  zum starten...

----------


## Estrella_83

Endspuuuuuuuuuuuuurt!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## rosenrot27

Puh Leute. Mein Bauch kribbelt irgendwie heute. Man, kaum zu glauben, dass es bald geschafft ist! Ich freue mich auf Donnerstag Mittag!!

----------


## Filea

macht ihr noch viel heute? ich glaub ich fahr heute schonmal bisschen runter... versuch es jedenfalls ;)

----------


## wischmopp

> macht ihr noch viel heute? ich glaub ich fahr heute schonmal bisschen runter... versuch es jedenfalls ;)


Das mach ich schon seit Tagen. Es geht einfach nix mehr bei mir.
Und, wie ja schon jemand geschrieben hatte, das was ich mir jetzt noch aneignen knnte, wrde maximal 2 oder 3 Punkte ausmachen, maximal! Auf die verzichte ich zugunsten einer entspannten Vor-Examenszeit. Hoffentlich geht das nicht in die Hose....

----------


## MC Ren

Nee ne heute nicht mehr so viel. Wie gestern  :Grinnnss!: 

Vielleicht noch mal kurz angucken was man sich nie merken konnte, einzelne Fakten, wie bei mir zum Beispiel paar Medis. Oder Marker. Vielleicht nochmal kurz die Metalle bei Arbeitsmedizin gucken  :Grinnnss!: .

Aber Hey, das Wetter ist schn. Nochmal tief entspannen , ich geniee die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.

@wischmopp Du machst es genau richtig .

----------


## rosenrot27

Ich kreuze heute vormittag noch etwas und nachher lege ich mich in die Sonne!  ::-dance:

----------


## LennysMum

Bei uns ist verkaufsoffener Sonntag...genau das richtige zum Entspannen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Estrella_83

Bei uns ist auch verkaufsoffen ;)
Aber hey.....schnes Wetter? Sonne? WO wohnt ihr denn?

----------


## rosenrot27

in NRW scheint die Sonne!

----------


## abi07

Ich stelle mich mal gegen sie allgemeine Tendenz - war schon immer ein Last-Minute-Lerner und werde es auch diesmal so handhaben. Wie oft habe ich schon 10 min vor einer Prfung genau das Richtige gelesen...habe ich auch beim Physikum so gemacht. Im Bus auf dem Weg zum Mndlichen bin ich nochmal meine Notizen druchgegangen, beim Schriftlichen habe ich mir so die Wartezeit vor dem Prfungsraum verkrzt. Haltet mich fr verrckt, aber warum sollte ich das jetzt ndern...never change a winning team!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LennysMum

Klar Abi, wenn das bei dir so funktioniert, ist doch super. Wrde ich auch nicht ndern.

Bei mir ist es eher so, dass ich mir immer vorgenommen habe, die letzten Tage noch so richtig viel zu machen, und es dann aber irgendiwe doch nicht geschafft habe (aus Zeit u./o. Motivationsmangel). Deswegen hatte ich dann immer ein schlechtes Gewissen. Mittlerweile akzeptiere ich, dass bei mir so kurz vor der Prfung einfach nichts mehr geht und entspanne mich. Wie Brutus gesagt hat: Die Konzentration hebe ich mir fr die Prfung auf  :hmmm...:

----------


## soleil13

@abi: :hmmm...: geht mir auch so! mein kurzzeitgedchtnis hat sich schon oft gerade noch die richtigen fakten vor einer prfung gemerkt :hmmm...: ...sptestens morgen nachmittag werde ich trotzdem noch mal mein hirn durchlften und entspannen, bevor es in die groen kreuztage geht :hmmm...: 

Allen viel Glck und Erfolg!!!

----------


## Filea

> Ich stelle mich mal gegen sie allgemeine Tendenz - war schon immer ein Last-Minute-Lerner und werde es auch diesmal so handhaben. Wie oft habe ich schon 10 min vor einer Prfung genau das Richtige gelesen...habe ich auch beim Physikum so gemacht. Im Bus auf dem Weg zum Mndlichen bin ich nochmal meine Notizen druchgegangen, beim Schriftlichen habe ich mir so die Wartezeit vor dem Prfungsraum verkrzt. Haltet mich fr verrckt, aber warum sollte ich das jetzt ndern...never change a winning team!


so war ich bisher eigentlich auch...aber dieses Mal..mhm, es ist ja SO viel, ich wei einfach gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll z.B. noch was zu lesen...wie machst du das denn? oder was machst du jetzt heute und morgen noch, abi? 
Morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall nur bis MIttags noch ein bisschen was tun, ich denke ein bisschen ausruhen sollte sich der Kopf schon  noch, die drei Tage werden schon anstrengend werden..

----------


## wcf65

> Ich stelle mich mal gegen sie allgemeine Tendenz - war schon immer ein Last-Minute-Lerner und werde es auch diesmal so handhaben. Wie oft habe ich schon 10 min vor einer Prfung genau das Richtige gelesen...habe ich auch beim Physikum so gemacht. Im Bus auf dem Weg zum Mndlichen bin ich nochmal meine Notizen druchgegangen, beim Schriftlichen habe ich mir so die Wartezeit vor dem Prfungsraum verkrzt. Haltet mich fr verrckt, aber warum sollte ich das jetzt ndern...never change a winning team!


hehehe....genauso mach ichs auch....bis zur letzten sekunde noch nen blick in die notizen reinwerfen....das beruhigt mich einfach.

----------


## Estrella_83

So mach ichs auch....les gerade so Zusammenfassungen und da stehen echt noch einige Fakten drin. Z.B. hab ich so gestern Abend nochmal kurz wieder was zu den ganzen Herzfehlern gelesen und mir eher gemerkt.
Aber dafr hab ich gestern keine einzige Frage gekreuzt und berhaupt hab ich kaum gekreuzt die letzte Woche.
Fragt sich jetzt, was besser ist. Irgendwie beunruhigt mich das schon. Auf der anderen Seite htte ich ja beide Probeexamen bestanden und wenn man die richtige Antwort kennt, dann kann man die Fragen bestimmt auch so irgendwie beantworten....

----------


## rirateme

Bin auch jemand, der die Sache mit dem "am letzten Tag nichts mehr lernen" anzweifelt und bis zur letzten Sekunde lernt. Natrlich sollte es jeder so machen wie er es fr sich am besten hlt, aber ich fand es immer doof dass in der Schule/Uni wenn es ums Lernen ging oft sehr dogmatisch behauptet wurde, dass man am Tag davor nichts lernen darf. Wenn man nicht in totale Panik verfllt kann man so kurzfristig noch viel abspeichern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wcf65

:Party:  auf unser kurzzeitgedchtnis  :Party:

----------


## Estrella_83

Kommt Gyn immer am 2. Tag? Weil dann wrde ich mir mein 20-Seiten-Skript fr Dienstag Abend aufheben und jetzt lieber nochmal Pharma durchgehn...

----------


## rosenrot27

Das wei nur das IMPP Estrella! Es ist weder bekannt wie viele Fragen pro Fach kommen noch wann die Fragen kommen und es kann auch an allen drei Tagen Gyn gefragt werden (was ich mir wnschen wrde).

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich dachte, vielleicht htte jemand das analysiert von den letzten Examen. Ich geh nmlich gerade Tag 2 H13 durch und stelle fest, dass da ganz viel Gyn ist.

----------


## wcf65

also ich hab gestern mal so ein bisschen geschaut, indem ich bei individuelle sitzung alegen immer ein fach ausgewhlt hab und dann nacheinander die 3 prfungstage ausgewhlt hab und hab geschaut, an welchem tag tendenziell die meisten fragen sind... gyn war ziemlich gleich verteilt. hab nicht alle fcher gemacht, aber ziemlich auffllig war, dass rechtsmedizin am dritten tag deutlich mehr fragen hatte als fr die ersten beiden.
und neuro eher 2.er tag. 
derma, auge und psycho waren auch auf alle 3 tage ziemlich gleich verteilt.

----------


## Estrella_83

OK. Danke  :Smilie:  Dann muss ich doch alles noch vor Dienstag wiederholen  :Big Grin:  Sind noch ca. 100Seiten gedruckt. Und kreuzen msste ich ja auch noch  :Frown:

----------


## ntx91

Meine vier apokalyptischen Reiter:
- Augenheilkunde
-Derma
-Patho
-Radiologie

----------


## Omega-6

sagt mal kurze frage, sind teigige schwellungen immer ne myelitis?

----------


## monika87

Jetzt kreuze ich F 2013... Tag 1... sehr blde Prfung! Schwer,lange einzelfragen... Blde Einzelfragen... Zum Kotzen! Ich weiss nicht ob es besser wird, aber zum Vergleich mit H 2013 ist bis jetzt Katastrtophe,klar kreuze ich auch viel richtig,aber brauche seeeehr viel Zeit zum nachdenken.....

----------


## Lizard

> sagt mal kurze frage, sind teigige schwellungen immer ne myelitis?


Nichts ist immer ;)

----------


## Omega-6

:Smilie:  na klar sollte man bei "immer" vorsichtig sein, aber meinte dass es bei impp fragen und dem wort teigige Schwellung doch meist auf ne myelitits hinausluft. Kann das wer besttigen?

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich htte die teigige Schwellug nie mit der Myelitis in Verbindung gebracht aber durch Ausschlussverfahren und die Beschreibung im Test, blieb bei mir nur das brig und ich habe es angekreuzt  :Smilie:

----------


## Omega-6

weiss nur dass es sonst noch bei demen vor kommt, aber wie estrella schon sagte wre ohne ausschluss nie auf ne osteomyelitis bei teigiger schwellung gekommen....

----------


## rirateme

Das prtibiale Myxdem ist theoretisch auch eine lokaliserte teigige Schwellung, aber keine Ahnung ob das IMPP dann dafr lieber eine andere Formulierung hat...

----------


## Omega-6

wabbelig wre doch ne schne formulierung ;)

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich htt auch sofort an das Myxdem bei teigiger Schwellung gedacht...mit Osteomyelitis htt ich das jetzt nicht primr in Verbindung gebracht...hast du uns vll mal die Frage irgendwo? bzw. eine Frage damit?

----------


## Omega-6

war 2. tag h13 28.frage

----------


## Omega-6

ach quatsch die 27

----------


## kcr33

Bin bei der Frage auch nur durch Ausschlussverfahren auf Osteomyelitis gekommen, solange man vier ausschlieen kann bin ich zufrieden!!! Oft bleiben aber zwei Antworten bei mir ber und ich muss dann den 50:50 machen.  :grrrr....: 

Leute, ich habe heute bis 12 geschlafen!!!!  :Wand:  Das ist doch nicht normal!?!?!?!?!?!?

Werde jetzt hoffentlich mal H2013 zu Ende kreuzen, diese Klausur zieht sich so bei mir, euch einen schnen Tag egal was Ihr tut, ob lernen oder nicht ;) Das Wetter ist zumindest bombe und ich hoffe nach dem 10.April bleibt das schne Frhlingswetter.

----------


## acetylcholin19

ah ...ja okay,  "teigigen Schwellung im Bereich der Stirn mit Fieber (38,5C) ohne auffllige Rtung" - da macht es halt vor allem die Kombi aus Lokalisation und Zusatzsymptome - ich denke eher dass hier einfach das aufgelockerte "Gewebe" im RAhmen der Entzndung gemeint ist

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Bei ner Frage kommt eine zum Frauenarzt, hat Pap IIID zum 2. mal nun kontrolliert bekommen und soll wiederkommen nach 3-6 Monaten?

Das macht doch keinen Sinn, eigentlich stnde doch ne Kontroll-Kolpo mit Biospie an.

----------


## Omega-6

echt welche frage das?

----------


## Filea

bei mir braucht amboss gerade ewig um von einer Frage zu nchsten zu gelangen, geht das noch jemandem so?

----------


## Filea

> bei mir braucht amboss gerade ewig um von einer Frage zu nchsten zu gelangen, geht das noch jemandem so?


luft wieder..keine ahnung was da los war

----------


## acetylcholin19

@shoma - beim 2. mal...jo wrd ich auch sagen - hast du die fragennummer irgendwo? danke

----------


## Lizard

War das nicht so,dass der PAPIIID innerhalb von 6 Wochen 2mal nachgwiesen wurde ? Kontrollen sollen ja erst nach 3 Monaten erfolgen.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Stimmt Lizard, fllt mir grad auch ein. Also war das quasi ungltig?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizard

Fr die Katz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fenestra77

....Thallasmie war auch noch nie ein Fall. Sowas knnte ich mir auch vorstellen.

----------


## LillithSophie

habt ihr irgendwelche buchempfehlungen frs mndliche?

----------


## Lizard

Vermutlich werde ich Frage- und Antwortbcher benutzen, aber vor allem warte ich erst mal ab was die Prfer beim Vortreffen sagen ;)

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Ich werd mich wohl an Fallbcher halten + Notizen + Meditorium + Beten

----------


## rosenrot27

thalassmieeeeee!!! Das wre ja furchtbar!

----------


## rosenrot27

Hoffentlich ZervixCa und BrochnialCa

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Hoffentlich bald vorbei.

----------


## rosenrot27

Mit Sicherheit bald vorbei (evtl vorerst vorbei, aber davon gehe ich mal nicht aus)

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Momentan noch Hoffnung dass was gutes bei rumkommt, mittendrin wohl mehr die Erkenntnis das es hchstwahrscheinlich das letzte mal kreuzen ist. Yeay.

----------


## rosenrot27

...na immerhin ist es dann hinter uns, ich habe auch kein Lust noch mal so lange am Schreibtisch zu hngen. Reicht jetzt echt.

----------


## Nilaaa

bei uns ist so schlechtes depri wetter...da verliert man seine letzte motivation

----------


## monika87

thalassmie,bitte auf keinen Fall so ein shit! So F 2013 69%... Obwohl ich mehr als Tag 1 H 2013 habe, fande ich es deutlich schwieriger  :Frown:  Ich htte gerne weniger prozenten und nettere Fragen,als hohe Prozente und so blde lange Fragen,wo man stndig ausschliessen muss und Panik bekommt,dass es doch nix wird...

----------


## Nilaaa

syphilis wre auch so ein horror fall fr mich aber darber will ich garnicht nachdenken

----------


## Fenestra77

Gibts bei Amboss eine Option, wo man direkt nur die jeweiligen Falschantworten kreuzen kann, ohne extra immer ber die Auswertung zu gehen und alles einzeln zu machen???

----------


## acetylcholin19

ja individuelle Sitzung und dann unten in der mitte auf die falschen Fragen

----------


## Nilaaa

ja! geh auf bersicht und dann ist rechts neben der sitzung 2 pfeile, den roten musst du anklicken, ohje du arme wie hast du das denn sonst die ganze zeit ber gemacht :S sehr umstndlich

----------


## Fenestra77

ach cool, danke  :Smilie: . Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.

----------


## monika87

Ich bin bei 16. Frage Tag 2 F 2013... Bis jetzt nur Pdi und was von Pdi,fast nur Bullshit...  Beckwith-Wiedemann-Syndrom, Mann mann, ich bin sicher 80% der Hausrzte wissen das nicht... Die blde Syndrome kann ich mir kaum merken... Ich hoffe die IMPP Leute wissen ganz genau,dass ganz viele Studenten bis 15.Februar ganz normales Semester hatten und entsprechend eine normale Prfung machen( wie H 2013 z,B  :Smilie: )

----------


## rirateme

@monika87: Ich will jetzt nicht runterziehen, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass so was dem IMPP sehr egal ist. Uns darf es jetzt aber auch egal sein, denn wir schaffen es trotzdem alle !!  :Knuddel:  

Bin total durch den Wind....mein Laptop hat sich heute verabschiedet (natrlich der IDEALE Moment, nur morgen wre noch besser gewesen), bin jetzt an einem Bibcomputer bei dem die Uhrzeit komplett falsch eingestellt ist (jetzt gerade 17.45). Die ganze Zeit Panik gehabt, wo blo die Zeit heute hin ist und dass ich zu langsam bin und erst jetzt gerade gemerkt, dass es erst 15.45 ist  ::-oopss:  ....puhhh  :Keks:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Wie besch... die Amboss Kommentare einfach sind

2012 /H, 3.2
Original IMPP Frage Nr.2 (Gruppe A) vom 3.Tag des Hammerexamens Herbst 2012

Die Frage mit Frau und Gartenarbeit und DD Hitzschlag / SAB.

Anstatt darauf hinzuweisen dass smtliche Symptome VOR der Gartenarbeit direkt nach dem Aufstehen aufgetreten sind, labern die um den heissen brei rum und kommen mit Differenzierung der Krankheitsbilder.

Hab ca ne Mio Feedbacks geschickt, vlt wurden insgesamt 10 Sachen bercksichtigt. Zumindest n T-Shirt frs Bugfixen hab ich bekommen, bin froh wenn ich das Portal nie wieder benutzen muss.

----------


## Estrella_83

So, ich mach jetzt erstmal Pause und geh in die Stadt, Kaffee trinken. Habe eben beschlossen, dass ich jetzt einfach nichts mehr kreuze ( denn da hab ich null Bock zu und irgendwie rede ich mir einfach ein, dass Notizen wichtiger sind! ).
Werde dann heute und morgen nur noch meine Innere-Medilearn-72-Seiten-Skript-Sachen durchgehen, da steht das ein oder andere wichtige Stichwort nochmal drin und immerhin besteht das Examen ja zu knapp 30% aus Innere-Fragen.
Wenn es auch fr die Flle nichts bringt, vielleicht bringt es mir den ein oder anderen Punkt fr die Einzelfragen. 
Vielleicht erkenne ich was wieder, wer wei?!

Und zeitlich klappt das ja sowieso alles nicht. Aber bestehen werden wir ja sowieso alle. Ist nur sehr knapp bei mir immer um die 70% und ich htte so gerne ne 3....
Hab gestern bis 1 gelernt und war heute total matschig, weil unser Sohn um 7 wach war. 6 Stunden ist einfach viel zu wenig fr mich. Und ich muss definitiv frher ins Bett heute, sonst mach ich meinen Rhythmus noch kaputt.

So...und jetzt wo ich soviel Quatsch geschrieben habe, der eh niemanden interessiert, schalte ich mal ab und freu mich auf morgen. Da kommt ne Freundin die auch Examen mitmacht und bleibt fr 2 Tage. Wollen den morgigen Tag noch schn ausklingen lassen und abends was trinken gehn.

Bis nachheeeeeeeeer! :P

----------


## rirateme

Ja, sie behaupten zwar Feedbacks schnell umzusetzen aber ich hab auch ganz viel hingeschickt und auf nichts wurde bisher eingegangen.
Den unhilfreichsten Oberarztkommentar fand ich brigens war bei irgendeiner Frage zur Salmonellenenteritis, wo irgendwas klinisches gefragt war und der Kommentar lautete "Die Salmonellenenteritis wird durch Salmonella enteritidis ausgelst"...ach nee, echt  :hmmm...:

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Och Leute.... nicht ber AMBOSS herziehen... die Jungs haben ein Klasse Ding entwickelt. 
Meine Sachen wurden auch immer umgesetzt... hat zwar manchmal 2-3 Wochen gedauert... aber das ist ja egal.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Naja, da wird einem halt bisschen flau im Magen wenn dir berlegst, dass das alles einfach n Student fr 10 Tacken / Stunde alles ausm Herold abgeschrieben hat, un der mchte dir im 5. Semester halt erklren, wie der Hase luft in den Kommentaren ne ;) Inkl. OA-Kommentar natrlich.

Hab mal fr n hnliches Portal selbst geschrieben, deshalb kann ich das beurteilen  :Big Grin: 

Ich hab binnen der letzten 100 Tage sicherlich > 200 Feedbacks geschrieben, von denen nach 2 Monaten n paar mal bercksichtig wurden im brigen.

Klasse is was anderes. Ich bin einfach verzweifelt, deshalb benutze ich das  :Big Grin:  shame on me.

Und da sind wesentlich mehr Fehler drin als im Allex.

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Die Kommentare sind nicht von Studenten...

----------


## Lizard

Klar hat Amboss auch ein paar Macken, aber immer noch millionen Mal besser als mit irgendeinem dicken Wlzer zu lernen oder mit examenonline zu kreuzen.^^

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> Die Kommentare sind nicht von Studenten...


sagt dir wer?

Und weil da Oberarzt steht, is das n OA? Jetzt dmmerts mir.

Die Feedbacks sind fr die einzelnen Leute, die da arbeiten zentral eingestellt und jeder macht wie er Bock hat. Natrlich machen das Studenten, glaubst du da werden rzte angeheuert die das machen?

----------


## kcr33

Ich mag Amboss  :Smilie:  Bin sehr dankbar dafr.

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Das Amboss- Team.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Wiegesagt, ich benutz immer noch lieber als ALLEX. Einfach weil ich keine 1000 Seiten lesen will

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> Das Amboss- Team.


Zeig mir doch mal wo das steht, dann nehm ich alles zurck.

und hier:

http://www.med2click.de/unternehmen/autorenverzeichnis/

Stehen auch nur rzte, meinst du ich hab da keine Artikel gegen Geld verfasst?

Oh snap.

Aber wenn dich das glcklich macht, dann glaub halt weiter dran dass da irgendwas von rzten geschrieben wurde und nich aus Altfragen + Herold von nem Hiwi zusammengewrfelt  :Smilie:

----------


## acetylcholin19

hey leute - das hilft doch niemandem jetzt - es gibt ja ausreichend andere Optionen, die man nutzen kann - und es ist und bleibt nun mal ne Zusammenfassung aus den bisherigen Examina (meiner Meinung nach)- darber hinaus oder fr neue Fragen ist es definitiv nicht ausreichend

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Ruf einfach mal bei denen an, ich hatte letztes Jahr ein nettes Telefonat mit ihnen. Wenn dein Feedback angenommen wird bekommst du auch ne nette Mail von einen der approbierten Medizinern, die deine Kommentare dann umsetzen.  :Smilie:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Ich hab nette Emails bekommen, da steht dann ne Lisa oder Julia oder wie auch immer, und unten der Geschftsfhrer, nen Dr. med.

ndert immer noch nichts dran, dass du nicht weit, wer wirklich Sachen schreibt. Aber hey, bleibt ja jedem selbst berlassen dran zu glauben woran er mchte  :Big Grin:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> hey leute - das hilft doch niemandem jetzt - es gibt ja ausreichend andere Optionen, die man nutzen kann - und es ist und bleibt nun mal ne Zusammenfassung aus den bisherigen Examina (meiner Meinung nach)- darber hinaus oder fr neue Fragen ist es definitiv nicht ausreichend


Ich fands ausreichend, mal sehen was mir im HExamen blht  :Big Grin:

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Oh ok, bei mir war es anders. Naja ist ja egal.  :Smilie:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Jo, wir machen das schon alle  :Big Grin:  Egal auf welchem Weg wir hin kommen haha.

Ich hoffe, dass keiner der Tische quietscht wie das letzte mal beim Fisikum...

Sieh an, haben se doch gemerkt dass nen Mini Mental von 15 keine SCHWERE Demenz ist. 
Nichtmal n Danke bekomm ich mehr  :Big Grin:  drck wohl zu oft daumen runter.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

http://studiblog.net/2014/04/06/leak...taatsexamen-2/

Die Fragen frs Staatsexamen, ganz exklusiv  :Big Grin:

----------


## Naya2014

Wo ist denn das Problem, wenn ein Student die Kommentare macht? Ist doch auch okay, wenn die dafr die dicken Bcher durchforsten und du das nicht mehr machen musst. Sonst machst du das jetzt selber und du bist ja auch noch Student. 
Ich habe brigens die Pharma-Karten ausgedruckt und komme auf 140 Seiten (so viel hat der Allex glaube ich auch). Also man unterschtzt die Masse an Infos definitiv.

Edit: Richtig gute Fragen. Definitiv dafr  :Big Grin:

----------


## rirateme

...es ist viel besser als die Konkurrenz, aber hlt leider auch nicht alles was versprochen ist (gerade auch bzgl. Kommunikation/Feedbacks). Definitiv ausbaufhig.
Bin aber natrlich auch froh, dass es das gibt, und vor allem das Elsevier mit seinen bescheuerten Lizenzregelungen (mediscript-CD/DVD) jetzt einpacken kann.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Yo seh ich hnlich. Hat sehr sehr sehr groes Potential, aber da mssen sie halt noch bisschen an Schrauben drehen.

Naya2014, Problem ist, die sind nich gerade sorgfltig beim Fragen screenen oder Flle berarbeiten. 

Mykoplasmenpneumonie --> Klteantikrper sind nicht markiert, warum nicht ? Sind sogar charakteristisch.

Oder "Heparindosierung auch beibehalten fr 4 Wochen nach OP" weil blabla soll 5-8 Wochen standardmig sein. Ehm, lies mal die letzte Zeile des Falls, da steht die Patientin kann nach 4 Wochen n Bein mit 15 kg belasten maximal.

Speichelfluss versiegt bei Botulismus, interessiert keinen  :Big Grin:  Auch sehr charaktersistisch

Das sind halt alles so Sachen die bertrieben unprofessionell wirken.

Sind nur 3 Beispiele, bei den Fragen gibts natrliche aberhunderte davon  :Big Grin:  Will Amboss nicht madig machen, aber das muss gendert werden weil ich davon ausgehe, dass man dafr ja eben genau bezahlt.

Bzw kanns mir auch egal sein, bin eh durch. Mitm lernen und mit den Nerven  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Womit habt ihr Epilepsien gelernt? Steht ja auch gut in den pot. Falllisten drinne  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salerno

Irgendwie ist alles Andres ..von Gefhl her :Blush: ..bin froh wenn alles vorbei ist....dieser warterei..es soll so schnell einfach 

vorbei sein.. :Beamen:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  

Ich kann nicht mehr :peng:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Krieg auch durchgehend einen aufn Deckel und warte, dass ichs bis zum Gong schaffe und nicht vorher ausgezhlt werde  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## loplop

sHoMa komm mal runter. Amboss ist eine super Plattform fr alle, die das wesentliche kompakt auf einer Plattform haben wollen. HALLOOO Kreuzen und Lernen und Auswertung. Perfekt. 
Mit dem Allex wr ich wohl durchgedreht. Hab die ersten zwei Bnde so ein bisschen gelesen.
DORT wird Recht-links Shunt mit Links-Rechts Shunt verwechselt, da kann man sich genau so drber aufregen. Und viel mehr dmliche Fehler gibts da auch. Siehe Errataliste.

Ansonsten: Guten Entspurt noch! Heute in einer Woche ist alles gut!

----------


## WackenDoc

Jungs und Mdels- die neuen Fragen wurden schon im Internet geleaked:
http://studiblog.net/2014/04/06/leak...taatsexamen-2/

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> sHoMa komm mal runter. Amboss ist eine super Plattform fr alle, die das wesentliche kompakt auf einer Plattform haben wollen. HALLOOO Kreuzen und Lernen und Auswertung. Perfekt. 
> Mit dem Allex wr ich wohl durchgedreht. Hab die ersten zwei Bnde so ein bisschen gelesen.
> DORT wird Recht-links Shunt mit Links-Rechts Shunt verwechselt, da kann man sich genau so drber aufregen. Und viel mehr dmliche Fehler gibts da auch. Siehe Errataliste.
> 
> Ansonsten: Guten Entspurt noch! Heute in einer Woche ist alles gut!


Ich sag ja nichts anderes. Htte auch einfach keinen Bock auf Allex. Die Errataliste is aber halb so wild fand ich, der groteil dadrunter waren Rechtschreibfehler und kleine Dreher. Davon gibt's im Amboss ja auch zuhauf, auch wenn das Portal der Rettungsanker fr viele viele viele von uns darstellt, sollte man das wirklich nich idealisieren  :Big Grin: 

Und natrlich, viel Erfolg euch allen am Di falls wir uns nicht mehr schreiben.

----------


## rirateme

Die Fragen wurden vorhin auch schon gepostet...die sind spitze  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT: Naja, ich hab den Allex und komplett per Hand korrigiert weil ich ursprngl. damit lernen wollte. Es waren sehr viele heftige Fehler, also Dreher bei wichtigen Sachen (LinksRechts, Hypo/Hyperkalimien, Exsudat/Transsudat vertauscht u.v.m), also den Allex fand ich unmglich

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Besonders die letzten beide Flle klingen vielversprechend.

----------


## WackenDoc

@rirateme: Jetzt wo dus sagst, hab ichs auch gefunden  :Blush:

----------


## Omega-6

kann mir jmd erklren wo der unterschied zwischen dissektion und aneurysma liegt...ich bin gerad zu bld.....

----------


## rosenrot27

Aneurysma aussackung aller wandschichten. Dissektion Intima-Einriss und Whlblutung zwischen den Wandschichten (zw Intima u Media).

----------


## Omega-6

aber es gibt doch ein aneurysma dissecans und ein falsum, sind dass dann synonyme fr dissektion?

----------


## rosenrot27

Das falsum ist ja z.B. nach einer Punktion wenn sich ein Hmatom bildet und das gar kein Aneurysma ist, oder? Und A. dissecans u Dissektion sind fr mich das Selbe, aber vll ist da noch wer schlauer?

----------


## rosenrot27

guck mal bei Amboss, da gab es eine schne Abbildung wo die Unterschiede deutlich wurden. Lernkarte Aneurysma oder Dissektion wei nicht mehr genau...

----------


## Omega-6

ja hatte schon auf amboss geschaut. da sind die abbildungen bei beiden die gleichen, weshalb ich jetzt so verwirrt bin. vermutlich ist a.dissecans=dissektion wobei das ja auch in echt und falsch unterschieden wird

----------


## rosenrot27

ich dachte immer A. falsum= A.spurium und A. dissecans= Dissektion.

----------


## Omega-6

jep so ists, habs verstanden danke  :Smilie:

----------


## rosenrot27

Habs noch mal nachgeschaut: LK Aortenaneurysma unter Def. die Abbildung + Text

----------


## rosenrot27

Bitte. :Smilie:

----------


## CBehrendt1988

also es gibt die echten aneurymata (verum), wo alle wandschichten ektatisch/erweitert sind, die kann man nach belieben noch in sacciforme und fusiforme unterscheiden

dann gibts die falschen aneurymata (spurium/falsum): entstehen nach gefverletzung (z.b. nach punktion) und da ist dann blut nur noch von adventitia gedeckt bzw. von anderer umgebender struktur

und dann gibt das aneurysma dissecans, was letztlich ein doofes wort fr eine Dissektion des gefes ist. also entry des blutes durch die intima in die media und evt. noch re-entry zurck ins wahre lumen.

meine ich ;)

----------


## CBehrendt1988

ups da waren wohl einige schneller  :Big Grin:

----------


## tiw28

> [..] [..] [..]


bow man, steckst du gerade in einer manischen Phase?

----------


## Omega-6

dennoch danke dir auch CBehrendt fr deine mhe  :Smilie:

----------


## Omega-6

Eine letzte Frage, habe iwo gelesen dass es ca. 1,5 Jahre dauert bis so eine schriftliche HEX Prfung im impp entsteht. Also knnen doch theoretisch die neuen Medis die gerade gegen TBC entwickelt wurden oder andere aktuelle Ergebnisse/Entdeckungen in den Fragestellungen noch nicht auftauchen oder?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> bow man, steckst du gerade in einer manischen Phase?


Geil ne? Nur am Knpfe drcken  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Gestern viel zu viele Fragen gekreuzt, Heute die Depression und nichts am schaffen. 
Ich sollt mir bisschen Lithium knallen. Ultrarapid cyclen wrde ich gerne mal wieder am bike, aber so ists nur das Gefhlschaos

----------


## Jean-Luc

Hab gerade berlegt, was alles macht Splenomegalie? 
CML, CLL, Infek. Mono., Malaria....was noch?

----------


## Jean-Luc

Wie ist das mit den neuen Fragen-Typus? Sehe jetzt kein groen Unterschied.
Was denkt Ihr?

----------


## Omega-6

splenomegalie: kugelzellanmie fllt mmir noch ein

----------


## tiw28

> Hab gerade berlegt, was alles macht Splenomegalie? 
> CML, CLL, Infek. Mono., Malaria....was noch?


Leberzirrhose,Budd Chiari, Pfortaderthr., ...

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Was mich jetzt auch interessieren wrde.. habt ihr- oder kennt ihr jemanden, der jetzt in den 100 Tagen Ritalin geschmissen hat?

----------


## Omega-6

nein wieso fragst du fossanavicularis?

----------


## Lizard

Nee. Ich kenne niemanden und persnlich wrde ich das auch nicht tun.
Vllig berflssig......

----------


## rirateme

Typhus, Kala-Azar....

----------


## FossaNavicularis

Na, weil es doch immer heit, dass zum Examen Medizin und Jura- Studenten danach greifen.

----------


## Omega-6

kenne keinen, aber wsste auch ned wie man (auch als med-stud.) da so leicht rankommen soll

----------


## Omega-6

weshlab muss jhrlich neu gegen influenza geimpft werden. wegen drift oder shift?

----------


## rirateme

Kleine Hilfe zum Foster-Kennedy: F**K - Sicht hier mau, drben Stau ! (ipsi Optikusatrophie, kontra Stauungspapille)

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Drift, bei Shift gibts neue Subtypen

----------


## CBehrendt1988

zur splenomegalie-frage: massiv vor allem die myeloproliverativen erkrankungen, also CML, OMF, ET, PV

und hodgkin, CLL, ALL, Brucellose, Sarkoidose,Tbc, malaria, Abszess,EBV, Milzinfarkt, Blutstauung in die Milz... alles, wo Zellen vermehrt abgebaut werden ( Sphrozytose, evt. Thalassmien ...)


eher nicht bei: AML

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Milzinfarkt verursacht ne Megalie? Ne Megalie begnstigt doch eher Milzinfarkte  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBehrendt1988

ich dacht es ging nur um korrelation, nicht um kausalitt ;)

----------


## rirateme

irgendwo stand mal multiple Milzinfarkte machen auf Dauer eher ne kleine Milz

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> ich dacht es ging nur um korrelation, nicht um kausalitt ;)


Achso sorry  :Big Grin:  hab ich nicht mitbekommen

----------


## CBehrendt1988

aber ehrlich gesagt, ich kenn da die kausalitt auch nicht...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

kP, das Gewebe muss ja auch durchblutet werden ,kannst dir wohl hnlich wie bei der Herzhypertrophie vorstellen - denke das ist analog.

----------


## CBehrendt1988

aber, dass auf lange sicht die milz eher kleiner wird, bei rezidivierenden milzinfarkten, wrd auch sinn ergeben *grbel*

naja, ich geh jetzt erstmal essen machen. hab grad alle falschfragen vom herbst und frhjahr2013 durch. langt mir erstmal... die ein oder andere klassifikation schau ich mir spter evt. noch an. bis spter denn

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Das macht doch auch Sinn immer noch? Du kriegst bei ner groen Milz (die du durch EBV zB bekommen hast) eher Infarkte, die letzlich zu ner kleinen Milz fhren  :Big Grin:

----------


## kcr33

Ich bewundere Euch wie ihr so ausdauernd und konzentriert ber wichtige Themen schreiben und berlegen knnt. Ich sitze seit 12 Uhr an Tag 3 H2013 weil ich nicht mehr kann, es ist ein nutzloses am Schreibtischsitzen.
Sorry interessiert Euch wenig, aber ich muss es mal rauslassen. Habe die Einzelfragen von Tag 3 durch, nun folgen die Flle... sagt mir, dass die Flle von Tag 3 gut/besser , bitte bitte...

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Alle, vielen Dank fr Eure Antworten.

Hab mich gerade erinnert, war da nicht im Amboss ein Kommentar in irgend einem Hex, dass es bei CLL zu keiner Splenomegalie kommt?

----------


## Nilaaa

mir gehts genauso ich sitze vor band 2 und versuche noch bisschen was zu wiederholen, die kleinere themen wie influenza oder sowas hab ich komplett vergessen und auch keine zeit mehr es zu wiederholen...echt schade ich hatte damals mit so viel frust den ganzen mist mit shift und drift auswendig gelernt jetzt ist alles weg, da htte man das gleich beim lernen weglassen knnen

----------


## rirateme

Ich mache heute notgedrungen Binge-Learning  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kcr33

Geiles Wort rira  :Big Grin:  bernehme ich doch mal glatt, habe mir vorgenommen den heutigen Tag zu vergessen und morgen "Binge-Learning" zu betreiben!!! rira, kreuzt du oder liest du? oder beides?
Nilaaa, meinst du Band 2 von den Ambossbchern (gedruckte LK)?

----------


## Nilaaa

ich hab da keine kraft mehr fr..ich bin erledigt

----------


## rirateme

@kcr33: Seit einer Woche lese ich nur noch. Das einzige was ich noch kreuzen werde ist morgen H13. Ich hab auch kaum Kraft mehr und halte nur noch mit Kaffee/Cola etc, durch....wie sagte mal jemand "zu viel Blut in meinem Koffeinkreislauf"  :bhh:

----------


## Fenestra77

CML macht eine Megalie. Nicht CLL.

----------


## rirateme

Also stimmt das dass CLL und AML keine machen ? Oder verwechsel ich da grad was ??

----------


## Fenestra77

Warum macht eine Akromegalie Hypertonus??

----------


## Cupcake*

CML macht eine extreme Splenomegalie (>1000g), aber die CLL kann bei Fortschreiten der Erkrankung auch eine Lymphknotenschwellung und eben Splenomegalie (nur nicht so ausgeprgt) verursachen.

Edit: grad nachgelesen, bei der AML kommt es in 10% d.F. zu einer (Hepato-)Splenomegalie durch leukmische Infiltration. Ist also mglich, aber nicht typisch. (wie ungefhr alles :Blush: )

----------


## Nilaaa

ja genau! ich hab nur den lernplan gemacht und danach die ersten 50 gelesen und jetzt hab ich band 2 vor mir

----------


## rirateme

Fenestra, das steht in der LK Akromegalie in der Sprechblase hinter Hypertnus

----------


## BetterCallSaul

jo ne ausgeprgte splenomegalie eben bei den MPN, das is der IMPP unterschied. Es ging meist um ausgeprgt oder gar extrem, liegt im Detail.

----------


## Jean-Luc

Danke fr Eure Antworten!

Wie merkt Ihr Euch die Us in Pedia?

----------


## rirateme

> Danke fr Eure Antworten!
> 
> Wie merkt Ihr Euch die Us in Pedia?


Meinst Du die U-Untersuchungen in Pd ? Das verdoppelt sich meistens (nicht immer, glaube ich). Hab mir gemerkt dass die U5 im 6.LM ist (wurde mal gefragt vom impp) und rechne dann hoch bzw. runter...die Inhalte hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gemerkt, auer apgar bei u1 und vit.K Gabe bei U1,2,3

----------


## abi07

Ich bin voll auf deiner Linie, rira, Bulimie-Lernen hat das bei mir immer geheien - beim Binge-Learning wrdest du es ja nicht am Di/Mi/Do wieder auskotzen... :hmmm...: 

Bin gerade in den letzten Nephro-Zgen und dezent am Durchdrehen, weil noch Rheuma, Endokrino, Infektio und diverse mittelgroe Fcher vor mir liegen. Ach ja, Pd auch noch... ::-oopss:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

U1 1T
U2 1W
U3 1m
U4 1q
U5 2q
U6 1j
U7 2j
U7a 3j
U8 4j

bin durch im kopf knnte auch fehlerhaft sein

----------


## Omega-6

was heisst denn bei euch bulimie lernen??? Geht ihr etwa ALLES nochmal durch. verratet mir eurer geheimnis wie macht ihr das????!!!

----------


## abi07

@Omega: Ich versuche die Sachen durchzugehen, die ich noch im alten Jahr gelernt und seitdem nicht mehr angefasst habe - was leider lauter groe Fcher sind. Ich hatte mal die "romantische" Vorstellung, dass es besser wre, zuerst die wichtigen Dinge zu lernen, damit ich die "fter" wiederholen kann - fter...haha...jetzt lache ich mich drber kaputt. Gar nichts habe ich whrend der "normalen Lernzeit" wiederholt - deswegen ist es jetzt etwas problematisch... ::-oopss:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Ich lern gleich auch nochmal komplett Innere, Neuro Chirurgie und Ortho

[/troll]

----------


## Jean-Luc

Danke Shoma! Super Merkhilfe! Und wie merkst Du Dir die Untersuchungen dazu?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Beten und hoffen dass nicht mehr als die U1 und U2 + U3 (sono) gefragt werden

----------


## BetterCallSaul

*Meilensteine Motorik* 

1 Monat: Gegenstnde fixieren. Es kann sich auf eine Sache konzentrieren. 3 Monate: Kopf kontrollieren, spontan lcheln, vokalisieren 6 Monate: gezielt greifen. 6 sieht aus wie eine nach unten hngende Faust, die was greift. 9 Monate: frei sitzen, sich selbstndig zum Stehen hochziehen, Pinzettengriff. 
9 hnelt sitzendem Kind (Kopf oben, beine Unten), das fasziniert auf seinen ersten Pinzettengriff schaut. 2 Jahre: Auf 2 Beinen sicher gehen. 3 Jahre: Dreirad fahren. 4 Jahre: Treppen laufen. Die 4 hat eine Schrge wie eine Treppe, an der man hochlaufen kann. 5 Jahre: auf einem Bein hpfen.

Sonst hier noch was aus den Notizen

----------


## Jean-Luc

Danke! 

Kennst Du bestimmt schon, aber hier noch was zur Impfung:

Grundimmunisierung

Im Alter von 2,3,4 und 11-14 Monaten wird geimpft gegen

    Diphterie
    Tetanus
    Pertussis
    Hmophilus influencae b
    Hepatitis B
    Poliomyelitis (IPV)
    Pneumokokken

DTP / Hib HepB / IPV / und Pneumokau

----------


## Nilaaa

Warte mal shoma hast du grad im ernst gesagt ich geh gleich nochmal innere durch???!!!!! h dafr brauche ich eine ganze woche wie du gehst gleich mal eben noch innere durch? was stimmt denn dann mit mir nicht? ich brauch eine stunde um eine kleinigkeit zu wiederholen?

----------


## Filea

> Ich lern gleich auch nochmal komplett Innere, Neuro Chirurgie und Ortho
> 
> [/troll]


wie lange willst du denn heute noch lernen???  :hmmm...:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Dachte das [/troll] sollte geklrt haben dass sich das um Bldsinn handelt davor ;P

----------


## Nilaaa

ich hab grad das gefhl ich wre lernbehindert wenn ich lese was shoma schreibt....ahhahahah

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Jean, Meningokokken mssen da irgendwo in die Zeit auhc noch rein glaube ich.

----------


## rirateme

Huh Trollalarm  :hmmm...:

----------


## Filea

ooooh, sorry Leute, bei mir ist auch echt schon Hirn ausgeschaltet...

----------


## Nilaaa

oh okay ich hab das wort trollalarm vorher nicht gehrt

----------


## LillithSophie

wie war das nochmal mit dem punktieren?also irgendwann soll man doch das gelenk (in dem fall wars ein knie..)nicht punktieren,weil man es dann verschlimmert?

----------


## rirateme

Ich vergess immer wieder welche Antibiotika man in spezifischen Situationen gibt. Wrdet ihr generell sagen dass wenn der Fragentext auf Nosokomial schlieen lsst, man einfach die Kombi auswhlt die am "heftigsten" bzw. am ehesten als "Reserve" erscheint ?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> wie war das nochmal mit dem punktieren?also irgendwann soll man doch das gelenk (in dem fall wars ein knie..)nicht punktieren,weil man es dann verschlimmert?


kP wenn du n erguss hast punktierst den glaub ich auch.

thema antibiotika, musst halt auswhlen welche bei welchem spektrum das du erwartest.  :Frown: 

Meningitis das hufigste sind halt Ampi Ceftriaxon und Aciclovir

Fr MDT perforationen kannst Pip/Taz oder so spe nehmen, metronidazol fr anaerobier auch immer doll.

Sonst more specific  :Big Grin:  meist schauen dass die antibiotika auch pseudomonas abdecken, cefotaxim vs ceftazidim

----------


## Nilaaa

Man punktiert doch! vor allem wenn du entzndungszeichen siehst! 1. zur entlastung und 2. um dann die antibiose, (du du bei gelenkenzndungen immer lange i.v. machen musst anpassen zu knnen) und hufigster erreger staph. aureus...mehr hab ich mir dazu nicht gemerkt! und das mit nicht punktieren da verschlimmerungsgefahr hr ich auch zum ersten mal....achtung nicht mit katheter assozierten staph epidermidis verwechseln, auch nicht wenn er sich nach der 1. Punktion entzndet, den fehler mach ich immer

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Ich glaube wir brauchen alle mal Urlaub  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilaaa

also zu den nosokomialen da ist die eine tabelle in der karte wenn du da die wichtigsten dir merkst kannst du alle fragen beantworten das ist nicht viel und wird oft gefragt wrd ich mir nochmal angucken, zumindest die 1. wahl

----------


## LillithSophie

danke...nene,irgendwo wird nich punktiert....ich sags euch,deswegen werd ich noch durchfallen ;) ;)

----------


## soleil13

@LillithSophie :Big Grin: u meinst vielleicht die intraartikulre Glukokortikoidinjektion...die zur Verschlimmerung (wegen Immunsuppression) fhren kann?!? Kam mal in einer Frage, glaube ich.

Urlaub ist bei mir zum Glck schon gebucht :hmmm...:  Den brauche ich auf jeden Fall zwischen der Schriftlichen und Mndlichen!

Allen viel Glck und Erfolg!!!

Edit:@shoma: ja sorry, bezieht sich natrlich auf die mehrmalige Gabe.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Da ging es aber um wiederholte intraartikulre Gaben, und nicht einmalig  :Big Grin:

----------


## rirateme

@Lilith: Wars vllt. was malignes ?

@Shoma und Nilaaa: Danke fr eure Antworten ! Die Tabelle kenne ich, aber ich war mir halt nicht sicher was ich gebe wenn ich den Erreger nicht kenne. Wenn ich wei was fr ein Erreger finde ich meist schon das Richtige..

----------


## Nilaaa

das mit den glucos und den infektionen rgert mich ja auch tierisch ich hatte mir ja gemerkt dass wenn Infekt niemals Gluco, da es durch immunsuppression schlechter wird, und dann kam die sepsis und hat mein ganzes System zerstrt... wo man es ja EIGENTLICH auch nicht gibt aber doch wenn nix anderes hilft...h...ach das muss ich nicht verstehen...

----------


## LillithSophie

Ja,genau das mit den Glucos wars,danke soleil!!mal wieder komplett alles in meinem kopf durcheinandergeschmissen...

----------


## LillithSophie

Um wieviel Uhr sind eigentlich meist so alle Tagesergebnisse da?18.00?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Ich glaube eher das Problem waren nicht die Glucos bei dem Ganzen, sondern das Problem war einfach der rztliche Eingriff mit der Gelenkpunktion und Keimverschleppung.

----------


## Nilaaa

shoma darf ich fragen wie lange du frs HEX gelernt hast? lnger als 100 tage oder?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Und lol, gerade n Screenshot bekommen von einem, der heut 1200 Fragen gekreuzt hat. Ja ne, is klar.

@Nilaaa: Ne, hab am 29. Dez angefangen, war da noch in Thailand zuvor im Auslands PJ, war also gerade auf Rckreise nach Deutschland. 

Hab auch ausschlielich Amboss gelernt, von der Zeit her hat das recht gut geklappt weil relativ wenig Text und da konnte man sich nach hinten hin auch Zeit schaffen..

----------


## Nilaaa

hm okay, da kann ich nur schlucken hahaha

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Hab den Allex aber nach 5 Tagen weggetan weil ich gar keine Lust mehr hatte soviel zu lesen, bin ich ehrlich.  :Big Grin:  wiegesagt, mal sehen was ich dafr in Retoure kassiere..

Bin mit meinen Lernzeiten auch ehrlich, hatte genug negatives im Studium erleben mssen  :Big Grin: 

1 woche vorher "Hab noch nix gemacht", 1 Tag vor Klausur "klar 2x mller durchgelesen.."  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  what

----------


## Fenestra77

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum man in Prfungszeiten unter Durchfall leidet? Macht eine Sympathikusaktivierung nicht eigentlich das Gegenteil, also die Peristaltik lahm legen? Ich hab das nie verstanden.

----------


## MC Ren

Ist wohl durch eine sptere ,gegenstzliche und ausgleichende Parasymphatikus-Aktivitt .

Und ich wnsche allen einen schnen, entspannten Tag. Ich werde mir einen machen.

----------


## abi07

Der Darm hat eben sein eigenes Hirn und stellt sich gerne quer. Knnen Reizdarm-Patienten ein Liedchen davon singen. Aber bei Todesangst kommt es ja auch zu Harn- und Stuhlabgang, oder nicht? Egal, zu kompliziert. Ziehe mir jetzt die Ovarialkarzinome rein, dann fehlen nur noch 2 Top100 und heute Nachmittag stehen drei Stunden Autofahrt Richtung Unistadt an. Wnscht mir Staufreiheit...

Allen einen guten letzten Tag!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Wow alle top 100 nochmal durch gegangen  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## abi07

Nicht nochmal, sondern zum ersten Mal. Hatte ja vorher mit dem Allex gelernt (und bereut). Aber nicht alle in den letzten Tagen...da hat sich nur die Frequenz etwas gesteigert... :hmmm...:  Habe durchschnittlich vielleicht 6 pro Tag gelesen.

----------


## Salerno

Gut morgen  :Loove: ,

@abi ja ..bei Todesangst hat man Urin und Stuhl Gang ( wei ich das da damals  wegen schisserei durch die zeitung mit Bilder 

sogar )....Na ja Thema wechseln  :Oh nee...: 

Heute mach ich gar nicht....gehe sogar zu Friseur spter   :Cool:  fr mein Urlaub danach gut auszusehen und entschpannung..

Fr lernen hab kein Ruhe und Nerv...wnsche euch auch letzte Kreuz Tag in eure leben  :bhh:  :bhh:  (Fhrerschein hab ich und gehe 

davon aus das fast alle haben ...in dieser alter  :hmmm...: )

----------


## kardio1

Hey Leute, ich htte mal ne Frage zum Ablauf morgen, wr nice wenn mir einer der "IMPP-Erfahrenen" da kurz weiterhelfen knnte. Komme aus nem Modellstudiengang und hatte kein offizielles Physikum..

Und zwar frage ich mich, wie das mit dem Essen und den Handys luft. Lsst man alles in seiner Tasche? Wenn ja, gibts keine Probleme wenn man sein Essen aus der Tasche holt, wo das Handy drin ist? Oder kann man das Handy irgendwo abgeben?

Mache mir darber grad fast mehr Sorgen als ber die Prfung selber  :Grinnnss!:  Will das Handy nur ungern zu Hause lassen falls meine Bahn nicht kommt und ich ein Taxi brauche...
Allen viel Glck morgen!

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Die Taschen kamen bei uns alle in eine Ecke des Raums. Und bleiben da ber die Prfung ;)

----------


## Filea

> Nicht nochmal, sondern zum ersten Mal. Hatte ja vorher mit dem Allex gelernt (und bereut). Aber nicht alle in den letzten Tagen...da hat sich nur die Frequenz etwas gesteigert... Habe durchschnittlich vielleicht 6 pro Tag gelesen.


hast du denn noch alles geschafft gestern? deine Liste war ja lang, du musst ja ewig gesessen haben und jetzt schon wieder wach??? wow!!

----------


## kardio1

Und das Essen holt man dann schon vorher raus?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Soweit ich mich erinnere ja

----------


## kardio1

alles klar, danke! ;)

----------


## abi07

@Filea: Nein, ich habe gestern nur 3 Top100 gemacht, Nephro und einen kleinen Teil Gastro wiederholt und gekreuzt. Heute will ich noch Rheuma und Endokrino wiederholen, alles andere ist Bonus. Hoffe halt, dass viele von den kleineren Fchern erst am 2. und 3. Tag kommen, damit ich da nochmal reinschauen kann.

----------


## LillithSophie

langsam krieg ich echt etwas angst..aber ab freitag endlich wieder wirklich viel zeit fr meine baaabys!!!!!!egal obs klappt oder nicht.da freu ich mich sooo drauf.sie sind zwar immer bei mir,aber ich bin mit den gedanken soviel weg  :Frown:

----------


## rosenrot27

So Leute, ich wnsche euch schon mal viel Glck! Ich werde mir heute einen entspannten Tag machen u um mich nicht verrckt zu machen hier auch nicht mehr reinschauen ab mittag! Wir hren uns morgen nach der Prfung vermutlich.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

http://studiblog.net/2014/03/15/das-...-alle-sterben/

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Salerno

Hab was vergessen...Leute nimm  bitte bitte kein Chips oder Apfel mit.!!!!!!..das nervt so sehr......hab noch in Erinnerung beim 

Physikum (  jedesmal bei jede biss von  mein nachbar....hab gezittert .die arme Leute nebeneuch... :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Oh je, ich muss noch alles packen - was darf ich keinesfalls vergessen?  Ich habe das Gefhl, einen halben Umzug machen zu mssen - ist ja fast eine ganze Woche und im Fall des Falles will ich alles da haben...
Khlen Kopf bewahren...sagt sich leicht. Naja, ich sehe es mal als Training fr Roth. Da muss ich auch an alle Sachen denken, morgens um 4.00 Uhr zum Start fahren und trotzdem irgendwie versuchen klar zu denken... ::-oopss: 

Noch genau 24 h.

----------


## tortet

Ich packe auch gerade.... ich habs zwar nicht so weit, will aber wegen eines Staus oder so nicht umsonst gelernt haben.

Und auf gar keinen Fall vergessen: die Ohrstpsel. Die sind berlebensnotwendig.

Muss heute noch Neuro wiederholen.... und ein bischen lockeres Programm.

Hab grad Shomas Link entdeckt: "ihr kreuzt ... genau wie in den Probeexamina, da tut sich nicht viel"..... genau DAVOR hab ich ja Angst! :dagegen:

----------


## Salerno

Ja mit ohrstpsel ist ein Geschichte...mir ist zu riskant...manchmal zwischendurch geben wichtige Hinweis oder so...dann 

verpasst man.. :Blush:

----------


## abi07

Geht bei mir GAR NICHT. Da hre ich mein Blut rauschen (muss ich mir Sorgen machen?) und kann mich gar nicht mehr konzentrieren. Auerdem mag ich das Gefhl in den Ohren nicht...n, dann lieber Hintergrundlrm.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Hab n Ohrgerusch das nervt mich nur noch mehr

----------


## Lizard

So lange keiner neben mir einen Apfel bis zum allerletzten Bissen abknabbert oder einer der "Aufseher" mit quietschendem Schuh herumluft oder eine der Damen mit klapperndem Schuhwerk 3x zur Toilette schlendert, wie beim Physikum, ist alles OK  :Big Grin: 

Achja, und wenn diesmal die Prfungshefte vielleicht einen Tag vor der Prfung auf Vollstndigkeit gecheckt werden knnten, wre das auch toll. ^^

----------


## tortet

Ich kann mich ohne die Dinger nicht konzentrieren.  :dumdiddeldum...:  Da kann der Nachbar dann auch ruhig seinen Apfel essen.


Komisch wird nur, dass wir morgen nicht am PC sitzen. Finde ich nicht so ganz zeitgemaess.


Wnsche allen noch viel Erfolg heute - tut nicht mehr so viel.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Wir schreiben hier in Kliniken noch in Akten wenn du ber nicht zeitgem quatschen willst ;)  welcome to 1990

----------


## Salerno

Auch die Leute die ganz stolz um 11 :30 die Fragebogen abgeben... :bhh:  :bhh:  bekommt man ganz komischesGefhl ...ob du die 

letzte Idiot  bist die  noch mehr zeit brauch's  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

@Lizard: Ah, auch Physikum F 2010?  :hmmm...: 

@Salerno: Ich gehe um 14.00 Uhr und keine Minute frher. Ist einer meiner Grundstze, da wird nicht dran gerttelt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Hab noch nie den Sinn von vorher abgeben verstanden.

----------


## Salerno

Ja aber Leute blo nich nochmal korrigieren....dann ist bestimmt falsch!!!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lizard

@abi Ja . The Prfungsheft incident  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salerno

Ok Leute na dann ...toi toi toi  :Knuddel:  :Knuddel:  :Kuss:  :love:

----------


## monika87

So, F 2013 zu Ende, Tag 1 (65%), Tag 2 (67%),Tag 3 (70%)... Ich fand die Prfung im Vergleich zu H2013 schwerer.... Ich hoffe,dass ich trotzdem unsere bestehe. Heute mache ich es lockerer... Wiederholen und um 20:00 ist max. Schluss... Viel Erfolg !

----------


## sonne_007

Hallo,

Ich habe am Wochenende nichts gemacht, weil ich Ende der Woche so fertig war und schlecht gekreuzt habe. Jetzt habe ich im Prfungsmodus F/2013 gekreuzt und 81,3 % richtig. Hoffentlich luft es die nchsten Tage aus so! 

Ich werde heute Nachmittag wieder nichts machen und auf das beste hoffen! Ich wnsche allen viel Glck!

----------


## wcf65

hallo....fange jez erst an... :Blush: 
wnsche euch allen einen erfolgreichen letzten lerntag. 

Viel Glck!

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich kreuz heut noch mal Falschfragen und geh meine Zusammenfassungen durch...
Und vll schau ich  mir noch ein paar Fallbeispiele in meinen Fallbchern an zu mglichen Prfungsfllen...

und wenn ich frher fertig sein sollte - dann geh ich definitiv frher, denn meine persnliche Erfahrung zeigt einfach, 
dass ich mich grundstzlich nur verschlimmbessere...nur nochmal kontrollieren ob alles auch wirklich richtig bertragen und dann weg...

----------


## CBehrendt1988

So, schonmal zum einstimmen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bygOaphU4o

ist den meisten sicher eh schon bekannt  :Smilie:

----------


## Buchsbaum123

Moin! Eine kurze Frage:Wenn ich morgen meine Ergebnisse im Examensservice eintippe, dann erhalte ich ja eine statistische Auswertung. Wird mir durch die Eingabe dieser Lsungen dann spter auch automatisch das Ergebnis nach den Dozentenlsungen angezeigt, oder muss ich mir das selbst ausrechnen durch Abgleich meiner Lsungen mit der Liste der Dozentenlsungen?

Merci  :Smilie:

----------


## CBehrendt1988

also bei meinem ersten staatsexamen (vor 4 jahren) war es so, dass es dann automatisch aktualisiert wurde.

----------


## chrissi87

Irre ich mich oder gibt es immer noch nur das Angebot zum Examensservice fr das Physikum?

----------


## Jean-Luc

Steh auf dem schlauch, vielleicht auch weil Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist.

Aber was meinen die im Amboss mit: ber einem Ileus darf die Sonne weder auf- noch untergehen?

Schon mal Danke fr Eure Antworten!

----------


## Lizard

Das soll heissen, dass man beim Ileus keine Zeit verlieren darf.

----------


## Salerno

:bhh: 


> Steh auf dem schlauch, vielleicht auch weil Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist.
> 
> Aber was meinen die im Amboss mit: ber einem Ileus darf die Sonne weder auf- noch untergehen?
> 
> Schon mal Danke fr Eure Antworten!


 :bhh:  :bhh: 

D.h.kein Bikini  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jean-Luc

Oh DAnke Lizard! Sehr nett von Dir!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Fr nicht muttersprachler sind die Prfungen eine Zumutung  :Big Grin:  davon ab

----------


## BobbyBlitz

Hallo ihr lieben, 
lese schon seit einigen Wochen immer mal wieder hier mit.
Danke fr eure tolle Sammlung an merksprchen! Ich bin so unkreativ, mir wr da nix zu eingefallen. Hoffentlich kommt auch was davon dran.

Da ihr ja schon so ein kleines Examensexperten Team seid, knnt ihr mich vielleicht beruhigen...
Hab bei amboss Quote wie zuerst 73%, zuletzt 86%.
So hnlich sah auch meine letzte Woche aus: die drei Wiederholungsprfungen mit ber 80%, F13 mit 72% und H13 mit 76%.

Nur hab ich grad das Gefhl, nichts zu knnen :-/ sondern so oft nur zu raten. Oder nach Gefhl zu kreuzen. Ich hatte deutlich weniger zeit zum Lernen (etwa 60 statt 100 Tage) habe aber fast alles durchgearbeitet. Nur quasi kaum wiederholt... Dazu kommt, dass ich mittlerweile ziemlich schwanger bin  :Grinnnss!:  (9. Monat) 

Deswegen meine ernst gemeinte Frage: volles Risiko und hingehen? Oder besser schieben? 

Jeder ehrliche Tipp ist willkommen! Danke, Ani

(Ps: ich hab noch keinen eigenen Account, der hier ist von Rob geliehen  :hmmm...: )

----------


## Nilaaa

bobby blitz meinst du das wirklich ernst??????? ich hab 100 tage gelernt meine quote zuerst liegt bei 71% ich bin bei weitem nicht so gut wie du und kreuze nicht so gut wie du aber ich bin mir SICHER ich werde bestehen, und du ja wohl noch eher! du hast in den probe examina ber 70% hallooooooo!!! geh auf jeden FALLL hin! es sei denn du willst ne gute note! aber lieber jetzt mit ner 3 hinter dich bringen als mit nem sugling das andauernd krank wird und dir keine zeit zum lernen lassen wird dich da nochmal durchzuqulen, ne 3 bekommst du doch garantiert

----------


## Nilaaa

und von vollem risiko kann man garnicht sprechen bei deinen quoten

----------


## acetylcholin19

ja...ich will sowas gar nicht lesen...allein die quoten und zahlenwerte sollten dir selbst doch schon sagen, dass es super ausschaut...ich kann davon nur trumen und ich hatte eigentlich auch vor morgen hinzugehen... :Frown:

----------


## BobbyBlitz

Hey nilaa, danke fr deine schnelle Antwort. 
Das beruhigt mich. Ich mein's vllig ernst... Die Prozente sind wohl ok, aber mein Hirn ist nur noch Matsche  :Grinnnss!:  Note ist tatschlich egal, hab meine Stelle ausm PJ. Bestehen reicht vllig. Wenn's doch nur schon rum wre! 
Genau deswegen hatte ich berlegt zu schieben. Weil ich ja keine Ahnung hab, wie gut ich (im Durch-Fall) mit baby lernen kann, will ich keinen Versuch verschwenden. 
Aber deine Zuversicht steckt an!
Drck euch allen Feste die Daumen!!!
  - Ani

----------


## Omega-6

Ich glaub du machst dir gerade etwas zu sehr sorgen. Liegt vlt. auch an der Schwangerschaft, hatte mir damals auch um alles und jede kleinste situation riesige sorgen gemacht inkl. Schlafstrungen da ich einfach ewig gegrbelt habe. Mach dir keine sorgen-geh auf jeden fall hin. Ich werde auch gehen und meine quote liegt bei zuerst bei 59,9% also bei weitem drunter und sehr viel mehr risiko ;)

----------


## CBehrendt1988

auf jeden fall hingehen: hier mal die durchfallquoten von 

*F2013:*
5,3% (Gesamt:alle Prfungsteilnehmer) bzw 1,1% (Referenzgruppe:also die, die in Regelstudienzeit, das erste mal mitschreiben)

*H2013:*
1,8% (Gesamt:alle Prfungsteilnehmer) bzw: 0,2% (Referenzgruppe:also die, die in Regelstudienzeit, das erste mal mitschreiben)

Quellen:
http://impp.de/IMPP2010/pdf/ErgMedF13.pdf (Seite4)
http://impp.de/IMPP2010/pdf/ErgMedH13.pdf (Seite4)

Also=> HINGEHEN ;) die statistik ist auf unsrer seite  :Big Grin:

----------


## BobbyBlitz

Wow, hatte nicht gedacht, dass ihr so positiv seid. Meine Kommilitonen wissen irgendwie alles :-/ die Kreuzen hier immer um 80%, schlimmer ist, dass die dann auch genau wissen, warum welche Antwort richtig war. Hab wohl die falschen Freunde  :bhh: 
Na gut. Dann zieh ich's wohl durch... Hoffentlich verlsst mich meine Intuition nicht.

----------


## Omega-6

die statisitk ist insbesondere bei dem Herbstlern auf unserer seite. Dort wird meist mit 20 punkten besser abgeschnitten wenn man sich alle jahre anschuat und f mit h vergleicht  :Smilie:

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Hat jemand grad auf dem Schirm, welche Tumore strahlensensibel und welche eher strahlenresistent sind? Danke schonmal

----------


## CBehrendt1988

egal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich verstehe deine Sorgen auch echt gar nicht. Bin selbst nchste Woche im 9.Monat schwanger, noch dazu habe ich einen gerade 2-jhrigen Sohn. Und meine Quote wie zuerst ist bei 66% ( was ich persnlich bisher gar nicht schlecht fand....?)
Aber wenn man das so liest, dann kriegt man es ja mit der Angst zu tun. Bin eigentlich nicht aufgeregt und freue mich aufs Examen, weil danach alles vorbei ist. Und an NICHT-Bestehen denke ich erst gar nicht.
Ich meine.....wenn man sich die Durchfallquoten anschaut. Hab die Probeexamina auch mit knapp 70 bestanden, da hoffe ich doch sehr, dass alles gut geht. Ansonsten fallen auch noch sehr viel andere durch und die Durchfallquote steigt mal locker an.

Deshalb lerne ich auch schon seit Wochen nicht mehr in der Bib. Weil genau solche Kommentare mich verunsichern und depri machen  :Frown:  Ich knnte wetten, mit etwas Glck hast du sogar ne 2. Und selbst wenn nicht.....du bist gesund, du hast Monate gelernt. Das wrde ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht nochmal freiwillig antun, vorallem mit Baby. Du weit ja nicht, ob dein Kind dich berhaupt lernen lsst. Es gibt solche und solche.
Und du hast ne Stelle sicher.....was will man mehr?

Also....ich hoffe, dass deine Fragerei damit beendet ist. Denn wir krebsen hier so um die 65 rum teilweise und dann kommt jemand mit ber 80 und fragt ob er hingehen soll. Finde ich etwas unpassend!

----------


## LillithSophie

oh mann,jetzt fhl ich mich echt scheisse  :Frown:

----------


## LillithSophie

ausserdem ist die "wie zuerst "quote doch eh ziemlich wurscht,da war ja das meiste vor dem lernen.

----------


## MC Ren

Also Ani , ganz cool bleiben, schn rein in die Prfung . Deine Quote ist super .

----------


## LillithSophie

ich glaub,man sollte sich vielleicht ein bisschen auf seine generalproben verlassen,die anderen quoten (ausser vielleicht diese kummulierte) finde ich nicht so aussagekrftig,die zuerst wre bei mir total schlecht,die zuletzt viel zu gut

----------


## Jean-Luc

Bin manchmal doch noch unsicher wegen der verschiedenen Osteosyntheseverfahren wie Plattenosteo, Kirchner, Cerclage, Zugschraube....etc.
Kann jemand grob ne Einteilung machen? Wann was?
Vielen Dank!

----------


## acetylcholin19

Danke Estrella - genau meine Meinung!!

----------


## Omega-6

selbst auf die probeexamina ist kaum verlass. Habe viel in meinem Freundeskreis herumgefragt und wieviele die in den Probedingern nur um die 65% hatten sind am ende im examen bei ner sehr sehr knappen 2 (1 punkt) gelandet. Andere wiederrum mit fast 80% sind bei ner schlechten drei gelandet, einige sogar nur ne vier. 
Es ist wie es ist und das muss man akzeptieren halt fallabhngig und ob man nun gerade die eine info parat hat oder nicht. Das impp fragt die fragen in abgestuften schweregraden so dass meist nen definitives bestehen drin ist, der rest ist halt abhngig vom guten wissen ber die eine oder andere krankheit. Das ist meine meinung und da bringen auch zig analysen nichts. so werde weiter die potentiellen flle durchgehen. Mit ein oder zwei krankheiten landete medilearn ja nen voltreffer ;)

----------


## Lizard

Auch jemand der mehr als 60% kreuzt hat das Recht aufgeregt und ein bisschen neben Spur zu sein  :Meine Meinung: 
Oder gehts hier darum wer es am schwersten hat ?

----------


## BobbyBlitz

Jo, Danke! Wollte mit Sicherheit niemandem auf den Schlips treten! Tut mir leid. 
Ich wollte nur ein paar Meinungen von anderen hren. Wie gesagt, in meiner lerngruppe dmpel ich weit am unteren Ende rum. Und ich sehe das wie Lilith, dass diese Quote zuletzt nicht viel aussagt. Wenn ich falsche Fragen wiederhole, macht man die natrlich besser... Aber eure Einschtzung zur Generalprobe beruhigt mich. Wirklich, danke nochmal! 

@estrella: schn, wir sind quasi in der gleichen Situation  :Grinnnss!:  Glckwunsch zum Nachwuchs. Mein randalezwerg ist derzeit SO aktiv, dass ich hoffe, dass er morgen mal fr ein paar stunden Ruhe gibt. Drck dir besonders die Daumen! Wirst die Zeit nach dem Examen sicher noch mit Nummer 1 genieen wollen  :Grinnnss!:  Bei uns wird dafr nicht allzu viel brig bleiben. ET ist Freitag in 14 Tagen. Aber hoffentlich knnen wir ab Donnerstag nochmal 2 Wochen genieen. Bin schon gespannt wie die mndliche wird. Aber davor hab ich keine Angst. Termin ist erst Ende Juni und die Prfer so wie viertes Fach sind klasse. 

Allen viel Glck! Und viel Spa!

----------


## Omega-6

Kurze Frage: im impfkalender steht pertussis aufrischimpfung ab dem 18 Lebensjahr einmalig...also nicht alle 10 jahre auffrischen?Denn mein gyn wollte mich unbedingt nochmal gegen pertussis impfen im 1. trimenon, da die letzte halt 10 jahre her war(war zum zeitpunkt der ss 28). gibts da ne extra regelung fr schwangere fr pertussis?

----------


## Inchen

Wnsche euch allen viel Glck fr die kommenden Tagen....mgen wir alle an die richtigen Stellen unsere Kreuzchen setzten.... :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:

----------


## Omega-6

p.s. denkt dran dass wir whrend des 8.-10.4. keinen zugriff auf die impp fragen haben

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Nur whrend der Prfungen

----------


## kcr33

Genau ab 16 Uhr haben wir an den Prfungstagen wieder Zugang zu den IMPP Fragen.

----------


## Omega-6

eigentlich schade gerade dann wo man es am meisten braucht ;P

----------


## kcr33

Lustiges Video brigens, CBehrendt ;) Kannte ich noch gar nicht!

----------


## tachykard

> Kurze Frage: im impfkalender steht pertussis aufrischimpfung ab dem 18 Lebensjahr einmalig...also nicht alle 10 jahre auffrischen?Denn mein gyn wollte mich unbedingt nochmal gegen pertussis impfen im 1. trimenon, da die letzte halt 10 jahre her war(war zum zeitpunkt der ss 28). gibts da ne extra regelung fr schwangere fr pertussis?


Soweit ich wei ist die Impfung zum Schutz fr Dein Kind gedacht. Also erstens kriegst Dus nicht und kannst Dein Kind nicht anstecken. Und zweitens hat Dein Kind ja erstmal Leihimmunitt. Grad bei kleinen Kindern, die selbst noch nicht geimpft sind, kann Pertussis richtig bel aussehen. Deshalb sollte sich vorsichtshalber der Papa auch noch impfen lassen. Pertussisimpfung hlt eben nicht ewig. Hoffe, das hat geholfen

----------


## Omega-6

danke dir tachykard, dachte schon an einen groben behandlungsfehler vom gyn  :Smilie: . wenn pertussis ned ewig hlt dann sollte im impfkalender aber alle 10 jahre auffrischen stehen und ned einmalig!!!
p.s. ich hatte damals auf eigene kosten titer bestimmen lassen, die waren komplett ausreichend auch nach 10 jahren impfung. verstehe sowie nicht warum man vor einer auffrischimpfung nicht erst die titer anschauen lsst bevor man neu draufknallt, so ne impfung ist ja auch ned ohne, auerdem macht man sich in der schwangerschaft ja schon genug sorgen, dass etwas dem kind schaden knnte.

----------


## Fenestra77

Omega... weil sich mit Impfungen viel Geld verdienen lsst?  :Smilie: 

Polymyositis und Mi2- Antikrper: Mi wie Mi-ositis

----------


## Lizard

> Omega... weil sich mit Impfungen viel Geld verdienen lsst?


Wie denn ?

----------


## Fenestra77

Das war eine rhetorische Frage  :Smilie: . Mit Impfungen werden Milliarden verdient. Warum soll man da den Titer bestimmen... Bin allerdings beeindruckt, dass sich ein Mediziner darber Gedanken macht.

----------


## Omega-6

hm so abwegig finde ich das gar nicht vlt. bekommt die stiko ja ne pauschale von den pharmafirmen pro verkaufte impfung(arbeiten ja fast alle mitglieder fr pharmafirmen). damit der ball am laufen bleibt lernen wir rzte dann den stiko-impfkalendar auswendig ^^

----------


## Fenestra77

Haha  :Big Grin: ... hast du dir mal angesehen, in welchen Pharmavorstnden die alle sitzen? Da kriegst du n Auge. Unabhngig ist was komplett anderes.

----------


## Omega-6

ja ich habs gerade gesehen nach ein wenig googeln. War gro in den medien dass die alle mit den pharmafirmen verbandelt sind. Schon krass und wir medizinstudenten lernen dass ohne zu hinterfragen fleissig auswendig. so wie es sich fr einen guten studenten gehrt.

----------


## Omega-6

am besten ist die rotaviren impfung. Wird empfohlen obwohl sie statistisch mehr gefhrliche darminvaginationen bei suglingen hervorgerufen haben als komplikationen bei rotavirenerkrankung letztendlich enstehen. kann mich gerade so aufregen und dass als mutter!!!! 
so nu aber weiter im text morgen ist staatsexamen da wird noch mehr abgefragt als der impfkalender.....!!!!

----------


## Omega-6

Originalfragen des IMPPs drfen aus Urheberrechtsgrnden nicht gepostet werden!

----------


## chrissi87

Bei einer Lebervenenthrombose( Budd Chiari) httest du wahrscheinlich keine Halsvenenstauung

----------


## wcf65

ja genau das ist der grund. halsstauung, weil die ursache danach liegt...also im herz

----------


## Omega-6

danke chrissi87. aber dachte dass bei akuter lebervenenstauung es auch zur rechtsherzinsuff kommt, wo ja die halsvenenstauung typisch wre...

----------


## Fenestra77

Wir reden danach weiter ;)

----------


## Lizard

> danke chrissi87. aber dachte dass bei akuter lebervenenstauung es auch zur rechtsherzinsuff kommt


^^Wie denn das ?

----------


## Omega-6

na da lag mein denkfehler  :Smilie: , dachte bei akuter leberstauung ne rechtsherzinsuff entsteht-hab das mit der chronischen leberstauung verwechselt

----------


## chrissi87

Und selbst dabei ist es ja eher andersrum ;). Rechtsherzinsuffizienz bedingt eine Leberstauung

----------


## Omega-6

ja das war gemeint  :Smilie:  verknpfe die begriffe mittlerweile nur noch.

----------


## chrissi87

Es fhlt sich auch echt seltsam an. Ich kann einen Falltext lesen und Schlagwrter erkennen und irgendwie die richtige Antwort finden, aber fragt man sich bei der gleichen Frage, was knntest du dazu erzhlen, dann siehts ziemlich mau aus... Mndliche Prfung knnte noch ein Stckchen Arbeit werden  :Frown:

----------


## Fenestra77

chrissi87, das find ich auch furchtbar.... ist alles nur passives Wissen!

----------


## wcf65

na ihr lieben...ich bin mittlerweile die einzige von unserem semester die noch in der bib sitzt.... sagt mir bitte, dass ihr auch noch fleiig am lernen seid. :Comuter: 

ich finde, medilearn sollte mal auf den heutigen stand kommen mit den uralten smileys...ich mag die alle nicht.

----------


## Nilaaa

jap sitze auch noch hab die gesamte gyn vergessen gehabt bin so froh dass ich ctg, apgar, leopold etc wiederhole....genauso die harnsteine ich geh das gelb markierte schon noch durch..ich knnte nicht mit nem guten gewissen was anderes machen:S zumal ich die dinge WIRKLICH nicht mehr erinnere und wr ja schade drum das vor wochen auswendig gelernt zu haben und zur prfung nicht mehr zu wissen

----------


## chrissi87

Ich mag nicht mehr. berfliege gleich noch 4 Lernkarten und dann war es das!

----------


## Omega-6

ich spiele mit meiner tochter und schaue nebenbei hier rein, ich bin auch fertig und packe jetzt fr morgen zusammen  :Smilie:

----------


## Nilaaa

ich finds wirklich krass dass ihr alle schon kinder habt, wie geht das denn also wenn man im pj ein kind hat wer passt darauf auf? wenn du um 7 auf station sein musst wer bringt es in den kindergarten und berhaupt nach so nem stressigen tag wie kann man dann noch zuhause fr ein kind sorgen? wirklich alle achtung!!! ich htte es NIE geschafft frs HEX zu lernen und gleichzeitig auf ein kind aufzupassen...burn out...aber sowas von :S

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Das sind meine Helden.

----------


## Omega-6

Wenn man einen partner hat und ein bissle organisiert geht das morgens mit der kita und man hat effektiv 6-7 std zum lernen tgl. das reicht zum bestehen denke ich, aber ne gute note ist schwierig

----------


## Fenestra77

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. Das wissen Medizinstudenten doch am besten  :Smilie:

----------


## kcr33

Ich finde auch, dass hier im Forum berreprsentativ Mtter vertreten sind, kann das sein!? Zumindest mein Gefhl ;)

Hngt bei Euch Amboss auch ab und an???!!!! Oder liegt es an meinem Laptop?...

----------


## vet54

ich schaff das morgen nicht, ich kreuze immer nur maximal 55%......... wei ich echt nicht weiter....

----------


## Nilaaa

ich les in der gedruckten version...hm ich hab mal ne frage zu epilepsie: wann gebe ich magnesium, wann diazepam und wann ein richtiges antiepileptikum? also ich weiss generelisiert lieber valproat, lamotrigin ( oder so) bei fokalen, und exu( irgendwas) bei abscencen bei kindern...was sollte ich dazu noch wissen?

----------


## Nilaaa

vet54 was hast du denn in den probe examina gekreuzt?

----------


## Omega-6

@vet : ich kreuze auch sehr schlecht, ich bestehe zwar, ist aber auch immer knapp. Ich gehe davon aus dass man morgen einfach sehr viel konzentrierter ist. Wichtig ist nicht zu verschlimmbessern, das mache ich ziemlich gerne und dann luft das ganze schon. Mach dich jetzt nicht verrckt, dass ist das schlimmste was du tun kannst. Geh frh schlafen und ruhe dich aus. Nichts ist fataler als unausgeruht morgen ins examen zu gehen!!! EIne Freundin von mir hatte einen Tag vorher bis in die Puppen gelernt und hat dadurch den ersten Tag komplett in den Sand gesetzt, sie war dann einfach zu unkonzentriert und hat dann oft das "nicht" berlesen o..

----------


## ntx91

Ich denke auch, dass es fr die nchsten Tage nichts wichtigeres gibt als guten Schlaf! Jedenfalls wichtiger als nachzusehen was eine Dentatorubro-Pallidoluysische Atrophie ist

----------


## Omega-6

what the fuck ist das denn?

----------


## rirateme

Hallo,
klinke mich auch nochmal ein. Werde heute noch lang lernen, trotzdem nicht mehr alles schaffen bis morgen,  daher hoff ich das z.B. Gyn erst an Tag 2 drankommt...
Weiss jemand von euch zufllig wie das nochmal war mit den Nerven und den HWK ? War da nicht irgendwas anders als in der LWS oder BWS, weil die Zahlen von HWK und Nerven nicht gleich sind o.. ? Sorry Basics, aber ich steh grad echt auf dem Schlauch...

----------


## Nilaaa

ja die nerven gehen bis c8 dermatom ist hypothenar, aber es gibt nur 7 halswirbel

----------


## Nilaaa

rira weisst du vielleicht noch wie das war mit den krampfanfllen und was man gibt? wann magnesium wann benzo und wann ein antiepileptikum?

----------


## Omega-6

bei fokal->lamot.
bei general.->valproat
bei akuten epianfllen->benzos
das mg-sulfat gibt man soweit ich weiss bei eklampsie aber bei epilepsie weiss ich ned wo

----------


## rirateme

Also heisst dass z.B. das der Spinalnerv C2 ber dem HWK 2 austritt ?? Oder wo its dann der zustzliche Spinalnerv der keinen HWK hat?

EdIT: Stimmt, genauso wie Omega es sagt ist es bzgl. Epilepsien...

----------


## Nilaaa

Die Benennung der einzelnen Spinalnerven entspricht ihrem Rckenmarkssegment und folgt auch aus den Wirbelsulenabschnitten, denen sie entstammen, ihren Austrittsstellen. Das Paar der beiden obersten Spinalnerven tritt direkt unter dem Hinterhaupt aus, also oberhalb des ersten Halswirbels. Da auch das unterhalb des siebenten Halswirbels austretende Spinalnervenpaar (C8) noch dem Halsbereich zugeordnet ist, gibt es denn acht zervikale Spinalnervenpaare bei nur sieben Halswirbeln. Die weiter kaudal folgenden Spinalnerven tragen dann gleiche Namen und Nummern wie der darberliegende Wirbelkrper. Insgesamt ergeben sich somit beim Menschen in der Regel

----------


## Nilaaa

hab nen ausschnitt aus nem text kopiert nicht wundern...

----------


## Nilaaa

also beim 1. HWK tritt einer oberhalb auf und einer unterhalb , alle anderen unterhalb..daher 8

----------


## Nilaaa

jaaaa genau danke eklampsie, in meinem kopf bei den epilepsien =)

----------


## rirateme

Super, jetzt habe ichs verstanden. Danke Nilaaa  :Top:

----------


## Fenestra77

Also Syphillis ist m.E. ein ganz heier Kandidat.

----------


## tortet

So, meine Lieben, nachdem mich Amboss jetzt zwangsgekickt hat (Account planmaessig abgelaufen) mache ich Schluss fr heut und harre der Dinge, die da kommen werden.

Schiebe hiermit einen gewaltigen Motivationsbatzen an Euch alle rber - morgen nicht die Nerven verlieren, dann klappt das schon. (****zitter****)

Schlaft gut und erholt Euch, dann zeigen wir morgen dem Hex den Stinkefinger.

----------


## rirateme

> Also Syphillis ist m.E. ein ganz heier Kandidat.


Wie kommst du darauf ?

----------


## Fenestra77

tortet, dir auch viel Glck....

weil Syphilis noch nie dran war und man dazu viel sagen kann. Aber du weit ja, wie das mit Statistik ist ;)

----------


## tortet

Meiner ist Kawasaki--- war auch noch nie dran. Oder Melanom.... Oder das Nieren-Ca ....

Danke Fenestra!

Good luck fr morgen, ich schau mal, ob ich noch ne Runde Joggen hinkrieg.

----------


## Fenestra77

Kawasaki wr nun richtig fies  :Big Grin:

----------


## rirateme

Kawasaki wre mir lieber als Syphilis... 
tortet, viel Erfolg !!

----------


## Omega-6

lungen-ca ist mein tipp. noch nie dran aber zweithufigstes ca .....aber wer weiss

----------


## Nilani

So, da ich nicht wei, zu welcher unchristlichen Zeit ich hier wieder reinschaue ... ich wnche euch allen morgen (und natrlich an den anderen Tagen) gaaaaaaanz viel Glck und Erfolgt. Versucht die Sache ruhig und konzentriert anzugehen, dann klappt das schon, ihr wart alle so fleiig in den letzten Wochen. Kaum zu glauben, dass ich den Mist vor nem halben Jahr berstanden hab, aber es funktioniert und in 3 Tagen seid ihr halbe rzte  :Knuddel:   :Top:

----------


## Fenestra77

Lungen Ca war schon mal dran.

Danke Nilani! Ganz schn tzende Situation. Aber weit du ja...

----------


## Salerno

@nilani ich bin morgen ganze rztin  :Blush:  ( wenn alles gut lafst !!!!)

----------


## wischmopp

Viel Erfolg Euch allen morgen!! Tot, toi, toi!!!!

----------


## Omega-6

^nope lungenca war noch ned dran hab gerade nochmal bei amboss nachgsehen und in der fallzusammendarstellung tauchts auch ned auf

----------


## kcr33

Danke!!! Wnsche uns allen viel Kraft und Erfolg morgen!!!!!!!! Bis morgen

----------


## Mera1412

Vor Stressvermeidung hab ich die ganze letzte Woche kaum was gemacht...und jetzt sucht mich die Panik heim. Oh gott, ich hab keine LKs der Lernempfehlungen wegen der mglichen Flle angeschaut. Wieso bin ich nur so doof ;______;  :Traurig: 



Edit: Noch ne Frage. Wann geht ihr ins Bett? Ich bin die letzten Tage immer gegen 1 Uhr ins Bett gegangen, aber dementsprechend erst gegen 9 Uhr-10 Uhr aufgewacht...
Ich msste gegen halb 8 meinen Bus erwischen, also ne Stunde vorher aufwachen...das wr 6:30 Uhr etwa...sollte ich meine 8 Stunden Schlaf nehmen, also gegen 22 Uhr pennen gehen? Was meint ihr...

----------


## rirateme

@Mera: Ich hab die Flle auch nicht extra gelernt, keinen einzigen.

Euch allen viel Glck fr die nchsten Tage ! Es war schn hier mit euch zusammen zu lernen und Tipps wie Sorgen wie Merksprche auszutauschen !!  :love:   :love:   :love:

----------


## kcr33

wird das Forum durchgehend bis Donnerstag geschlossen bleiben?? Oder auch nur bis 16 Uhr wie bei Amboss?

----------


## Omega-6

ich bin sicherheitshalber alle pot.flle einmal durch. sicher ist sicher und ein bis zwei flle aus deren vorschlgen kamen bisher immer ran. Gehe jetzt ins bett, damit ich morgen noch in ruhe frhstck essen kann.  muss um sieben das haus verlassen. also euch alles alles gute und wir hren uns sicher nach dem examen  :Smilie:

----------


## tachykard

Danke Euch allen frs Miteinanderlernen! Wnsch Euch einen khlen Kopf morgen!
Eine Freundin hat mir Bonbons geschenkt und da stand drauf: Vier ist bestanden. Bestanden ist gut. Gut ist fast eins! In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht!

----------


## kcr33

Ohja die gute Nacht wnsche ich Euch auch und toi toi toi fr die nchsten drei Tage (falls das Forum wirklich nicht zugnglich sein sollte bis DO). Ich werde jetzt duschen und dann auch ins bett gehen. Bye!!!

----------


## Jean-Luc

Wnsche Allen auch viel Glck morgen! Schlaft gut!

----------


## abi07

Von mir auch allen alles Gute und vor allem viel Erfolg fr morgen und die nchsten Tage! Wir schaffen das schon alles!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jean-Luc

Ach so ist mir noch eingefallen, ein Kollege von mir meinte, dass es von den Bden her in den Stadthallen wo wir schreiben sehr laut ist, wenn die Leute stndig rein und raus gehen. Vielleicht erinnert ihr Euch morgen daran und versucht nicht so einen Krach zu machen, damit sich die anderen noch konzentrieren knnen, denn nicht jeder trgt Ohropax (Ich schon. Habe aber einen Kollegen versprochen, es hier zu erwhnen.)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

H, wer sagt dass das Forum die 3 Tage geschlossen bleibt ? Beim jetzigen Physikum wars doch auch offen, nur mit reduziertem Interface. 

Ja, ich schliesse mich an, bitte seid leise, denn nicht jeder hat Stpsel !  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wcf65

ich bin zwar noch am lernen. aber ihr sollt es ja noch lesen bevor ihr schlafen geht.
also: Viel erfolg fr die nchsten 3 tage.
ist das forum wirklich nicht zugglich?

----------


## Calaysa

Ich wnsch euch auch allen viel Erfolg fr die nchsten drei Tage

----------


## Fenestra77

Das Forum ist zugnglich, aber miamed whrend der Prfungzeit nicht.

----------


## Fenestra77

Allen maximale Erfolge!!!

----------


## loplop

Wnsch auch viel Erfolg und das ntige Glck natrlich!

----------


## ntx91

Miamed ist nur von 8:30 bis 16 Uhr nicht zugnglich und das gilt glaube ich auch nur fr das kreuzen.

----------


## marie_e

Allen viel Erfolg und ein Quntchen Glck...danke fr die aufbauende Zeit mit euch.  :Knuddel:

----------


## tiw28

Viel Erfolg!!

----------


## rirateme

Ist noch jemand am Lernen ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## marie_e

Joa, ich.....kann noch nich runterfahren...

----------


## rirateme

Du warst ja sowieso fter abends oder nachts noch da, Marie  :hmmm...: 
Muss noch ein paar wichtige LK durchlesen...leider, denn mein Schreibort ist so weit weg dass ich um kurz nach 5 schon wieder aufstehen muss  :grrrr....:

----------


## acetylcholin19

hier ;) ich lese auch ncoh...

----------


## marie_e

Ich les auch noch die ein oder andere Lk, ja war auch meist noch etwas spter am lernen. Hab nur grad das Gefhl das ich nur noch wenig wei,  aber das geht bestimmt nicht nur mir so. Bei mir klingelt der Wecker "erst" halb 6.

----------


## rirateme

acetylcholin, nach dem Stex mssen wir uns unbedingt noch mal ber Forschung unterhalten ;) 

Marie, ui, das ist ja auch ganz schn frh. Ich begegne andauernd Sachen in den LK, die verlinkt sind und die ich nochmal durchlesen msste aber inzwischen beherrsche ich mich und klicke nichts mehr an, sonst ist das ne unendliche Geschichte...  :Comuter:

----------


## marie_e

Joa, will in Ruhe versuchen was zu essen, Kffchen trinken. Nix macht mich nervser als zu spt aufzustehen.

Ich berflieg auch nur noch, wird nix verlinktes etc mehr gelesen. Ich hoff einfach das doch etwas vom vielen lesen und kreuzen hngen geblieben is.
Na ja, wir werden sehen.

----------


## acetylcholin19

sehr gerne  :Smilie: 

ja ich schau mir grad noch die noch roten karten an - und kreuz nochmal lernkarten von dingen die ich stndig miteinander verwechsele (Bsp: Stress- und Dranginkontinenz^^) - einfach rein damit ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis was es jetzt ber Wochen nicht anderweitig in mein Hirn geschafft hat

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich steh auch um halb sechs auf...und geh noch ne ganz kleine runde laufen mit schner musik...hab ich beim physikum damals auch gemacht...

----------


## Mera1412

Ich wei gefhlt ohnehin nicht viel, sodass ich schon seit einiger Zeit aufgegeben habe, mich in LKs zu verlieren. Dafr kreuz ich noch ein wenig und werd mir meine schriftlichen Unterlagen nochmal angucken und versuchen zu schlafen. mde und zombiemig will ich da auch nicht erscheinen, ich muss auf meine Logik vertrauen...

Allen hier viel Erfolg. Wird schon...hoffentlich...

----------


## rirateme

So Leute, ich geh jetzt nach Hause. Muss noch packen und natrlich auch ein bisschen Schlaf bekommen, wenn auch leider wohl nicht ausreichend  :Grinnnss!: 

Drck euch nochmal die Daumen, wir schaffen das. Bis morgen !  :love: 


Aprs le dluge, NOUS !!!

----------


## acetylcholin19

Ich wnsch euch auch allen viel Erfolg!  :Top:

----------


## marie_e

Jup, wnsch ich euch auch :Knuddel:

----------


## MC Ren

Auf ins Gemetzel !

----------


## Elena1989

Viel Erfolg euch allen! Ihr schafft das schon!

----------


## esa7

Wie fandet ihr den ersten Tag? Fr mich ist es super gelaufen, fand sowohl Einzelfragen als auch Flle gut machbar, war so schn viel Gyn und Pd dabei.

----------


## Saphira.

Was waren es denn fr Flle? War was von den Spekulierungen dabei?  :Grinnnss!: 


Viel Glck auch noch euch allen, besonders fr die nchsten Tage!

----------


## LilleLotta

Ja, fand es auch ganz gut machbar  :Grinnnss!:  obwohl, Zwillingsgeburt ist schon special, fr alle sie sonst nichts damit zu tun haben...

Flle waren

Zwilingsschwangerschaft / Geburt
Diastolische Herzinsuffizienz
Status Epilepticus
Magen-Ca

Liebe grsse und gute zwei Tage noch Euch allen!!!

----------


## Lizard

Den Zwillingsfall fand ich echt blde. Ansonsten wars ok  :Smilie:

----------


## Fenestra77

Also ich wussten noch nicht, dass man Trastuzumab beim Magenkarzinom gibt

----------


## tiw28

Ich muss sagen ich fand es eher durchwachsen ;)

Wisst Ihr wann mit der ersten Hochrechnung zu rechnen ist?






> Also ich wussten noch nicht, dass man Trastuzumab beim Magenkarzinom gibt


Ja, ich auch nicht ;)
das war aber dennoch nicht die korrekte Lsung zu dieser Frage?! Oder etwa doch?  :Embarrassment: 

Wenn ich recht entsinne hab ich da das unten drunter genommen.... (Bekomme mein Heft gleich erst gebracht ;))) )

----------


## sillantar

Da waren schon einige Hmmer dabei. Mir war bis heute zum Beispiel nicht klar, dass "Arsin" tatschlich ein Name fr Arsenwasserstoff ist. ;)

----------


## kardio1

hat gerade mal einer das Aufgabenheft fr A zur Hand und kann mir sagen was Frage 82 war? Laut Hochrechnung hab ich da was genommen was wohl ausser mir keiner hat, das kann doch nicht sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## tiw28

Wer hat mal den Link zur Hochrechnung?! Wir sind wohl zu bld.....

----------


## tiw28

> hat gerade mal einer das Aufgabenheft fr A zur Hand und kann mir sagen was Frage 82 war? Laut Hochrechnung hab ich da was genommen was wohl ausser mir keiner hat, das kann doch nicht sein


2. Wahl bei generalisierten tonisch klonischen Status e

----------


## kardio1

danke!

----------


## Nilaaa

hallo leute kann mir einer nen rat geben welche fcher noch nicht gefragt wurden wrd mir das gern angucken

----------


## Melli7988

Ich hoffe bald hier - http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...63#post1721563
 lsst sich leider noch nicht ffnen  :Frown:

----------


## Nilaaa

welche fcher huckt ihr euch noch an?

----------


## Unregistriert

Ein eingescantes Aufgabenheft existiert nicht zufllig schon im Netz, oder?

----------


## Unregistriert

Nilaa, im Facebook gibts ne Auflistung mit fehlenden Fchern. 
Neuro, Ortho, Uro, Derma, Auge, Psychiatrie

----------


## tiw28

Ich denke das wird erst morgen richtig interessant! Heute ist das noch die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich bin heute soooo mde. Hatte mir soviel vorgenommen und jetzt mach ich seit Stunden gar nix. Aber Tag 1 lief gut und wenn man dann morgen definitiv wei, was noch in etwa fehlt, dann kann man morgen nochmal richtig was machen. Z.B. 2 kleine Fcher wiederholen/kreuzen oder so.....
Ich freu mich so, dass soviel Gyn drankam  :Smilie:  Hatte ja fr die nchsten Tage noch auf Zervix- oder Mamma-CA gehofft aber das wr ein bisschen zuviel des Guten fr andere und sicher ganz unwahrscheinlich ;)

----------


## wcf65

hey leute...bei mir liefs nicht so toll bin bei 58%...bis voll deprimiert deshalb.
infektio fehlt doch auch oder? bis das grad am wiederholen.

----------


## acetylcholin19

bei mir wars auch nicht gut...hab doch geschaut...wird eng

----------


## Unregistriert

Nix ist verloren.Mut nicht verlieren.Weiterkmpfen.Mein erster Examenstag lief damals auch nicht so berzeugend.Im Verlauf wurde es deutlich besser,und der Arztwerdung stand nix entgegen.Morgen liegt Dir die Fcherauswahl vielleicht eher.

----------


## rirateme

Hallo ihr lieben,
das Layout vom Forum ist heute ja mal ganz komisch, vermutlich wegen der Serverlast....

Zum Hex: Ich war schockiert, ehrlich gesagt ich fand es schwer und den Fall mit der Zwillingsgeburt hat schon sehr spezielle Fragen gehabt.
Ich hatte allerdings auch verdammt Pech, denn Gyn war ein Schwachpunkt von fr heute nachmittag nochmal zur Wiederholung angedacht hatte, aber natrlich kam es gleich am 1. Tab und nicht nur das, sondern auch noch mit einem schwierigen Fall  :Traurig: 

Also bei mir lief es sehr schlecht, hab Vieles falsch (nicht verglichen mit ML, aber wei das vom Diskutieren mit anderen)...


Naja, es muss irgendwie weitergehen !
Euch noch viel Kraft !

----------


## abi07

Gyn kann ich ja eigentlich auch gut, aber der Fall war nicht so meins...da htte ich lieber ein Karzinom gehabt. Naja, wenigstens kann man die Gyn-Sachen jetzt beiseite legen...ich werde mir nochmal Auge, HNO, Rechtsmedizin und Ortho kurz anschauen. 

Euch allen einen entspannten Abend!

----------


## Micky78

Und bitte die Nerven schonen.Morgen werden die Karten neu gemischt.Ich drck Euch die Daumen.

----------


## LillithSophie

Lernt ihr alle heute noch ?ich koennte wenn dann gleich erst und kann irgendwie nicht mehr.fand es heute nicht gut ,leider.dabei hab ich mich erst total gefreut ,als ich den gyn fall gesehen hab,aber die
Fragen  :Frown:  .was knnte denn in innere noch kommen?Leukmien?ekg?viel viel erfolg euch allen morgen!!

----------


## abi07

Endokrino und Rheuma war auch noch nicht... :Nixweiss:

----------


## UndIch1

... es war eine oder sogar zwei Bechterew Fragen und die SLE Frage - was natrlich nicht vor erneuter Rheuma-Konfrontation in den nchsten Tag schtzt ;)

----------


## Fenestra77

Ich fands heute auch ziemlich speziell. Mehrlingsschwangerschaft. Da gibts keine LK bei Miamed, oder? Hab nix gefunden. Morbus Binswanger, dann dieses komische Kinder Syndrom, dachte eigentlich auch, dass ich wei, was ne Roux Y Anastomose ist, aber die Antworten waren mies. Musste raten. Ich hoffe auch, morgen wirds besser..

----------


## rosenrot27

Aber heute war so viel Gyn  :Grinnnss!:  Fr morgen ahne ich da ehr nichts gutes... Auge, Derma, HNO,... Pharma war ja eigtl auch schon genug fand ich!! Das reicht fr den Rest! Haltet durch! Es ist ja fast geschafft. Frohes Schaffen morgen noch und viel Erfolg.

----------


## medicus14

Hey Leute! man sollte nicht aufgeben! die Ruhe bewahren und sein bestes geben.

----------


## tortet

Achwas, Psy wirds morgen bestimmt wieder rausreissen.... Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Wenn man sich so die Anzahl der Fragen anschaut, drfte nicht mehr viel Gyn kommen, oder was meint Ihr? Ich hoffs jedenfalls... diese Zwillingsgeburt war der reinste Fragenblindflug.

@Lilith: Niere fehlt aucht noch  -  und irgend jemand hat hier mal geschrieben, dass bisher immer ein Lymphom/Leukmiefall mit dabei war (keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt, bin jetzt zu mde, um es nachzusehen).


Viel Erfolg Euch allen morgen! Bald ist es geschafft!

----------


## Unregistriert

Ja, im Frhjahr sehr oft eine Leukmie/Lympho als Fall dran.

LG rirateme

----------


## Unregistriert

Ganz viel Erfolg! Kann es kaum glauben, dass ihr schon dran seid....

----------


## tortet

Me neither....  :hmmm...: 



Ich denke, heute kommt der Pdi-Block. Freu mich schon  :Oh nee...: ((( Bh.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Urgs, ich fands heute deutlich schwerer als gestern. Und komischer.  :Keks:  ... naja, bin gespannt. 

Ach ja, die Flle waren: Neuroborrelliose, Zwangserkrankung, MEN 1 und ein unfallchirurgischer Fall mit OSG-Fraktur

Morgen kommt dann wohl noch Uro, Pd, Visceralchirurgie, Rechtsmed., ... was noch?

----------


## abi07

Fand es heute auch furchtbar (bis auf Psych) - vor allem die Einzelfragen. Ich hab die letzten beiden Tage Auge und Derma nochmal komplett gekreuzt und viel gelesen, aber war mir bei kaum einer Frage sicher. So was... Und dann die anderen Flle neben Psych waren auch eher so naja...zu viel Raterei...

Hmatologie fehlt noch, Miss.

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich bin heute ganze 10% schlechter als gestern  :Frown:  Fr morgen mssten noch an die 40 -50Fragen Innere drankommen, bestimmt noch 2 Flle. Da kam ja heute nicht viel dran.

----------


## Estrella_83

Fand auch, dass unverschmt viele Pharmafragen drankamen....gestern schon fast alle und heute nochmal mind.10? So schwer kam mir das in keinem anderen Examen vor

----------


## abi07

Bei Innere fehlt halt noch Hmato, evtl. etwas Rheuma und Niere. Letzteres wre ja evtl. eine Kombi mit Uro wert. Funktioniert aber genauso mit Pd, was ja auch noch kaum dran war. Wie schn, dass das eines meiner schwchsten Fcher ist... :Keks:

----------


## wischmopp

Huhu, Ihr Lieben,
ich pfeiffe echt aus dem letzten Loch! Seid Ihr auch so fertig?
Hatte bis gerade eben die totale Panik, weil ich ein ganz furchtbar schlechtes Gefhl heute hatte. Hat sich aber gar nicht besttigt, wie es aussieht. Hoffentlich bleibt die Tendenz so! Ich sollte heute auch noch mal Pd anschauen, bin da gar nicht gut. Ich kann aber nimmer ...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich bin im Moment 6% schlechter als gestern... hoffen wir mal, dass es morgen wieder angenehmer wird. Wobei mir Pd., Viszeralchir und Uro eigentlich liegen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@wischmopp- ja, bin auch total im Eimer. Alle meine Kommilitonen sahen aber auch echt fertig aus...  :Keks: 

Wrde mir auch gern noch etwas Uro anschaun... mag aber eigentlich nicht mehr...

----------


## abi07

Ha, die ML-Fcherverteilung besttigt mein Gefhl, dass ber die Maen viel Neuro geprft wurde. Und schweres Neuro dazu...
Aber noch mehr Derma und Auge?  Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...einen Augenfall wird es aber wohl zum Glck auch diesmal nicht geben...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich fand Neuro echt auch total abartig. Eigentlich mag ich Neuro, aber ich musste so dermaen intensiv nachdenken bei fast allen Fragen.... das war nicht mehr schn. Was mich auch irritiert hat, war, dass sowohl gestern wie auch heute Karpaltunnelsyndrom drankam. Ist mir vorher noch nicht aufgefallen, dass zweimal die selbe Krankheit geprft wird in einem Examen..

----------


## monika87

Schaut ihr eure Ergebnisse nach Statistik oder nach Medi-Learn Dozenten? Gestern hatte ich 72,9% laut dozenten (71% laut statistik) und heute 59,3% Laut Dozenten(63,2% laut Statistik).. Heute hatte ich besseres Gefhl als gestern und trotzdem weniger Punkte... Ich dachte heute wird alles besser und morgen gehe ich entspannter... Aber jetzt bin ich total verzweifelt...  :Frown: (((( Ich will eine 4.... Gott,bitte ich will nur bestehen!

----------


## Unregistriert

Aber die Ergebnisse sind doch durch MediLearn noch gar nicht ausgewertet, oder? bisher zeigt meine Seite erst 27 ausgewertete Fragen....

----------


## Estrella_83

Ja genau. Das ist ja nur das Aktuelle der Dozenten.....und dann hast du doch insgesamt so 65% und da nur noch 1/3 Fragen drankommen, msstest du ja jetzt schon nur knappe 50% kreuzen morgen um durchzufallen. Das wird nicht so kommen ;)

----------


## Estrella_83

Und ich glaube auch, dass kein Auge oder Derma mehr drankommt. Und evtl. werden es auch weniger Fragen Innere sein als sonst und Ortho glaub ich auch nicht, dass da soviele Fragen drankommen. Das haut ja sonst hinten und vorne nicht hin mit der Aufteilung. Die haben dieses Mal echt alles etwas umstrukturiert...

----------


## tortet

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder sind die Flle dieses Jahr besonders speziell? Und die Neurologen hat anscheinend irgendwas geritten .... wieso diese Kolibrischwrme???
Habe mich heute durch Auge und HNO geraten (und groesstenteils durch den Rest auch)  - ich hoffe, dass die Orthopden morgen ihrem Ruf gerecht werden und ein paar ohne Rateglck lsbare Aufgaben vorbereitet haben.

Habt Ihr auf Medilearn live schon die Liste gesehen? Also wer bei Facebook ist... 
Morgen kommt Pdi, Ortho (+Rest Chirurgie), die Leukmien, Uro und Genetik. HNO knnten theoretisch noch 6 Fragen kommen und Arbeitsmedizin fehlen auch noch 5 oder so. Achja... und noch Rechtsmedizin.

----------


## Estrella_83

Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass unbedingt Leukmien drankommen.....Kann ja auch Rheuma oder so in Innere gefragt werden. Was eben auch noch nicht wirklich drankam.

----------


## rirateme

Hey Leute,
ja, es ist wirklich furchtbar wie detailliert und teilweise wenig relevant die IMPP-Fragen dieses Mal sind !!!  :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....: 
Hab auch kein gutes Gefhl fr heute, werde die Ergebnisse aber erst morgen nachmittag vergleichen. 

Das einzige was mich noch motiviert ist die Tatsache, dass in weniger als 24 h der ganze Mist vorbei ist ! Kommt schon, noch ein mal antreten und dann nie wieder! Das schaffen wir !!  :Knuddel:

----------


## Unregistriert

Ja eben, wie kommen alle auf Leukmie? Das jetzige Examen scheint der Phantasie ohnehin keine Grenzen zu setzen. Ich wrde sagen alles ist offen.

----------


## tortet

Bin heute ganz schn fertig.... wer noch?  :hmmm...: 
Ich hoffe nur, dass es morgen endlich ein wenig entspannter wird..... Drcke Euch die Daumen! Egal, wie es ausgeht, morgen nachmittag sind wir erstmal durch.

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich befrchte auch fast, dass man einfach nicht voraussagen kann, was morgen noch drankommt. Passt ja auch jetzt von der Aufteilung her schon gar nicht mehr.
Wei auch gar nicht was ich wiederholen soll, denn ich bezweifel, dass fast 20 Fragen Ortho kommen werden. Knnte ja auch gut sein, dass die 5 einzelne Fragen dazu stellen. Und zB Rechtsmedizin und HNO bis auf die paar Fragen heute einfach wegfallen lassen.....man wei es einfach nicht.
Eigentlich wrde ich das auch lassen aber steh jetzt genau auf ner glatten %-Zahl und das wird super rgerlich, wenn ich am Ende dann wegen nem halben % die schlechtere Note hab.
Auf der anderen Seite kann es gar nicht schlechter als heute kommen.....wegen dem ganzen Neurozeug  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich muss hier mal los werde, dass ich es echt super toll, finde wie schnell das medi-learn Team die Fragen auswertet! Das ist echt toll!!  :Love:

----------


## wcf65

hallo leute.
ich hab laut statistig 67% und laut dozenten 51%  was fr ein groer unterschied...aber die dizenten liegen doch eher richtig.

----------


## kcr33

bin fix u fertig

----------


## Unregistriert

Die Dozenten haben doch noch gar nicht alle Fragen ausgewertet, also erstmal noch ganz ruhig abwarten.

----------


## Milana

War jetzt was lnger nicht online und bin deswegen ein bisschen spt dran (hab aber trotzdem ganz feste die Dumchen fr euch gedrckt), deswegen:

...besser spt als nie: Fr morgen nochmal alles Gute euch allen, rockt den letzten Tag und dann ist alles vorbei!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Danke, Milana. 
Ich finde es ist schon jetzt ein mega-geiles Gefhl, dass mehr als die Hlfte vorbei ist...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Puh....ich bin ja so geschafft!!!! Ich knnte mich hinlegen und nur noch schlafen. Ich htte nicht gedacht, dass das so anstrengend ist. 
Euch allen fr morgen noch Kraft und Ausdauer!!! Wir haben es fast geschafft!!

----------


## tortet

Mchte mich Miss Verstndnis hiermit anschliessen und ein herzliches Dankeschn an das Medilearn-Examenteam loswerden. 

@wcf: Im Zweifelsfalle sind wohl die Dozentenantworten hher zu werten, denke ich.... bei Tag 2 hoffe ich allerdings auch auf das Gegenteil. Allerdings - wenn soviele statistisch daneben liegen, muss die Bestehensgrenze wahrscheinlich angepasst werden (*hier kommt die rosa Hoffnungswolke*)  - es sei denn, morgen wird es ein extrem einfacher Tag. Wre ja mal was Neues.

Kann mir mal bitte jemand ein paar Schlge auf den Hinterkopf verpassen..... habt ihr auch die Antwort-Verschlimmbesseritis????

----------


## wischmopp

Bei mir stimmt die Statistik heute haargenau mit der Dozentenmeinung berein, gestern war ein Unterschied von 1%. Ist der Unterschied bei Euch wirklich so gro?

----------


## monika87

Vor 3 Studen hatte ich fast Infarkt bekommen,als ich gesehen habe,dass ich fr heute laut Dozenten bei 55,1% liege... Jetzt sind alles Ergebnisse da. Fazit(Ich nehme die laut Dozenten,die mssen richtiger sein):gestern 72,9%,heute 60,4%....... Groer Unterschied. Ich weiss nicht was heute bei mir los war,ich fand beide Tage bis jetzt schwer(H2013 war wie Kindergartenspiel wie das jetzt bei uns..)... Ich hoffe wie gesagt nur auf eine 4...  :Frown:  Lieber Gott,nur eine sichere 4 bitte! Nicht,dass ich morgen durchfalle  :Frown:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Jaaaa! Also gestern zumindest, heute habe ich es mir nicht angetan, die verbesserten Antworten nachzuschauen. Nichtwissen ist manchmal besser...
Das "Arsin" rgert mich jetzt noch...

Ich bin auch an beiden Tagen in der statistischen Auswertung einige Punkte besser als in der Expertenauswertung.

----------


## wischmopp

Du fllst sicher nicht durch, Monika!! Das reicht auf jeden Fall, keine Angst!

----------


## Mera1412

> [...]gestern 72,9%,heute 60,4% [...] Ich hoffe wie gesagt nur auf eine 4...  Lieber Gott,nur eine sichere 4 bitte! Nicht,dass ich morgen durchfalle


Mein zweiter Tag ist auch um etwa 5 Fragen schlechter als gestern. Ich will auch nur bestehen, bitte, bitte, morgen soll ein schner Tag werden /o\

Total rgerlich. Nach Statistik wr ich fr Tag 2 auch viel besser :/ Gestern war es aber auch komisch...


NUR NOCH MORGEN LEUTE!!!!  kaum zu glauben, dass es wirklich bald vorbei ist ;_;

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> (H2013 war wie Kindergartenspiel wie das jetzt bei uns..)


Ach wie originell, das eigene StEx ist immer das schwerste  :hmmm...:

----------


## tiw28

@ Antwort-Verschlimmbesseritis: grrrrrr.... Ja ich kenn das !!!

Bin jetzt mit Tag eins und zwei laut Dozenten aber knapp(!!) ber 80% (wie whrend der gesamten lernphase... Immer nur ne knappe 2) .... Hoffe ich kann das morgen besttigen....

@ Monika: du hast vollkommen recht!! H13 war gefhlt viel leichter ;)

----------


## abi07

@Coxy: Na klar!  :hmmm...: 

Sehr individuelle Sache - Neurofreaks sind jedenfalls auf ihre Kosten gekommen...wenn sie eine Herausforderung gesucht haben... :hmmm...:  

Warten wir mal ab, was der morgige Tag noch so bereithlt.

----------


## monika87

> Ach wie originell, das eigene StEx ist immer das schwerste


Will nicht originell sein... Aber wenn man beide Prfungen vergleicht,kann man sagen,dass der Unterschied gross ist...  :Frown:

----------


## Mera1412

Ich habe um ehrlich zu sein bisher so gekreuzt wie an den Generalproben :P Ich darf nicht meckern :P

----------


## tortet

@tiw: solange Du ber 80% bist..... sei froh - mir fehlen leider 2% zur besseren Note. Mh! Sind genau die 4 Fragen, die ich verschlimmbessert habe..... Kriegst Du morgen schon hin!

@Coxy: wundert Dich das?  :hmmm...: 

@Mera: in den Proben lagst Du doch ganz gut, glaube ich? Wird schon!

und fr Monika und alle anderen sind die Daumen auch gedrckt. Morgen kriegen wir ganz einfache Flle! So!

----------


## tiw28

> @tiw: solange Du ber 80% bist..... sei froh - mir fehlen leider 2% zur besseren Note. Mh! Sind genau die 4 Fragen, die ich verschlimmbessert habe.....


Bin ja auch froh! Aber ich sehe es kommen, mir wird nachher auch ein Pnktchen fehlen ;)

Nebenbei: 
MediLearn knnte den schon sehr genialen Service noch dadurch verbessern, dass die Dozenten Tipps bezglich anfechtbarer Fragen geben wrden ;))

Was haltet ihr davon MediLearn-Team

----------


## tortet

Hm.... glaube nicht, dass Medilearn dort Empfehlungen geben sollte - die sollten doch irgendwie eine neutrale Instanz bleiben, finde ich.

Welche Fragen wren das denn Deiner Meinung nach? Ich wre fr 41/B (Delir/Bipolar/...), 106/B (schizoiphrene halten sowohl unbeirrbar am Wahn fest UND sie mgen keine Gegenargumente), 62/B Druckfehler (2x endokrin aktiv bei Pankreas-Ca) und 63/B ist damit auch nicht eindeutig gestellt.

----------


## abi07

Ich bewundere es echt, dass ihr euch so genau mit den Fragen auseinandersetzt. Mir haben die 5 Stunden gereicht, jetzt habe ich nur das Ergebnis angeschaut und gut ist. Ich wei nicht mal, ob ich hinterher nachschauen werde, was denn nun genau richtig und falsch war. Bin ohnehin niemand, der da was anfechten wrde. 
Finde das echt immer faszinierend, wie hier an den Examenstagen schon die Fragendiskussionen aus dem Boden schieen. Ich knnte das jetzt echt nicht - versuche, ein bisschen zu entspannen und noch was fr morgen anzuschauen. Tag 1 und 2 sind fr mich Geschichte...

@tortet: Auf jeden Fall kriegen wir einen mega leichten 3. Tag. Da bin ich absolut sicher. Und da holst du dann auch die 4 Pnktchen locker wieder raus!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tiw28

> Hm.... glaube nicht, dass Medilearn dort Empfehlungen geben sollte - die sollten doch irgendwie eine neutrale Instanz bleiben, finde ich.
> 
> Welche Fragen wren das denn Deiner Meinung nach? Ich wre fr 41/B (Delir/Bipolar/...), 106/B (schizoiphrene halten sowohl unbeirrbar am Wahn fest UND sie mgen keine Gegenargumente), 62/B Druckfehler (2x endokrin aktiv bei Pankreas-Ca) und 63/B ist damit auch nicht eindeutig gestellt.


@abi: ja ich kann das auch nicht... Werde mich aber bermorgen nochma damit beschftigen (und max 2 eingaben schreiben... Ist viel Arbeit wenn mans Ernst meint  :hmmm...:  ) und es gibt hier bei medilearn schon einige Themen hierzu!

----------


## Fenestra77

Man kann nur den Kopf schtteln.

Bin im Gegensatz zum H2013 bis jetzt 10% schlechter. Morgen viel Glck fr alle. Wenn das IMPP da nicht noch einen mega einfachen Tag raushaut, dann wei ich auch nicht.

----------


## Unregistriert

Findet ihr eigentlich auch, dass dieses Examen so komplett anders ist als alle bisherigen Examen? Wenn ich z.B. mal F 2013 als Beispiel nehme.. Der AllEX wurde geschrieben, bevor es dieses Examen gab, dennoch konnte man locker flockig vieles mit dem Buch beantworten. Wenn ich nun unser Examen anschaue, dann wrde ich glauben, dass ganze Kapitel in meinem Buch fehlen, da quasi nichts von dem Kram so intensiv thematisiert wurde...

----------


## abi07

"Anders" wrde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen, aber es waren sehr viele Sachen dabei, die ICH (!) noch nie im Leben gehrt habe. Das ist frustrierend nach Monaten des Lernens, aber vielleicht normal - keine Ahnung. Oder es liegt an mir. 

Aber an der grundstzlichen Examensstruktur hat sich nichts gendert.

----------


## Unregistriert

Glaube nicht, dass es wirklich viel schwerer ist als sonst; immerhin liegt der Mittelwert der erreichten Prozente nach dem zweiten Tag bei 77%. Alles gute fr Morgen

----------


## Fenestra77

Nee, geht mir sehr hnlich. Es ist alles viel tiefgrndiger. Sonst waren es doch eher immer mehr Basics, bis auf Ausnahmen. Jetzt hat sich das Verhltnis umgekehrt.

----------


## tortet

Keine Ahnung, was die Alt-Hexler dazu meinen, aber ich hatte bei ca. 30% (heute eher mehr) der Fragen das Gefhl, komplett raten zu muessen.


Meiner Meinung nach wurden in den Fllen berdurchschittlich viele Fragen gestellt, deren Antworten man bei Amboss schlicht und ergreifend nicht findet. (den Allex kenne ich nicht). Was ja nicht tragisch wre, wenn die Fragen per Ausschlussprinzip beantwortbar wren - das war ja leider nicht immer eindeutig.


@abi: Du hast vllig Recht. Wre auch gern so locker wie Du  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## acetylcholin19

bei mir wars gestern ja gar gar gar nicht gut - heute minimal besser - ich hoffe, ich pack es...wobei bei sich mir die ergebnisse zwischen statistik und dozenten um 5% unterscheiden (ist das bei euch auch so? eher nach den dozenten gehen vermutlihc...) Was schaut ihr euch (wenn berhaupt) noch an? Meint ihr wirklich es kommt noch so viel Ortho...? Ich fand den Unfallchirurgiefall schon auch Ortholastig - nur 1 Frage kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...

----------


## luce

Bei mir auch 6% Unterschied zw. Statistik und Dozenten  :Frown:  aber leider sind wahrscheinlich die Dozenten-Lsungen die richtigen.  :Frown: 
Gestern war es bei mir nur 1 Punkt unterschied! 
Allen viel Erfolg Morgen!!!

----------


## rirateme

Also wenn es morgen genauso schwer wird wie in den vergangenen beiden Tagen habe ich ein Riesenproblem.... :Heul:   :Heul: 
Wie knnen die eigentlich erwarten, dass man sich jedes mini Detail einfach mal so merken kann ? Und wie knnen die erwarten, dass ich zur Vorbereitung mal eben noch beinahe Facharztwissen zu speziellen Gyn-Fragestellungen gelesen habe  ?  :Nixweiss:  Ich hasse es, das man kaum eine Chance bekommt auf ein gutes Ergebnis, nur Jura ist noch schlimmer in der Hinsicht !!

----------


## Estrella_83

Jetzt haben die Frage 39 bei Auflage A doch noch auf Antwort E gendert......das haben nur 13,6% gekreuzt. Ach man....somit wieder 1 Punkt weniger  :Frown: 
Das war die Frage mit dem 54-Jhrigen, was man ihm zum Parkinson noch dazu gibt. Kein L-Dopa sondern MAO-Hemmer

----------


## tortet

Nicht aufgeben! Wir ziehen das jetzt durch, morgen wirds deutlich einfacher und es wird reichen!


Gute Nacht zusammen!


Edit: habe ich gerade aus den Leitlinien von AWMF kopiert

 "Bei unzureichender Wirkung einer Monotherapie mit Dopamin-Agonisten oder Unvertrglichkeit von Dopamin-
Agonisten bevor eine ausreichend wirksame Dosis erreicht wurde, sollte zur weitergefhrten Agonistentherapie eine Kombinationstherapie mit L-Dopa eingeleitet werden."

Allerdings werden die Leitlinien gerade berarbeitet -.- Wrde sagen, wenn der MAO-Hemmer richtig sein soll, ist die Frage mindestens anfechtbar! (aber ich hr jetzt auf abi und hre auf damit  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Mera1412

Ich wrd zwar gerne noch Urologie oder Ortho kreuzen, aber ich bin so mde  :Big Grin:  Dafr hab ich heute das Spiel "2048" endlich gelst  :Big Grin:  Ich bin echt ne faule Socke :P

Heute war ich nach der statistischen Auswertung so happy, aber nach der Dozentenauswertung gingen ganze 5 Fragen flten...danach verging mir auch die Lust und Motivation, irgendwas noch zu machen. Bh, ich denke auch, dass fr Tag 2 einige Fragen rausfliegen werden.

@tortet jaa, bin auch froh, dass bisher alles irgendwie noch gut ging  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

Hab jetzt nochmal Uro gekreuzt, aber werde auch bald schlafen. Gute Nacht allerseits und alles Gute fr morgen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Das hauen wir jetzt noch durch!

----------


## Fenestra77

Dito!!

----------


## rirateme

Noch weniger als 15 h trennen uns von der (vorlufigen) Freiheit.....
Viel Erfolg morgen !!!

----------


## tortet

8,5 h noch....  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute holen wir uns die Punkte zurck!

----------


## Unregistriert

> 8,5 h noch.... 
> 
> Heute holen wir uns die Punkte zurck!


SPARTAAAAAA !!!!!!  :Big Grin:  

Auf ins letzte Gefecht.....

----------


## acetylcholin19

viel Erfolg!!

----------


## kcr33

Toi Toi Toi uns allen!!!! Bald haben wir es hinter uns!!!!

----------


## tortet

Jipp - jipp!!! Es ist geschafft!

----------


## Unregistriert

Liebes Team, 

Ich hoffe, ihr knnt das hier lesen: vielen vielen Dank fr euren super Service. Die ganze examensauswertung ist super! Und tausend Dank fr die Ausarbeitung der potentiellen Flle - ihr lagt goldrichtig. Von 12 Fllen war von eurer liste dabei: bronchialCA, Unterschenkel Fraktur, polymyalgia rheumatica, Magenkarzinom, Hypertonie(pulmonale) und Epilepsie. 

Heute waren's kleinzelliges bronchial ca, mukoviszidose, metabolisches Syndrom und polymyalgia rheumatica. 

Danke Danke danke

----------


## kcr33

WIR HABENS GESCHAFFT!!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch uns allen, jetzt wird gefeiert!!!!!!! Danke an das Medi-Learn-Team, das war spitzenklasse mit der Auswertung!

----------


## bpg54

> Liebes Team, 
> 
> Ich hoffe, ihr knnt das hier lesen: vielen vielen Dank fr euren super Service. Die ganze examensauswertung ist super! Und tausend Dank fr die Ausarbeitung der potentiellen Flle - ihr lagt goldrichtig. Von 12 Fllen war von eurer liste dabei: bronchialCA, Unterschenkel Fraktur, polymyalgia rheumatica, Magenkarzinom, Hypertonie(pulmonale) und Epilepsie. 
> 
> Heute waren's kleinzelliges bronchial ca, mukoviszidose, metabolisches Syndrom und polymyalgia rheumatica. 
> 
> Danke Danke danke


Wo gibt es denn eine solche Liste????

----------


## Unregistriert

Ist hier in diesem Forum hochgeladen worden. Woher genau die kam wei ich nicht...

----------


## rirateme

Wir haben es geschafft !! Endlich vorbei !!! JUHUUUU ! Drcke euch alle !  :Knuddel:   :love:   :love:   :love:

----------


## wischmopp

Juhu!!!!! Geschafft!!!! Und heute war es auch nett, oder?

@rira: Den Punkt bei der Antibiogramm-Frage habe ich nur Deiner Pseudo-Mona-Lisa zu verdanken! Danke!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Yeahhhhhhhh!!! Wir haben es hinter uns!!! 

Und ich habe mir schon ungefhr tausendmal in den Hintern gebissen, weil ich die potentiellen Flle nicht mehr vorbereitet habe. Sowohl bei Polymylagia rheumatica als auch beim Bronchial-Ca waren schon schwierige Fragen dabei, fand ich.

----------


## Estrella_83

Jaaaaa. Das mit der Pseudomona Lisa hat mir auch nen Punkt beschwert. Und die Neuroleptika-Merksprche auch nochmal 1-2. Und das sind genau die 3-4 Punkte mit denen ich die bessere Note geschafft habe.
1000 Dank dafr! Und euch allen ne ordentliche Feierei!

----------


## tortet

Sind alle durch?  :Grinnnss!: 


Tuet Bue Ihr Unglubigen:

von den potentiellen Fllen kamen diesmal 5 dran. Es lebe das Medi-Learn-Team!


Genau die hab ich natrlich auch nicht vorbereitet  :hmmm...: .

----------


## abi07

Ach, wie ich es wusste - Polymyalgia rheumatica: 4 Fragen hintereinander falsch. Und nur ich war zu bld dafr, die restlichen 2000 Leute, die ihre Ergebnisse eingegeben haben, hatten es richtig...warum blo habe ich diese Liste nicht durchgearbeitet???

----------


## abi07

@Estrella: Hh, woher weit du deine genaue Punktzahl schon vor Ende der Auswertung? 
Wie auch immer - Glckwunsch!  :Top:

----------


## Mera1412

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUHAHAHAHA, GESCHAFFT! ICH BIN GESCHAFFT.

Ich mchte nochmal sagen, dass ihr hier alle ganz tolle Menschen seid und es war toll, meine Vorbereitungszeit mit euch zu teilen. Ihr seid alle wunderbar ;_;

Und jetzt darf die statistische Auswertung nicht wieder von der Dozentenauswertung abweichen, wie gestern...weil dann wrs noch superer  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

Bei mir ist Tag 3 wohl mit Abstand der schlechteste, Tag 2 der beste, obwohl ich da das schlechteste Gefhl hatte. So kann man sich tuschen...
Aber wenn es einigermaen so bleibt, bin ich seeeeehr zufrieden.  :Grinnnss!: 

@Mera: Siehst du, ich wusste, dass das bei dir locker reicht!!! Jetzt kannst du wieder in Ruhe zeichnen und die Familienprobleme angehen...

----------


## bpg54

WO GIBT ES DENN DIESE LISTE MIT DEN POTENTIELLEN FLLEN?!

----------


## abi07

@bpg: Die hatte jemand hier im Thread gepostet - bei jeder neuen Nachfrage neu...

----------


## nexus

Hi. Bin insgesamt total zufrieden. Hatte bei den Generalproben 70% (F2014) und 75% (H2013). 
Laut Medi-Learn habe ich nun 77%. Sprich besser als ich je zuvor war. \o/

Nur auf mein Gefhl durfte ich mich nie verlassen. Den 1. Tag fand ich eher schlecht und habe viel geraten - bin aber super bei 79% gelandet. Den 2. Tag fand ich absolut furchtbar und habe wahnsinnig viel geraten - verrckterweise habe ich genau wieder 79% erreicht. Den 3. Tag fand ich deutlich am leichtesten - mit 72% war es aber mein schlechtester Tag.

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ist hier in diesem Forum hochgeladen worden. Woher genau die kam wei ich nicht...


Dir hatte doch schon jemand um 15.09 Uhr deine Frage beantwortet! Wie der Poster oben und Abi sagte, die Liste wurde in diesem Thread vielfach gepostet. Ich hab sie hier ergoogelt. War keine Kunst.

----------


## Mera1412

> @Mera: Siehst du, ich wusste, dass das bei dir locker reicht!!! Jetzt kannst du wieder in Ruhe zeichnen und die Familienprobleme angehen...


Ja, danke, ich glaube es momentan selbst nicht so richtig!
rgerlich, dass ich an EINEM Punkt an der 3 vorbeigeratzt bin  :Big Grin: 
Ich bin gespannt auf den Brief in einigen Wochen  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

Oh Mera, glaube mir, da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen - siehe Diskussionen hier im Forum. Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei 320 gewerteten Fragen bleiben wird.

Und ich ticke hier fast aus - bin an allen Tagen ber meinem Maximum aus den Probeexamina geblieben. Unglaublich, ich bin total glcklich. Und ich liege mittendrin, also wird es kein Bangen um die Grenzen geben.  :Grinnnss!:   :Party:

----------


## Ava83

Hey ihr lieben,  mein Gott ich kann noch gar nicht richtig glauben dass wir diesen Teil jetzt hinter uns haben. 
Zu meiner berraschung war ich tatschlich besser als in meinen generalproben und starre immer noch unglubig auf meine Punkte. 

Aber irgendwie war unser Examen anders kann das sein?

----------


## Mera1412

Oh ja, ganz anders. Zu viel Gyn, zu viel Neuro, zu viel Psychiatrie und irgendwie waren die Innerefragen gar nicht dieses typische pott an fragen, sondern so merkwrdige sachen wie borreliose und so...
Merkwrdiges Examen, auf jeden fall :P

Ich war brigens in den Generalproben kaum besser oder schlechter. Der Durchschnitt meiner beiden Generalproben ist mein heutiges Ergebnis. Das ist so typisch ich  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Puuuh, bin echt fix und alle! Das warten auf die Ergebnisse hat meine Nerven strapaziert. Habe wohl ne ziemlich exakte Punktlandung hingelegt, mit einem Punkt Spielraum zur schlechtern Note. Was meint ihr, wie genau kann man sich auf die Auswertung verlassen? Bzw. wie genau war die bereinstimmung in den letzen Jahren?

edit- vermutlich wurde das auch schon 1000  mal gefragt, aber wie ist es, wenn Fragen rausgenommen werden, die man richtig hatte? Eigentlich wrde das heissen, dass man dan insgesamt weniger Fehler haben darf, aber das wre ja dann ein Nacheil?!

----------


## tiw28

> Puuuh, bin echt fix und alle! Das warten auf die Ergebnisse hat meine Nerven strapaziert. Habe wohl ne ziemlich exakte Punktlandung hingelegt, mit einem Punkt Spielraum zur schlechtern Note. Was meint ihr, [...]men werden, die man richtig hatte? Eigentlich wrde das heissen, dass man dan insgesamt weniger Fehler haben darf, aber das wre ja dann ein Nacheil?!


Ich hab 4 Punkte Puffer ;)
Ist wohl nicht sicher :/ 
Man wird wohl auf die offiziellen Ergebnisse warten mssen!!?

Werden Fragen raus genommen die du richtig hattest, werden diese Fragen in deiner Auswertung dennoch zu deinem Vorteil beachtet: du wirst davon sicher keinen Nachteil haben!

Bsp.: werden 319 Fragen gewertet, du hast aber diese eine Frage richtig gemacht werden bei dir 320 Fragen gewertet!

----------


## Mera1412

> Eigentlich wrde das heissen, dass man dan insgesamt weniger Fehler haben darf, aber das wre ja dann ein Nacheil?!


Ich glaube, da gibt es klare Regelungen, die ich selbst nicht parat habe. Auf jeden Fall wird es aber anders verrechnet als das Ergebnis der restlichen Kandidaten. Nachteilsausgleich schimpft sich das, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Du musst das mal googlen...

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Wenn du die Fragen richtig hast, ndert sich fr dich nichts, es werden dann 320 als Grundlage genommen. 

Also die Fcherverteilung war schon irgendwie schrg...war da berhaupt eine Hmatofrage? Und wie viele Pharmafragen waren das denn bitte? Und dann noch Neuro...wenn ich vorher gewusst htte, dass Neuro und Pharma dermaen berreprsentiert sind, wre ich schreiend davongerannt. Manchmal ist Nichtwissen wirklich besser...

Ahhhh, ich kann es noch gar nicht glauben...aus, vorbei...nie wieder kreuzen! Und jetzt volle Konzentration auf Roth - heute sind es noch genau 100 Tage! Witzig, wie dieses spezielle Datum damit korreliert...

----------


## esa7

Insgesamt fand ich unser Examen doch recht fair, auch wenn der zweite Tag teilweise schwierig war. Und im nachhinein bin auch zufrieden, dass ich fast nur mit Amboss gelernt habe, das hat von der Stoffmenge echt ausgereicht. Ich bin gesamt bei 88% gelandet und geniee jetzt erstmal den Abend, bevor es morgen mit den Vorbereitungen frs Mndliche losgeht.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

amboss & wikipedia only
86,2 % - 276pt
BOOM SHAKALAKA

Glckwunsch an alle, ich geh trinken

----------


## Unregistriert

Euch allen herzliche Glckwnsche! 

Bin laut Dozenten bei 240 von 320 punkten. Genau 75,0%. Ein bangen ist nicht ntig  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich glaube, dass es insgesamt ein sehr faires Examen war. Sicher, ein paar Drecksfragen und die beliebten Kolibris, aber ich hab das Gefhl, dass hier ALLE ne 2 oder 3 geschafft haben. Wenn uns das einer am Montag versprochen htte, wir httens alle nicht geglaubt  :bhh:  und das obwohl hier viele mit Kindern, schwanger, Jobs, Sportevents, Labor, DrArbeiten und sonstigem zu tun hatten. 

Knnen echt Stolz auf uns sein!

----------


## abi07

Wow, klasse Ergebnisse, Gratulation euch beiden! 

Witzig, dass alle den 2. Tag so schwer fanden. Da war immerhin der Psychfall dabei, der ja nun wirklich machbar war. Aber gut, bei mir ist es immer so, dass ich mir schwer tue, wenn andere es leicht finden und umgekehrt. 

Aber: In der Rckschau muss ich klar sagen, dass ich komplett anders lernen wrde. Kein Allex oder nur sporadisch, aber eher gar nicht.

EDIT @Unbekannt: Dir natrlich auch herzlichen Glckwunsch - wer bist du denn?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Unregistriert

> Wow, klasse Ergebnisse, Gratulation euch beiden! 
> 
> Witzig, dass alle den 2. Tag so schwer fanden. Da war immerhin der Psychfall dabei, der ja nun wirklich machbar war. Aber gut, bei mir ist es immer so, dass ich mir schwer tue, wenn andere es leicht finden und umgekehrt. 
> 
> Aber: In der Rckschau muss ich klar sagen, dass ich komplett anders lernen wrde. Kein Allex oder nur sporadisch, aber eher gar nicht.
> 
> EDIT @Unbekannt: Dir natrlich auch herzlichen Glckwunsch - wer bist du denn?


Ani (mittlerweile 39. SSW), hatte vor ein paar Tagen in Panik gefragt, ob ich gehen soll. Ihr hattet mich beruhigt (=berredet). Bin erwartungsgem die schlechteste meiner Lerngruppe, aber das ist soooo egal. Bestanden!!! Und sogar mit 3. Ein Traum wird wahr  :Grinnnss!: 

Tolles Forum, tolle Leute, medi learn war super hilfreich mit der ganzen Auswertung und den Tipps fr die Flle. Tiefe Dankbarkeit fr alles  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Unregistriert

@abi07: hab grad meine ergebnisse gecheckt und hier zufllig mal reingeschaut. das mit den 100 tagen bis roth ist mir auch vorhin eingefallen. mute laut lachen als du das geschrieben hast. ich mach auch in roth mit. nach dem 100 tageplan ist vor dem 100 tageplan! es hrt nie auf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

> @abi07: hab grad meine ergebnisse gecheckt und hier zufllig mal reingeschaut. das mit den 100 tagen bis roth ist mir auch vorhin eingefallen. mute laut lachen als du das geschrieben hast. ich mach auch in roth mit. nach dem 100 tageplan ist vor dem 100 tageplan! es hrt nie auf


Hey, wie cool ist das denn? Na, dann gibt es ja schon zwei, die sich in nchster Zeit ordentlich den Lernfrust wegradeln...ich schtze mal, du bist mnnlich (rein von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her) und wirst mich sptestens in der 2. Hlfte des Schwimmens berholen... ::-oopss:   :hmmm...: 

@Ani: Klasse! All die werdenden und schon vorhandenen Mamas hier sind eh nur zu bewundern!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

Huhuuuuuu,

Kaum zuglaubennnnn...hab bestanden!!!! Glck wnsche an alle...bin fertig jetzt.......huhu...rztin !!!!!!!!!

Morgen Nachmittag Flughafen ...ab in die Urlaub !!!!! Glaube immer noch nicht!!

----------


## abi07

> Huhuuuuuu,
> 
> Kaum zuglaubennnnn...hab bestanden!!!! Glck wnsche an alle...bin fertig jetzt.......huhu...rztin !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Morgen Nachmittag Flughafen ...ab in die Urlaub !!!!! Glaube immer noch nicht!!


Total genial - ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch! Geht es wieder nach London oder woanders hin?  :Top:

----------


## Salerno

Danke ,dir auch....ja London ...danach sweden !!! Danach wieder Trkei !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Unregistriert

> Hey, wie cool ist das denn? Na, dann gibt es ja schon zwei, die sich in nchster Zeit ordentlich den Lernfrust wegradeln...ich schtze mal, du bist mnnlich (rein von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her) und wirst mich sptestens in der 2. Hlfte des Schwimmens berholen...


@abi07 Mein Ziel ist es nach wohl kaum unter 12h wrdevoll ins Ziel zu laufen, ich glaub nicht, da ich allzu viele beim Schimmen (oder Radfahen oder Laufen) berhol... Vielleich sieht man sich ja, ich bin der im schwarzen Neo  :hmmm...:

----------


## tiw28

So, fr die frisch gebackenen PJler (so wie mich) oder auch die jetzt wirklich fast(!) approbierten PostPJler (die nur noch die Formalitt( :hmmm...: ) des mndlichen Examens erledigen mssen) vielleicht interessant:

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=85826

----------


## Estrella_83

Bei mir haben die Ergebnisse die letzten beiden Tagen mit den Dozenten bereingestimmt und heute bin ich ganze 5 Punkte schlechter. Hab ne Punktlandung zur nchsten Note ;)
Aber hoffe einfach mal, dass am Ende 2-4 Fragen rausgenommen werden so wie fast immer und es dann echt noch gerade so zur besseren Note gereicht hat.
Ansonsten echt tzend aber Hauptsache wir sind alle durch!

----------


## Estrella_83

Die Prognose zur Bestehensgrenze ist jetzt online im Forum. Scheinbar sind die Ergebnisse dieses Jahr gute 4% besser als letztes Frhjahr. Und boah.....78% Durchschnitt? Da sind ja dann einige 1er-Kandidaten dabei.
Und fr die die es noch nicht gemerkt haben. Die Frage mit dem L-Dopa von gestern wurde wieder auf C ( L-Dopa ) umgendert von den Dozenten. Habe also wie wahrscheinlich viele wieder 1 Punkt mehr.

----------


## LillithSophie

herzlichen glckwunsch euch allen!!!!freu mich sehr fr euch!!!!!!
ich habs auch geschafft,bin unglaublich froh!!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## luce

Hello  :Smilie:  hab's auch geschafft  :Smilie: )) bin total happy, noch 2 Wochen vor dem mndlichen und dann kann ich mich voll auf meine 2 Kinder konzentrieren  und kein bldes lernen mehr ;))))

----------


## LilleLotta

Yeeey, vorbei, geschafft, nie wieder kreuzen!
Ich freu mich wie ein Knigstiger ber glatte 85% !!!
Hab ich nicht erwartet, besser als alle Generalproben, die Prfung macht doch manchmal was aus...
Shupiduuuuuuu!

Feiert schn und geniet den Abend!

Lotta*

----------


## linus van de meer

Oh, man. Ich muss zittern. Hab genau 192 Punkte laut Dozentenauswertung. Also, ne Punktlandung. Jetzt wei ich nur nicht, wie sicher ist das so???
Kann ich mich freuen?

Das muss man erstmal hinkriegen...man man

----------


## tortet

@Linus: Daumen sind feste gedrckt! Die Dozentenantworten sind ja auch nicht komplett in Stein gemeisselt. Schaun mer mal, welche Fragen noch rausfliegen und wie die Verteilung ist.


Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr.... heute ein Supergefhl gehabt und trotzdem alle drei Tage bis auf einen Punkt genau gleich gekreuzt. Schrg.... :/  

Jetzt bis Montag erstmal entspannen. 

Danach werde ich mal in die Runde fragen, wie Ihr Euch aufs Mndliche vorbereitet. Besonders Tipps fr einen schnellen Ansthesieberblick wrden mich interessieren.

----------


## monika87

Moni und ihr Mann freuen sich so sehr  :Smilie: )) Heute war super! Vielleicht reicht mir fr ne 3  :Smilie: Ich bin berglcklich! Liebe Gre aus Friburgo di Brisgovia! Und am Samstag fahren wir direkt nach Rome und dann nach Paris  :Smilie: ) Ich wollte mich nochmal ganz herzlich hier bei euch bedanken fr die schne und stressige 3 Monate und alles,was ihr fr die Gruppe und mich hier gemacht habt! Ich liebe euch ! Schade,dass mein Pet( Fnf auf Bulgarisch nix fr lebensalter bei  Morbus Perthes gebracht hat)   :Smilie: ))))))))))))))) <3 lg, fast Dr. Moni  :Smilie:

----------


## Fenestra77

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Euch allen!!!
Bin auch durch und mir fehlen 4 Punkte zur Zwei. Fr 6 Wochen ok, finde ich. Bin so froh dass wir es hinter uns haben. Werde jetzt wohl 5 Tage schlafen. Meine Kinder freuen sich, dass Sie mich wieder haben  :Smilie: . In 6 Wochen, das war schon echt hart. Aber wir sind wohl alle sehr erschpft. Ich hoffe, Ihr knnt Euch vor der Mndlichen noch etwas erholen. Ich gehe erst ab 19.5. ins PJ. Daher laaaanger Urlaub  :Smilie: 

Beste Gre

----------


## Omega-6

Hey Ohr mir fehlen zwei Punkte bis zur zwei, meint ihr dass es realistisch ist durch das anfechten von fragen da noch hinzukommen?

----------


## wunschwrzburgerin

Mir fehlt 1 punkt zur eins. Wie stehen die chancen?

----------


## abi07

Ich denke schon, dass noch irgendwelche Fragen rausgenommen werden - war ja bisher fast immer so. Wie sich das dann individuell auswirkt, kann aber nun wirklich keiner vorhersehen. Wenn es nur um einen Punkt geht, gibt es sicher noch Chancen. 

So, wie gestaltet sich bei euch allen der 1. Tag "danach"? Ich habe heute noch meinen Betriebsarzttermin fr's PJ, danach werde ich schnell die 300 km Richtung Heimat hinter mich bringen, um evtl. noch rechtzeitig zum Schwimmtraining zu kommen.  :Grinnnss!: 

Glckwunsch nochmal an alle, die sicher durch sind und/oder ihre gewnschte Note geschafft haben! Und liebe Post-PJ'ler, lasst doch bitte mal hren, wann ihr jetzt im Einzelnen das Mndliche habt. Damit die Mitfiebernden den berblick behalten...

----------


## wischmopp

Von mir auch nochmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle!!
Und vielen Dank fr die letzten Monate mit Euch, es war sehr schn  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bin mitten in einer Note gelandet, die ich mir nie erhofft htte, freut mich total!

abi, zu Deiner Frage nach dem mndlichen Termin: Ich hab am 7.+8. Mai, werde ich Euch aber sicher noch ausgiebig damit nerven, das vergesst ihr sicher nicht  :Grinnnss!: 

Mein Tag danach: Hab spter noch ein Vorstellungsgesprch! Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl einfach ganz faul in die Sonne legen

----------


## Salerno

Jaaaaa noch mal Glckwnsche an alle ...gerade unsere Muttis mit Kind....!!!!

Genisss eure zeit jetzt ...war sehr schne zeit mit euch alle!!! Hab fast jedentag mit euch gelebt !!!danke nochmal..

Viel viel Glck zu eure mndliche Prfung ...ihr Schaft auch dieser Teil noch !!

Achso @wischmopp ....bitte nicht putzen vergessen !!! Ist bestimmt mal zeit ;))))))))!!!!

Viel viel Glck und vielleicht irgendwann mal treffen wir uns in irgend ein klinik !!! Wer wei ;))) 

Bye.........

----------


## linus van de meer

Von mir auch Glckwunsch an alle!!!
Ich muss sagen, ich kann euch nur bewundern, wie gut ihr abgeschnitten habt. Ich wei nicht, wie man so viel auswendig im Hinterstbchen speichern kann...echt stark!

Ich sitze hier mit meinen 192 Punkten und wei nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Im Grunde reicht es ja, aber inwieweit das IMPP mit den Lsungsansichten von Medilearn bereinstimmt, wei man ja auch nicht. 
Und der Nachteilsausgleich bedeutet doch schon, dass ich durch Herausnahme von Fragen, die ich richtig habe, keinen Nachteil in der Notengebung nach unten erfahren darf, oder? Also, sprich, deswegen aus der 4 NICHT ins Nicht bestanden rutschen darf.
Oder, betrachte ich das wieder zu simpel??? Das kann ich nmlich gut  :hmmm...: 

Das werden miese 4 Wochen. Verdammt.

----------


## Salerno

@linus ...tut mir sehr leid...aber du hast bestimmt bestanden...!! Wird's du in paar Woche sehen !! Bin mir sicher !!

Also Kopf hoch !!!

----------


## wischmopp

@linus: Ich bin zwar nicht das IMPP, aber meines Erachtens bist Du auf der sicheren Seite und kannst Dich entspannen. Und ja, der Nachteilsausgleich bedeutet genau das, dadurch kann nur die Bestehensgrenze herabgesetzt werden, Deine Punkte kann Dir aber niemand nehmen, auch wenn die Frage als ungltig erklrt wird.

Und die Medi-learn-Prognose war ja immer zu fast 100% richtig, warum sollte das diesmal anders sein.

Sprich: Mit 192 hast Du bestanden (eher mit weniger) und dass es bei Deinen 192 bleibt, davon gehen wir jetzt einfach mal aus! Wird schon!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen zusammen und auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle!
Es ist so ein geiles Gefhl!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich packe jetzt dann gemtlich meinen Koffer und dann bin ich fr zwei Wochen auf Fuerteventura. Freue mich total.

@linus- mach dich nicht verrckt. In einem anderen Thread steht, dass die Medi Learn Lsungen in den letzten Jahren zu mehr als 99% mit IMPP bereingestimmt haben und hchtens 3 Aufgaben anders waren. Ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Fragen rausgenommen werden, die du falsch hast ist hher, als dass medi-learn sich bei einer Frage getuscht hat und du deswegen durchfllst, oder was meinen die anderen?

Ich wnsche allen, die noch zur Mndlichen antreten mssen, ganz ganz viel Durchhaltevermgen und die anderen sehe ich im PJ-Thread  ::-dance:

----------


## wischmopp

Schnen Urlaub, Miss! Htte ich jetzt auch gerne.... *schmacht*

Weiss eigentlich jemand, wie ich meinen Ticker ndere? Der zhlt immer noch irgendwas, keine Ahnung, was in 2 Tagen sein soll... Ich werde mich da wohl mal reinlesen mssen....

----------


## Jean-Luc

Guten Morgen!

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle! Bin so froh, dass wir diesen Mist hinter uns haben. Habe sogar eine unglaublich gute Note laut ML-Auswertung, mit der ich nie gerechtnet htte! Unglaublich, nie wieder IMPP!!!! 

Mchte mich hier nochmal ganz herzlich fr eure lieben Worte und Infoaustausch bedanken! Ihr seid wirklich super!  :Grinnnss!: 

Werde dieses Wochenende mit paar Freunden essen und feiern gehen und dann nchste Woche anfangen, mich fr die Mndliche vorzubereiten. Wie sind eure Plne fr dieses Wochenende?  :Grinnnss!: 

Kann mir noch jemand ein Buch fr MKG empfehlen und mir gegebenenfalls Skripte per E-mail schicken? Wrde mich sehr darber freuen, da wir dieses Fach nie hatten! Vielen Dank!

Wnsche euch allen ein wunderschnes und entspanntes Wochenende!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich umarme euch.  :Grinnnss!: 

P.S.: KCR33, habe dir eine PN geschickt.  :Grinnnss!: 

Wo sind eigentlich Tachy und Vssi?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## linus van de meer

Danke fr das Mutmachen!

@die Frau mit Verstndnis: Einen tollen Urlaub auf Fuerteventura wnsche ich Dir/Euch. Ist eine tolle Insel, ich bin schon hufig dort gewesen und liebe sie! Genie es, Du hast es Dir mehr als verdient!

----------


## Stromer

@Miss: Auch ich mache mich in einer Woche mit den Kids auf den Weg nach Fuerte... Das wird ein Spa. Bis dahin schlafe ich und putze erstmal die Wohnung - hygienisch eine Katastrophe!

----------


## mariane

> Von mir auch Glckwunsch an alle!!!
> ...
> Ich sitze hier mit meinen 192 Punkten und wei nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Im Grunde reicht es ja, aber inwieweit das IMPP mit den Lsungsansichten von Medilearn bereinstimmt, wei man ja auch nicht. 
> Und der Nachteilsausgleich bedeutet doch schon, dass ich durch Herausnahme von Fragen, die ich richtig habe, keinen Nachteil in der Notengebung nach unten erfahren darf, oder? Also, sprich, deswegen aus der 4 NICHT ins Nicht bestanden rutschen darf.
> ...



Hey Linus, Du hast auf jeden Fall bestanden. Falls sich die Dozenten geirrt haben sollten, dann ist die Frage so schlecht formuliert / inkorrekt gestellt, dass mglicherweise genau die am Ende rausfliegt. Ich denke aber eher, dass die Dozentenantworten alle korrekt sind und was rausfliegt (falls berhaupt), sind nicht 100% eindeutige Fragen.

Fr Dich also immer win-win Situation.

brigens, mach Dir keine Sorgen wegen der Note. Ein Onkel ist Personaler und er hat mir erzhlt, dass wenn sein Chef gute Noten sieht, sagt er "Toll, hier ist einer, der fr das gleiche Geld mehr arbeiten wird." Es wird dann natrlich mehr Bereitschaft zu Selbstopferung wie berstunden, Patientenzahl, Dienst an %&$-Tagen erwartet. Ich bin (vorlufig) knapp unter 2 und hoffe, dass es dabei auch bleibt. Hatte einfach zu viel Schiss vorm Durchfallen, um absichtlich falsch zu kreuzen.

----------


## linus van de meer

@Mariane
Die Note ist mir vllig egal. Ziel war immer nur die 4. Stichwort: Den Hintern ber die Latte ziehen

Ich bin ein mieser Kreuzer, das war schon das ganze Studium so, ich hab das nie ndern knnen. Aber, anyway.

Wenn es denn so tatschlich auch kommen sollte- dann wrde ich ne Punktlandung im Hammerexamen ja auch ganz lssig finden. 
Aber diese gewisse Unsicherheit ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen...

Hilft alles nichts, hre jetzt auch zu jammern. Es muss gewartet, bis es schwarz auf wei vor mir liegt.

----------


## tiw28

Also laut eigenen medilearn Angaben sind die Dozentenlsungen zu 98 % korrekt Das bedeutet eine mgliche Abweichungen bei sechs Fragen Realistischer Weise sollte man das im Hinterkopf behalten....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich dachte die bereinstimmung sei bei ber 99%? 

Also zumindest beim Physikum hatte ich eine 100%ige bereinstimmung...

Kann mir eine Abweichung von 6 Fragen bei einer Auswertung mit Literatur (!) kaum vorstellen. Wenn es da so viele Fehler gbe, wie sollten wir dann das Examen ohne Literatur berhaupt hinbekommen? Gab es schon mal so krasse Abweichungen ohne dass entsprechende Fragen dann rausgenommen wurden?

edit: http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...11#post1723211

----------


## Estrella_83

Laut Medilearn selbst ist das zu 99,5% sicher. Und mit den Notengrenzen kann es sich um 1% nach oben verschieben. Aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
Bzw. angenommen es werden 4 rausgenommen von denen man 2 richtig hatte. Dann hat man doch zb 190/316 Punkten, was auch 60% ergibt.
Ich finde es also sehr wahrscheinlich und realistisch.

----------


## linus van de meer

Puh, ich danke euch fr diese vielen Infos und Ansichten. Sooo spannend wollte ich es wirklich nicht machen...

Ich werde warten mssen. Es hilft nichts. Und wenn mir 100 Leute sagen, alles ist gut oder wird gut...wenn der IMPP-Brief mir dann in 4 Wochen etwas anderes bescheinigt.
Aber, es hilft mit trotzdem zu sehen, dass ihr hoffnungsfroh seid.

Auf der IMPP-Seite wird doch etwas frher schon eine Ergebnusbersicht eingestellt, oder?

----------


## LillithSophie

linus,aber selbst WENN medi learn bei 2 oder 3 fragen nicht richtig liegt heisst es ja dann nicht,dass du 2 oder 3 punkte weniger hast!! kann ja genauso gut sein,dass du dann mehr punkte hast  :Smilie:  
ich denke du kannst dich schonmal freuen!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Was heisst das mit dem +1% bei den Notengrenzen? Ich dachte 60,70,80 und 90 sind festgelegte Hchstgrenzen? Kann es dann sein, dass man 61,71 % usw fr die jeweiligen Grenzen braucht? Das gabs doch nie oder?

----------


## rosenrot27

Glckwunsch allen!! Ich hab's auch geschafft 🎉 war von der Note wie in den Generalproben! Also alles gut 😊

----------


## tiw28

> linus,aber selbst WENN medi learn bei 2 oder 3 fragen nicht richtig liegt heisst es ja dann nicht,dass du 2 oder 3 punkte weniger hast!! kann ja genauso gut sein,dass du dann mehr punkte hast  
> ich denke du kannst dich schonmal freuen!!


Das ist natrlich korrekt! Die bis zu sechs mglichen Fragen Diskrepanz wurden einem Freund von mir so in diesem Jahr im medilearn Kurs erklrt.

----------


## Cupcake*

Ihr Lieben!! Glckwunsch an alle!!!  :Grinnnss!:  geschafft, juhu! Und auch noch so gut! Jetzt erstmal Kurzurlaub und dann die mndliche- das einzig Gute am schriftlichen ist, dass ich da jetzt nicht mehr so die Panik schiebe, man kann zumindest seine Antworten erklren  :hmmm...:  

Wie das denn eigentlich mit den 6 mglichen Fragen, tiw? 

Linus, ich denke dass man eher noch mit weniger besteht, da waren ja einige fragwrdige Fragen dabei, wird sicher noch was rausgenommen!! Selbst wenn die sich ein zwei mal geirrt haben.

----------


## Muriel

> Was heisst das mit dem +1% bei den Notengrenzen? Ich dachte 60,70,80 und 90 sind festgelegte Hchstgrenzen? Kann es dann sein, dass man 61,71 % usw fr die jeweiligen Grenzen braucht? Das gabs doch nie oder?


Da die Prozentrnge nicht aufgerundet werden, kann es sein, dass man mehr als 60%  braucht. So ist es ja z.B. in diesem Jahr im Physikum gewesen. Eine Frage flog raus, dennoch 192 Punkte Bestehensgrenze, da die Referenzgruppe eben so stark war und 191 Punkte nur 59,8 % gewesen wren.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@muriel- ach so. Ich bin eh von den 320 Fragen ausgegangen. Also wenn man von 320 Fragen ausgeht, dann bleibt die Bestehensgrenzen immer  gleich, bzw. die Notengrenzen? Sorry, fr die "blden" Fragen, aber das ist auch so ein Kse mit dem ich mich vorher nie auseinandergesetzt hatte..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rirateme

Hallo,

es war eine anstrengende, aber dank des Threads auch eine unterhaltsame Zeit  :Grinnnss!:  Hab mein Ziel wohl erreicht, allerdings habe ich nach ML-Dozenten 3% Puffer und nach statist. Auswertung sogar nur 2%. Hoffentlich reicht das und ich rutsche nicht doch noch ab. 
Bin heute in eine Art Loch gefallen, weil pltzlich mein hauptschlicher Lebensinhalt der letzten drei Monate verschwunden ist. Kennt ihr das ? Habt ihr Tipps ?

Hab zwar keine Mndliche, weil ich jetzt erst ins PJ gehe, aber ich glaube ich bleibe noch ein Weilchen hier bis ihr alle durchs Mndliche seid  :hmmm...:  Auerdem will ich in den nchsten Wochen u.a. an meiner Diss schreiben...und hier ist wesentlich mehr los als im Diss-Thread  :bhh: 

@Salerno: Glckwunsch zur rztin, und viel Erfolg und alles Gute im Berufsleben !

Haben eigtl. alle von uns bestanden oder muss noch jemand zittern ? (Linus, deinen Fall hab ich gelesen....drck dir die Daumen !)

----------


## Lizard

Glckwunsch an alle !

Ich kenne das mit dem ins Loch fallen. Man sollte sich freuen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so recht^^

Hchstwahrscheinlich habe ich mein Ziel erreicht und bin mehr als zufrieden.

Danke brigens an alle die gesagt haben, dass es vllig ausreicht mit Amboss zu lernen! Das hat sich mehr als besttigt!  :Smilie: 
Ich habe nicht ein einziges Buch angerhrt!

----------


## Salerno

@rira danke Schatz ...wnsche ich dir genauso..khanum Doktor !!!! Bald hat du auch alles hinter dir..

----------


## Mera1412

Ich kenn dieses Tief  :Big Grin: 
Ich stell mir jetzt vor, dass ich teilweise so "peinlich" gekreuzt habe, dass ich das Wissen jetzt nachholen msste. Das ist doch beknackt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ava83

Huhu! !!!!!
Ich habe es auch geschafft. Ich wollte einfach nur bestehen und habe so wie es aussieht sogar eine 3 geschafft  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich kann es noch gar nicht wirklich glauben. 

Tiefes Loch?  Habe ich heute erstmal umrundet weil meine Mama erstmal shoppen wollte und so war ich die ganze Zeit unterwegs. Ich denke das passiert mir dann Montag wenn ich wieder in Hamburg bin. 

Termin fr das mndliche habe ich immer noch nicht.

----------


## Jean-Luc

> Hallo,
> 
> es war eine anstrengende, aber dank des Threads auch eine unterhaltsame Zeit  Hab mein Ziel wohl erreicht, allerdings habe ich nach ML-Dozenten 3% Puffer und nach statist. Auswertung sogar nur 2%. Hoffentlich reicht das und ich rutsche nicht doch noch ab. 
> Bin heute in eine Art Loch gefallen, weil pltzlich mein hauptschlicher Lebensinhalt der letzten drei Monate verschwunden ist. Kennt ihr das ? Habt ihr Tipps ?
> 
> Hab zwar keine Mndliche, weil ich jetzt erst ins PJ gehe, aber ich glaube ich bleibe noch ein Weilchen hier bis ihr alle durchs Mndliche seid  Auerdem will ich in den nchsten Wochen u.a. an meiner Diss schreiben...und hier ist wesentlich mehr los als im Diss-Thread 
> 
> @Salerno: Glckwunsch zur rztin, und viel Erfolg und alles Gute im Berufsleben !
> 
> Haben eigtl. alle von uns bestanden oder muss noch jemand zittern ? (Linus, deinen Fall hab ich gelesen....drck dir die Daumen !)


Rira, so habe ich mich gestern gefhlt. Konnte mich nicht so recht freuen, war aber wahnsinnig erleichtert, dass der Mist endlich vorbei ist und nie wieder frs IMPP kreuzen muss. Geb dir einfach ein bisschen Zeit, geh raus, mach was schnes, verwhn dich selbst ein bisschen und treff dich mit guten Freunden, die dich aufmuntern. Du wirst dich bald wieder besser fhlen! Ganz bestimmt! Wnsche dir ein wunderschnes Wochenende! Ich umarme dich!  :Grinnnss!: 

KCR33, vielen Dank fr deine PN! Habe dir auch ne neue geschickt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

Das mit dem Loch kenne ich auch, ganz schn doof eigentlich, oder?
Meine Mnner sind auer Haus und ich, was knnte ich jetzt tun.... hm....
Na gut erstmal Haushalt, dann hatte ich ein Bewerbungsgesprch (drckt mir die Daumen, das wre soooo toll!!!) und dann.... ich hab dann tatschlich schon mal einen Blick in die Frage und Antwort-Bcher geworfen, ganz schn bescheuert, oder?

Ich vermisse brigens auch noch einige hier!!! Habt Ihr alle bestanden????

----------


## mariane

Ich krieg' schon wieder die Krise.

Mndliche Ende April, paar Altprotokolle gelesen... die Prfer fragen die craziest Dingens ab. Asteroide Hyalose? Peginterferon dosieren bei Hep D??

Wie soll man sich vorbereiten, Fallbcher, "Frage und Antwort"? Die sind so basic-mig :-/

Hilf

----------


## tachykard

Glckwunsch Allen!!!
Hab's auch gut geschafft. Sogar besser als im Probeexamen! Morgen geht's erstmal in den Urlaub. Bis nach den Ferien - geniet!

----------


## Mera1412

> Huhu! !!!!!
> Ich habe es auch geschafft. Ich wollte einfach nur bestehen und habe so wie es aussieht sogar eine 3 geschafft 
> Ich kann es noch gar nicht wirklich glauben. 
> 
> Tiefes Loch?  Habe ich heute erstmal umrundet weil meine Mama erstmal shoppen wollte und so war ich die ganze Zeit unterwegs. Ich denke das passiert mir dann Montag wenn ich wieder in Hamburg bin. 
> 
> Termin fr das mndliche habe ich immer noch nicht.


yay, sehr geil, dass hier jeder bisher bestanden hat  :Big Grin: 

Dass das lpa lange braucht, finde ich ziemlich doof :/ Ich drck dir die Daumen, dass du eine nette Prferkombi bekommst und ein schnes 4. Prfungsfach!
btw wo hast du eigentlich geschrieben? ich glaube, wir pr pjler hatten eine andere location bekommen  :Big Grin:

----------


## acetylcholin19

Huhu - Glckwunsch an alle! Wenn man dem Medi-Learn-Team und vor allem meinen Eintragungen in die Hefte trauen darf - dann hab ichs auch geschafft, schaut sogar nach ner 3 aus  :Smilie:  HAPPY - das ist natrlich total angenehm jetzt - ohne Examensdruck in die USA zu knnen  :Smilie: )))) ich kanns nur noch gar nicht glauben...

----------


## Ava83

@mera Wir post-pjler haben in wilhelmsburg geschrieben. 
Ich bin ja ganz froh dass ich noch keinen Termin fr das mndliche habe weil die Post ja erst drei Wochen vorher kommt. So wei ich dass ich im April definitiv nicht dran bin.

----------


## tortet

Allen nachtrglich einen herzlichen Glckwunsch!   @Vorbereitung Mndliche:  DGIM. Da kriegt man auf jeden Fall mit, was grad so die aktuellen Themen sind. Chirurgie drfense mich nix fragen - krieg ich jetzt in 4 Wochen auch nicht mehr in den Schdel. Und Ansthesie..... naja - bin Tipps gegenber offen.

----------


## Salerno

Hihi :Grinnnss!:  bin bei mein Eltern...wolte nur gucken wie euch mal geht...die schlafen alle.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

@ava ...wie geht's unsere hpshe Kater  :Grinnnss!:  :Troest:

----------


## Ava83

@ Salerno...dem geht es gut. Er hat die letzten 2 Wochen Urlaub bei meinem groen Bruder gemacht, weil ich ein bisserl mehr Ruhe brauchte und er mich mit seinem hin und her getobe immer nervser gemacht hat  :Smilie: 

Am Dienstag hole ich ihn wieder nach Hause: Vermisse ihn schon sehr

----------


## Salerno

achhh...wie sss...irgendwie vermisse euch alle.... :Blush:  naja...wnsche dir...mir  :Grinnnss!:  u d die andere viel viel Glck...vermisse

 Dieser Therad ...euch auch...kssssss :Kuss:  :Kuss:  :Party:  :Troest:  :Kuss:  :Knuddel:  :Knuddel:

----------


## tortet

@Ava: Katzenbegruessung ist immer das Tollste  :Love:  Wenn sie einen erkennen und dann im hohen Galopp auf einen zurennen und sich dann wie ein Hund freuen.... 

Puh, habt Ihr auch so einen Jetlag?  :hmmm...:  Werde heute mal in Ruhe durch die Fragen schauen. Einige finde ich einfach uneindeutig gestellt und vielleicht bringt es denen, die noch bangen mssen und jeden Punkt brauchen, ja etwas.

----------


## linus van de meer

> @Ava: Katzenbegruessung ist immer das Tollste  Wenn sie einen erkennen und dann im hohen Galopp auf einen zurennen und sich dann wie ein Hund freuen.... 
> 
> Puh, habt Ihr auch so einen Jetlag?  Werde heute mal in Ruhe durch die Fragen schauen. Einige finde ich einfach uneindeutig gestellt und vielleicht bringt es denen, die noch bangen mssen und jeden Punkt brauchen, ja etwas.


Das ist eine seeehr gute Manahme  :hmmm...:

----------


## Inchen

halli hallo; wollte mich auch mal nach langer zeit heir zurckmelden, nachdem hier jetzt einbisschen weniger los ist....ich fand die tage sehr anstrengend und aktuell fehlt mir 1 punkt zu 80%  (254 punkte )....mal schauen vielleicht habe ich Glck und es fallen ein paar fragen raus die ich falsch hatte...dann msste sich ja was fr mich positiv verndern oder?mal schauen bin aber auch jetzt schon so froh dass es vorbei ist, ich war danach erst mal so was von platt...und nun gnne ich mir eine kleine Auszeit ....wir haben die hlfte geschafft ;)!

----------


## Stromer

Gibt es hier noch andere, die gleich erstmal krank geworden sind?  :grrrr....:  Ich knnte... Habe die letzten zwei Tage garkeine Kraft, dabei bin ich eigentlich glcklich. Hoffentlich gibt sich das die nchsten Tage. Die Wohnung sieht BEEL aus.

----------


## WackenDoc

Das ist nicht ungewhnlich, dass man erst einmal krank wird, wenn die Belastung abfllt. Und auch, dass man in ein Loch fllt.
Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die voraussichtlich bestanden haben und den Wackelkandidaten drck ich die Daumen.

Und fr die, bei denen es nicht gereicht hat: 
Besaufen, aufrappeln, Krone zurecht rcken und auf ein Neues.

----------


## Thunderstorm

Hat jemand von Euch die ganzen Merkhilfen & Eselsbrcken aus dem Thread hier gesammelt und knnte sie mir schicken?

----------


## Laelya

Oh daran wre ich auch sehr interessiert

----------


## Saphira.

Me too, falls sich jemand wirklich die Mhe gemacht hat und da eine Datei brig htte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilaaa

Hallo ihr lieben wei einer wann denn die offiziellen Ergebnisse raus kommen? Wir bekommen nen Brief mit dem Ergebnis oder?

----------


## Nilaaa

Inchen ich hab 255 punkte und ich dachte mir fehlt ein Punkt zu einer 2 dann mssten dir doch 2 fehlen! Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Ichdachte ein 2 gibt's ab 256 punkte

----------


## abi07

Oh Leute, ich fhle mich total erschlagen. Alles tut mir weh, ich bin ein Polytrauma...verbringe den Vormittag erstmal auf der Couch. Ach ist das schn, dabei nicht Amboss laufen zu haben... :hmmm...: 

@zuknftige Hex'ler: Ich habe zwar nichts gesammelt, aber wenn ich wieder "mobil" bin, durchforste ich auf jeden Fall meinen PC nach ntzlichen Dokumenten fr euch.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@abi: Training? Oder noch im Hexlag?  @Post-Hexler: Wann fangt Ihr mit der Vorbereitung auf das Mndliche an? Schon eine Idee, wie Ihr das macht?

----------


## Ava83

@ abi  so ging es mir die letzten Tage auch. Ich habe unendlich viel geschlafen und habe mich trotzdem immer noch total leer und kraftlos gefhlt. 
Krank bin ich bisher "toi toi toi" noch nicht geworden, obwohl ich in meinem Saal direkt vor den einzigen Fenstern sa und diese natrlich die ganze Zeit auf waren und ich so immer schn im kalten Durchzug sa.

Tja, wie lerne ich frs Mndliche. Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Da ich ja noch nicht mal den Termin habe ( auer er ist in den letzten 2 Tagen in Hamburg angekommen und ich finde ihn dann morgen) werde ich es wohl ganz langsam und entspannt angehen. Ich hatte berlegt mir zum einen Mal die wichtigsten Untersuchungstechniken, die im praktischen Teil gefragt werden knnten an zu sehen und dann werde ich wohl mit Fallbchern arbeiten und solange ich nciht wei was meine Prfer gerne mchten einfach schonmal die wichtigsten Basics lernen.
Ich stehe leider auch immernoch  auf Kriegsfu mit den blden EKGs

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ganz klar Hexlag - mein Training bestand diese Woche bisher aus den Radfahrten zur Hex-Halle und 1,5 h Schwimmen...will aber nachher noch laufen und radfahren gehen, wenn es mir hoffentlich etwas besser geht...

----------


## Thunderstorm

@zuknftige Hex'ler: Ich habe zwar nichts gesammelt, aber wenn ich wieder "mobil" bin, durchforste ich auf jeden Fall meinen PC nach ntzlichen Dokumenten fr euch.  :Grinnnss!: [/QUOTE]

Lieben Dank abi07  :Grinnnss!:  
Und gute Besserung!

----------


## Thunderstorm

Ach ja, ich wollte noch fragen, wie ihr es geschafft habt, Euch die ganzen Fakten zu merken? 
Ich habe jetzt die ersten 6 Tage bei Amboss durch und schon wieder alles vergessen...  :Keks: 
Merkt man sich den Kram durchs wiederholte kreuzen oder wie funktioniert das?

----------


## tiw28

> Inchen ich hab 255 punkte und ich dachte mir fehlt ein Punkt zu einer 2 dann mssten dir doch 2 fehlen! Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Ichdachte ein 2 gibt's ab 256 punkte



255/320 = 79,6875% ne ganz rgerliche 3 ;)
256/320 = genau: 80% Schwein gehabt ;))

----------


## Muriel

> Hat jemand von Euch die ganzen Merkhilfen & Eselsbrcken aus dem Thread hier gesammelt und knnte sie mir schicken?


Vielleicht seid Ihr ja schlauer und nutzt den eigens dafr eingerichteten, nicht zur Diskussion sondern lediglich Einstellen entsprechender Lernhilfen gedachten Thread... keine Ahnung, warum da immer alle zu doof fr sind...

----------


## Mera1412

> Ach ja, ich wollte noch fragen, wie ihr es geschafft habt, Euch die ganzen Fakten zu merken? 
> Ich habe jetzt die ersten 6 Tage bei Amboss durch und schon wieder alles vergessen... 
> Merkt man sich den Kram durchs wiederholte kreuzen oder wie funktioniert das?


Ja! Am Anfang war jeder erschlagen davon, wieviel noch zu machen ist und was man schon alles vergessen gedacht hatte! Aber das kommt im Laufe der Zeit, einfach weitermachen! Wenn erstmal die ersten 30 Tage abgearbeitet sind, verfliegt die Zeit unglaublich schnell! Aber die ersten 20 Tage mit Innere waren eine Tortur und wollten einfach nicht enden! Wird schon, durchhalten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mariane

> Ach ja, ich wollte noch fragen, wie ihr es geschafft habt, Euch die ganzen Fakten zu merken? 
> Ich habe jetzt die ersten 6 Tage bei Amboss durch und schon wieder alles vergessen... 
> Merkt man sich den Kram durchs wiederholte kreuzen oder wie funktioniert das?


 Kreuzen, nach jeder Frage Kommentar zu der richtigen Antwort lesen, evtl. bei Wikipedia nachschauen. Es werden mehr oder weniger immer die gleichen Themen abgefragt, nur von unterschiedlichen Ecken.

Ich finde, wer lediglich die Antworten zu allen Fragen seit 2006 auswendig kennt, der schafft mind. 55%. Die sind auch nicht soo viele wegen der ganzen Wiedeholungen. Wir hatten viele exakte Altfragen, vielleicht 50 oder 60, sogar ein kompletter Altfall (Kind mit CF) war dabei.

Sich bei bei jeder Krankheit zu vertiefen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nicht wirklich, denn fast immer geht es eher um unterscheiden knnen, bzw. berhaupt mal gehrt haben. Z. B. will keiner wissen ob man bei Endometriose Leuprorelin, Goserelin, Buserelin oder doch Triptorelin gibt, sondern ob GnRH-Analoga bei  Endometriose oder Cervix-Ca indiziert sind.

Ich nutzte auch eigene Lernkarten, sind ca. 500 geworden. Hilft enorm wenn man eignentlich alles ber etwas wei / erraten kann, nur den Namen nicht lol. Menetrier, Meniere, Plummer-Vinson, Praziquantel, Pseudomyxom, Akoasma, W-150-Wert... So kann man auch jederzeit und ganz schnell kontrollieren was denn schon wieder vergessen wurde - an Haltestellen, auf Parties, vorm Einschalfen. Nach den ersten 3-4 Altexamina musste ich brigens immer weniger bis gar keine neuen Lernkarten erstellen.

----------


## abi07

"Altfall" - ups, das muss mir dann wohl entgangen sein.

----------


## mariane

@Abi
Ja, F2007, Fall 3, Kind mit CF... Von daher konnte ich auch diese komische Burkholderia cepacia erwischen.

----------


## rirateme

Liebe pr-HEXler, ich werde mal in den nchsten Tagen wenn ich Zeit habe einen Blick in unseren Thread werfen und die wichtigsten Merkhilfen rauskopieren  :Grinnnss!: 

Den Thread mit Lernhilfen kenne ich, es ist natrlich auch sinnvoll die zu sammeln, aber bei uns hat sich vieles auch im Gesprch entwickelt (also jemand hat konkret nach etwas gefragt, und jemand anderes hat eine Merkhilfe entwickelt/gepostet), sodass ich z.B. es dann bewusst in unseren Thread gepostet habe und nicht nochmal in den anderen + Verlinken.
Uns deswegen alle als zu "doof" zu bezeichnen, finde ich unpassend !!!

Mal was anderes, fechtet jemand von euch eine Frage an ? Es gibt ja massig Diskussionen ber strittige Fragen hier....

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ Muriel
Danke fr den Thread-Tipp mit den Lernhilfen! Den sollten wir wirklich nutzen!

@ Mera 1412 + mariane
Vielen Dank fr Eure Erklrungen und Tipps - irgendwie kann ich das noch gar nicht so glauben, aber es funktioniert ja jedesmal aufs neue - dann hoffentlich auch beim meinem Gedchtinis

@ rirateme
Lieben Dank frs durchforsten - das wre wirlich prima!
Aber eigentlich dachte ich, dass einige von Euch die ganzen Lernhilfen gleich kopiert haben, weil sie diese ja eh selbst gebraucht haben. Ich mchte Euch da jetzt auch keine Arbeit machen...

----------


## Laelya

oh das wre wirklich super mit den merkhilfen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cupcake*

Hey Thunderstorm, und alle Pr-Hexler  :Grinnnss!:  also es ist alles halb so wild, ich hab am Anfang Innere auch echt schlecht gekreuzt, konnte mich nicht konzentrieren, dachte also das kann ja nichts werden ich lese (!!) hier Lernkarten, lern das ja noch nicht mal auswendig,... aber irgendwie scheint es doch zu gehen!! 

Bin zwischendurch sogar noch mal 10 Tage in den Urlaub gefahren, hab bis auf Pdiatrie und Pharma nur mit Amboss gelernt, und hab oft mal auch mehr als im Lernplan stand an einem Tag gemacht. Bei manchen Fchern, mir noch was rausgeschrieben, aber vor allem beim kreuzen. Zwischendruch die absolute Krise gekriegt, weil ich dachte das kanns ja kaum sein, es ist nichts in meinem Kopf und ich mache das alles viel zu oberflchlich... aber am Ende dann noch ein bisschen Zeit gehabt was zu wiederholen (kann ich empfehlen), vor allem weil die kleinen Fcher am Ende gut zu stauchen sind und dann auch nur noch die wichtigen Sachen (Top100) angeguckt, mir Innere vorgesagt (auch wegen mndlicher Prfung und so) und ein bisschen was aufgemalt und eine Liste mit Dingen gemacht, bei denen ich mich immer wieder vertue. 

Ich hab mich immer auch noch mit Freunden getroffen, viel Sport gemacht, und auch mal einen halben Tag oder ganzen gar nichts, wenn es einfach nicht mehr ging. Die Sachen, die ich jetzt nicht wusste htte ich auch mit dreimal so viel Lernen oder irgendwelche Lehrbcher lesen nicht gewusst und hab trotzdem richtig gut bestanden! 

Ergo, die ersten Tage sind die schlimmsten, irgendwann kommt man rein, und nimmt dann auch viel auf, kreuzen ist wichtig, und frei machen auch. Auch wenn man immer denkt, es sagen immer alle, dass es was wird, aber das kann ja gar nicht sein, so wie ich das mache- stimmt aber! Und dann ist es schneller vorbei, als man gucken kann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

Glckwunsch allen, die es geschafft haben. Hab hier zwar mitgelesen, aber mich rausgehalten. Freut mich total, dass es fr die meisten, wie angekndigt, besser gelaufen ist, als vorher gedacht  :Grinnnss!:  Den Wacklern drcke ich natrlich noch alle Daumen

----------


## wcf65

hallo leute. vielen dank fr die mutmachenden worte in dern letzten wochen die ich immer sehr dringend gebraucht habe.  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich gratuliere euch allen. hab gott sei dank auch bestanden... die die noch bangen mssen: es gibt so viele kritische fragen...bin mir sicher dass paar fragen rausgenommen werden...geniet eure ferien...Ihr habt bestimmt bestanden.

und an die die noch mndlich haben: VIEL ERFOLG!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wischmopp

Guten Morgen!
Auf ein Neues  :Grinnnss!: 
Bei mir geht es heute los mit der Lernerei frs Mndliche... Wer ist dabei?
Ich hab ja in 3 Wochen und hoffe heute oder morgen auf meinen Brief mit 4.Fach und Prfer. Dann hol ich mir gleich die Protokolle. Ansonsten will ich vor allem die Frage und Antwort-Bcher der 4 Fcher durchgehen...

Hoffe, ich bin nicht alleine heute!!  :Grinnnss!: 

@tortet: Ich hab gesehen, Du hast Deinen Ticker aktualisiert. Wrde ich auch gerne, hab aber noch nicht durchschaut, wie das funktioniert. Hast Du vielleicht einen Tipp fr mich? Wenn ich auf meinen Ticker klicke, bin ich auf der Seite von TickerFactory. Und dann? Aus der Hilfe-Funktion werde ich irgendwie auch nicht schlau...

----------


## linus van de meer

> Da die Prozentrnge nicht aufgerundet werden, kann es sein, dass man mehr als 60%  braucht. So ist es ja z.B. in diesem Jahr im Physikum gewesen. Eine Frage flog raus, dennoch 192 Punkte Bestehensgrenze, da die Referenzgruppe eben so stark war und 191 Punkte nur 59,8 % gewesen wren.


Genau hierzu htte ich eine Frage:
Fliegt eine Frage raus, die ich falsch gekreuzt habe, ndert sich ja an meinem Ergebnis nichts (319/192)=60,1%
Fliegt eine Frage raus, die ich richtig gekreuzt habe, darf sie mir doch im Rahmen der Nachteilsregelung nicht von meinem Punktekonto abgezogen werden, oder? (Jedenfalls nicht, wenn ich dadurch eine Note tiefer rutsche, bzw unter die Bestehensgrenze rutsche). Es wrde in meinem Fall weiter bei 319/192 Punkten bleiben.
Verstehe ich das so richtig?

----------


## abi07

@Mukofall: Okay, konnte mich da gar nicht dran erinnern...hab den Keim auch falsch, als einzige Frage. Habe mich trotzdem ber den Fall gefreut, weil das eines der wenigen Krankheitsbilder ist, die ich aus der Pdiatrie kann (mal ein Referat drber gemacht und einen sehr eindrcklichen Patienten erlebt). 

@Mndliche: Bisher wissen wir nur den Termin von wischmopp - mal immer her mit euren Terminen, damit wir richtig mitfiebern knnen!

----------


## esa7

Guten morgen! Bin auch beim Lernen fr die mndliche dabei. Habe zwar auch noch keinen genauen Lernplan, aber mit irgendwas muss man ja anfangen... Bei mir stehen heute Ovarial-Ca, 5 Flle aus dem Gyn-Buch und Altprotokolle auswerten auf dem Programm. Termin fr die mndliche ist dann Mitte Mai.

----------


## tortet

> Bei mir geht es heute los mit der Lernerei frs Mndliche... Wer ist dabei?  Hoffe, ich bin nicht alleine heute!!   @tortet: Ich hab gesehen, Du hast Deinen Ticker aktualisiert. Wrde ich auch gerne, hab aber noch nicht durchschaut, wie das funktioniert. Hast Du vielleicht einen Tipp fr mich? Wenn ich auf meinen Ticker klicke, bin ich auf der Seite von TickerFactory. Und dann? Aus der Hilfe-Funktion werde ich irgendwie auch nicht schlau...


  *meld* Nein, bist Du nicht, ich muss heute auch anfangen. Mache aber nur etwas lockeres Programm.  Ja, hat etwas gedauert, bis es mit dem neuen Ticker geklappt hat. Irgendwie wollte sich der alte auch nicht lschen lassen und mit viel Ausprobieren und rumklicken hats dann irgendwie geklappt. Beim Neuen habe ich dann einfach die  URL (erste Mglichkeit oben) in das obere Fenster kopiert - ohne Hochladen.   Edit: so.... hab meinen ersten Vorstellungstermin.

----------


## wischmopp

Danke, tortet, werde ich mir dann nochmal anschauen....

esa, Du hattest auch Gyn-PJ, oder? Oder ist das Dein 4. Fach? Weisst Du Dein 4. schon?

@all: Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass wir nun auch Dosierungen wissen sollten, oder? Macht ja eigentlich Sinn, wir sollten ja danach auch etwas verordnen knnen. Hab ich ja bisher nicht wirklich eine Ahnung...

----------


## Muriel

> Genau hierzu htte ich eine Frage:
> Fliegt eine Frage raus, die ich falsch gekreuzt habe, ndert sich ja an meinem Ergebnis nichts (319/192)=60,1%
> Fliegt eine Frage raus, die ich richtig gekreuzt habe, darf sie mir doch im Rahmen der Nachteilsregelung nicht von meinem Punktekonto abgezogen werden, oder? (Jedenfalls nicht, wenn ich dadurch eine Note tiefer rutsche, bzw unter die Bestehensgrenze rutsche). Es wrde in meinem Fall weiter bei 319/192 Punkten bleiben.
> Verstehe ich das so richtig?


Fast  :hmmm...:  das Herausnehmen einer Frage, die Du richtig beantwortest hast, darf Dir nicht zum Nachteil werden. Sie wird also gezhlt. Damit aber hast Du, um beim obigen Beispiel zu bleiben, selbstverstndlich 320 Fragen zur Grundlage. Da aber auch 192 von 320 Fragen 60% sind, hast Du damit bestanden. Anders kann es aussehen, wenn die offizielle Bestehensgrenze bei beispielsweise 186 von 316 Fragen liegt (rein fiktiv). Dann kann es durchaus sein, dass eine herausgenommene Frage mit Deinerseits richtiger Antwort gezhlt wird, Du dann auch auf 186 Punkte von dann 317 gewerteten kommst, Deine individuelle Bestehensgrenze aber auf 187 hoch rutscht.

----------


## linus van de meer

Hm, ja ok. Danke, Muriel! Die Bestehensgrenze ist eine hchst individuelle Nummer, so viel hab ich mittlerweile schon verstanden :Woow:

----------


## Saphira.

> Liebe pr-HEXler, ich werde mal in den nchsten Tagen wenn ich Zeit habe einen Blick in unseren Thread werfen und die wichtigsten Merkhilfen rauskopieren 
> 
> Den Thread mit Lernhilfen kenne ich, es ist natrlich auch sinnvoll die zu sammeln, aber bei uns hat sich vieles auch im Gesprch entwickelt (also jemand hat konkret nach etwas gefragt, und jemand anderes hat eine Merkhilfe entwickelt/gepostet), sodass ich z.B. es dann bewusst in unseren Thread gepostet habe und nicht nochmal in den anderen + Verlinken.
> Uns deswegen alle als zu "doof" zu bezeichnen, finde ich unpassend !!!
> 
> Mal was anderes, fechtet jemand von euch eine Frage an ? Es gibt ja massig Diskussionen ber strittige Fragen hier....


Das wre super, vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus fr deine Mhe und genauso an Abi07!

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Wenn es bei dir noch 28 Tage sind, hast du dann am 5./6. Mai? Ich habe mir hier schon eine Terminliste angelegt - will doch zur richtigen Zeit die Daumen drcken!  :Grinnnss!: 

@Saphira: Ich werde in den nchsten Tagen ohnehin meinen PC ausmisten und dann alles Ntzliche fr's Hex in den genannten Thread (ntzliche Links usw.) hochladen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

An alle Pr-Hexler: Ich habe soeben meine Merkhilfen in den Link-Thread gepostet. Die anderen habe ich leider nicht als Datei, ich hab sie gleich auf Karteikarten geschrieben. Vielleicht hat sie ja jemand auf dem PC, ansonsten tippe ich sie Euch nach meinem Mndlichen Mitte Mai ab, ok?

Viel Erfolg Euch!!

----------


## wischmopp

> Ich habe mir hier schon eine Terminliste angelegt - will doch zur richtigen Zeit die Daumen drcken!


Oh, ist das s!! Dafr wrde ich Dich am liebsten knutschen, abi  :love:

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ wischmopp
Lieben Dank fr Deine Mhe, die Merkhilfen in den Link-Thread zu posten  :Love: 

@ abi07
Dir auch schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus  ::-winky:

----------


## esa7

@wischmopp
Gyn ist mein Wahlfach. Als 4. Fach habe ich Hygiene, dass wird sich aber auf maximal 2 Lerntage beschrnken, so dass ich fr Innere, Chirurgie und Gyn jeweils gut eine Woche zeit habe.

----------


## tortet

12./13.  Ich muss wohl den Ticker nochmal berprfen.... wenn Du auf den 5. gekommen bist, stimmt was nicht.   Jemand eine Ahnung, wann NRW die Einladungen frs Mndliche verschickt? Wsste schon gern, ob ich mich jetzt Schwerpunktmssig auf Kardio und UCh oder auf was anderes strzen soll.

----------


## Inchen

so ich starte nun auch ins lernen fr das mndliche....werde einfach noch mal allex lernen und mndliche bcher von thieme...und nebenbei hoffe ich noch darauf, dass 3 fragen rausfallen vom impp damit ich die bessere note erreiche *Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*

----------


## Inchen

und fr alle neuen prae hexlern....das Examen ist auch einfach nur Glckssache....es kamen viele fragen dran die teilweise nicht mal allex/Amboss abgedeckt wurden...und auf Glck beruhten....zumindest knnt ihr schon mal Glck haben, und dass weniger Neuro bei euch dran kommt ;)

----------


## Saphira.

> zumindest knnt ihr schon mal Glck haben, und dass weniger Neuro bei euch dran kommt ;)


Warum das? Kann doch sein, dass es ein allgemeiner Trend ist, mehr Neurologie abzufragen? Htte ich auch nichts dagegen... ich mag Neuro irgendwie...

----------


## Estrella_83

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch fr die Mndliche angefangen. Meine Finger tun so weh....hab 5 Stunden nur zusammengeschrieben.
Nachdem ich am We 3 Tage dauerfrustriert und depri kurz davor war, alles hinzuschmeien, hab ich heute doch nen Anfang geschafft.
Hab heute in 2 Wochen den 1.Tag.....also noch bis nchste Woche Sonntag Zeit, was nicht wirklich viel ist.

Wollte erst NUR lesen, aber ist viel zu viel was ich nicht wei. Also schreib ich doch alles zusammen und hoffe, dass dann noch 2-3Tage bleiben um alles nochmal durchzugehn  :Frown: 
Ja, und da ich keine Lerngruppe habe, muss ich mich wohl oder bel alleine da durchboxen und vorm Spiegel das ein oder andere Mal was aufsagen. Wobei ich den absoluten Horror vor der Mndlichen habe ( obwohl ich ja wei, dass kaum einer durchfllt ).
Die 2 Wochen werden jetzt die einzige Nerverei fr mich, ich bin unausstehlich und hoffe, dass einfach bald alles rum ist. Im Nachhinein ist es dann ja das Beste, was einem passieren konnte.....noch diesen Monat fertig zu sein.

Sagt mal...fr das Fhrungszeugnis hab ich 13€ bezahlt, Gesundheitsattest 12€....was kostet ne Beglaubigung vom Perso? Mehr als 5€?
Will die Tage mal den Antrag fr die Approbation beantragen. Dann hab ich auch wirklich nen Grund, zum Mndlichen hinzugehn. 180€ sind ja nicht gerade wenig....

LG

----------


## Lizard

Ich hab 2x 13 EUR Fhrungszeugnis (1x Arbeitgeber, 1x ApproBehrde), 0 EUR Gesundheitsattest und 2 EUR fr die Perso-beglaubigung bezahlt. Dann demnchst noch 200 EUR fr die Approbation.

----------


## Inchen

mit was bereitest du dich denn vor estrella? ich habe zum glck ein paar Wochen mehr zeit...neija neuro mag man oder eben nicht ;)

----------


## abi07

Und ich glaube, die wenigsten mgen Pharma...
Mir persnlich kam die Fcherverteilung in unserem Examen gar nicht entgegen: extrem viel Neuro und Pharma (meine Hassfcher), bei Gyn praktisch nur Geburtshilfe statt normale Gyn (das kann ich wenigstens), kein Urofall (htte ich mir gewnscht) und die Einzelfragen in den kleineren Fchern (Arbeits- und Sozialmedizin), wo ich sonst immer ber 90% lag, waren irgendwie auch nicht so meins. Und gab es eigentlich eine Epifrage? Jedenfalls gab es nichts zu rechnen, was ich (bitte nicht hauen) auch schade fand. 
Entgegen kam mir aber, dass es bis auf den Muko-Fall, den ich wirklich mochte (auch wenn ich mich nicht an den alten Fall erinnern konnte) gefhlt kaum Pdiatriefragen gab. Jedenfalls keine so ekelhaften mit Knochentumoren oder pdiatrischer Rheuma oder so was...
Aber bitte, das ist ja wohl so was von individuell verschieden - wenn jemand Pharma und vor allem Neuro mag, fand er das Examen sicher super. Auch wenn manche von den Neurofragen mir (als eher wenig Neuro-Checker) ein bisschen abgespaced vorkamen...
Aber hey, das Examen war sicherlich nicht "wie fr mich gemacht" und trotzdem ist das Endergebnis besser als jemals vorher gekreuzt. Es liegt sowohl ber meinem gesamten Kreuzschnitt als auch ber dem besten Probeexamensergebnis (von Herbst 2013). Also, liebe zuknftige Hex'ler, macht euch nicht zu viele Sorgen und Gedanken - selbst, wenn total freakige Fragen drankommen oder welche, die euch nicht liegen, werdet ihr es mit allergrter Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich gut hinbekommen!

@wischmopp: Ach, ich hab doch gesagt, dass ich hierbleibe und mitfiebere! Wir haben jetzt hier so viele Wochen und Monate gemeinam gelitten, da werde ich euch doch nicht auf den letzten Metern im Stich lassen... :Grinnnss!: 

So, mein Terminstand: 

Estrella_83: 28./29. April
Wischmopp: 7/8. Mai
tortet: 12./13. Mai
esa7: Mitte Mai

Wie sieht es beim Rest aus?

----------


## tortet

> Aber bitte, das ist ja wohl so was von individuell verschieden - wenn jemand Pharma und vor allem Neuro mag, fand er das Examen sicher super. Auch wenn manche von den Neurofragen mir (als eher wenig Neuro-Checker) ein bisschen abgespaced vorkamen...


  Abgespaced waren die allerdings.... ich mag beides, aber es war trotzdem nicht mein Examen, weil die Neurofragen teilweise echt heavy waren, ich Geburtshilfe hasse!!!! und ausserdem mit den Fragen aus der HNO und der Augenheilkunde arg gekmpft habe. Aber abgehakt und nicht weiter drber nachgetrauert.   Habe heute ein wenig unlustig mit dem Fallbuch Chirurgie gearbeitet. Bin noch sehr unmotiviert....

----------


## PedrY

hey, sagt mal, wie lange dauert es eigentlich so erfahrungsgem bis man sein ergebnis per post vom impp zugeschickt bekommt? ist es im laufe der nchsten 4-5 Wochen realistisch?

----------


## Estrella_83

@abi07....also ich bin eher am 30.4. fertig.
Hab den 28. als 1.Tag genommen aber da untersucht man ja nur und schreibt Brief. 29./30.ist dann praktisch-mndlich

----------


## linus van de meer

> hey, sagt mal, wie lange dauert es eigentlich so erfahrungsgem bis man sein ergebnis per post vom impp zugeschickt bekommt? ist es im laufe der nchsten 4-5 Wochen realistisch?


Jap, das ist sehr realistisch. Die HEX Herbst 2013 Leute haben so zwischen dem 6.-8.11. Post vom IMPP bekommen.

----------


## Lizard

Ich habe am 13./14.5. Prfung  :Luigi von Rippenspreizer:

----------


## wischmopp

Guten Morgen!
Ich hoffe heute echt auf meinen Brief, das ist sonst irgendwie so ziellos, was ich hier mache...
Allen einen  schnen Tag, ob mit oder ohne lernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Termine sind notiert!  :Grinnnss!:  

Bld, dass das Wetter jetzt so trb und kalt ist - ich will endlich mal richtig drauen Radtraining machen. Naja, kommt hoffentlich bald noch. 

Euch einen schnen Tag!

----------


## tortet

Motivation hlt sich in Grenzen..... Bin weit davon entfernt, den gelernten Kram in vernnftigen Stzen wiedergeben zu knnen. Ganz schn leer geworden hier im Thread  :hmmm...: .  @Wischmopp: ich verstehe, was Du meinst, glaube aber, dass die Vorbereitungsbcher frs Mndliche schon ganz okay sind.  Was lernst Du gerade?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

@tortet: Eigentlich wollte ich erst das Innere-Buch durchmachen, es nervt mich aber gerade ziemlich, deshalb hab ich jetzt mit Chirurgie angefangen. Und mir geht es ganz genau wie Dir, ich kann nur wenig frei wiedergeben.

Auerdem hab ich gerade gemerkt, dass unsere Fachschaft ab Donnerstag geschlossen hat. D.h. wenn ich bis morgen meine Prfer nicht wei, kann ich die Protokolle erst am Dienstag nach Ostern holen!!! 

Was lernst Du gerade?

----------


## tortet

Ich lese das Fallbuch Chirurgie (derzeit nur eine Handvoll Flle pro Tag).  Per Audiobook will ich "Mndliche Prfung Innere" abarbeiten, habe aber gerade berhaupt keine Lust dazu.   Mit dem Wahlfach habe ich noch garnicht begonnen.  Und fr Ansthesie habe ich noch keine Idee, weil alles, was wir als Ebooks haben, nur dicke Wlzer sind. Wenn ich kein Kurzlehrbuch finde, werde ich mich auf die Ambosslernkarten beschrnken.

----------


## Inchen

ja mega leer hier :/......aber dafr sind wir bald ganz fertig ;)

----------


## Inchen

ich habe die erste Juni Woche Prfung..bitte daumendrcken  :love:

----------


## tortet

Klaro  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

Ich drck auch fr Euch alle ganz fest! 

So, Post ist immer noch nicht da  :grrrr....: . Und morgen hat die Fachschaft nur bis 13.30 Uhr offen, d.h. das schaff ich gar nicht, wenn die Post so spt kommt. Ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass jemand anders aus meiner Prfungsgruppe eher den Brief in den Hnden hlt! Sonst wird das echt erst nchsten Dienstag was.
Naja, wir wollten uns so oder so fter treffen auch zur krperlichen Untersuchung und fr die Basics, beschftigen kann man sich so wohl auch irgendwie. Aber bld, wenn man so auf Kohlen sitzt. Wenn ich nur wenigstens mein 4.Fach schon wsste...

----------


## Estrella_83

Echt komisch, dass ihr alle noch nicht wisst wann ihr geprft werdet und was euer 4.Fach ist. Wir konnten schon vor ber 6 Wochen die Ladung im LPA abholen, da stand dann ja auch alles drin. Hatte somit auch schon alle Vorgesprche....
Dachte das luft berall so.

----------


## rirateme

Hallo,
ich drcke euch auch die Daumen frs Mndliche ! Hab ja leider erst nchstes Jahr....ich wrde mir auch wnschen dass es in den nchsten Wochen schon vorbei ist....
Hab krzlich in der Bibliothek noch ein relativ neues Buch frs Mndliche entdeckt, das hie MEX Klinik und beinhaltet Innere und Chirurgie. Kennt das jemand ? Ich weiss natrlich nicht ob es Fehler hat oder berhaupt gut ist, aber es sah zumindest innen ansprechend aus....

Hier kmpfe ich derweil mit einem Riesen Computer-Problem, mein Laptop hat sich ja zwei Tage vor dem Examen aufgehngt und ich habe ihn bis heute nicht mehr hochfahren knnen  :Traurig:  Abgesehen davon dass ich ihn fr meine Diss bruchte, mache ich mir jetzt Sorgen um die ganzen Daten. Hoffentlich kann ich die irgendwie retten  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp  So geht es mir hier auch. Wir bekommen die Post ja regulr auch erst 3 Wochen vor dem Termin. Und ich hab noch nicht so wirklich einen Plan wie und wo ich jetzt am besten anfange mit dem lernen.

Lerngruppe hab ich leider nicht, da sich bei mir vor dem Schriftlichen ja privat einiges ereignet hat, steht meine eigentliche Lernpartnerin nicht mehr zur Verfgung. 
Muss ich halt erstmal allein anfangen und hoffe, dass sie die Leute aus meiner Prfungsgruppe dann mal treffen wollen.

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich hab auch keine Lerngruppe.....schreibe zur Zeit die Themen aus den Altprotokollen von Amboss raus und werd das dann alles in den letzten Tagen durchgehen und nochmal die Frage und Antwort-Bcher zu den 4 Fchern mit den wichtigsten Themen.
Und im frei reden bin ich ziemlich schlecht wenn es um Prfungssituationen geht. Aber Physikum und all die anderen mndlichen Prfungen hat man ja auch irgendwie rumgekriegt und ich werd noch das ein oder andere vorm Spiegel reden.
Oder mein Freund soll mich was abfragen. Nur doof, da er absolut keine Ahnung von Medizin hat und erstmal verstehen muss, was da als Antwortmglichkeit passt...Naja. Kriegen wir alle irgendwie rum

----------


## *milkakuh*

@rirateme: Was hast du fr ein Betriebssystem? Macht dein Laptop gar nichts mehr oder versucht er zumindest noch hochzufahren? Wenn ja, versuch ihn mal im abgesicherten Modus zu starten. (Falls du Windows drauf hast: F8 beim Hochfahren drcken, bevor das Windowsbild erscheint, unbedingt CDs und Co vorher entfernen).

Edit: Natrlich allen noch Glckwunsch zur bestandenen schriftlichen Prfung, soweit ich das mitverfolgt habe scheint ja jeder von den Stammusern durch zu sein. Und fr alle die bald die mndliche Prfung haben viel Erfolg und allen PJ'lern viel Spa!  ::-dance:

----------


## tortet

@rirateme: keine Bange, man kann sogar von einer komplett zerstrten HD noch so einiges auslesen, habe ich gehrt. Hast Du Sicherheitskopien angelegt?   Mache mich jetzt erstmal wegen Bewerbungsphotos schlau. Wie schn, dass es soviele Dinge zu erledigen gibt, die Einen vom Lernen abhalten  :hmmm...:    Bei mir stimmt das Layout brigens nicht.... Leerzeilen werden garnicht mehr genommen und das Einloggen klappt nur von einer bestimmten Maske. Ist das noch ein Relikt vom HEX-Layout?

----------


## Ava83

Ich habe gerade einen Termin fr mein erstes Vorstellungsgesprch gemacht  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:

----------


## wischmopp

> Ich habe gerade einen Termin fr mein erstes Vorstellungsgesprch gemacht


Cool!!! Was?Wie?Wo????

----------


## Ava83

Kaum zu glauben, aber es ist tatschlich ein Gesprch in der Pdiatrie.
Es ist eine kleine Abteilung mit kleiner Intensiveinheit aber fr den Start finde ich das total in Ordnung und am Ende kann man in der Pd ja froh sei wenn man als Anfnger berhaupt etwas bekommt  :Smilie:

----------


## Ava83

Sagt mal, ich will mich natrlich auch noch in einigen anderen Kliniken bewerben. Schickt ihr eure Initiativbewerbungen einfach an den Klinikchef oder ruft ihr vorher an und fragt ob berhaupt eingestellt wird?

----------


## Lizard

Hi,
hat jemand einen Tipp fr ein gutes Differenzialdiagnose Buch ? Ich suche sowas hauptschlich fr Innere.

----------


## tortet

> Ich habe gerade einen Termin fr mein erstes Vorstellungsgesprch gemacht


  Gratulation!  Es wird schon klappen - an zuviele Pdiater glaube ich nicht.  :hmmm...:  Ich rufe in der Regel vorher an, so kann man sich im Anschreiben dann gleich auf was persnliches beziehen.  Habe damit eine ziemlich gute Erfolgsquote.

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet  Und was fragst/sagst du dann? Sorry, bin da momentan ein bisserl ratlos

----------


## wischmopp

@Ava: Super, freut mich fr Dich!  ::-dance: 

Ich hab bisher nur auf ausgeschriebene Stellen Antwort bekommen, zu Initiativbewerbungen kann ich leider nichts sagen.

War diese Stelle ausgeschrieben oder auch Initiativ? Ich hoffe, Du hltst uns auf dem Laufenden, ich drck Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen!!!

----------


## Ava83

Ich hatte mich in einem anderen Haus initiaitv beworben, allerdings waren dort alle Stellen fr Anfnger bereits besetzt. Die zustndige rztin hatte aber gehrt, dass in dieser Klinik gesucht wird und mich deshalb angerufen und mir geraten mich dort auf jedenfall auch zu bewerben.

----------


## mariane

Bei dem rztemangel sollte man sich echt nicht wundern, wenn man schnell eine Zusage bekommt. Ich habe ein PJ-Tertial im EU-ausland (Slowenien) gemacht und muss euch sagen, dass dort stndig i-welche Jobscouts Assi-rzte fr Stellen in Deutschland suchten. Nicht dass viele scharf darauf waren...

Auch im Semester ber uns redete man damals von Fachrichtungen, die unmglich zu ergattern sein sollten. Dann hatten pltzlich alle doch 3-4  Einladungen zum Vorstellungsgesprch je 10 Initiativbewerbungen. Sogar exotische Sachen wie gleich Andrologie sind kein Problem mehr.

Wie unser Gyn-Prof in der ersten Vorlesung sagte, frher haben die sich einen von 20 Bewerbern ausgesucht, jetzt sind die froh wenn sich 2 (geeignete) melden.

Ich wrde sagen, erstmals keine Kompromisse machen bzw. gleich ins Kaff gehen, nur weil man denkt, man kriegt sonst nichts.

----------


## Ava83

Ich habe jetzt noch 2 Kliniken fr die ich die Bewerbungen diese Woche noch rausschicken will und dann mal schauen was passiert.
Das Vorstellungsgesprch ist anfang Mai, bis dahin knnen die anderen Kliniken sich also noch melden  :Smilie:

----------


## wischmopp

Also, Mariane, hier in Mnchen werden Dir die Jobs nicht nachgeschmissen. Und Ava sucht ja in Hamburg (nehme ich an), da ist es glaub ich auch nicht so superleicht. Aber ich gebe Dir Recht, erstmal keine Kompromisse, immer positiv denken  :Grinnnss!: 

Es spricht auf jeden Fall fr Deine Bewerbung, Ava, dass die rztin Dir den Tipp mit der anderen Klinik gegeben hat. Super! Und vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Angebote und Du hast die Qual der Wahl... Spannend!

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp Hambur wird es nicht  :Smilie:  Ich will wieder zurck Richtung Ostsee 
Und ehrlich gesagt ist es hier auch eher nicht so, dass einem die Jobs vor die Fe fliegen. Fr Innere findet man sicher immer was, obwohl ich auch dort schon eine Absage bekommen habe.

----------


## Ava83

Habt ihr irgendwelche Themen fr Innere und Chirurgie ( frs Mndliche) bei denen ihr denkt, das sind so Dinge, die eigentlich hufig und gerne gefragt werden?

Ich finde es echt schwierig mich zu entscheiden was und wie ich jetzt lerne solange ich gar nicht wei was fr Prfer ich bekomme und was deren Lieblingsthemen sind

----------


## wischmopp

Geht mir genauso, Ava!
Ich hab heute nur ziellos in den beiden Frage-und-Antwort-Bchern gelesen. Oft denke ich mir, das weiss ich, knnte es aber ohne Stottern nicht so einfach formulieren...

Ich warte auch dringend auf die Protokolle!

----------


## rirateme

@milkakuh und tortet: Danke fr eure Rckmeldungen. Leider scheint es ein tiefgehendes Problem zu sein, und unvernnftigerweise hatte ich natrlich keine Sicherungskopien angelegt.  Es ist Win 7 Starter. Abgesicherter Modus und hnliches hat nicht geholfen, auch Recovery/Systemwiederherstellung/Reparatur von einem bootfhigen Windows USB-Stick hat nicht geklappt, hab jetzt einen bootfhigen Stick mit einer Linux-Distribution erstellt aber davon bootet er auch nicht, sonst knnte ich zumindest mal die wichtigsten Daten (Diss !!!) retten...  :Traurig:

----------


## Nilani

> Habt ihr irgendwelche Themen fr Innere und Chirurgie ( frs Mndliche) bei denen ihr denkt, das sind so Dinge, die eigentlich hufig und gerne gefragt werden?
> 
> Ich finde es echt schwierig mich zu entscheiden was und wie ich jetzt lerne solange ich gar nicht wei was fr Prfer ich bekomme und was deren Lieblingsthemen sind


Also bei uns waren oft Standardthemen in der Inneren: Herzinfarkt, Lungenembolie, Hypertonie, Diabetes 
Chirurgie kommt auf den Chirurgen an ... ich hatte Viszeral, der auch nur das gefragt hat, da gabs Kolon-Ca., Cholezystitis, Hernien, in meinem Fall noch Schilddrse

Was Bewerbungen angeht, hab ich auch die Erfahrung machen mssen, dass die Jobs nicht so ganz auf der Strae liegen, obwohl bei mir auch "erschwerte Bedingungen" herrschten. Gerade in der Ortho/Unfall waren Anfnger nicht so wirklich gefragt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ava83

@ Nilani  Danke fr die Tipps. Ich denke ich werde genau mit solchen Themen erstmal anfangen. Ich stehe mir bei mndlichen Prfungen gerne selber im Weg

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich finde sowas wie entzndliche Darmerkrankungen, Ileus, Gallenblasenkram, ColonCA, Pneumothorax, Schenkelhalsfraktur, Radiusfrakturen kommt doch eigentlich immer dran oder? Untersuchungen von Knie, Schulter, Abdomen.....

----------


## Estrella_83

Ach ja....Hernien ganz weit vorne. Und internistisch eben wirklich Myokardinfarkt, Lungenembolie, Diabetes, pAVK, TVT,....da musst du wahrscheinlich nur mal bei Amboss die Top 10 des jeweiligen Fachgebietes abrufen und es kommen genau solche Themen dran.
Kann man sicher auch nicht viel verkehrt machen, wenn man diese Themen drauf hat.

Mein Freund hat mich gerade 1,5 Stunden abgefragt, wie toll! Und ich konnte sogar frei reden und mir fiel zwischendurch noch immer ganz viel ein, was zwar nicht gefragt wurde, aber zum Thema passte. Und meine Prfer meinten auch, dass man einfach alles, was einem einfllt und was dazu passt, erwhnen soll, denn dann mssen sie nicht soviel fragen und es gibt Pluspunkte, weil das meiste dann ja auch richtig ist. Blo nichts erwhnen, wo man nicht Bescheid wei und dann auf Nachfrage nichts zu sagen kann.
Ach mensch....noch 2 Wochen. Kann es gar nicht glauben. Hab jetzt aber 2 Tage lang Chirurgie rausgeschrieben. Sind soooo viele Seiten. Morgen noch den Rest und dann gehts mit Innere weiter. Wollte erst nur lesen, aber bin froh dass ich doch rausschreibe.
So kann ich dann das lesen, was auch wirklich die Themen aus den Protokollen sind und es steht nur das fr mich Wichtigste drin, gut gegliedert und gut zum Wiederholen und Lernen.

Glaube, fr mein 4. Fach ( Pdiatrie ) werde ich einfach nur lesen, lesen, lesen und hoffen, dass ich mir was merken kann. Da hab ich eh keine Ahnung was der fragt und bin froh, wenn ich berhaupt zu jedem Thema irgendwas sagen kann. Und da es nur 4. Fach ist, hoffe ich auf Verstndnis wenn es eben nicht so gut luft.
Mein Wahlfach muss aber definitiv gut werden.

Ich leg mich jetzt mal hin und les noch bisschen was..... 
Freue mich, morgen wieder hier zu lesen und von euch zu hren  :Smilie:

----------


## mariane

Nilani, was denn fr erschwerte Bedingungen? *↓*Uniruf oder so?

@rirateme
Das viele Ein/Ausschalten macht deinen Kompi nur kaputter. Besser Festplatte vom Laptop rausnehmen und an PC anschliessen. Bei den Neueren geht das ohne weiteres. Falls etwas lter, gibt es Adapter fr paar Euro. Man braucht nur noch einen Kollegen, der sich damit etwas auskennt, oder halt nen Programmierer wie meinen Freund damals.

----------


## abi07

@rira: Bei so wichtigen Daten wrde ich mir einen Fachmann suchen - vielleicht kennst du jemanden? Als mein Laptop damals den Hitzetod gestorben ist (da hat sich gar nichts mehr gerhrt), hat ein Computerfreak, der mit mir Abi gemacht hat, innerhalb weniger Minuten meine Daten gerettet. 

@mndliche Kadidaten: Ich wrde mich auch auf die "groen und wichtigen" Themen strzen (Top-Karten bei Amboss sind schon mal ein guter Tipp) - das IMPP und seine Kolibris sind schlielich Geschichte! Wenn ihr noch keine Prfer/Protokolle habt, wre meine Idee vielleicht auch, einfach mal ein paar Protokolle aus dem Netz anzuschauen und berlegen, ob man zu den Fragen was sagen knnte. Gibt es ja unter anderem hier bei Medilearn. Klar, die Spezialgebiete der jeweiligen Prfer kann man ignorieren, aber da werden sicher berall ein paar Basics gefragt und man gewhnt sich ein bisschen an die "offenen" Fragen...

----------


## tortet

@rira: ohne einen Fachmann wirds schwierig. Wrde mich der Meinung der Anderen anschliessen.  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................@Mndliches: Mein Problem ist, dass ich einfach keinen Bock mehr habe. Hat mal jemand ein bischen Motivation?

----------


## wischmopp

Mein Brief ist da!!!!!!!!!!!! Und meine Protokolle hab ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jetzt wird es wieder ernst! 

Mein Wahlfach: Ansthesie *mittortetverbnd*

tortet, ich reiss Dich jetzt mal aus Deiner Unmotiviertheit, jetzt geht's wieder weiter!!! Ich schau mir gleich mal meine Protokolle durch und dann geb ich Dir ein paar Hausaufgaben  :Grinnnss!:  
Komm, nur noch ein bisschen durchhalten, dann haben wirs geschafft!  :Knuddel:

----------


## Lizard

Ich hab irgendwie schon das Gefhl prinzipiell genug zu wissen. Aber das dann in kompetent klingende Worte zu fassen..... :was ist das...?: 
Ich geh mal meine Motivation suchen^^

----------


## Thunderstorm

@wischmopp
Darf ich fragen, ob Du an der TU oder LMU bist? Mich wrde nmlich interessieren, was Du neben dem Wahlfach Ansthesie als 4. Prfungsfach bekommen hast?

----------


## wischmopp

@Thunderstorm: Ups - falsch geschrieben  :Blush: . Ansthesie ist mein 4. Fach, mein Wahlfach war Gyn. Und ich bin an der LMU...

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ wischmopp
 :bhh:  schade; bin an der TU und wollte dem Mrchen nachgehen, dass Ansthesie bei uns sehr oft mit Pharma (Katastrophe!) gekoppelt wird...

----------


## Nilani

> Nilani, was denn fr erschwerte Bedingungen? *↓*Uniruf oder so?


nee, erschwerte Bedingungen heit in dem Fall nur, dass ich schon deutlich ber dem Alterschnitt liege, also auch lter als die meisten Warter. Aber so wirklich war das kein Problem, mich hat nur ein einziger Personaler direkt danach gefragt. Standardantwort war, dass momenntan keine Stelle frei sei oder auch mal "ich hab schon genug Frauen im Team"  :Nixweiss: 
Noten haben brigens auch niemanden interessiert

----------


## tortet

> Mein Brief ist da!!!!!!!!!!!! Und meine Protokolle hab ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!  Jetzt wird es wieder ernst!   Mein Wahlfach: Ansthesie *mittortetverbnd*  tortet, ich reiss Dich jetzt mal aus Deiner Unmotiviertheit, jetzt geht's wieder weiter!!! Ich schau mir gleich mal meine Protokolle durch und dann geb ich Dir ein paar Hausaufgaben   Komm, nur noch ein bisschen durchhalten, dann haben wirs geschafft!


   YAY! Das ist eine gute Nachricht, gratuliere zum 4. Fach! Super, dass Deine Einladung doch noch vor Ostern gekommen ist! Hoffe jetzt auf den einen oder anderen Tipp von Dir  :Grinnnss!:  Soviele Hausaufgaben, wie mglich!     (Bitte hier Leerzeile denken)                                                                                                                                                                                      Ich habe jetzt demnchst diverse Prfungsvorbereitungskurse - und hoffe dort ein wenig beruhigt zu werden. Die Anbieter diverser BUs und sonstiger Versicherungen lassen sich hier so einiges Brauchbares einfallen.

----------


## wischmopp

@tortet: Ich schau mir heute Abend noch meine Protokolle an. Kann Dir gerne die Highlights von meinem Prfer sagen, aber ob das dann auch die von Deinem sind? Also, was ich bisher so gelesen habe, steht er auf SIRS/Sepsis, welche Drainagen gibt es und wo setzt man sie, wie zieht man sie, maligne Hyperthermie, BGA-Auswertung, Hirnnerven-Diagnostik, ZVK, Allergie-Typen.
Das war jetzt mal der erste Blick in die Protokolle.... Morgen kann ich Dir gern noch mehr sagen bei Bedarf...

Mein Prfungsvorsitz ist der Chirurg, das stresst mich etwas. Aber muss auch gehen...

Ava, weisst Du schon mehr?

----------


## tortet

Vielen Dank! Da sind schon ein paar Themen dabei, die sich auch sehr gut mit meinem Wahlfach ergnzen wrden. (SIRS; Sepsis, Allergien). Bin mal gespannt, wann ich endlich erfahre, wo die Prfung stattfindet....

----------


## Brutus

> Also, was ich bisher so gelesen habe, steht er auf SIRS/Sepsis, welche Drainagen gibt es und wo setzt man sie, wie zieht man sie, maligne Hyperthermie, BGA-Auswertung, Hirnnerven-Diagnostik, ZVK, Allergie-Typen.


Ein Ansthet, der Hirnnervendiagnostik macht? Dat ist doch so ein verkappter Neurologe!  :hmmm...: 
Den Rest wrde ich so unterschreiben und um Volumenhaushalt und -therapieregime ergnzen. Ansonsten noch so die Klassiker: welche Narkosearten gibt es? Wo kann man berall Regionalansthesien machen, PDK / SPA...
Intensiv hast Du ja schon gesagt. Notfallmedizin ist auch immer mal gerne mit gefragt. Und selten mal die Schmerztherapie...

----------


## marie_e

Huhu ihr Lieben!
Meld mich auch endlich wieder zurck. Musste nur mal paar Tage runter fahren. Hatte ja gleich das WE nach der Prfung noch Frhdienst und dann bin ich erstmal heim nach Thringen zu meinen Lieben gefahren.
Hab auch bestanden, bin auch zufrieden mit meiner Leistung...
Wnsche allen die jetzt Mndliche haben noch gengend Kraft zum lernen. Werd natrlich weiter mitlesen und mitfiebern. Und auch meinen Senf dazu geben.. :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bin mal gespannt wie es dann im PJ wird, fang mit Chirurgie an. Nich mein Lieblingsgebiet, aber dann hab ich es hinter mir.
Na jut, allen noch einen scheenen Abend!

PS: Bin schon etwas hppelig, wenn es um s Thema Bewerbung geht. Ich hoff, ich find was gutes. Hab irgendwie nich somdas Gefhl das einem die Stellen vor die Fe geworfen werden. Ab wann, denkt ihr, ist es sinnvoll sich zu bewerben wenn ich im Juli oder August n Jahres anfangen will???

----------


## tortet

Wegen der Stellen - woher kommt Dein Eindruck? Es ist nicht ganz unblich, dass man schon im PJ Stellen angeboten bekommt....


@brutus: danke fr die Tipps. Was hlst Du von einem Fallbuch? Vielleicht auch als Vorbereitung frs "Leben"? Hab eines mit 60 Fllen bei Elsevier gefunden...

----------


## wischmopp

@Brutus: Danke fr die Tipps!!! Falls er was zu Hirnnerven wissen will, sag ich dann einfach, dass er ein verkappter Neurologe ist! Dann spar ich mir das schon mal, auch gut  :Grinnnss!: 

@marie: Freut mich!! Ich wrde sagen, ein halbes Jahr vorher anfangen mit den Bewerbungen. Vielleicht ist ja auch Dein PJ-Haus das Richtige fr Dich, dann geht es vielleicht schneller/einfacher? Wars bei mir leider nicht, obwohl das PJ nicht schlecht war, aber Assi will ich dort nichts sein...

----------


## marie_e

Ah ok, danke. Wollt so im Dezember mal anfangen mich umzuschauen nach Stellen.

Hm, wei nich wo mein Eindruck her kommt. Hab vermutlich nur bissi Angst nix zu finden. Und stand dochnauch schon fters hier, das es in bestimmten Stdten nich sooooo einfach is ne Stelle zu bekommen. 
Aber das seh ich ja dann wenn es so weit ist.

Thema Ansthesie nehm ich auch gern Ratschlge an, is ja mein Wahlfach :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Ich hab immer noch keine Post  :grrrr....: 

Habe mich heute aber mit einem Freund getroffen und wir haben uns einen Lernplan gemacht fr so einige Standardsachen, die gut gefragt werden knnten.

----------


## achtunganstand

Hallo! Erstmal Glckwunsch an alle die das schriftliche hinter sich gebracht haben!
Ich habe bisher nur mitgelesen und mach jetzt auch bald das mndliche und wollte jetzt mal fragen wie ihr dafr lernt. Ich habe 6 Wochen noch. @Ava83 du hast ja schon gesagt, dass du alles rausschreibt? Ist das nicht zu viel fr alle 4 Fcher?

----------


## wischmopp

> Hallo! Erstmal Glckwunsch an alle die das schriftliche hinter sich gebracht haben!
> Ich habe bisher nur mitgelesen und mach jetzt auch bald das mndliche und wollte jetzt mal fragen wie ihr dafr lernt. Ich habe 6 Wochen noch. @Ava83 du hast ja schon gesagt, dass du alles rausschreibt? Ist das nicht zu viel fr alle 4 Fcher?


Guten Morgen!

ich hab ja seit gestern meine Protokolle. Und ich wrde sagen, wenn Du bei den wichtigsten Dingen anfngst und Dich dann je nach Zeit tiefer vorarbeitest, kannst Du nichts falsch machen. 
Und die Themen dann auch gleich immer Dir selbst erzhlen.
Ich mache mir auch pro Thema eine Karteikarte, die ich dann immer mal wieder zwischendurch lesen kann, auch wenn ich gerade nicht so viel Zeit habe. 

Gutes Lernen allen!
Und den Pr-PJlern: Geniet Eure freie Zeit!!!

----------


## tortet

Moin und herzlich Willkommen! Mein Problem ist, von "Passiv" zu "Aktiv" umzuschalten. Ich habe mir dafr das Fallbuch Chirurgie besorgt und bin gerade erschrocken darber, wie wenig spontan mir besonders die einfachen Sachen einfallen. Ich versuche daher, die absoluten Basics zu ben und hierzu vielleicht schonmal ein paar Antworten vorzuformulieren..................................  .........................(Leerzeile)..............  ................................ Die mndliche Prfung Innere habe ich als Audiobook auf dem Pad, hier kann man stoppen und versuchen, eine eigene Antwort zu formulieren, bevor man sich die vorgefertigte anhrt. Am liebsten wrde ich mit einer Lerngruppe lernen, das ist wohl das Ideale.

----------


## wischmopp

Ja, Lerngruppe ist super! Habt Ihr Eure Prfungsgruppen noch nicht gefunden? Wir haben unsere schon lange ber Facebook. Ab nchster Woche treffen wir uns dann regelmig....

tortet, falls Du noch ein paar Themen brauchst, zustzlich zu den Tipps von Brutus und meinen Themen von gestern fragt meiner noch ganz gerne:

ACS, Extubationskriterien, Intubation und -Probleme, Muskelrelaxantienberhang, Opiatberhang, ZVK-Anlage, Hypo-/Hyperkalimie, Pneumo-/Hmatothorax, Ansthesie bei COPD, RSI, EKs + Kreuzblut, ASA, GCS, Notfalltherapie Lungenembolie.

Ist irgendwie gar nicht mal so wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass es das Losfach ist. Bin ganz schn beschftigt hier...
Und ja, das frei widergeben knnen ist auch noch ein Problem bisher...

----------


## tortet

Hm.... Intubationskriterien sind ja klar, aber Extubation?   (Leerzeile)  ..................................................  ...........                                                                                        Ich hab den Supergau.... mein Prfungsvorsitzender ist Kardiologe :/ . Mit dem Fach stehe ich immer noch auf Kriegsfuss......

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp Also hier ist es halt so, dass wir frhestens 3 Wochen vor der Prfung unseren Termin bekommen und auch in diesem Brief erst drin steht Wer, Wo, Wann, Was als 4 Fach und vor allem mit Wem.
Es ist also unmglich seine Prfungsgruppe schon vorher zu finden  :Frown:

----------


## wischmopp

Mein Internist ist auch Kardiologe, aber der Vorsitzende ist ja der Chirurg, zum Glck Viszeral, er fragt wohl nie Unfall- oder Neurochirurgie.... puh!

Was ich zu Extubationskriterien gefunden habe:
ausreichende Spontanatmung, Schutzreflexe vorhanden, seit mind. 6 Std. keine enterale Nahrung mehr.

vor Extubation:
Rachen absaugen, Magensonde absaugen, Utensilien fr Re-Intubation bereithalten.

nach Extubation:
sitzende Position, klinische und apparative berwachung fr mehrere Tage (Sekretstau?), physikalische Therapie, psychologische Betreuung, konsequente Mobilisierung.

So, mehr hab ich dazu nicht gefunden...

Ist Dein Zeilenumbruch kaputt?

----------


## wischmopp

@Ava: Unser Brief mit Prfern und 4.Fach kam auch knapp 3 Wochen vorher. Aber die Termine wussten wir schon vorher.
Aber wenn Euer Brief da ist, habt Ihr auch irgendeine Mglichkeit, die Prfungsgruppe zu finden, oder?
Ist ja echt doof, wenn man so komplett in der Luft hngt....  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Danke, dass ist doch schon mehr als ausreichend. Wo schaust Du zum Lernen rein? Amboss-Lernkarten?                 (Leerzeile) Leerzeichen, Zeilenumbruch und das login funktionieren nicht mehr, wie sie sollten. Interessanterweise aber nur am PC, mit dem Pad geht der Zeilenumbruch dann wieder.... Smilies sind auf dem PC auch deaktiviert....*schulterzuck*  ..................................................  ..(Leerzeile) Ich hab einen Heiden-sch....sss, irgendwelche komischen Rythmusstrungen gefragt zu werden. Oder mich beim EKG-Befunden zu blamieren, weil ich den linksposterioren Hemiblock nicht erkenne oder son Kse...

----------


## Ava83

Ja, in der Luft hngen beschreibt es ganz gut. Die Motivation wieder anzufangen ist so auch schwierig zu finden.

----------


## wischmopp

@tortet: In Amboss hab ich seit dem Schriftlichen gar nicht mehr geschaut, bin irgendwie Amboss-traumatisiert  :Grinnnss!: 

Fr Ansthesie hab ich den Striebel hier, will mir aber vielleicht noch das Frage-und-Antwort-Buch besorgen. Das hab ich fr die anderen drei Fcher auch und finde ich ganz gut. Mal schauen, nur wenn ich es gebraucht auftreibe, sonst muss es so auch gehen. Fr Chirurgie hab ich damals den Siebert gekauft, da steht auch einiges fr Ansthesie drin...

Das mit dem EKG stresst mich auch noch ein bisschen :-/

----------


## wischmopp

@Ava, fang doch auch einfach (witzig, ich weiss  :Grinnnss!:  ) mit den groen Themen wieder an. Selbst wenn Du sie nicht im Mndlichen brauchst, frs Leben schadet es sicher nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

@wischmopp genau das mache ich gerade  :Grinnnss!: 
Mein neuer lernpartner und ich haben gestern mal eine Liste zusammengestellt und die arbeite ich jetzt ab.

----------


## kcr33

Ihr seid aber wirklich fleiig! Habt ihr denn einen Tag mal nicht gelernt? ;) habe seit dem Schriftlichen heute wieder vorbeigeschaut. Werde in zwei Wochen weiterlernen bis dahin versuche ich alles auszublenden.

----------


## Stephan0815

Schlafmedizin . . . mkey... Dat kann ja wat werden.  :Aufgepasst!: 
Erstmal Protokolle ankucken, sofern vorhanden.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Schnell noch dreimal schreiend im Kreis rennen, danach ab in die Bib.  :peng:

----------


## tortet

Beim "schreiend im Kreis rennen" schliesse ich mich an...  Nix fleissig - nicht wirklich....

----------


## Jean-Luc

Hab auch noch keine Post, d.h. kein Termin, keine Namen der Prfer.
Zu MKG gibts auch keine Protokolle. Wenn ihr welche an eurer Uni habt, knnt ihr mir bitte welche schicken? Vielen Dank!
Werde jetzt mit Innere und Chirurgie anfangen. Wir knnen ja, wenn ihr Lust habt so paar Hauptthemen bei Unklarheiten diskutieren bzw. zusammentragen. So schnes Wetter drauen, geh erst mal gleich raus frische Luft tanken..... :Grinnnss!: 

KCR33: Hab dir ne PN geschickt.

----------


## Lizard

Unser Internistenprfer schliesst nichts aus, ausser genaue Chemo-Schemata :Keks: 
Ansonsten muss ich mich sehr auf UCH/Ortho strzen. Wie gut, dass ich nur in der ACH war im PJ.
Hachja, auch das wird vorbeigehen ^^auch wenn sich langsam Panik breit macht.
Erwhnte ich ,dass ich mndliche Prfungen hasse ?

----------


## Filea

@ Ava: ich hab dir mal ne PN geschrieben wegen deines Vorstellungsgesprches!!

Unser Innere Prfer schliet auch nix aus, ich hab aber erst Anfang Juni und mache noch gar nichts, wollte erst nach Ostern laaaaaaaaaaangsam wieder anfangen, aber wenn ich sehe wie fleiig ihr alle schon wieder seid..hui.. die erste Maiwoche bin ich auch erstmal noch im Urlaub  :bhh:

----------


## Lizard

In der ersten Maiwoche kann ich mir bestimmt schon Benzos einwerfen ^^

----------


## tortet

Oder ne Spiritus - Dauerinfusion....

----------


## wischmopp

@tortet: Unser Ansthesist schreibt uns folgendes:

"Sehr geehrte Frau....,
einen Termin zur Vorstellung der Gruppe mssen wir nicht vereinbaren. Es reicht aus,
wenn Sie sich mit dem Prfungsvorsitzenden treffen. 
Themengebiete der Prfung werden hauptschlich die klinische Ansthesie und Notfallmedizin sein. Intensivmedizin wird, wenn dann nur im Zusammenhang mit den Prfungsfllen/-Patienten und nicht im Detail Thema sein. Hauptschlich werde ich Fragen zu den Dingen und physiologischen Grundlagen stellen, die in der tglichen Arbeit stndig
angewandt und genutzt und in Famulaturen oder PJ erlernt werden. Notfallmedizinisch sollte das gesamte Themengebiet prsent sein, so wie es in der tglichen Praxis jeder Arzt beherrschen sollte. Schmerztherapie wird nicht geprft.
Ich hoffe, dies hilft Ihnen etwas in Ihrer Vorbereitung, auch wenn ich Ihnen damit die Nervositt vor der Prfung natrlich nicht nehmen kann."

Ich finde, das klingt ganz nett und positiv  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

@jean-luc: Tut mir leid, dass Du keine Protokolle hast. Ich kann Dir leider keine schicken, wir bekommen unsere nur gegen Matrikelnummer und Prfer. An MKG komme ich nicht ran....

Aber ich denke nach wie vor - da das Fach so speziell ist - dass wirklich nur absolute Basics geprft werden, das Thema ist m.M.n. sehr berschaubar. Ich finde es nicht schlecht!

Viel Glck bei der Vorbereitung! Wenn ich noch was hre/lese/erfahre, sag ich Dir Bescheid!

Und wir knnen uns sehr gerne ber wichtige Themen austauschen, hat ja beim Schriftlichen auch super funktioniert!

----------


## tortet

> Ich hoffe, dies hilft Ihnen etwas in Ihrer Vorbereitung, auch wenn ich Ihnen damit die Nervositt vor der Prfung natrlich nicht nehmen kann."Ich finde, das klingt ganz nett und positiv


  Tauschen wir  :hmmm...: ? Hast einen sehr netten Prfer erwischt.  Meiner gibt  nchste Woche ein Prfungsvorbereitungsseminar, habe mich angemeldet und bin gespannt.    (LZ)  Heute abend 2h beim Sport gewesen - morgen wird noch ein wenig vorgelernt und von SA bis DI  schaue ich mir erstmal kein Buch mehr an. Partywochenende!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Guten Morgen. Ich werde jetzt ber das Wochenende auch erstmal nichts machen und nochmal in vollen Zgen die freie Zeit genieen. 
Am Dienstag starte ich dann wieder richtig.

Euch allen ein schnes Osterwochenende!!!!

----------


## Brutus

> Themengebiete der Prfung werden hauptschlich die klinische Ansthesie und Notfallmedizin sein. Intensivmedizin wird, wenn dann nur im Zusammenhang mit den Prfungsfllen/-Patienten und nicht im Detail Thema sein. Hauptschlich werde ich Fragen zu den Dingen und physiologischen Grundlagen stellen, die in der tglichen Arbeit stndig
> angewandt und genutzt und in Famulaturen oder PJ erlernt werden. Notfallmedizinisch sollte das gesamte Themengebiet prsent sein, so wie es in der tglichen Praxis jeder Arzt beherrschen sollte. Schmerztherapie wird nicht geprft.
> Ich hoffe, dies hilft Ihnen etwas in Ihrer Vorbereitung, auch wenn ich Ihnen damit die Nervositt vor der Prfung natrlich nicht nehmen kann."


Das hrt sich doch erstmal sehr bersichtlich an! Wenn Du weit, welchen Patienten Du / Ihr in der Prfung bekommst, dann msst Ihr Euch eben berlegen, welche Nakosearten kommen fr die Operation in Frage. Aufklrung, Prmed, Durchfhrung, Volumenmanagement, Ausleitung, AWR... Also durchaus machbar.  :Grinnnss!: 
Und zum Notfallmedizinteil: Die gngigen Notfallalgorhythmen sollte man auch als HNO/Augenarzt draufhaben. Apoplex / HI erkennen und behandeln, die REA auf der Station adquat zu versorgen, etc... Da muss kein Blaulicht im Spiel sein, den tglichen Wahnsinn im KH sollte man aber schon abarbeiten knnen.
Zu guter Letzt sollte eben das folgende nicht unbedingt dem Approbierten passieren:
http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...=1#post1725018

----------


## wischmopp

@Brutus: Danke fr Deine Antwort! Ich hoffe, wir bekommen unseren Patienten schon einen Tag vorher... Ansonsten denke ich auch, dass es sich eigentlich ganz machbar anhrt...

@tortet: Das ist doch super, wenn Dein Prfer ein Vorbereitungsseminar gibt. Da lernst Du ihn schon mal kennen und Tipps gibt er vielleicht auch ein paar...

Euch auch allen ein schnes Wochenende, viel werde ich wohl auch nicht machen, meine Mnner sind ja auch zuhause. Ostersonntag und -montag sind sowieso komplett verplant...

----------


## Lizard

Ohja, den Patient einen Tag vorher zu sehen wre toll.
Wir bekommen den Patient zugeteilt und haben dann 3h Zeit den zu untersuchen, die Aktenberge zu wlzen und dann eine Epikrise inkl.Therapieplan zu schreiben.
Da unser Prfungsvorsitzender Internist ist, bekommen wir internistische Patienten. Sowohl der Chirurg als auch der Ansthesist zeigten sich davon weniger begeistert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anatom90

Erstmal Glckwunsch an euch dass ihr die schriftliche Prfung geschafft hab und allen noch viel Erfolg fr die mndliche!

Wollte euch doch jetzt mal eine Frage stellen:

Wie sieht das mit Amboss aus, kann man auch so ein monatliches Abo machen? Und hat man dann auch alle Funktionen zur Verfgung? Tut mir Leid wenn ich hier frage, nur ich check das ganze noch nicht so ganz und wrde mir schon jetzt gerne ein monatliches Abo erstellen. Schonmal danke an euch Experten  :Big Grin:

----------


## wischmopp

@Lizard: Bei uns ist das prferabhngig, wann wir die Patienten bekommen. Bei einigen durchaus einen Tag vorher, mit ganz viel Glck darf man sogar die Epikrise zuhause schreiben, das sind aber leider nur ganz wenige... Mein Prfungsvorsitz war bisher noch nie Vorsitz, da steht also nichts drber in den Protokollen.

Hast Du Ansthesie auch zugelost oder ist das Dein Wahlfach? Und was ist das 4. Fach bei Dir?

----------


## wischmopp

@Anatom, Amboss gibt es sogar tageweise, glaube ich. Funktionen hast Du dann auch alle. Hol Dir doch den kostenlosen 5 Tage-Probezugang, dann kannst Du Dir alles ansehen...

----------


## tortet

@Anatom90: so habe ich das gelst.... 3 Monate reichen ja aus, das kostet pro Monat 15 Euro = 45 (vs 60 Euro fr den Halbjahreszugang, den man eh nicht braucht). Zwischen den "Monaten" habe ich mir immer 2 - 3 Freitage gegnnt - wenn man dann nicht hinkommt, kann man tageweise fr 1 Euro kreuzen. Ah, ich sehe gerade.... 6. Semester - dann hast Du ja noch Zeit  :Grinnnss!:  (LZ).....................................@wischmop  p: ja, das mit dem Prfungsvorbereitungsseminar ist ein witziger Zufall. Dafr werde ich 150 km Anfahrt gerne in Kauf nehmen (brigens bei Dir in der Gegend, Brutus  :Grinnnss!: , wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ).  Wir kriegen brigens den Patienten immer am 1. Tag, mssen dann auch gleich Epikrise usw. schreiben und am Nachmittag findet die Prfung am Patientenbett statt. Am Folgetag ist dann offene Fragerunde.

----------


## Nilani

> Ohja, den Patient einen Tag vorher zu sehen wre toll.
> Wir bekommen den Patient zugeteilt und haben dann 3h Zeit den zu untersuchen, die Aktenberge zu wlzen und dann eine Epikrise inkl.Therapieplan zu schreiben.
> Da unser Prfungsvorsitzender Internist ist, bekommen wir internistische Patienten. Sowohl der Chirurg als auch der Ansthesist zeigten sich davon weniger begeistert


Aber es hilft halt, sich den Pat. genau anzuschauen. Meiner hatte Knie- und Hft-TEPs, ein gefundenes Fressen fr den Orthopden. Da allgemeinchirurgisch nix zu holen war, hat er dann nen Gefstatus machen lassen. Ich war nur heilfroh, dass mein Pat. keine Hernien hatte (das durfte dann mein Kommilitone bernehmen). Also mit bichen Glck kann man die Prfer auch mittels Anamnese/Epikrise in eine bestimmte Richtung lenken. Und uuuuuunbedingt drauf achten, wie die Leute in die Klinik kamen (Einweisungsdiagnose). Mein Pat. hatte zwar ne sekundre AML bei myelodysplastischem Syndrom ( ::-oopss: ), aber er kam mit Dyspnoe und bissel Bluthusten, so dass ich Lungenembolie gefragt wurde, nix hmatologisches  :Top: 

Mein Prfungsvorsitzender damals war brigens Chef der Hm/Onk (Uniklinik) und als 4. hatte ich Derma  :kotzen: 

@Jean-Luc: guck doch mal hier in den ML-Protokollen, ob du was zu MKG findest

----------


## Anatom90

Super danke euch!!
Bin mal gespannt wie es ist ;)

Viel Erfolg euch noch!!!

----------


## Lizard

Vielen Dank Nilani  :Smilie:  
Wie hast du die mndliche Prfung empfunden ? Gut machbar ? 
Bei mir stellt sich mal wieder das irrationale Gefhl ein zu keinem Thema genug erzhlen zu knnen. Schon gar nicht zu Innere  ::-oopss:

----------


## Brutus

Normalerweise bekommt ihr einen Patienten in dem Fach des Prfungsvorsitzenden. Daher wrde ich mal 2-3 Tage vor der Prfung mit einer Tafel Milkaschokolade auf die Station des Prfungsvorsitzenden gehen (wo man Euch ja vom PJ her noch kennt...) und den Stationsassistenten fragen, ob er wei, welcher Patient denn wohl evtl. dran kommen knnte.  :Nixweiss: 
Denn meistens fragt Professor in der Visite: "Ich habe da nchste Woche StEx. Welche Patienten knnten wir denn mal nehmen? Klren Sie das mal mit dem Patienten."
Und dann einfach mal fragen, was Prof. XY denn gerne mal abfragt. Und beim Gehen noch mal kurz in die Fallakte gucken. Und zu Hause berlegen, was man denn so alles wissen sollte, zu dem und dem Krankheitsbild!
Und ganz wichtig: der Prof kennt die Patienten nur aus den Akten und aus den Fallbesprechungen der Assistenten. Und wenn man in der Untersuchung des chirurgischen Patienten mit der LH, der sonst vllig unauffllig erscheint, ein Systolikum oder eine Niereninsuffizienz finden sollte, dann sollte man mal tief in sich gehen und sich fragen, ob man in Vitien und Nierenerkrankungen wirklich FIT ist! Sonst lsst man solche "neuen" Fakten mal unter den Tisch fallen, und hlt sich an den Fakten fest, die schon in der Akte erfasst sind!
Allen viel Erfolg in der mndlichen Prfung, die m.E. viel einfacher ist als diese blden IMPP-Kreuzchen...

----------


## Kandra

> Erstmal Glckwunsch an euch dass ihr die schriftliche Prfung geschafft hab und allen noch viel Erfolg fr die mndliche!
> 
> Wollte euch doch jetzt mal eine Frage stellen:
> 
> Wie sieht das mit Amboss aus, kann man auch so ein monatliches Abo machen? Und hat man dann auch alle Funktionen zur Verfgung? Tut mir Leid wenn ich hier frage, nur ich check das ganze noch nicht so ganz und wrde mir schon jetzt gerne ein monatliches Abo erstellen. Schonmal danke an euch Experten


Wir haben Amboss von der Uni umsonst, da musst du kein Abo abschlieen ;) Einfach ber den Easyproxy anmelden, unter Datenbanken nach Amboss suchen und die Uni-Lizenz auswhlen.

----------


## Lizard

@Brutus
Ich werde definitiv Dinge in denen ich nicht fit bin bei Untersuchung "nicht finden" :Grinnnss!:  (Ausser es ist natrlich etwas augenscheinliches)
Ansonsten luft das bei uns leider so, dass die Prfer einen (!) Tag vorher durch die gesamte Innere hetzen und nach potentiellen Patienten fragen. Aber einige connections in die Innere werde ich wohl reaktivieren. Evtl. findet man ja doch was raus. :bhh:

----------


## Nilani

@Brutus: so schn klappt das leider nicht berall. Zum einen kannte ich die Station nicht vom PJ her (wieso sollten sie auch? Das war extrem bunt gemischt bei uns, alle anderen meiner Prfer kamen von auerhalb) und unser Prfungsvorsitzende durfte 4x ran und hatte entsprechend Mhe, immer neue Pat. zu finden. Da war im Vorfeld nichts bekannt, obwohl einer aus meiner Prfungsgruppe Kontakte zur entsprechenden Station hatte. Er suchte sich die Pat. immer selbst aus (und kannte sie sehr gut, was wohl an Hm/Onk-Gebiet lag). 
Was man auch im Hinterkopf halten sollte (siehe Altprotokolle) ... unser Internist hat mit auskultiert. Bei mir wars Lunge (was hr ich, welche Diagnosen kann ich mit dem Befund schonmal ausschlieen). Da wr es dann schon peinlich, wenn man ein Herzgerusch berhrt hat  :Nixweiss: . Prinzipiell stimmts allerdings, man sollte dem Pat. nicht zu viel "andichten" und nur Sachen aufschreiben, ber die man was erzhlen kann. Dafr hat man ja aber ggf. nochmal Zeit, drberzulesen und Infos zusammenzusuchen.

Ansonsten fand ich meine Prfung echt sehr angenehm, war wirklich so ne Art nettes Gesprch, sehr entspannte Atmosphre (zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, als einer der Kandidaten in Richtung "durchfallen" ging). War eine meiner besten Prfungen der gesamten Klinik  :Top:  Die wollen eigentlich nur sehen, dass man mit nem Pat. umgehen kann und einige Grundlagen beherrscht, damit sie einen mit gutem Gewissen in die Arbeitswelt entlassen knnen. Das wird schon  :Knuddel:

----------


## wischmopp

Uahhhhh, Nilani! Sag, dass er dann nicht durchgefallen ist !?! Hab bisher noch von niemandem gehrt, der durchgefallen wre und daran will ich mich weiter klammern!

Ich kenne das Haus auch nicht, in dem meine Prfung ist. Und da es der Toaster ist (die Mnchner verstehen), hab ich auch keine Chance, vorher noch irgendetwas rauszufinden. Unser Vorsitz will sich laut Protokollen vorher auch nicht treffen und wirkt eher distanziert... Hilfe! Bin mal gespannt, ob er uns noch antwortet. Ich chirurgischer Superchecker, ich :-/

----------


## tortet

Leider findet auch meine Prfung weit ab von den Krankenhusern statt, in denen ich PJ gemacht habe (Niedersachsen) - stattdessen muss ich in den Ruhrpott in ein vllig unbekanntes Haus.

----------


## Lizard

Mal was ganz anderes ^^
Hatten manche bei euch zum Schriftlichen auch ihren halben Khlschrank dabei? Ich fand es teilweise beeindruckend was die Leute so Fressalien mitgeschleppt haben. Da wurde es teilweise schon eng mit Heft und Bildbeilage  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

> Uahhhhh, Nilani! Sag, dass er dann nicht durchgefallen ist !?! Hab bisher noch von niemandem gehrt, der durchgefallen wre und daran will ich mich weiter klammern!


Nein, er ist nicht durchgefallen, aber es war mega-eng und wre durchaus gerechtfertigt gewesen. Dafr braucht man aber schon ein besonderes Talent. In unserem Jahrgang ist von 170 Leuten 1 einzige durchgefallen und das auch mehr wegen Black-out bzw. gar nichts mehr sagen, weil so sehr unter Druck. Auerdem gabs 2 oder 3 mal die Note 4. Also kein Vergleich zum schriftlichen oder sonstigen Prfungen; das wird schon  :Knuddel:

----------


## rirateme

Hallo Leute,
danke nochmal fr die Tipps bzgl. dem Netbook. Bisher hat sich nichts neues ergeben, bin dann nach Hause gefahren und hab das doofe Ding einfach bis auf Weiteres in meiner Unistadt-Wohnung liegen lassen  :was ist das...?:  Jetzt suche ich erstmal nach nem neuen Laptop fr meine Diss, versuche einen last-Minute-PJ Platz in Paris zu ergattern (ja, immernoch), versinke in Organisatorischem Kram was ich alles auf "nach dem Examen" verschoben hatte, und erst dann wenn ich zurckfahre darf das Daten-Drama weitergehen....

Ich beneide euch nicht um die Mndliche !!! Auweia, mir graut es jetzt schon davor  ::-oopss: 
Aber haltet durch, bald habt ihrs geschafft !

@Jean-Luc: Das tut mir leid fr dich, dass du MKG und keine Protokolle hast. Hab in unserer Fachschaftsdatenbank gesucht und auch kurz gegoogelt, aber leider absolut nichts zu diesem Fach gefunden.  :Nixweiss: 

@Lizard: Oh ja, und vor allem die Leute die mehr als drei Liter Wasser/Getrnke auf dem Tisch hatten  :Grinnnss!:  Und gefhlt 60% der Dinge zumindest in meinem Tisch-Umfeld wurden unangerhrt wieder eingepackt...

----------


## tortet

> Nein, er ist nicht durchgefallen, aber es war mega-eng und wre durchaus gerechtfertigt gewesen. Dafr braucht man aber schon ein besonderes Talent.


 Sag das nicht, ich schaff das auch.... Was ist ihm denn passiert? Blackout?

----------


## Nilani

hast pm  :hmmm...:

----------


## wischmopp

> hast pm


Darf ich die bittebittebitte auch haben?

Oder stehen da keine "wie sollte ich es nicht machen" Tipps drin...?

----------


## abi07

Boah Leute, ich beneide euch jetzt wirklich nicht - ich kriege ja schon vom Mitlesen Bauchschmerzen wegen des Mndlichen, obwohl es noch ein Jahr hin ist...

----------


## WackenDoc

Ich bin froh, dass ich es schon lange hinter mir habe. 
Aber die gute Nachricht fr euch: Die Prfer haben kein Interesse dran, euch durchfallen zu lassen. Normalerweise helfen die einem auch weiter, wenn man auf dem Schlauch steht.
Selbst der Vollhonk (und was war wirklich jemand, bei dem man Angst hatte, den auf die Patienten los zu lassen), den ich als PJler an der Backe hatte, hat noch mit 4 bestanden.

Tips: Erzhlt mglichst viel von euch aus- das macht es dem Prfer einfacher, weil er nur zuhren und sich nicht auf die nchste Frage konzentrieren muss. Nuschelt nach Mglichkeit nicht in euch rein und sprecht in kompletten Stzen (einer meiner Mitprflinge war so aufgeregt, dass er genuschelt und jeden Satz abgebrochen und verbessert hat- der hat die schlechteste Note von allen bekommen, obwohl er eigentlich mehr wusste). Ihr knnt es euch evtl. so vorstellen, dass ihr nem Patienten seine Krankheit erklren msst.
Bringt den Prfer nicht von euch aus auf Themengebiete, in denen ihr euch nicht so gut auskennt. Versucht im Gegenzug das Gesprch auf euer Lieblingsthema zu bringen, sofern das angemessen und mglich ist.
Und blos nicht zickig werden, wenn der Prfer mal komische Fragen stellt oder anderer Meinung ist.

----------


## Ava83

So, nu hab ich auch einen Termin:

14.5.+15.5.  in der Klinik in der ich mein Wahltertial hatte.

Ansthesie als 4. Fach

----------


## Salerno

@ava hatte ich auch Ansthesie als 4 Fach....!! Drck dir die Daumen !!!schaffstbja schn  :Knuddel:

----------


## Ava83

Danke salerno  :Smilie: 

Ich verbringe die Feiertage bei meinen Schwiegereltern und werde diese jetzt auch noch nutzen um Kraft zu tanken und zu entspannen und wenn ich dann Montag wieder in Hamburg bin, dann gehts los.

Nach Protokollen kann ich erst am Dienstag schauen und die 3 Protokolle von meinem Ansthesieprfer die online waren, habe ich schon runtergeladen und mir angesehen. 
Glcklicherweise haben die Ansthesisten am Uke ein tolles Skript fr uns Studenten und dass nutzt der Ansthesist wohl auch als Grundlage  :Smilie:

----------


## wischmopp

@Ava: Juhu, Du auch Ansthesie, wir werden ja immer mehr  :Grinnnss!: . Freust Du Dich drber?

@WackenDoc: Danke fr Deinen Post und Deine Tipps! Es ist immer wieder beruhigend, so etwas von jemandem zu lesen, der es hinter sich hat...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salerno

@ava hast ein pm :Knuddel:

----------


## mariane

@WackenDoc
Gute Infos und auch sehr sinnvoll.

Im Gegensatz zu meinen ganzen Protokollen. Da lese ich nur "sehr netter Prfer" und dann darf man Fagen wie Chromosomenzahl der Candida beantworten. Oder "sie fragen nur Basics ab, also nichts was es im Mller nicht gibt" :-/

Fr manche Hresie, aber ich vermisse echt die klaren Wissensvoraussetzungen fr die schriftliche Prfung.

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp  Ja ich bin ganz froh, weil es zum einen ein bersichtliches und gut zu lernendes Fach ist und zum anderen haben wir wohl sehr nette und faire Prfer bekommen. Wir haben am Freitag auch schon unser erstes Vorgesprch mit dem Chirurgieprfer und ich hoffe er gibt uns ein paar Schwerpunkte. Zu meinem Glck ist er Allgemeinchirurg und wird wohl eher wenig bis gar kein Unfallchirurgie fragen :Big Grin:

----------


## Cupcake*

So  :Smilie:  Frohe Ostern erstmal! Ich wollte dann morgen auch wieder anfangen...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Mit was fr Bchern lernt ihr denn so? Innere hab ich den Herold, Pdiatrie noch nicht entschieden, Chirurgie auch nicht... wollte da vor allem erstmal die Altprotokoll Themen rausschreiben und lernen.

Ich hatte gedacht mir auch noch ein paar Fallbcher zulegen oder Frage und Antwort, vor allem auch fr die Lerngruppe  :Grinnnss!: 
- hat da jemand schon eins, dass er gut findet? Gibts ja auch ziemlich viel Auswahl. 

Ich mag dieses planlose Gefhl im Moment ja nicht so sehr, muss ich sagen, da war der vorgegebene 100Tage Plan doch ganz angenehm.

----------


## WackenDoc

Lasst euch nicht von Exoten- oder Detail-Fragen in den Protokollen kirre machen.
Da geht es oft nur noch drum, die 1 rauszukitzeln oder der Prfer hat sich in sein Lieblingsgebiet verirrt.
Zum Bestehen reichen die Grundlagen. Und die habt ihr drauf.

Wenn ihr es bis hier geschafft habt, habt ihr eine gut 99%ige Chance die letzte Prfung auch noch zu berstehen.

----------


## Cupcake*

@WackenDoc, danke- das beruhigt!!  :Blush:

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich hab heute in einer Woche Prfung *grusel* und ber Ostern absolut nichts gemacht. Die Motivation ist jetzt echt am Ende, obwohl es jetzt nur noch so ein kurzes Stck ist.
Ab morgen hat die Bib wieder auf, dann klappt das hoffentlich nochmal ein paar Tage richtig. 
Hab bisher alle Themen fr Innere und Chirurgie bei Amboss rausgeschrieben ( also die aus den Protokollen ) und les parallel noch bisschen in Frage und Antwort-Bchern. Finde die Grnen ganz gut, weil da die Antwort gleich mit dabei steht.
Fr mehr hab ich jetzt auch keine Zeit mehr. Hab mir zwar die Fallbcher von Thieme ersteigert aber die sind ja wirklich sehr zeitaufwendig, und die Lsungen stehen hinten drin.....viel zu wenig Zeit jetzt.

Hab mir in der Bib alle mglichen Leitsymptombcher geholt und werde da etwas quer lesen jetzt. Und mein Rausgeschriebenes mehrmals lesen und frei sprechen ben.
Und ich bin froh, dass ich mir nicht jetzt frs Mndliche noch Bcher neu gekauft hab. Da htte ich mich nur gergert. Kann man ausleihen oder am Ende lernt man doch anders. Also es sei denn, man wei nicht wohin mit seinem Geld ;)

Wie Wacken schon sagt....wir werden sowieso bestehen. Schriftlich ist rum, man hat schon 3 Monate gelernt ( zwar anders als jetzt aber da blieb sicher auch einiges hngen) und die Prfer wollen dieses Mal auch niemanden bswillig durchfallen lassen.
Gibt genug Themen und Basics die man gefragt werden kann, wenn es jemand gut mit einem meint  :Smilie: 

Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg!

----------


## wischmopp

@Wackendoc: Ja, vielen Dank, das beruhigt alles, was Du so schreibst  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich denke auch, ich werde die Exoten in den Protokollen erstmal weg lassen. Das wurde z.T. einmal gefragt und nie mehr wieder, da ist die Chance wohl eher gering, dass ich sowas auch gefragt werde. Und wenn doch, deswegen werde ich nicht durchfallen! Basta!

@Estrella: Uuuuuhhhh... nur noch 1 Woche! Aber dann hast Du es hinter Dir und wir beneiden Dich alle  :Grinnnss!: . Ich bin ja noch nicht durch mit all meinen Themen, ich hab aber auch noch gut 2 Wochen Zeit. Wobei wir ab nchster Woche eigentlich in der Gruppe lernen wollten, da sollte ich das Meiste schon irgendwie drauf haben... Ich lerne auch v.a. aus meinen Rausschreibseln und den grnen Frage-und-Antwort-Bchern, ich finde die auch ganz gut. Ist irgendwie ein ganz komisches Lernen, finde ich. Erst monatelang den ganzen Tag nur am Laptop und pltzlich nur noch aus Bchern  :Grinnnss!: 

Einen schnen Tag allen!

----------


## Jean-Luc

Hoffe Ihr hattet erholsame Feiertage! Vielen Dank fr Eure lieben Worte. Leider gibt es bei den ML-Protokollen auch nichts zu MKG. Habe immer noch keine Namen der Prfer.  :Frown:  
Es gibt doch bestimmt hier jemanden, der auch dieses Fach als 4. oder sogar als 3. hat bzw. hatte?! Bitte meldet Euch!
Kann mich auch erinnern, dass hier einige Leute im Forum geschrieben haben, dass sie einen Kurs an ihrer Uni hatten.
Die diesen Kurs hatten, knnt Ihr mir bitte Unterlagen davon schicken und evtl. Prfungsprotokolle. Wre Euch sehr dankbar und wrde mich sehr darber freuen! Vielen Dank!!!!

KCR33, vielen Dank fr deine PN! Habe mich sehr darber gefreut! Hast auch ne neue von mir...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Und wie - PartyPartyParty  :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt ist aber wieder der Ernst des Lebens angesagt.... Nur noch 3 Wochen  :hmmm...:   @Estrella: mach Dich nicht verrckt - das wird schon werden. Bin auch mit den Fallbchern zugange, mehr schlecht als recht. Was solls....
@Nilani: danke frs aufbauen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

ich muss sagen, ich bewundere euch wirklich dafr, dass ihr euch so fleiig auf das Mndliche vorbereitet. Klar, was bleibt euch anderes brig, aber ich knnte mir das gerade gar nicht vorstellen. Habe jetzt fast 2 Wochen gebraucht, um den Kopf richtig frei zu bekommen. Klar, die zwei Wochen habe ich auch meine Freizeit genossen, aber habe irgendwie sonst nichts zustande gebracht (inklusive vernnftigem Training!!!). Heute ist wirklich so der erste Tag, an dem ich mich wieder motiviert fhle, Lust auf das Training habe und mich auf meine Wettkmpfe freue. Das traumhafte Wetter kommt begnstigend hinzu... :Grinnnss!: 

Aber ihr habt bald ALLES hinter euch, msst kein PJ mehr machen, sondern habt vielleicht erstmal noch frei und danach werdet ihr wenigstens fr eure Arbeit bezahlt. Also, nicht verzweifeln, sondern freuen - ihr habt es bald geschafft und seid RZTE!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Top: 

@Jean-Luc: Wir hatten leider kein MKG... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lizard

Danke abi !
Der Gedanke am zweiten Tag als Arzt aus der Klinik zu spazieren ist das Einzige was mich motiviert. 
Es ist echt schwer sich zu aufzuraffen  und den ganzen Mist schon wieder anzuschauen.......

Aber hilft nix  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

So, ich starte auch erst jetzt so richtig. Habe meine Protokolle ( sind leider nicht wirklich viele), habe schon das erste Mal verzweifelt alles wieder weggelegt und werde mir jetzt mal berlegen wie und womit ich nu am besten anfange

Habe 3 Wochen Zeit.

----------


## wischmopp

Danke, abi  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich denke, das Aufraffen klappt nur, weil wir ja immer schon wussten, dass nach dem Schriftlichen keine Pause sein wird, ihr Pr-PJler seid da mit einer anderen Einstellung ran. Schriftlich hinter sich bringen und dann - Erholung!!! Habt Ihr auch Recht und habt Ihr auf jeden Fall verdient, bei Euch wird es auch wieder frh genug ernst...

Ich wnsche Dir aber, dass Du Dich bald wieder voller Elan und Kampfgeist ins Training strzen kannst, es ist ja nicht so, als httest Du keine Herausforderung vor Dir! Liebe Gre!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

> ihr habt es bald geschafft und seid RZTE!!!


Das ist noch sehr unwirklich. Ganz eigenartiges Gefhl....

Wann startet das PJ denn? Bis zu Deinem Event ist glcklicherweise noch gengend Zeit - ein paar Wochen Erholung und Chillen hast Du Dir verdient und sie sind auch wirklich notwendig.

Das mit dem Lernen stimmt nur bedingt.... die letzen 4 Tage habe ich garnix getan (ausser gefeiert) und das kommende Wochenende gnne ich mir ebenfalls einen Kurzurlaub (mit zugegebenermassen ein bischen Medizin, aber auch Sauna/Sport).

----------


## wischmopp

> und das kommende Wochenende gnne ich mir ebenfalls einen Kurzurlaub (mit zugegebenermassen ein bischen Medizin, aber auch Sauna/Sport).


Ist das das Vorbereitungsseminar? Mich wrde das dann sehr interessieren, wrde mich freuen, wenn Du erzhlen magst! Die Sauna und so hast Du Dir natrlich auch verdient!  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab das Osterwochenende auch berhaupt nichts gemacht auer Eier suchen, Omas, Opas, Tanten, Onkels, Cousins empfangen und besuchen. Aber schn wars. Und die Pausen braucht man einfach. Das wird schon... Hoffentlich!

----------


## tortet

@wischmopp: Klar wird das - mach Dir keine Sorgen. 

Da geht es nchstes WE hin: http://dgim2014.de/  :Grinnnss!:     Freue mich schon. 

Habe sehr nette Prfer erwischt, wie es aussieht. Manchmal muss man Glck haben....

----------


## Ava83

Huhu.....es ist ja so still hier. Seid ihr alle fleiig?
Ich tue mich ja so schwer.... aber immerhin haben wir Freitag, Dienstag und Mittwoch Termine bei 3 unserer Prfer zur Vorbesprechung. 
Ich bin gespannt wie das wird.

----------


## wischmopp

Puhhhh... mir reichts schon wieder von der Lernerei. Jetzt mag ich dann wirklich bald nicht mehr, mein Hirn raucht. Unsere Protokolle sind so umfangreich, ich brauch da noch ewig, bis ich durch bin. Drei unserer Prfer (u.a. der Vorsitz) haben sich noch nicht gemeldet. Keine Ahnung, ob Osterurlaub oder keine Lust oder keine Zeit. Der 4. meinte ja, ein Treffen wre nicht ntig. Htte die ja schon gern gesehen und gesprochen vorher...

Mein Zustand heute:  :Beamen:   :Heul:   :EEK!:   :Confused: 

Ich glaube, ich brauch heute noch:   :Guinness: 

Ich hoffe, Euch geht es so:  :Jump:   :Love:   :Rock: 

So, genug gejammert, nun wieder  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Inchen

wischmopp mir geht's genauso..ich habe zwar noch keine Protokolle ...bekomme ich erst anfang mai....und so lerne ich einfach bisschen quer....lese noch mal im allex chir und innere durch....
bin aber schon total genervt irgendwie...kann auch dieses examensgerede langsam nicht mehr hren...v.a. im Freundeskreis nur noch ein thema :kotzen:  und alle waren so gut im schriftlichen tortz wenig lernen jajajaja ;)

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp ohja ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen. Ich mag auch nicht mehr und brauche jetzt schon ewig fr ein Thema, keine Ahnung wie ich das alles schaffen soll   :kotzen: 

@ inchen also dieses " ich war so gut und habe gar nicht viel gelernt" das kann ich ja gar nicht hren. Vor allem weil es dann meist von Leuten kommt, bei denen ich wei, dass die stundenlang in der Bib saen und sicher nicht wenig gelernt haben.

Ich bin allerdings mal gespannt, wann wir wohl mal die Ergebnisse bekommen, ich bin ja ehrlich gesagt erst wirklich berzeugt dass ich es geschafft habe, wenn ich dieen Brief in der Hand habe  :Smilie: 

Kann einer von euch mir mal sagen wonach ich entscheide ob ein Patient bei der PTCA einen bare metal oder einen drugeluting Stent bekommt? Ich steh da gerade auf dem Schlauch

----------


## wischmopp

@Ava: Nachdem in meinen Bchern nichts zu den Stents steht, hab ich mal gegoogelt, weil ich um jede Ablenkung froh bin  :Grinnnss!: . Ich glaube/hoffe ja nicht, dass wir solche Detailfragen bekommen...

Wiki sagt:

"Die aktuelle Datenlage zum Vergleich der unterschiedlichen Stentarten ist nicht eindeutig und die Diskussion hierber ist nicht abgeschlossen. So werden in Studien weiterhin medikamentenfreisetzende Stents mit unbeschichteten Stents, Stents mit Bypass sowie die medikamentenfreisetzenden Stents untereinander verglichen. Auerdem wird nach verschiedenen Patientengruppen differenziert, wie zum Beispiel Patienten mit akutem Herzinfarkt oder Diabetes mellitus.

Metaanalysen zeigen bezglich der Sterblichkeitsrate von Patienten keinen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen medikamentenfreisetzenden Stents und unbeschichteten Stents, obwohl man eine erhhte Stentthrombose-Rate im Langzeitverlauf bei Paclitaxel-Stents beobachtet hatte.[4] Es wird momentan empfohlen, die medikamentenfreisetzenden Stents bevorzugt bei erhhtem Risiko einer Restenose (wie bei Diabetikern), jedoch zurckhaltend bei erhhtem Risiko einer Stentthrombose einzusetzen.

Medikamentenfreisetzende Stents sollen nicht eingesetzt werden, wenn die Mglichkeit einer verlngerten Clopidogrelgabe z. B. wegen einer anstehenden chirurgischen Behandlung nicht gegeben ist oder wenn damit zu rechnen ist, dass der Patient die Medikation nicht einhlt.[5]

Eine Metaanalyse der Technischen Universitt Mnchen, die alle weltweit vorliegenden Studienergebnisse zu medikamentenfreisetzenden Stents zusammenfasst und somit Daten von insgesamt 3669 Patienten bercksichtigt, scheint eine berlegenheit des Sirolimus-freisetzenden Stents im Vergleich zu Paclitaxel zu zeigen: Demnach ist das Risiko einer Restenose mit Sirolimus halb so gro wie bei Paclitaxel."

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp   Danke. Ja diesen Artikel hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Unser Prfer fragt das immer aber leider stehen in den Protokollen nicht seine Lieblingsantworten. Aber sowas werde ich dann wohl sagen und dass es bisher aber keine endgltige einheitliche Einigung bzw. Leitlinie gibt

----------


## Inchen

ach ja hat jemand irgendwelche tipps fr mibi als 4.fach? bcher , Skripte etc?

----------


## wischmopp

> ach ja hat jemand irgendwelche tipps fr mibi als 4.fach? bcher , Skripte etc?


Leider nicht. Wie findest Du Dein 4. Fach? Bist Du zufrieden? Ich kenne Viele, die sich MiBi gewnscht htten....

----------


## mariane

Zu den Stents, wir hatten im Epikurs so ne kohorten-patients-needed-to-treat Aufgabe und da gab es eine echte Studie die unter 10% Unterschiede feststellt. Also weit unter der Placebogrenze. Was man also nimmt ist wohl eher eine Frage der Sympathie zw. Chef und Anbieter.


Mein Gott, die ganzen Herzgerusche. Die Pat. werden ja bei kleinstem Verdacht gleich zur Echo geschickt. Oder was will man dem Richter sonst erzhlen, "ja, um die Krankenkasse zu entlasten, habe ich an Sono gespart und das auskultierte spindelfrmige Blahblah gleich nach ICD-10 kodiert".

----------


## Inchen

ja 4.fach....echt? ich kenne eher wenige, die es sich wnschen...aber ich glaube es gibt schlimmere fcher ;)...augen zu und durch

----------


## Inchen

habt ihr eigentlich schon plne fr danach...Urlaub schon gebucht ?

----------


## Ava83

Konkrete Plne noch nicht, aber schon ein paar deutlich nettere und schnere Termine  :Smilie: 

Ich bin im Juni Taufpatin, im Juli ist unser Examensball, im August heiratet meine Cousine.
Urlaub werden wir wohl irgendwann im Juni machen, allerdings habe ich meinem Mann meinen Termin fr die Mndliche bisher verschwiegen um ihn bei seiner Heimkehr nach fast 5 Monaten auf See zu berraschen  :Smilie:

----------


## wischmopp

Guten Morgen!

@Ava: hihi... ist ja witzig! Das heisst, er kommt heim und Du bist rztin? Und er geht davon aus, dass Du da noch voll im Lernstress bist, oder? Super!

@Inchen: Jaaaa, Urlaub gebucht  :Grinnnss!: . Zwar erst Ende Juni, weil ich bei Buchung meinen Termin noch nicht wusste. 2 Wochen Trkei, wir kommen!!! Sonne, Strand und Meer, das entschdigt fr Vieles  :Grinnnss!: 

Und Du?

----------


## Ava83

@wischmopp ja genau. Wenn sein Schiff Ende Mai in Wilhelmshaven einluft werden wir ihn dort abholen und ich habe irgendwann mal im Scherz gesagt ich stell mich da im kittel hin sollte ich schon durch sein. 
Das werde ich dann auch tun

----------


## Muriel

Wenn Ihr dann erst mal gut essen wollt, geht Ihr ins "An Bord" an der Ecke zum Nassauhafen. Super tolles Fischrestaurant und einer Examensfeier wrdig  :hmmm...:

----------


## wischmopp

> @wischmopp ja genau. Wenn sein Schiff Ende Mai in Wilhelmshaven einluft werden wir ihn dort abholen und ich habe irgendwann mal im Scherz gesagt ich stell mich da im kittel hin sollte ich schon durch sein. 
> Das werde ich dann auch tun


Schn  :Love:

----------


## Ava83

Ja, ich bin auch schon ein bisserl aufgeregt. Es sind jetzt noch 30 Tage bis er heim kommt  :Smilie: 
Nu muss die Mndliche noch klappen und dann kann ich mich ganz auf seine Ankunft konzentrieren. Ich bin ja schon ein bisserl aufgeregt. Wir haben uns ja schlielich seit Januar nicht mehr gesehen. ( auer ab und an bei skype)

Was meint ihr wielange wir auf die Ergebnisse von der Schriftlichen warten mssen?

----------


## linus van de meer

Ich denke, jetzt noch 2 Wochen. So war es die vergangenen Examina auch immer. 1-2 Tage vorher drften schon mal ein paar Dinge, wie Bestehensgrenze, Anzahl der Fragen, die rausgenommen wurden, auf der IMPP-Homepage stehen.
Ich sehne die Ergebnisse auch herbei. Eigentlich halte ich es berhaupt nicht mehr aus. (Ihr wisst schon, bei mir war es sehr knapp. Genau 192 Punkte) Je lnger es zurckliegt, desto mehr bin ich vom Durchfallen berzeugt. Kann mich auf nichts anderes konzentrieren und bin- naja, nennen wir es mal "ziemlich gedrckt". Lernen fr die Mndliche? Es geht nicht. Alles sch****

----------


## wischmopp

@linus: Ach Mensch, das tut mir leid, dass Dich das so mit nimmt. Ich bin jedoch immer noch davon berzeugt, dass Dir Deine Punkte auf jeden Fall reichen. Wahrscheinlich werden ja auch noch Fragen rausgenommen, und selbst wenn nicht... 192 sind 60%, das reicht!
Wann hast Du denn Mndliches? Ich schick Dir jetzt mal ganz viel Energie, dass Du Dich dafr jetzt aufraffen kannst. Denk doch mal, Du fllst durchs Mndliche, weil Du nicht gelernt hast und hast dann doch das Schriftliche bestanden. Das wre doch mega-rgerlich. Also, auf und loooooos geht's!!!! Alles wird gut!

----------


## linus van de meer

wisschmopp, das ist total lieb, Danke!
Ich versuche mich aufzuraffen.
Termin frs mndliche hab ich auch noch nicht. Hnge total in der Luft und wei gar nix. Nicht, ob ich das schriftliche bestanden habe. Nicht, wann der Termin frs mndliche ist. Von Prfern und irgendwelchen Protokollen will ich gar nicht erst reden.
Ich versuche einfach jetzt ein paar Dinge zu lesen. Entspannt und mit Mue. Soweit das halt geht :hmmm...:

----------


## Inchen

oh ava das ist ja sehr sssss  :love: 
eigentlich war ja die zeit, die er auf see war ideal....so hattest du zeit fr dich und jetzt wo er wieder da ist zeit fr ihn  :love: 
ich rechne damit, dass nchsten do die Ergebnisse auf impp stehen, briefe dann wahrscheinlich anfang mai....

----------


## Inchen

Linus kopf hoch...examenzeit ist eine eklige zeit...aber alles wird gut ist mein Leitspruch...
und am besten dir keine Kommentare von 1er und 2er Kandidaten anhren, das macht einen nur noch mehr verrckt

----------


## Lizard

@ Linus Wo studierst du denn ? Ich finde es ja komisch, dass man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt weder seine Prfer noch den Termin kennt.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

Ich komm mal wieder zu nix heute.... Ganzen Vormittag mit Werkstattbesuch und sonstigem Gedns verbracht.

----------


## tachykard

Hey miteinander, melde mich aus dem "Urlaub". Hab am 14.05 Mndliches und Dermatologie als Losfach. Hng total in der Luft, da ich grad mal noch gute 2 Wochen zum Lernen hab und noch nichts gemacht hab. Schi..... Wnsch Euch erstmal alles Gute!

----------


## tortet

Willkommen im Club  :Grinnnss!:  Nur noch 2,5 Wochen und keine Lust.....

@Linus: ganz diskret mal da anrufen und nachfragen bringt nix? Versuchen kann man es ja... Kann mich gut in Deine Situation hineinversetzen - hoffe, das Daumendrcken bringt was.

----------


## Salerno

Hi Leute !!
@ava hab erst jetzt dein pm gelesen.. :Knuddel:  jaa bin immernoch in London...!!ist ech sehr sehr nett hier gerade bei meine 

Familie hier!!bin auch nach Kleid suchen fr die Hochzeit  hier :bhh: . Sehr sehr schn und sehr teuer alles hier ...vermisse manchmal echt  die Klner Preis !!
Vermisse euch alle und gerade mein Prosecco  :Love:  :bhh:  :bhh: !!!

Ihr Schaft bald alles ...

Ganz liebe gr  :Knuddel:

----------


## linus van de meer

@tortet
ber die Mglichkeit des Anrufens habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Aber eigentlich auch wieder verworfen. Ich denke auch, dass es noch zu frh sein drfte. Die Frist frs Anfechten von Fragen ist erst letzte Woche ausgelaufen. Auerdem bezweifel ich wirklich sehr, dass man am Telefon Auskunft erteilt.

----------


## Inchen

wrde ich auch nicht machen....warte mal bis do ab, ich glaube da msste es zumindest im internet erste lsungen geben

----------


## Ava83

Also ich hab gestern mit einem Mdel gesprochen und die hat in unserem LPA angerufen. Die haben ihr erklrt, dass dort Anfang Mai angefangen wird das ganze zu bearbeiten.
Die Pr-Pjler mssen ja wissen ob sie bestanden haben, sonst drfen sie ja nicht ins PJ

----------


## abi07

Ja, und wir mssen auch vor PJ-Antritt unser Zeugnis vorlegen...

Haltet durch, Leute, ihr habt es bald geschafft! 

@Linus: Dir wnsche ich ganz besonders viel Durchhaltevermgen - ist sicher sehr schwer mit dieser Unsicherheit, aber du schaffst das. Ich bin erstens berzeugt, dass es schriftlich bei dir gereicht hat und zweitens musst du das Mndliche so oder so machen. Wenn du bestehst, kann dir das keiner nehmen - auch das IMPP nicht!

Meine aktuelle Terminliste: 

Estrella_83: 28./29./30. April
Wischmopp: 7/8. Mai
tortet: 12./13. Mai
Lizard: 13./14. Mai
tachykard: 14./15. Mai
Ava83: 14./15. Mai
esa7: Mitte Mai
Inchen: 1. Juniwoche

Wie sieht es beim Rest aus?

----------


## Ava83

Oh tachy wir haben beide am 14/15.5. Prfung

----------


## linus van de meer

Hm, beim LPA anrufen...OK, das ist tatschlich keine schlechte Idee. Die erfahren die Ergebnisse doch noch vor uns, oder? Ist es nicht auch so, dass die IMMP-Lsungen, dann auch hier bei Medi-learn eingepflegt werden, sobald das IMPP die Ergebnisse auf seiner HP verffentlicht? 
Leute, ich danke Euch wirklich fr die Untersttzung und den Zuspruch. Diese Zeit gehrt mit zu meinen schwersten Zeiten.

----------


## tortet

Einen Versuch ist es wert - dann kannst Du wieder ruhig schlafen.

Das Wetter hier in Wiesbaden ist der Hammer... Bin pltzlich im Sommer angekommen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ava83

@tortet Ja in Hamburg ist der Sommer auch angekommen. Wir hatten gerade unser Vorgesprch mit dem Chirurgen. 
Sehr nett war es und dieser Teil scheint definitiv machbar.

----------


## Inchen

das klingt gut! wie lernst du Chirurgie?

----------


## Ava83

Der Chirurg meinte wir sollen mehr in die Breite als in die Tiefe lernen. Ich werde also im fallbuch und in Chirurgie in frage und Antwort lesen. 
Schilddrse schau ich mir genauer an weil er gesagt hat einer von uns wird definitiv Schilddrse gefragt

----------


## wischmopp

Huhu,
tortet, in Wiesbaden ist der Kongress, oder? Viel Spa und viel Wissen!

Wir hatten heute das Gesprch mit dem Gynnie. Auch sehr nett! Er meinte, wenn jemand bei einem Thema ziemlich blank ist, sucht man als Prfer natrlich die Mglichkeit, das Thema zu wechseln. Ob es den Themen gbe, die wir gerne von vornherein streichen wrden? S  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber unterm Strich trotzdem noch viiiiieeeel Stoff, den ich gerne besser beherrschen wrde...

Und unser Prfungsvorsitz meldet sich einfach nicht....  :grrrr....:

----------


## Inchen

oh das ist ja nett von den gyn-prfer....hoffentlich habe ich auch so viel glck mit meinen prfern...erfahre ich erst in einer Woche...oh wie ich mndliche Prfungen hasse... wenigstens habe ich eine nette Prfungsgruppe...alle total nett!

----------


## Ava83

@inchen das geht mir auch so. Ich stehe mir sehr gerne selber im weg dabei
Aber wir schaffen das. Wir sind quasi schon auf der Zielgeraden

----------


## tortet

> Huhu,
> tortet, in Wiesbaden ist der Kongress, oder? Viel Spa und viel Wissen


Dankeeeee... ich hoffe, ich halte mein Programm durch. Wiesbaden ist schon eine tolle Stadt - bin begeistert.  ::-dance: 

Nebenbei heut abend einen Superitaliener entdeckt.

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Huhu.
darf ich mal ganz doof in die runde fragen, wie das eigentlich mit dem lernen fr die mndlich praktische Prfung fr die Leute luft, die nach dem Pj dann nchstes Jahr dran sind? also 19.4.15 Pj fertig. und dann? ab ende April Prfung? wann lerne ich denn da? Urlaub kann ich nicht nehmen. geht alles fr schliezeiten der Krippe drauf. und neben dem Pj wird ja auch nicht viel mit Kind. hat jemand eine hnliche Situation? bersehe ich etwas? 

viele gre

----------


## rirateme

So, dann schau ich auch mal wieder rein hier. Noch 22 Tage bis PJ-Beginn und die ToDo-Liste will nicht kleiner werden  :hmmm...: 

@tortet: Beinahe wre ich aufgrund deines Posts mit dem DGIM Kongress spontan nach Wiesbaden gefahren !! Aber dann war es mir mit Fahrkarten und allem doch etwas teuer, zumal da ja anscheniend vieles parallel luft und man somit viele interessante Vortrge gar nicht besuchen kann. Wnsche dir aber viel Spa !

@abi07: Mich kannst du in deiner Termin-Liste schon mal fr nchstes Jahr eintragen  :bhh: 

@Grbelwolke: Die Prfungen sind bei uns sicher nicht so bald drauf, denn unser PJ hat ja dann auch spter angefangen als das jetzige (Mitte Mai statt Mitte Februar). Ich schtze mal so Mai/Juni 2015 eher (hoffe ich zumindest). Ansonsten denke ich leider auch dass man hchstens die 20 Urlaubstage am Schluss nehmen kann (OK bei Dir geht das ja nicht wie du geschrieben hast) - also insgesamt eigtl. 30 Tage, aber davon darf man nur 20 im selben Tertial nehmen, zumindest bei uns. Und sonst gibt es wohl keine extra Lernzeit, also keine Studientage mehr. Ich wei auch nicht wie das gehen soll, daher hab ich berlegt dass die einzige Mglichkeit ist jeden Tag ein bisschen was zu lernen, weil es am Ende unmglich ist sich so viel Wissen in so kurzer Zeit anzueignen. Mit Kind knnte das aber in der Tat problematisch werden.
Dein Wahlfach ist nicht zufllig Pd o..? Bei uns in der Pd hat nmlich mal eine Assistenzrztin ihr Kind ab und zu einfach mitgenommen, und es hat niemanden gestrt. So knntest Du dir evtl. Urlaubstage sparen.

@alle die vor dem PJ sind: braucht man dafr eigtl. eine spezielle Versicherung ? Also ich bin in keinem von diesen Berufsverbnden o.. Mitglied, daher frage ich sicherheitshalber mal...

----------


## Estrella_83

Hey Leute,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder...
bermorgen ist es also soweit  :keule: 
Ich bin seit 5 wach und kann nicht mehr schlafen. Fange jetzt an zu lernen und falls heute Mittag die Sonne scheint, hau ich mich dann nochmal in den Garten.
Durch bin ich noch nicht mit dem Stoff bzw. msste ich alles nochmal wiederholen. Aber ich muss mir auch noch so viele Untersuchungstechniken und Rntgenbilder anschauen und gewisse Dinge wirklich auswendig lernen.

Wird schon schiefgehn!
Is echt krass....in 4 Tagen ist dann der ganze Spuk schon wieder vorbei! Das wird sicher (und hoffentlich) ganz schnell rumgehn und danach beginnt wieder das Leben!
Bin gespannt was ich fr nen innere Patienten bekomme und hoffe, der is nett und kooperativ.
Letztes Jahr hatte bei uns im KH dann jemand doch keine Lust mehr und war einfach nicht aufgetaucht. Dann ist ein PJler eingesprungen als Patient. Hoffe, alles luft glatt.

Werd jetzt nochmal meine Gyn-Notizen durchgehen ( trotz Wahlfach hab ich dafr am wenigsten gemacht  :Frown:  ) und dann steht Knieuntersuchung auf meinem Plan. Fragt der Chirurg immer nur leider hab ich auch heute immernoch keine Ahnung davon.

Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass ich es dann jetzt hinter mir habe. Glaube auch, dass ich nicht mehr gelernt htte nochmal wenn ich zB erst in 2 Wochen Prfung htte.
Und lasst uns gespannt sein auf die vorlufigen IMPP-Grenzen und Ergebnisse. Denke, dass man Mi oder Do damit rechnen kann online. Das war zumindest immer die Zeit die sie in den vergangenen Examina dafr brauchten.

LG und ein schnes we!

----------


## tortet

@rirateme: man kann sich auf ein Kongressstipendium fr Studenten bewerben, das drckt die Kosten etwas.

So, sitze im ersten Vortrag und bin gespannt - wegen des 4. Faches hab ich das intensivmed-Thema genommen.

----------


## nago

@ Grbelwolke Ich habe whrend meines Teilzeit PJs (trotz Teilzeit) auch immer mal wieder Zeitprobleme gehabt. War dann insgesamt aber berhaupt kein Problem, da ich nach entsprechender Rcksprache mit den Kliniken dann oft mal am Wochenende gearbeitet habe, oder ein paar Tage dem Diensthabenden zB in der Notaufnahme geholfen habe. So konnte ich mir wirklich viele Tage zusammensparen! Geht alles  :hmmm...:  Auerdem sind meistens eh die Protokolle das Wichtigste zum Vorbereiten auf die Mndliche. Das wird schon!!!

----------


## Maja*

Hey Leute! 
Ich melde mich nach langer Zeit auch nochmal zu Wort. Bin direkt nach der Prfung in den Urlub abgehauen und komme auch erst mal noch nicht zurck;) Hab die Mndliche erste Anfang Juni.
Schriftliche lief echt gut, hoffe auch noch auf ein paar rausgenommene Fragen fr die bessere Note (mchte aber hier nicht gesteinigt werden :Blush: ).

@Estrella: finde es echt aufregend, dass du bermorgen schon dran bist. Ich war im Physikum auch als allererste dran und war anfangs so gestresst und sauer darber und hatte damals nur 5 Tage Zeit. Glaub mir, es ist das Beste, das dir passieren kann. Danach kannst du uns ganz gechillt von deiner Prfung berichten und bist dann einfach mal rztin. Ein besseres Gefhl kann man kaum haben - dann kannst du dich tagelang nur in die Sonne hauen und machen,w as du willst, whrend wir noch schuften. Drcke dir die Daumen!!!

Ich wollte fr die Mndliche (fange aber erste in 2 Wochen an) zuerst mal die Untersuchungen durchgehen, dann die Epikrise bearbeiten (schreibt man die bei euch auch vor?) und dann die Fcher mit Fllbchern und den entsprechenden Bchern. Wird noch viel Arbeit - bis dahin gnne ich mir noch etwas Sonne. :Smilie:

----------


## rirateme

@Estrella83: Viel Glck fr morgen und bermorgen !

----------


## Ava83

@ Estrella83  Ja, von mir auch alles Gute fr morgen und bermorgen. Daumen sind gedrckt!!!
                  Chaka du schaffst das und am Mittwoch ist der ganze Spuk vorbei und du hast frei!!

----------


## Inchen

auch von mir gute nerven und gute fragen ;)

----------


## Lizard

Viel Erfolg !
Ich bin ja schon ein wenig neidisch, dass du in 2 Tagen schon fertig bist ;)

----------


## Estrella_83

Hey ihr Lieben,
vielen Dank!
Bei uns sind das 3 Tage. Wirklich Prfung hab ich also erst Dienstag und Mittwoch.
Morgen mittag um 14Uhr bekomme ich meinen Patienten und muss ihn dann untersuchen und Brief schreiben.
Dienstag is dann praktisch und Mi mndlich. Jeweils 14Uhr.
Bin noch kein bisschen aufgeregt. War gerade erstmal gemtlich in der Badewanne und werde jetzt noch weiter meine rausgeschriebenen Sachen durchlesen und nachher nochmal bisschen meinen Freund untersuchen ;)

Ich geb euch Bescheid wie es so war. Eigentlich bin ich mehr froh, dass ich dann endlich aufhren kann zu lernen....die Angst kommt wahrscheinlich dann, wenn es wirklich losgeht. Aber was man so von anderen hrt und wie die Noten so ausfallen bzw. wie wenige nicht bestehen....das is doch schon was ganz anderes als im Physikum.
Und die Prfer kennen einen. Zumindest 3 der 4 kennen mich. Und das beruhigt auch schonmal.

LG

----------


## wischmopp

Viel Glck, Estrella! Du hasts gut  :Grinnnss!: , bald isses vorbei!!!  ::-dance:

----------


## marie_e

Auch von mir noch: toi toi toi!!

----------


## abi07

@Estrella: Daumen sind gedrckt!!!  :Top:  Du schaffst das!!!  :Top: 

@Jean-Luc: Ich habe bei der VHB einen MKG-Kurs entdeckt - vielleicht wre das was fr dich!?

Ich bin gestern meinen Halbmarathon gelaufen, obwohl ich jetzt nach dem Examen das totale Lauftief hatte und kaum mehr als 3 km am Stck gelaufen bin - trotzdem hat es total gut geklappt und ich konnte meine bisherige Bestzeit um 6 min unterbieten und mir ein langjhriges Zeitziel mit viel Puffer erfllen! War total genial, eine richtige Befreiung! Ich wnsche euch allen, dass ihr den Mist auch bald hinter euch lassen knnt und euren ganz persnlichen "Befreiungsschlag" erlebt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

@abi: Danke und herzlichen Glckwunsch, echt super! Finde ich je total bewundernswert, was Du da fr eine Ausdauer an den Tag legst. Mit der Ausdauer hab ichs ja so gar nicht irgendwie (htte ich aber gern!).

Hab gestern meine Zuneigung zu Amboss wiederentdeckt  :Grinnnss!: . Nachdem ich nach dem Schriftlichen keinen einzigen Blick mehr reingeworfen hatte, finde ich es jetzt wieder super. Man findet einfach superschnell, was man sucht, ohne lang Bcher wlzen zu mssen. Nachteil ist, dass ich jetzt wieder stndig am Laptop hocke.

Ab Morgen trifft sich meine Prfungsgruppe tglich, jeden Tag ein Fach. Mal sehen, was das wird. Und dann will ich es mglichst schnell hinter mir haben, mir reichts jetzt echt!!

Schnen Tag Euch allen!

----------


## Ava83

@ alle die auch Ansthesie lernen

Wie finde ich denn bitte diese blden Landmarken auf dem Rcken?? Hat irgendwer von euch eine schne Abbildung dafr?

----------


## wischmopp

> @ alle die auch Ansthesie lernen
> 
> Wie finde ich denn bitte diese blden Landmarken auf dem Rcken?? Hat irgendwer von euch eine schne Abbildung dafr?


Will Dein Prfer sowas im Detail? Ansonsten wrde ich ja sagen, es reicht, zu wissen, dass es solche Landmarken gibt  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich Dir leider nicht mehr darber sagen.

----------


## luce

Hallo alle zusammen!
bin seit Samstag in Paris mit meinen 2 Kindern und geniee endlich eine "stressfreie" Zeit!
Hatte letzte Woche Do. Und Fr. mndliches Examen, es ist alles gut gelaufen und ich bin also endlich rztin  :Smilie: 
ich wnsche euch allen noch viel Erfolg bei den mndlichen Prfungen,
viele liebe Gre aus Paris!

----------


## tortet

> Will Dein Prfer sowas im Detail? Ansonsten wrde ich ja sagen, es reicht, zu wissen, dass es solche Landmarken gibt 
> Ich Dir leider nicht mehr darber sagen.


Unserer will das auch... Im Last Minute stand was, war mir aber nur fr die Prfung zu teuer das Buch (jaja 20 Euronen) aber nach der Prfung ists halt Staubfnger....

@luce: herzlichen Glckwunsch! Darf ich fragen - wie lief es ab, was bist Du gefragt worden?

----------


## Ava83

@ luce   Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!! Und wie fhlt es sich an?
Achja Paris, da wr ich jetzt auch gern. berall sonst als hier an meinem Schreibtisch ehrlich gesagt.

@ tortet  das kann ich gut verstehen, ich kauf mir jetzt auch kein Buch mehr

----------


## wischmopp

@luce: Glckwunsch!!!! Toll! Und geniet den Urlaub!

@tortet: Wie wars noch am Wochenende? Wie ist Dein Prfer?

----------


## kcr33

Ich melde mich nach langer Zeit auch zurck!!!

@Estrella: toi toi toi!!!!
@luce: herzlichen glckwunsch  :Smilie:  geniee die zeit in paris, beneide Dich!

@abi07: Meinen Termin bitte auch notieren  :Smilie:  17. und 18. Juni

Die letzten Wochen habe ich sehr genossen und Medizin weit verdrngt. Heute war ich wieder in Bib um mich das erste Mal mit meinre Prfungsgruppe zu treffen, die volle Bib und die, die heute mndlich hatten waren alle dort, es hat mich etwas nervs gemacht.

Gerne htte ich im Schriftlichen besser abgeschnitten, sodass ich ein Riesendruck frs Mndliche habe aber gar keine Motivation anzufangen, sehr widersprchlich. Das schmuddelige Wetter macht dazu noch mehr depri  :Frown:  
Wie geht es Euch so?

----------


## rirateme

@luce: Herzlichen Glckwunsch zur rztin, und wnsche Dir ne tolle Zeit in Paris.

Apropos Paris...hab am Mittwoch ne Franzsisch Sprachprfung...uh oh...hoffentlich reichts fr B2 !

----------


## Cupcake*

@kcr: ich  bin auch total depri  :Frown:  vllig unmotiviert, kmpf mich durch Pd. (mein Wahlfach) und schaff sonst auch grad gar nichts weil das so viel ist! Wei gar nicht wie das alles funktionieren soll.

@luce: Glckwunsch! Wie wunderbar  :Grinnnss!: 

Ist hier eigentlich jemand aus Erlangen? Geht um ein Skript..  :Grinnnss!:  Wrd mich freuen!

Edit- apropos Pd: falls jemand schon immer mal die Norwood und Fontan OP verstehen wollte: http://www.herzklick.de/home/herzfeh...syndrom-(hlhs)
Richtig gute Animation!

Prfer mag Herzfehler.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## marie_e

Hallo cupcake......hier, ich studier in Erlangen. Allerdings muss ich leider noch PJ machen....was brauchst du denn? Evtl kann ich ja helfen.

----------


## Cupcake*

@marie yay  :Grinnnss!:   :Jump:  hab dir ne PN geschrieben!

----------


## Ava83

@ cupcake   Immerhin hast du mit Pd schon angefangen  :Smilie:   Ist auch mein Wahlfach und ich hab noch nichts gemacht. Ich wage es und warte bis wir Mittwoch unser Vorgesprch hatten und hoffe, dass der Prfer ein bisserl eingrenzt. Es gibt zu ihm nmlich keine Protokolle

----------


## Cupcake*

Hab dir auch mal ne pn geschrieben  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## rirateme

hm, also Pd ist auch mein Wahlfach (bin aber noch vor PJ). Ich dachte erst es geht um Erlangen, aber wenns um Pd geht...Um was gehts denn konkret Cupcake ? Brauchst du ein Pd-Skript ?

----------


## Cupcake*

Ja genau, unser Prfer kommt ursprnglich aus Erlangen, deswegen dachte ich es ist ganz gut, daher das Skript zu haben... oder irgendwas anderes gutes/kurzes, ich verzettle mich grad ziemlich glaub ich!

----------


## marie_e

Hab dir ne pn geschickt, cupcake!

----------


## tortet

> @luce: Glckwunsch!!!! Toll! Und geniet den Urlaub!
> 
> @tortet: Wie wars noch am Wochenende? Wie ist Dein Prfer?


Ich kenne nur 2, der Vorsitzende will leider kein Vorgesprch machen. 
Das WE war schn, aber anstrengend.... morgen schlaf ich erstmal aus - und dann ist ein neues Auto fllig. :/

----------


## mariane

Muss man eig. Handschuhe tragen bei der Demountersuchung am ersten Prfungstag? In der OSCE haben die bei uns Leute durchfallen lassen, nur weil man Patienten mit bloen Hnden anfasste.

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet schau mal. Vielleicht hilft dasdir weiter. Mehr hab ich leider nicht gefunden

----------


## Estrella_83

Leuteeeeee. mein Prfungsvorsitz ist wohl krank und wir bekommen einen Ersatz. Ist zum Glck nur mein 4.Fach. Mehr als Basics wird er hoffentlich nicht prfen und ansonsten haben die hoffentlich Verstndnis dafr, dass man sich eben anders vorbereitet hat.
Ich bin mal gespannt. Komme als Erste dran nachher um 14Uhr. Gestern war ich von 14-19.30Uhr mit Aufnahme und Brief schreiben beschftigt. Hatte mir vorgenommen, gegen 17-18Uhr wieder zuhause zu sein, aber das hat sich doch alles lnger gezogen als gedacht.
Morgen ist alles rum  :Smilie: ))))) Yippiiiiiiiiiiie!
Und vielleicht sind dann auch die IMPP-Ergebnisse online.
LG

----------


## Ava83

Oh gott wie aufregend!!
Ich drcke dir ganz ganz doll die Daumen!! Du hast es fast geschafft!!!

----------


## Lizard

Viel Erfolg weiterhin  :Grinnnss!: 
Mal wieder interessant wie unterschiedlich diese Prfung gehandhabt wird.

----------


## tortet

> @ tortet schau mal. Vielleicht hilft dasdir weiter. Mehr hab ich leider nicht gefunden


Genau das fragt er (also die Hhen)! Danke Dir, aus welchem Buch ist das?

@Estrella: das ist toll, dann bist Du fast durch! Daumen sind feste gedrckt!

 :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt wollte ich heute mal ein bischen was aufholen und habe komplett den Tag verpennt. Die Post hat mich dann mit der Prfungseinladung geweckt.... Das muss doch mal besser werden.... :schnarch...: 

Hmtja... allein schon die Prfungszeitrume... htte gern auch erst im Juni. An Lernen ist derzeit einfach nicht zu denken.

----------


## xhw57

was Neues aus Mainz?

----------


## marie_e

Servusle....
sagt mal, wie handhabt ihr das mit ner Diss? habt ihr alle eine geschrieben? Bewerben ohne Diss?
Ich hng jetz schon ewig in nem nich soooo guten Thema fest, komm nich vorwrts.....brauche ich denn wirklich diesen Titel um einen Job zu bekommen?
GLG

----------


## tiw28

> Servusle....
> sagt mal, wie handhabt ihr das mit ner Diss? habt ihr alle eine geschrieben? Bewerben ohne Diss?
> Ich hng jetz schon ewig in nem nich soooo guten Thema fest, komm nich vorwrts.....brauche ich denn wirklich diesen Titel um einen Job zu bekommen?
> GLG


ja klar! Ohne wirst du absolut(!!) keine Chance auf einen Job haben !!

----------


## marie_e

????????

das war ja wohl jetz nich ernst gemeint.....

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet  das Bild ist aus dem Basics Ansthesie und Intensivmedizin und die Tabelle aus dem Last Minute Ansthesie

----------


## marie_e

ich wollte nur mal bei uns Examensleuten rumfragen wie ihr es so gemacht habt bzw plant.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ava83

@ marie  also meine diss ist leider auch noch lange nicht fertig, aber ein orstellungsgesprch hab ich trotzdem am montag  :Smilie: 
            ich glaube nicht dass das ernst gemeint war

           vielleicht wird an einigen Unnikliniken noch ein dr vorausgesetzt aber sonst ist das glaube ich kein hindernis

----------


## marie_e

Mein Ziel ist auch nicht wissenschaftlich zu arbeiten, auch muss ich nicht unbedingt an einer Uni Klinik arbeiten. Ich bin eben nur grad etwas unsicher, weil ich im PJ wohl eher keine Zeit habe was zu tun....fr mich ist dieser Titel auch nicht sooo wichtig. 

Danke Ava :Knuddel:

----------


## Cupcake*

Marie, ich hab whrend Famulatur und Pj diverse Assistenzrzte/ innen getroffen, die noch keinen Titel hatten bzw auch keinen der bald fertig wurde!! Und das sogar auch an der Uni, meine ich. Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf !

----------


## xhw57

hallo Leute,

allen die noch Mndliche vor sich haben wnsche ich Durchhaltevermgen und viel Glck. Es ist alles halb so schlimm wie sich das bei den Protokollen anhrt.
@Marie ich kann Cupcake nur Recht geben. Es sei denn du willst in eine Fachrichtung bei der auf eine Stelle viele sich bewerben da kann es natrlich sein, dass eine gewisse Auslese stattfindet. Aber welche Fachrichtungen dies sind wei ich auch nicht...

Wie ist es eigentlich mit den Bewerbungen? Ich habe jetzt paar Muster frs Anschreiben im Netz gefunden...fr eine Stelle als Assistenzarzt....und da stehen Sachen drin...z.B. ich wrde mich gerne mit meinen Erfahrungen in Ihre Klinik einbringen und so ein Sc....

Da wusste ich nicht...ist es ernst gemeint? Schreibt ihr so was rein? Ich meine als blutiger Anfnger hast du so gut wie gar keine Erfahrung...dachte ich zumindest...
Ich bin eher...ich wei so gut wie  nichts bringt mir bitte alles bei ich will alles lernen...wie kann ich das denn auf fachchinesisch rein schreiben? Oder seid ihr da anderer Meinung?

Hat vielleicht jemand was Neues von seinem LPA gehrt? Gibts Gerchte? Irgendein Hinweis auf Bestehensgrenze oder rausgenommenen Fragen? Wann schicken die denn die Briefe?
Stellen die Impp'ler heute oder erst bermorgen die Ergebnisse online? Oder erst nchste Woche? Mir tut schon der Finger weh vom Enter drcken und aktualisieren...
Eigentlich sollten ja die Antworten ja bekannt sein, wozu brauchen die einen ganzen Monat dazu?
Fragen ber Fragen.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

Und wieder komme ich nicht zum Lernen... bin grad am bewerben. Meint Ihr, eine Woche zur Vorbereitung auf die Mndliche reicht?  :hmmm...:

----------


## flk52

> Hat vielleicht jemand was Neues von seinem LPA gehrt? Gibts Gerchte? Irgendein Hinweis auf Bestehensgrenze oder rausgenommenen Fragen? Wann schicken die denn die Briefe?
> Stellen die Impp'ler heute oder erst bermorgen die Ergebnisse online? Oder erst nchste Woche? Mir tut schon der Finger weh vom Enter drcken und aktualisieren...
> Eigentlich sollten ja die Antworten ja bekannt sein, wozu brauchen die einen ganzen Monat dazu?
> Fragen ber Fragen....


Das wrde mich auch interessieren....

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet  ich habe heute auch noch nichts gemacht und gleich geht es erstmal los zu unseren nchsten Vorgesprchen. Die Klinik in der wir geprft werden liegt ausserhalb, also schn 1 Stunde Autofahrt pro Weg.

Ich wsste auch gerne mal was die beim IMPP da so lange machen. Ich dachte immer die mssen die Antwortbgen nur einlesen und fertig.
Wann startet das PJ fr die prPJler?

----------


## marie_e

Bei uns geht es am 19.5. Los..... :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## xhw57

ich denke...wir knnten ruhig mal mit wetten anfangen...wer tippt auf Freitag? Freit. online ..nchste Woche Mittwoch schicken die die Briefe und die flattern zu uns dann so gegen Freitag an.....
Wer bietet was? :Kaffee:

----------


## xhw57

fr alle die auf die IMPP Ergebnisse warten...

http://youtu.be/jx1yMtvbi58

----------


## tiw28

> ja klar! Ohne [Dr. med] wirst du absolut(!!) keine Chance auf einen Job haben !!





> ????????
> 
> 
> das war ja wohl jetz nich ernst gemeint.....


selbstverstndlich war das nicht ernst gemeint! Ich wollte hiermit nur ausdrcken, fr wie schwachsinnig ich diese Frage halte (nichts fr ungut)  :bhh: 
Die meisten Kliniken suchen hnderingend nach jungen rzten Da ist es primr vllig egal, ob mit Diss oder ohne... Die meisten Berufseinsteiger haben ihre Diss noch nicht fertig 
dies sollte eigentlich jedem hier im Forum bekannt sein!!  :Smilie: 


An Unikliniken gibt es noch den ein oder anderen Klinikdirektor, der einen Facharzt nicht zum Oberarzt macht, wenn dieser keine Diss geschrieben hat.... Aber ich denke dass es sonst keine greren Einschrnkungen gibt; 

auer vielleicht, dass dich einige Patienten nicht ernst nehmen ( "wenn ich was ernstes habe gehe ich zum Doktor XXX nicht zum Herrn XXX oder "der Herr XXX ist doch kein richtiger Arzt, der hat keinen Doktor" (O-Tne aus einer allgemein rztlichen Praxis wobei der meiner Meinung nach deutlich kompetentere Arzt keinen Dr. med hat der Kompagnon schon) 


(Habe die Daten meiner Diss gerade fertig... Muss jetzt "nur" ;) noch schreiben...., gibt es ihr wen, der das whrend des PJs geschafft hat ? )

----------


## chrissi87

"Nur" noch schreiben... Diesen Status habe ich auch seit ber einem Jahr. Und der Plan das im PJ zu tun, naja, der ist daneben gegangen. Lag aber eher an meiner Motivation und dem schnen Sommer... ;).  Neuer Plan: Zwischen mndlicher Prfung und Jobstart. Ob das besser gelingt?! Ich hab schon so viele andere (viel schnere) Sachen vor...

----------


## luce

Hi!
Sorry, meine Eltern arbeiten beide vollzeit und ich habe den ganzen Tag meine 2 Monsterchen dabei, deswegen kann ich mich erst jetzt melden ;)
also, zum Prūfungsablauf:
erstmal, mir ging's wie Estrella: am Tag vor der Prfung wurde uns wegen Krankheit ein Prūfer gewechselt: mein geplanter Easy-Unfallchirurg wurde zu einem unbekannten Viszeralchirurg, ich habe mir wahnsinnig viel sorgen gemacht (zudem mal ich nur 10 Tage zw. schriftlich und mndlich hatte, dazwischen auch noch Ostern)... Der Viszeralchirurg war aber echt toll und fair ;)
Mein Wahlfach war Urologie, mein zugelostes Fach Neurologie (mein Horrorfach). Es ist alles super gelaufen auer in Neuro, da war ich echt schlecht, dazu muss ich sagen dass er sein Computer mitbrachte und ich anhand der Bildern Hirntumoren diagnostizieren musste bzw DD geben musste mit Grund usw., womit ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet hatte (hatte ich nicht mal wiederholt...)...Nagut, ich schtze dass Neuro meine Note leicht versaut hat aber was soll's? Ich habe schon eine Stelle und Dr.-Titel auch in der Tasche (Marie: du brauchst wirklich keine Diss um dich zu bewerben oder zu arbeiten, es haben heutzutage eher wenig im Krankenhaus den Titel!)...
Letztendlich ist es wie man sagt: man kann nicht durchfallen, trotzdem habe ich bis zum Ende wie die meisten die Angst gehabt, ich wūrde die Ausnahme stein und durchfallen, was natrlich nicht der Fall war  :Smilie:  viel Erfolg euch!!!

----------


## luce

Tiw28: ich habe meine Diss whrend dem PJ geschrieben, und verteidigt am 01.04, eine Woche vor dem schriftlichen ;)

----------


## tiw28

> Tiw28: ich habe meine Diss whrend dem PJ geschrieben, und verteidigt am 01.04, eine Woche vor dem schriftlichen ;)


Nicht schlecht! Gratulation  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

Diss - ganz schlechtes Thema.  :kotzen: 

@kcr: Ist notiert!  :Grinnnss!: 

@Estrella: UUUUUUnnnnnnddddd???

@Rest: Durchhalten!!!

----------


## Ava83

Puh...komme gerade von unserem Vorgesprch mit dem Internisten und dem Pdiater. 
Der Internist hat zum Glck klar gestellt, dass er niemanden durchfallen lassen will, weil das zuviel Arbeit fr ihn bedeuten wrde.

Unser Pdiater...puh...er hat zwar gesagt dass er keine Facharztprfung machen wird aber so richtig eingegrenzt hat er es auch nicht. Jetzt sitz ich hier und hab keinen Plan wie ich anfangen soll und dabei ist es doch mein Wahlfach  :Frown: 

Hilfe!!

----------


## wischmopp

Huhu,
wir haben endlich unseren Prfungsvorsitz erreicht!  :Grinnnss!: 
Wir bekommen unseren Patienten schon am Dienstag frh (also am Vortag), wie was wann warum wissen wir aber immer noch nicht, weil er schon halb im OP war. Er wollte uns aber noch eine Mail schicken, also weiter abwarten. Aber am Vortag ist schon mal gut  :Grinnnss!: 
Ansonsten haben wir jetzt 2 Tage mit unserer Prfungsgruppe bisher 2 Fcher durchgepowert, die anderen 2 folgen noch. War gut und deutlich effektiver als wenn ich allein gelernt htte, aber ich bin mittlerweile einfach total platt. Ich mag nimmer.

Jetzt hnge ich gerade ber meiner Epikrise. Bereitet Ihr die auch soweit vor, dass Ihr dann nur noch streichen bzw. ergnzen msst? 
Bin ja so gespannt auf meinen Patienten!!

Estrella, wie wars????

----------


## Nilani

Ist unterschiedlich von den Prfern, wie das gehandhabt wird. Ich hatte aus meiner Inneren-PJ-Prfung nen richtig coolen Anamnesebogen mitgenommen, wo ich alles eingetragen htte, aber wir haben von Station einen bekommen und nur was dort stand, mussten wir auch machen. Keinen extra Bericht oder so, nur diesen Bogen ausfllen. Hab dann auch nur den benutzt und den aus der PJ-Klinik gar nicht benutzt. Manche mussten aber handgeschriebenen (bzw. am PC eingetippten) Bericht abgeben

----------


## Inchen

habt ihr irgendeine vorlage oder so ? habe mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, habe noch nicht meine Prfer (aber bald ;/)

----------


## Ava83

Oh also an Tipps fr die Epikrise wre ich auch interessiert  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

@ wischmopp wie bereitest du den vor, solange du nicht weit was fr einen Patienten du bekommst?

Toller Anamnesebogen? Hast du den vielleicht eingescannt und knntest den mal posten? Wir haben leider immer noch nichts von unserem Prfungsvorsitzenden gehrt und hngen was das organisatorische und die Epikrise angeht noch total in der Luft.

Ich habe heute auch noch absolut gar nichts gelernt. Ich musste erstmal aus Hamburg flchten, weil der Pollenflug dort mich so arg gergert hat, dass ich kaum aus den Augen gucken konnte und schon ein dezentes exspiratorisches Giemen hatte. 
Die Luft zuhause an der Ostsee bekommt mir da eindeutig besser  :Smilie:  aber sie hlt auch vom Lernen ab

----------


## tortet

Habe gerade mal geschaut - zur Mndlichen sind es 104 km Anfahrtsweg... hab mir jetzt ein preiswertes Zimmer gebucht, das ist mir zuviel Hektik, wenn wir schon frh dasein muessen. :/

@Ava: mach Dir nix draus, ich schiebe das Lernen auch vor mir her.... und bin nach wie vor neidisch auf die Ostsee! *trum*

Ich glaube, ich fange am Montag mal an, ein bischen was zu machen....

@wischmopp: bei einem chirurgischen Pat. kann man ja was von Belastung/Fden ziehen, Schmerztherapie usw. schreiben... Aber beim Kardiopatienten? Muss mal schaun...
Knnten wir vielleicht mal zusammentragen, was Ihr so in die Epikrise schreiben wrdet? 
Ich guck mal in die alten Arztbriefe aus dem PJ.

----------


## Ava83

An alle die Pd machen:  Hat irgendwer von euch einen schnen bersichtlichen Leitfaden oder ein Schema zur Versorgung im Kreisaal bei Adaptationsschwierigkeiten?

Ich bin mir mit der Reihenfolge der Manahmen nicht ganz sicher

----------


## wischmopp

@Ava und tortet:

Schaffe es leider nicht, meine Dateien hochzuladen, deshalb kopiere ich mal mein Epikrisen-Skelett:

Epikrise 
zum mndlich-praktischen Teil des Zweiten Abschnitts der rztlichen Prfung 
am XXXXXXXXX
von XXXX.YYYYY

Sehr geehrte Prfungskommission,
ich berichte Ihnen ber Frau…………, geboren am XX, die sich seit dem ……………….auf der allgemeinchirurgischen Station ….. in stationrer Behandlung befindet.


Diagnosen: 	Kollaps bei oberer gastrointestinaler Blutung
Prpylorisches Ulcus ventriculi (Forrest IIa), Clip-Therapie
Eisenmangelanmie
Insulinpflichtiger Diabetes mellitus mit
diabetischer Nephropathie und
arterieller Verschlusskrankheit
Adipositas Grad I
Arterielle Hypertonie
Leichte Hyperkalzmie unter Thiaziddiuretikum
Steatosis hepatis

Anamnese:
Frau M. wurde durch den Rettungsdienst eingewiesen, nachdem sie zuhause auf der
Toilette kollabiert sei. Ihr sei schwarz vor Augen geworden, zu einem
Bewusstseinsverlust sei es nicht gekommen. Auf Nachfrage berichtet sie ber
Teerstuhl seit zwei Wochen. In den letzten Tagen habe sie sich sehr mde und
schwach gefhlt. Frau M. ist seit etwa 15 Jahren zuckerkrank, seit 3 Jahren spritze
sie Insulin. Der Zucker sei gut eingestellt, der letzte HbA1c habe 6,4% betragen.
Weitere Vormedikation: ASS, Hydrochlorothiazid.
Allergien: keine bekannt
Sozialanamnese:  
Familienanamnese:
Genumittelanamnese:

Krperlicher Untersuchungsbefund:
Kardiovaskulr: Herzaktion rhythmisch, Herztne rein, Blutdruck 150/100mmHg, HF 96/min, kein peripheres Pulsdefizit. 
Pulmo: Atemexkursion regelrecht, vesikulre Atemgerusche bds., keine trockenen oder feuchten Rasselgerusche auskultierbar. 
Abdomen: palpatorisch weich, keine Resistenzen, kein Druckschmerz;  Lebhafte Darmgerusche ber allen vier Quadranten, keine Organomegalie, keine path. Strmungsgerusche auskultierbar, Nephrektomienarbe reizlos; Nierenlager und Wirbelsule anamnestisch nicht klopfschmerzhaft.
Extremitten: Extremitten warm, periphere Pulse regelrecht palpabel, keine peripheren deme; keine Varikosis.
Haut/ Schleimhute: Kein Ikterus, Schleimhute feucht, Zunge nicht belegt; Rachenring, soweit einsehbar, nicht gertet; kraniale OP-Narbe reizlos; Monokelhmatome bds., multiple Hmatome; Hyposphagma rechts.
Lymphknoten: nuchal, zervikal, supraklavikulr und submandibulr nicht vergrert.
Neurologisch: miger Kopfschmerz, kein Meningismus, kein Schwindel. Geruch anamnestisch unauffllig, Hirnnerven II- XII unauffllig; MER beidseits symmetrisch mittellebhaft (++) auslsbar, keine Kloni, keine verbreiterten Reflexzonen. Trophik und Tonus der Muskulatur regelrecht, kein Faszikulieren, kein Tremor, kein Rigor, Kraftgrade der OE und UE beidseits 5/5, Arm/Beinvorhalteversuch regelrecht, Feinmotorik regelrecht, Diadochokinese, Finger-Nase-Versuch und Knie-Hacken-Versuch regelrecht. Gangprobe nicht durchgefhrt. Grobe Sensibilittsprfung unauffllig; Propriozeption regelrecht.

Labor bei Aufnahme:
Hb 83 g/l, MCV 71 fl, Leukozyten 12 /nl, Thrombozyten 173 /nl, Ferritin 10 mg/l,
Natrium 134 mmol/l, Kalium 3,5 mmol/l, Kalzium 2,7 mmol/l, Kreatinin 86 mmol/l,
Normwerte fr GGT, GPT, Bilirubin, LDH, Troponin T, TSH, Cholesterin und
Triglyzeride, unauffllige plasmatische Gerinnung, im Urinstreifentest Nachweis einer
Proteinurie.

EKG bei Aufnahme:
Sinusrhythmus, LT, 107 /min, prterminal neg. T in I, avL, V5, V6.

Gastroskopie bei Aufnahme:
sophagus und Duodenum unauffllig, im Magen Hmatin, streifenfrmiges
Antrumerythem, an der Angulusfalte ein ca. 1 cm durchmessendes Ulkus mit
Gefstumpf, keine aktive Blutung. Komplikationslose Applikation eines Metallclips
auf den Gefstumpf.

Gastroskopie vom 16.2.2009:
Keine Blutungsstigmata mehr, Ulkus in Abheilung, Clip in situ. Entnahme von je einer
Probe aus Antrum und Korpus fr den Urease-Schnelltest; Ergebnis: positiv.

Sonografie vom 16.2.2009:
Leber normal gro, sehr echoreich mit distaler Schallabschwchung, im rechten
Leberlappen zwei kleine Zysten bis 1 cm, Gallenblase auer etwas Sludge
unauffllig, Gallenwege nicht erweitert, Pankreas lipomats, sonst unauffllig, beide
Nieren auf ca. 13 cm vergrert, normale Parenchymbreite, etwas zu echoreiches
Parenchym, kein Harnstau, Nebennieren nicht vergrert, Milz normal gro,
Aortosklerose, sonst unauffllige Gefe, Harnblase entleert, Z.n. Hysterektomie.

Verlauf:
Zur Aufnahme der Patientin fhrte ein Kollaps, der am ehesten im Rahmen einer
gastrointestinalen Blutung zu erklren ist. Die Patientin berichtete, bereits seit
lngerer Zeit Teerstuhl gehabt zu haben, es lie sich eine mikrozytre Anmie
nachweisen. Als Blutungsquelle fand sich ein Magenulkus mit Gefstumpf, der mit
Clip versorgt wurde. Die Patientin erhielt zunchst einen PPI, in einer
Kontrollgastroskopie befand sich das Ulkus bereits in Abheilung. Aufgrund eines
H.p.-Nachweises wurde mit einer Eradikationstherapie begonnen. Diese Therapie
muss bis zum 24.2.2009 fortgesetzt werden. In der zweiten Mrzhlfte sollte eine
weitere Gastroskopie die vollstndige Abheilung des Ulkus besttigen. Wegen der
Komedikation mit ASS sollte der Eradikationserfolg berprft werden.
Die Patientin erhielt insgesamt fnf Eiseninfusionen. Hierunter entwickelte sie eine
leichte Phlebitis am Infusionsarm, es kam auerdem zu einem starken Anstieg der
Retikulozyten. Weiterhin fiel auf, dass das Plasmakalzium leicht erhht war, am
ehesten bedingt durch das vormedizierte Thiaziddiuretikum. Die antihypertensive
Therapie wurde daher auf einen ACE-Hemmer umgesetzt, zumal die Patientin bei
langjhrigem Diabetes mellitus bereits eine Proteinurie hat. Der ACE-Hemmer wurde
gut vertragen, die Blutdruckwerte lagen kontinuierlich in einem befriedigen Bereich
(bis 130/80). Kreatinin, Kalium und Kalzium sollten noch einmal kontrolliert werden,
des Weiteren selbstverstndlich auch das Blutbild.
Insgesamt kam es im Verlauf zu einer deutlichen Verbesserung des
Allgemeinzustandes, Bluttransfusionen waren nicht ntig. Unter Infusionstherapie
und Anstieg des Hb-Wertes (zuletzt 98 g/l) normalisierte sich die Herzfrequenz, das
initial auskultierbare Herzgerusch war nicht mehr nachweisbar. Die Blutzuckerwerte
lagen smtlich zwischen 80 und 140 mg/dl. 

Procedere:
Die Patientin ist bisher noch nie koloskopiert worden, dies sollte aus prophylaktischer Indikation in nchster Zeit nachgeholt werden. Des Weiteren sollte bei unspezifischen EKG-Vernderungen, kardialem Risikoprofil und nachweisbarer Arteriosklerose nach vollstndiger Erholung des Blutbildes eine Ergometrie erfolgen.

Aktuelle Medikation:
Vesdil 5 1 – 0 – 0
ASS 100 1 – 0 – 0
Ferrosanol duodenal 1 – 0 – 1
Pantozol 20 1 – 0 – 1 (zwei Wochen vor Re-Gastro aussetzen)
Klacid 250 2 – 0 – 2 (bis 24.2.2009)
Amoxipen 1000 1 – 0 – 1 (bis 24.2.2009)
Kontrolle in einer Woche: Hmoglobin, Kreatinin, Kalium, Kalzium
Kontrollgastroskopie zweite Mrzhlfte, Vorsorgekoloskopie, Ergometrie.


Mit freundlichen kollegialen Gren,

XXXXXX

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp Ui, danke!! :Knuddel:  

@ tortet  Mein Prfkrankenhaus ist auch 56km entfernt und da ich immer mega nervs bin und sich dann gerne auch mein RDS meldet, hab ich mir auch vor Ort ein Zimmer gegnnt. 2 weitere aus meiner Prfgruppe ebenfalls.
Ich denke ich spare mir damit einfach einiges an Stress.

----------


## lottisworld

> An alle die Pd machen:  Hat irgendwer von euch einen schnen bersichtlichen Leitfaden oder ein Schema zur Versorgung im Kreisaal bei Adaptationsschwierigkeiten?
> 
> Ich bin mir mit der Reihenfolge der Manahmen nicht ganz sicher


Liebe Ava, 
vielleicht kann das ein wenig helfen, das sind die Versorgungsstandards fr Frhchen aus meiner PJ- Klinik, und sie lassen sich sicher gut auf Adaptationsprobleme reifer NG bertragen: Liebe Gre und viel Glck!

Vorbereitungen:

1. Nach Information durch die Geburtshelfer genaue Informationen im Kreisaal einholen: GA, Celestan, Infektion, Blasensprung, Befunde, prnatales Konsil.

2. Bei GA <28 SSW stets Oberarzt/rztin hinzuziehen.

3. Intensivplatz richten: Respirator, Kombisonde kalibrieren, Inkubator 35C,

4. Reaplatz checken: Temperaturkontrolle: Raum, Tisch, Strahler, ggf. Wrmelampe, Tren zu, warme Tcher, Laerdalbeutel: Flow 6-8 l/Min, FiO2 21%, Laerdal-Ventil: 45 cm H2O, PEEP cmH2O Absaugung max 200 mbar, Intubationsbesteck prfen, Infusionszubehr, ggf. Nabelkatheter vorbereiten, Glukose 10%, Konakion 1 mg

5. Vermeide Hypothermie (bes.be.FG<28SSW) und Hyperthermie (bes.be.FG>30SSW)

Geburt

- Uhr an!
- Abtrocknen, nasse Tcher entfernen, im warmen Tuch lagern, Mtze
- Absaugen: Erst Mund, dann Nase (kurz)
- Auskultation: Herztne links?
- Maskenbeatmung zur Lungenentfaltung, Stethoskop: Belftungskontrolle

1.-5. Minute: 
Kind atmet und Herzfrequenz > 100/min: Atmung stimulieren, bei Zyanose O2 ber Maske, Sttigung 85-93%, ggf. Rachen-CPAP
Kind atmet nicht: Maskenbeatmung mit entsprechendem FiO2, wenn keine Stabilisierung und Anstieg der Herzfrequenz: Intubation

2.-3. Minute:
Magen absaugen

5.-10. Minute RR: wenn MAD  20%< SSW  NaCl 0,9% 10ml/kg langsam i.v.  Glukose 10% i.v. 3 ml/kg/h, Konakion 1 mg i.v.  Temperatur, abnabeln, Ohrabstrich BGA, (kap/art), BB Diff, IL-6, ggf. Blutkultur und Antibiotika

GA < 28+0 SSW bei intubiertem Kind prophylaktische Surfactantgabe: Curosurf 100 mg/kg in 2 ED i.t.
Nabelklemme setzen, bei Bedarf Anlage von Nabelkathetern.

BZ nach 1 Std.
Aufnahme Transport im Inkubator unter Beutelbeatmung oder PEEP auf Station  Beatmungsgert einstellen und Beatmungsprotokoll anlegen Kontrolle der Inkubatortemperatur (Thermoneutralbereich). Unbedingt berwrmung vermeiden.  

Wiegen im Inkubator, Kopfumfang, Lnge  Kombisonde anlegen (sofort)  Temperatur, BGA, BZ, RR  Untersuchung; Beatmung optimieren, Gestationsalter bestimmen  Infusionsplan, rosa Bogen    Versorgung Feuchte/ Fette/ Folie  Blutentnahme falls noch nicht erfolgt  Rntgen-Thorax

MINIMAL-HANDLING !

----------


## tortet

@wischmopp: sehr geil!!! Dein Arztbrief steht ja schon komplett - wie machst Du das praktisch... Nimmst Du einen Stick mit auf Station und druckst das dort aus? Ist sicher eine Superzeitersparnis! Nur noch fix die Untersuchungsergebnisse und Anamnese ndern... finde ich sehr gut!

Wir brauchen anscheinend nur einen handschriftlichen Anamnesebogen abgeben.... obwohl ich lieber gerade was tippen wrde - geht erstens schneller und sieht bei meiner Sauklaue zweitens deutlich angenehmer aus... Will die Prfer nicht schon zu Beginn gegen mich aufbringen, weil sie nicht lesen knnen, was ich da geschmiert habe.....

Ich zieh mir grad auf Youtube Herzvitien rein - hoffe nur, auskultatorisch da nicht irgendeinen Bock zu schiessen. Hoffe nur, dass der Patient nicht ganz neu zur Diagnostik da ist und in der Akte was zum Klappenfehler oder so steht.

----------


## Inchen

voll guuuut Danke wischmopp!
Leute wollen wir Wetten abschlieen, ich tippe auf morgen Ergebnisse vom IMPP  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Ava83

@lottisworld  Super vielen Dank. Das hilft mir sehr.

----------


## Cupcake*

@lottisworld: Dankeschn!  :Love: 

@wischmopp: auch!  :hmmm...:

----------


## rirateme

Nein, ich will die Ergebnisse vom IMPP gar nicht wissen ! Nein Nein Nein !!!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Ava83

Doch ich schon. Ehrlich gesagt, solange ich es auch nicht schwarz auf wei sehe, dass ich bestanden habe, glaube ich das noch nicht so richtig

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@ava- geht mir genauso! Ich hab immer noch bertragungsfehler-Panik und sonstige Sorgen...  Nchste Woche kommt hoffentlich Post.

----------


## Mera1412

Ich hatte jeden Tag nochmal drbergeschaut, ob ich richtig bertragen hatte. Das ist zwar weniger meine Sorge, aber diese blde Notengrenze :P Ich hoffe, es fallen mindestens 3 meiner Falschfragen raus, das wr so awesome  ::-oopss: 

Aber ich denke nicht, dass die Ergebnisse morgen online sind...das wrde ja bedeuten, dass sie in der Woche gearbeitet htten...Wann sollten sie das gemacht haben? Vor dem 1.Mai? Dann wrs schon gestern on gewesen. Und wenn es zu morgen fertig sein sollen, mssten die ja morgen reinhauen, aber da es ein Brckentag UND Freitag ist, wird da doch niemand vernnftig arbeiten...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich hab auch jeden Tag noch mal akribischst alles berprft..  :Grinnnss!:  Trotzdem bleiben gewisse Bedenken..

----------


## Maja*

Bei uns luft es genauso wie bei wischmopp, wir schreiben auch alles vor und nehmen unseren Laptop dann mit. 
Bin froh, wenn das auch geschafft ist!!! Dauert leider noch... Die Epikrise (so heit das bei uns) steht nun jedenfalls schon mal. Ein Anfang...

@Mera: ich hoffe auch, dass 3 meiner Falschfragen rausgenommen werden - dann htte ich ne 1. Wre zu witzig, aber auch sehr unwahrscheinlich. Hoffen kann man ja... :Blush: 
Und ich hab auch immer noch Angst vor bertragungsfehlern. Beim Kontrollieren sind mir sogar 3 aufgefallen, da hatte ich wirklich in Gedanken einfach den Strich woanders gemacht. Und ich habe auch nicht immer genau diese Bltter kontrolliert, ob da auch Gruppe A Tag 1 usw. stand. Wird schon alles werden - hoffe ich;)

----------


## Ava83

@ miss verstndnis  Ja, ganz genauso geht es mir auch. Klar habe ich jeden Tag nochmal alles berprft bevor ich abgegeben habe, aber so ein Restzweifel bleibt ja immer

Puh...ich qule mich gerade mit Pd. Ich mag das Fach eigentlich wirklich gerne und will da ja auch arbeiten, aber das ist so unendlich viel fr die Mndliche zu lernen

----------


## abi07

Dito @bertragungsfehlerpanik!!! Ich habe auch nur der Familie und den engsten Leuten gesagt, welche Note ich zu haben GLAUBE, alle anderen kriegen bisher nur was ber die Langsamkeit des IMPP zu hren... :hmmm...: 

@wischmopp: Total cool! Bei den Prfungen, die ich bei uns bisher mitbekommen habe, durften die nichts mitbringen... :grrrr....: 
brigens stehen die Gre zum Schluss ohne Komma - wusste ich auch lange nicht, bis ich es mal nachgeschaut und unter den populrsten Zeichensetzungsfehlern gefunden habe... :bhh:

----------


## rirateme

Ich hab an keinem von den Tagen am Schluss Zeit gehabe auf bertragungsfehler zu prfen (ja, bld ich weiss), aber hab nachher von mehreren Leuten die geprft haben gehrt dass sie bei sich mehrere Fehler gefunden haben ! Deswegen habe ich so Angst vor den IMPP-Ergebnissen, denn ich hab laut ML Auswertung nur 2-3% Puffer zur Notengrenze...

----------


## Inchen

irgendwie glaube ich, dass unser Examen ganz gut ausgefallen ist...

----------


## Inchen

aber ich hoffe auch auf rausgenommene fragen  ::-dance:

----------


## Mera1412

Die letzten 2 tage bin ich schon so hibbelig, gut, dass ich mich noch auf keine mndliche Prfung vorbereiten muss. Und an alle, die es mssen, drck ich alle Daumen. Ich schau immermal vorbei, wer schon durch ist und wer noch bibbert. Das schafft ihr, daran glauben wir alle  :Smilie:

----------


## rirateme

An alle pr Pjler die eine Diss angefangen haben: Habt ihr auch gerade das Problem, nach monatelangem Examenslernen wieder ins Diss-Thema "hereinzukommen" ? Ich versuch grad Paper und so zu zu meinem Thema zu lesen, aber ich merke dass ch teilweise schon komplett vergessen habe was ich berhaupt gemacht habe !!  :Heul:  Schrecklich ! Wie soll ich da weiterschreiben wenn ich nicht mal mehr weiss was ich warum und wie gemacht habe ??  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

rirateme- ja, das Problem hab ich auch. Dazu kommt, dass ich bernchste Woche auch  noch einen Vortrag auf englisch ber meine Dr. Arbeit halten soll..  :Keks: ... momentan bin ich krank und hab so gar keine Motivation mich damit zu befassen..  Das ganze Diss Thema nervt irgendwie jeden, wie es mir scheint..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Ja da gruselt mir auch vor. Nach dem Examen wartet da noch ein groer Datensatz auf mich und ich bin ziemlich sicher dass ich mich erstmal wieder richtig einlesen muss

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mein Plan ist die Arbeit innerhalb eines halben Jahres im PJ geschrieben zu haben; ob das mglich ist? Zumindest im ersten Tertial werde ich nicht zu allzuviel kommen, da ich im Wahltertial keine Fehltage nehmen will.. na, mal sehen. In Innere und Chirurgie werde ich wohl schon  mal immer eine Woche frei nehmen um zu schreiben.

----------


## Lizard

Das wird heute wohl nix mehr mit den IMPP Ergebnissen......

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Das wird heute wohl nix mehr mit den IMPP Ergebnissen......


Glaub ich auch. Vielleicht dauert es auch lnger, weil so weil so viele Leute mitgeschrieben haben..

Edit: Weil ich gerade "Post-Hexales-Vakuum" lese  :Grinnnss!:  : ich hab echt das Gefhl, dass ich in den letzen 3 Wochen fast alles vergessen habe. Frage mich wie es manche Leute machen, die nach dem Hex ein Jahr pausieren und erst dann arbeiten. Ich wte da nix mehr..  :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

:schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :Nixweiss:  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## xhw57

das denke ich auch...ich wei nur das die vom LPA meinten sie wuerden anfang nchster Woche die Briefe  rausschicken. Also denke ich da ab Montag die Ergebnisse online sein werden

----------


## xhw57

andererseits wissen die Leute vom Dekanat schon frueher Bescheid wer nicht bestanden hat. Also wer noch um 1-2 Punkte bangt sollte vielleicht versuchen dort anzurufen.

----------


## rirateme

@tortet: Wow, wie schaffst du das alles und dann noch Mndliche ? Da drcke ich dir die Daumen  :Top: 
@ava: groer Datensatz...oh ja kenn ich  :was ist das...?: 
@MissVerstndnis: Das mit dem Freinehmen hab ich mir auch berlegt, aber ob das wohl so gut ankommt im Krankenhaus wenn man alle 30 Tage die einem zustehen tatschlich nimmt ?

Und ein groer Teil meiner Diss-Daten ist seit dem Festplattencrash 2 Tage vorm Examen immernoch im Datennirvana. Hab mich heute im Elektrohandel mit nem Lan-Kabel und nem Festplattengehuse/anschluss eingedeckt, gerade versuche ich vom Netzwerk aus zu booten, wenn das auch nicht hilft werde ich wohl zur Festplattektomie schreiten mssen.  :Nixweiss:   :grrrr....:

----------


## Mera1412

Zwar sag ich mir seit gestern auch, dass das mit den Ergebnissen heute nichts wird, aber ich aktualisiere die impp seite dennoch alle 5 minuten. Ich bin so kirre deswegen :/ gut, dass es nur die Notengrenze ist und nicht die Bestehensgrenze...beim letzteren wre ich sicherlich ein einziges Nervenbndel  :Big Grin: 

Es ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie die Seite mit den Prfungsterminen heute aktualisiert haben, denn gestern standen noch die Prfungstermine frs Frhjahr 14 drin...

Wieso bin ich diesmal nur so neugierig? :/

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@rirateme- ich glaub auch nicht, dass es so gut kommt, wenn man alle Fehltage nimmt, daher mache ich das auch nur in den Abteilungen, wo ich mich nicht bewerben werde und nicht im Wahlfach.  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Also ich werde definitiv alle mir zustehenden freien Tage nehmen. Hallo? Wir arbeiten ein ganzes Jahr fast fr umsonst und wenn wir krank sind, mssen wir dafr Urlaubstage nehmen. Das ist eh schon menschenunwrdig. Da werde ich ganz sicher jeden einzelnen freien Tag in vollen Zgen genieen. 

Neulich habe ich eine Stern-TV-Vorschau gesehen, in der es um eine Praktikantin bei Lidl/Aldi (?) ging, die die verklagt hat, weil sie fr das Praktikum nichts bezahlt bekommen hat...haha, ich lach mich tot...sie hat einen riesen Batzen Schadensersatz bekommen...

EDIT: Rewe war es - und sie hat 17.000 Euro bekommen. http://www.presseportal.de/pm/6514/2...che-regelungen

----------


## rirateme

Meinst du die REWE-Praktikantin vielleicht ? http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beruf...-a-960928.html

Prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu, abi, aber ich mach mir halt Sorgen dass das Stationsteam (und damit auch die Oberrzte/Chefrzte die dich prfen werden) dann schleht ber einen denkt, besonders wenn andere PJler vielleicht weniger Urlaubstage nehmen ("macht die faule Pjlerin da schon wieder blau...")

----------


## abi07

Ich habe mein Wahltertial als letztes und die gehen scheinbar schon von vornherein davon aus, dass man am Ende 4 Wochen frei nimmt, denn in allen Schrieben stehen bei mir "12 Wochen" Praktikumszeit. Ist bei mir ein gesplittetes Tertial (Praxis/stationr) und auch dazu hie es, dass beide Teile 6 Wochen dauern werden.

----------


## tortet

> @tortet: Wow, wie schaffst du das alles und dann noch Mndliche ? Da drcke ich dir die Daumen


Grausam....  :Oh nee...:  Es ist so zh. Eine Seite Wahlfach hab ich heut geschafft....  :love:  :Rock:  Mh.

@abi: wenns gesplittet ist, wrde ich mich nochmal informieren, wieviel Fehltage Du dann wirklich hast. Kommt natrlich auch auf die Art des Splittings (Ausland?) an. Manchmal sind dann keine vollen 30 Tage mehr mglich.

@rira/Fehltage: wenn Du Dich nicht gerade in dem Haus bewerben willst, ist das vllig wumpe. Und selbst wenn, Du bist nicht da, um Personalnotstand zu kompensieren, sondern um was zu lernen.

----------


## Ava83

@ mera   :Smilie:  ich aktualisiere auch etwas hufiger die impp seite, aber heute wird das wohl definitiv nichts mehr

@ rira  du darfst ja eh nur max. 20 Tage pro Tertial frei nehmen und ich habe es in keiner Abteilung erlebt, dass es irgendwer einem bel genommen hat, wenn man wirklich mal frei gemacht hat. Die wissen ja schlielich, dass wir kein Geld dafr kriegen und mir haben viele gesagt, dass ich die FReitage definitiv ausnutzen soll

----------


## xhw57

und dann bemht sich der MB was zu verndern....wenn man schon als prPJler sich versklaven lassen will braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn die Arbeitsbedingungen nicht ideal sind...
Als PJler bekommst du sogar die Tage als frei abgezogen an denen du krank bist. Deswegen entspricht es nicht einen tatschlichen Arbeitnehmer
Ausserdem habe in meinem ganzen PJ niemanden gehrt der gesagt htte da die PJler ihre freie Tage nicht nutzen sollten In keiner Abteilung.
Die Einstellung dagegen man knnte sich whrend des PJ Arbeitsalltags sichs gemtlich ins Arztzimmer rein setzen und an der Diss weiterschreiben anstatt Pat.aufzunehmen oder anders zu arbeiten sehen alle als unkollegial ob rzte oder mit PJler

----------


## chrissi87

Nehmt die freien Tage auf jeden Fall! Selbst wenn es doof ist zu fragen (ich musste ich einer Abteilung jeden Tag mit dem Chef absprechen). Zur Not halt alles nicht genommenen ans Ende des Tertials packen. Wenn man sagt man ist nur noch bis dann und dann da, strt das keinen! Wichtig ist, sich in der Zeit wo man da ist einigermaen positiv zu prsentieren. Dann ist Fehlen egal  :hmmm...: . Und es gibt genug Leute die trotz Urlaub und Co einen Job angeboten bekommen haben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## chrissi87

So und jetzt muss ich mal noch ein bisschen weiterlernen. Endspurt!!! Montag/Dienstag ist es soweit... *Angst*

----------


## chrissi87

Wie wisst ihr eigentlich so genau ber die Epikrise Bescheid? Bei uns wurde im Vorgesprch gesagt, dass wir das dann kurz vorher klren... Ich hoffe auf einen einfachen Anamnesebogen, wie in meinem Innere-Tertial, da war auch weitere Diagnostik auszufllen...

----------


## abi07

Finde ich super, dass die Post-PJ'ler das auch so sehen. Ich habe auch schon einige Tage, an denen ich definitiv keine Hilfe wre...z.B. werde ich in den ersten 2-3 Tagen nach Roth bestimmt keinen Schritt schmerzfrei laufen knnen... :hmmm...: 

@tortet: Nein, das hab nur ich jetzt so bezeichnet, richtig gesplittet ist das nicht. Ich mache Allgemeinmedizin und da, wo ich das mache, wird eine Hlfte stationr und die andere Hlfte in einer Praxis abgeleistet. Ist quasi wie bei Innere, wenn man die Abteilung wechselt. Insofern sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Und eigentlich wren es ja 2 x 8 Wochen, aber die haben von sich aus immer 2 x 6 Wochen geschrieben - wohl, weil es blich ist, da im letzten Tertial zum Schluss einen Monat frei zu nehmen. Wenn ich das dann erst spontan zum Schluss sagen wrde, wre ich ja nur einen Monat in der Praxis, deswegen teilen sie es wahrscheinlich von vornherein in 2 x 6 Wochen. Bin aber sicher, ich knnte auch die vollen 4 Monate bleiben... :hmmm...:

----------


## Nepoprawim

Hallo, kurze Frage-werden die offiziellen IMPP Ergebnisse/Bestehensgrenzen und gestrichene Fragen etc individuell beim Examensservice eingespeist, so dass man nicht alles selbst nachkontrollieren muss und man dann schon sein endgltiges Ergebnis auf einen Schlag sieht, oder macht Medi-Learn das nicht?

----------


## xhw57

@Nepoprawim: ja wird gemacht. wenns online steht wird es automatisch berechnet.Da musst du nichts extra nachrechnen

----------


## wischmopp

Huhu,
@abi: Danke fr den Komma-Tip  :Grinnnss!: . Kommt sicher besser, wenn man das richtig macht!

Und ja: Auf jeden Fall alle Fehltage nehmen. Nicht ausbeuten lassen. Fr uns und die Zukunft  :Grinnnss!: 
In meiner Klinik wurde das brigens ganz offiziell als "Urlaub" bezeichnet.

@tortet (und andere): Habt Ihr wirklich nur den Anamnesebogen auszufllen und sonst nichts? Gar keinen Arztbrief/Anamnesebogen o..? *trum*
Und ja, ich nehm Laptop und Stick mit, sicher ist sicher  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute offizielle Email vom Prfungsvorsitz. Wir bekommen unseren Patienten am Dienstag um 14h. Wann er die Epikrise dann will, weiss ich allerdings immer noch nicht. Hoffentlich erst am Mittwoch am 1. Prfungstag. Und er freut sich auf eine angenehme Prfung. Hmmm... wenn ich das nur auch so sehen knnte.... Schn langsam wird mir ja schon etwas mulmig...

----------


## tortet

@abi: stationr? Also ganz regulr, oder bist Du dann in einer Ambulanz? Auf jeden Fall eine Kombi, die Sinn macht - ich finde, auf Station lernt man mehr - und in der Praxis darf man dann eigenstndiger arbeiten. Wieviele Fehltage habt Ihr - es muessten ja jetzt 30 sein, wegen der fehlenden Studientage?

@Wischmopp: also so genau weiss ich es eigentlich nicht, habe aber in den Prfungsvorbereitungsseminaren gehrt, dass meistens nur ein Anamnesebogen gefordert wird. Tatschlich entscheidet sich das sicher erst am Prfungstag - die Art der Dokumentation (ob Brief oder handschriftlich) ist aber anscheinend freigestellt. Ich persnlich wrde lieber tippen, wenn ich die Wahl htte und einen vernftigen Brief schreiben.

----------


## CYP21B

Fangt blo nicht damit an eure Fehltage zu verschenken. Das ist absolut blich dass man die 20 am Ende zum Lernen nimmt egal ob das jetzt Wahltertial ist oder nicht. Kenne echt keinen der die nicht genommen hat. Das ist auch einfach total gngig, dass das keinen stren sollte. Im PJ gehts auch einfach wirklich nicht darum allen alles recht zu machen, da geht es darum dass ihr was sinnvolles lernt. Dass muss man manchmal auch unbequem einfordern!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wie ist es  mit Studientagen? In der Inneren z.B. haben wir angeblich einen Studientag pro Woche. Die kann man zwar nicht kumulieren, aber kann ich echt jede Woche diesen Tag einfordern? Dann htte ich ja regelmig nur 4 Tage die Woche Klinik?  :Grinnnss!:  Wrde das schon ganz gern nutzen fr die Dr. Arbeit..

----------


## wischmopp

> Wie ist es  mit Studientagen? In der Inneren z.B. haben wir angeblich einen Studientag pro Woche. Die kann man zwar nicht kumulieren, aber kann ich echt jede Woche diesen Tag einfordern? Dann htte ich ja regelmig nur 4 Tage die Woche Klinik?  Wrde das schon ganz gern nutzen fr die Dr. Arbeit..


Wir konnten whlen. Entweder 30 Urlaubstage, davon nicht mehr als 20 im selben Tertial, oder jeden Freitag frei (alternativ wre auch jeder andere Tag mglich gewesen). Falls man die Freitage gewhlt htte, htte man aber ber das ganze PJ gerechnet auf nicht mehr als eben diese 30 Tage kommen drfen...

Ist sicher abhngig vom Haus, wie das geregelt wird...

----------


## Dokra

Vielleicht wre es am sichersten vor PJ- Beginn nen Blick in die Studienordnung zu werfen. Scheinbar wird das doch sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Wir hatten z.B. die 30 Tage UND Studientage zur Verfgung- da hat sich auch keiner gewundert, dass man das eingefordert hat. Wir mussten zustzlich in der Chirurgie und Inneren noch jeweils 6 Nachtdienste pro Tertial machen, die finanziell und mit einem dienstfreien Tag zustzlich vergtet wurden...Oder einfach mal im entsprechendem Sekretariat fragen, wie sie das im Haus handhaben, denn "offiziell" durften wir unsere Studientage auch nicht sammeln  :Top:

----------


## wischmopp

@alle, die mir eine Ansthesie-Frage beantworten knnen/mchten  :Grinnnss!: : 
Was genau wrdet Ihr unter "Eskalation des Airway-Managements" verstehen??? Meine Gedanken dazu schreib ich jetzt mal noch nicht, mich wrden erst mal Eure interessieren...

Vielen Dank!

----------


## Ava83

Hm... vielleicht das Vorgehen bei kompliziertem Atemweg? 
Habe allerdings von Ansthesie keine Ahnung

----------


## rirateme

also ich kenne mich in Ansthesie nicht aus, aber ich wrde mal denken das was man jeweils an invasiveren Methioden macht wenn die Oxygenierung nicht gelingt: bebeuteln > Larynxmaske > endotracheale Intubation > Tracheotomie

----------


## Ava83

Das hat mich brigens heute mal wieder vom stundenlangen lernen abgehalten

----------


## Nilani

@ Ava: wow, traumhafte Umgebung  :Love: 




> Prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu, abi, aber ich mach mir halt Sorgen dass das Stationsteam (und damit auch die Oberrzte/Chefrzte die dich prfen werden) dann schleht ber einen denkt, besonders wenn andere PJler vielleicht weniger Urlaubstage nehmen ("macht die faule Pjlerin da schon wieder blau...")


Totaler Quatsch .... alle PJler nehmen ihre freien Tage und in ganz vielen Kliniken/Unis ist es so, dass man eh nich von der Klinik geprft wird. Ich kannte keinen einzigen meiner Prfer ausm PJ oder so, 3 waren von auerhalb und die Tertiale, wo ich auerhalb gemacht hab, da hat der eine Chef (bei dem ich gern gehabt htte) gar nicht geprft. 




> @tortet (und andere): Habt Ihr wirklich nur den Anamnesebogen auszufllen und sonst nichts? Gar keinen Arztbrief/Anamnesebogen o..? *trum*


Bei mir war es auch nur der Anamnesebogen (Hab ihn brigens nicht gefunden, da ich ja schon Sachen packe und das Ding nie wieder gebraucht hab, sonst htt ich ihn hochgeladen), kein Brief, nix zur geplanten Therapie o.. 




> Wie ist es  mit Studientagen? In der Inneren z.B. haben wir angeblich einen Studientag pro Woche. Die kann man zwar nicht kumulieren, aber kann ich echt jede Woche diesen Tag einfordern? Dann htte ich ja regelmig nur 4 Tage die Woche Klinik?  Wrde das schon ganz gern nutzen fr die Dr. Arbeit..


Ist wohl von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich, aber ich dachte, nach diesem neuen Examenskram vorm PJ fallen die Studientage weg?! Frs schriftliche braucht man sich ja whrend des Tertials nicht mehr vorzubereiten. So ist zumindest an unserer Uni der letzte Stand. Wir hatten noch beides, unsere aktuellen PJler in meiner Klinik. Sind alle dran gewhnt, dass sie Freitags nicht mehr da sind, sondern nur 4 Tage pro Woche und aktuell die Brckentage auch gut damit ausgenutzt haben.

----------


## Jean-Luc

Hoffe, dass es euch allen gut geht und ihr gut voran kommt!

Sagt man blde Frage, wenn ich beim ColonCA eine Transversumresektion mache, folgt dann eine Ascenddescendostomie?
Und wie ist das bei der erweiterten Hemikolektomie nach rechts nach vorheriger Transversumresektion  = Iliumdescendostomie; erweiterte Hemikolektomie nach links nach vorheriger Transversumresektion = Ascendosigmoidostomie?
Und welche Arterien werden reseziert oder wie benennt  man genau das arterielle Resktionsgebiet? Steht im Mller irgendwie nicht so richtig drin  :Frown: 
Vielen Dank!

Schnen Abend noch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@ava: traumhaft schn!

@wischmopp: bisher habe ich nur allgemeines Airway-Management gefunden. Aber Rira hats schon beschrieben, denke ich.

----------


## wischmopp

@Jean-Luc: Steht gut bei Amboss (Kolorektales Ca), ich habs Dir mal kopiert, falls Du keinen Zugang mehr hast:

Colon ascendens/Zkum → Hemikolektomie rechts 
Resektion des Colon ascendens mit rechter Kolonflexur sowie der Bauhin'schen Klappe und eines kleinen Ileumabschnittes
Arterielle Versorgung: ber die A. ileocolica und die A. colica dextra aus der A. mesenterica superior
End-zu-End-Ileotransversostomie
Colon transversum → Transversumresektion 
Arterielle Versorgung: ber die A. colica media aus der A. mesenterica superior
Colon sigmoideum/descendens → Hemikolektomie links, ggf. onkologische Sigmaresektion 
Arterielle Versorgung: A. colica sinistra aus der A. mesenterica inferior  Karzinome im Bereich der Flexuren → Erweiterte Resektion
Lokal inoperable Tumoren → Zur Erhaltung der Passage bspw. Anlage eines endstndigen Stomas oder Anlage eines Bypass als Umgehungsweg (z.B. Ileotransversostomie)
Kolonkarzinom - OP-Techniken
1. Hemikolektomie rechts; 2. Hemikolektomie links; 3. Erweiterte Hemikolektomie rechts; 4. Sigmoidektomie. 

@Ava und Rira und tortet: Danke fr Eure Antworten! Ja, so hab ich mir das auch gedacht, wird schon so passen  :Grinnnss!: 

@Ava: Wow, das ist ja wie im Urlaub! Da verstehe ich, dass Dich das vom Lernen abhlt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Huhu ihr Lieben,

ich bin ganz froh, dass ich gestern das gute Wetter genutzt habe. Heute ist es eher grau in grau und so fllt es doch viel leichter am Schreibtisch zu sitzen  :Smilie: 

Sagt mal, unser Pdiatrieprfer meinte er wrde " Allgemeine Pdiatrie" prfen. Was versteht ihr darunter? Ich bin momentan etwas verunsichert ob ich vielleicht zu oberflchlich lerne. Er meinte halt, er wird keine seltenen SToffwechselstrungen oder so fragen, sondern wir sollten die Prfung wie einen ersten Arbeitstag betrachten, mit Dingen, die einem in einer Hausarztpraxis oder einer Notaufnahme so passieren knnen.
Irgendwelche produktiven Vorschlge was beim Lernen auf gar keinen Fall fehlen darf?
Ich bin fr jede Antwort dankbar

----------


## wischmopp

@Ava: Was mir so spontan einfllt:
Die Us, Kinderkrankheiten, Impfungen, dann so "groe" Krankheitsbilder wie CF, AGS, Pylorusstenose, Invagination, sophagusatresie (wird Dir zwar sicher nicht alles am 1. Tag begegnen, wrde ich aber auf jeden Fall lernen)...

Aber ist ja super, wenn er das ganze Syndromzeug schon mal ausschliet!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@ava- ich wrde wohl zu dem von Wischmopp Genannten auch Neonatologie anschaun- Reifezeichen, Apgar, Reanimation beim Kind, neonatologische Krankheitsbilder, SIDS und DD, evtl. Ernhrung und auch Infektiologie (Pseudokrupp, RSV, Meningitis..), smtliche Notflle auch Onkologische..  :Grinnnss!:  Mehr fllt mir gerade nicht ein zum Thema allgemeine Pd.

edit: Ach ja: Meilensteine der Entwicklung wrde ich auch noch anschauen.

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp+ miss verstndnis  Danke fr eure Vorschlge. Sie decken sich bisher mit meiner Liste  :Smilie:  das ist beruhigend.
Onko hat er gesagt findet er gemein ins Detail zu fragen, wir sollten allerdings die typischen Symptome einer ALL erkennen.
Frhchen und alles was dazu gehrt hat er rausgenommen, weil er findet dass ist Facharztwissen.

Ich werde meinen Schwerpunkt auch auf Infektio, die Meilensteine und Us legen. Dazu stehen auf meiner LIste dann Invagination, Appendizitis, CF, Zliakie, ERstversorgung im Kreisaal und die typischen Krankheitsbilder in der Neugeborenenperiode

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

ava, das klingt doch gut. Drcke dir die Daumen! Wann bist du dran? ( hab nicht so intensiv mitgelesen die letzte Zeit hier wg. Urlaub)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

14/15.5 Ein bisschen zeit ist also noch.  Das ist aber auch gut so. Ich lasse mich momentan doch sehr viel ablenken

----------


## xhw57

> 14/15.5 Ein bisschen zeit ist also noch.  Das ist aber auch gut so. Ich lasse mich momentan doch sehr viel ablenken


ich wnsche Dir viel Glck! Alles wird gut. Es ist ein "Hammergefhl" wenn man da rauskommt  :Grinnnss!: 
Bis dahin geniee noch die schne Aussicht.
Ist es nrdlich von Lbeck?

----------


## Ava83

@ xhw57   Ja es ist nrdlich von Lbeck. Eckernfrde um genauer zu sein.  :Smilie:  Ich mache ja gerne Werbung fr meine Heimat!

----------


## tortet

Ist Dir gelungen! 

Bin mehr oder weniger unmotiviert am Plexusblock lesen... Natrlich heute wieder nix geschafft, weil verkaufsoffener SO.

Arrrrrgh.....

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet  Ich habe heute auch nicht wirklich viel geschafft. Hatte noch 2 DVDs von meiner DVD-Session gestern abend ber  :Smilie: 

Ihr msst mir morgen dann alle die Daumen drcken, gegen 11 Uhr ist mein Vorstellungsgesprch und ich hab keine Ahnung was mich da so wirklich erwartet  ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ui, Vorstellungsgesprch! Das ist aufregend! Viel Erfolg! Drcke dir die Daumen!

----------


## abi07

Ich drcke dir auch die Daumen, Ava!

@Miss: Ich glaube, wir sind, was Pd betrifft, etwas "wrzburgerisch" geprgt... :hmmm...: 

@tortet: Die eine Hlfte ist ganz normale Stationsarbeit, die Station hauptschlich geriatrisch. Die andere Hlfte dann klassische Hausarztpraxis. Ich finde es auch gut, deswegen habe ich mich dafr entschieden. Auerdem mag ich Geriatrie eigentlich ganz gerne.

----------


## Estrella_83

Hallooooo,
wollte mich auch mal endlich melden...
Hatte ja bis Mittwoch Nachmittag Prfung und Donnerstag morgen sind wir dann gleich in den wohlverdienten Kurzurlaub gefahren und gestern erst zurck gekommen  :Smilie: 
Prfung war wirklich so wie alle immer sagen....halb so wild. Eigentlich ganz nett  :Smilie: 
Gab Kekse, Kaffee und Sfte/Wasser und die wollten uns wirklich nichts Bses. Nette Fragen, Hilfestellung, manchmal wurden einem die richtigen Worte sogar durch Fragen in den Mund gelegt ;)
Und die Zeit verging wie im Flug. Kann es erst seit 2-3 Tagen realisieren, dass ich jetzt wirklich fertig bin und nicht mehr lernen muss!
Soooooooo ein tolles Gefhl. Dafr lohnt sich echt die ganze Lernerei.
Und im Schnitt ist man mal mind. 1 Note besser als im Physikum. Sowohl schriftlich als auch mndlich.

Drck euch allen weiterhin die Daumen. Bin mal gespannt ob man heute die IMPP-Ergebnisse online findet. Ansonsten msste ja auch mein Zeugnis bald eintrudeln. Ergebnisse liegen denen ja schon vor.

LG und einen sonnigen Tag!

----------


## abi07

@Estrella: Super, ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch! Du bist rztin! Juhuu!  :Grinnnss!:   ::-dance:   :Top:

----------


## wischmopp

Estrella, Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Juhuuuu!!! Wollen wir tauschen?  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich bekomme morgen meinen Patienten und am Mittwoch wird es dann ernst. Puh!

Ava, viel Glck beim Vorstellungsgesprch! Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!

abi, klingt echt super, die Tertial-Aufteilung! Wird bestimmt sehr lehrreich!

----------


## Estrella_83

Danke!!!!
Neeeeee, jetzt will ich mit niemandem mehr tauschen! Und vor allem bin ich froh, dass mein Baby im Bauch das alles so gut mitgemacht hat und ich jetzt noch 5 Wochen habe, die ich endlich mal genieen kann.
Gerade mal der Frau vom LPA geschrieben... hatte ne Frage wegen Beglaubigung der Approbation und hab sie gleich mal gefragt, ob sie wei, wann man die Lsungen und Notegrenzen vom Impp erwarten darf?  :Big Grin: 
Vielleicht wei sie es ja....

----------


## Estrella_83

Also laut der Frau vom Landesprfungsamt liegen denen noch keine Noten oder Punkte vor.
Sie meinte, dass meist 1 Tag, nachdem beim Impp online die Grenzen und Lsungen stehen, die Noten dann auch vor Ort vorliegen und man dann recht bald nach Erhalt der Note von der Mndlich-Praktischen Prfung auch das Zeugnis bekommt.
Also abwarten,....

----------


## tortet

> @tortet: Die eine Hlfte ist ganz normale Stationsarbeit, die Station hauptschlich geriatrisch. Die andere Hlfte dann klassische Hausarztpraxis. Ich finde es auch gut, deswegen habe ich mich dafr entschieden. Auerdem mag ich Geriatrie eigentlich ganz gerne.


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Geriatrie finde ich auch super - da kann man auch neurologisch ein bischen was lernen.

@Ava: klar sind die Daumen gedrckt! Kennst Du das Haus schon, wo Du Dich bewirbst?

@Estrella: klingt alles zu schn, um wahr zu sein.... Auf jeden Fall ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch! Wie geht es jetzt weiter bei Dir?

Edit: wenn ich das hier lese, wird mir schon wieder schlecht... http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...t=86897&page=4     Terrible feeling of deja-vu...

----------


## xhw57

Also irgendwie scheint die Zeit bei Mainz still zu stehen...die Uhren ticken einfach nicht weiter.
Ich habe schon die Bewerbungen fertig geschrieben und warte nur auf das offizielle Starsignal aber obwohl fast 4 Wochen seit der Prfung vorber sind wollen die mit den Ergebnissen nicht rausrcken. :Confused:

----------


## Estrella_83

@tortet: Das hab ich vorhin auch gelesen und war echt geschockt! Und was ich jetzt mache.....ich hab diese Woche nochmal Termin mit meiner Doktormutter. Hoffe, so gut es geht voranzukommen in den nchsten Monaten.
Und dann werde ich mich fr Anfang 2015 auf ner Gyn bewerben und hoffe, dass ich ne Stelle finde  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

@Estrella: ich hoffe, dass Du Deine Traumstelle findest. Bis dahin viel Erfolg mit der Diss!

Und dann 2 Monate PJ nachholen mssen... reine Schikane. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## wischmopp

Wahnsinn... Hlle !

Da geht man morgen mit einem richtig guten Gefhl in die Prfung :-/

Wir hatten so einen Prfer, der im Physikum geprft hat. 
Eine Freundin von mir htte ihn als Prfer gehabt, hatte dann aber so die Panik wegen vieler Horrorgeschichten, dass sie nicht angetreten ist - 1. Fehlversuch. 
Ein halbes Jahr spter - neues Physikum, neues Glck - denkste ! Sie hatte ihn wieder als Prfer ! Und.... durchgefallen (auch 2x durchgefallen, 2x4). 
Beim dritten Versuch hat es dann zum Glck geklappt. Mittlerweile arbeitet sie auch schon ein paar Jahre und es krht kein Hahn mehr danach... Aber es ist einfach unfair, wie alles mit dem Prfer steht oder fllt....

Ich krieg gleich wieder Angst, dass einer unserer Prfer krank werden knnte... :Heul:

----------


## Estrella_83

Eine die ich kenne, ist durchs Schriftliche UND Mndliche gefallen....sie hatte wohl nen Blackout und hat alles verwechselt. Aber zu allem Elend haben die Prfer sie dann 6!!!! Monate PJ nachholen lassen.
Und dadurch konnte sie nicht zeitgerecht am nchstmglichen Termin teilnehmen und musste 1 ganzes Jahr warten. Hat dann jetzt nochmal Examen mitgemacht und im Juni Mndliche.
Aber echt asozial....6 ganze Monate! Und dadurch 1 Jahr verlieren  :Frown:

----------


## Estrella_83

Mein Vorsitz ist auch krank geworden und ich hab 3 Stunden vor Prfung ne Nachricht vom LPA bekommen. Aber hatte groes Glck mit dem Ersatz.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Oh man, wie lange braucht denn das IMPP noch... arghh!!!!  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Mera1412

> Oh man, wie lange braucht denn das IMPP noch... arghh!!!!


Ich aktualisier die Seite seit heute morgen um 8  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Ich aktualisier die Seite seit heute morgen um 8


Ich seit um 10...  :Keks: 

Ich putze jetzt mal meine Wohnung. Das lenkt ab....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Estrella_83

Hab gerade von einem bei Facebook gelesen, dass die Ergebnisse vom IMPP am Donnerstag rauskommen....keine Ahnung ob das stimmt!?

----------


## Lizard

Woher hat der die Info ?

----------


## Mera1412

Ich hab mal die bisherigen Wartezeiten vom Examen bis Verffentlichung betrachtet und kam zum Ergebnis, dass uns das impp ganz besonders rgern mchte, da wir lnger warten mssen als unsere Vorgnger :P

----------


## Estrella_83

Er sagt, telefonisch vom IMPP...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich schtze echt, dass es daran liegt, dass dieses mal ja doppelt so viele Leute mitgeschrieben haben. Dementsprechend gab es wahrscheinlich auch mehr Anfechtungen, die bearbeitet werden mssen usw...

----------


## marie_e

Huhu ihr Lieben, wollt mich auch mal wieder melden.....

 :Keks: .....mennooo, das is doch tzend mit der Warterei....

estrella: Glckwunsch auch von mir natrlich!

  Ich bin irgendwie total gefrustet, da hat man die schriftliche hinter sich und nuuuu? Warten. Warten auf s PJ, warten auf die mndliche..... :Gefllt mir nicht!: 
Und dann noch die Bummelei vom IMPP......
Trotzdem noch allen einen schicken Tag...geh auch erstmal putzen...

----------


## tortet

> Ich krieg gleich wieder Angst, dass einer unserer Prfer krank werden knnte...


Nein, bei Dir wird morgen alles superglatt laufen! Mach Dir keine Sorgen! :Knuddel: 

@Rausprfer: ich weiss auch nicht, was das im Hex noch soll.... und nach welchen Kriterien die durchfallen lassen (die Ergebnisse der Schriftlichen liegen ja meist nicht vor). Aber es ist wohl gottseidank eher die ganz grosse Ausnahme.

@marie: wenn Dir langweilig ist, kannst Du gern fr mich ins Mndliche...  :Keks:

----------


## marie_e

Hey tortet..... :Grinnnss!: ....hm...nee, lieber nich. Bin nur etwas frustig grad. Dachte, dass ich nach der schriftlichen entspannter oder erleichtert bin, kommt nur irgendwie nich so richtig...aber vielleicht wirds ja noch.

----------


## wischmopp

> Nein, bei Dir wird morgen alles superglatt laufen! Mach Dir keine Sorgen!
> 
> @Rausprfer: ich weiss auch nicht, was das im Hex noch soll.... und nach welchen Kriterien die durchfallen lassen


Danke tortet  :Knuddel: 

@Rausprfer: Ohne jetzt jemanden persnlich damit angreifen zu wollen (ich kenn je eh niemanden)... vielleicht fhlt sich manch einer seiner Sache einfach zu sicher und wirkt dann einfach etwas grokotzig. Und das geht halt dann dem einen oder anderen Prfer gegen den Strich... ist aber sicher nur ein Grund von Vielen, die dazu fhren knnten. Und sicher auch manchmal einfach nur, weil der Prfer ein .... ist....

----------


## wischmopp

Ich glaube, ich soll jetzt aufhren zu lernen.

Hab heute schon 3 Waschmaschinen gewaschen, smtliches Bettzeug von allen, Handtcher, Klamotten.... 2 Wschestnder stehen also komplett voll schn im Garten in der Sonne.

Nachbar giet Blumen. Amy, unsere Miezmaus, Wasserratte vom Feinsten, spielt mit dem Wasserstrahl aus der Giekanne und legt sich dann schn nass ins Blumenbeet in die Erde. 

Aber dann hat sie noch eine bessere Idee!!!

Sie springt auf meine Wschestnder, luft mit ihren Erde-Pfoten kreuz und quer ber beide drber und als ich voller Panik rauslaufe, erschrickt sie auch, springt runter und schmeit noch einen davon um. 

Die erste Waschmaschine luft schon wieder.... und Amy sonnt sich, ist ja echt so ein schner, fauler Tag heute... :Beamen:

----------


## abi07

@marie: Kommt bestimmt noch. Bei mir hat es auch zwei Wochen gedauert, aber jetzt geniee ich die freie Zeit und verschwende keinen einzigen Gedanken ans IMPP. War noch nicht einmal auf der Seite und wenn ich hier lese, dass die Ergebnisse dann und dann kommen, fhlt es sich irgendwie so an, als wrde es mich gar nichts angehen...
Das Examen kommt mir schon ganz weit weg vor. 
Ich war in der Zeit jetzt einmal in Roth und habe die Radstrecke getestet, habe ein Neotestschwimmen gemacht, einen Halbmarathon und mich um viele theoretische Probleme gekmmert, ausgemistet, viele DVDs bestellt und geschaut, mal wieder alte Freunde getroffen...einfach nur genial!  :Love: 
Gestern bin ich 105 km Rad gefahren, heute habe ich den Vormittag verschlafen, gleich gehts zum Laufen und abends zum Schwimmtraining...knnte mir gerade kein besseres Leben vorstellen!  :Grinnnss!: 
Mach irgendwas Tolles und denk nicht mehr an die Medizin - du bereust sonst im PJ noch, dass du die kostbaren letzten 2 freien Wochen verschwendet hast...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Gleich bin ich fertig mit Putz-Marathon. Meine Wohnung erstrahlt in neuem Glanze  :Grinnnss!:  Hab jetzt ganze 3 Tage geputzt, ausgemistet und uraltes Zeug weggeschmissen. Fhlt sich gut an. 

Mir kommt das Examen echt auch total weit weg vor mittlerweile... aber die nchsten Aufgaben warten schon. Habe heute mit meinem Betreuer telefoniert und nchste Woche muss ich zwei Vortrge machen. So  bin ich wenigstens gewzungen mich mal wieder mit dem Thema zu beschftigen..  ::-oopss:

----------


## marie_e

Abi....danke fr deinen lieben Worte....
ma sehen wie sich die nchsten Tage entwickeln. Hab mir zumindest mal bissl was vorgenommen... :Grinnnss!: 

ui...ausmisten msste ich auch mal...kannst ja ma bei mir vorbeikommen miss Verstndnis

----------


## rirateme

@wischmopp: Ich drcke Dir die Daumen fr die nchsten 3Tage  :Top:   :Knuddel:  Ist noch jemand diese Woche dran ?

----------


## marie_e

Is ava schon wieder da??? Wie war s denn?

und auch Daumen drck fr wischmopp :Knuddel:

----------


## Ava83

Ja ich bin wieder da und gerade ganz verwirrt und unentschlossen  :Frown:

----------


## marie_e

Warum?...wenn ich fragen darf?
war gut? War nich gut?
wenn s dir danach is, kannst ja mal berichten...

----------


## Ava83

Ja also prinzipiell wrde ich sagen es lief gut. Aber zum einen ist es nur eine 3/4 Stelle und ich wrde eigentlich gerne auf einer vollen Stelle arbeiten, zu mal ich ich dafr tglich knapp 60 km pendeln msste und da machen sich 40 STunden im Monat weniger ja wahrscheinlich auch finanziell bemerkbar.
AUerdem soll die Stelle so schnell wie mglich besetzt werden, das wrde bedeuten ich msste am 1.6. anfangen ( 1,5 Wochen nach meiner Prfung)

Ich wollte aber eigentlich noch Urlaub machen, mein Mann kommt ja auch erst in 2 Wochen wieder. Und ich wrde eigentlich auch gerne noch an meiner Doktorarbeit weiter arbeiten. Das knnte ich alles dann vergessen.

Andrerseits wei ich natrlich auch, dass eine Stelle in der Pd fr einen Anfnger echt eine einmalige CHance ist, aber irgendwie fehlt mir gerade das "Jubelgefhl" 

Und deshalb bin ich jetzt verwirrt. Bescheuert oder?

----------


## marie_e

berhaupt nich bescheuert!  Kann ich total verstehen, auch wenn ich noch nich so weit bin.

Ist es denn mgl, das aus den 75 irgendwann mal 100% werden?
Mit 3/4 Stelle knntest Diss ja evtl so noch fertigstellen?
Schwierig, schwierig.....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ne, nicht bescheuert, kann ich schon verstehen, dass man da im Zwiespalt ist. Hast du dich noch woanders beworben? Bis wann msstest du zusagen? 
Ich wrde ja prinzipiell aus dem Bauch herhaus sagen: Urlaub und Doktorarbeit gehen vor, vor allem so direkt nach dem Examen. Aber wer wei wie ich selbst entscheiden wrde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Ich habe noch 5 offene Bewerbungen, alles Initiativbewerbungen, von denen ich aber noch nichts gehrt habe. Allerdings habe ich 2 davon auch erst letzte Woche weggeschickt, also es ist alles noch im zeitlichen Rahmen.

Tja, der Chef meinte er wrde sich im Laufe der Woche melden, knnte es sich aber sehr gut vorstellen. Er versucht halt schon seit mehreren Wochen diese Stelle zu besetzen, was anscheinend nicht so einfach ist.
Meine Mama meint ich sollte noch ein bisserl warten und nicht gleich die erste Stelle nehmen und wenn sie diese Stelle unbedingt besetzen wollen und es so schwer ist, dann knnten sie ja auch noch etwas warten.

----------


## wischmopp

@Ava: Uiii, schwierige Entscheidung! Ich wrde aber auch fast so denken wie Deine Mama. Wenn Du nicht komplett berzeugt bist, ist es vielleicht nicht Dein Job. Falls doch, warten Sie auch noch, bis Du Dir sicher bist... Ich finde auch, Du hast jetzt so lang auf Deinen Mann gewartet, da habt Ihr Euch etwas Zweisamkeit verdient. Und Urlaub. Und berhaupt.

@rira und Marie: Danke frs Daumendrcken! Bin mittlerweile echt furchtbar nervs, dabei bekomme ich morgen ja erstmal nur meinen Patienten.... Wird schon gut gehen....

----------


## xhw57

what's uuuuuuuuuuuuuup? Ich aktualisiere und aktualisiere aber nix tut sich....... :dumdiddeldum...:  :Keks:  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Lizard

Ich muss gleich zur Einstellungsuntersuchung :Keks: 
Wenn ich zurckkomme erwarte ich, dass das IMPP die Ergebnisse online gestellt hat ! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@wischmopp: Soooooo, Daumen sind feste gedrckt!!!! Du rockst das! :Rock:

----------


## wischmopp

tortet, Dankeeeee!!!!!!!!!! 

Uahhhh.........Angst!

----------


## tortet

> Uahhhh.........Angst!


 :Knuddel:  :Knuddel:  :Knuddel:

----------


## xhw57

> tortet, Dankeeeee!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Uahhhh.........Angst!


 :Top:  Viel Glck!!! :Top:  :Top:

----------


## xhw57

bald wird mein PC zum Leben erwachen und mir sagen: Hr doch auf zu aktualisieren, du siehst doch dass es bis Ende Mai nichts daraus wird :Wand:  :Comuter:

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp   Chaka!!!! Du schaffst das!! Ich drck dir ganz doll die Daumen!!!

----------


## achtunganstand

Auch von mir viel erfolg!!

Hab nach meiner letzten Nachricht nicht mehr geschafft mich zu melden. Danke fr die Tipps!

----------


## xhw57

Macht euch keine Sorgen. Bald ist Pfingsten und danach eh Sommer. So ab September werden bestimmt die Ergebnisse online sein. Aber sicherlich doch.... :Beamen:

----------


## linus van de meer

Irgendjemand schrieb doch gestern, dass lt. telefonischer Auskunft beim IMPP mit Onlineergebnissen am Donnerstag zu rechnen sei...
Also, ich bin jetzt mental auf Donnerstag eingestellt :Keks:

----------


## Inchen

soooo heute prfer bekommen...netter junger Internist leider keine Protokolle, super Chirurgie prfer der sich an Protokolle hlt, Wahlfach leider auch keine Protokolle, und 4.fach netter infektiologe/hyg allerdings will er viel spezifisches wissen...also ich bin zufrieden  :Smilie:

----------


## Inchen

an alle die gerade Prfung haben viel glck ...ich glaube das ist das wichtigste bei mndlichen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Infektio als 4. Fach wrde ich auch cool finden  :Grinnnss!:  Viel Glck euch allen auch von mir!

----------


## abi07

@wischmopp: Daumen sind schon mal gedrckt fr die Patienten"begegnung" und dann natrlich ganz besonders fr morgen und bermorgen!!!  :Top:

----------


## Fenestra77

Wei jemand, wann wir die Prfungsergebnisse zugeschickt bekommen?

----------


## xhw57

> Wei jemand, wann wir die Prfungsergebnisse zugeschickt bekommen?


Weihnachten!!! Als Geschenk verpackt :Grinnnss!:  Aber vielleicht haben die uns bis dahin ganz vergessen :Nixweiss:  :Keks:

----------


## linus van de meer

Geduld, Du haben sollst, junger Jedi...Geduld!

----------


## kardio1

Aus meinem Semester hat heute jemand beim LPA NRW angerufen, die meinten verschickt wrde frhestens Ende der Woche, eher Anfang nchster. Also rechne mal mit Onlinelsungen am Freitag wrde ich sagen

----------


## xhw57

na dann.... frohes Neues

----------


## rirateme

Ach Leute, macht euch doch nicht verrckt wegen der Ergebnisse  :Grinnnss!:  (ausgenommen diejenigen die an der Bestehensgrenze liegen - bei euch kann ich natrlich verstehen dass ihr wie auf heien Kohlen sitzt ! Drck euch die Daumen...)

Edit: brigens kommt es sicher relativ gesehen zum Aufwand schneller als wenn man seine Steueridentifikationsnummer bei der Bundeszentrale fr Steuern anfragt. Die brauchen nmlich bis zu 4 Wochen, diese eine Nummer nachzuschauen und per Brief zu schicken. Behrden !!!!  :grrrr....:

----------


## Fenestra77

Das Problem bei uns Pr-PJlern ist, dass wir eigentlich nicht ins PJ starten knnen, bevor das Studiendekanat nicht das Schreiben hat.

----------


## marie_e

Bei uns im Studiendekanat meinten die, das die Ergebnisse bermittelt werden. Bei uns ist gestern die Frist abgelaufen.....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@marie- welche Frist ist abgelaufen?

Wegen Pj mach ich mir keinen Stress. Die werden das Schreiben schon noch bis zum 19. bekommen...  :Nixweiss:  aber ich will eeeeendlich auch das Ergebnis schwarz auf wei. Je mehr Zeit ins Land geht, umso sicherer werde ich, dass alles mgliche schief gelaufen sein knnte..  :Keks:

----------


## marie_e

Hey....bei uns im PJ Bescheid stand, das man seinen Nachweis ber Betriebsarzt und bestandenes Examen bis zum 5.5. nachweisen muss....
und ne Kollegin hatte mal angerufen, da meinten die das die Ergebnisse vom Examen elektronisch bermittelt werden....
So ist es zumindest in Erlangen

Natrlich mchte aber auch ich mein Ergebnis endlich in Papierform sehen... :Blush:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ah verstehe! Ich hab mir das so vorgestellt, dass die Ergebnisse per Post von Mainz an die LPAs gehen und dann zu uns.. was ja  nochmal ewig dauern wrde..  Wenn also wirklich die Ergebnisse am Do online kommen und dann auch an die PLAs bermittelt werden, haben wir vielleicht Sa unsere Briefe?! 

Zum PJ- das betrifft ja dann uns alle, dasss das IMPP so lange braucht, da kann man uns ja dann keinen Strick draus drehen deswegen...

----------


## marie_e

Da kann uns niemand an den Karren fahren wg Terminen....wir knnen ja nix fr die Bummelei beim Impp....
Ich denk auch, dass wir dann Samstag oder Anfang nchster Woche Post bekommen mssten

----------


## xhw57

> ....aber ich will eeeeendlich auch das Ergebnis schwarz auf wei. Je mehr Zeit ins Land geht, umso sicherer werde ich, dass alles mgliche schief gelaufen sein knnte..


genau so gehts mir auch gerade...ich will es endlich schwarz auf wei haben. Es hie 3 Wochen nach den schriftlichen Prfungen stellen die es online...nun sind schon 4 Wochen vergangen. Fhrungszeugnis, und rztliche Bescheinigung fr den Approbationsantrag mssen ja aktuell sein! Das heit mindestens 2 Wochen her...
Fristen mssen gehalten werden und wir drfen da nicht mal anrufen sonst fhlen die sich gestrt...
Aber das mit dem Dekanat stimmt schon, also die mssten eigentlich die Ergebnisse schon haben. Wer fr paar Punkte zittert sollte da bei seinem Studiendekanat anrufen und fragen ob es gereicht hat. Da wrde ich nicht warten.
Zum Glck ist es bei mir nicht so aber trotzdem berkommt mich das Gefhl das ich falsch bertragen haben knnte...deswegen warte ich sehnlichst auf den Brief. Und Bewerbungen schicke ich nicht weg bevor ich diesen blden Brief in der Hand halte.

----------


## yhe18

Wir haben eben in MD die Ergebnisse vom Studiendekanat bekommen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## marie_e

Boah......NEEEEIIIIID!!!

----------


## Lizard

> Wir haben eben in MD die Ergebnisse vom Studiendekanat bekommen!


Mit Lsungsbersicht ?
Wenn ja, dann bitte posten ;)

----------


## yhe18

Nein, ohne Lsungsbersicht und auch nur die Kohorte vor dem PJ, bei der anderen Gruppe (nach PJ) hat das LPA Netzprobleme. Dort wurde bisher nur die Info durchgegeben das es 4 Personen nicht geschafft haben.

----------


## Lizard

War ja klar  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Estrella_83

Na, zumindest scheint es ja voran zu gehen....
Denke mal, dass es dann wirklich morgen auch online ist  :Smilie:

----------


## xhw57

das kann doch nicht sein...das hier und da schon Ergebnisse durchsickern und das IMPP gibt die Ergebnisse nicht mal online!

----------


## marie_e

Grummel grummel.........

----------


## xhw57

soviel zu...wir sind ja Dienstleister....

----------


## kcr33

Hallo Leute!!! Ich hoffe Euch geht's gut...den Umstnden entsprechend ;)
Studiert hier jemand zufllig an der Uni Essen oder kennt wen?
Unser Prfer vom Zulosfach Psychiatrie war vorher in Essen und bei uns existieren keine Prfungsprotokolle. vielleicht besteht eine Hoffnung, dass in Essen Protokolle von ihm vorhanden sind. Wre fr jede Rckmeldung sehr dankbar!

----------


## gor31

Liebes KCR, check mal Deine PM!

----------


## tiw28

Das LPA scheint nun die Prfungsergebnisse zu haben… Es kam gerade eine E-Mail mit dem Titel "Bescheinigung", SIE HABEN BESTANDEN (von der Note steht da leider nix :/)

----------


## Salerno

Hi....

Wann sind  die Ergebnisse endlich da ....????

----------


## Lizard

@tiw28

Welches LPA ?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wenn die LPAs die Ergebnisse schon wissen, kann ich mir noch schlechter erklren, warum sich dann alles so verzgert...   :was ist das...?:  :Hh?:

----------


## swapper

Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass sich die Damen im LPA hinsetzen und jedem eine Email schicken. Bei dem Datenschutzrichtlinien halte ich das fr absurd.

----------


## xhw57

> Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass sich die Damen im LPA hinsetzen und jedem eine Email schicken. Bei dem Datenschutzrichtlinien halte ich das fr absurd.


na ja...da scheinen es manche nicht so genau mit irgendwelche Richtlinien zu nehmen....und wir Doofis warten hier...

----------


## tiw28

Bin kein Troll ;)
die Mail Adressen sind bei denen eh gespeichert, und wir haben schon einmal eine E-Mail bekommen die an jeden rausging. 
Sie brauchten in diesem Fall nur die wenigen Leute die durchgefallenen sind herauszunehmen und konnten eine Standard E-Mail verschicken… Deshalb wahrscheinlich auch ohne Notenangabe...

... LPA Saar

----------


## xhw57

ich glaubs dir ja! mich rgert blo die Tatsache das obwohl IMPP es nicht online gegeben hat die Infos an die LPA's durchgesickert sind und jedes von denen es anders gehandhabt. Wir haben alle das Recht so frueh wie mglich es zu erfahren. Und  hierbei sollten keine Ausnahmen gemacht werden.

----------


## tortet

Gott bin ich neidisch... jetzt sind die ersten aus unserem Jahrgang schon rzte...   :Slap:  Dieses Warten macht mrbe...

----------


## Lizard

Geht mir genauso  :Smilie: 
Es wird Zeit, das hinter sich zu bringen. ^^

----------


## darth.aestas

Ich gnne es auch jedem herzlich, der sein Ergebnis schon hat. Bei so etwas groem wie einem Staatsexamen wre eine zeitgleiche Ergebnisverffentlichung trotzdem schn, um den Erwartungsstress der Studenten etwas einzugrenzen. Tbingen ist da aber wieder mal etwas langsam  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Ja ich mag so langsam auch nciht mehr. Wir hatten heute unser Gesprch mit dem Prfungsvorsitz. War sehr nett, aber trotzdem wurde mir im Laufe des Gesprchs immer schlechter. 
In einer Woche um diese Zeit hab ich die Hlfte schon hinter mir.....AAAAHHHHHH

----------


## tortet

Und Morgen ist Wischmopp fertig  :Grinnnss!:  Ganz liebe Gruesse, wenn Du hier mitliest!

@Ava: schliesse mich an - Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet    :Knuddel:  Gemeinsames AAAAAHHHH befreit und macht es ein bisserl besser!!!!

----------


## marie_e

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh...........fr euch mit.... :Knuddel:

----------


## linus van de meer

Das ist mein Stichwort....ich mchte auch ganz kurz..AAAaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Fr euch alle- und auch fr mich. 
Lange halte ich es nicht mehr aus. Bald hppe ich hier ausm Fenster

----------


## rirateme

Wir mssen durchhalten  :Knuddel:   :Knuddel:   :Knuddel:  
Wegen dem PJ sehe ichs genauso, dass das kein Problem sein wird weil es uns alle ja gleichermaen betrifft...und niemand wird einem kompletten Jahrgang das PJ verweigern weil das IMPP zu lange gebraucht hat  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ava83

Ach neee, bitte nicht aus dem Fenster hpfen. Dann lieber ein bisserl mehr gemeinsames AAAAHHHH

----------


## Estrella_83

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaann denn endlich??????? Ich aktualisiere schon stndig- muss aber gleich los zu meiner Doktormutter. Und vor heute Nachmittag kann ich dann nicht gucken  :Frown:

----------


## xhw57

warte noch. die mssen erst die Rechner einschalten, dann einen Kaffee aufsetzen....

----------


## abi07

Ist schon ein bisschen lcherlich, dass die das Zeug nicht online stellen, obwohl schon einige LPAs die Ergebnisse an ihre Studenten weitergegeben haben...naja, was will man vom IMPP anderes erwarten...

----------


## Estrella_83

;) Ja stimmt....Erstmal in Ruhe nen Kaffee und dann mal so langsam die Gerte auf Tour bringen...... oh maaaaaan!

----------


## xhw57

ich kann diese 3 Typen da oben rechts auf der Seite nicht mehr sehen

----------


## Maja*

Ergebnisse sind da!!!

----------


## alfi87

@Maja 
Deine oder meinst du das Impp?

----------


## marie_e

Bin zwar nich Maja.....IMPP Ergebnisse sind online

----------


## Inchen

checkt ihr das mit dem nachteilsausgleich?...ist jetzt 253 die Grenze fr die 2 oder je nachdem wie viele fragen man von diesen 4 rausgenommenen hat 256???

----------


## abi07

@Inchen: Du musst schauen, wie viele von den vier Fragen du richtig httest. Danach richten sich die Notengrenzen...

Ich habe zum Beispiel zwei der vier Fragen richtig, zwei falsch. Damit wandern die Notengrenzen fr mich um einen Punkt nach unten.

----------


## Kluk

Da ist im ersten Dokument das man aufrufen kann eine Tabelle fr jede mgliche Kombination, die du erreicht haben kannst. Schau mal nach, da ist auch noch ein Beispiel dabei ;) Je nachdem wie viele der rausgenommenen du trotzdem richtig hast, zhlt fr dich eine andere Grenze.

----------


## Lizard

Das ist doch alles erklrt in einem der pdf auf impf.de

----------


## Inchen

na toll das heisst wenn ich 3/4 richtig habe dann 256? und warum steht dann 253 ganz oben? zu frh gefreut

----------


## annasidonia

Habe *Neuroradiologie* als 4. Fach gekriegt. Bin vllig planfrei. Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man sich dafr vorbereiten kann, oder vielleicht ein Skript? Bin fr jeden Hinweis dankbar.

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich hab dummerweise auch alle 4 richtig.....bei mir bleiben also die alten Grenzen. Damit msste ich mit ner Punktlandung oder evtl. 1 Punkt mehr die bessere Note bekommen. Vorausgesetzt ich habe nichts falsch bertragen oder so. Mal sehn. Morgen kommt hoffentlich mein Zeugnis

----------


## Estrella_83

Freundin hat alle 4 falsch gehabt und dadurch hat sich die Grenze nach unten verschoben und sie hat auch ne Punktlandung zur besseren Note. Eigentlich voll gut, wenn man die falsch htte ;)

----------


## Inchen

so ich geh jetzt schokolade essen

----------


## flk52

> Ist schon ein bisschen lcherlich, dass die das Zeug nicht online stellen, obwohl schon einige LPAs die Ergebnisse an ihre Studenten weitergegeben haben...naja, was will man vom IMPP anderes erwarten...


wurden in manchen bundeslndern wohl schon briefe verschickt?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Estrella, bei mir ist es genauso. Hat noch jemand von euch berprft ob die Medi-Learn Ergebnisse von den IMPP Lsungen abweichen? Ich bin gerade dabei!

PS- Hab eben beim LPA angerufen und die Dame sagte mir, dass bei uns die Breife frhstens am Mo verschickt werden. Auerdem beziehen sich die Angaben bezglich der Durchfaller auf der IMPP Seite nur auf die Post-Pjler...

----------


## Lizard

Dazu bin ich zu faul ^^Ich warte lieber bis Medi-Learn die Lsungen eingepflegt hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Pflegen die auch wirklich die Lsungen ein?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## PedrY

@miss verstndnis: Welches Bundesland meinst du denn? ;)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bayern

----------


## Lizard

> Pflegen die auch wirklich die Lsungen ein?


Das habe ich in den letzten Tagen zumindest hufiger hier gelesen ^^

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Das habe ich in den letzten Tagen zumindest hufiger hier gelesen ^^


Hab ich auch gelesen, aber evtl. ist es auch nur ein Foren-Mythos...  :bhh:

----------


## Lizard

Nee, jetzt sind sie drin ;)

----------


## Estrella_83

Stimmt...hab sogar nen Punkt mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mera1412

> Stimmt...hab sogar nen Punkt mehr


Ich auch  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Dadurch komm ich punktgenau auf die nchste Note \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\o////////////////////////////////////////

Jetzt ja keinen bertragungsfehler gemacht haben, das wr fatal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hab auch einen Punkt  mehr und somit 2 Punkte Puffer zur nchsten Note!  :Grinnnss!:  Trotzdem - entspannen kann ich mich erst wenn der Brief da ist...

----------


## marie_e

Ich kann es auch erst glauben wenn ich den Brief in der Hand habe.....

----------


## Wiwi27

> na toll das heisst wenn ich 3/4 richtig habe dann 256? und warum steht dann 253 ganz oben? zu frh gefreut



Hi Inchen, 

eigentlich drfte man ja durch den Nachteilsausgleich ja eben keinen Nachteil haben... 
Wie viel hast du denn richtig beantwortet, wenn man von den 316 gewerteten Fragen ausgeht?

Du sagtest, du httest 2 Fragen richtig beantwortet und 2 Fragen falsch von denen, die aus der Wertung genomm en wurden... das heit, eine der Zeilen 5 bis 10 msste fr deine Situation zutreffen.

Dann wre die Notengrenze fr eine 2: 
255 richtige Fragen ntig, bei 318 gewerteten Fragen! 
Die zwei Fragen, die du falsch hattest, werden dann nmlich nicht gewertet. 

Kommst du mit deine Anzahl der richtigen Fragen von 316 gewerteten Fragen PLUS die zwei richtigen aus den rausgenommenen Fragen auf 255? 
Wenn ja, dann msste es eine 2 sein  :hmmm...: 

LG Wiwi

----------


## Wiwi27

Ah, sorry, ich habe das bei dir verwechselt! Du hast 3 von den 4 richtig... Ja, dann gilt eine der Zeilten 11 bis 15... Und ja, dann liegt die Grenze bei 256 Fragen. Ich wei aber nicht, wie viele du ohne die zustzlichen 3 richtigen Antworten hast... 

LG

----------


## rirateme

Bei ML sieht man aber nicht welche Fragen rausgenommen wurden, oder ?

EDIT: Hab grade festgestelt dass das doch geht, wenn man darauf achtet wo in der Spalte der Lsung zwei Buchstaben sehen (also z.B. DE statt nur D)

----------


## Wiwi27

Hm, naja, man sieht, dass bei den Fragen teilweise zwei Antwortmglichkeiten als richtig angegeben sind. Aber eigentlich reicht es ja, wenn man sich oben ansieht, wie viele Fragen man insgesamt richtig beantwortet hat. Dann kann man in der IMPP-Tabelle nachschauen, welche Fragennummern heraus genommen wurden. 
Dann brauchst du nur noch zu schauen, wie viele dieser 4 Fragen du richtig beantwortet hast, diese werden gewertet (x). 

--> AZ richtige Fragen gesamt (ML) / (316 + x).

----------


## tortet

@Linus: hat es bei Dir gereicht?

@wischmopp: meld Dich bitte, wenn Du fertig bist. Meine Daumen sind schon ganz blau  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

:Meine Meinung: 
Dito. Wischmopp, wir brauchen deine RZTLICHE Auskunft... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Das ist glaube ich noch ein bisserl frh um fertig zu sein, oder?
Also bei uns startet an beiden Tagen die Prfung erst um 14 Uhr

----------


## abi07

Ja, denke auch, dass sie noch drin ist, aber man kann ja schon mal laut rufen... :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

> Also bei uns startet an beiden Tagen die Prfung erst um 14 Uhr


Sie hat ja was von 3 Tagen geschrieben. Vielleicht dauert es dann heute nicht so lange....

Gut, dass unsere Prfung nur 2tgig ist.  :dumdiddeldum...:  Der erste Tag wird allerdings ganz schn lang.

----------


## Ava83

Also unser Prfungsvorsitz hat uns gestern erzhlt, dass die nicht allzu viel von der Zeit abkrzen drfen. Das ist alles ganz genau festgelegt und die mssen sich daran halten.

Wir haben ja auch irgendwie 3 Tage, aber nur weil wir am Dienstag schon unseren Patienten bekommen.

----------


## abi07

Htte ich auch gerne - ich finde das schon besser als wenn man von morgens bis abends in der Klinik zur Prfung ist. Und zu Hause kann man das ja ganz anders vorbereiten als unter Zeitdruck im KH...

----------


## Ava83

Ja wir waren auch alle ganz froh darber.

----------


## rirateme

Oh man, nachdem ich heute gehrt habe das einige von uns wohl schon gestern (!) beim LPA ihre Noten erfahren haben per Telefon, dachte ich dann ruf ich doch mal an....whrend der offiziellen Sprechzeit seltsamerweise niemand erreichbar, hab dann bei der Zentrale angerufen, die mich weitergeleitet haben zu jemand anderem, der mich an eine andere verwiesen hat die schlussendlich sehr unfreundich mitgeteilt hat dass der Zustndige heute nicht da ist (hm, obwohl er heute telefon. Sprechstunde hat...und dann auch noch am Tag wo die Ergebnisse erwartet wurden....ah ja). Die Ergebnisse stnden zwar im PC aber das sei nicht ihr Job nachzuschauen.
Halbe Stunde Zeit verloren und am Schluss noch angeraunzt worden weil sie zu faul ist nachzuschauen. Dabei hatte ich echt ganz nett nachgefragt weil ich weiss dass die heute viele Anrufe bekommen. Ach Deutschland, deine Behrden  :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :was ist das...?:   :was ist das...?:   :was ist das...?:

----------


## rirateme

Ja wischmopp, du msstest doch jetzt schon frischgebackene rztin sein oder ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Naja, ist eher ungewhnlich, dass die das am Telefon rausgeben. Aber natrlich schade um deine Nerven und Zeit. Leute, keep cool und lasst uns einfach die Post abwarten. Ihr habt ja vielleicht fr Samstag reele Chancen, bei uns gehen sie erst am Montag raus und werden somit nicht vor Di/Mi da sein...

----------


## Lizard

Gehen die Bescheide unabhngig von der Mndlichen raus ? Ich weiss gar nicht mehr wie das beim Physikum war....

----------


## abi07

Wei ich auch nicht, weil bei uns Mndliches vor dem Schriftlichen war (im Physikum). Aber wenn die nicht alle auf einmal rausschicken, werden sie mit Sicherheit den Pr-PJ'lern den Vorzug geben, weil es da ja Fristen einzuhalten gibt...

----------


## marie_e

Die Fristen sind bei uns eh schon abgelaufen.....

----------


## tortet

Wurschtwurschtwurscht... mir ist das grad sowas von wumpe.... :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## marie_e

:Blush:

----------


## linus van de meer

War den ganzen Tag unterwegs...
Lacht mich aus, ABER: Wie kann ich denn jetzt bei Medilearn meine Ergebnisse checken?
Damals konnte ich ber Amboss die Ergebnisse eingeben, aber jetzt....ich finde nix???

----------


## Lizard

http://www.mlmr.de/medizinstudium/auswertung/

----------


## linus van de meer

Lizard- Dank Dir!

Jetzt hab ich tatschlich 193 Punkte! Damit knnte ich mir jetzt sogar einen bertragungsfehler erlauben (Obwohl ich sicher fr mehr gut wre).
Ich sehne den Brief herbei, aber die Hoffnung auf ein gutes Ende ist ein klitzekleines bichen grer geworden  :Woow:

----------


## Lizard

Super!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

> Lizard- Dank Dir!
> 
> Jetzt hab ich tatschlich 193 Punkte! Damit knnte ich mir jetzt sogar einen bertragungsfehler erlauben (Obwohl ich sicher fr mehr gut wre).
> Ich sehne den Brief herbei, aber die Hoffnung auf ein gutes Ende ist ein klitzekleines bichen grer geworden


geil! freue mich fr dich!

----------


## linus van de meer

Noch ist nichts sicher...
Trotzdem, danke. Dieses Wohlwollen in diesem Forum ist wunderbar!

----------


## tortet

fc... wenn das nicht klappt lauf ich mit ner kalaschnikov vorm impp parade

----------


## abi07

:Grinnnss!:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## linus van de meer

Hehe...sehr schnes Bild!
Hoffentlich wird das nicht ntig sein. Danke, tortet!
Ich fall ins Koma, wenn diese Nummer gut ausgeht.

----------


## wischmopp

Leute , ich habs geschafft !!!!!!!!!!!!!

rztin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vielen Dank an alle hier, die mir die Daumen gedrckt haben und mit mir mit gezittert haben!! Ihr seid so toll! Ohne Euch wren die ganzen letzten Monate viel schlimmer gewesen!  :Knuddel: 
Ich drcke Euch natrlich auch ganz fest die Daumen und zittere mit und und und...  :love: 

Meine Prfung war brigens Mi und Do je von 14 bis 18 Uhr, am Dienstag hab ich nur meinen Patienten bekommen und die Epikrise geschrieben. Gestern haben mich dann meine Mnner abgeholt und wir sind noch schn essen gegangen  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich berichte mal...

Also, meine Patientin war.... komplex. Kolon-Ca, Leber und Lungenmetastasen, etliche Stomas und Rckverlagerungen und Neuanlagen bei Insuffizienzen. Verschiedene Chemos, Tumorrezidiv, Perforation, Peritonitis, schwere Sepsis, Stomafisteln, Stomaabsze, Wundheilungsstrungen, VAC-Anlagen, Herzschrittmacher nach postoperativer Asystolie....

Ich sags Euch, mir war so schlecht, als ich die Akte gesehen habe, 10 cm dick... gut, erstmal berblick verschaffen...
Nach Stunden des Akten-Wlzens, Anamnese und Untersuchung dann Epikrise geschrieben, die maximal 2 Seiten sein durfte.

Dann nach Hause, Nachtschicht. Am ersten Tag gehen die Prfer ja gerne auf die Situation der Patienten ein und wir sollten ALLES wissen, was in der Epikrise steht. Toll....

Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich zu keiner einzigen der Probleme gefragt wurde, einfach komplett andere Themen. Ich bin oft auf dem Schlauch gestanden, wir alle fanden es ziemlich schwierig, obwohl unsere Prfer sehr nett waren, aber sie wollten es schon alles genau wissen.

Dann der 2. Tag.... Da hatte ich echt Glck mit meinen Themen, obwohl auch hier bis ins kleinste Detail nachgebohrt wurde. Ich fand vor allem auch die je 4 Stunden Konzentration anstrengend. Teilweise gingen die Prfer auch auf Dinge ein, die schon Thema eines anderen Prflings waren, man musste also auch aufpassen, wenn man grad nicht dran war.

Aber dann war es endlich 6 Uhr (sie haben da wirklich genaue Vorschriften und drfen nicht viel abkrzen, wir wurden rausgeschickt und nach 5 Minuten Beratung der erlsende Satz: Sie haben alle 4 bestanden!!! Juhu!!! Es hat sogar fr eine 2 gereicht *freu*

So richtig glauben kann ich es aber noch nicht.... was mach ich denn heute den ganzen Tag???

Liebe Gre an Euch alle und nochmal Danke frs Mitfiebern!

----------


## linus van de meer

Wow, sehr geil, Wischmopp.
Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!
Versuch das Gefhl zu genieen, ich wei nicht, ob man das in dieser Form jemals wieder haben wird. 
Toll, sei stolz auf Dich!

----------


## abi07

Juhuuuuuuu, wischmopp, gaaaaaaanz herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Super gemacht!!!

 :Top:  ::-dance:  :Grinnnss!:  :Love:  :Party:

----------


## Wiwi27

Wow! Herzlichen Glckwunsch, wischmopp!!!!
Jetzt kannst du heute noch ein bisschen feiern, mal shoppen gehen oder es dir mit einem Wellnessprogramm mal gut gehen lassen ;)...

Danke fr deinen Bericht von der mndlichen Prfung!!!
LG, Wiwi

----------


## Estrella_83

Hey Wischmopp......herzlichen Glckwunsch! Bei mir ist es jetzt schon ber 1 Woche her und ich kann es auch immernoch nicht so ganz glauben und geniee das "Nichts-Tun". Wenn du Langeweile hast, komm nach Hessen und trink Kaffee mit mir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ava83

RZTIN WISCHMOPP!!!!!!!!!!!  Herzlichen Glckwunsch! !! Danke fr diesen ausfhrlichen Bericht und jetzt erhol dich richtig schn und genie die zeit mit deiner Familie--ohne schlechtes Gewissen

----------


## marie_e

Toll toll toll....auch ich sag: Herzlichen Glckwunsch :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ Estrella_83 & wischmopp und alle anderen, die in den letzten Wochen Prfung hatten:

Yeah!  :Top:  :Party:  ::-dance:  herzlichen Glckwnsch  :Rock:  :Jump:  feiert richtig  :Guinness:  und geniet das Gefhl  :Love: 

@ abi07
Wer ist als nchstes dran? Ich habe mir leider keine so tolle Liste gemacht, wie Du - daher frage ich jetzt mal, damit ich Daumen drcken kann...

----------


## abi07

Meine aktuelle Liste sieht so aus: 

tortet: 12./13. Mai
Lizard: 13./14. Mai
tachykard: 14./15. Mai
Ava83: 14./15. Mai
esa7: Mitte Mai
Inchen: 1. Juniwoche
kcr33: 17./18. Juni

Wenn jemand noch Ergnzungen/Anmerkungen hat, dann immer her damit! Sieht so aus, als wrden wir nchste Woche so richtig wunde Daumen kriegen... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Also ich hab noch keine Ahnung wie ich nchste Woche diese Prfung bestehen soll, aber ich bin Meister im Zeit verbummeln und mich ablenken lassen obwohl eigentlich lernen sollte.

Ich mag einfach nicht mehr!!

----------


## Lizard

Ich hab auch das Gefhl im Kreis zu lernen :was ist das...?:

----------


## Ava83

Wenn ich wenigstens im Kreis lernen wrde  :Smilie:  das wrde ja bedeuten ich wiederhole was und kann es dann vielleicht am Mittwoch und Donnerstag. Momentan hab ich aber eher das Gefhl ich vergesse ein paar ganz wichtige Dinge und das was ich bisher gemacht hab, kann ich eigentlich gar nicht  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## a_engels

Also, ich bin bernchste Woche dran, wenn ihr mich in den Kreis aufnehmen mchtet ;)

Habt Ihr noch einen Tipp bezglich der praktischen Prfung? Wir sollen insgesamt 3 Patienten bekommen (einen fr die Epikrise 2 Tage zuvor und dann noch 2 Pat (einen Fall aus der Inneren + einen chirurgischen) am Prfungstag, die wir dann vor den Prfern untersuchen sollen, um zu einer Diagnose zu kommen). Es handelt sich um 4 Chefrzte an einem peripheren Krankenhaus (wre viel lieber an unserer Uni geprft worden..).

Ich habe,ehrlich gesagt, im PJ nicht soviel an Untersuchungstechniken mitgenommen und schiebe jetzt schon etwas Panik.

Theoretisch bin ich ziemlich gut prpariert, aber die Untersuchungen knnten mir echt das "Genick" brechen.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, was man unbedingt knnen sollte, Youtube Videos, .. etc?

----------


## Ava83

Bei Amboss gibt es auch sehr schne Videos mit den Untersuchungstechniken, die werde ich mir vorher nochmal ansehen.
Unser Internist steht auf Perkussion von Herz und Leber!!! Leber kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber Herz macht heutzutage doch keiner mehr,weil es viel zu ungenau ist

----------


## Lizard

Bei uns stehen sie total auf Stimmfremitus und Bronchophonie bei der Lungenbeurteilung. Ich hab noch nie gesehen dass das jemand gemacht hat im wahren Leben ;)

----------


## Filea

> Meine aktuelle Liste sieht so aus: 
> 
> tortet: 12./13. Mai
> Lizard: 13./14. Mai
> tachykard: 14./15. Mai
> Ava83: 14./15. Mai
> esa7: Mitte Mai
> Inchen: 1. Juniwoche
> kcr33: 17./18. Juni
> ...


also ich bin am 2./3. Juni und freue mich auch ber Daumendrcker  :bhh:

----------


## marie_e

Ui, muss ich mir auch mal aufschreiben.....zum Daumen drcken jederzeit bereit :Grinnnss!:

----------


## esa7

@ Estrella und Wischmopp: auch von mir herzliche Glckwnsche zur bestandenen Prfung. 
Ich bin am 14./15. dran und langsam steigt die Aufregung. Ich hab das Gefhl ber kein Einziges Krankheitsbild richtig sicher und gut erlutern zu knnen, hab noch diverse Themen auf meiner Lernliste und die Motivation ist auch nicht mehr so hoch. Werde jetzt noch die letzten Tage viel frei Sprechen ben...

----------


## wischmopp

Huhu, Ihr Lieben!
Danke fr Eure Glckwnsche !  :Knuddel:  :Kuss: 
Ich fhle so mit Euch, mir ging es auch dreckig kurz davor. Aber wie schon oft gehrt und trotzdem immer gezweifelt: Ihr werdet das alles packen und Ihr werdet im richtigen Moment die richtigen Dinge sagen und gaaaaanz wichtig: Man muss nicht alles wissen!!! Ich hab mir bei jeder Frage, die ich nicht oder nur nach Nachbohren beantworten konnte gedacht: Mist, das war es jetzt. Die denken doch, die kann man nicht auf die Menschheit loslassen. Nach dem ersten Tag ging es mir echt nicht gut.
Aber:
Alles wird gut!!! Man redet sich die Seele aus dem Leib und es wird gut!!! Ich hab mir nur gewnscht, das Ganze zu bestehen. Aber die Prfer fragen und fragen und fragen, teils echt fiese Detail-Sachen. Und warum machen sie das? Weil sie alles aus Dir rauskitzeln wollen. Sie wollen Dich einschtzen knnen. Ein paar Fragen falsch? Egal.... das Gesamtbild zhlt! Und das packt Ihr auf jeden Fall! Ich kenn Euch doch  :hmmm...:

----------


## rirateme

Bin etwas spt dran, aber: HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH WISCHMOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !  :Top:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## monika87

Hallochen! Glckwunsch  liebe rzte! Kann mir jemand helfen, ob ich ne 4 oder ne 3 habe, irgendwie bin ich schlecht mit Mathe  :Smilie:  
Hab jetzt meine Antworten mit IMPP verglichen :
Tag 1( 78 Punkte), Tag 2 am schlechtesten ( 64 Punkte inclusive 3 ,die von Wertung genommen werden, also alle 3 sind bei mir richtig) 
Tag 3 ( 79 Punkte, Die Frage, die am Tag 3 aus der Wertung genommen wird, hab ich falsch).Also insg. 221 Punkte ( wobei 3 davon wurden von Wertung ausgenommen und ich hab die aber richtig...
Ich danke im Voraus!

----------


## Lizard

Das ergibt eine 4
Siehe auch:
http://impp.de/IMPP2010/pdf/AktM2F14APPO2002.pdf

----------


## tortet

@wischmopp: ganz liebe Glckwnsche auch von meiner Seite! Klingt nach einer guten Prfungsathmosphre und echt netten Prfern.

Ich glaub noch nicht dran, dass das bei mir gut laufen wird -  habe ein ganz mieses Gefhl. Mir ist schlecht.... ::-oopss:

----------


## Lizard

Vor dem Physikum war ich noch dekompensierter als jetzt und damals ist es auch gut gelaufen.
Trotzdem habe ich wieder das Gefhl, dass es dieses mal ganz sicher schlecht laufen wird. :Blush:

----------


## achtunganstand

glckwunsch an alle die es schon erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht haben  :Party: 

mich hat das physikum auch um den verstand gebracht. jetzt will ich es wirklich einfach nur noch hinter mich bringen. 
ihr schafft das ganz sicher  :Grinnnss!:  aber das kann ich wirklich berzeugend auch echt nur zu anderen sagen, daher kann ich das total nachvollziehen :-/

----------


## tortet

Jepp.... Physikum ist ein GANZ SCHLECHTES Stichwort... deswegen bin ich doch so aufgeregt.   :grrrr....:

----------


## achtunganstand

oh ok  :grrrr....:  aber beim hex solls ja viel netter und angenehmer zugehen als beim physikum!

----------


## Ava83

Die Post ist da und ich habe wirklich das schriftliche bestanden. Jetzt kann ich es wirklich glauben

----------


## wischmopp

Danke an alle fr die Glckwnsche!

@Ava: Super, ich habs noch nicht schriftlich. Dann kannst Du Dich ja jetzt total aufs Mndliche konzentrieren  :hmmm...: 

@tortet:  :Knuddel:  Mach Dir keine Sorgen, das ist wirklich unntig! Die Atmosphre ist ganz anders als beim Physikum. Hier will Dir wirklich niemand mehr was Bses. Die wollen nur noch eine Differenzierung zwischen 4,3,2 oder 1. Durchfallen will Dich niemand lassen! Du schaffst das ganz ganz sicher, da hab ich null Bedenken!  :Top:   :Troest:

----------


## tortet

@wischmopp: danke - ich hnge grad so richtig durch und hab ernsthaft berlegt, ob ich berhaupt zur Prfung gehe...

Nervigerweise kommen grad von den Behrden tonnenweise irgendwelche Fragebgen, die ich ausfllen und mglichst vorgestern zurckschicken soll. Haben die nix Besseres zu tun? Und zur Krnung stand grad die SPD vor der Haustr... Hmpf....  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## wischmopp

@tortet: Neeeeiiiiin, auf gar keinen Fall bleibst Du zu Hause!!!! Und wenn ich Dich persnlich hintrage!!! Wo wohnst Du gleich nochmal? Egal, ich finde Dich schon  :Grinnnss!: 
Im Ernst, mir ging es auch besch..... kurz vorher, aber Du packst das auf jeden Fall!! Mensch, was mach ich denn mit Dir?
 :Knuddel:   :Knuddel:   :Knuddel:

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet du wirst auf jedenfall hingehen. Weniger als ich kannst du gar nicht gelernt haben  :Smilie: 
Ich habe gestern den Tag verbummelt und heute eigentlich auch die meiste Zeit!! Ich kann und mag aber auch einfach nicht mehr und bekomme jedesmal kopfweh wenn ich mich hier lnger konzentriert hinsetzen will.

Also versuche ich jetzt ein bisserl entspannter zu sein

----------


## tortet

> @ tortet du wirst auf jedenfall hingehen. Weniger als ich kannst du gar nicht gelernt haben


Leider ja.... es ging einfach nicht. Dazu noch der ganze andere Kram - ich kam einfach nicht dazu.
Die letzten drei Tage habe ich jedoch genutzt, so gut ich konnte. (als ob die es jetzt rausreissen)

Heute morgen war die Laune ganz mies.... Ach - ich weiss nicht  :kotzen:  
Schn, von Euch aufgebaut zu werden.  :Grinnnss!:  Tut echt gut....

----------


## esa7

@tortet
Mir fllt das Lernen mittlerweile auch total schwer, ich kann mich kaum motivieren, hab die ersten 14 Tage nach dem Schriftlichen fast nichts und danach max. 4h tgl. gelernt und wnschte mir jetzt ich knnte die Zeit nochmal zurck drehen... Aber zur Prfung gehen werde ich trotzdem auf jeden Fall! Sonst msste ich ja den ganzen Kram in nem halben Jahr nochmal (und dann mit Baby) lernen....
Kopf hoch, wir schaffen das!!

----------


## Ava83

Achja, die Motivation...... Fr die hab ich schon eine Vermisstenanzeige aufgegeben. Die ist irgendwie schon seit lngerer Zeit nicht mehr gesehen worden.
Ich bekomme morgen Besuch von einem Mdel aus meiner Prfungsgruppe, die wohnt 400km von Hamburg entfernt. Wir werden morgen und Montag nochmal gemeinsam die Protokolle durchgehen und versuchen einiges zu wiederholen und nochmal die Untersuchungen durch zugehen. Das muss reichen

----------


## tortet

@esa: 4h/Tag finde ich total viel! Du schaffst das auf jeden Fall!

@ava: klingt sehr gut... vielleicht knnt Ihr ja auch noch etwas das Hafenfest geniessen.  :Grinnnss!: 

Juchuh... habe einen Fahrtservice organisiert - fr die 100km ist mir das lieber.

----------


## Ava83

@tortet  Ich war gestern ein bisschen am Hafen aber das Wetter ist hier so unterirdisch schlecht da macht das keinen Spa. 

100 km ist aber auch echt eine Ecke zu fahren. 

Wir fahren alle am Dienstag und bekommen dann ja unseren Patienten. Und dann haben wir uns in einem hotel eingemietet damit wir den Stress mit der Hin-und Herfahrerei nicht haben. 

Gott ist das alles aufregend

----------


## wischmopp

@tortet: Ich drck Dir alle Daumen fr die nchsten zwei Tage!!! Ich wnsch Dir einen tollen Patienten und dass Du das Richtige dazu weisst und nette Prfer und dass Du Dich wohl fhlst und und und...

Ich denk ganz fest an Dich und ich WEISS ganz sicher, dass das eine super Prfung wird!! Keine Sorge, ok? Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!  :Knuddel:   :Love:   ::-winky:   :Top: 

Viiiiieeeeel Erfoooooooollllllggggg !!!!

----------


## Ava83

@tortet Ich wnsche dir auch alles alles Gute. Ich drcke ganz fest die Daumen aber eigentlich brauchst du das gar nicht. Du schaffst das sowieso! !!!

----------


## esa7

@tortet
Auch von mir viel Glck fr die nchsten Tage

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@tortet- auch von mir ganz viel Erfolg und auch Glck fr die nchsten Tage! Du schaffst das!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Dankeschn  :Blush:  Sehr lieb von Euch!
Fahre jetzt gleich los zum Hotel (Ihr wisst schon, die 100km). Melde mich dann, wenn ich wieder bei Verstand bin.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mera1412

Nach Avas Post, dass die Briefe hier schon eingetrudelt seien, bin ich zum Briefkasten geflitzt, um das Ergebnis endlich schwarz auf wei zu sehen und Tatsache ist: Es hat sogar fr ne 3 gereicht! PUNKTLANDUNG!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Ich hab das wirklich nur euch zu verdanken! Alles zureden von Freunden hatte nicht so viel Wirkung wie eure Motivationsreden! Ich finde die Truppe hier einfach bombastisch und wnsche allen noch MEx Kandidaten viel Erfolg. Tortet! Du schaffst das eh!!  :Big Grin: 
Und die, die schon bestanden haben: Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Jetzt aber so richtig die Fe hoch legen und entspannen, was das Zeug hlt! Ihr habt es euch redlich verdient  :Big Grin:

----------


## rirateme

Viel Glck tortet, drcke Dir die Daumen !  :Top: 

EDIT: Glckwunsch Mera !  :Grinnnss!:  Kann mich noch erinnern wie verzweifelt du warst als du hier in den Thread gekommen bist. Hat sich an deiner familiren Situation eigtl. was verndert ?

----------


## Lizard

@tortet Daumen werden gedrckt. Am Dienstag muss ich aber selbst ran ;)

----------


## Mera1412

> EDIT: Glckwunsch Mera !  Kann mich noch erinnern wie verzweifelt du warst als du hier in den Thread gekommen bist. Hat sich an deiner familiren Situation eigtl. was verndert ?


Verzweifelt ist noch untertrieben. An der Lage hat sich kaum was gendert, aber ohne Prfungsdruck macht mir das berhaupt nichts und freu mich sogar, dass sich meine Schwester ohne schlechtes Gewissen auch wieder an mich wenden kann. Puberty suxx, aber so was von!

----------


## linus van de meer

Tortet, ganz Viel Erfolg!!!
Ich kann deine Angst gut verstehen, aber sie ist unbegrndet. Du kannst das. Du schaffst das. Glaub an dich. Wir tun das auch!! 
Reingehauen!

----------


## monika87

Torte, viel Glck! Ich denke an dich morgen! <3

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ tortet
Die Daumen sind gaaanz fest gedrckt! Du schaffst das ganz sicher!!! Hab Vertrauen in Dich!

----------


## achtunganstand

Bin zwar hier quasi unbekannt aber auch ich drck dir die Daumen!

----------


## marie_e

Auch von mir noch Toi Toi Toi!!! :Knuddel:

----------


## Estrella_83

sagt mal....habt ihr alle schon Post vom LPA wegen der schriftlichen Note? Hier tut sich irgendwie gar nichts  :Frown:  Dabei hatte ich ja vor 2 Wochen schon Mndliche....

----------


## linus van de meer

Das wrde ich auch gerne wissen. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass bis jetzt nur Pr-PJ'ler ihren schriftlichen Bescheid vom schriftlichen Examen haben, kann das sein?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ne, hier tut sich auch noch nix mit Post...  angeblich haben sie aber heute die Briefe verschickt. Bin mal gespannt... ist echt irgendwie krass, wie lange das dieses Mal dauert...  :Keks:

----------


## Estrella_83

Achso....ok. Ich dachte ich wr so ziemlich die Einzige.

----------


## fabianb

> Das wrde ich auch gerne wissen. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass bis jetzt nur Pr-PJ'ler ihren schriftlichen Bescheid vom schriftlichen Examen haben, kann das sein?


Fange nchste Woche das PJ an - hab noch immer keinen Brief!

----------


## wischmopp

Hab auch noch nix.... macht mir aber auch nichts  :Grinnnss!:  ndert ja auch nichts. 

Aber ich versteh natrlich die Pr-PJler, die nchste Woche anfangen und diejenigen, die sich mit dem Zeugnis bewerben wollen.... Wird schon bald kommen!

----------


## Lizard

So, die Anspannung hat sich in Gleichgltigkeit verwandelt  :Grinnnss!: 
Morgen gehts um die Wurst!

----------


## esa7

@Lizard: Dann wnsch ich dir fr morgen ganz viel Glck, einen kooperativen Patienten und die richtigen Fragen.
@ alle anderen: ich habe auch noch keine Post vom Schriftlichen..

----------


## marie_e

Daaauuumen sind gedrckt :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:

----------


## linus van de meer

Lizard, Viel Erfolg fr Dich. Bleib entspannt und charmant, alles wird gut!

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Hab heute schon dran gedacht, bin aber zum ersten Mal seit Tagen wieder im Forum - wnsche dir auch fr den zweiten Tag morgen alles, alles Gute, vor allem viel Erfolg und auch das ntige Glck!!! Du packst das!  :Top: 

@Lizard: Und dir, junger Mann (!  :hmmm...: ) wnsche ich auch alles, alles Gute fr die nchsten beiden Tage! Du machst das schon - viel Erfolg!!!  :Top: 

@Mera: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ja, wir haben auch noch nichts und die LMU (mein externes Tertial, das am Mo anfngt) macht schon Druck, weil sie eine beglaubigte Kopie haben wollen. Wenn die Post dann noch so unzuverlssig ist, wie bei mir IMMER in letzter Zeit, dass sehe ich schwarz fr das PJ... ::-oopss:

----------


## marie_e

Hey abi...nem Kumpel von mir gehts genauso. Die LMU drngelt und in Nrnberg/Erlangen kommt keene Post....zum austicken

----------


## Nessiemoo

Gab es nicht letztes Jahr Flle dass man in Ausnahmeregelungen eine Kopie zugefaxt gekriegt hat, wenn die Zeit sehr drngte? Oder verwechsle ich da was?

----------


## wischmopp

Naja, die LMU selbst hat ja auch noch nicht verschickt.... wie knnen Sie denn da Forderungen stellen???

----------


## esa7

Hab grade mein Ergebnis frs Schriftliche bekommen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch heute die letzten Themen wiederholen und dann gehts ab morgen um die Wurst...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bei mir gabs auch endlich Post und es ist alles so, wie erwartet und auch von medi-learn vorhergesagt! ::-dance: 

Ein riesen groes Dankeschn an das Medi-Learn Team auf diesem Weg fr den tollen Examensservice!  :Grinnnss!:  Ihr seid spitze!

----------


## Autolyse

> [...]
> Ja, wir haben auch noch nichts und die LMU (mein externes Tertial, das am Mo anfngt) macht schon Druck, weil sie eine beglaubigte Kopie haben wollen. Wenn die Post dann noch so unzuverlssig ist, wie bei mir IMMER in letzter Zeit, dass sehe ich schwarz fr das PJ...


Vorab per Fax verschicken. Das ist fristwahrend.

----------


## rosenrot27

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die ihr mndliches schon hinter sich haben  und viel Glck fr die die noch rein mssen! Ihr schafft das!!
An alle Pr-PJler aus NRW: gab es bei euch schon Post? Ich habe immer noch nix vom lpa bekommen u am Montag fngt ja das PJ schon an u da ich an einem externen Haus anfange msste ich mein Zeugnis mal einsenden. Hm.

----------


## MC Ren

NRW Pr-pj ist nach lpa dus heute raus.

----------


## rosenrot27

Ok. Danke. Ey die sind echt so unglaublich langsam!! Dann hoffe ich dass es morgen in meinem Briefkasten liegt!!

----------


## abi07

@Autolyse: Ich habe kein Faxgert...

@Miss: Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Total genial!  :Top:

----------


## Autolyse

Uni/Copy-Shop/Ort wo du die beglaubigte Abschrift anfertigen lsst/irgendwas findet sich immer.

----------


## abi07

Ist hier im Kaff nicht so einfach - und noch war auch der Postbote nicht da. Also weiter warten...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> @Miss: Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Total genial!


Vielen Dank!  :Grinnnss!:  Schon ein extrem gutes Gefhl endlich schwarz auf wei zu sehen, dass man das wirklich hinter sich hat! Kann sich bei dir auch nur noch um Stunden handeln...

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ tortet
Jackka - der letzte Tag - Du hast es fast geschafft! Daumen sind fest gedrckt!

@ Lizard
Ich wnsche Dir fr die nchsten Tage gaaanz viel Glck und Erfolg! Hau rein - das wird bestimmt gut  :Grinnnss!: 

@ abi07
Darf ich fragen, an welche LMU-Klinik es Dich verschlgt und welches Fach Du dort machst? Ich bin gerade auch am gucken, ob ein LMU-Haus als "Innere Extern" in Frage kommt - bin mir aber extrem unsicher, wie die Chancen sind...

----------


## Estrella_83

Hey...
gerade kam die Post vom LPA mit dem schriftlichen Ergebnis....
Laut Medilearn-Auswertung und nachzhlen letzten Donnerstag hab ich 225 Punkte. Da ich alle 4 der Rausgenommenen richtig habe, bleibt die Grenze zur 3 ja fr mich bei 224. Hab mich also ber 1 Punkt Puffer gefreut.

Jetzt ffne ich eben die Post und da steht: Persnliches Ergebnis 221 Punkte = 69,9%. Hab erstmal nen Schock gekriegt...
Und obwohl da als Grenze zur 3 222 Punkte steht, steht bei mir als Ergebnis unten "befriedigend".
Wie kann das denn alles sein? Haben die mir vielleicht die 4 Richtigen die rausgenommen wurden, komplett abgezogen? Aber wieso hab ich dann mit 221 ne 3 und wieso denn auf einmal 4 Punkte weniger? Hab das wirklich grndlich und mehrmals kontrolliert, damit ich auch wirklich keinen bertragungsfehler mache.....

----------


## achtunganstand

Ich wrde evtl mal anrufen oder?

----------


## Estrella_83

Ich hatte ja gedacht, dass einem die Punkte bleiben, wenn man die Rausgenommenen alle richtig hat, dafr aber die Grenzen die Alten bleiben.
Aber im Endeffekt hat man wenn man 2 davon falsch hatte, dann sogar die Grenze 2 niedriger und 1% mehr als ich...
Hab jetzt nochmal gelesen. Unten steht dass aufgrund der Nachteilsausgleichsregelung die schriftliche Prfung mit der Note befriedigend bewertet wird.
Dennoch habe ich 221 und auf der Rckseite wre das ne 4. Erst ab 222 ne 3.
Naja....wenn es da so steht, dann wird es schon stimmen! Hatte jetzt halt echt sogar noch mit Puffer gerechnet und auf einmal ziehen die einem die 4 Punkte ab.

----------


## achtunganstand

Das is echt komisch...aber hauptsache du bleibst bei deiner 3!

----------


## UndIch1

Hi - bei mir ists zum Glck nicht "knapp" an der Notengrenze - aber ich habe ebenfalls eine der rausgenommene Fragen richtig Beantwortet und diese wird in der Ergebnismitteilung ebenfalls nicht angegeben. Also es fehlt mir auch dort der eine Punkt. Offenbar wird dies zwar fr die Note bercksichtigt, bei der Anzahl der richtigen Fragen aber nicht. Finde ich schon etwas seltsam muss ich sagen.

----------


## Estrella_83

Ja komisch. Wren die 4 dringeblieben, dann htte ich 70,3%, so sind es nur 69,95%. Wahrscheinlich hat man deshalb noch ne 3 weil ich die normalerweise ja auch gehabt htte wenn es bei 320 Fragen geblieben wre. Das ist dann wohl der Nachteilsausgleich.
Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wenn man 221 Punkte hat OHNE, dass die Rausgenommenen mit bercksichtigt wren, dann htte es wohl nicht gereicht. Aber wirklich seltsam und scheinbar dann auch echt ne Punktlandung.

----------


## UndIch1

Habe mal bei der LPA Zweigstelle angerufen und die meinte bercksichtig fr die Noten wrde es, aber in der Ergebnismitteilung wohl nicht aufgefhrt - aber genau wisse sie es auch nicht (Estrella, Frau P. lsst gren  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) - sie habe noch nie eine Ergebnismitteilung gesehen - da die von der Zentrale verschickt werden.

----------


## Wiwi27

Hi Leute, 
ich habe auch auf meiner Ergebnismitteilung 3 Punkte weniger angezeigt bekommen - nachdem ich beim LPA angerufen habe, hat man mich weiter an die Kontaktstelle des IMPP (auf der Internetseite zu finden) verwiesen. 
Dort erklrte man mir, dass die Aufgaben, die aus der Wertung genommen worden sind, komplett nicht bercksichtigt werden bei der Anzahl der richtigen Antworten auf dem Ergebnisblatt, dort wird von den 316 gewerteten ausgegangen!
Zum Nachteilsausgleich werden dann die Berechnungen in Prozent % und und die Berechnungen fr die Note anhand dieser Tabellenrechnung des IMPP durchgefhrt und angegeben - aber "aus Grnden der Vergleichbarkeit" werde dies nicht hin geschrieben, sondern eben nur die 316 Aufgaben, die bei allen gewertet wurden. 
Ich habe dann gesagt, dass ich mich gefragt hatte, ob dies noch irgendwo extra aufgefhrt sei, dass ich eigentlich AZ+3/319 Fragen richtig beantwortet habe - dameinte sie: "Sie sind die erste in 15 Jahren, die nach einer extra Bescheinigung fragt! Nein, so etwas haben wir noch nie gemacht." Naja  :hmmm...: 
Nachdem ich auch eure Verwunderung hier gelesen habe, berrascht mich das etwas  :hmmm...: .

Aber ich finde es schon etwas seltsam, dass das so gehandhabt wird mit der Ergebnismitteilung.

----------


## Wiwi27

Hi Leute, 
ich habe auch auf meiner Ergebnismitteilung 3 Punkte weniger angezeigt bekommen - nachdem ich beim LPA angerufen habe, hat man mich weiter an die Kontaktstelle des IMPP (auf der Internetseite zu finden) verwiesen. 
Dort erklrte man mir, dass die Aufgaben, die aus der Wertung genommen worden sind, komplett nicht bercksichtigt werden bei der Anzahl der richtigen Antworten auf dem Ergebnisblatt, dort wird von den 316 gewerteten ausgegangen!
Zum Nachteilsausgleich werden dann die Berechnungen in Prozent % und und die Berechnungen fr die Note anhand dieser Tabellenrechnung des IMPP durchgefhrt und angegeben - aber "aus Grnden der Vergleichbarkeit" werde dies nicht hin geschrieben, sondern eben nur die 316 Aufgaben, die bei allen gewertet wurden. 
Ich habe dann gesagt, dass ich mich gefragt hatte, ob dies noch irgendwo extra aufgefhrt sei, dass ich eigentlich AZ+3/319 Fragen richtig beantwortet habe - dameinte sie: "Sie sind die erste in 15 Jahren, die nach einer extra Bescheinigung fragt! Nein, so etwas haben wir noch nie gemacht." Naja  :hmmm...: 
Nachdem ich auch eure Verwunderung hier gelesen habe, berrascht mich das etwas  :hmmm...: .

Aber ich finde es schon etwas seltsam, dass das so gehandhabt wird mit der Ergebnismitteilung.

----------


## Wiwi27

Ach nee, die Angaben in %  errechnen sich aus den Angaben in der Ergebnismitteilung... sorry fr die Verwirrung.

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Nein, der Briefkasten ist leider leer.  :grrrr....:  Mir wre es ja echt egal, aber wenn die Post erst morgen Nachmittag kommt (wenn berhaupt!) wei ich wirklich nicht, ob ich das noch rechtzeitig beglaubigt und verschickt kriege. Langsam werde ich wirklich wtend. Die knnen ja nicht erwarten, dass man den ganzen Tag hechelnd vor dem Briefkasten rumsitzt...ich bin den Rest der Woche eigentlich ausgebucht und habe keine Zeit mehr fr irgendwelche mter. Boah, ich bin gerade so was von mies drauf...sorry fr das Vebreiten von schlechter Stimmung...

Und Erreichen kann man die werten Herrschaften ja auch immer nur vor 12.00 Uhr mittags. Herzlichen Dank auch.

----------


## monika87

Ich brauche gutes Littmann Stethoskop fr Kinder(Pdi Tertial)aber nicht super teuer wenn mglich, sowie hab ich gedacht ne schne bunte med. Taschenlampe mit z.B einem Tierchen drauf anstatt meine langweilige  :Smilie:  Hab lange gesucht und nix gefunden... Und eine Frage an post PJler: habt ihr frs PJ neue Schuhe gekauft, und wenn ja was fr ? Turnschuhe Nike Free oder so was? Ich brauche bequeme Schuhe und muss unbedingt welche kaufen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------


## UndIch1

Hmm also ich wrde mir - wenn du nicht danach schon sicher weit das du Pd machen mchtest - nicht extra ein Pd Stethoskop kaufen - vor allem nicht gleich den Mercedes unter den Stethoskopen. Es gibt fr einige Erwachsenenstethoskope "Trichter" zum draufklippen damit man Kinder besser auskultieren kann. Und es gibt - wenn du den "spiel-charakter" mehr haben mchtest auch Stoffhllen in Tierform fr Stethoskope (Giraffen und sowas). Die Diagnostikleuchte kostet ja nicht viel. 
Schuhe habe ich die Nike Free benutzt - habe mich da allerdings bewusst fr eine "wasserabweisende" Variante ohne Lcher oben entschieden - da es dir im klinischen Alltag doch mal schnell irgendwo runtersifft und schwups stehst du mit deinen Fen drin ;). Und eine Empfehlung welche dir am bequemsten sind - knnen wir nur schlecht geben  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Nessiemoo

Nicht fr PJ, aber fr Famulaturen habe ich mir ecco bion schuhe gekauft. Mir passen selten schuhe so gut. Sie sind auch aus leder und damit kann man die perfekt abwaschen.  :Smilie:

----------


## UndIch1

Mir fehlt hier eindeutig die "Korrektur" Funktion, um die Fehler meiner Auto-Korrektur auszugleichen. Es muss natrlich: "wenn du nicht danach sicher weit, dass du Pd machen mchtest" heien.

----------


## rirateme

An alle die noch warten mssen: Das ist ja echt doof ! Wieso brauchen die denn so lange, heute ist doch schon Dienstag...

@Lizard: Viel Glck !

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ich brauche gutes Littmann Stethoskop fr Kinder(Pdi Tertial)aber nicht super teuer wenn mglich, sowie hab ich gedacht ne schne bunte med. Taschenlampe mit z.B einem Tierchen drauf anstatt meine langweilige


Meine Favouriten: 
https://www.doccheckshop.de/Praxis/D...chparam=kinder
https://www.doccheckshop.de/Praxis/D...chparam=kinder
https://www.doccheckshop.de/Klinik/S...kop-Cover.html

Und hier ne Diagnoseleuchte: http://shop01.barthelmes.customers.d...a084455f840d88

Viel Spa in der Kinderklinik, ich beneide dich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

@toooooooorteeeeettt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und, wie wars? Frau rztin  :Grinnnss!:  Ich rechne aber heute eigentlich nicht mehr mit Deiner Antwort...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## monika87

> Hmm also ich wrde mir - wenn du nicht danach schon sicher weit das du Pd machen mchtest - nicht extra ein Pd Stethoskop kaufen - vor allem nicht gleich den Mercedes unter den Stethoskopen. Es gibt fr einige Erwachsenenstethoskope "Trichter" zum draufklippen damit man Kinder besser auskultieren kann. Und es gibt - wenn du den "spiel-charakter" mehr haben mchtest auch Stoffhllen in Tierform fr Stethoskope (Giraffen und sowas). Die Diagnostikleuchte kostet ja nicht viel. 
> Schuhe habe ich die Nike Free benutzt - habe mich da allerdings bewusst fr eine "wasserabweisende" Variante ohne Lcher oben entschieden - da es dir im klinischen Alltag doch mal schnell irgendwo runtersifft und schwups stehst du mit deinen Fen drin ;). Und eine Empfehlung welche dir am bequemsten sind - knnen wir nur schlecht geben .


Vielen lieben Dank! Kannst du mir die Nike Free , die du hattes mal zeigen ? Photo, oder link :PP Es steht immer 3.0,4.0,5.0 ... 5.0 sind die neuesten oder wie? Heute habe ich die anprobiert, sind super... Die sind die richtigen oder ? Oder meinst du sind genau diese mit Lcher?  :Smilie: ) http://www.runnerspoint.com/de/p/Nik...W0AAAFAiOAc5nt.

----------


## tortet

Juchuh! Danke fr Eure lieben Nachrichten und das Daumendrcken - ich bin richtig gerhrt...  :Kuss: 


Ich bin durch!!!!!!!  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  Kaum zu fassen - glaube immer noch, dass ich trume!
Melde mich erst jetzt - habe ewig nach Hause gebraucht und dann grad noch schick essen gehen mit dem Liebsten....

Und lieber Lizard: ich hoffe, Dein erster Tag war gut und drcke ganz fest die Daumen fr Morgen!

----------


## Thunderstorm

Yeaha tortet  :Top:  ::-dance:  herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party:  :Jump:  :Guinness:  :Rock:  genie das Gefhl!

----------


## monika87

Torteeee, herzlichen Glckwunsch !!!! <3 <3 <3

----------


## tortet

Vielen lieben Dank  :Grinnnss!:  Es ist so unwirklich....  :Grinnnss!:  ::-stud: 


Wie geht die Reihenfolge weiter? Lizard, Ava.....?

----------


## Lizard

Mein erster Tag war OK. Wenn es morgen so weiterluft, bin ich zufrieden  :Grinnnss!: 
Trotzdem echt stressig......

Glckwunsch tortet !  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Super, tortet!  :Top:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Habt ihr post-PJler eigentlich schon alle ne Stelle?

----------


## monika87

> Meine Favouriten: 
> https://www.doccheckshop.de/Praxis/D...chparam=kinder
> https://www.doccheckshop.de/Praxis/D...chparam=kinder
> https://www.doccheckshop.de/Klinik/S...kop-Cover.html
> 
> Und hier ne Diagnoseleuchte: http://shop01.barthelmes.customers.d...a084455f840d88
> 
> Viel Spa in der Kinderklinik, ich beneide dich!


Du bist Klasse! Danke! Hab schon Dino-Stethoskop Cover bestellt  :Smilie: ))))) Bin berglcklich, ich hoffe alles wird gut im PJ.... Ich liebe Kinder und ich hoffe , die werden mich und mein Dino auch lieben  :Smilie: ) Hab mich entschieden- ich kaufe Kinderstethoskope,nur wenn die das von uns wollen... Sonst zu teuer... Muss auch die Nike Free unbedingt jetzt kaufen, sowie Duale Reihe Pdi und ein kleines fr die Kitteltasche... Und dann reichts  :Smilie:  Stethoskope kann warten ...

----------


## Inchen

tortet auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch ....

----------


## marie_e

Suuupiiiiiii tortet! Herzlichen Glckwunsch! 

Da bin ich ja schon ein wenig neidisch....aber in einem Jahr um die Zeit haben wir s dann hoffentlich auch geschafft....

Allen die noch kmpfen, viel Erfolg!

----------


## Autolyse

> Vielen lieben Dank  Es ist so unwirklich.... 
> [...]


Meinen Glckwunsch. Muss schn sein, wenn es endlich vorbei ist.

----------


## rirateme

Glckwunsch tortet !  :Top: 


Oh man, ihr seid ja alle schon rzte und wir pr-Pjler mssen noch ein Jahr warten auf diesen tollen Moment  :hmmm...:

----------


## Inchen

noch nicht alle  :kotzen: ...hoffe der Moment danach macht das Gefhl davor wett ;)

----------


## marie_e

Du schaffst das!

Hab heut dann auch offiziell mein Ergebnis bekommen....man glaubt es kaum, ich hab tatschlich mein Ziel erreicht.... :Grinnnss!: Wollte auch mal loswerden, dass ich es ohne euch nicht geschafft htte...es tat soooooo gut, Mitleidende zu haben. Danke :Knuddel:

----------


## tortet

> noch nicht alle ...hoffe der Moment danach macht das Gefhl davor wett ;)


Bei mir wars genauso, die Nacht vor der Prfung die schlimmste meines Lebens  :Blush:  Aber sobald man beim Patienten ist, wird es schon deutlich besser. Halte durch!  :Knuddel: 

@marie: das ist super, herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## a_engels

Guten Morgen,

knntet ihr mal beschreiben, wie bei Euch der praktische Teil aussah? Was musstet ihr (und Eure Kollegen) an Untersuchungstechniken draufhaben?

Ich bin da leider noch sehr schlecht vorbereitet  :Frown: 

LG

----------


## wischmopp

Juhuuuu, tortet !!!!  :Top:   ::-dance:   :Rock:   :Party:   :love:   :Knuddel:   :Jump: 

Super super super super super super super yeahyeahyeahyeahyeahhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Geschafft! Sehr geil! Ganz lieben Glckwunsch und genie das Gefhl! 

Du bist rztiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!! Juhu!!!

----------


## Lizard

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> knntet ihr mal beschreiben, wie bei Euch der praktische Teil aussah? Was musstet ihr (und Eure Kollegen) an Untersuchungstechniken draufhaben?
> 
> Ich bin da leider noch sehr schlecht vorbereitet 
> 
> LG


Patient vorstellen ("Wie bei einer OA Visite")
Innere: Herzuntersuchung
Chirurgie. Schober und Ott erklren und grob zeigen. Finger-Boden-Abstand.
Ansthesie: Pulsstatus erheben
Allg.Med. : Ohrinspektion mit Otoskop und beschreiben was man sieht (klingt schlimmer als es ist)

----------


## tortet

> Geschafft! Sehr geil! Ganz lieben Glckwunsch und genie das Gefhl! 
> 
> Du bist rztiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!! Juhu!!!


 :Blush:  Dankeschn!  :Knuddel:  Und ohne Deinen Zuspruch wre ich vielleicht garnicht hingegangen...

@Untersuchungen:

Das werden wirklich nur die Basics verlangt - bei uns waren es: Allan-Test demonstrieren, Mallampati-Score, Stelle am Patienten zeigen, wo koniotomiert wird. Abdomen untersuchen mit Appendizitiszeichen, Lungengrenzen, die Herzauskultation nur erklren, nicht vorfhren. 
Erklren, wie Blutdruck gemessen wird.
Angedroht war ausserdem die Knieuntersuchung (auch Zohlen und tanzende Patella).

Am 2. Tag bekamen wir jeder ein Rntgen und ein Langzeit-EKG, meist Pat. mit ICD oder Schrittmacher.

----------


## linus van de meer

tortet: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!  :Jump:  :Jump: 

Sei stolz auf Dich, genie das Gefhl. Du hast es geschaftt, ich freue mich fr Dich!

----------


## wischmopp

> Dankeschn!  Und ohne Deinen Zuspruch wre ich vielleicht garnicht hingegangen...


Freut mich, wenns was gebracht hat  :Grinnnss!:  Kann ich aber auch zurckgeben, Du hast mich auch mehr als einmal aufgebaut die letzten Monate  :Knuddel: 


@Untersuchungen:
Chirurgie: Appendizitis-Zeichen, TVT-Zeichen, Leber- und Milzuntersuchung; 
Innere: Pulsstatus, Herzauskultation; 
Gyn: Brust-Tastuntersuchung (beim mnnl. Patienten);
Ansthesie: Monaldi und Blau und ZVK-Locations benennen und zeigen, Hirnnerven-Diagnostik, Reflexe prfen, Legen einer Magensonde am Pat. zeigen (ohne sie wirklich zu legen natrlich, da ging es mehr um Inspektion Nasenlcher, Positionierung des Patienten, Kopfhaltung);

----------


## kcr33

HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH tortet!!!!!...und auch an die anderen, die es geschafft haben!!!!!

----------


## Lizard

:Party:  :Guinness:  :Rock:

----------


## abi07

Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch, tortet und Lizard! Ihr seid rzte! Der Wahnsinn!!! Geniet das Gefhl!  :Grinnnss!: 

So, heute war endlich die Ergebnismitteilung im Briefkasten - alles so wie erwartet.  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber: Habt ihr bisher auch alle nur die Ergebnismitteilung und KEIN Zeugnis? Ich ticke langsam aus, denn die LMU will das beglaubigte Zeugnis...die Ergebnismitteilung ist ja nur ein einfacher Wisch ohne Unterschrift oder Stempel o.....

----------


## wischmopp

Lizard, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

@abi: Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wir haben immer noch nix. Wohlgemerkt, die LMU...

----------


## yabanci

Hi,

ich hab es irgendwie nicht mitgekriegt, aber sind die Ergebnisse fr Post-PJler schon angekommen (NRW?)??

Irgendwie wei man es ja doch erst sicher, wenn man es in der Hand hlt.

----------


## Lizard

Danke  :Big Grin: 
Ich habe ne Ergebnismitteilung vom LPA und nen Brief vom IMPP (hatte ne Frage eingereicht)

----------


## Autolyse

Hier kamen Ergebnismitteilung und Zeugnis zusammen.

----------


## tortet

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab es irgendwie nicht mitgekriegt, aber sind die Ergebnisse fr Post-PJler schon angekommen (NRW?)??


Ja, gestern. Und bei uns ist die Post meist einen Tag spter da...

@Lizard: Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah, willkommen im Club!!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch, die Qulerei hat ein Ende!

@abi: ganz vielen lieben Dank! Aber gibt es denn berhaupt schon ein "Zeugnis"? Bei uns gab es eine Ergebnismitteilung und einen Bescheid.

@wischmopp: genau das ist die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Threads (gibt auch welche, die das anders sehen  :hmmm...:  ).... ohne diesen und die konstante Motivationsschbe von Deiner Seite htte ich vermutlich das Handtuch geworfen.


Juchuh.... ich bin rckwirkend geext..... Bei uns gibts den Semesterbeitrag zurck, wenn man das bis zum 15.5. erledigt.

----------


## wischmopp

> Juchuh.... ich bin rckwirkend geext..... Bei uns gibts den Semesterbeitrag zurck, wenn man das bis zum 15.5. erledigt.


So schnell? Hast Du durch den Studentenstatus keine Vorteile mehr? Semesterticket, Uni-Mailadresse, dadurch Zugang zu irgendwelchen wichtigen Seiten, Vorteile bei Krankenversicherung o..? 
Hab mir das noch gar nicht alles durchberlegt, was da alles dranhngt, aber so schnell wrde ich mich das jetzt nicht trauen...

Und nochmal:  :Knuddel:   :love:

----------


## tortet

Ne, mit der Krankenversicherung und so ist das eh alles bei mir anders.....  :Grinnnss!:  
Und das Semesterticket habe ich in 6 Jahren 2x genutzt.

Noch mal auch einen ganz speziellen Dank an Nilani  :Love:

----------


## wischmopp

Jaaaaa, Nilani, Vielen lieben Dank auch nochmal von mir !!!!!!!!!!  :Love: 

Heute sind wir ganz schn kuschelig hier....  :Grinnnss!: 


Wenn mich nicht alles tuscht, sind ab morgen Ava, Esa und tachykard dran!
Viel Erfolg wnsche ich Euch, die Daumen werden gedrckt!!! Bald habt Ihr es auch hinter Euch!
Bin schon gespannt, was Ihr berichtet!

----------


## yabanci

> Ja, gestern. Und bei uns ist die Post meist einen Tag spter da...
> 
> @Lizard: Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah, willkommen im Club!!!!  Herzlichen Glckwunsch, die Qulerei hat ein Ende!
> 
> @abi: ganz vielen lieben Dank! Aber gibt es denn berhaupt schon ein "Zeugnis"? Bei uns gab es eine Ergebnismitteilung und einen Bescheid.
> 
> @wischmopp: genau das ist die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Threads (gibt auch welche, die das anders sehen  ).... ohne diesen und die konstante Motivationsschbe von Deiner Seite htte ich vermutlich das Handtuch geworfen.
> 
> 
> Juchuh.... ich bin rckwirkend geext..... Bei uns gibts den Semesterbeitrag zurck, wenn man das bis zum 15.5. erledigt.



Danke. Ich hoffe, dass man sich da keine Sorgen machen muss. Bei mir ist nichts angekommen.
Naja, schaun mer mal

----------


## tortet

Die Daumen sind gedrckt! Ava, Esa und tachykard, Ihr rockt das!  ::-stud:

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ Lizard
Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!! Geniee das tolle Gefhl  :Party:  :Top:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Rock: 

@ Ava, Esa und tachykard
Ganz viel Glck und Erfolg in den nchsten Tagen! Ihr packt das!!!

----------


## rirateme

Viel Glck Ava, Esa und tachykard !

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> @abi: ganz vielen lieben Dank! Aber gibt es denn berhaupt schon ein "Zeugnis"? Bei uns gab es eine Ergebnismitteilung und einen Bescheid.


Ich glaube die Pr-PJler bekommen jetzt ein Zeugnis ber den 2. Abschn. d. P. und nach der Mndlichen dann noch eines ber den 3. Abschnitt d. P. Bei euch ist beides unter dem Zeugnis 2. Abschnitt zu finden. Oder?

@abi- super, dass zumindest die Ergebnismitteilung auch bei dir angekommen ist. Glckwunsch zum Ergebnis!  :Top:

----------


## Lizard

Ich habe eine Frage zur Exmatrikulation. Ab 1.7. fange ich an zu arbeiten, muss ich mich dazu exmatrikulieren oder kann man trotz Job bis Semesterende eingeschrieben bleiben ?

Viel Erfolg den heutigen Prflingen !!

----------


## achtunganstand

Guten morgen ihr alle!
Viel erfolg erstmal an alle Prflinge!!!
@lizard: du kannst m.e.eingeschrieben bleiben und die Vorteile weiter nutzen. Manche sind ja parallel zum Job auch noch Student 

Knnt ihr mir sagen was ihr bei euren patienten alles untersucht habt am 1.prfungstag?
Herz, Lunge, abdomen ist ja klar. Was noch so? Kompletter Nervenstatus?

----------


## achtunganstand

Ich meinte in der Zeit in der ihr alleine mit dem Patienten gewesen seid. Nicht bei der der Prfung selbst

----------


## Lizard

Ich habe nur Hirnnerven,BSR,TSR,PSR und ASR geprft. Kommt aber natrlich auf den Patienten und die Prfungsfcher an.

----------


## achtunganstand

Ich habe kein Neuro oder Ortho. Dann wirds auch dabei bleiben, danke!

----------


## Mart_Bot

> Ich habe eine Frage zur Exmatrikulation. Ab 1.7. fange ich an zu arbeiten, muss ich mich dazu exmatrikulieren oder kann man trotz Job bis Semesterende eingeschrieben bleiben ?


eigentlich wirst du von deiner uni automatisch geext, aber du behlst ja dein studentenausweis und deine imma-bescheinigung fr das semester und da du den semesterbetrag ja auch bezahlt hast, kannste dich mit ruhigem gewissen bis zum ende des semesters als student ausgeben.

----------


## kcr33

Hey, ich melde mich zurck aus meiner 4-wchigen Pause. Ich habe am 17./18.Juni mndlich und hoffe, dass ich es zeitlich schaffe!!!!

Hat jemand von Euch Psychiatrie als mndliches Fach? Ich habe es als Zulosfach bekommen und unser Prfer verlangt das AMDP Buch (Psychopathologischer Befund), hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

----------


## tortet

@Untersuchungen: je nach Patient...

Unbedingt Pulsstatus und Lymphknotenstationen.

----------


## achtunganstand

Danke!

----------


## annasidonia

Hey  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich bin immer noch verzweifelt mit meinen Losfach Neuroradiologie. Verstehe ja nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen CT und MRT. Hat jemand n guten Tip zur Vorbereitung?

----------


## Solara

> Hey  
> Ich bin immer noch verzweifelt mit meinen Losfach Neuroradiologie. Verstehe ja nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen CT und MRT. Hat jemand n guten Tip zur Vorbereitung?


Oi, dann knnte es schwierig werden  :hmmm...: . Wen hast du denn sonst so als Prfer?

----------


## achtunganstand

Komisches losfach! Was ist denn dein 3.fach und wann hast du Prfung?

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung von Radio...wrde mir erstmal grobe Basics in Radio erarbeiten mit radio Basics zb und dann neuroradio mit einem Buch aus der bib vertiefen, va anhand der Protokolle

----------


## rirateme

@annasidonia
Was genau verstehst du denn nicht bei CT versus MRT ? Vielleicht kann man die hier im Thread ja helfen.

----------


## Ava83

::-dance:  ::-dance:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump: 

Geschafft!!! Ich kann jetzt auch offiziell auf Patienten losgelassen werden. 
Mein Gott die letzten Tage waren so anstrengend, aber wir hatten eine wirklich nette Runde und es ist alles ganz gut gelaufen. Einzelheiten gibt es, wenn ich morgen mal wieder ausgeschlafen habe  :Smilie:

----------


## rirateme

Glckwunsch Ava !!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ava, herzlichen Glckwunsch! Das ist super!!  :Grinnnss!:  Bin gespannt auf Einzelheiten!

----------


## marie_e

Ava!!!......suuuupiiiiiii! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :love:  :love:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump: 
toll toll toll!

----------


## wischmopp

Super, Ava!!!!!! Geschafft, ist ein Wahnsinnsgefhl, oder?!

Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!  :Rock:   :Jump:   :Party: 

Freu mich auch auf Details! Wann kommt jetzt Dein Mann? Und er wei immer noch nichts?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lizard

Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!: 
Wer fehlt denn jetzt noch ?

----------


## wischmopp

> Wer fehlt denn jetzt noch ?


Ich hab noch auf meiner Liste (wei aber nicht, ob da alle drauf sind, also immer her mit weiteren Terminen):

Filea: 2.+3.6.
Inchen: 1. Juni-Woche
Kcr: 17+18.6.

----------


## tortet

Yeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaa! Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Ava! :Guinness:  :Jump:  ::-dance:  Und Dein Mann ist noch ahnungslos? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ava83

Guten Morgen,

danke fr eure Glckwnsche!!! Ich liege noch im Bett und kann es ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht so richtig fassen. Irgendwie waren die letzten Tage und die ganze Situation so ein bichen surreal.

Wir haben am Dienstag ( einen Tag vor der Prfung) unsere Patienten bekommen und ich muss sagen, ich hatte da echt totales Glck. Ich habe einen Patienten mit stabiler AP und NSTEMI bekommen und da unser Internist Kardiologe war, konnte ich mich einfach super vorbereiten und mir ziemlich sicher sein was so gefragt wird  :Smilie: 

Am Mittwoch wurde ich dann ca. 30 Minuten an diesem Patienten geprft. Patientenvorstellung, Abdomenuntersuchung ( Thoraxuntersuchung war nicht mglich, weil Patient ein LZ-EKG und LZ Blutdruck hatte), der Ansthesist hat dann nach Notfallsituation Mokardinfarkt gefragt, also Erstmanahmen. 
Der Chirurg hat am Ende nur gesagt ich htte alle wichtigen Aspekte eh immer gleich erwhnt, er htte erstmal keine Fragen.

Danach sind wir dann auf die Neointensiv. Das war ein ziemlicher Schock, weil unser Pdiatrieprfer ja eigentlich gesagt hatte, er wrde keine Neonatologie fragen. Als ich dann das Kind gesehen habe, hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch gedacht es ist vorbei.
Ich hatte ein Kind mit einer ausgeprgten Lippen, Kiefer-Gaumenspalte, das eine Sauerstoffvorlage hatte und deutliche Atembeschwerden hatte.
Ich wurde dann dazu befragt und es lief dann trotzdem ich nicht so gut vorbereitet war ganz gut, aber dann wollte er von mir einen Syndromnamen hren.....

Pierre Robin Sequenz!!!!!!!! Ich glaube bei Amboss luft das unter Sammelsurium und im Lehrbuch ist das ein Miniabschnitt unter HNO in der Pdiatrie. Darauf bin ich natrlich nicht gekommen. 
Meine Pdiatrie Leidensgenossin hatte brigens Zwllinge mit mit Fetofetalem Transfusionssyndrom.

Nach diesem Tag hatte ich ehrlich gesagt vor Donnerstag richtig Angst.
Am Ende war die Prfung gestern wirklich anstrengend und streckenweise auch schwer, aber unser Prferteam war einfach auch so entspannt und nett, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm wurde. Aber diese 4 Stunden sind echt krass.

----------


## Ava83

@ tortet  ja mein Mann ist weiterhin ahnungslos

----------


## annasidonia

@ririateme und @achtungsanstand:

Ja, Neuroradiologie ist mein Losfach, mein Wahlfach ist Dermatologie (da passt Neuroradiologie ja mal gar nicht). 

Versteht ihr, wie man z.B. auf einem T1 Bild sieht, ob es MIT oder ohne KM gemacht wurde? Ich versteh da nicht den Unterschied. Und woher wisst ihr, ob es z.B. eine FLAIR Sttigung vorliegt? 

Wre echt schn, wenn ich mir das mit euch erarbeiten knnte!

----------


## megg

@ annasidonia

Ich habe auch Derma als Wahlfach und Neuroradiologie zugelost bekommen. (Eigentlich Radiologie aber mein Prfer ist Neuroradiologie und er meinte, er wird v.a. Neuroradiologie prfen)

Bei T1 mit KM leuchten die Nasenschleimhute sehr hell (esseiden man jemanden mit schleimhautatrophie zb. einen Kokainschtigen hat). Mit FLAIR habe ich mich leider noch nicht auseinandergesetzt.

----------


## Inchen

huh ava auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch.....na der Pdiater klingt aber jetzt nicht so nett ...aber Hauptsache es ist vorbei

----------


## Inchen

ich werde langsam nervs ... innere und mein Wahlfach machen mir sorgen, da habe ich keine Protokolle....ich habe das gefhl mir nichts mehr zu merken ...;/

----------


## Ava83

@ inchen  Das war ja so komisch, das ist wirklich ein ganz ganz Netter sonst. Und er hat auch immer geholfen und war ganz entspannt. Er hat jetzt das erste Mal geprft, vielleicht war er sich nicht so bewusst, dass das jetzt vielleicht doch nicht so einfach war

----------


## Inchen

ja das kann sein, das macht mir auch sorge, mein Prfer prft auch das erste mal, wirkte zwar nett, aber da ist immer die Gefahr, dass er nicht genau weiss, was Studenten so wissen  :Woow:

----------


## linus van de meer

Das war es bei mir.
Es war ja von Anfang an knapp bei mir, ihr erinnert euch, 192 Punkte. Nach der der Bekanntgabe der IMPP-Lsungen waren es 193.
Heute kommt endlich der Brief: Nicht bestanden.
Nach der Durschsicht muss ich erkennen, dass ich 2 richtige Antworten falsch bertragen habe, beide am 3. Tag. Man kann in meinem Antwortheft gut sehen, was ich als Lsung angesehen habe, aber auf dem Lsungsbogen ist (anscheinend) etwas anderes gelandet. Es fehlt mir also genau 1 Punkt zum Bestehen.
Habt ihr ne Idee, was ich machen soll? ndert sich an den offiziellen Ergebnissen spter manchmal noch etwas, durch Einsprche oder Klagen von anderen?
Mit dem Heft hinmarschieren und sagen "Hey, guckt euch das an, das sind doch meine Lsungen und damit hab ich bestanden" - das wird wohl nichts bringen, oder?
Einsicht in die Antwortbgen beantragen? Macht man schriftlich, vermutlich, oder?

Wahrscheinlich ist das eh alles vergeblich und es hilft nur schtteln und neu angreifen.

Ich bin an dem knappen Ergebnis selber schuld. Aber dann durch bertragungsfehler zu scheitern, ist etwas tragisch.

----------


## achtunganstand

Das ist wirklich rgerlich  :grrrr....:  tut mir leid!
Ich wrde es mal probieren, wahrscheinlich bringt's aber nichts. Die sagen ja extra mehrfach, dass nur der antwortbogen zhlt :-/ 
Falls wirklich was beim einlesen gewesen sein sollte, knntest du das natrlich in der Einsicht sehen...

----------


## kcr33

Probiere es auf jeden Fall linus, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Es ist sowas von rgerlich, tut mir so leid!!!! Zumindest, dass der Antwortbogen noch berprft wird mit der ausgedruckten Lsung im Brief.

@Ava: HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!! Es fhlt sich bestimmt richtig gut an, nicht wahr!? Wie ich Euch alle beneide, diejenigen die es geschafft haben!!!!!

@Jean-Luc: Du hast eine PM

----------


## Ava83

Ach Linus das tut mir so leid. Probier es auf jedenfall. Das ist wirklich rgerlich. 

@kcr ja es fhlt sich toll an aber irgendwie auch unreal

----------


## rirateme

Oh nein, Linus ! Das tut mir echt leid fr dich. Vor allem weil du am Schluss auch noch dachtest es geschafft zu haben und dann das. Mit dem Heft hingehen wird wohl nichts bringen, denn a) bedeutet das nicht dass du dich schlussendlich nicht doch fr was andreres entschieden hast und b) knnte es nachtrglich manipuliert sein (aus deren Sicht meine ich) also drfen die dem rechtlich keine Beachtung schenken.
Versuch aber auf jeden Fall Einsicht in den Antwortbogen zu verlangen ! Vielleicht ist irgendein Punkt noch rauszuholen (zum Beispiel wenn irgendwo was radiert war und dann falsch erkannt wurde). Ganz ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht dass die Chancen gro sind, aber man sollte nichts unversucht lassen !

----------


## wischmopp

Oh nein, linus - das tut mir total leid!!
Das ist echt rgerlich, vor allem, wenn es wirklich bertragungsfehler sind!
Ich wrde auch auf jeden Fall Einsicht beantragen, vielleicht war es wirklich nur schwer auszuwerten, weil radiert und neu geschrieben und wieder radiert etc.....
Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert, verlieren kannst Du nichts!
Ich drck die Daumen, halt uns auf dem Laufenden, ok?

----------


## tachykard

Hey miteinander,
oh man linus, es tut mir Leid, das ist so schade............
Habs geschafft, die 2 Tage waren echt anstrengend, aber am Ende ist man einfach Arzt - kanns noch gar nicht glauben! Hatte echt Glck mit meinem Patienten, war supernett.
Also an alle, die das noch vor sich haben, Ihr schafft das! Fast alle Prfer haben Verstndnis, wenn man mal am Schlauch steht, einem was nicht einfllt. Das ist ganz normal! Ist auch normal, dass man kurz vorher denkt, man was tu ich hier!
Also Euch allen toi, toi, toi!

----------


## Ava83

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Gefllt mir!:  :Gefllt mir!:  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem 4. Fach? Wird einem das vom LPA zugeteilt? Mir wurde heute erzhlt, dass das gelost wird... heit das man zieht irgendwo Lose?  :Grinnnss!:  Ich dachte, man bekommt das 4. Fach zugewiesen?!  :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

So - jetzt ist das Studium tatschlich vorbei - was fr eine schne Abschlussfeier.... werden versuchen, den Kontakt zu halten.

@tachy: yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaah!!!!! Du hast es geschafft - herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Jump:  :Guinness:  :Rock: 

@Linus: fhl Dich gedrckt - das ist wirklich rgerlich! Muss ich also doch mit der Kalaschnikov... *laut berleg*
Ich hatte auch eine Heidenangst vor bertragungsfehlern, weil wir in der Klinik nur elektronische Klausuren hatten. Vielleicht kommt das IMPP ja auch mal auf die Idee, ich finde, im 3000 Jahrtausend ist so ein Zettelkram wirklich nicht mehr zeitgem. Vielleicht kannst Du ja in der Zeit an der Diss arbeiten?

----------


## Estrella_83

So...gerade ist mein Zeugnis mit meiner Approbationsurkunde gekommen! Das ist nochmal ein schnes Gefhl sag ich euch.
Und gut finde ich auch, dass es zweigeteilt ist. Oben steht also die Note vom 2. Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung wo dann auch abgerundet wird. Also 2,5 ist ausgeschrieben trotzdem "gut".
Unten steht dann nochmal die Insgesamtnote einschlielich Physikum ( wobei ich mich frage wie man auf ",83" kommt---dachte 2. zhlt doppelt und Physikum einzeln, aber alles geteilt durch 5 kann doch niemals X,83 ergeben? )
Und dan steht sogar noch das Wahlfach von der Vorklinik mit drauf mit Note......wer braucht das denn bitteschn?  :Big Grin: 

Wnsche euch allen ein sonniges We. Bin jetzt so froh, dass das endlich alles da ist!!!

----------


## Estrella_83

ach, jetzt hab ichs verstanden.....2.examen zhlt 2/3 und physikum 1/3. hatte immer irgendwie das eine doppelt und das andere einfach gerechnet und dann geteilt durch 5 anstatt durch 3.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ah, dann steht die Gesamtnote auf dem Zeugnis auch noch mal als Zahl drauf, also 2,66 z.B. ? Das ist gut.. denn es ist ja schon ein Unterschied ob man 2,66 oder 3,3 hat...  :hmmm...:

----------


## yvr16

@estrella: cool, das heisst also hat man ne 3 und 2 (schriftlich/ mndlich) im Hammerexamen kommt man am Ende auf "gut"?

----------


## Estrella_83

Genau, bei 3+2 steht da "gut (2,5)" und jaaaaaa. die Endnote steht auch als Zahl nochmal drauf sodass man schon sehen kann ob es ne gute oder ne schlechte 1,2,3 oder 4 is ;)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Worauf man am Ende kommt, hngt auch vom Physikum ab, weil das auch zhlt. Aber im HEX hat man ne 2,5= gut, mit ner 3 und ner 2..

----------


## yvr16

subba  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sehr schn!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Ich wusste garnicht mehr, wie schn das Leben ohne Lernen sein kann....  :Party:

----------


## Stephan0815

seit gestern, chz vorgestern schon,  kein PJ mehr  ::-winky:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Glckwunsch, Stephan!  :Top: 

Wie war die Mndliche und das 4. Fach?

----------


## Jean-Luc

KCR33 habe dir ne PN geschickt.

@Wischmopp, vielen Dank fr deine Erklrung! 

@allle, entschuldigt, dass ich mich so lange nicht mehr hier gemeldet habe. Bin momentan total im Lernstress wegen der Mndlichen.

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Tachy, hab dir ne PN geschickt! Wichtig!

@Ava, herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ist ja super! Freue mich fr dich!

Entschuldigt, habe hier den berblick verloren, da ich so lange nicht mehr hier war. Ist sonst noch jemand fertig mit der Mndlichen?
Tachy und Wischmopp, wann habt ihr nochmal?

----------


## wischmopp

> Entschuldigt, habe hier den berblick verloren, da ich so lange nicht mehr hier war. Ist sonst noch jemand fertig mit der Mndlichen?
> Tachy und Wischmopp, wann habt ihr nochmal?


Meiner war schon  :Grinnnss!: 

Wann hast Du denn, damit wir Dir die Daumen drcken knnen? Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich mittlerweile etwas mit MKG angefreundet?

----------


## Stephan0815

> Glckwunsch, Stephan! 
> 
> Wie war die Mndliche und das 4. Fach?


Eigentlich ganz gut, der Ansthesist war bisschen strange, hat ja auch zum 1. Mal geprft, aber im Nachhinein mehr als benigne. Danach gabs noch nen Siegeskaffee von Prof. Kenn (aus seiner legendren Kaffeemaschine) und alles wurde gut. So wie Kugler damals zu uns im Prpkurs meinte.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizard

Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ Ava, Esa und tachykard
Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch zum bestandenen HEX  :Party:  ::-winky: 

Wer ist als nchstes dran?

----------


## esa7

So , jetzt endlich auch von mir ein Bericht zur mndlichen Prfung: Ich hatte eine Patientin mit ca. 20 Voroperationen incl. diverser Komplikationen bis hin zum ITS-Aufenthalt mit 14-tgigen Koma, so dass ich nicht viel fr die mndliche Eingrenzen konnte. Ich hab dann komplett von oben bis unten untersucht und 3 Seiten Epikrise auf dem Laptop geschrieben (hatte ich schon vorher vorbereitet). Dank der Voroperationen war die Patientenvorstellung umso lnger und weniger Zeit fr Fragen... Die Prfer waren nett und fair und die Prfungszeit betrug an beiden Tagen je gut 45 Min. (Je 15 Min. pro Fach, dass 4. Fach max. 5 Min.nur kleine Zusatzfragen.) Nachdem es im Schriftlichen knapp gescheitert war, hab ich im mndlichen Glck gehabt und es hat fr ein sehr gut gereicht. Jetzt geniee ich erstmal die Zeit mit den Kindern, auch wenn ich mich irgendwie so unwirklich und komisch unttig fhle. Wenn das Zeugnis dann da ist, kann ich es wahrscheinlich erst richtig glauben.
Viel Glck fr die Nchsten und Glckwunsch an Tachy und Ava!!

----------


## esa7

Sorry Doppelpost

----------


## Ava83

@esa Wow! Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Du hast da eine wirklich tolle Leistung vollbracht. Kinder und Examen und dann so gut. Da ziehe ich echt meinen Hut vor.

----------


## Nilani

> Noch mal auch einen ganz speziellen Dank an Nilani





> Jaaaaa, Nilani, Vielen lieben Dank auch nochmal von mir !!!!!!!!!!


 :Blush:  :Blush:  ::-oopss:  Dankeschn, ich habs gern gemacht. Wir hatten ja auch immer Leute, die uns aufgemunter haben und ihr macht es ja jetzt bei den nchsten auch schon  :hmmm...: 
War lang nicht hier, da ich gerade am Umzug organisieren bin, aber ich hab immer mal wieder an euch gedacht.

Aber das allerwichtigste: Euch allen schonmal herzlichen Glckwunsch, natrlich auch an Ava, tachykard und esa, ich freu mich so fr euch, dass es geklappt hat und ihr doch tatschlich alle berlebt habt, auch wenn ihr das vorher nicht geglaubt habt  :Grinnnss!: 

@ Linus: och mensch, das ist echt rgerlich. Wrde versuchen, Einsicht zu kriegen. Und ansonsten Augen zu und dann machst du es halt im Oktober. Das wird schon  :Knuddel:

----------


## Jean-Luc

@Wischmop, Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!Super!!! Freue mich fr dich!!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

@Tachy, hab dir ne PN geschickt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

Danke, Jean-Luc  :Grinnnss!: 

@all: Auf meiner Liste ist Filea die Nchste am 2.+3.6.

Oder ist noch jemand frher dran? Wir wollen doch mitfiebern  :Grinnnss!: 

Irgendwie traurig, dass unser Examens-Thread so langsam abstirbt....

----------


## tortet

Nana, der Herbstfred ist ja auch noch aktiv. Wir knnen ja bald ber unsere Stellen schreiben...
Und sptestens in einem Jahr werden die Pr-ler den Fred reaktivieren :Gefllt mir!: 

@Nilani: Gratulation zur neuen Wohnung!

----------


## Ava83

Huhu, melde mich auch mal wieder. Habe diese Woche so einen vollen Terminplan. Unglaublich was whrend der Lernerei alles liegen geblieben ist. 

Morgen habe ich brigens mal wieder ein "Job-Gesprch".
In der Klinik gibt es aktuell zwar keine freie Stelle aber der Chef mchte mich gerne kennenlernen falls sich das demnchst mal ndert. 
Das ist immerhin schon besser als wenn die Bewerbung direkt wieder zurck kommt.

----------


## rirateme

Oh nein, der Thread darf nicht sterben...  :was ist das...?: 

Htte nicht gedacht dass Chirurgie SO anstrengend ist. Aber 10 h Arbeitszeit, Beginn um 7 Uhr, schwere Bleischrzen, keine Pausen, kein Mittagessen, stndig von einem Ort zum anderen rennen wegen personeller Unterbesetzung...bin nach 3 Tagen PJ schon fertig !!!  :grrrr....:

----------


## Solara

> Oh nein, der Thread darf nicht sterben... 
> 
> Htte nicht gedacht dass Chirurgie SO anstrengend ist. Aber 10 h Arbeitszeit, Beginn um 7 Uhr, schwere Bleischrzen, keine Pausen, kein Mittagessen, stndig von einem Ort zum anderen rennen wegen personeller Unterbesetzung...bin nach 3 Tagen PJ schon fertig !!!


Und warum lsst du das mit dir machen?
Du hast kein 50h-Woche, fr die du noch nicht mal bezahlt wirst und bist auch nicht dafr da, personelle Misswirtschaft aufzufangen. Und dazu noch nicht mal Pause machen ...

----------


## rirateme

(Ich muss gestehen, dass wir frs PJ schon sehr gut bezahlt werden in diesem peripheren Haus...)
Auerdem: Nach den ersten 3 Tagen PJ ist es vielleicht noch etwas frh zu urteilen, hab ich mir gedacht. Ich hoffe ja noch dass es besser wird wenn demnchst nachmittags PJ-Unterricht ist. Und es ist schwer Pausen zu verlangen wenn die rzte selbst auch am Anschlag arbeiten und es auch nicht in die Kantine schaffen...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Die rzte werden aber fr das Anschaffen besser bezahlt  :hmmm...:  und noch viel wichtiger: du bist STUDENT, also mach Pause!

----------


## tortet

> (Ich muss gestehen, dass wir frs PJ schon sehr gut bezahlt werden in diesem peripheren Haus...)
> .


 Dann rechne mal Deinen Stundenlohn aus. Lass Dich nicht ausnutzen!

----------


## Kackbratze

> Die rzte werden aber fr das Anschaffen besser bezahlt  und noch viel wichtiger: du bist STUDENT, also mach Pause!


Achso, deswegen drfen wir als rzte unsere Grundrechte und allgemeinen Krperfunktionen zurckstellen..."weil wir besser bezahlt werden"

Sorry, bei sowas platzt mir der Kragen...

----------


## Lizard

Hi, wie lange nach der Mndlichen habt ihr so in etwa aufs Zeugnis/Approbation gewartet ? *ungeduldig*

----------


## tortet

Eine Woche... die waren fix.

----------


## kcr33

Hi! Ich bin nervlich so am Ende, nach und nach werden meine Kommilitonen und Freunde fertig und ich harre noch aus. Brauche aber die Zeit um vieles zu wiederholen! 
Welche Bcher knnt ihr mir fr Innere, Chirurgie empfehlen? Frage und Antwort von Elsevier oder eher die Fallbcher von Thieme oder andere?
Danke Euch  :Smilie:  Geniet das sonnige Wetter!

----------


## Lizard

@tortet Danke ;) Dann kommts morgen ^^

@kcr
Innere: Ich habe mir einzelne(!) Themen im Herold angeschaut und ansonsten weiterhin Amboss genutzt. Achja und ein EKG Buch, was sich in meinem Fall als sehr sinnvoll herausgestellt hat  :Grinnnss!: 
Chirurgie (in meinem Fall ging zu 98% um Unfallchirugie) : Mller, Amboss, Basics Ortho und Uch.

Kollegen von mir haben ausschliesslich die Fallbcher benutzt. Das Ergebnis war das gleiche ;)
Ansonsten ist es natrlich sinnvoll sich an den Protokollen zu orientieren.

----------


## tortet

Fallbcher von Thieme, Kurzlehrbuch frs Wahlfach, EKG - Seminarunterlagen (auch Langzeit). Der Online-Radiologiekurs war auch hilfreich (jeder bekam ein R-Tx). Vorbereitungsseminar und Amboss fr das4. Fach (An)

Zumindest theoretisch - effektiv habe ich mir 3 Tage vor der Prfung die Protokollthemen + Klassiker angeschaut. Ging nix rein in den Kopp.

----------


## kcr33

Vielen Dank Lizard und tortet!!!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## a_engels

Hi Kollegen  :Smilie: 

mich kennen hier nicht so viele, aber ich wollte trotzdem Feedback geben: letzte Woche hatte ich meine mndliche Prfung und ich bin jetzt durch! ;)

Dass die mndliche Prfung einfacher sein soll als die schriftliche, kann ich brigens nicht besttigen. Durch kommt man wohl immer (einer in unserer Prfungsgruppe wusste wirklich fast gar nichts; hat eine 4 bekommen). Sobald man den Anspruch hat, im 1-2er Bereich zu landen, wird es schon sehr anspruchsvoll!

Jetzt ist erst einmal Entspannen angesagt!

LG

----------


## leelo334

Hi,
ich htte da mal ne Frage: ist es am ersten Tag des mdlichen ein schlechtes Zeichen wenn die Prfung am Bett schon nach 45-50 Minuten fertig ist, bei den MItprflingen aber immer im Schnitt 60-65 Minuten dauert?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@a-engels- die Mndliche ist wohl insofern einfacher, als dass es nur 4 Fcher sind...  der Rest hngt ganz vom Inhalt ab.

----------


## Inchen

hey....hat jemand zufllig eine unfallchirurgische epikrise auf dem pc?

----------


## Filea

Hallo Leute,

nach etwas lngerer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder... ich habe ja am 2. Juni mndliche Prfung und nchste Woche muss ich die Patienten fr die Epikrise untersuchen... ich bin langsam so am Ende, ich hab natrlich das groe Los gezogen und 3 von den 4 Prfern sind wirlich extrem anspruchsvoll, zwar nett, aber wirklich sehr schwer...und ich habe einfach kein aktives Wissen, sondern so viel passiv, ich knnte alles ankreuzen, aber wenn man mich was fragt komme ich nicht drauf...wenn es dann jemand andeutet fllt es mir sofort ein  :grrrr....: . Ich bin total verzweifelt, ich muss noch soo viel machen und habe berhaupt keine Zeit mehr, konzentrieren kann ich mich auch nicht mehr und hab so eine Panik!! Es ist echt schlimm, keine Ahnun wie ich das schaffen soll... das schriftliche lief super, aber ich habe halt vorher auch echt nur dafr gelernt und nun wei ich aktiv gar nichts. ich bin so fertig langsam....man sitzt hier tag fr tag und draussen scheint die sonne und alle machen tolle sachen..bh... sorry leute, aber das musste jetzt mal raus!! Ich gratuliere allen die feertig sind und hoffe ihr geniet eure tolle, wohl verdiente freie zeit!!

----------


## tortet

@Filea: mach Dir keine Sorgen, die Prfer helfen Dir in der Regel! Ich habe in der Prfung brigens direkt nett nach einem Tipp gefragt und bekam auch Antwort, das ist berhaupt kein Problem. Dieses Gefhl, nur passives Wissen zu haben, ist selbsttuschend. Du wirst Dich im entscheidenden Augenblick daran erinnern. Und sobald Du beim Patienten bist, hast Du die Nervsitt sowieso vergessen. Und falls der wirklich was Exotisches haben sollte, hast Du vorher gengend Zeit, nochmal im Herold nachzuschlagen.
Schau Dir die Basics an, diese wollen die Prfer gern haben - alles andere ist Kr und nicht Pflicht. Es ist wirklich eine nette Atmosphre und die Prfung macht sogar Spass!

----------


## wischmopp

Filea, viel Erfolg heute und morgen !!! Morgen bist Du rztin, juhu !!!

Inchen, Dir auch!!! Auch wenn ich nicht genau wei, wann Du dran bist, aber irgendwann diese Woche, stimmts?

Alles Gute Euch beiden!!!

 :Top:   :Rock:   ::-winky:   :Top:

----------


## tortet

*Daumen drck*  Viel Erfolg Euch beiden!

----------


## Ava83

Ich drcke auch ganz doll die Daumen!!!

Liege krank auf der Couch und muss sagen ich geniee es krank sein zu drfen und dabei nicht lernen zu mssen  :Smilie:

----------


## wischmopp

Ava, Gute Besserung!!

Ist Dein Mann eigentlich schon zurck? *neugierigfrag*
Hast Du ihn im Kittel empfangen? erzhlerzhlerzhl!!! (wenn Du magst  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## rirateme

Viel Glck allen die noch dran sind !!!

----------


## Ava83

@wischmopp Ja mein Mann ist wieder da und ich habe ihn im Kittel erwartet. Er stand ein bisserl auf dem Schlauch und hat es erst nicht verstanden sich dann aber umso mehr gefreut. 

Morgen starten wir in unsere 3 Stdte Tour und klappern die Familie ab. 
Am 16.  fliegen wir dann fr eine Woche in die sonne.

Wie geht es euch so? Ward ihr schon im Urlaub oder kommt der noch?

----------


## kcr33

Viel Glck auch von mir!!!!!! :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## wischmopp

@Ava: Ist ja lustig, dass das mit der berraschung so gut geklappt hat  :Grinnnss!: 

Uns gehts sehr gut, ich geniee das Nichtmehrlernenmssen sooo sehr! Unser Urlaub steht noch bevor, am 23.6. geht es fr 2 Wochen in die Trkei *freu*. Ohne irgendwelche Uni-Bcher, kaum zu glauben!
Und danach werde ich mich richtig intensiv in die Bewerbungen strzen....

Gibt es bei Dir was Neues wegen einem Job? Wie hast Du Dich denn wegen der Stelle entschieden, von der Du uns erzhlt hattest? 

Liebe Gre, auch an alle anderen!  ::-winky:

----------


## tortet

Ich fahre Mitte Juni eine Woche weg... im Juli gehts dann ja schon mit dem Job los. Habe mir dafr was Nettes geschenkt  :Grinnnss!:  (es wird dringend gebraucht ab Juli und hat 4 Rder).
Approbation ist auch schon da :Gefllt mir!: .

----------


## wischmopp

@tortet: Inliner??? :bhh:  hihi, bin ich heute wieder witzig....  ::-oopss: 

Werwaswannwo Job? 

Meine Approbation lsst auf sich warten... Kommt die eigentlich per Einschreiben? Bld, wenn ich grad im Urlaub bin, oder?

----------


## tortet

:hmmm...:  Mit Raketenantrieb, genau....

Die Approbationsurkunde kommt ganz normal mit der Post. Kein Einschreiben.

Ich habe mich zwischen der Schriftlichen und der Mndlichen beworben, war im Nachhinein schon fast zu frh. Die Stellensituation ist schon auffallend luxuris... :Grinnnss!:  Anders als in meinem "vorherigen Leben".

----------


## wischmopp

> Ich habe mich zwischen der Schriftlichen und der Mndlichen beworben, war im Nachhinein schon fast zu frh. Die Stellensituation ist schon auffallend luxuris... Anders als in meinem "vorherigen Leben".


In Mnchen ist leider nichts luxuris diesbezglich  :grrrr....: 

Jetzt machst Du mich aber neugierig  :Grinnnss!:  vorheriges Leben? Und Details zum Job wrden mich natrlich auch interessieren.... Aber nur, wenn schon spruchreif  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Ich bin nicht so ortsgebunden...

Wenn Dich das wirklich interessiert, gern per pm :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Hey Leute, ganz, ganz groes SORRY dafr, dass ich so wortlos abgetaucht bin - hatte eine wahnsinnige Stressphase und habe die Online-Zeiten auf das Ntigste reduziert. PJ ist mittlerweile in die dritte Woche gegangen und ich habe leider einen total idiotischen Assi erwischt...

Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben!!!  :Top:   ::-dance:  
Juhuu, ich freue mich so fr euch!!!

Und noch ganz viel Erfolg denen, die noch dran sind - ihr packt das genauso!

Ich muss erstmal alles nachlesen, was hier so passiert ist...

Habe brigens erst Ende letzter Woche mein Zeugnis bekommen, nachdem ich eine nicht ganz so nette Mail geschrieben habe. Jetzt muss das Ganze noch schnell beglaubigt werden und dann ab an die LMU, die mir einen Aufschub gewhrt hat...

----------


## Filea

Leuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ich bin feeeertig!!! RZTIN!!!!!!!  :bhh: 
Morgen gehts fr 3 Wochen nach Kanada und dann beginnt auch schon das Berufsleben  :hmmm...:  
Allen die noch dran sind viel Erfolg! Ihr rockt das!

----------


## wischmopp

Juhu, Filea !!! Glckwunsch, genie es !!!  ::-winky:   :Gefllt mir!:   :Top:

----------


## tortet

Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Party: 

@abi: schn, von Dir zu hren! Wo bist Du denn gerade (welches Fach)?

----------


## Stephan0815

Msste Innere bei abi sein... Gefllts ihr da etwa nicht? Falls sie sich bis morgen 18.00 Uhr geduldet, bring ich Siegergetrnke mit ins Foyer; dann drften die restlichen Mdelz auch durch sein.  :hmmm...:

----------


## kcr33

GLCKWUNSCH FILEA!!!! Wie sehr ich Dich beneide!!!!! Geniee den Kanadaurlaub  :Smilie:

----------


## Ava83

@filea  Glckwunsch! !!!
Ich wnsche dir eine ganz tolle Zeit in Kanada. Wo fngst du dann an zu arbeiten?

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp Ich habe mich gegendie 3/4 sstelle entschieden.  Mein bauchgefhl war einfach zu stark dagegen. 
Im Moment geniee ich einfach nur die freie Zeit mit meinem Mann und ohne Unibcher. 
Bei uns geht es am 16. nach gypten

----------


## Inchen

hallo leute .....so ich bin auch durch juuhuhuhuhuhu es war mega anstrengend mndlich aber ich habe eine bomben note bekommen ;) ich kann alles noch gar nicht fassen ...

----------


## kcr33

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Inchen!!!!!! Viel Spa beim Feiern, Erholen und Urlaub machen ;)
Leute, ich mchte es auch erfolgreich hinter mich bringen, sitze nun langsam auf heien Kohlen!!!!

Inwiefern musstet Ihr OP-Techniken kennen und erklren? Hatte im PJ hauptschlich THG gehabt und habe nun total Angst vor dem Rest!!!! Mein Prfer in Chirurgie prft nmlich alles auer THG-Chirurgie.

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ Filea und Inchen
Super!!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Ich freue mich sehr fr Euch  :Top:  feiert das bestandene Examen ausgiebig und erholt Euch richtig - Ihr habt es Euch wirklich verdient!

Wann geht das Daumen drcken weiter? Fehlt noch jemand?

----------


## wischmopp

Inchen, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Feier schn!  ::-dance:   :Party: 

@kcr: Zu OP-Techniken: nur oberflchlich-theoretisch, z.B. was kommt weg bei Whipple oder Traverso? Welche Anastomosen mssen gebildet werden? Was macht man bei einer Hartmann-OP? Welche OP-Mglichkeiten bei Leistenhernien? Leber- und Nieren- und Lungentransplantation (unser Chirurg war allerdings Viszeral- und Transplantationschirurg und hat auch nichts anderes gefragt). Der einzige, der eine OP bei uns genauer wissen wollte, war der Gyn (Misgav-Ladach) aber das betrifft Dich ja nicht....

Bald hast Du es auch hinter Dir, nur noch ein bichen durchhalten!  :Troest: 

@Ava: Hast Recht, genie die Zeit mit Deinem Mann und erholt Euch gut am Strand! Auf sein Bauchgefhl sollte man hren, htte mich genauso entschieden wie Du...

----------


## tortet

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Inchen!!!! Feier schn und geniess die lernfreie Zeit!

@kcr: don't panic - alles wurde ganz oberflchlich gehalten. Die OP-Techniken werden nicht detailliert abgefragt. 
Drcke Dir fest die Daumen fr den Endspurt.

----------


## kcr33

Danke danke an wischmopp und tortet!!! Mache mich bezglich Chirurgie so sehr verrckt.

----------


## wischmopp

@kcr: 

Viel Erfolg die nchsten beiden Tage!!  Nette Prfer, nette Fragen, nette Patienten und dann hast Du es auch endlich hinter Dir! Du verdienst ja schon allein dafr einen Extraorden, weil Du so lange durchhalten musstest!

Also toi, toi, toi und ich hoffe, Du berichtest!  :Top:

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ kcr
Daumen sind gaaanz fest gedrckt! Du schaffst das!

----------


## abi07

Hallo zusammen, so, ich melde mich mal wieder - musste heute unfreiwillig frei nehmen, weil die ffentlichen ganz spontan zu streiken beschlossen haben...

@kcr: UUUUNNNNNDDDD??? Wie ist es gelaufen???

@linus: Oh nein, tut mir wahnsinnig leid, dass es so dermaen knapp und unglcklich nicht gereicht hat. Aber lass uns wissen, wie es weitergegangen ist - ob und was du noch unternommen hast usw.

Nochmal allen frischgebackenen rzten und rztinnen ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Ich freue mich schon auf eure (hoffentlich bald folgenden) Berichte eurer ersten Stelle... :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe inzwischen 5 Wochen PJ hinter mir. Mache das erste Tertial in der Inneren an einem LMU-Krankenhaus (@thunderstorm: Du hattest gefragt, glaube ich, aber hatten wir nicht schon mal festgestellt, dass mein KH nicht in deiner nheren Auswahl ist???). Die ersten drei Wochen waren sehr stressig und ich war maximal von meinem zustndigen Assi genervt, aber die letzten beiden Wochen war ich auf einer super Station mit ganz netten Leuten. Da war es grundstzlich schon mal viel entspannter und dann kamen eben noch die netten Leute dazu, die auch noch viel effektiver arbeiten. Ab nchster Woche rotiere ich durch die Funktionen, da ist es eh sehr abwechselungsreich und nicht besonders stressig. Habe es sehr gut erwischt, denke ich - wir haben von Mo bis Do tglich 1-2 PJ-Fortbildungen und freitags den ganzen Tag nur "Unterricht". 

Ansonsten ist es eben fr mich sehr schwierig momentan, weil ich morgens um 4.00 Uhr aufstehen, dann mit Zug/Straba/Bus pendeln muss, abends kaputt nach Hause komme und dann eigentlich immer noch trainieren sollte...das hat in letzter Zeit natrlich stark gelitten. Noch ein Monat bis zum groen Tag (20.7.) und ich hoffe einfach, dass es trotzdem fr ein Finish innerhalb der Zeitvorgabe reicht.

----------


## kcr33

HALLO IHR LIEBEN!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe es geschafft!!!!!!!! Bin auf Wolke 7, tut mir soooo wahnsinnig leid, dass ich jetzt erst antworte aber ich bertreibe nicht wenn ich euch schreibe, dass ich seit Mittwoch (vor genau einer Woche) aus dem Feiern nicht mehr rausgekommen bin.
Habe die Zeit bisher soooo genossen, wieder mitten im Leben, war in Hamburg im PdO Musical (jemand hier war whrend der Lernzeit hier und ich hatte sie damals so sehr beneidet), Krperwelten, Lneburg, Oldenburg und nun wieder daheim um zu packen.
Am Samstag geht es auf die AIDA!!!!!!!!!

Vielen lieben Dank an diejenigen, die an mich gedacht und mir die Daumen gedrckt haben!!!! Danke danke an wischmopp, Thunderstorm und abi07.

Die Prfung lief wunderbar. Alle vier Prfer waren sowas von sympathisch und fair, ich bekam am ersten Tag zwar zwei Patienten (sehr stressig!) aber die beiden waren so angenehm. Der internistische Patient hatte VHF und Pneumonie bei MDS, Rosazea, Impetigo und Z.n. Patellafraktur rechts. 
Die chirurgische Patientin hatte eine rechtsseitige Divertikulitis mit RA, Depression und Z.n. Rektumscheidenfistel.

Die Untersuchung und das Arztbriefschreiben musste innerhalb von 4 Stunden ber die Bhne gebracht werden, was sehr stressig war. Der anschlieende Rundgang mit allen Prflingen zu den insgesamt 8 Patienten war angenehm trotz krperlicher Anstrengung.

Der zweite Tag lief auch super, faire Fragen und nette Atmosphre mit Keksen, Kaffee und Wasser  :Smilie: 
Habe eine 1 bekommen.

Endlich bin auch ich mit dem Lernen durch!!!!!! Gegen Ende konnte ich es kaum noch erwarten.....!!!!!!

----------


## abi07

Wow, super, ganz, ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!  :Top:   ::-dance: 

Jetzt geniee die freie Zeit und hab einen wunderbaren Urlaub!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Genial - herzlichen Glckwunsch zu diesem tollen Ergebnis!
Wo geht es denn hin mit der Aida?

----------


## kcr33

danke danke euch beiden! Mit der AIDA geht's ins westliche Mittelmeer  :Smilie:  Mallorca,Tunesien, Sizilien, Italien, Korsika und Barcelona. freue mich unendlich drauf.

@abi07: Das wollte ich schon immer fragen, aber jedes Mal vergessen: Bist Du mnnlich oder weiblich? Vom Sportlichen her setzte ich einfach mnnlich voraus bis ich gemerkt habe, dass es nicht gleich so heien muss ;)

----------


## abi07

:bhh:  Mein Ticker verrt dir die Antwort - habe schon die "passende" Luferfigur ausgewhlt... :hmmm...: 
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit wrde tatschlich fr "mnnlich" sprechen - nur ca. 20% der Teilnehmer bei den Triathlons sind Frauen. 

@Mittelmeer: Sehr schn - ich beneide dich!!!

----------


## Ava83

@ kcr33 Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!!! Ist ein tolles Gefhl wenn es dann vorbei ist, oder? Und du warst im PdO...schmacht...da will ich gleich auch nochmal  :Smilie:   Welche Besetzung hast du gesehen??

Wir sind vor 2 Tagen aus gypten zurckgekommen. 1 Woche lang habe ich nur faul am Pool gelegen und erst eine Schnulze und dann endlich den aktuellen Teil von Game of Thrones gelesen. Einfach nur herrlich. 
Jetzt sitze ich gerade im Nachtdienst ( als Krankenschwester) und berlege ob ich morgen endlich mal mein Fhrungszeugnis beantrage, damit ich die Approbation mal beantragen kann.

----------


## kcr33

Ava, genau du warst diejenige die in PdO war, stimmt's? Ich war in der Hauptbesetzung, also mit Valerie Link und Matthias Edenborn. Und du?

Ich habe heute Morgen mein Fhrungszeugnis beantragt  :Smilie:  Kostet 13€ und wird direkt an das LPA geschickt.

hahaha abi07, bemerke nun auch die "Lady in Pink" beim Laufen ;) ;) ;)

Ich verabschiede mich in den Urlaub und wnsche allen PJlern eine lehrreiche und angenehme Zeit, allen meinen Kollegen wnsche ich gute Erholung und viel Erfolg bei den Bewerbungen :-*

----------


## ChilliKill

Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle, die an Ihrer Uni den "Medilearn" Kurs/Repetitorium gemacht haben:
Gerade hadere ich nmlich mit der Kompatibilitt des Kurses und Ambosslernplan.
Ich wollte morgen eigentlich mit Innere und Amboss starten, habe aber jetzt gesehen, dass der Medilearnkurs, der in einem Monat beginnt, auch mit Innere startet. Dann wrde ich also in dem medilearn rep sitzen und lerne genau das gleiche nochmal, und wertvolle Zeit geht verloren?
(Man kann sagen: lern doch einfach was anderes, ist ja genug da, aber ich wollte gerne mit Innere als Basis solange ich noch "Elan" habe, starten. Auerdem wenn ich jetzt etwas anderes lernen wrde, kme es ja wieder im medilearn Kurs dran und die Tage des Ambosslernplans laufen weiter, ohne dass ich etwas Neues lerne)
Wie habt ihr das gemacht, falls ihr den Kurs auch gemacht habt? Fr mich schliet sich gerade irgendwie der 100 Tage Ambosslernplan (+Lernkarten) UND Rep aus!?!

----------


## Lizard

So ersten Arbeitstag hinter mich gebracht  :Big Grin:  Den ganzen Tag nur Schulungen fr diverse Programme. War wie in der Uni, nach 3h fast eingeschlafen......;)

Hat sonst noch jemand angefangen zu arbeiten ?

----------


## Ava83

@ lizard ui, du hast schon angefangen? Cool. Wo und welche Fachrichtung? 

@kcr  Ich habe auch die Hauptbesetzung gesehen, allerdings habe ich das PdO ja auch schon vor 12 Jahren gesehen, bevor es in Hamburg abgesetzt wurde. Im Vergleich muss ich sagen, habe ich mit dem Edenborn als Phantom so meine Schwierigkeiten. Die anderen Beiden Hauptbesetzungen ( Valerie Link und Nicky Wuchinger) finde ich sehr sehr gut  :Smilie: 

Ich habe jetzt auch endlich eine Stelle gefunden. Tatschlich sogar in der Pdiatrie. Ich fange zwar zunchst mal nur mit 75% an, aber dafr ist die Klinik top und ich habe mich schon beim Vorstellungsgesprch sehr wohl gefhlt.
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Bei uns heit es in den nchsten Monaten also erstmal umziehen

----------


## marie_e

Hey ava....Glckwunsch zur Stelle! Na dann sind die Schwestern Tage ja gezhlt.....ich glaub, ich werd es vermissen....aber mein Vertrag luft noch bis Juli n Jahr.

Tschuldigt die lange Abwesenheit, aber die Chirurgie setzt mir ganz schn zu. Hab leider zu wenige Muckis, bin dann abends immer ganz schn mde...ansonsten bin ich eigentlich ganz froh, das ich nicht mehr fr s Schriftliche lernen muss und "nur" noch die Mndliche vor mir habe.

Allen die nun fertig sind, wnsche ich einen gaaaanz tollen Start ins Berufsleben   :love:

----------


## Ava83

@ marie  Ja, die Schwesterntage sind bald gezhlt. Mein felicitas.engel@ann-joy.deertrag luft jetzt noch bis Ende September und dann ist Schlu.Ich hre dann mit einem weinenden und einem lchelnden Auge auf.

Die Mdigkeit in der Chirurgiezeit kommt mir bekannt vor.

----------


## Lizard

> @ lizard ui, du hast schon angefangen? Cool. Wo und welche Fachrichtung?


In der Ansthesie an "meiner" Uniklinik.
Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das so ein gute Idee war so frh anzufangen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ava83

@ lizard  Also ich habe ehrlich gesagt schon angst, dass ich bis Oktober alles verlernt und vergessen habe. Mein Pdiatrie-PJ ist ja nu schon etwas her. Ich nutze jetzt die Zeit und lese mich gerade wieder in meine ganzen Paper ein um dann ganz konzentriert mit dem Schreiben der Diss durchzustarten. Urgh

Das schiebe ich jetzt schon etwas vor mir her und bin da auch nicht wirklich talentiert befrchte ich

----------


## tortet

> So ersten Arbeitstag hinter mich gebracht  Den ganzen Tag nur Schulungen fr diverse Programme. War wie in der Uni, nach 3h fast eingeschlafen......;)
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand angefangen zu arbeiten ?


Das weisst Du ja. Glckwusch, Ava, zu der schnen Pd-Stelle.  :Grinnnss!: 

@marie: Dankeschn! Hoffe, es wird nicht mehr so anstrengend fr Dich. Ich mach zwar keine Chirurgie, habe mir aber an meinem neuen Wohnort jetzt erstmal ein schnes Fitnessstudio gesucht. Muskelaufbautraining finde ich sehr wichtig.

----------


## marie_e

Fitness wrde mir auch mal gut tun.....aber vermutlich wrde ich am Gert einnicken :Grinnnss!: 
@ava....das wird bei mir nicht anders sein mit dem weinenden und lachenden Auge.

----------


## wischmopp

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Bin jetzt auch wieder von unserem 2-wchigen Nichts-tun-ausser-baden-und-essen-Urlaub zurck. Es war sooo toll!

@kcr: Glckwunsch auch noch von mir, auch wenn Du mittlerweile ja schon durchs Mittelmeer schipperst. Einen schnen Urlaub!

@Ava: Glckwunsch zum Job! Freut mich, dass das mit Pd geklappt hat!

Jetzt werde ich mich erst mal unseren Wschebergen widmen und mir einen berblick verschaffen, was zu tun ist. Bin so richtig drin im Nichtstun, ich hoffe, das wird was....

Euch allen einen schnen Tag!

----------


## abi07

@wischmopp: Sorry, dass ich ein bisschen den berblick verloren habe, aber wann, wo und wie geht es jetzt bei dir weiter? 

Bei mir endet ohnehin jegliche Zeitrechnung in 1,5 Wochen... ::-oopss: 
Danach werde ich mich mal mehr auf das PJ konzentrieren. Bisher habe ich das mit dem grtmglichen Minimalismus behandelt... :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

@wischmopp: keine Bange, Du kommst schnell wieder rein. :hmmm...:  Willkommen zurck!

----------


## wischmopp

> @wischmopp: Sorry, dass ich ein bisschen den berblick verloren habe, aber wann, wo und wie geht es jetzt bei dir weiter? 
> 
> Bei mir endet ohnehin jegliche Zeitrechnung in 1,5 Wochen...
> Danach werde ich mich mal mehr auf das PJ konzentrieren. Bisher habe ich das mit dem grtmglichen Minimalismus behandelt...


Uahhh... 10 Tage! Da bin ich ja gleich mit nervs! Bist Du zufrieden mit Deinem Stand? 

Wie geht's bei mir weiter? Hmmm...  wenn ich das wsste  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich werde jetzt einiges an Bewerbungen rausschicken, rechne aber mit einer lngeren Suche. Teilzeit in Mnchen ist nicht wirklich vorhanden. Ich mchte ja in Richtung Allgemeinmedizin, deswegen werde ich mich auch in mehreren Fachrichtungen bewerben. Gleich anfangen wre aber auch irgendwie ungnstig, weil bei uns noch so viele Termine anstehen. Oktober wre perfekt, bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit, mal sehen...




> @wischmopp: keine Bange, Du kommst schnell wieder rein. Willkommen zurck!


Dankeschn  :Grinnnss!: . Und ja, ich bin schon wieder drin  :Grinnnss!: . Nicht zuletzt durch den Temperaturschock von 40 auf 12... :peng:

----------


## abi07

@wischmopp: Na dann erzhl unbedingt, wenn sich was bei dir ergibt!

In exakt einer Woche dse ich hoffentlich schon ber die Radstrecke. Ich bin hypernervs. Und dann noch das WM-Finale heute Abend...oh je...

Mein Stand - naja, nach dem Examen lief es nicht gut, musste mich erstmal erholen und hatte diverse Problemchen, v.a. beim Laufen. Parallel zum PJ war/ist das mit dem Training sehr schwierig und anstrengend, habe da auch viel verpasst. Jetzt muss ich eben schauen, wie es in einer Woche wird und versuchen, das Beste daraus zu machen. Fr mich zhlt nur das Finish (max. erlaubte Zeit: 15 h) und wenn ich bei 14:59 h ber die Linie laufe, bin ich der glcklichste Mensch der Welt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Wahnsinn! Ich drcke dir total die Daumen! Kann mir das berhaupt nicht vorstellen!! Macht man da mal Pausen dazwischen?! 15 Stunden Sport fast am Stck,... das ist echt der pure Wahnsinn!! Respekt echt!

----------


## wischmopp

Oh abi, das will ich jetzt auch wissen. 15 Stunden Sport am Stck???? Ich kipp ja schon beim Dran-Denken um!
Sag, dass das nicht so ist und da auch Pausen dazwischen sind....

So oder so hab ich auch einen Heidenrespekt vor Deiner Leistung! Erst whrend der Examensvorbereitung und jetzt whrend dem PJ...  Wahnsinn!!!

Meine Daumen sind so sehr gedrckt und Du schaffst Dein Ziel auf jeden Fall!!!

P.S. Wie gefllt es Dir eigentlich in Deinem LMU-Tertial? Die Lehre dort soll ja super sein, oder?

Liebe Gre!

----------


## kcr33

WIR SIND WELTMEISTER!!!!!! Fandet Ihr das Finale auch so extrem spannend?

@abi07: Viel viel Kraft und Durchhaltevermgen fr die kommende Zeit, bald ist es ja soweit!
Ich bin nun vom Urlaub wieder zurck, es war sooooooooooooo traumhaft schn...hach  :Smilie: 
Direkt vom Urlaub wieder da lief ich in der Innenstadt unserem leitenden Oberarzt ber den Weg, der mich fragte ob ich bei denen anfangen mchte zu arbeiten, da der Chef in der mndlichen Prfung so begeistert gewesen sei und ich nun deren "Wunschkandidatin" sei. Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich nicht vorgehabt mich in nchster Zeit zu bewerben, geschweige denn einen Job anzutreten. Ich mchte noch das Nichtstun genieen und dann meine Diss mal voranbringen.

Knnt Ihr mir Tipps geben wie ich antworten soll? Die Abteilung ist spitzenklasse, aber ich kann mir erst vorstellen ab Januar 2015 dort anzufangen.
kann ich einfach direkt und ehrlich sein und es dem Chefarzt so verklickern?

----------


## abi07

@kcr: Vielen Dank! Morgen geht es mittags los in Richtung Roth - den Vormittag und auch heute Abend nutze ich zum Packen. Wird wohl eine Hitzeschlacht - die 50er-Sonnencreme ist eingepackt und die wunderbaren Helfer reichen einem zum Glck beim Laufen alle 2 km nasse Schwmme zum Khlen. 

Das wird was. Habe ab morgen keinen Internetzugang mehr und melde mich dann irgendwann Anfang der Woche hoffentlich mit guten Nachrichten.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Ava83

oh wie spannend!!!!

Ich drcke dir ganz doll die Daumen abi!!!!!! Chaka du schaffst das!!!!

----------


## wischmopp

Von mir sind auch beide Daumen gedrckt, abi!
Du schaffst das!!!
 :Top:

----------


## wischmopp

Und abi, wie wars????

Erzhlerzhlerzhl.....  :peng:

----------


## Muriel

Sie luft  gerade die letzten km  :hmmm...:

----------


## kcr33

Wie lief es abi??????

----------


## abi07

Hallo liebe Mit-Hex'ler, 

danke fr eure gedrckten Daumen und die guten Wnsche - hat definitv geholfen! Es war ein unvergesslicher und gigantischer Tag, mit Sicherheit einer der schnsten meines Lebens, wenn nicht der schnste!  :Love: 
Trotz wahnsinnig schwieriger Wetterbedingungen (laut Offiziellen wohl die schwierigsten in der 30-jhrigen Rother Triathlongeschichte) gerade fr mich (im Ausland werde ich fter gefragt, ob ich Schwedin bin) habe ich mich irgendwie durchgekmpft und in einer fr mich ordentlichen Zeit gefinished - und zwar gesund, aufrecht und mit einem Lcheln im Gesicht. Einer meiner beiden Vereinskollegen, der schon viele, viele Langdistanzen hinter sich hat, musste das Rennen aufgrund der Hitze nach dem Radfahren aufgeben, der andere hat sein Zeitziel um mehr als 20 min verfehlt. Auch sonst konnten viele den Wettkampf nicht beenden. Ich bin unglaublich stolz, mich trotzdem durchgebissen zu haben und mit einem ordentlichen Zeitpuffer und - am wichtigsten - berglcklich im Ziel angekommen zu sein.  :Grinnnss!: 

Einen ausfhrlicheren Bericht stelle ich noch in den Sportthread (im Offtopic-Bereich), falls es jemanden interessiert.

Danke auch fr euer Interesse und Verstndnis in den letzten Monaten - war eine tolle Truppe hier, die mir nicht nur durch die Examensvorbereitung, sondern auch durch einen groen Teil der Roth-Vorbereitung geholfen hat!  :Love:

----------


## wischmopp

Wahnsinn, abi !!! Suuuuper !!!   :Top:   ::-dance:   ::-winky:   :Knuddel:   :Top: 

Ich bin begeistert und soooo stolz auf Dich!  :Grinnnss!: 
Da hast Du wirklich was geleistet, echt ganz ganz super toll! 
Ich hab am Sonntag mehrmals an Dich gedacht und Dir in Gedanken ganz viel Hitze-Sonnen-Schutz-Energie geschickt. Ich wusste, Du packst das, juhu!!

Danke fr Deinen Bericht! Und der noch ausfhrlichere Bericht interessiert mich auf jeden Fall, bin schon sehr gespannt! 

Hast Du jetzt eigentlich weitere sportliche Plne? Wenn da pltzlich das Ziel weg ist, auf das man monatelang hingearbeitet hat, was macht man denn dann? Oder gibt es schon ein neues Ziel?

----------


## abi07

Danke, wischmopp!  :Grinnnss!:  Ja, den ausfhrlicheren Bericht muss ich noch schreiben - man kommt gar nicht hinterher, ich habe mir zwar gestern und heute Urlaub genommen, aber es gibt auch tausend Dinge zu tun, u.a. wollen natrlich alle wissen, wie es war... :hmmm...:  




> Hast Du jetzt eigentlich weitere sportliche Plne? Wenn da pltzlich das Ziel weg ist, auf das man monatelang hingearbeitet hat, was macht man denn dann? Oder gibt es schon ein neues Ziel?


Da sagst du was - ich bin so ein Typ, der nach sowas (war auch nach dem Hex so) gerne in ein tiefes, tiefes Loch fllt. Ich bin einerseits berglcklich, es geschafft und so erlebt zu haben, aber andererseits auch ziemlich traurig, dass der groe Tag jetzt einfach so vorbei ist. Oft habe ich mir in den letzten Wochen, wenn ich totmde aus dem KH nach Hause kam und noch trainieren "musste", die Zeit der Regeneration nach Roth herbeigesehnt, wenn ich einfach nur nach Lust und Laune trainieren kann und der Druck weg ist. Aber jetzt wnschte ich, ich knnte die Vorfreude und v.a. den unvergleichlichen Tag selbst nochmal erleben...
Ich habe bewusst gesagt, dass ich ber meine nchsten Ziele (die es mit Sicherheit geben wird!!!) erst nach Roth entscheide. Deswegen werde ich in den nchsten Tagen ruhig und vernnftig darber nachdenken, was so anstehen knnte. Es ist gut, dass ich noch Sonntag Nacht abgereist bin, denn Montag Vormittag konnte man sich vor Ort schon wieder einen Startplatz fr das nchste Jahr sichern. Und ich denke doch, dass man so eine Entscheidung nicht in der Euphorie der ersten Stunden nach dem Rennen treffen sollte...

----------


## Ava83

@ abi wow!!! Glckwunsch!!!! Wie toll. Da kannst du wirklich so stolz auf dich sein. Und wir waren bei der Vorebreitung quasi alle irgendwie dabei  :Smilie:

----------


## marie_e

Hey abi!
Absoluten Respekt vor deinem Durchhaltevermgen! 
 :Top:

----------


## Ava83

Was macht ihr denn jetzt alle so???? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt irgendwann mal den berblick verloren wer jetzt arbeitet oder im PJ ist. 

Bei uns steht momentan alles im Zeichen des zuknftigen Umzugs  :Smilie:  Wir finden quasi tglich irgendwas das aussortiert wird und so reduzieren sich am Ende die Kartons hoffentlich um 2-3  :Smilie: 
Ansonsten schwitzen wir wie der Rest von Deutschland. Letztes Wochenende habe ich fr meine Cousine aus Bayern ihren Junggesellinnenabschied in Hamburg organisiert, davon muss ich mich jetzt erstmal erholen und deshalb geht es morgen abend direkt an die Ostsee

----------


## wischmopp

> Was macht ihr denn jetzt alle so???? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt irgendwann mal den berblick verloren wer jetzt arbeitet oder im PJ ist.


Oh ja, das wrde mich auch interessieren! 
Ich hab aber wenig zu erzhlen, weder PJ noch Arbeit  :Grinnnss!: . Ich orientiere mich praktisch noch  :Grinnnss!: . Stress hab ich momentan eher wenig, aber bald schliet der Kindergarten fr 3 Wochen, dann ist hier wieder was los...

Wann fngst Du an, Ava? Oktober? 

Und die anderen?

Ich wnsch Dir gute Erholung an der Ostsee!! Und wenig Umzugsstress! Das mit der neuen Wohnung hat dann ja super schnell geklappt, oder?

----------


## Ava83

@ wischmopp

Ja genau, ich soll am 1.10. anfangen. 
Unsere Wohnungssuche war tatschlich ganz schnell beendet und wir haben was ganz tolles gefunden. Im Vergleich zu jetzt eine ordentliche Vergrerung und dann auch nur 10 min Fuweg von der Arbeit entfernt. Bin total happy und total im PLanungswahn ( Farbe, Deko, Mbel.....) obwohl es ja noch etwas dauert.

----------


## abi07

Danke fr die Glckwnsche! 
Habe jetzt auch den sehr ausfhrlichen Bericht in den Sportthread gestellt, falls sich jemand einen so ausschweifenden Text antun will... :hmmm...: 

@Ava: Das hrt sich super an! Ich trume nach Wohnheimen und Co. schon so lange von einer "richtigen" neuen Wohnung...ich wei schon die Wandfarbe fr jedes Zimmer... :hmmm...:

----------


## Ava83

@ abi  :Grinnnss!:  ja so hnlich geht es mir auch schon seit 2 Jahren. Mein Mann erzhlt mir nmlich schon ewig, dass wir in unserer jetzigen viel zu kleinen Wohnung nichts mehr machen/investieren. Das kommt dann in der nchsten Wohnung war lange sein Lieblingsspruch.
Jetzt hat er mir quasi freie Hand gelassen bei der Farbgestaltung  :Smilie:

----------


## wischmopp

> Jetzt hat er mir quasi freie Hand gelassen bei der Farbgestaltung


Den Fehler hat mein Mann auch mal gemacht. Und bitter bereut  ::-winky: 

Welche Farben sollen es denn werden?

----------


## Ava83

Bisher habe ich mich noch nicht endgltig entschieden, aber im Schlafzimmer wird es wahrscheinlich das "Schner wohnen" Niagara.  :Grinnnss!: 

Wir haben weie Mbel und das Zimmer hat zwei Fenster und eine Balkontr, ist also auch sehr hell und kann die Farbe durchaus vertragen

----------


## wischmopp

Gefllt mir auch gut die Farbe. Meinem Mann wre es wohl schon wieder zu "lilastichig". Aber er ist da sehr eigen  :Grinnnss!: 

brigens finde ich unsere Themen hier jetzt soooo entspannend, wenn man berlegt, worber wir vor ein paar Wochen noch so geredet haben... puh....

----------


## Ava83

Ohja das stimmt wohl. Mal sehen wie es wird wenn wir dann arbeiten.  :Smilie: 
Ist schon irgendwer ins Assistenzarztforum abgewandert?

----------


## wischmopp

Jaaaa - tortet hat sich schon rbergetraut  :Woow:

----------


## Solara

Lizard doch auch schon!

Und ihr restlichen, hopphopp, auf gehts, kommt in das Reich des Grauens!!

----------


## Lizard

Ja aber ich habe (noch) nicht viel zu meckern  :Big Grin: 
Luft prima, auch wenn das Wasser manchmal kalt ist ;)

----------


## wischmopp

> Und ihr restlichen, hopphopp, auf gehts, kommt in das Reich des Grauens!!


Ab Oktober trau ich mich dann auch  :Grinnnss!:  , kaum zu glauben  :Woow: ... juhuuuu!!!

----------


## Ava83

Ja ich werde mich dann auch im Oktober rber trauen  :Smilie:  Wenn ich dran denke werd ich ganz hibbelig. Das ist ja so aufregend. Gefhlt habe ich schon soviel wieder vergessen und verlernt

----------


## marie_e

Ooooohhh. ?....dann ist ja bald keiner mehr hier.....schnief :dagegen: 
Ich bin noch im PJ, Chirurgie.nach anfnglichen Schwierigkeiten muss ich gestehen dass es mir immer besser gefllt. War einen Monat in der Plastischen/Handchirurgie mit Verbrennungsabteilung...und hab mich bissi verliebt. Aber auch jetzt wieder in der Unfallchirurgie luft es gut. Wenn man auch mal nhen oder knoten darf, ist es noch besser.
Wann wusstet ihr eigentlich genau welche Richtung in Frage kommt?
Irgendwie schwank ich noch....
Bis baaaaaald :Knuddel:

----------


## wischmopp

@marie: Wir werden natrlich auch hier bleiben!!! Wir mssen doch miterleben, wie Ihr dann alle Euer Mndliches besteht! Und Euch moralisch untersttzen, so wie Ihr das bei uns getan habt  :Knuddel: 

Ich war mir eigentlich schon lnger sicher, dass ich Allgemeinmedizin machen mchte. Wobei das Gute dabei ja ist, dass man sich fast alles dafr anrechnen lassen kann...

----------


## abi07

@wischmopp: Ja, das ist echt gut, bedeutet aber auch, dass man Verschiedenes dafr machen muss...
Ich wei ja immer noch nicht so richtig, was ich machen soll. Mittlerweile ist dieses "Was willst du spter mal machen?" mein meistgehasster Satz. Ich wei es schlichtweg nicht. Aber die Klinik ist nicht meine Welt. Mit den Patienten komme ich zwar gut klar und rede auch gerne mit ihnen, aber den Klinikalltag finde ich furchtbar. Selbst wenn gar nichts ist und alle nett sind, fhle ich mich nicht wohl. Naja, ein bisschen Zeit ist noch...

----------


## tachykard

Na ihr,
meld mich auch mal wieder. Kenn das auch mit diesem "Und wann fngst Du nun an?". Also ich hab noch nicht angefangen und bin nun auf der Suche so fr Oktober und November. Hab mich heute mal ber mein "Arbeitszimmer" gemacht und noch Notizen vom Examen weggeschmissen. Meine Gte - wie fit waren wir da. Und jetzt? Drck Euch allen ganz fest die Daumen, wenn Ihr anfangt und natrlich auch denen, die schon mitten drin sind!

----------


## AdoreTheSea

Hi,

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo ich die Hefte von Eurem Examen herbekommen knnte? Hat die zufllig jemand doppelt und wrde mir ein Exemplar je Tag berlassen?

LG

----------


## wischmopp

Hey tachykard, so geht es mir auch, alles wieder vergessen glaub ich  ::-oopss: .

Ich fang im Oktober an in einer chirurgischen Praxis, 50%, Ziel Allgemeinmedizin. Mal schauen, was das wird :-/.

Wonach suchst Du denn? Auch Teilzeit, oder?

Liebe Gre!

----------


## tachykard

Hallo wischmopp, freu mich fr Dich und drck ganz gest die Daumen. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht auf ein spezielles Fach fixiert. Hauptsache das Team ist nett und natrlich Teilzeit - 50% wre super. Hatte auch schon an Allgemeinmedizin gedacht - brauch da halt nen guten Lehrmeister, der mich ein wenig mitreit. Hab im PJ und auch in den Famulaturen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn einem jemand mit Geduld etwas beibringt, es echt richtig Spa macht. Du musst unbedingt berichten, wies Dir dann in der Praxis geht. Wie sieht denn bei Dir 50% aus, gehst Du eher heim, oder hast Du auch freie Tage? Ganz liebe Gre

Und Ihr anderen, was macht die Arbeit? Was macht das PJ - wann ist denn dann das mndliche Examen?
Einen schnen Abend Euch allen!

----------


## tortet

Wann mndliches ist mchte ich auch gern wissen - zum Daumendrucken.

----------


## wischmopp

> Wann mndliches ist mchte ich auch gern wissen - zum Daumendrucken.


Ich auch !!! 

@tachykard: Ich werde berichten  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich arbeite einen ganzen Tag, 2x bis 14 Uhr, 2 Tage frei...
Ich drck die Daumen, dass Du auch das Richtige fr Dich findest! Und dann bitte auch gleich erzhlen, ok?  :Grinnnss!: 
Liebe Gre!

----------


## PM12

Hallo miteinander! Darf ich mal eine Frage an die Erfahrenen Hexler stellen? ... Gibt es unter euch Leute, die sehr viel gekreuzt oder fast ausschlielich gekreuzt haben (ohne exorbitant groes Wissen aus der Klinik mitgebracht zu haben) und damit eine gute Erfahrung gemacht haben? Irgendwie verzettel ich mich immer so mit den Amboss-Lernkarten, dass ich kaum Kreuzen UND Lernkarten schaffe. Ich hinke stndig hinterher und hab alles mgliche probiert, auch vorher zu kreuzen. Blo plagt mich dann wieder das schlechte Gewissen, dass ich ja im Grunde nichts gutes zusammenkreuzen kann, wenn ich vorher nichts gelesen habe. Beim Lesen hab ich auch immer das Gefhl abzuschweifen und irgendwann ohne Sinn und Verstand zu berfliegen, weil ich von vornherein denke, dass ich mir durchs reine Lesen eh nichts merken kann. Wenn ich anfange, mir Stichpunkte zu machen, ufert das immer aus und ich bin wieder beim "Nichts schaffen" angelangt. Da man ja immer hrt, das Kreuzen, Kreuzen, Kreuzen das wichtigste berhaupt ist, wollte ich einfach mal Leute mit Erfahrung fragen, ob nur Kreuzen ohne Lesen dann nah am Todesurteil ist, oder ob das jemand vielleicht selbst so gemacht hat und damit nicht grad nur ganz knapp bestanden hat.
Wre euch sehr dankbar fr etwaige Erfahrungen und Meinungen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

Hey PM12,
ich hab zwar schon alles gelesen, glaub aber nicht, dass dabei sooo viel hngen geblieben ist. Ich wrde auch sagen, viel kreuzen ist das A und O. Und dann einfach die Kommentare dazu lesen. Und wenn Du beim Kreuzen merkst, irgendwas kommt immer wieder, kannst Du ja immer noch in die LK reinschauen. 
Mit einem Todesurteil hat es sicher nichts zu tun  :hmmm...: 
Bleib beim Kreuzen, wenn Du nicht beides schaffst und Du Dich bei den LK nur verzettelst, ich bin sicher, das fhrt Dich auch ans Ziel! Jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Weg...
Alles wird gut, wirst sehen!

----------


## la miel

Ja, genau das hab ich mich auch schon lange gefragt... Danke fr den Tipp!

----------


## PM12

Hey wischmopp!
Vielen, vielen Dank fr die aufbauenden Worte!! Dann nehm ich den Rat jetzt mal an und werd erstmal aufs Kreuzen setzen. Danke und einen schnen Abend!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tachykard

Hey PM12 und la miel, macht Euch nicht verrckt. Schliee mich wischmopp an. Hab auch die Lernkarten gelesen, aber wirklich nur gelesen- nicht gelernt. Das ist unmglich. Viel kreuzen ist wichtig - man sieht einfach, worauf IMPP Wert legt.  Hatte so eine Panik vor Pharma, aber das wird auch. Also Kopf hoch. Wir Ex-hexler hatten auch alle unsere Hochs und Tiefs. Das msst Ihr mal nachlesen- ist bestimmt amsant. Hauptsache ist einfach lesen, kreuzen und auch mal raus gehen! Ganz liebe Gre

Du wischmopp, hast Du Dich eigentlich direkt bei dem Arzt beworben. War da ne Stelle frei oder wie bist Du drauf gekommen?

----------


## wischmopp

> Du wischmopp, hast Du Dich eigentlich direkt bei dem Arzt beworben. War da ne Stelle frei oder wie bist Du drauf gekommen?


Ich musste mich innerhalb eines Monats nach Approbation beim Kreis- und Bezirksverband anmelden (ist in Bayern Pflicht, k.A. ob das berall so ist). Und da bekomme ich jetzt alle 14 Tage eine Zeitschrift. Und da war seine Anzeige drin  :Grinnnss!: 

Es gibt aber auch von unserer rztekammer online einen Weiterbildungsstellen-Pool. Musst mal schauen, ob es das bei Euch auch gibt. Da sind viele Praxen, die gerade suchen. Hab da auch schon ein paar angerufen, viele htten halt gerne jemanden in fortgeschrittener WB, aber eben nicht alle  :Grinnnss!: 

Viel Glck Dir bei der Suche!

----------


## tachykard

Hey wischmopp, danke. Bin auch in Bayern :Grinnnss!: . Mal sehen, hab auch schon bei diesem Stellenpool reingeschaut und 2 e-mails geschrieben, um zu wissen, ob die Stellen noch aktuell sind. Mal sehen, ob da was zurck kommt.
Ganz liebe Gre und genie die Ferienzeit. Muss jetzt mal zu meiner Rasselbande- mal sehen, ob sie schon alles auseinandergenommen haben.

----------


## wischmopp

Echt, Du bist auch in Bayern? Immer schon? Ist ja witzig  :Grinnnss!: . Ich htte Dich irgendwie ganz in den Norden getan....

Dir auch noch schne Ferien! Liebe Gre!

----------


## abi07

Hey ihr, schn, dass hier noch geschrieben wird! Lasst doch bitte weiterhin hren, wenn sich stellenmig bei euch was ergibt - finde das sehr spannend. 

@wischmopp: Glckwunsch zu deiner Stelle! Bin gespannt, wie es da bei dir wird!

Bei mir sind es jetzt noch zwei Wochen Innere, danach geht es mit Chirurgie (2. Tertial) weiter. Unser Mndliches wird, soweit ich gehrt habe, im Mai/Juni 2015 stattfinden. Wird bei mir wieder eine stressige Zeit - werde nmlich auch nchstes Jahr in Roth (12.7.) teilnehmen... ::-oopss: 
Die vergangenen Wochen im PJ waren wirklich ganz gut, fhle mich auf meiner aktuellen Station sehr wohl. Ist bei mir aber immer so - wenn ich mich mal eingelebt habe und meine Aufgaben kenne und selbststndig erledigen kann, macht es mir dann auch Spa. Mittlerweile tendiere ich doch wieder stark zur Inneren - war wohl nur eine Phase des Zweifels... :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hey zusammen,
finde ich auch nett, dass unser Thread noch lebt. 
Ich bin jetzt noch 1,5 Wochen in meinem Wahltertial und dann gehts weiter mit Chirurgie! Werde dann richtig loslegen mit dem Schreiben meiner Diss. Will das Ding unbedingt bis Januar/Februar fertig geschrieben haben. Wie macht ihr das so dissmig?

brigens, Phasen des Zweifels habe ich auch regelmig... man hngt halt doch sehr von ueren Umstnden ab.

@abi- wolltest du nicht Allgemeinmed. machen??

----------


## wischmopp

Hallo Ihr!

Ich freu mich auch, wenn hier wieder was los ist! Und ich freu mich vor allem auch, zu hren, wie es Euch im PJ geht. Man ist ja doch ber die Monate irgendwie zusammengewachsen.

@abi: Wieder in Roth dabei... hab ich schon fast vermutet  :Grinnnss!: , ich denke, wenn man mal Blut geleckt hat.... Freut mich! Und da Du es ja dieses Jahr auch perfekt organisiert bekommen hast, mach ich mir da gar keine Sorgen um Dich  :hmmm...: 
Ist eigentlich jetzt Dein LMU-Tertial? Die Klinik hat ja als PJ-Haus einen sehr guten Ruf, kannst Du das besttigen? Und wie sind die Bedingungen dort fr die Assistenten?

@Miss: Was ist denn Dein Wahltertial, wenn ich fragen darf? Und zwischen welchen Fchern schwankst Du?

Liebe Gre an alle!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

-----

----------


## PM12

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Reihenfolge der Fragen im Hex? Gibt es da eine Art "ordnung", immer ein Haufen Fragen Innere, dann ein Haufen Chirurgie, dann Auge oder kommen die wirr durcheinander vor (meine jetzt die Fragen, die nicht zu einem Fachh zusammengepackt werden), sondern die ganz normalen Einzelfragen... gibt's da zumindest so ein bisschen Sortierung?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, gibt es

----------


## PM12

Wie ist das in der Prfung in NRW: Darf man sich da seine Signalwrtchen in den Falltexten markieren oder ist da nur Bleistift erlaubt?

----------


## wischmopp

Bin zwar nicht aus NRW, aber das ist denke ich berall gleich:

Es sind nur die gestellten Bleistifte und Radiergummis erlaubt, alles andere darf nicht mit an den Platz...

----------


## PM12

> Bin zwar nicht aus NRW, aber das ist denke ich berall gleich:
> 
> Es sind nur die gestellten Bleistifte und Radiergummis erlaubt, alles andere darf nicht mit an den Platz...


Ok, danke!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Nein, Allgemeinmedizin stand eigentlich als Fachrichtung fr spter nie auf meiner Liste - ich mache es aber als Wahlfach.  :Smilie:  Aber mal sehen, wohin die Reise noch so geht...

@wischmopp: Ja, das war das LMU-Tertial und es war wirklich super. Einen direkten Vergleich habe ich natrlich nicht, aber als PJ'ler geht es einem da wirklich sehr gut, man hat "Narrenfreiheit" und es gilt stets und berall das Motto: "Du darfst alles und musst nichts"...und die PJ-Koordinatorin ist ein solches Goldstck - die organisiert ALLES fr einen. Aber was dich mehr interessiert, ist wahrscheinlich die Assistenten-Situation - berlegst du, dahin zu gehen? Ich schreib dir die Tage mal eine PN, aber erinnere mich unbedingt daran, falls ich es vergesse!

Die erste Woche Chirurgie war so lala...bin vorerst auf der Unfallchirurgie und auf Station gibt es fr mich nichts zu tun und nicht mal einen freien Stuhl im Arztzimmer. Also geht es nach Visite und einer kleinen Hand voll Blutentnahmen dann immer in den OP oder in die Notaufnahme. OP ist zwar manchmal interessant, aber mir persnlich zu anstrengend vom Stehen her. So bld das klingt (13 h in Roth, aber nicht mal zu 2 h OP fhig...), aber ich hasse nichts so sehr wie Stehen, weil meine Venen auch mit Kompressionsstrmpfen und wirklich viel Radeln und Schwimmen nicht so wollen wie ich. Deswegen fhrt mich mein erster Weg in die Notaufnahme, wo ich immer so lange bleibe, bis UNBEDINGT ein Haken gehalten werden muss...

----------


## Shizr

> Wie ist das in der Prfung in NRW: Darf man sich da seine Signalwrtchen in den Falltexten markieren oder ist da nur Bleistift erlaubt?


Mein Textmarker ist beim Physikum nicht eingezogen worden. Und der lag von Sekunde 1 an offen an meinem Platz, an beiden Tagen. Und ich war nicht alleine, es gab viele Textmarker.

Ob er jetzt _erlaubt_ ist oder nicht, wei ich nicht... aber ich glaube, im Zweifel siegt hier "einfach mal probieren".
Und blo nicht beim LPA nachfragen, wie das offiziell ist! Sonst gibts nachher ein Rundschreiben, dass darauf geachtet werden soll und auch Textmarker selbstverstndlich untersagt sind...

----------


## ger86

Mal ne Frage an die alten Hasen bezglich kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen: wieviele Fragen habt ihr ca. In der Vorbereitung gekreuzt? 10 000?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Also ich hab ab 2000 gekreuzt, habe aber zwischendurch bei Zeitmangel einige Fcher nur halb gekreuzt und manche gar nicht (z.B. Biometrie) . Wie viele das insgesamt waren, kann ich nicht genau sagen; hat aber gut gereicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## tachykard

Hey miteinander,
hatte mich komplett nach amboss gerichtet und bin super damit gefahren. Zwar hab ich versucht, dass ich ab und zu Falschfragen wiederhole, hab das aber nicht komplett durchgezogen. Macht Euch nicht so viele Gedanken, es bleibt echt mehr hngen als man denkt, das wird schon! Htte ich aber auch nicht geglaubt, wenn mir das jemand vor dem Examen gesagt htte.

Hab jetzt bermorgen mein erstes Vorstellungsgesprch bei einem Allgemeinarzt. Bin gespannt. Sagt mal, was kann man da so fragen, bin da leider recht unspontan, will aber natrlich auch nicht desinteressiert rberkommen, das bin ich ganz und gar nicht. Vielen dank, falls mir da jemand antwortet. Unser Forum ist ja ein wenig ausgednnt, aber vielleicht liest das trotzdem jemand. Also erstmal allen PJlern noch viel Durchhaltevermgen und ganz liebe Gre an alle!

----------


## abi07

Hey tachy, da wnsche ich dir heute ganz viel Erfolg! Nachdem ich noch nie in meinem Leben ein Vorstellungsgesprch hatte, kann ich dir aber mit den Fragen wenig weiterhelfen - frag doch einfach das, was dich tatschlich interessiert und betreffen knnte: Wie luft der Praxisalltag ab, wie viele Patienten sind durchschnittlich am Tag da, wie ist die Patientenklientel, welche Aufgaben bernehmen die Sprechstundenhilfen...

----------


## Ava83

@ tachy  Und???? Wie ist es gelaufen????

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen ersten Dienstplan bekommen und unsere neue Wohnung ist fast fertig renoviert. Am Wochenende kommen dann auch endlich unsere Mbel und dann wird es langsam ernst.
Und ich bin sooo aufgeregt. Habe heute meinen unterschriebenen Dienstvertrag bei der Personalabteilung abgegeben und als nchstes geht es zum Betriebsarzt.

Wie luft es bei euch anderen??

----------


## tortet

Wrde ich auch gern wissen, hat es geklappt, tachy? Darf man gratulieren?

Bei mir steht nach ein paar Monaten Psychiatrie jetzt bald eine Vernderung an - ein Pat. auf Station hat mir heute noch gezeigt, dass die Entscheidung fr die Innere richtig ist. Freue mich schon.  :Grinnnss!: A llerdings war die Zeit auf der Suchtstation extrem interessant, es gibt schon sehr spannende Patienten, man hat Obdachlose, JVAler, esoterisch angehauchte Persnlichkeiten und sehr spannende Lebenslufe. Vielleicht gibt es spter mal die reumtige Rckkehr in das Fach, man wird sehen. :hmmm...:

----------


## tachykard

Hey miteinander, hier ist ja richtig was los! Freut mich von Euch zu lesen.
Das Vorstellungsgesprch war sehr nett, wrde auch sehr gerne dort anfangen. Allerdings bin ich quasi so ein Plan B fr den Arzt, falls das mit seinem anderen Kandidaten nicht klappt. Hat das aber auch offen angesprochen und angeboten, was es fr Mglichkeiten zum berbrcken gbe und dass er mich auch spter noch sehr gerne einstellen wrde. Alles in allem bin ich total zufrieden rausgegangen, obwohl ich eigentlich nichts in der Hand hatte. Naja mal sehen, wie es weiter geht. Euch allen einen schnen Abend

----------


## tachykard

Hallo miteinander,
hatte am Donnerstag noch ein Vorstellungsgesprch und .................... Trommelwirbel....................hab jetzt eine Stelle. Teilzeit- echt ein Traum. Wnsch Euch allen erstmal viel Glck!

----------


## wischmopp

Hey tachykard,

suuuper!!! Was denn? Wo denn? Wie denn?
In der Praxis, von der Du geschrieben hast? oder Klinik? Welche Fachrichtung? Wieviel %? Und ab wann?

Glckwunsch auf jeden Fall!!!! Und berichte dann mal, ok?

Liebe Gre!

----------


## abi07

Ich schliee mich wischmopps Glckwnschen und Fragen an, tachy! Super!  :Top: 

Sagt mal, wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man nach dem Examen noch einige Monate nicht arbeitet - welchen Status hat man dann bzw. wie ist das mit Versicherungen und Co.? Ich musste mich ja leider privat versichern und darf bzw. muss erst nach dem Studium in die gesetzliche Versicherung. 
Bei mir wrde es wohl so sein, dass ich bis einschlielich September 2015 Studentenstatus htte und mein Wunscharbeitsbeginn wre dann im Januar 2016. Eine andere Option wre August/September/Oktober zu arbeiten und wieder zu kndigen, weil ich den November und Dezember frei brauche. Aber das wre ganz schn "arschig", oder? Und auch da habe ich keine Ahnung, wie das dann versicherungstechnisch abzulaufen hat...

----------


## Zanza

Abi, kannst du vielleicht als Promotionsstudentin eingeschrieben bleiben?

----------


## abi07

@Zanza: Das wre natrlich auch eine Option. Allerdings muss ich mich dann ja weiter privat versichern - und das ohne Verdienst. Das ist schon jeden Monat verdammt teuer und dazu kommt der Selbstbehalt, der dazu fhrt, dass ich alle Arztrechnungen aus eigener Tasche bezahlen muss...

----------


## tachykard

Oh man, abi07, da kann ich Dir leider auch nicht helfen, stecke im Moment auch in diesem ganzen Zeug mit Versicherungen etc. Aber mit dem Arbeiten, informier Dich einfach bei den Vorstellungsgesprchen wegen Arbeitsbeginn. Anfangen und kndigen wrde ich nicht, wrde das ganz offen ansprechen.

brigens, meine Stelle ist ne 50% Stelle bei einem Allgemeinmediziner. Bin echt voll happy!

----------


## abi07

Was meinst du mit "offen ansprechen", tachy? Fr mich ist klar, dass ich meine "richtige" Stelle erst ab Januar antreten wrde, weil ich im November/Dezember im Ausland sein werde. Die Frage ist nur, was ich im August/September/Oktober so treibe. Frei haben ist zwar auch schn, aber irgendwie muss man sein Leben auch finanzieren. Deswegen wrde ich schon gerne arbeiten wollen - allerdings ist es doch wohl vllig bescheuert, als fertiger Mediziner irgendeinen Studenten-Ferienjob zu machen, oder?

Glckwunsch zu deiner Stelle - wann fngst du genau an?

----------


## tortet

@abi: bin ich auch berfragt. 

@tachy: das ist sehr gut, herzlichen Glckwunsch! Und es gibt sie doch, die begehrten Halbtagsstellen.

----------


## wischmopp

@abi: Da weiss ich leider auch keine Lsung. Auer vielleicht heiraten und dann in die Familienversicherung. Aber das willst Du vermutlich eher nicht... 

@50%-Stelle:  :Top:

----------


## Ava83

@ tachy  :Gefllt mir!:  :Gefllt mir!:  :Party:  :Party:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:   HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!
Das ist ja super.

----------


## tachykard

Hi Ihr, danke fr die Glckwnsche, freu mich total! Werde heute den Vertrag abgeben.

@abi07: Ne, war nur so ein Gedanke, ob Du im August schon Deine Traumstelle antrittst und es irgendeine Mglichkeit gibt, dass Du trotdem November/Dezember nicht da bist. So a la Teilzeitmodell. Da geht es ja auch, dass man 2 Wochen arbeitet und 2 Wochen dann frei hat. Aber klar, das wre schon ein echter Glcksgriff, wenn das ginge. War nur so ne Idee.

Fang brigens am 1.11. an! Werde berichten...........

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Was meinst du mit "offen ansprechen", tachy? Fr mich ist klar, dass ich meine "richtige" Stelle erst ab Januar antreten wrde, weil ich im November/Dezember im Ausland sein werde. Die Frage ist nur, was ich im August/September/Oktober so treibe. Frei haben ist zwar auch schn, aber irgendwie muss man sein Leben auch finanzieren. Deswegen wrde ich schon gerne arbeiten wollen - allerdings ist es doch wohl vllig bescheuert, als fertiger Mediziner irgendeinen Studenten-Ferienjob zu machen, oder?
> 
> Glckwunsch zu deiner Stelle - wann fngst du genau an?


ich hab von vielen gehrt, die sich in der Zeit eben Arbeitslos/suchend gemeldet haben, (in manchen Fllen muss man es sogar machen) - man ist dann auf jedem Fall krankenversichert, kriegt etwas Geld und evtl auch Umzugskosten usw erstattet.

----------


## wischmopp

> ich hab von vielen gehrt, die sich in der Zeit eben Arbeitslos/suchend gemeldet haben, (in manchen Fllen muss man es sogar machen) - man ist dann auf jedem Fall krankenversichert, kriegt etwas Geld und evtl auch Umzugskosten usw erstattet.


Muss man nicht dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfgung stehen, wenn man arbeitssuchend ist? abi mchte ja ins Ausland, das klappt dann ja nicht...

----------


## tortet

Ja, muss man. Und Arbeitslosengeld sowie die Pflichtversicherung in der GKV gibts nur, wenn man dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfgung steht - und wenn man 2 Jahre gearbeitet hat (war jedenfalls frher so).

@tachy: sehr gern! Bin gespannt auf Deine Berichte.

----------


## TeamCroCop

kann denn evtl. jemand von den ehemaligen sagen, was sich am ende (also die letzten tage) gelohnt htte, noch zu machen? also lernen oder kreuzen o..?  :dumdiddeldum...: 

wie viele von medi learn vorhergesagten flle kamen denn tatschlich dran?

----------


## Solara

Entspannen. Soweit ich mich noch erinnere.

----------


## Thunderstorm

> wie viele von medi learn vorhergesagten flle kamen denn tatschlich dran?


Ich bin zwar auch mitten im Hex-Irrsinn und daher noch nicht "fertig", aber diese Frage kann ich Dir zumindest beantworten:
In der ML-Flleliste sind die fett gedruckten die richtig vorausgesagten Flle...

----------


## abi07

Bei uns kamen relativ viele der vorausgesagten Flle dran und ich habe mich wahnsinnig gergert, dass ich nach den Quoten der Vorjahre gegangen bin und mir deshalb keinen einzigen nochmal angeschaut habe. Ich wrde sagen, mach das, was sich bei dir bewhrt hat: Wenn du vor Klausuren immer bis zur letzten Minute effektiv lernen konntest, dann mach das jetzt auch. Bei mir war es immer so - das, was ich mir in der Nacht/am Morgen vor der Prfung angeschaut habe, hatte ich total gut parat und es war fast immer relevant. Wenn dich das eher verrckt macht und du eh nichts mehr in den Kopf kriegst, dann lass es.

----------


## tachykard

Hi Ihr, schliee mich an. Mach das, wie Du es bis jetzt immer gemacht hast. Ich bin so der Typ: Lernen bis zur letzten Minute, d.h. mein Mann hat mich zur Prfung gefahren und ich schaute mir meine Notizen noch mal auf der Fahrt an. Mir bringt das viel, noch total viel ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis reinzupressen. Aber das hngt vom  Typ ab, manche bringt das eher aus der Ruhe.

Was die Flle angeht, so macht das schon Sinn, die sich anzuschauen. Bei uns kam da echt viel dran. Klar kann man dann auch nicht die speziellsten Fragen beantworten, aber doch die ein oder andere Frage mehr.

Das Wichtigste ist aber, sich nicht verrckt machen, noch genug schlafen....

Ganz viel Glck, Ihr packt das! Ach ja, und natrlich Kreuzen, Kreuzen, Kreuzen........... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Hat sich Eure Examens-Punktzahl eigentlich mit dem gedeckt, was Ihr sonst immer gekreuzt habt in der Vorbereitung?

----------


## Autolyse

Ja. Entsprach ziemlich genau dem Niveau der Generalproben.

----------


## abi07

Ich war im Examen 4-5% besser.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich war im Examen einige Prozent besser; habe da auch deutlich konzentrierter gearbeitet und wirklich alles genau gelesen.

----------


## Linn

Ich schiebe unser Thema einfach mal wieder hoch.
An diejenigen, die auch das Examen vor dem PJ gemacht haben, habt ihr euch schon Gedanken gemacht, wann ihr anfangen wollt zu arbeiten und dementsprechend auch, wann ihr anfangt, euch zu bewerben?

----------


## Autolyse

Nicht bevor die Kuh der Promotion vom Eis ist. Ich werde mich fr ein andere Studium immatrikulieren, damit mein Werkstudentenstatus nicht flten geht und einfach meinen Studentenjob weitermachen. Also vielleicht Mitte 2016...

----------


## Linn

Danke fr deine Antwort, Autolyse!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Siehe Antwort im PJ-Thread - ich wei es einfach noch nicht.

----------


## Linn

Habe ich gelesen. Danke, abi07.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sagt mal, ihr, die ihr nach dem PJ noch Mndliche habt so wie ich - wollen wir eigentlich nochmal nen Extra-Thread machen oder diesen hier nochmal nehmen?  :Grinnnss!: 
Wre ja schon nett, sich auch vor der Mndlichen nochmal hier auszutauschen!

----------


## abi07

Ja, da bin ich auch schwer dafr, v.a. weil ich vor dem Mndlichen noch viel grere Angst habe als vor dem Schriftlichen. Und da knnen mir noch 1000000 Leute sagen, dass da kaum jemand durchfllt...hilft trotzdem nichts...

Von mir aus knnen wir hier bleiben, aber ein neuer Thread wre auch okay - ich schliee mich der Mehrheit an... :hmmm...:

----------


## wischmopp

Ich bin auch dafr, dass Ihr uns alle auf dem Laufenden haltet! Wir sind ja vor dem Schriftlichen zusammengewachsen, da will ich doch wissen, wie es weitergeht! Und mitfiebern. Und Daumen drcken.

In welchem Thread bleibt natrlich Euch berlassen, wobei ich mich natrlich freue, wenn dieser hier weiterlebt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mir ist es auch wurst, ob wir einen neuen Thread machen oder den hier nehmen.. ist berall nett  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Calaysa

Ich hab mich ja auch ne Weile nicht gemeldet aber immer still mitgelesen . Ich bin auch gern wieder dabei zur mndlichen, ob hier oder in nem anderen Thread ist mir auch relativ egal .

----------


## abi07

Dann lasst uns doch hier bleiben, falls niemand was dagegen hat. Alleine schon der Bequemlichkeit halber... :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Gut, bleiben wir hier!  :Grinnnss!: 

Wisst ihr schon, wann ihr wieder mit dem Lernen anfangen wollt?
Ich kann nur eins sagen: ich hab seit der Schriftlichen fast alles wieder vergessen...  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Dito. Habe noch keinen Plan und keine Ahnung, wann und vor allem WIE es losgehen soll...

----------


## Autolyse

Einen Monat vor der Prfung sollte reichen...hoffe ich.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Finde ich gut, muss dann nicht solang suchen  :Grinnnss!:  Wann wird es denn soweit sein?

----------


## Ava83

Ich fiebere auch mit euch mit und drcke allen die Daumen, also unbedingt hier Bescheid sagen  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Mai/Juni 2015.

----------


## tortet

Ach, das ist noch massig... ich habe ca. eine Woche vorher ein paar Sachen angeschaut, 4 Wochen vorher finde ich bertrieben.

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ja, aber ihr wart ja auch noch voll in der Materie drin vom Lernen frs Schriftliche. Ich persnlich wrde jetzt das Schriftliche sicher nicht mehr bestehen und mit wenig theoretischem Hintergrundwissen ist das Mndliche wahrscheinlich auch eher schwierig...

----------


## Linn

> @tortet: Ja, aber ihr wart ja auch noch voll in der Materie drin vom Lernen frs Schriftliche. Ich persnlich wrde jetzt das Schriftliche sicher nicht mehr bestehen und mit wenig theoretischem Hintergrundwissen ist das Mndliche wahrscheinlich auch eher schwierig...


Sieht bei mir genauso aus.


Ich wrde den Thread brigens gerne behalten. Der hat uns so schn durchs 2. Examen gebracht, warum nicht auch durchs dritte. Aber eine Anpassung des Titels durch die Moderatoren fnde ich nett. Hinter F 2014 sollte noch ein: + F 2015  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## abi07

Dann vielleicht "[...] - Mixed Bag F 2014/2015", oder?

----------


## Linn

> Dann vielleicht "[...] - Mixed Bag F 2014/2015", oder?


Find ich gut!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

> @tortet: Ja, aber ihr wart ja auch noch voll in der Materie drin vom Lernen frs Schriftliche. Ich persnlich wrde jetzt das Schriftliche sicher nicht mehr bestehen und mit wenig theoretischem Hintergrundwissen ist das Mndliche wahrscheinlich auch eher schwierig...


Das Schriftliche wrde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr bestehen.... so detailliert braucht man das meiner Erfahrung nach frs Mndliche aber nicht und ihr kommt ja frisch aus der Praxis, mit gutem Basiswissen. Es wird sehr praxisbezogen gefragt.

----------


## abi07

Ja, aber ich glaube, du unterschtzt den Effekt des Lernens fr das Schriftliche. Ohne theoretische Kenntnisse kann man auch praxisbezogene Fragen nicht beantworten. Im PJ kriege ich ja auch oft praxisbezogene Fragen gestellt und kann sie oft nicht oder nur ungeordnet und "nicht gut" beantworten. 
Wenn ihr die Zeit gehabt httet, httet ihr mit Sicherheit auch frher fr das Mndliche angefangen, vor allem, wenn das Wissen vom Schriftlichen sich so extrem verflchtigt hat... :hmmm...:

----------


## wischmopp

Ich denke, das hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ich hab auf die Mndliche auch komplett anders gelernt als auf die Schriftliche. Und ja, vermutlich htte ich wirklich auch frher zu Lernen angefangen, wenn ich Zeit gehabt htte. Schon allein, um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Ich denke aber heute auch, dass 1 Woche pro Fach dicke reicht, eigentlich reicht auch weniger... Das Allereffektivste fr mich waren die Treffen mit meiner Prfungsgruppe. Wir haben alle nach demselben Plan gelernt und jeweils zum Abschlu eines Faches uns gegenseitig ausgefragt. Und die letzten beiden Tage dann nochmal alles. War super, so hatten wir dann auch etwas mehr Sicherheit im frei Referieren... Es ist doch immer gut, die Prfer erstmal mglichst lang totzuquatschen, bis sie selbst zum Fragen kommen. Die Zeit ist ja vorgeschrieben.

@abi: Httest Du rckwirkend betrachtet lieber gleich die Mndliche gehabt? Also, findest Du es vom Lerneffekt her besser?
Ich denke auf jeden Fall, dass das PJ effektiver ist, wenn man vorher schon eine Lernphase hatte und nicht wie ich fast komplett blank rein bin...

----------


## abi07

@wischmopp: Ich wollte auf jeden Fall die neue Variante, also Schriftliches vor dem PJ. Und Mndliches vor dem PJ halt ich nicht fr sinnvoll, weil man die Sachen "am Patienten" ja wirklich erst im PJ lernt. Trotzdem denke ich schon, dass wir fr das Mndliche mehr lernen mssen, weil man einfach innerhalb eines Jahres wahnsinnig viel vergisst. Ich kann in einer Woche ganz sicher nicht die komplette Innere lernen. Nein, sicher nicht. Konntet ihr fr das Schriftliche auch nicht, obwohl wir ja sicher vorher alle schon mal alles fr irgendwelche Klausuren gelernt haben. Und genauso ist es beim Mndlichen. Klar, wir haben das schon fr das Schriftliche gelernt, aber das ist jetzt eben wieder weg. Sorry, aber ich muss da quasi "von vorne" anfangen...

Aber nochmal: Ich bin unendlich froh, nach der neuen AO das Schriftliche vor dem PJ gemacht zu haben. In jeder Hinsicht ein Vorteil!!! Trotzdem kann man meiner Meinung nach die Vorbereitung auf das Mndliche mit dem Schriftlichen erst ein paar Wochen vorher nicht mit der Vorbereitung auf eine Prfung ein Jahr spter vergleichen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich stimme zu 100% mit abi berein. Habe nahezu alles wieder vergessen seit der Schriftlichen, daher werde ich wohl wieder 2-3 Monate lernen einplanen vor der Mndlichen.

----------


## Muriel

Du wirst nur sehr wahrscheinlich diese Zeit gar  nicht so recht nutzen, frchte ich. Wir hatten damals ja alle das dritte Stex nach dem PJ,  so richtig konnte sich aus meinem Umfeld keiner aufraffen, da noch mal wirklich reinzuhauen. Man hat mal was gelesen, klar, aber die Luft war raus. Und irgendwie ist es dann halt gegangen.

----------


## Linn

*schieb*

Liebe Mods, wrt ihr so nett und wrdet unseren Thread auch wieder anpinnen und die Ergnzung +F 2015 vornehmen?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

F2015 hat doch einen eigenen Thread, oder irre ich mich da?

----------


## Linn

> F2015 hat doch einen eigenen Thread, oder irre ich mich da?


Du irrst dich nicht. Aber bei denen dreht sich alles (zurecht) um das schriftliche (2.) Examen. Whrend wir das Schriftliche ja im Frhjahr 2014 hinter uns gebracht haben und im nchsten Frhjahr das Mndliche (3.) haben.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Hm, ich frag mal bei euch - wie sah es zwischen dem schriftlichen und PJ Anfang aus - musste man da noch die Bescheinigung zu Studiendekanat bringen oder irgendetwas wegen PJ Zulassung machen? Wrde ganz gerne mglichst frh zu mein Auslandstertial fliegen, um noch zumreisen zu knnen und entsprechend frh die Flugtickets buchen ^^ Hab eben aber Angst dass man da noch viel Papierzeug machen muss, und dann fliegt man weg und kommt zum zweiten tertial zurck und ist nichtmal zugelassen ^^

----------


## Linn

@Nessie: Es kommt darauf an, wo du das PJ machst. An deiner Heimatuni wird es wohl keine Probleme geben; die bekommt ja vom LPA Bescheid, ob du bestanden hast oder nicht. Das Problem bei mir war, dass ich das PJ-Zeugnis sehr spt bekommen habe (2 Arbeitstage vor PJ-Beginn) und da ich das erste Tertial extern machen wollte, musste ich das Zeugnis einscannen und der PJ-Beauftragten der anderen Uni senden. Es war also recht knapp. Ich wei aber nicht, ob das bei dir auch der Fall sein wird.

----------


## marie_e

Servusla! 
Ich meld mich auch zurck.  2 von 3 Tertialen geschafft, langsam packt mich die Nervositt :Blush: 
Wie ist es euch bisher ergangen? Wann startet ihr mit dem lernen?
Allen dennoch einen wunderschnen 4.Advent!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mich packt eher die Nervositt wenn ich an Bewerbungen und Arbeitsbeginn denke  :bhh:  Vor der nchsten Prfung graut es mir nicht wirklich. DAS kriegen wir auch noch rum. Ich werde mir 3 Monate zum Lernen nehmen und, wenn ich hoffentlich meinen Wunschtermin fr die Prfung im Juni bekomme, werde ich im Mrz richtig loslegen. Wann willst du anfangen? Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Lernzeit. Ist besser als PJ, finde ich...

----------


## marie_e

Ich habe mir vorgenommen Anfang des neuen Jahres zu beginnen.
Ach je...Bewerbungen....ja, da war ja auch noch was.
Mein Problem ist leider, dass ich immer schreeeeeecklich aufgeregt bin vor mndlichen Prfungen. Ich denke zwar nicht das einem noch jemand Steine in den Weg legen will, aber dennoch macht es mir Angst. 
Womit lernst du/ lernt ihr?
Ich will die Frage und Antwort Bcher lesen und mit Amboss kombinieren.

----------


## abi07

@Nessie: Bei mir war es genauso wie bei Linn - Zeugnis bzw. Ergebnismitteilung kam spt und musste fr das externe Tertial gescannt und dann gleich per Einschreiben nachgeschickt werden. 

@marie: Mir geht's hnlich - habe voll Angst vor der mndlichen Prfung. Ich kann mich da berhaupt nicht gut verkaufen. Ich hoffe auf einen sehr frhen Termin, damit ich mich dann noch voll auf die heie Phase der Roth-Vorbereitung konzentrieren kann und vielleicht auch noch einen greren Vorbereitungswettkampf machen kann. Auerdem dreh ich sonst durch...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich werde wieder mit dem Allex lernen und frs Wahlfach und Pharma (Karow) ein Extrabuch nehmen.Fr Chirurgie nehme ich vielleicht noch das Thieme KLB dazu... 

@marie- wann habt ihr die Prfungen? Fr mich wre Anfang des Jahres zu viel Zeit.

----------


## marie_e

Bei uns laufen die Prfungen vom 1.5. Bis 30.6.
Ist noch ne Menge Zeit, allerdings habe ich das Gefhl z Bsp von Chirurgie nix mehr zu wissen. Und die Wochenenden die ich noch arbeiten geh fallen ja auch aus mit lernen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ok, also sind bei euch die Prfungen genauso wie bei uns verteilt. Ich mchte halt gerne vorher meine Dr. Arbeit fertig bekommen. Na, mal sehen...  :Grinnnss!:  Wird schon alles!

----------


## wischmopp

Juhu, unser Thread lebt wieder!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Da muss ich ja gleich wieder regelmig mitlesen und mitfiebern und Daumen drcken.
Wer ist denn jetzt dann alles dabei?
Und wann erfahrt Ihr Eure 4. Fcher und Prfer?

Spannend!!!

Ich htte noch die Frage und Antwort-Bcher Innere, Chirurgie, Gyn und Ansthesie gegen Porto zu verschenken. Die wrde ich sehr gerne an jemanden von Euch ehemaligen Leidensgenossen verschicken. Ich hoffe, dies ist hier in diesem Thread in Ordnung, ich will ja nichts damit verdienen (@liebe Mods  :Grinnnss!:  )

@abi: Wann ist Roth? War nicht zur Jahreswende auch irgendwas?

LG an alle!

----------


## marie_e

Das wrde mich aber auch interessieren wann man das 4. Fach erfhrt! ?
Na jetzt wnsche ich erstmal allen ruhige besinnliche Tage und nen super Start ins 3. Tertial...wobei man den Starttermin ruhig ne Woche spter htte ansetzen knnen...aber na ja,  ist dann schon ne Woche rum.
Was habt ihr so als Wahlfcher?
Liebste Gre aus Nbg

----------


## Pampelmuse

Darf ich Euch alte Hasen noch was fragen?!  :Grinnnss!: 

Seid Ihr mit dem Tagesprogramm gut durchgekommen beim Lernen auf's Schriftliche? Ich mache mir gerade etwas Gedanken, da ich ab und zu noch arbeiten muss...

Ich habe jetzt von einer lieben Freundin viel Amboss-Materialien "geerbt". Wann habt Ihr mit den Amboss-Tabellen usw. angefangen? Erst am Schluss des 100 Tage-Plans oder spter?

----------


## wischmopp

> Darf ich Euch alte Hasen noch was fragen?! 
> 
> Seid Ihr mit dem Tagesprogramm gut durchgekommen beim Lernen auf's Schriftliche? Ich mache mir gerade etwas Gedanken, da ich ab und zu noch arbeiten muss...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt von einer lieben Freundin viel Amboss-Materialien "geerbt". Wann habt Ihr mit den Amboss-Tabellen usw. angefangen? Erst am Schluss des 100 Tage-Plans oder spter?


Ich hatte ca. 80 Tage zum Lernen, neben Kind und Nebenjob. Hat gut gereicht, das Tagespensum bekommt man super durch. Ich habe rein mit Amboss nach vorgegebenem Plan gelernt (wobei ich manche Tage/Fcher vertauscht habe, dann aber komplett), irgendwelche Extras hatte ich nicht.

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, alles wird gut! Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Pampelmuse

Danke Dir!!!  :Blush:

----------


## Linn

Sagt mal, wann fangt ihr so an zu lernen? 
Grundstzlich ist es bis Mai/Juni ja noch weit, aber da wir keine schriftliche vorher haben, muss ich lerntechnisch ganz sicher nochmal bei Null anfangen... Sonst htte ich im Mrz angefangen zu lernen. Aber jetzt bin ich mir doch unsicher, ob das ausreicht.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass ihr meine Frage auch schon durchdiskutiert habt. Pardon!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Linn- ich hoffe, dass wir bald den Prfungstermin erfahren. Ich habe mir Prfung ab Mitte Juni gewnscht. Dann wrde ich erst Mitte Mrz anfangen, das sind ja dann 3 Monate. Lnger habe ich fr die Schriftliche auch nicht gelernt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## marie_e

3 Monate klingt gut! 
Wann bekommt man denn den Bescheid fr die Mndliche?  4 Wochen vorher oder doch schon eher?

----------


## Autolyse

Mssen wir nicht erst einmal zugelassen sein? Dafr muss das Tertial ja beendet sein und das ist Ende April. Ich rechne mit der Zulassung zur mndlichen Prfung am 30.04. und erster mglicher Prfungstag wre damit der 05.05(Ladungsfrist sind 5 Kalendertage).

----------


## Calaysa

Das handhabt jedes LPA anders - soweit ich wei. Bei uns werden die Ladungen (unter Vorbehalt) zur mndlichen Prfung am 21.3. verschickt.

----------


## marie_e

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen dass man erst ne Woche vor der Prfung das 4.Fach erfhrt. Na wir werden sehen.

----------


## callowien

Hast du von den Frage-Antwort-Bchern noch was da? 
LG Callo




> Juhu, unser Thread lebt wieder!! 
> 
> Da muss ich ja gleich wieder regelmig mitlesen und mitfiebern und Daumen drcken.
> Wer ist denn jetzt dann alles dabei?
> Und wann erfahrt Ihr Eure 4. Fcher und Prfer?
> 
> Spannend!!!
> 
> Ich htte noch die Frage und Antwort-Bcher Innere, Chirurgie, Gyn und Ansthesie gegen Porto zu verschenken. Die wrde ich sehr gerne an jemanden von Euch ehemaligen Leidensgenossen verschicken. Ich hoffe, dies ist hier in diesem Thread in Ordnung, ich will ja nichts damit verdienen (@liebe Mods  )
> ...

----------


## wischmopp

> Hast du von den Frage-Antwort-Bchern noch was da? 
> LG Callo


Leider alle weg...

LG

----------


## abi07

Hey Leute, 

ich bin auch in meinem letzten Tertial "angekommen" (Wahlfach) und werde dann dort auch geprft. Das ist ganz gut, ich habe einmal die Woche Seminar beim Chef (Wahlfachprfer) und sehe und erlebe ihn ja auch sonst jeden Tag. Ich glaube, bei uns erfhrt man viertes Fach und Prfer so 3-4 Wochen vorher. Als Termin habe ich mir Anfang bis Mitte Mai gewnscht. Mein Mitstreiter (hat nur einer dasselbe Wahlfach am selben Ort gemacht) ist mit Mitte Mai einverstanden. Jetzt mssen wir halt noch schauen, dass es nicht mit dem Urlaub vom Chef kollidiert... :hmmm...: 

@wischmopp: Roth ist am 12. Juli und an Silvester habe ich mal wieder den Mnchner Silvesterlauf gemacht - hat wie immer viel Spa gemacht!

Ich kann mich leider nur selten melden, weil ich am PJ-Ort nur schlechten/begrenzten Internetzugang habe. Hoffe trotzdem, dass wir in Kontakt bleiben. 
Ich werde mich beim Lernen auch auf Fall- und Frage-Antwort-Bcher konzentrieren...

----------


## callowien

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass das alles so verschieden abluft. Hier ist kein Prfer vorher klar und sich Termine "zu wnschen" geht auch ganz und garnicht :-/ echt strange...obwohl da die Objektivitt schon los geht.

----------


## abi07

So, jetzt habe ich meinen Prfungstermin: 12./13. Mai, zweite Woche also. Das ist mir sehr recht. Jetzt msste ich nur noch zu lernen anfangen...naja, zwei Wochen PJ noch...

Und bei euch?

----------


## Nilaaa

woher zur Hlle weisst du jetzt schon deinen termin? den bekommt man doch4 Wochen vorher per brief vom LPA oder nicht???

----------


## Nilaaa

o ist das in jedem bundesland anders?

----------


## Muriel

Exakt.

----------


## Nilaaa

Ich werd wohl am 5.5. geprft hab also den ersten Termin wie soll ich lernen? lernt ihr mit amboss? innere nd chirurgie bereiten mir echt sorge. hab alles vergessen

----------


## abi07

Scheinbar hast du ja dann auch schon deinen Termin... :hmmm...: 

Ich wei auch noch nicht so recht, wie ich lernen soll, werde wohl die wichtigsten Sachen in Amboss lesen und sonst dann mit den Protokollen prferspezifisch lernen.

----------


## Nilaaa

ja aber sagen wir es mal so ich habs zufllig mitbekommen, der chef hat nicht aufgepasst...haha

----------


## Nilaaa

hab dann auch so getan als htt ich nix gehrt, aber regelhaft erfhrt man das bei uns nicht

----------


## marie_e

Och mennooooo....ich will auch endlich meinen Termin erfahren. 
Zur Zeit lese ich nur sporadisch mal ein paar Dinge die mich interessieren.  Aber gefhlt kann ich nix mehr...
Der Termin wrde mich dann mal bissi unter Druck setzen. Womit lernt ihr so?
Was ist euer Wahlfach? (Bei mir Ans..., werd wohl mit Frage und Antwort Bchern in Kombi mit Mller, Herold und Ans Taschenatlas lernen)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hallo Leute,

ich bin durch mit dem PJ (kaum zu glauben!!  :Grinnnss!:  und werde wohl morgen oder sptestens Mo wieder mit dem Lernen anfangen. Lerne wieder mit dem Allex. Zustzlich hab ich mir Frage und Antwort Bcher fr Innere und Chirurgie geholt und den EKG Kurs fr Isabel. Habe auch unheimlich viel wieder vergessen, aber das wird schon! 

Finds brigens super, dass unser Thread noch lebt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

Ich bin auch durch mit dem PJ und Ende Mai mit der Prfung dran. 
Jetzt beginnt das Lernen.
(Wenn nur der A*** ber mir, der seit 2 Jahren renoviert und das bevorzugt in meiner Prfungsphase, endlich aufhren wrde mit dem Bohr- und Hammerlrm....)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Willkommen zurck hier, Linn!  :Grinnnss!:  Schon super, das PJ hinter sich zu haben..  :hmmm...:  
Ich wollte eigentlich am Mo mit Lernen beginnen, hab aber die ganze Woche mit KrimsKrams und Entspannung verbracht. Tat auch mal gut, Sonne tanken, Thai Massage usw.  :Grinnnss!:  Heute Wohnung geputz und morgen gehts los!

----------


## abi07

Ich bin auch seit Donnerstag mit dem PJ durch und fange morgen mit dem Lernen an. Heute muss ich noch umziehen und morgen einen neuen Pass beantragen, aber dann... ::-oopss: 
Ich hab dann halt 7 Wochen, weil mein Termin gleich in der zweiten mglichen Prfungswoche ist. Das ist schon okay, das wollte ich ja so, aber eigentlich sollte es mich auch dazu anspornen, etwas frher mit dem Lernen anzufangen...aber in der Praxiszeit ging das einfach gar nicht, die Sprechstunde ging meistens bis 20.00 Uhr, danach hat man dann nicht mehr so wirklich Zeit und Lust...
Naja, Augen zu und durch.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bei mir gehts heute los, habe dann ziemlich genau 9 Wochen. Schon irgendwie krass wie schnell das Jahr vergangen ist. Die Schriftliche ist irgendwie noch so greifbar. Hoffe, das Wissen ist auch so schnell wieder da  :Grinnnss!: 

@abi- guten Umzug! Gehts wieder zurck nach W?

----------


## Linn

> Schon irgendwie krass wie schnell das Jahr vergangen ist.


Ja, auf jeden Fall. Ich fand's ganz komisch. Es gabe Tage, da dachte ich, es ginge nie vorbei, und pltzlich *schwupdiwup* war auf einmal wieder ein Tertial vorbei.  :Nixweiss: 





> Die Schriftliche ist irgendwie noch so greifbar. Hoffe, das Wissen ist auch so schnell wieder da


Das Gefhl habe ich wiederum berhaupt nicht.  :peng:  Ich fange gefhlt wieder bei - na, gut, vielleicht nicht Null aber sicher wieder bei - 20 an ungefhr (von 100).  :Gefllt mir nicht!: 
Nur das Lernen fllt mir noch _sehr_ schwer. 


@abi: Guten Umzug!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Danke, war extrem stressig und nachdem ich erst um 3.00 Uhr im Bett war, fiel der gestrige Tag lernmig schon mal ins Wasser. Immerhin habe ich den Pass beantragt und 2800 m im khlen Nass zurckgelegt... :Grinnnss!: 

@Miss: Nee, hab da ja schon lange keine Wohnung mehr - die Lernzeit verbringe ich in sdlicheren Gefilden, wo ich schn zum Vereinsschwimmtraining gehen kann... :Grinnnss!: 

Heute habe ich endlich angefangen. Ich lese ein bisschen in Amboss und mache ansonsten Frage-Antwort- und Fallbcher.

----------


## wischmopp

Ui - hab jetzt erst gemerkt, dass Ihr "unseren" Thread ja schon wieder animiert habt und schon wieder fleiig seid (oder zumindest schon drber nachdenkt  :hmmm...:  ).

Finde ich super!  :Gefllt mir!: 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder mitfiebern und Euch allen ganz fest die Daumen drcken!!! Gutes Hngenbleiben schon mal beim Lernen!!  :Rock:

----------


## Calaysa

So ich habe nun auch endlich meinen Termin - der ist erst Mitte Juni - nach etwas Startschwierigkeiten habe ich mich nun damit angefreundet. Nur mit Pharma als 4. Fach bei dem Chef, der auch viele Fragen stellt habe ich noch so meine Probleme, aber naja wird schon werden, hab zumindest noch Zeit um Pharma nochmal zu lernen.
Seit gestern bin ich auch mit dem PJ durch und muss mich jetzt erstmal orientieren, werde aber demnchst mit dem Lernen anfangen.

----------


## la Valentina

Hey Ihr fleiigen Lerner  :Grinnnss!: 
Habe noch das Fallbuch Chirurgie von Thieme, Patho in Frage und Antwort, Chirurgie in 5 Tagen
Teil 2, Das Zweite kompakt (Allgemeinmedizin, Ansthesie und Intensivmedizin, Arbeits- und Sozialmedizin, Rechtsmedizin) und Last Minute Pharma (das zwar markiert, aber mit versiegeltem Web-Zugangscode) abzugeben. 
Falls jemand von Euch Interesse hat, meldet Euch. Und Toi, toi, toi, Ihr werdet das packen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Huhu,

ich bin auch wieder mit dabei  :Smilie: 
Habe meinen termin Mitte Mai. Bin seit ner Woche mit PJ durch und seit dem Shoppen, putzen, wieder shoppen, Vorstellungsgesprche...nur nicht lernen :Grinnnss!: 
Naja, langsam muss ich mal los machen. Habe meinen termin, aber Prfer und 4. Fach gibt es erst 5-13 Tage vorher. Bld.
Will mit den Fallbchern lernen und abends bissl Ambos kreuzen zum Wissen breit fchern.
Bin gespannt eure Lernstrategien zu lesen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Huhu Grbelwolke,

schn, dass du auch wieder da bist  :Grinnnss!:  Hab auch ber eine Woche vertrdelt mit allerlei Kram nach PJ Ende und am Mo angefangen mit Lernen. Lief bisher eher schleppend.. Lerne wieder  mit Allex und Karow, ausserdem hab ich Frage und Antwort Bcher und EKG fr Isabel. Fllt mir schon leichter mit Bchern zu lernen, die ich schon mal durchgemacht habe.  Aber krass, dass ihr eure Prfer und 4. Fach erst so kurz vorher erfahrt?!

----------


## Linn

Ich arbeite mich auch gerade so langsam ins Lernen rein; ich habe ein bisschen gebraucht, um berhaupt anzufangen. Ungewohnt wieder vor den Bchern zu sitzen - aber bisher auch ganz ok.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, finde es auch ungewohnt und schaffe momentan nur so 2-4 Stunden; Habe aber dauernd diese "Ah ja, stimmt, das wusste ich doch schon mal - Momente"  :Grinnnss!:  Das erleichtert das Lernen gerade schon etwas,finde ich. Ganz neu ist das alles ja nicht. Mache grade Kardio + Pharma. Brauche aber ziemlich lange fr alles.  ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

Ich mache auch gerade Kardio...und habe das Gefhl, nie alles in 6 Wochen zu schaffen...naja, ich versuche mir immer wieder mantramig vorzusagen, dass ja eigentlich niemand durchfllt, wenn alles normal luft. Wird schon. 

Und langsam sollte auch der Kopf wieder freier frs Lernen werden - ich hing ja nur noch am TV/Internet wegen diesem Flugzeugunglck. Mein bester Freund ist Pilot und die Beschreibung dieses Copiloten trifft auf ihn vom Alter ber den Zeitpunkt der Bewerbung bei Lufthansa ber den frheren Wohnort, Hobbies und die Beschreibung seiner Wohnung fast 100%ig zu. Das war schon ein sehr...seltsames Gefhl. Er wohnt natrlich jetzt woanders und ist auch nicht bei Germanwings, aber ich fand die Gemeinsamkeiten "spooky". Aber nachdem wir jetzt telefoniert haben und uns nachher noch treffen, bin ich doch erleichert...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

abi, mir gings genauso. Habe andauernd das Lernen unterbrochen und hing vor dem TV um Pressekonferenzen usw. mitzubekommen. Ist halt schon ein sehr groes Unglck und das verfolgt einen auch eine Weile, auch wenn man nicht selbst betroffen ist. 

Mit dem Lernen gehts mir hnlich. Komme ziemlich langsam voran. Aber ich glaube, dass wir alle wahrscheinlich auch heute schon bestehen wrden.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## K0b1

Servus,

habe sehr lange hier nicht mehr reingeguckt. Jetzt wissen wir auch unsere Prfungsdaten (Anfang Juni) und ich kriege schon das Kotzen. Wir erfahren auch erst kurz vorher von wem wir geprft werden leider. Welche Bcher empfehlt ihr den fr die Mndliche direkt insbesondere Innere/CHirurgie/Ansthesie? Oder lernt ihr nur mit Amboss?

Beste Gre

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Welche Bcher empfehlt ihr den fr die Mndliche direkt insbesondere Innere/CHirurgie/Ansthesie? Oder lernt ihr nur mit Amboss?
> 
> Beste Gre


Allex und Fallbcher  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Miss_Verstandnis- welche fallbcher nimmst du? Die von Thieme?
Was meint ihr, wie alt drfen die Fallbcher sein?
Lese gerade die frage und Antwort Bcher und ab und zu was in den Top 120 Lernkarten von Amboss (printversion).
Hab irgendwie nicht so das Gefhl, dass sich mein Wissen ungemein erweitert...Aber den ganzen Allex? Oder nur die wichtigsten Themen nochmal (MI, LE, aHT, Diab.)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich hab auch die Frage und Antwort Bcher und hab schon vor den ganzen Band A vom Allex nochmal durchzumachen und Chirurgie in Band B...  :Grinnnss!:  Hab ja noch 2 Monate... vor der Schrfitlichen hab ich den ganzen Allex durchgemacht in einem Monat mehr  :hmmm...:

----------


## Linn

> Ich mache auch gerade Kardio...und habe das Gefhl, nie alles in 6 Wochen zu schaffen...naja, ich versuche mir immer wieder mantramig vorzusagen, dass ja eigentlich niemand durchfllt, wenn alles normal luft. Wird schon.


Ich mache zwar gerade nicht Kardio, aber grundstzlich habe ich auch genau die gleichen Gefhle.  :peng: 
Die Motivation lsst bei mir allerdings immer noch zu wnschen brig.

----------


## Gruebelwolke

Motivation? was ist das?
Bei mir auch so...drei bis vier stunden am Tag...mehr schaffe ich momentan nicht. Das wird sich hoffentlich noch steigern. Mache jetzt noch eine Woche Innere, dann Chirurgie, Wahlfach...dann kommen hoffentlich die Prferkombinationen. Finde, bei mndlichen prfungen ist immer viel Glck dabei. Irgendwie doof ohne Prferkombi zu lernen.

----------


## Nilaaa

lernt ihr infektio auch? und Themen wie kollagenosen und vaskulitiden??

----------


## Nilaaa

lernt ihr infektio auch? und Themen wie kollagenosen und vaskulitiden??

----------


## Linn

> lernt ihr infektio auch? und Themen wie kollagenosen und vaskulitiden??


Soweit muss ich erstmal kommen, dass ich mir darber Gedanken mache.  :Grinnnss!: 
(Ich denke eher ganz zum Schluss, falls ich dann noch Zeit habe.)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> lernt ihr infektio auch? und Themen wie kollagenosen und vaskulitiden??


Hab ich schon vor. Infektio auf jeden Fall, Kollagenosen und Vaskulitiden muss ich mal sehen.... so grob vielleicht.

----------


## wischmopp

> lernt ihr infektio auch? und Themen wie kollagenosen und vaskulitiden??


Also, in meiner Mndlichen wre das verlorene Liebesmh gewesen.
LE wrde ich jetzt schon lernen, aber alles andere? Hm... Bei uns wurden wirklich groe Themen gefragt, die einfach hufig vorkommen. Und die dann dafr je nach angestrebter Note mehr oder weniger ins Detail.

Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, alle Themen nochmal lernen zu wollen, kann ich zumindest fr mich sagen, wrde das mit dem Detailwissen nichts werden. Aber vielleicht seid Ihr da ja geistig aufnahmebereiter als ich, lblich ist so ein Vorsatz sicherlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Stimmt schon irgendwie. Man wird ja pro Fach nur ca. 15 Min. geprft. Ich glaube die Zeit ist schnell vorbei und da is nicht viel  mit Kollagenosen... es sei denn es steht explizit im Protokoll. Das gilt aber wohl auch fr Glomerulonephritiden und Immundefekte und so lustige Dinge..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mera1412

Hallo Leute
Ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Und wie nicht anders zu erwarten, sitz ich subjektiv wieder in der Scheie (mich darein zu reiten fllt mir komischerweise extrem leicht  :Grinnnss!:  )
Ich habe weder Prfungstermin/viertesPrfungsfach/ oder Prferkombi, so sind die Hamburger nunmal  :Traurig:  . Habe bisher wirklich ab und zu in Fallbcher reingeguckt und mich vor einigen Wochen/Monaten mit einem Kommilitonen 3 mal getroffen und Flle durchgemacht.

Aber meine Prfung knnte in 4-5 Wochen losgehen, und ich hab solche Panik mal wieder ;_;

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hallo mal wieder !  :Grinnnss!: 

habe jetzt mal so "nebenher" angefangen ein wenig in den Frage-Antwort Bchern zu lesen und finde die Frage da teilweise etwas strange. " gespaltener 2. HT, Mitralffnungston, Perthes Test?"  :Nixweiss:  :EEK!:   Wenn das so weitergeht, dann machen mich die Fragen eher nervs, als dass sie mir helfen..  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Hey, also ich mach das jetzt so (aus Zeitmangel - Hilfe, nur noch vier Wochen!!!), dass ich ein Fach (wobei die Innere-Gebiete als Fcher zhlen) pro Tag mache. Was ich da schaffe, schaffe ich, und was nicht, das wei ich dann halt nicht. Ich lese auch nicht mehr alles in Amboss, sondern nur die wichtigen Sachen oder bei den anderen dann nur die Abstracts, damit ich wenigstens grob wei, um was es sich handelt... :hmmm...:  Und ich mache auch die F-A-Bcher bzw. dieses "Mndliche Prfung Innere Medizin". Also das finde ich ganz gut (mache die Hrversion durch), whrend ich (@Miss) das Innere-Frage-Antwort-Buch ganz furchtbar finde. Teilweise 1-2-seitige Antworten...also ehrlich, schn, dass sie es ausfhrlich darstellen, aber das Buch nervt mich - viel zu anstrengend. Immer nur total offene Fragen. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass die Prfer dann vielleicht auch offene Fragen stellen, aber dann kann ich gleich die Titel von den Amboss-Lernkarten durchlesen und dann versuchen, die Lernkarte vor dem ffnen aufzusagen... ::-oopss: 

Insgesamt alles...ein riesen Mist. Ich wei einfach nix mehr. Man muss es knallhart so sagen. Das schne Wissen vom Schriftlichen ist irgendwo in den Tiefen des Hirns verschwunden und um es in aktives, wiedergabefhiges Wissen umzuwandeln, brichte es wesentlich mehr als vier Wochen. Alles, was ich jetzt also noch tun kann, ist, nicht vllig auszuflippen, gechillt noch zu lernen, was geht und dann hoffen, dass ich zwei gute Tage mit guten Fragen erwische. Und dann, ja dann...gibt es nur noch Feiern, Schwimmen, Radeln, Laufen...und vielleicht ein bisschen Diss... :bhh: 

@Miss: Du, sag mal, wie haben doch dieses Formular fr den Approbationsantrag gekriegt. Und ich hab es nicht so ganz kapiert...da steht doch, dass wir den Antrag vier Wochen vor der Prfung stellen sollen. Und das Fhrungszeugnis ist aber nur vier Wochen gltig...und um den Antrag zu stellen, muss ich doch das Fhrungszeugnis schon haben, oder? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Wie machst du das?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- wir brauchen ja ein amtliches Fhrungszeugnis, das wird direkt zur Approbationsstelle geschickt, nachdem du es beantragt hast. Und es ist soweit ich weiss 3 Monate gltig. Ich hab den Antrag schon gestellt und manche haben das schon im PJ gemacht.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ansonsten luft das Lernen so weit ganz ok. Habe doch einen ganz guten Wiedererkennungseffekt irgendwie. Lerne im Moment nur Innere mit Pharma, Patho und Radio.. Chirurgie dann ca 8 Tage (fr Chirurgie lerne ich nur Allgemein/Viszeral oder Unfall je nach Prfer..), Wahlfach 14 Tage und 4. Fach 4-5 Tage. 
Hast du dein 4. Fach schon, @abi?

----------


## Mera1412

Gott bin ich beruhigt, dass abi auch nur 4 wochen zum Lernen hat. High Five, Leidensgenosse  ::-oopss: 

Ich will einfach meine Prfer schon kennen, das nervt mich nicht zu wissen, wann es endlich losgehen soll  :Frown: 
Ich freu mich auf den Juli!!!!!!!!!!! Hajo.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hallchen mal wieder,

jemand hier?  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin mit Gastro mit am Start und freue mich auch wenn es endlich rum ist...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## melba_

Ich bin auch dabei... mache gerade Pulmo und versuche das heute halbwegs zu beenden. Morgen dann vielleicht Hma. Kommt mir alles relativ sinnlos vor, habe keine Zeit irgendwas zu wiederholen und werde sowieso fast alles wieder vergessen und im entscheidenden Moment durcheinander hauen  :Grinnnss!: 

Fhlt ihr euch eigentlich fit in Sachen krperliche Untersuchung? Das kam bei uns im Studium sehr kurz und ich mache das mehr oder weniger wie ich es fr richtig halte, aber so richtig gut beigebracht hat uns da nie jemand was.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich fhle mich bezgl. krperliche Untersuchung auch nicht fit, vor allem weil auch im PJ fast nie mal jemand mit drauf geschaut hat oder kontrolliert hat, was man so untersucht. Ich habe das Buch "Anamnese und Untersuchung " von Thieme und da gehe ich vor allem die Themen Herz, Lunge, Abdomen und Gefe nochmal gut durch. Falls ich einen Unfallchirurgen bekomme, werd ich  natrlich noch Gelenkuntersuchung usw. machen.. Und ich muss mir auch vorher einen genauen Plan fr die Epikrise machen. Bin da auch nicht ganz so sicher  :Nixweiss: 
Wann bist du denn dran , melba?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Klopf, Klopf!  :Grinnnss!:  Wo seid ihr denn alle?
Ich lerne gerade Nephro und bekomme nchste Woche endlich 4. Fach und Prfer. Und ich freue mich tierisch, wenn es in 4 Wochen rum ist...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gerri-S

Hey Leute, 
ich wollt mal fragen wie es so bei euch steht? 
Ich hab bis jetzt das MEX von Elsevier, das F A Buch Chirurgie, das Fallbuch Ansthesie und 50 Flle Innere "gelesen" und hab gefhlt nix behalten und kann glaub ich keinen Satz aktiv wiedergeben, geschweige denn irgendeine Klassifikation auswendig. :Nixweiss: 
Mit was lernt ihr die Sachen denn richtig? Mit den Amboss Lernkarten oder mit irgend nem Lehrbuch? Ich wei das hrt sich echt viel an, aber hab dafr auch belst lang gebraucht und irgendwie ist nichts dabei rumgekommen  :grrrr....:  Ich will einfach nur, dass es in 3 Wochen vorbei is

----------


## Linn

> das Fallbuch Ansthesie und 50 Flle Innere "gelesen" und hab gefhlt nix behalten und kann glaub ich keinen Satz aktiv wiedergeben, geschweige denn irgendeine Klassifikation auswendig.
> ...irgendwie ist nichts dabei rumgekommen  Ich will einfach nur, dass es in 3 Wochen vorbei is


Geht mir haargenauso. Aktuell lerne ich vllig unkoordiniert so dies und das...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So,  nun wirds erst. Habe nun die offizielle Ladung zur Prfung erhalten. Prfer und 4. Fach sind super!  :Grinnnss!:  Kann also nix mehr schief gehen hoffe ich!

----------


## callowien

Hallo liebe Mitleidenden...
so, dass Schriftliche isr 14 Tage her und nun sitz ich jeden Tag rum und versuche mir was fr die Mndliche zu merken...und irgendwie gehts mir haargenauso...ich lese und lerne und zack...alles weg, oder ich kanns nur total ungeordnet wieder geben.

mein 4.Fach ist leider total daneben...und ich muss da quasi bei null anfangen :-/ Das erhht jetzt die Motivation nur bedingt. Ich habe aber "noch" 4 Wochen Zeit...habt ihr einen Plan? Also so richtig mit Struktur? gibts noch wen, der auch erst die Schriftliche durchstehen musste, weil alte AO?

----------


## Linn

> Habe nun die offizielle Ladung zur Prfung erhalten.


Echt - jetzt schon? Ist das in deinem Bundesland normal? (Hast du nicht erst in 3-4 Wochen Prfung?)
Ich wrde mich so arg freuen, wenn ich die offizielle Ladung auch schon htte. Hmrpf

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, hab in ca 4 Wochen. Das ist bei uns blich. Wann bekommst du die Ladung und wann ist dein Termin?
Irgendwie werd ich jetzt doch ein wenig aufgeregt...  :Grinnnss!:  Hach...

----------


## callowien

wir haben die Ladungen seit dem 21.4. und die frhesten Termine gehen ab 4.5. los...also hier bekommen alle zur gleichen Zeit die Ladung, unanhngig davon wann man dran ist.

----------


## rirateme

Hallo, alle zusammen ! Lang ist es her (ber 1 Jahr  :Grinnnss!:  ), da war ich auch in diesem Thread frs 2. Stex. Jetzt habe ich in 3 Wochen Mndliches und dachte ich geselle mich mal wieder dazu !

Ich hab ein Riesenproblem - ich hab seit ein paar Wochen mehr oder weniger unmotiviert vor mich hin gelernt, und dann vor ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal eine Fragerunde mit einem Kommilitonen gemacht. Dabei habe ich gemerkt, dass ich NICHTS aktiv wiedergeben konnte ! Ich hab also bisher falsch gelernt - das reine Durchlesen war alles fr die Katz !

Jetzt schreibe ich mir alles raus, gehe es im Kopf und nach Mglichkeit laut durch und wiederhole usw. .......aber es sind nur noch 3 Wochen !!! Panik !
Ist das in so kurzer Zeit mglich ? Noch jemand hier der in einer hnlichen Situation ist ?

----------


## wischmopp

> Hallo, alle zusammen ! Lang ist es her (ber 1 Jahr  ), da war ich auch in diesem Thread frs 2. Stex. Jetzt habe ich in 3 Wochen Mndliches und dachte ich geselle mich mal wieder dazu !
> 
> Ich hab ein Riesenproblem - ich hab seit ein paar Wochen mehr oder weniger unmotiviert vor mich hin gelernt, und dann vor ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal eine Fragerunde mit einem Kommilitonen gemacht. Dabei habe ich gemerkt, dass ich NICHTS aktiv wiedergeben konnte ! Ich hab also bisher falsch gelernt - das reine Durchlesen war alles fr die Katz !
> 
> Jetzt schreibe ich mir alles raus, gehe es im Kopf und nach Mglichkeit laut durch und wiederhole usw. .......aber es sind nur noch 3 Wochen !!! Panik !
> Ist das in so kurzer Zeit mglich ? Noch jemand hier der in einer hnlichen Situation ist ?


Huhu rirateme  :Grinnnss!: 

bei mir war das bis zum Schlu so, dass ich dieses Gefhl hatte. 
Und dann im Mndlichen ging es doch, das ist bei Dir ganz sicher auch so! 
Ich persnlich z.B. fand die F-A-Bcher total demotivierend, weil da alles so furchtbar ausfhrlich drin steht, wie man es im Leben nicht wiedergeben kann. Und oft einfach in einer Ausdrucksweise, die einfach nicht "meine" ist.

Versuch doch einfach, Dir selbst oder irgendjemandem (bei mir musste auch oft mein Sohn oder meine Katze herhalten), ein bestimmtes Thema zu erklren. Da merkst Du dann ganz gut, wieso Du ins stocken kommst.... Und die Prfer helfen ja auch weiter, man muss ja kein Referat halten!

Du packst das schon, viel Erfolg!!

Auch an alle anderen natrlich!

----------


## Laelya

> Hallo, alle zusammen ! Lang ist es her (ber 1 Jahr  ), da war ich auch in diesem Thread frs 2. Stex. Jetzt habe ich in 3 Wochen Mndliches und dachte ich geselle mich mal wieder dazu !
> 
> Ich hab ein Riesenproblem - ich hab seit ein paar Wochen mehr oder weniger unmotiviert vor mich hin gelernt, und dann vor ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal eine Fragerunde mit einem Kommilitonen gemacht. Dabei habe ich gemerkt, dass ich NICHTS aktiv wiedergeben konnte ! Ich hab also bisher falsch gelernt - das reine Durchlesen war alles fr die Katz !
> 
> Jetzt schreibe ich mir alles raus, gehe es im Kopf und nach Mglichkeit laut durch und wiederhole usw. .......aber es sind nur noch 3 Wochen !!! Panik !
> Ist das in so kurzer Zeit mglich ? Noch jemand hier der in einer hnlichen Situation ist ?


ich kann dir den tipp geben, dir einfach mal einen kommilitonen zu schnappen, pro tag ein fach und dann einfach mal fallbeispiele durchspielen. meine Freundin kam extra zu mir. wir haben dann wirklich alle Fcher einmal durchgeschafft mit schwerpunkt auf die altprotokolle und ich habe so einfach frei reden gebt.
das wissen hast du sicher (wenn du schon alles gelernt hast) jetzt musst du nur noch lernen es wieder zu geben  :Grinnnss!: 

brigens. berall stand immer (auch in den Protokollen etc) dass die Prfer es mgen, wenn man geordnet machen widergibt. tatschlich war es aber bei mir bei allen 4 prfen so, dass wenn ich dann mal loslegen wollte von a-z wie man es gelernt hat, dass schnell unterbrochen wurde und sie tiefer gefragt haben.

sprich: wenn sie merken, dass du was du was zum Thema weit gehen sie eh weiter in die tiefe und stellen direkt fragen...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mir gehts mit den Frage-Antwort Bchern genauso, dass ich sie demotivierend finde. 

Bei mir ist heute Infektio dran; nur Sepsis, Staphylokokken und Streprokokken und so ein bisschen Antibiotika. Dann kommt Onko.... 

Freu mich auf die Zeit danach!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gerri-S

> Hallo, alle zusammen ! Lang ist es her (ber 1 Jahr  ), da war ich auch in diesem Thread frs 2. Stex. Jetzt habe ich in 3 Wochen Mndliches und dachte ich geselle mich mal wieder dazu !
> 
> Ich hab ein Riesenproblem - ich hab seit ein paar Wochen mehr oder weniger unmotiviert vor mich hin gelernt, und dann vor ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal eine Fragerunde mit einem Kommilitonen gemacht. Dabei habe ich gemerkt, dass ich NICHTS aktiv wiedergeben konnte ! Ich hab also bisher falsch gelernt - das reine Durchlesen war alles fr die Katz !
> 
> Jetzt schreibe ich mir alles raus, gehe es im Kopf und nach Mglichkeit laut durch und wiederhole usw. .......aber es sind nur noch 3 Wochen !!! Panik !
> Ist das in so kurzer Zeit mglich ? Noch jemand hier der in einer hnlichen Situation ist ?



Mir gehts genauso, man muss sich aber auch klar machen, dass z.B. in den F.A Bchern die Fragen ja ideal beantwortet sind, wenn man das so hinkriegen wrde, wre das ja nahezu perfekt, ich glaube da muss man kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man sich daran misst. Ich versuche die wichtigsten Themen mit den Amboss Lernkarten nochmal zu machen, da ist die Struktur gut vorgegeben und die meisten Prfer haben gesagt, wichtig ist ihnen, dass man irgend eine Struktur hat, an der man sich lang hangelt, der Rest ergibt sich durch bestimmte Fragen daraufhin... hoffe ich zumindest :Traurig:

----------


## rosenrot27

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
ich stoe auch mal wieder dazu. Bei mir sind es noch 5 Wochen, aber Prfer wei ich leider auch noch nicht.
Sagt mal wie habt ihr das mit den Vorgesprchen vor? Habt ihr bestimmte Fragen, die ihr den Prfern stellen wollt?
Wir schaffe das alle!! ::-winky: 
Viele Gre.

----------


## Linn

> Ja, hab in genau 4 Wochen. Das ist bei uns blich. Wann bekommst du die Ladung?


Zwischen 1 und 2 Wochen vorher. Der spteste Termin, an dem wir die Ladung kriegen "drfen" ist 5 Werktage vorher.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@rosenrot- meine Gruppe und ich haben nun schon 2 Termine mit den Prfern. Ich will vor allem fragen wie der Ablauf sein wird- wann wir den Patienten bekommen, wie die Epikrise sein soll, wann man die abgibt. Die Stoffgebiete kennt man ja schon gut aus den Protkollen... 

@Linn- das ist ja krass!  :Keks:  So spt? Und ihr erfahrt so spt auch erst euer 4. Fach?

----------


## K0b1

> Hallo, alle zusammen ! Lang ist es her (ber 1 Jahr  ), da war ich auch in diesem Thread frs 2. Stex. Jetzt habe ich in 3 Wochen Mndliches und dachte ich geselle mich mal wieder dazu !
> 
> Ich hab ein Riesenproblem - ich hab seit ein paar Wochen mehr oder weniger unmotiviert vor mich hin gelernt, und dann vor ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal eine Fragerunde mit einem Kommilitonen gemacht. Dabei habe ich gemerkt, dass ich NICHTS aktiv wiedergeben konnte ! Ich hab also bisher falsch gelernt - das reine Durchlesen war alles fr die Katz !
> 
> Jetzt schreibe ich mir alles raus, gehe es im Kopf und nach Mglichkeit laut durch und wiederhole usw. .......aber es sind nur noch 3 Wochen !!! Panik !
> Ist das in so kurzer Zeit mglich ? Noch jemand hier der in einer hnlichen Situation ist ?


Hey, also wenn du noch jemanden zum reden suchst: ich habe zwar erst in 5 Wochen aber ich habe dafr keinen Lernpartner, weil ich alleine geprft werde. Ggf. skypen oder so. Bin wirklich nicht sehr fit und habe das gleiche schlechte Gefhl wie du!

Lg

----------


## Linn

> @Linn- das ist ja krass!  So spt? Und ihr erfahrt so spt auch erst euer 4. Fach?


Ja, leider erst so spt. Das 4. Fach haben wir schon etwas frher erfahren. Immerhin. 


@rosenrot: Wir stellen uns den Prfern vor und fragen nach, ob sie auf bestimmte Themen besonders Wert legen und ob es irgendetwas gibt, was sie ausschlieen (knnen).

----------


## marie_e

Hallo ihr Lieben,
auch ich habe letztes Jahr mit euch Examen gemacht...und natrlich jetzt auch mitgelesen.
Hatte mir einen frhen Prfungstermin gewnscht und hatte am 5./6.5. nun mein Mndliches.
Begonnen zu lernen habe ich vor Ostern, als ich dann meine Prfer und das 4. Fach (Pharma) wusste habe ich ausschlielich anhand der Protokolle gelernt. Macht das auch!!!!! ich habe nur in meinem Wahlfach Ans das Frage und Antwort Buch komplett gelesen, in Chirurgie und Innere haben mich die Antworten einfach nur erschlagen. Fr Innere war mir die Checkliste Innere sehr hilfreich, da man anhand der DD`s immer einen berblick im Kopf hat und sich dann in die einzelnen Themen vertiefen kann. Muss gestehen, dass ich da dann auch den Herold zum lernen genommen habe. Mein Chirurgie Prfer war ein Orthopde...da habe ich auch die Checkliste ausgeliehen. Wer noch einen Amboss Zugang hat dem kann ich nur empfehlen diesen auch zu nutzen. Da ich wusste dass mein Innere Prfer der Chef der Rheumatologie ist, habe ich diese Themen alle im Amboss gelesen und gelernt. Fr Pharma habe ich meine Vorlesungsfolien durchgeackert und den Karow zu Rate gezogen.

Insgesamt kann man aber sagen, dass die Prfer einem nichts schlechtes wollen, sie helfen auf die Sprnge wenn man mal nicht weiter kommt.
Ich wnsche euch allen noch gaaaaaaanz viel Durchhaltevermgen und viel Kraft fr die mndliche!!!!!!!
Vielleicht konnte ich ja dem ein oder anderen weiterhelfen was man zum lernen benutzen kann.
Einen dicken  :Knuddel: an alle!!!!!

----------


## wischmopp

Glckwunsch, marie!!! Juhu, geschafft, aus und vorbei!!!

Viel Spa beim Feiern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Marie! Du hast es geschafft!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Marie!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## loko

hallo,
was passiert, wenn das schriftliche bestanden wird und man im mndlichen durchfllt.
mssen dann beide teile wiederholt werden?
ich kann leider fr die mndliche nur 7 tage lernen, da ich erkrankt war.
desweiteren wrde ich gerne wissen, ob es eine statistik bzgl. der mndlichen prfung vorhanden sind, wieviele leute durchfallen?
fr informationen bin ich sehr dankbar.

----------


## loko

p.s.: 
ich habe das schriftliche april 2015 geschrieben, mndliche in einer woche

----------


## Calaysa

Man muss (soweit ich das wei) nur die Prfung wiederholen, die man nicht bestanden hat.
Wenn du aber im April erst die schriftliche hattest, dann hast du doch noch gut Wissen davon da, dann sollten auch 7 Tage machbar sein. Immer positiv denken, das wird schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Siratel

Wieso schreibt eigentlich keiner mehr ?? 

Als ob ihr alle lernen wrdet....  :bhh: 

Wie ergeht es euch so?

----------


## abi07

Hey, sorry, habe mich in dem hllischen Lernmarathon der letzen Wochen nicht mehr gemeldet - bin nun auch seit gestern rztin! Fr mich war die Prfung der absolute Horror, v.a. der zweite Tag. Und mega anstrengend. An beiden Tagen jeweils 4 h Patienten untersuchen und vorbereiten und dann direkt im Anschluss jeweils eine Stunde Prfung bzw. am ersten Tag eine 1/2 h bei Patient 1, dann eine 1/2 h Pause, whrend mein Mitsteiter an seinem ersten Patienten geprft wurde und dann nochmal eine 1/2 h bei Patient 2. Am ersten Tag waren die vier Stunden Vorbereitung der Horror, weil sie einfach viel zu kurz fr zwei komplexe Patienten waren, und am 2. Tag fand ich die Prfung selbst horrormig, was aber an der Auswahl der geprften Themen lag (keine einzige Frage zu meinem Wahlfach-Patienten - die totale Unverschmtheit, wenn man das vier Stunden lang vorbereitet hat).  So, will euch aber nicht abschrecken - es ist ja gut ausgegangen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Solara

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, abi !

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Glckwunsch abi und der Horror der Prfung ist schnell vergessen  :hmmm...:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Abi, Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Geniess es, rztin zu sein!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Abi, auch hier nochmals Herzlichen Glckwunsch von mir!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Danke euch allen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

Juhu, Glckwunsch, abi!!! Genie es!

----------


## Stephan0815

Na denn, gz Abi. Jetzt haste es auch hinter dir, glaub dann drfte unser Semester so langsam komplett durch sein.  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

Danke euch beiden!

@Stephan: Hab keine Ahnung, was du mit "unser Semester" meinst - ich war in so vielen verschiedenen, dass ich mich keinem zugehrig fhle... :hmmm...:  Blde Diss...
Kenne aber durchaus noch ein paar Leutchen, die in meinem ganz ursprnglichen Semester waren und noch im PJ stecken (also dann insgesamt 16 Semester machen)... :hmmm...:

----------


## Mera1412

Auch von mir Herzliche Glckwunsch, abi  :Smilie:  (komisch, wieso dachte ich, du wrst ein Typ?? ;D)

Mein Termin steht nun auch fest: 9.06. und 10.06 und mein Losfach ist Pathologie...ich hab meinen Brief letzten Mittwoch bekommen und seitdem nur halbherzig mal hier mal da was gelesen, und vor 3 Tagen angefangen, das Kurzlehrbuch AINS zu lesen (habe Ansthesie Wahlfach).

Davor hab ich wochen- und monatelang immermal versucht, die Fallbcher in Chirurgie und Innere zu bearbeiten, aber pro Tag hab ich nur ein paar Flle bearbeitet, manchmal gar nichts, manchmal bis zu 10.
Ich fhle mich total unwissend und unvorbereitet. Es gibt nie ein Thema, wo ich mir denke "Ja, das sitzt", sondern es fehlt immer irgendwas.
Ich verstehe auch gar nicht, wieso ich so unmotiviert bin...letztes Jahr zu schriftlichen war das schon eine Tortur und zur mndlichen habe ich auch frhzeitig angefangen, mich mit Unterlagen und Bchern einzudecken, aber Pustekuchen. Gleiches Problem wie letztes Jahr, nur dass ich jetzt noch spter anfange irgendwas zu tun und sehr frh resigniere  :Frown: 

Protokolle gibt es nur 1 Seite pro Prfer (auer bei einer, wo es ein wenig ausfhrlicher ist). Einen Termin mit den Prfern haben wir nur 1 von 4 bekommen bisher...

Ab morgen habe ich exakt 21 freie Lern-Tage (und der restliche heutige Tag). Irgendwie steh ich wieder vor einem Berg, wo ich nicht wei, wo ich anfangen/ansetzen soll  :Frown: 

Ich springe stndig von Lehrbuch zu Lehrbuch, da ist es kein Wunder am Ende des Tages nicht effektiv voran zu kommen. Was meint ihr, was ich in der verbliebenen Zeit noch machen soll? Need Help  :Nixweiss:   :Heul:

----------


## Siratel

Hi

also ich hatte heute den 1.Tag und es war wirklich sehr entspannt. Hatte ich mir nicht "einfach" vorgestellt". Sehr sehr kollegiales Gesprch. Netter als wenn man sonst vor dem Patientenzimmer befragt wird beim PJ oder so. Einfach kollegial. Htte ich das gewusst, htte ich wahrscheinlich nicht genug gelernt  :Grinnnss!: .

Also es waren nur basics, wirklich nur. 

Morgen zweiter Tag. 

Wnsche allen noch alles Gute !

----------


## abi07

@Mera: Kein Problem, das kann man ja aus meinem Benutzernamen auch nicht unbedingt erschlieen... :hmmm...:  Danke fr die Glckwnsche. 

Bzgl. des Lernens ging es mir exakt genauso wie dir. Und ich hatte brigens auch Patho als 4. Fach. Mein Problem war irgendwie auch, dass es fr das Mndliche keine Lernplne/Vorgaben oder irgendwas gibt. Beim Schriftlichen war das so klar und einfach: Kompendium/Amboss durcharbeiten/lesen (musste ja nur passiv hngen bleiben, Wiedererkennung...) und dann kreuzen. 

Kannst du den ganzen Tag lernen? Oder kommt da was dazwischen? Sind Vormittag und Nachmittag in etwa gleichwertig? Dann wrde ich an deiner Stelle jeden Tag doppelt rechen, als Vormittag + Nachmittag = 2 Lerneinheiten. Dann bleiben dir 42 Lerneinheiten brig. Lernmaterial scheinst du genug zu haben - dann musst du dich unbedingt fr ein Hauptlernmedium pro Fach entscheiden. Sonst verzettelst du dich. Lerne zuerst das Wichtigste - ergnzen kannst du dann immer noch. Nimm dir jedes Fach einzeln vor und berlege dir, was du mindestens schaffen musst in den drei Wochen. Ich hab z.B. fr Innere und Chirurgie einmal Amboss gelesen, aber in Innere nur die wichtigsten Lernkarten ganz gelesen, beim Rest nur das Abstract. Damit hatte man dann auch Patho schon erledigt - normalerweise fragen die im 4. Fach nicht ber Amboss-Niveau hinaus und wenn doch, dann wird es nicht wirklich stark gewichtet. Ansonsten hatte ich fr Chirurgie sehr viele Protokolle (Prfer recht neu an meinem Prfungsort, aber es gab sehr viele Protokolle von einer anderen Uni), die ich alle gut durchgearbeitet hat (und das war wirklich sehr lohnend!) und in Patho hat er im Vorgesprch ein paar Themen vorgegeben. In Innere hab ich "Mndliche Prfung Innere Medizin" in der MP3-Version durchgemacht. Zum Wahlfach kann ich natrlich bei dir nichts sagen, denke aber, dass Ansthesie auch nicht so ausufernd ist, oder? 
Wie luft das denn bei euch mit Patienten etc. in der Prfung? 
Ich persnlich habe auch sehr, sehr viel Zeit ins Untersuchen investiert. Habe das Zeug bei "Praktische Fhigkeiten" bei Amboss alles durchgemacht, internistisch-chirurgische Untersuchung, neurologische und orthopdische. Hab mir jemanden geschnappt und jeden Tag ein paar Untersuchungen durchgemacht, wieder und wieder, bis jeder Handgriff sa. Dazu gut erklren knnen, also z.B.: "Wenn ich das und das feststellen wrde, wrde es fr das und das sprechen..." 
Genau wissen, was man tut und warum man es tut, war meinem Chirurgen sehr wichtig. Hab entsprechend auch die Anatomie zu den Gelenken nochmal grob gelernt, tastbare Knochenpunkte usw. 
Habe dann auch vom Chirurgen ein entsprechendes Lob beim Untersuchen bekommen, was wohl bei ihm sehr selten ist. Das kommt schon mal sehr gut an, wenn man da keinerlei Unsicherheit zeigt. 
Ansonsten auch das an praktischen Fhigkeiten, worauf deine Prfer stehen, z.B. EKG/Lufu/Blutbild...mein Internist hat rein gar nichts mitgebracht, aber der Chirurg dafr umso mehr Rntgenbilder (Gelenke und Abdomen). Im Prinzip hat darauf am 2. Tag die ganze Chirurgie-Prfung aufgebaut. Sind aber immer schn eindeutige Sachen - mit Bildchen schauen in Amboss ist man also bestens bedient. 
Und dann eben noch so Specials, mein Chirurg wollte z.B. oft, dass man eine Aufklrung demonstriert. Da dann schn strukturiert und in Patientensprache vorgehen. 

Es ist schwierig, beim Mndlichen zu beraten, weil da eben so viele individuelle Unterschiede sind. Wenn du magst, kannst du mir die Details zu Prfern und Prfungsablauf auch per PN schicken und dann knnen wir uns zusammen eine Strategie berlegen. 

@Siratel: Na, das hrt sich doch schon mal gut an! Viel Erfolg fr Tag 2!

----------


## Linn

Herzlichen Glckwunsch,abi!!!!!

Ich bin jetzt auch durch. (So richtig fassen kann ich das aber noch nicht...)

----------


## abi07

@Linn: Danke, und dir auch herzliche Glckwnsche, Frau Kollegin!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mera1412

Danke abi, fr deinen ausfhrlichen Bericht. 
Ich kann mich einfach auf kein Medium ruhigen Gewissens einlassen. Das macht mich wirklich verrckt.
Mein grtes Problem ist, dass ich eine absolute Nachteule bin. Ich wache frhestens (!) um 10 uhr auf, wo andere schon seit 3 h mit dem Lernen angefangen haben, dann komm ich nur schwerlich aus dem Bett, und bis ich das erste Buch in die Hand nehme, ist es dann 12-13 Uhr. Da beginnt der Tag mit der ersten Resignation ("Schon wieder so spt dran, das wird nie was  :Heul: ") 
Darum gibt es keinen "vormittag" fr mich. Wenn ich meine Phasen unterteilen msste, wre es "Nachmittag" und "Nachabend". Bis Mitternacht konzentriert lernen geht gut, wenn ich ab 18 Uhr mich ran setze. 

Aber meistens beginnt der Nachmittag mit einer miesen Laune, sodass es nie zu diesen "zwei" Phasen kam.

Wir hatten unser Vorgesprch gestern gehabt. Da hie es, dass wir am ersten Tag einen chirurgischen und internistischen Patienten bekommen werden, bei dem die Prfung berwiegend aus den praktischen Aspekten bestehen wird. (Da solle auch alles mglich sein, von neurologisch bis orthopdisch...) und selbstverstndlich zwischendurch einzelne fallbezogenen Fragen.
Unser EpikrisePatient wird separat behandelt, den bekommen wir vor den Prfungsterminen, auf den wir uns auch konzentrieren und thematisch auseinander setzen sollen, weil der zweite Tag daran ansetzen wird. Daraufhin kann natrlich alles thematisch weiter ansetzen und ausgeufert werden.

Das Gute ist, dass die Chirurgin (Vorsitz) HerzCh ausgeschlossen hat und unfallchirurgisch mehr die Basics hren mchte (Frakturlehre, im Rntgen die Fraktur sehen knnen). Der Internist wollte uns nicht sprechen, aber wir haben intern mitbekommen, dass er bspw. keine Glomerulonephritis fragen wird ("Der kann das selbst nicht!"), er ist auch eher Gastroenterologe und Endoskopiker.
Der Pathologe soll absolut nett sein, mit dem treffen wir uns morgen.
Und der Ansthesist trifft sich mit uns nchste Woche, aber die Chirurgin hat uns schon erzhlt, dass sie bereits mehrere Prfungen mit ihm hatte und er mehr basale Dinge hren mchte und dass er verglichen zu anderen Ansthesie Prfungen absolut fair sei und keine abgefahrenen Sachen abfragt. 

Das klingt zwar auf den ersten Blick alles total fair und machbar, aber mich macht die Tatsache fertig, dass ich meine, dass alle anderen weiter sind als ich und ich nichtmal die basalen Themen sicher beherrsche und es ganz viele Dinge geben wird, die ich auf Anhieb nicht erklren kann. Wenn ich die wenigen Protokolle lese, denk ich erst "Jo, eigentlich machbar, wenn ich das mal lesen wrde", dann hufen sich die Themen und ich wei nicht, wo ich ansetzen soll, weil ich gefhlt alles nachlesen und erarbeiten muss.

Bisher habe ich:
fr Chirurgie aus dem Fallbuch Chirurgie von Thieme die ersten 40 Flle erarbeitet (wo meine Mitprflinge das Buch durch haben...)
fr Innere ein paar Themen aus dem "Mndliche Prfung Innere Medizin" besprochen. (wo die anderen das andere Thieme Fallbuch durch haben)
fr Ansthesie unser Lernskript zu Teilen gelesen (...das will ich nichtmal kommentieren, wieviel die eine schon fit in dem Thema ist)
und fr Patho natrlich noch nichts getan (...)

Es sind nur noch 20 Tage Zeit. Yay  :Heul:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ui, herzlichen Glckwunsch, Linn!! Habe dir fest die Daumen gedrckt! Hoffe es war nicht so schlimm wie befrchtet.  :Grinnnss!: 

@mera- mach dich nicht so verrrckt und hre vor allem nicht auf die Anderen. Das wird schon. Du hast sicher genug Vorwissen vom Schriftlichen!  :Top:

----------


## Mera1412

Aber man wird schlielich mit allen anderen mit geprft, da ist es doch normal sich verrckt zu machen, wenn man wei dass man selbst das schwchste Glied der Gruppe ist  :Frown:

----------


## Linn

Danke, abi und miss!

@Miss: Nein, im Endeffekt war die Prfung nicht so schlimm, wie ich dachte  :Grinnnss!:  , aber _sehr_ sehr anstrengend. Ich war ohne Ende aufgeregt, bin in einer 4er Gruppe geprft worden (also auch zeitlich ziemlich lange) und es ist total doof, wenn gute Themen "weg" sind, weil deine Mitstreiter sie vor dir hatten. Ich bin ziemlich froh, dass ich jetzt durch bin (und gar nicht mal so schlecht  :hmmm...:  ). Ich muss aber auch sagen, die Benotung war sehr fair. Eine Freundin von mir meinte: "Wer auftaucht, hat eigentlich schon bestanden." Das ist natrlich ein bisschen bertrieben, aber es geht schon in die richtige Richtung.

@Mera: Ich habe mich auch verrckt gemacht, aber du hast echt noch 20 Tage. Das ist ziemlich viel Zeit und du kannst noch sehr viel lernen. Das Wichtigste ist jetzt, dich nicht so bekloppt zu machen, dass das mit dem Lernen nicht mehr klappt. Und sich mit anderen zu vergleichen ist wirklich doof. Denn damit machst du dich nur unglcklich und es hilft dir nichts (ich wei, das sage ich jetzt so einfach...).

----------


## Mera1412

Hatte heute das Gesprch mit dem Pathologen...und die anderen wissen wirklich so viel mehr als ich.
Wie kann man sich nur so viel Detailswissen merken D: Ich beschrnk mich im Leben immer aufs Wesentliche D:

Und danke frs Mut zusprechen. Ich will mittlerweile wirklich nur, dass ich bestehe ;_; Ich halt diesen Stress irgendwie nicht mehr aus.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Linn- das hrt sich super an. Freu  mich fr dich!  Bin leider auch in einer 4er Gruppe, von daher wird es lang. Denke aber auch, dass die Zeit schnell rum geht, man ist ja recht beschftigt. 

Mera, du schaffst das!! Drei Wochen ist viel Zeit!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Doppelt

----------


## che76

> Danke abi, fr deinen ausfhrlichen Bericht. 
> Ich kann mich einfach auf kein Medium ruhigen Gewissens einlassen. Das macht mich wirklich verrckt.
> Mein grtes Problem ist, dass ich eine absolute Nachteule bin. Ich wache frhestens (!) um 10 uhr auf, wo andere schon seit 3 h mit dem Lernen angefangen haben, dann komm ich nur schwerlich aus dem Bett, und bis ich das erste Buch in die Hand nehme, ist es dann 12-13 Uhr. Da beginnt der Tag mit der ersten Resignation ("Schon wieder so spt dran, das wird nie was ") 
> Darum gibt es keinen "vormittag" fr mich. Wenn ich meine Phasen unterteilen msste, wre es "Nachmittag" und "Nachabend". Bis Mitternacht konzentriert lernen geht gut, wenn ich ab 18 Uhr mich ran setze. 
> 
> Aber meistens beginnt der Nachmittag mit einer miesen Laune, sodass es nie zu diesen "zwei" Phasen kam.
>  (...)
> 
> Es sind nur noch 20 Tage Zeit. Yay


Ich war letztes Jahr in hnlicher Situation- PJ fertig, zweites Kind mit fast zwei Wochen Versptung entbunden, drei Wochen zum Lernen. Ich hatte, durch Kind 1 vor dem PJ, kaum noch Vorwissen was Details angeht, nur eine vage Idee von Allem. Ich bin auch der Typ, der am besten von 19.00 Uhr bis 1.00 Uhr Nachts lernt (das war vor den Kindern, seitdem "stehlen" sie mir genau meine optimale Lernzeit), daher habe ich vormittags/mittags/nachmittags, wenn es die Kinder erlaubt haben, maximal ein, zwei Stunden gelesen, abends im Schnitt nochmal zwei, drei Stunden. Im Medium zu springen finde ich nicht schlimm, immer wenn mir ein Krankheitsbild eingefallen ist, das ich nachlesen wollte, habe ich es gemacht, und zwar in einer wilden Kombi aus Bchern, Amboss (wenig) und Internet. 

Sicher war ich mir nur bei Anamnese/Epikrise und krperlicher Untersuchung, also allem Klinisch-Praktischen aus dem Stationsalltag. Am ersten Tag habe ich mich also vllig darauf konzentriert und auf gute Fragen gehofft (ich habe bei Weitem nicht alles lernen knnen und vorher auch noch nicht frs Schriftliche gelernt/gekreuzt). Es war machbar aber schwer/stressig, am zweiten Tag wollte ich nicht hingehen, weil die "Schutzzeit" fr die Untersuchung wegfiel und ja doppelt so viele Fragen kommen sollten wie am Vortag. Ich dachte, mit meinem rudimentren Vorwissen wird es nieeeeee etwas! Alle Mitprflinge waren unglaublich gut vorbereitet und voll im 100 Tage Lernplan aufgegangen. Das gab mir schon ordentlich ein mulmiges Gefhl.

In Chirurgie hatte ich am ersten Tag in der zweiten Runde bei einem Thema einen Komplettausfall (aus Zeitgrnden auf Lcke gelernt, diese wurde prompt erfragt...) und habe es aber auch so gesagt, da ich es leider im Moment berhaupt nicht wte, insgesamt wurde es aber doch eine zwei (hatte auf eine vier gehofft). Begrndung des Chirurgen? Ich wre am ersten Tag so souvern und gut insbesondere im praktischen Teil gewesen (gab viele Fragen am Krankenbett), da es heute einfach ein Ausfall sein mute, knne jedem Mal passieren, Schwamm drber. ABGEFAHREN, ich dachte, ich spinne! 

20 Tage sind knapp, aber ausreichend, wenn Du Dich nicht zu viel frustrieren lsst vom scheinbar mangelnden Fortschritt oder Deiner Lerninkonsistenz, was Zeiten angeht. Sieh es so - Alles was Du lernst ist besser als nichts zu lernen, jedes Stck Wissen ist ein Teil von Deinem Prfungspolster. Wenn Du mittags schon grimmst, da Du frher httest anfangen sollen, blockierst Du Dich nur. Mach einfach lnger, oder so lange Du willst. Ich kann nur empfehlen, den bestmglichen Eindruck bei der Patientenuntersuchung am Anfang zu machen, dann stehst Du schon mal als souverner Prfling da. Ich habe auch keine Sonderdinger gemacht, die ich im PJ nicht gemacht habe, sondern alles so, da ich mir sicher war und Handgriffe routiniert gesessen haben. Nie gebte Alternativuntersuchungen (oder weitergehende Neurountersuchungen z.B.) habe ich, wenn es sich ergeben hat, nur mndlich erlutert und gefragt, ob ich es zeigen soll (wollten sie eigentlich nie).


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, 20, oder nunmehr 17(?) Tage sind knapp, aber kein Grund, aufzugeben! Ich bin eher der Glas-halbvoll Typ, also wrde ich mir sagen da es immerhin nicht nur sieben Tage sind, yay!  :hmmm...:  Ganz im Ernst, viel Glck, wenn Du nur halbwegs konstant jeden Tag irgendetwas machst, wirst Du es hchstwahrscheinlich packen. Und wenn Du mal nichts weit, lieber ehrlich sein als herumzuraten, und sich ggf. versuchen, etwas herzuleiten. Du sollst ja nicht zeigen, da Du Facharztwissen hast, sondern da eine halbwegs solide Basis da ist und der Wille, bei Nichtwissen logisch vorzugehen und sich in die richtige Richtung zu bewegen/vorzuarbeiten.
Wenn Du halbwegs fr die Schriftliche gelernt hast, ist das allemal genug Vorwissen fr diese Basis, die abgefragt wird!

Entschuldigung fr die Lnge... ;-P

----------


## Mera1412

Danke che...fr die Laune hast du mir definitiv mehr als geholfen (insbesondere fr die lange Ausfhrung und die Mhe die du gemacht hast - vielen dank!!) ich versuche mich zusammen zu reien und so viel wie geht zu machen. Ich merke schon, dass ich einfach auf mega Lcke lerne, weil ich schlicht langsam voran komme (ich brauche fr ein Thema einfach zu lange). Dass meckern kontraproduktiv ist, hab ich die letzten Wochen ja gut zu spren bekommen...aber wenn ich hre, dass man auch bei lckenwissen noch was reien kann, macht das einfach Mut. da ich das in meiner nheren Umgebung noch von keinem gehrt hatte, dass es dennoch mglich ist, weil sich alle zu gut vorbereitet hatten, hatte ich bei mir mal wieder die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Danke danke danke...ich TU einfach was geht und werd schauen mssen. Ich berichte definitiv nach.

----------


## abi07

Ich schliee mich che an - die Untersuchung und das Auftreten am und der Umgang mit dem Patienten ist absolut entscheidend! Ansonsten geht es bei den Fragen (zumindest bei uns, wird aber woanders nicht anders sein) sehr viel um DDs. Meistens luft es nach dem Motto: Ein Patient kommt mit den und den Beschwerden zu ihnen - was machen Sie, an was denken Sie? Dann sagst du IMMER und in jedem Fall: Anamnese (speziell XY), krperliche Untersuchung (dabei achte ich vor allem auf xy). Dann weiter mit wenig invasiven Dingen wie Sono. DDs am besten strukturieren, also z.B. infektiologische Dinge, metabolische Dinge...und immer mit den wichtigsten/dringlichsten Dingen anfangen. Also bei Thoraxschmerz erstmal MI und nicht muskuloskelettale Probleme...
Und auch beim Untersuchen habe ich immer erst gesagt, dass ich erst den Patienten frage, wo er Schmerzen hat usw. Also nicht gleich wild drauflos untersuchen. Und immer mit dem Patienten kommunizieren!!! Ganz wichtig! Sagen, bevor man irgendwo draufdrckt...

----------


## Mera1412

HM...hoffe das luft bei mir auch so ab, wie ihr das beschreibt...ich werde mich drauf einstellen mit den Patienten wie im PJ zu reden, das war immer sehr positiv angekommen, wie ich sie untersucht hatte...aber dann hatte ich nichts beschrieben, das muss ich noch ben.

Trotzdem danke bis hierher...die letzte Woche war auch deutlich produktiver. Einfach gucken...ich hab in innere so furchtbare Defizite, mal sehn wie das enden wird...

----------


## che76

:Grinnnss!:  Innere war auch mein grtes Lckenfach, weil es einfach ein hllisches Fach mit Verbindungen zu Allem anderen ist. So viele DDs... @_@ :-/ Aber auch da gilt es, die wichtigsten Basics zuerst abzudecken, die man auch oft sieht bzw. in der Klinik selbst oft gesehen hat. Grundlegende Infektionen (Pneumonie/HWI), die groen Stoffwechselerkrankungen, DDs fr Dyspnoe, LAE, akutes Abdomen, Fieber, Sepsis, Meningitiden... also nicht in Herold-Genauigkeit, sondern vom _klinischen Bild_ her solltest Du es einordnen knnen. Der Internist hatte bei uns oft die Szene "Patient mit Dyspnoe kommt in die Rettungsstelle... was tun sie zuerst und woran denken Sie?" 
Vor Allem wollen sie in den theoretischen Fragerunden (ohne Patienten) glaube ich sehen und hren, da Du jemanden mit Anzeichen eines Bauchaortenaneurysmas/einer Dissektion/eines Infarktes/eines Spannungspneumothorax nicht ewig links liegen lt, sondern prinzipiell in die richtige Richtung fragst (also ausnahmsweise  :hmmm...:  mal nicht erst eine halbstndige Sozial- und Sexualanamnese beim akut dyspnoeischen Verkehrsunfallsopfer mit 70er Sttigung). Wenn das richtig ist und Du nur bei den Details hngst (irgendwo mu ja eine Lcke sein, wenn die Zeit drngt), gibt es im schlimmsten Fall keine supergute Note, aber Du fllst auch nicht durch. Nur nichts Lebensbedrohliches bersehen oder ins Fettnpfchen treten und den Patienten aktiv gefhrden, indem man den Opa mit dringendem V.a. Herzinfarkt in der RST noch aufs Ergometer bis 175 Watt setzt. <-- so ist in etwa die grobe Richtung.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

---> rztin!!! Unglaublich aber wahr!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal die allerherzlichsten Glckwnsche!!!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Vielen Dank, abi!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

YAY!!! Super, Miss!  :Knuddel:

----------


## Calaysa

Glckwunsch  :Gefllt mir!:  ::-winky:  :Top:  :Party: 


Will auch, naja noch knapp drei Wochen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> ---> rztin!!! Unglaublich aber wahr!!


Yesssssss!!! Gratuliere!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Dankeschn, Pampelmuse.  :Grinnnss!: 

Sagt mal, wer hat den jetzt die Prfung noch alles vor sich??

----------


## Mera1412

Ich am Dienstag und Mittwoch  :Heul: 
Keine Ahnung, wie das enden wird  :Wand:  Irgendwas hab ich die letzten Monate definitiv falsch gemacht.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Das wird schon, Mera! Ich drcke ganz fest die Daumen, dass du gute Themen bekommst!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Calaysa

Ich bin nchste Woche Dienstag und Mittwoch dran

----------


## Organspende

Knnen die fertigen rztInnen mal ein Feedback zur Vorbereitung auf das mndliche Examen geben? Mit welchen Lehrbchern ihr euch vorbereitet habt? (Fallbuch, Frage&Antwort,...)  ::-winky:  :Loove:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mera ich drcke dir die Daumen! Du schaffst das!! Hoffe du berichtest danach wie es gelaufen ist.

@organspende- Ich hab sowohl fr die Schriftliche wie auch fr die Mndliche mit dem Allex gelernt und wrde das auf alle Flle wieder so machen, da es ein super gutes Buch ist. Habe mir auch die Frage&Antwort Bcher gekauft ( weil alle damit lernen... ) und fand sie dann aber so sch****, dass ich sie nach 3 Seiten weggelegt habe und nicht mehr verwendet hab. Zustzlich habe ich noch das Anamnese und Untersuchungsbuch von Thieme verwendet und fr Pharma den Karow. So bin ich super gefahren und kann es nur weiterempfehlen. Wenn man richtig gelernt hat, sind Fallbcher meiner Meinung nach total unntig.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Mera: Alle Daumen sind gedrckt - du schaffst das!!!

@Organspende: Ich habe mit Amboss und "Mndliche Prfung Innere Medizin" in der MP3-Version gelernt. Frage-Antwort-Bcher fand ich auch nicht so toll und die Fallbcher haben mich auch nach ein paar Seiten angenervt, weil die Fragen zu den Fllen eigentlich genauso waren, als wrde ich in Amboss die Lernkartenberschriften zugeklappt lassen und mir dazu was berlegen...
Also diese MP3-Version von dem Thieme-Buch fand ich wirklich ziemlich gut, da waren die Antwort kurz, realistisch und nicht so berladen wie in den F&A-Bchern. Und Amboss fr die Grundlagen, ansonsten Prfungsprotokolle. Und die Amboss-Videos fr die Untersuchungen. 

So, 4 Bewerbungen verschickt, 4 Vorstellungsgesprche, alle noch diese bzw. Anfang nchster Woche.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sun.flower

> Ich hab sowohl fr die Schriftliche wie auch fr die Mndliche mit dem Allex gelernt und wrde das auf alle Flle wieder so machen, da es ein super gutes Buch ist.


Stimmt es, dass die Endspurt-Hefte von Thieme exakt der kleingehexelte Allex sind? Oder seht ihr Unterschiede im Aufbau/ Inhalt/ Qualitt?
Liebugel auch mit dem Allex, allerdings sind mir so dnne Heftchen deutlich lieber als die 3 dicken Wlzer - hat man irgendwie schnere Erfolgsgefhle  :Big Grin:  Kann jemand aus Erfahrungen berichten?  :hmmm...: 


P.S.: NICE, abi07!! Glckwunsch zur ersten Etappe und gedrckte Daumen fr die Vorstellungsgesprche.  :Grinnnss!:  In welche Richtung verschlgt es dich denn?

----------


## abi07

Danke, sun.flower! Die 4 Huser sind in unterschiedlichen Gegenden, aber dem Bundesland bleibe ich treu... :hmmm...:

----------


## sun.flower

Gibt ja auch allen Grund dazu, ist schlielich das schnste von allen!  :Big Grin:  ::-angel: 

und mit Richtung meinte ich eigentlich die Fachrichtung, aber auch nett zu wissen  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

:Grinnnss!: 
Ja, das ist mir jetzt im Nachhinein auch aufgefallen, dass dich das wahrscheinlich eher interessiert... :hmmm...: 
Ich will Innere machen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mera, wie war es? Ich hoffe es ist alles gut ausgegangen fr dich?

----------


## Mera1412

Tut mir leid, ich hab die Plattform hier ganz vergessen ^^

Vorneweg: Bestanden. Wie ich finde mit Ach und Krach und mit der Gnade aller Prfer zusammen. Aber so richtig "euphorisch" war ich danach nicht, hat sich auch jeder darber gewundert. Bin einfach nicht stolz auf meine "Leistung". Naja, selbst schuld.

Und jetzt trau ich mich nicht mit der Note an der Uni zu bewerben  :Frown:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Mensch Mera1412 - ich freue mich riesig fr Dich, dass Du bestanden hast und rztin bist!!! Ist doch vllig egal wie die Prfung lief - das Ergebnis zhlt!
Du darfst Dich also ganz sicher richtig freuen  :bhh: 
Klar gibt es an der Uni jetzt einige Leute, die notentechnisch besser sind als Du, aber eine Note sagt noch gar nichts ber den Menschen aus, der dahinter steckt. Ich kenne Dich zu wenig um zu wissen, ob Du evtl. in Deinem Wunschfach schon famuliert, PJ gemacht oder eine Doktorarbeit geschrieben und daher z.B. gute Zeugnisse hast? Es gibt sicherlich andere Dinge neben der Note, die Dir weiterhelfen knnen und wenn es nur Dein fester Wille ist es zu probieren.
Viel Erfolg dabei!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Mera  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Mera, ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Sei stolz auf dich!!! 

Und mach dir nicht zu groe Gedanken wegen der Note. Hatte bisher zwei Bewerbungsgesprche und beide Chefs haben vorher - ganz offensichtlich - gerade mal das Anschreiben berflogen. Okay, es war keine Uni dabei, aber zumindest ein greres Haus. Der Chef hat dann zum Schluss nochmal schnell die ausgedruckte Bewerbung durchgeblttert, aber das war mehr eine Formalitt, glaube ich...
Und der OA, der dabei war, hat mich dann beim Rumfhren nur gefragt, ob ich das Mndliche schon hinter mir habe. Noten haben niemanden wirklich interessiert.

----------


## Mera1412

Danke Leute, das ist alles mega lieb von euch, wirklich. Vllt habe ich die Tatsache noch nicht richtig realisiert, keine Ahnung. 
Der Grund warum ich mich nicht zu bewerben traue ist, dass ich quasi dort geprft wurde, wo ich PJ hatte und auch mich bewerben wollte. Habe von der Chirurgie und von der Inneren (anderes Haus) Arbeitszeugnisse bekommen, die meiner Ansicht nach ganz gut klingen, und zu PJ Zeiten habe ich auch extrem rein gehauen, etliche berstunden gemacht, bin fr viele Male bei Ops fr andere PJler eingesprungen, der sonst immer sehr cholerische Chef hat mich die appendix rausnehmen lassen und gelobt (war schon ganz cool)...Aber meine Doktorarbeit (ebenfalls aus dem Wunaschbereich) lag lange brach und als ich neuerdings meinen Betreuer darauf ansprach, dass ich sie gerne nach dem Examen weitermachen wrde, hie es dass er das nicht mehr betreuen wrde weil er keine Forschung mehr mache.
Die Ambitionen waren zwar da, aber in der Ausfhrung ist einfach viel schief gelaufen. Und mit der Tatsache, dass meine Prferin in meinem Wunschbereich arbeitet, hab ich irgendwie Angst vor einer weiteren Blamage...
Und dass sich der Chef an mich erinnert, glaube ich kaum...da ist die Fluktuation im Bereich einfach so hoch und mein PJ liegt mittlerweile ein Jahr zurck...

Ich hatte mir berlegt ob ich nicht ein Gesprch mit meiner Prferin aufsuchen sollte, um eine Rckmeldung zu bekommen...denk mir aber dann, dass das doch doof wirken muss...


Naja...trotzdem DANKE AN ALLE HIER. Ihr habt mich echt am besten ermutigt.

----------


## abi07

@Mera: Jetzt bewirb dich doch erstmal - was hast du zu verlieren? Kopf hoch! Aber die Freude und der Stolz kommen immer ein bisschen verzgert, wenn es nicht ganz so gelaufen ist, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat...

Ich hab was zu vermelden - bin "unter Dach und Fach", am 1.8. geht's los! Habe die Zusage eben per Mail bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass der Vertrag bereits den Postweg angetreten hat.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

Super, abi, das freut mich total fr Dich!

Innere, stimmts? Bin schon gespannt auf Deine Berichte! Bei mir geht's ab Mitte August dann auch mit Innerer weiter... dann knnen wir ja gemeinsam jammern  :Grinnnss!: 

@Mera: Von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Du hast es geschafft, das ist alles, was zhlt!

----------


## Mera1412

> @Mera: Jetzt bewirb dich doch erstmal - was hast du zu verlieren? Kopf hoch! Aber die Freude und der Stolz kommen immer ein bisschen verzgert, wenn es nicht ganz so gelaufen ist, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat...
> 
> Ich hab was zu vermelden - bin "unter Dach und Fach", am 1.8. geht's los! Habe die Zusage eben per Mail bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass der Vertrag bereits den Postweg angetreten hat.



Erstmal herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir. Ist sicher ein komisches Gefhl, jetzt pltzlich arbeiten zu "drfen". Ich finde der Gedanken daran ist schon seltsam...dann ist man pltzlich selbst der Stationsarzt und kann sich nichtmehr davor verstecken...

Und ja, du hast recht...es kommt so langsam...je mehr Zeit vergeht und die Details zu der Prfung verblassen, desto mehr kann ich mich ber den Ausgang freuen. Ich hatte anscheinend echt nur Anlaufschwierigkeiten  :Big Grin: 
Ich werd mich demnchst wohl auch bewerben mssen. Ich hatte gestern ein Gesprch mit einem ehemaligen PJ Kollegen, der jetzt schon in der UnfallCh angefangen hat...der meinte auch, ich msse bescheuert sein, wenn ich mit meiner Bewerbung warte  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Calaysa

Melde mich auch nochmal kurz zu Wort:
Bin seit gestern auch (endlich) fertige rztin, auch wenn ich es noch schwierig zu realisieren finde.
Fange am 1.7. auch schon zu Arbeiten an, muss also sehen dass ich alles fix bekomme.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Calaysa!

----------


## abi07

Von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!: 

1.7. ist schon frh...ich fange ja am 1.8. an und verzweifle gerade bei der Wohnungssuche so kurzfristig...

----------


## Calaysa

Danke  :Grinnnss!: .
Wenn man noch umziehen muss ist das tatschlich schwierig und sehr knapp. Wir knnen aber hier wohnen bleiben, also zumindest um das muss ich mich nicht kmmern  :bhh: . Dafr muss ich sehen, dass die Approbation schnell da ist, ich mich bei der rztekammer anmelde, etc., aber wird schon  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Daher bin ich sehr froh, dass ich erst am 1.9. anfange  :Grinnnss!:  Approbation hab ich aber immer noch nicht, das dauert ganz schn lange. Habe auch schon angerufen, da ich sie ja fr den Arbeitsvertrag und alle weiteren Formalitten brauche...

----------


## Mera1412

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir Calaysa  :Smilie: 

Und allen einen angenehmen Start in die Arbeitswelt. Ich bekomm echt ein mulmiges Gefhl, wenn ich an Arbeit denke  :Big Grin:

----------


## Autolyse

Auch durch.
Jetzt ist es amtlich, dass ich ein widerlicher Streber ohne jegliche praktische Begabung oder Sozialkompetenz bin.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mera, das mit dem mulmigen Gefhl kenn ich  :Grinnnss!:  einerseits freue ich mich total, andererseits wird mir auch mulmig  :Woow: 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, autolyse!  :Grinnnss!:  Den 2. Satz verstehe ich aber nicht so ganz ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Autolyse

Danke.
Formulieren wir es so: Ich habe in allen drei Prfungen mit der bestmglichsten Note abgeschlossen. Das weckt gewisse Vorurteile.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mit alle drei Prfungen meinst du die drei Staatsexamina? Da gibt es sicher mehr Leute mit diesen Noten und Vorurteile weckt das ja nur dann, wenn andere davon wissen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Autolyse

Ja.
Ich setze sehr stak darauf, dass es im Endeffekt ohnehin niemanden interessiert. Ist ja Gott sei Dank nicht Jura, wo einzig und allein die Staatsexamensnote zhlt.  :Grinnnss!: 
Da ich ohnehin dieses Jahr nicht einmal Bewerbungen schreiben werde wird das wohl passen.

----------


## abi07

Na dann herzlichen Glckwunsch, Autolyse!  :Top: 

Bei mir wurde nicht nach Noten gefragt, aber der Chef, bei dem ich jetzt auch anfange, hat im Vorstellungsgesprch die Bewerbung nochmal durchgeblttert und dann lchelnd gesagt, dass ich ja gute Noten htte (aber keine drei Einser... :hmmm...: ). Hatte aber den Eindruck, dass es vollkommen wurscht gewesen wre. 
Habe mehrere Zusagen bekommen und das Entscheidende war, so mein Eindruck, mein PJ-Wahltertial bzw. die gute Beurteilung daraus. War aber auch was Spezielleres.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Autolyse, ist das dein Ernst?? Denkst du allen Ernstes es wre bei der Bewerbung ein Nachteil, dass du Bestnoten hast? Du willst doch jetzt nicht wirklich hren, dass hier jemand sagt " Nein du, das ist nicht so schlimm, dass du nur Einser hast!"  :Wand:

----------


## Mera1412

Jetzt knnte man ja eine Grundsatzdiskussion starten...Ist es schlimmer mit 3 Einsen in den Staatsexamina und dem Vorurteil, dass man der komplette Streber sein muss, oder mit eher schlecht als rechten Noten, die man geradeso bekommen hat, weil man eine Vollkatastrophe im Lernen war :P

Autolyse, wir knnen gerne die Noten tauschen ;PPPP

----------


## Eva90

Ein Oberarzt meinte mal zu mir, wir stellen jeden lieber an, als einen, der nur Einser hat. Beim Abi msse man wohl durch den NC die vielen Einser akzeptieren, aber im Studium nicht mehr ;). 
Aber wenn du dich nebenher auch viel sozial/gesellschaftlich/... engagiert hast, wirst das glaub keine Rolle spielen.

----------


## wischmopp

> Ein Oberarzt meinte mal zu mir, wir stellen jeden lieber an, als einen, der nur Einser hat. Beim Abi msse man wohl durch den NC die vielen Einser akzeptieren, aber im Studium nicht mehr ;). 
> Aber wenn du dich nebenher auch viel sozial/gesellschaftlich/... engagiert hast, wirst das glaub keine Rolle spielen.


Ich sehe ja weniger die Noten selbst als vielmehr das "unbedingt drber sprechen mssen" bei gleichzeitiger Leugnung als problematisch...  :Nixweiss: 

Aber auf jeden Topf passt ein Deckel, das wird schon!

----------


## Autolyse

> Autolyse, ist das dein Ernst?? Denkst du allen Ernstes es wre bei der Bewerbung ein Nachteil, dass du Bestnoten hast? Du willst doch jetzt nicht wirklich hren, dass hier jemand sagt " Nein du, das ist nicht so schlimm, dass du nur Einser hast!"


Nein, mich hat nur mal interessiert, ob man die wiederkehrende Pr-Studiumsdiskussion, dass jeder, der gute Noten hat sozial und praktisch inkompetent ist und stelle fest: Ja, das geht.
Also fahrt mal nicht so hoch...

Sorgen mache ich mir selbstverstndlich nicht. Bibliographie gibt auch etwas her, Buchstabenkurszertifizierungen sind weiter gltig und das alles trotz durchgngig halber Stelle gearbeitet zu haben.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sehe es genau wie du, wischmopp. Ich kenne selbst einige Leute, die das Studium sehr gut abgeschlossen haben und eine Top Karriere an der Uni gemacht haben/machen, die haben aber nicht in ffentlichen Foren herumgeheult ala "Hilfe, ich bin so gut!"

----------


## abi07

@alle, die die Appro schon haben: Ist das bei euch auch so ein Heckmeck mit der Meldung bei der Landesrztekammer? Meine Appro ist jetzt 1 Monat und 4 Tage alt und vor ein paar Tagen habe ich einen Anmeldebogen von meinem derzeitig zustndigen Bezirksverband bekommen. Eigentlich dachte ich ja, man muss sich innerhalb des 1. Arbeitsmonats melden (so stand es hier in ML, glaube ich)...aber anscheinend doch schon im 1. Monat der Appro. Dann also erst bei meinem derzeitig zustndigen Bezirksverband angerufen. Die Dame meinte dann, dass sie meine Urkunde an den anderen Bezirksverband weiterschickt, wo ich im August zu arbeiten anfange und dass ich einfach auf dem Meldebogen den Stempel durchstreichen soll und ihn an den neuen Bezirk schicken soll. Tja, aber im Meldebogen muss man so Angaben wie "Adresse" und E-Mail (dienstlich) machen, die ich ja noch nicht kenne. Also nochmal ein laaaaanges Gesprch mit dem "neuen" Bezirksverband gefhrt - Fazit: Ich soll erstmal gar nix machen und wrde am neuen Arbeitsort eh aufgefordert werden, mich zu melden...
Hmm...als ich nach Konsequenzen fr mich gefragt habe, meinte sie, dass ihr da jetzt spontan keine einfallen...
Ich nehme das jetzt mal so hin. Aber wenn ich wenigstens meine neue Adresse kenne, werde ich mich trotzdem nochmal von selbst bei denen melden. Oder wei jemand von euch, was das sonst fr Konsequenzen hat, wenn man sich nicht rechtzeitig anmeldet???

----------


## Laelya

> Ja.
> Ich setze sehr stak darauf, dass es im Endeffekt ohnehin niemanden interessiert. Ist ja Gott sei Dank nicht Jura, wo einzig und allein die Staatsexamensnote zhlt. 
> Da ich ohnehin dieses Jahr nicht einmal Bewerbungen schreiben werde wird das wohl passen.


bei allen Bewerbungsgesprchen wurden weder noten erwhnt, noch dass ich 2 1/2 Jahre lnger frs Studium gebraucht habe, noch sonst irgendwas. Ich hatte noch nicht mal mein Examenszeugnis mitgeschickt  :hmmm...:  

Bei meinem jetzigen Arbeitgeber hab ich mal gefragt ob ich nicht mein Examenszeugnis einreichen muss oder sowas. Die Antwort der Verwaltung "Wollte das der CA sehen" Ich: "N" Verwaltung: "Warum sollten wir es dann sehen wollen"  :-P Nur die Personalabteilung muss wohl einmal schauen, dass es im original existiert und das wars dann.

----------


## abi07

Also ich soll nur die Appro im Original am ersten Arbeitstag mitbringen.

----------


## Laelya

> Also ich soll nur die Appro im Original am ersten Arbeitstag mitbringen.


ja die, und mein abizeugnis  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

Nicht dein Ernst, oder?

----------


## Laelya

jupp mein abizeugnis wollen sie sehen,  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wischmopp

Ich hab auch vergessen, mein Examenszeugnis mitzuschicken. 
Zitat CA auf meine Frage, ob er es gerne noch htte: "Nein danke, ich steh nicht so auf Noten."  :Grinnnss!:

----------

